# Incoming, what have you got in the mail (part 4)



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Link to part 3:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-part-3-a-779645.html


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Re-post from the old thread:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Two watches on their way (will post more details in due course). I just don't want to jinx them


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I've got nothing coming and I like it that way.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

This Janata from Hari

And this one has been in the mail since May 11th, just got the first tracking update from Canada Post about it 3 days ago.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Courtesy of a fellow forum member:









And I'm eyeing some other stuff.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Still 2 on the way. Customs <----I HATE YOU!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Would you look at what arrived


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

plot said:


> Would you look at what arrived


Congratulations, I love that watch!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

DPflaumer said:


> I've got nothing coming and I like it that way.


Hah, you're full of **** and you know it ;-)


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

plot said:


> Would you look at what arrived


Love it, great choice. Enjoy!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Chaika medical watch. I love how its a low tech HRM (time 15 pulses with the second hand, read off your heart rate)
This doesn't count as a new watch cos I have the gold version which I never wear. Result!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Finally got tired of having three watches laying around on the dresser with only having a 5 watch box. So since I had to order some dog treats at Amazon anyways, decided to pick up this 10 watch box by Tech Swiss. Great reviews and looks like it has lots of space for even my largest watches.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Needed more space. Picked up this 18pcs watch box.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Moto Italia NATO strap from Jay for me.

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Ordered this strap for my Layan. Thinking it might spice it up a bit and take the vintage look up a notch.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This watch along with some bracelets and straps.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Two Orient Rays:














and two chronos (really can't resist the half price C7 Rapide from Christopher Ward):














Now, I am officially in the no more watch for a "loooooooong" while club.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

This from you all know where:










Going on this:


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I ordered shark mesh for my Blumo and Benafrane for Apollon. Interested to compare it to Isofrane.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

jopex said:


> I ordered shark mesh for my Blumo and Benafrane for Apollon. Interested to compare it to Isofrane.


Let me know about that comparison. I've been thinking of trying my C60 on a blue Iso but don't want to spend the money. Benefrane would be a more affordable alternative.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Found a second hand Casio MDV-104 (discontinued for a couple of years now) with original bracelet for $37. VERY happy!

Seller's pics, it's still on its way to me:


----------



## thequietstorm (Oct 3, 2012)

Alright,

This will be my last post on this thread AT LEAST until christmas, at which point it will only be straps for awhile (in order to save my marriage lol). 3 new straps from Jay at natostrapco.com:

Black Ops Zulu to go on my new baby Nighthawk JDM (and most others in my collection as well):








Berenger Zulu to go with just about any of mine:








Infantry Nato w/pvd (also will go with most of my watches, i'm sensing a theme here):








The infantry is scheduled to go on this Flieger courtesy of OhDark30 which is also inbound for Tuesday-ish (thankfully she did not give me tracking so my life is less stressful without checking it every hour).


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Just ordered a 24mm Bronze buckle from AnchorStraps on Etsy to pair with the vintage canvas strap that is already in bound for my Layan.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

One of these:


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

A Hamilton Jazz master square , chrono


----------



## Laugh2Love2Live (Oct 15, 2012)

Maktime Aviator Chronograph 3133, thanks to roverguy78. b-)


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> Ordered this strap for my Layan. Thinking it might spice it up a bit and take the vintage look up a notch.
> View attachment 1145074


This looks fantastic .Source? Name?


----------



## Codealias (May 3, 2013)

Christopher Ward C60 Trident GMT on NATO








Casio Edifice Solar Atomic World time (from Shocker)


----------



## thequietstorm (Oct 3, 2012)

Codealias said:


> Christopher Ward C60 Trident GMT on NATO
> View attachment 1147372
> 
> 
> ...


The trident second hands make me weak in the knees... everytime I see them!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

MEzz said:


> This looks fantastic .Source? Name?


User "rockin'ron" here on WUS. He has a website too but charges less to WUS members. There is a listing currently in the straps sales forum.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=856967

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

Borrowed pic.
Ten bucks shipped. Figured I can't go wrong at that price. Also needed a digital in the collection, but couldn't splurge on a G-Shock. Seems almost as good, but at a fraction of the price. Will probably just use it to set my autos when necessary.


----------



## watchcmo (Jun 30, 2013)

Coming at the end of July.


----------



## Laugh2Love2Live (Oct 15, 2012)

_Ordered some Natos for my new Maktime:_

The Col. Braddock NATO Strap w/ Brushed Hardware (Stitched)

The Moto Italia NATO Strap w/ Polished Hardware

The Black-Ops 3-Ring Zulu w/ Brushed SS Hardware (Stitched)

The Busey NATO Strap w/ Polished Hardware

All from The Nato Strap Co.!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

A few NATO's from NatoStrapCo, a Seiko SNZG15J, a Seiko 5 Atlas and an Orient Sparta. 


Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## zhobbyhouse (Aug 28, 2011)

I sold several that havent been getting any wrist time on ebay so I've been having fun lately. I have a Getat Pam homage on the way from a fellow wus member, a new Oris TT1 diver date (that should arrive tomorrow) and a Seagull 1963 Chinese Air Force chrono.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Not incoming yet, but I think I want to get a rubber strap for my SKX013. The only problem is that I feel like a thicker rubber kind of overwhelms the small case. Might have to see about something along the lines of the Hirsch Pure.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Sold my SKX007. Used the PayPal balance to buy an SKX031, plus these:










And this navy blue strap:










for this:


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

LE edition of this

(Pic borrowed)


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

James Haury said:


> This watch along with some bracelets and straps.


What I have recieved so far from miniInthebox.com is good quality.I have a very large ana digi watch 2 silicone rubber straps and a cast ss bracelet of 20 mm width. The prices are good too.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey, when did this (finally) get stickied? 

I have one of these on the way (borrowed pic)


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

whatmeworry said:


> Hey, when did this (finally) get stickied?
> 
> I have one of these on the way (borrowed pic)
> View attachment 1149050


Congratulations, very, very nice!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> Hey, when did this (finally) get stickied?
> 
> I have one of these on the way (borrowed pic)
> View attachment 1149050


Glad to see you, Olly. Excellent choice with the Nettuno.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

James Haury said:


> ...miniInthebox.com...


Ernie should charge them sponsorship fees for all the recs you give them.


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

Finally bought an ammo strap. This one is on the way from Lederarts.


----------



## Jay23 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bought this one today. It will take 2-3 weeks for delivery from India.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Perhaps I've gone a bit overboard recently. Since I'm starting my automatic collection I wanted to get things rolling quickly. In addition to the Lew & Huey Riccardo and the HMT LE which both are not actually produced yet I have the following 3 watches en route. These will be my first 3 automatics.

Rado World Travel (likely early 1960's according to the great info from Henry Krinkle on the Vintage forum):








Orient Disk:








Orient ER2A002F Aviator Green Dial (thanks to Dougcee selling it):


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Glad to see you, Olly. Excellent choice with the Nettuno.


Hi James - yes I toyed with the idea of a Steinhart but at 40mm this is a much better size for me

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Love the World Travel, Steam!


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

whatmeworry said:


> Hi James - yes I toyed with the idea of a Steinhart but at 40mm this is a much better size for me


I know what you mean. I'm really, really looking forward to the Christopher Ward 38mm Trident. I'm hoping it fits similarly to the Seiko SKX013.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

DPflaumer said:


> I know what you mean. I'm really, really looking forward to the Christopher Ward 38mm Trident. I'm hoping it fits similarly to the Seiko SKX013.


Alternately... Halios Tropik should be a real stunner too.


----------



## williamtv (Mar 23, 2013)

Nothing right now.... And my list just keeps growing!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Seiko SNDA57 that I bought from a fellow WUS member for a great price. Swapped out the strap for a Hadley Roma and couldn't be happier with the result.


----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

My OVM will be here tomorrow!









(pic from Steinhartwatches.de)


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Where did you buy the OVM from?


----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

plot said:


> Where did you buy the OVM from?


I got mine from Gnomon. I signed up for email notifications for when it was in stock again a couple of months ago. I received an email on Friday and ordered it about 10 minutes later! I noticed that they are out of stock already. I wasn't really looking to purchase a watch right now, but I wasn't going to wait another few months for one!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Indeed, you made the right choice!


----------



## junkbin (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been lurking for a while now but decided to finally post.

Couldn't care less about KC but saw this on the bay and just fell in love with it.


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on an SNK601 for $63. I got this for my new daily wear watch, since I proved to be a little too rough for an HMT, and already beat the snot of my 809 for 2 years with no problem.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Blue Mako. Because I'm always late to the party. I'll put it on a blue strap with white stitches. My first new watch in many months.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

this one








sellers pic

now I have two silver/gray daydates on their way to me (the other one is a Seiko)....something is definately wrong here...


----------



## sbaldrick (Nov 11, 2011)

I have this bad boy coming in from the bay on the cheap really


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Took the plunge on this after trying one at a local shop a month or so ago. Big fan, looking forward to changing the strap though 
Pic from google search


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

First Chrono: Seiko SNDE29P1


----------



## pepperoniii (Jul 10, 2013)

waiting for my vostok


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Blue carbon for the new Mako. Mako should arrive tomorrow on rubber. Image borrowed from a post DoctorC made way back in 2010.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

One out (Magrette) and now One incomingPic Stolen form the web)


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Arrived today: new goodies from NatoStrapCo.








In the mail: an Orange Monster and a Laco pilot strap for my Freiburg.

Waiting on: six watches at last count. Yeesh.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> First Chrono: Seiko SNDE29P1
> 
> View attachment 1150889


I have that watch on a bracelet. 
I found that the hands are hard to read at a glance to be honest; need to angle the watch in most lighting situations. Considering changing the hands myself.


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Not watch related I know but I see lots of members taking about them. I picked up this large Saddleback bifold to replace my medium bifold.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

jtstav said:


> Not watch related I know but I see lots of members taking about them. I picked up this large Saddleback bifold to replace my medium bifold.
> 
> View attachment 1151544


Saddleback is awesome. Like watches you start off with something small (like a wallet) and the next thing you know you have a briefcase, belts, gadjet bags, iPad sleeves, etc.

Sent from --REDACTED--


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I was going to add this to the Inevitable Watch thread, since I bought my last inevitable watch the same day I listed it, but decided to save myself the trouble and just went ahead and ordered it. It looks like this is getting harder to find, though it's still listed on the Luminox website. Maybe they're getting tougher about authorized dealers.









Luminox 7051.bo, 38mm version of the navy blackout.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

DPflaumer said:


> I know what you mean. I'm really, really looking forward to the Christopher Ward 38mm Trident. I'm hoping it fits similarly to the Seiko SKX013.


They're doing a 38mm Trident???

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

a few


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

And another. Borrowing seller's pic. New-style field monster.


----------



## Kdubs (May 1, 2013)

I have this coming








As well as this


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Getting these top two straps:










And then this C&B ammo strap


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dr.Bellows said:


> That looks great, what is C&B though?


Cookies & Beer.

j/k

Crown & Buckle (strap co)


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> And another. Borrowing seller's pic. New-style field monster.
> 
> View attachment 1152345


What model number is this?!?!? I really like this watch.

edit: Found it


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

SNKL09
SNKE63


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Saw it in spardas2's post, found that it's getting harder to come by, and picked one up from the bay:









Ideally, that dial would go into an 809 case, with the logo and shield removed. Maybe a project for a much later date. It looks awesome as is in spardas2's post.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> And another. Borrowing seller's pic. New-style field monster.
> 
> View attachment 1152345


See, now there's a Monster I actually like.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

This...


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Did not have time to post this, but it arrived about a week ago, a lot more comfortable than my previous cocktail time, very thin and light. Beautiful and classy.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

savedbythebell said:


> Did not have time to post this, but it arrived about a week ago, a lot more comfortable than my previous cocktail time, very thin and light. Beautiful and classy.


That's superb!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Hirsch carbon fiber strap in orange for my midsize Luminox Blackout. I did a mockup of what it will look like with a PVD buckle:


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> Hirsch carbon fiber strap in orange for my midsize Luminox Blackout. I did a mockup of what it will look like with a PVD buckle:
> 
> View attachment 1154030


So you have a Blackout watch to be stealthy and ninja, but wear a bright orange strap that screams "I'M OVERHERE!!"... A paradox on the wrist!


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Victorinox Officers midsize 32mm. I have two of a previous generation and love them. The only place I found this in-stock it was on sale, so I'm not confident it's actually available until they send me a shipping notice.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I might have a SARB017 on the way to me.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

About time for a Russian automatic:


----------



## FreshtoJEFF (Jul 8, 2011)

plot said:


> Getting these top two straps:


These natos look good, where are they from? C&B as well?


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Fossil actually. 

They arrived in the mail yesterday and they're not really what I was expecting. Usually when I walk into the Fossil store at my nearest mall the straps are of pretty good quality, however these two use leather that's very thin and cheap. The dark brown leather isn't as bad, but the light brown one has a sort of glossy sheen, something that I don't like when it comes to leather.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> Hirsch carbon fiber strap in orange for my midsize Luminox Blackout. I did a mockup of what it will look like with a PVD buckle:
> 
> View attachment 1154030


Excellent choice - the carbon texture and smooth finish on this strap takes it to another level. Love mine


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

I have two coming: an Aristo 3H80 with a black Hirsch Mariner strap and a Seiko SRP269 with a black 2-piece Zulu (I like two piece okay, what of it?!). I ordered the Aristo and was planning on that being my last for a while (haha I know right?), but then I found the Seiko and fell in love with it. I quickly learned that the model had been recently discontinued and was becoming hard to find. I wasn't going to risk losing this watch, so I ended up ordering both.

I'm a little nervous/excited for the Seiko for two reasons. First, it will be my first automatic which I am pretty pumped about (love that it is hackable and has hand-winding). Second, this is my first overseas order (bought from Watches-Bay in Singapore) which makes me just a tad anxious. But the size, movement, design, and showcase back of the Seiko was just the perfect storm of features that I was looking for in a watch, so I had to do it.

No pics until they both get here and have their new shoes on


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Incoming soon, I think this is simply beautiful . 35mm.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

savedbythebell said:


> Incoming soon, I think this is simply beautiful . 35mm.


Congratulations, I've admired that little beauty in the jewellers window myself a few times.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

I finally splurged on this PRG-550 for an upcoming backpacking trip. Sure, I "need" a triple sensor and all.. But this thing is pretty cool, I'm sure I'll impress all the bears.










And here's the world's least exciting watch purchase ever: something to wear to the gym!










Next on the agenda is some cool vintage watches, though. I'm glad I found this forum, I don't have much money but love me some historical marvels of everyday engineering.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

I tried it on recently, 35mm is deceptive in a dress watch, ok its not huge but perfectly balanced for this type of watch. I must be getting old, as I gone from loving 45mm Breitlings and to 35mm dress beauties!



whatmeworry said:


> Congratulations, I've admired that little beauty in the jewellers window myself a few times.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thedroidyourelookingfor (Jul 15, 2013)

This is coming to me


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

Steinhart fliger 44 mm b type dial on the way!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Finally got my hands on the silver dial!! This should be on its way soon.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Bracelet discomfort has been reducing the wrist time of my C60 so after some thinking I ordered a Brady Sailcloth strap to try out. Plan on putting the CW deployant on it as well. If this doesn't work I may up my budget a bit and get a Horween cordovan.


----------



## dbg326 (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been on the lookout for a Monaco homage, other than the Jaragar. While this isn't a direct homage, I feel that it captures the general feel, while still being something a bit different, and quite cheap to boot. I'll probably be picking up a rally strap for it. While I was at it, I also snagged a Jubilee bracelet for my SKX009.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I received my Field Monster SRP441. I didn't realize until after I ordered it that it's even bigger than the original Monster, so I was afraid it'd be too big to wear. Thing is, the dial isn't huge, it has a four-o'clock crown, it sits flusher on the wrist than a lot of watches, and somehow the stacked case design just doesn't look as thick as it is, so it wears smaller than it is. So, I'm keeping it. I ordered an olive 2-piece zulu strap from strappedfortime.


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

I received this watch winder yesterday, pretty useful actually.










It rotates for an hour and stops for 3 hours before it starts rotating again. It's not a winder that rotates in both directions automatically, so I turn over the switch every day so it will turn into another direction.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

These brushed SS NATOs arrived yesterday in the mail.










Bravo to NATOStrapCo, these are very high quality! Grab some before they're gone!


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Ordered this Orient via a jeweller.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Runaque said:


> I received this watch winder yesterday, pretty useful actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you buy such a beast?


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

whoa said:


> Where did you buy such a beast?


Amazon.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Runaque said:


> Amazon.


Haha i must search it then actually just used eBay so an amazon Virgin 

Sent from miles away using stones and the occasional paper and scissors ;-)


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

These arrived today, from the Gilt Groupe sale on J. Springs watches two weeks ago. A total impulse buy.
The black dial is a quartz, which I didn't notice until after the sale went through (the sale was called "Automatic Watches", so my lack of attention to detail is somewhatforgivable). A quartz grab'n'go beater dress watch for workdays isn't a bad thing though. The blue dial is automatic (no handwinding).














I see from the preview that I didn't finsih setting the date on the quartz. Oops.

Neither the leather band on the automatic nor the bracelet on the quartz are going to be around for long, I think. I already have a few NATOs lined up for the blue dial; haven't thought about the black dial much yet.

Still to come: my Orange Monster should show up tomorrow.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Sekonda 3882


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

I know they are just Invicta's and are very large but I got these off the bay for $130 total for both. That should hold me over until my next 2 Steinharts.

I couldn't decide between the blue or black so I got them both.

Both should be here by Friday.

INVICTA 3045 Grand Diver









Invicta 3044 Grand Diver









Pics borrowed

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

This Panerai replacement strap just got in.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

SARB017 is on hold for now because I can't source a bracelet anywhere.
I do however have a Citizen BJ9130 and a Seiko Blue Spark coming my way.

Borrowed pics (although ironically the Citizen pic is actually borrowed from my own thread from when I got one first time around)



















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

More HMTs in the mail for me!

A Jawan from Fateh








And a Shalimar from an auction








Also the Watch.ru Project watch ships this week!


----------



## gallen1981 (Feb 22, 2012)

Have one of these coming soon...

Sent from my SCH-I535






using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

whatmeworry said:


> SARB017 is on hold for now because I can't source a bracelet anywhere.
> I do however have a Citizen BJ9130 and a Seiko Blue Spark coming my way.
> 
> Borrowed pics (although ironically the Citizen pic is actually borrowed from my own thread from when I got one first time around)
> ...


Congrats with the Seiko!! where'd you find it?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

whoa said:


> Congrats with the Seiko!! where'd you find it?


I posted a WTB for a SARB035 or something similar on another forum and up it popped!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

SKX031 has arrived! Only downside compared to the SKX007 I had is the inferior bezel action. I can live with that as I prefer the dial on this one. Will probably get a 007 again down the road though...


IMG_2671.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

whatmeworry said:


> I posted a WTB for a SARB035 or something similar on another forum and up it popped!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


That's great! Again congratulations

Sent from miles away using stones and the occasional paper and scissors ;-)


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Have a Yobokies modded orange Monster on the way. Don't have photos as its a custom build.
Also have an HMT Pilot Limited edition on the way. Several straps (two different orange ones to try on the Monster and a black silicone for the Getat) and a new watch stuff box (fishing tackle box) as the current two tool boxes are overflowing with tools, parts and watches.


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

Steinhart pilots watch arrived!!!


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Blurter said:


> Have a Yobokies modded orange Monster on the way. Don't have photos as its a custom build.
> Also have an HMT Pilot Limited edition on the way. Several straps (two different orange ones to try on the Monster and a black silicone for the Getat) and a new watch stuff box (fishing tackle box) as the current two tool boxes are overflowing with tools, parts and watches.


Monster arrived. Yobokies mod to my specs: gen 2 with gen 1 orange dial with domed sapphire, hands off a black monster, orange bezel numbering.
Needed a bit of colour in the collection.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Crown & Buckle has a little sale going on, so I picked up these:

24mm Cavallino for my Casio MDV-104








22mm leather nato in the color Clay (a hint of red in there) for my I don't know.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Collected the Orient yesterday.


----------



## phd gator (Jun 27, 2013)

My first post-joining WUS watch arrived last night. Jaragar Monaco 24 Homage. I have already removed the cheap metal strap and replaced it with a white silicone strap with orange stitching. I think it's a nice look. I'll try to make an official post for the watch later with a review (which given I am new to watches will probably add nothing to what is already known about this watch, but will at least include some new pictures).


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

gallen1981 said:


> Have one of these coming soon...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535
> View attachment 1158777
> using Tapatalk 2


It's your fault I have one of these on the way too. This is a great looking watch for a great price.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

My latest arrival just got here and I love it! Aristo 3H80 with a Hirsch Mariner strap.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I believe this is the first time I have re-purchased a watch. This was really the only one I have truly regretted selling. So another should be on its way early next week.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

...


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Just got this Momentum M1 off Ebay for only $45. It's allegedly in good condition with "no scratches" according to the seller. We'll see how true that is but for $45 I figured what the heck I'll give it a shot. That's two Momentums I've got in the mail atm.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Blurter said:


> Monster arrived. Yobokies mod to my specs: gen 2 with gen 1 orange dial with domed sapphire, hands off a black monster, orange bezel numbering.
> Needed a bit of colour in the collection.
> View attachment 1159677


That looks good! I prefer the gen 1 dial too.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

My blue spark should be arriving today. Excited. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sean_mcq (Mar 22, 2013)

C Ward C60 Trident Pro Auto Blue Bezel is en route.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok. It's not in the mail yet. But the Lew&Huey Acionna is pre-ordered and I'm now looking forward to November when it's scheduled to be delivered. I thought I wouldn't buy another diver. But this one I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been going a little overboard since ending my self-imposed watch buying ban. I am currently waiting for:

1) Orient Mako XL (white dial green bezel)
3) HMT limited edition Pilot (in production)
4) Bombfrog Minesweeper (in production)
5) WUS F71 project (registered and committed)


----------



## Sburggsx (Apr 12, 2013)

Ordered Friday for my birthday on Tuesday. Unfortunately I don't think it's going to ship until Aug.


----------



## bonkinator4 (Feb 9, 2013)

Missed the postman today, so sadly have to wait until tomorrow to pick it up. You could say f71 may have had a slight influence on this purchase. Sadly I can't seem to find the metal bracelet in stock anywhere.


----------



## Sburggsx (Apr 12, 2013)

Sburggsx said:


> Ordered Friday for my birthday on Tuesday. Unfortunately I don't think it's going to ship until Aug.
> 
> View attachment 1164670


And as I sit here browsing the forums, I get an email with the USPS shipping confirmation number. I guess I'm not waiting till Aug!


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

You know, I was in the "no more watches for awhile club" until I started eyeing up the Lew & Huey Riccardo. That led to me searching out the Albacore, which I bought. Then I had my watch fund replenished to finally order a blue Riccardo. That led to the custom HMT white pilot. Then I was on the Digital ABC forum and saw the new Protrek PRW 3000... :-d


----------



## johnr41a (May 28, 2013)

Decided to test my luck with a Parnis. Ordered it from Parnishop.com. We'll see how this turns out...Only cost me $62 plus shipping so no big loss if this is a bust.
This is the one I ordered.


----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2012)

On the way from Fateh...


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

Well, my textbooks finally sold on Amazon. I was confident that I was going to get an orange Mako to replace the one I had that broke, but I realized I a) have a red-bezeled watch b) won't be using the Mako as a beater for which low-light visibility will be important and c) will probably make myself a Soxa.
So...I joined the bandwagon:








I'm looking forward to this one. I've missed my Mako, and it'll be nice to have something blue besides the Breitling.
Oh, and it's getting here tomorrow. Gotta love Amazon Prime $3.99 one-day shipping.
Now, I just need to find a blue sailcloth, a brown tropic leather, and a few NATOs...


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

zippofan said:


> You know, I was in the "no more watches for awhile club" until I started eyeing up the Lew & Huey Riccardo. That led to me searching out the Albacore, which I bought. Then I had my watch fund replenished to finally order a blue Riccardo. That led to the custom HMT white pilot. Then I was on the Digital ABC forum and saw the new Protrek PRW 3000... :-d


I was in the no new watches club for months, and then in the space of about a week I bought a Mako, the Luminox Blackout, a Field Monster from the sale forum, a VSA Officers, and a couple of the custom HMT white pilots.

Going back into hiding now.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> I was in the no new watches club for months, and then in the space of about a week I bought a Mako, the Luminox Blackout, a Field Monster from the sale forum, a VSA Officers, and a couple of the custom HMT white pilots.
> 
> Going back into hiding now.


If you're going to fall of the wagon - make it worthwhile!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I've been planning on getting a Stowa Antea after graduating college next year. Naturally the Rodina, the affordable version, has caught my eye for a while. Since I really don't know which Stowa will look better on me (KS vs. 390), I've decided to finally just get the Rodina to have a feel for the size of the watch. I'll probably end up flipping it once I get the Stowa, but I'm sure I'll enjoy it till then!


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Certina DS-1


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Just placed a huge order with Crown & Buckle, including one of these awesome limited edition xCB straps.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> Just placed a huge order with Crown & Buckle, including one of these awesome limited edition xCB straps.


That's funny, I bought 3 from C&B last night. Not one of those xCB's, although they look pretty sweet. I bought a Croco and two canvas...

























Plus I made a visit to the 'bay today and picked up some others...


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

docvail said:


> That's funny, I bought 3 from C&B last night. Not one of those xCB's, although they look pretty sweet. I bought a Croco and two canvas...
> 
> View attachment 1167974
> 
> ...


I'd like to hear your impressions on both the C&B canvas and that Maratac nylon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> I'd like to hear your impressions on both the C&B canvas and that Maratac nylon.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


I'll let you know.

I'm very interested in all of them myself. The bottom one was indeed advertised as a "_*Rubber*_ Diver Strap _*Maratac*_ for Planet Ocean PO", but I don't think it's really a Maratac, and both the title of the listing and the description say it's rubber. It was only $15, so I'm not too concerned about it. I found a true Kevlar in black & orange from Hadley Roma, but it was $30, and honestly, it wasn't as good looking at this one.

The olive canvas I got for my 2012 CMWF Dual Crown, I think it will look good with the pale green markers. The black and white leather is for this one too.









The beige canvas I got for my Seiko SKX007, which is on a khaki NATO at the mo'. The black/orange rubber and the brown/white leather are also for the Seiko.









The Croco is for my Kadloo, or my Blue/Red Riccardo.


















And the black/orange croco is for my, erm, _other_ Riccardo


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

My first automatic finally arrived today (I feel like I graduated into watch adulthood)! Seiko SRP269 with hand-winding and hackable second-hand. Love the watch and it is now my everyday/around the house/outside watch (I don't like to call any of my watches "beaters", but essentially). Immediately swapped the bracelet out for a 2-piece nato and I think it will be a great watch for many years to come. Also, I have something extra special coming tomorrow; never been more excited about a watch...


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> I'd like to hear your impressions on both the C&B canvas and that Maratac nylon.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


I have both straps. I dislike the Maratec for a number of reasons. It's comfortable enough, but it doesn't really hug the wrist like I want and it's really, really long. I've got decent sized wrists and it's longer than any strap I own. Like ~134mm/83mm long.

Doc - I totally would have sent you the Maratec.

The C&B strap I like, but the green is more brown and it doesn't pop as much on the watch I wanted to put it on (my PVD Orient King Diver). Like most of C&B's straps, it's soft and comfortable. It frays, but that's kind of expected with the canvas and they even say as much on their page.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> I have both straps. I dislike the Maratec for a number of reasons. It's comfortable enough, but it doesn't really hug the wrist like I want and it's really, really long. I've got decent sized wrists and it's longer than any strap I own. Like ~134mm/83mm long.
> 
> Doc - I totally would have sent you the Maratec.
> 
> The C&B strap I like, but the green is more brown and it doesn't pop as much on the watch I wanted to put it on (my PVD Orient King Diver). Like most of C&B's straps, it's soft and comfortable. It frays, but that's kind of expected with the canvas and they even say as much on their page.


Why didn't you?

Actually, I'm not sure we're looking at the same strap. The 'bay listing on mine says it's 120/80mm. If that's right, it's a little under 8 inches, so I figure it'll be about 9" on the watch, and my wrist 7", so that seems right.

Did you get yours directly from Maratac? Mine's coming from someone in CA, and it looks made in Asia - 22mm Rubber Diver Strap Maratac for Planet Ocean Po 22 | eBay.

Whatever the case, it was only $15, and it can't possibly be any worse than the silicon strap the Seiko came with.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Vacation cut short due to crappy weather but at least I was able to pick up the 2 new arrivals from the office 4 days early


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> Just placed a huge order with Crown & Buckle, including one of these awesome limited edition xCB straps.


Love the xCB


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a set of snowflake hands, snowflake dial, and a domed acrylic crystal on its way. I bought a watch on craigslist with a DG3804 movement (24hour hand, not GMT) with a 24 hour bezel and drilled lugs. Yes, drilled lugs for $20!!!

Dial and hands will get baked to vintagize, acrylic dome will replace the flat crystal, and the case and bezel are already beat to hell. The bezel insert will get bleached a little.

I'm making a Snowflake GMT! Ever seen one? Me neither...


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> Just placed a huge order with Crown & Buckle, including one of these awesome limited edition xCB straps.


I sort of went nuts with C&B in the last 24 hours. I got a 22mm xCB with PVD hardware (for which I have no 22mm lugged PVD watch, but I think it'll look solid on many things,) a handful of their new premium NATO's, and a few others. I think I ordered 9 straps or something. My last email to them had a request to be banned from the site for a while 

I also grabbed one of those dapper Timex Flyback Chronographs off Amazon for $104. I've wanted one for quite a while and the price was right. Hopefully I'll have a few boxes from the postman on Saturday. The Timex will be on either a C&B natural leather 5 ring w/pvd hardware or a C&B Phalanx canvas in OD green w/PVD hardware.








Image borrowed from Google.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I've got this in the mail, granted it's coming from a location so close to me it'll probably be in the mail for a day...in which case this post is almost immediately pointless. :-d But hey? Why not? b-)

It's a Kadloo Scubamarine modded into a Snowflake :-!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

..just found this on local ads. Cant wait


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1168761
> 
> 
> ..just found this on local ads. Cant wait


Woah! Hadn't seen that one before. I kinda like it! That dial looks pretty tiny compared to the huge inner bezel though. Still, very cool!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I wear glasses. That will not be problem.  but just look at that trigger...bang bang feuer frei!


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Arrived! Put it on a new Hirsch Genuine Croc, Stunning.


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Should be here today.


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

savedbythebell said:


> Arrived! Put it on a new Hirsch Genuine Croc, Stunning.


Stunning indeed!!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

savedbythebell said:


> Arrived! Put it on a new Hirsch Genuine Croc, Stunning.


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## phd gator (Jun 27, 2013)

I just received this SOKI automatic. $10.99 with free shipping on ebay. I have to admit, it is way better looking in person than I expected. I also assumed I would have to swap the strap for a black NATO or something since these cheap Chinese automatics usually have horrible straps, but the tire pattern rubber strap it came on is actually pretty sweet. It even has the SOKI name stamped on the clasp.

I'll try to write a review at some point, but I'm very pleased with this watch for being $10.99.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Praetor (Jul 28, 2013)

*Will put an orange-stitched maratac later on.*


----------



## FlaMick (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry no picture ( I don't know how) but Amazon is sending me a chocolate Seiko SNN 241 today. I've been so happy with my Seiko divers over the last thirty yrs ( newest is SKA 371) but needed something in the brown color. I don't know if the leather type band will work in the pool but will read the instructions.


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Adding this Citizen chrono to my collection. Purchased on Rakuten and being shipped from Japan.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Pretty cool that it doesn't say eco drive it on the dial.


----------



## touringpro (May 16, 2013)

3 godless commie Vostok timepieces on the way from the Evil Empire via eBay :-d Seller's pics:


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

I hope to receive this Casio AMW-704D-7AV soon.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^I'm diggin' the paw prints. :thumbup:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> I'd like to hear your impressions on both the C&B canvas and that Maratac nylon.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2





lactardjosh said:


> I have both straps. I dislike the Maratec for a number of reasons. It's comfortable enough, but it doesn't really hug the wrist like I want and it's really, really long. I've got decent sized wrists and it's longer than any strap I own. Like ~134mm/83mm long.
> 
> Doc - I totally would have sent you the Maratec.
> 
> The C&B strap I like, but the green is more brown and it doesn't pop as much on the watch I wanted to put it on (my PVD Orient King Diver). Like most of C&B's straps, it's soft and comfortable. It frays, but that's kind of expected with the canvas and they even say as much on their page.


My 6 strap rant-n-review here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/mo-s...ail-okay-its-long-too-895876.html#post6603186.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Had nothing to do, so I decided I needed a brown dial diver. 3 ATM WR is plenty for my diving.:-d







(borrowed pic)


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Oilers Fan said:


> Had nothing to do, so I decided I needed a brown dial diver. 3 ATM WR is plenty for my diving.:-d
> 
> (borrowed pic)


I, for one, am interested in hearing your thoughts on the quality. Those have been calling my name lately.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

So it isn't a watch, but I have one of these lovely Filson briefcase things incoming. I figured it would be a great help in terms of organization for graduate school as well as useful during an internship and after graduation. Oh, and it matches the duffle bag I bought myself during undergrad for all those long trips between the Carolinas and Indiana.


----------



## ThePriest (Jul 29, 2013)

A Vostok KGB watch! The beginning of a new collection...supposedly:
ebay pics:









Also a NATO strap from the member doc on here (very grateful to him for the free strap!) and hopefully another Vostok and bund strap friday!


----------



## Avro Arrow (Jul 17, 2013)

Posted this in another thread but it's appropriate here too...

I just purchased it and it's on its way, the Seiko Lord SSA074K1 24-Jewel Automatic with "Open Heart" front window and fully transparent back:


----------



## LTR (Dec 13, 2012)

Just won an auction on this Obris Morgan Branco pretty excited since I've read so much about it on this forum.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

DPflaumer said:


> I, for one, am interested in hearing your thoughts on the quality. Those have been calling my name lately.


I'll let you know when it arrives. If it is anything like the other Parnis diver I have, I think it will be great.

Also, more boredom and a need for something bright in my collection led me to this. I think I got a good deal in the sales forum.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Arrived! I got it on the Bracelet but I need to size it, so popped it on a 21mm Hadley Roma Croc with white Stitching. The Strap is actually dark brown not black.

Thats watch buying done for a while!






savedbythebell said:


> Certina DS-1


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

This one arrived today and I love it!


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

I've been doing pretty well lately; haven't bought anything watch-related in nearly a month. Which is good, because I'm expecting 4 pre-orders to roll in over the next month or two.
But I was ordering some accessories for my new phone from DX today, so I thought I'd entertain myself with this:










EYKI Fashion Stainless Steel Mechanical Wrist Watch - White + Silver - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

I'm not generally a fan of those extended date windows (or date windows in general), but for the price I can live with it.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Mint condition Euro/Asia PVD Citizen Nighthawk bought from a fellow WUS member. Threw on a little C&B leather with some PVD hardware, definitely my new favorite watch. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

A mini-grail is on the way to me. It will likely be the last watch purchase for quite a while, seeing as how I just dried up my watch fund.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Give us a hint!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Dude. Come on. Mini-grail. Dried up watch fund. And not even a hint. Disappointed.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Dude. Come on. Mini-grail. Dried up watch fund. And not even a hint. Disappointed.


You're right, that's not fair.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Two Russians ordered today:


----------



## Avro Arrow (Jul 17, 2013)

A few days ago I found an Invicta Grand Diver GT 3049 for an incredible price on the bay with full warranty. I ordered it the next day. I verified that it has the Seiko NH53A hacking automatic movement. Its beauty is almost on par with my Movado SE despite the fact that I paid about $142CAD including shipping. Here's a video of the 3049, set it to 720p so you can best see the buttery-smooth sweep of the Seiko NH53A movement and prepare to have your breath taken away like mine was:





IMHO, I think it looks even better than the Rolex to whom it pays homage:


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

These two should be on their way from mr Kampmann:

Strela "Kirova"








Poljot International "Jaroslavl"


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

drbobguy said:


> Two Russians ordered today:
> 
> View attachment 1176081


this one looks like vintage Junghans pilots watch from the 60-ies...very nice! 3133 inside?


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

sinner777 said:


> this one looks like vintage Junghans pilots watch from the 60-ies...very nice! 3133 inside?


Yes it is a Junghans homage. Poljot 3133 inside, manufactured 1998-2002, and still under $300 (NOS)!









(Image by Topi)

Will need a service before I wear it much, though. I'm moving to Moscow in October, and from what I've found online, a 3133 service is just about $100. Much cheaper than stateside, and I'm sure there are real 3133 experts over there.

And here's a better shot of the Siberia:


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

Casio MDV-106 arrived today









Now need to decide if I need to put on a NATO or not


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

timmywileman said:


> Casio MDV-106 arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do. Get one!


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

Well, apparently I bought this.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Wow, excellent choice! I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Really needed a grab and go. Can't beat a Hammy.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 11, 2013)

This will be in the mail Monday! Got a good deal used . Very excited!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

While waiting for my Rodina I decided to order another watch. I've been wanting a gold diver ever since I sold off my gold Invicta Sub about half a year ago, so I purchased the Seiko SNZH60.










And to go with it a Black & Gold Nato Strap from Jay!


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Waiting for some bronze hardware natos and now just placed an order for a few waxed canvas nato straps from Suigeneric.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

IowaGuy said:


> View attachment 1178242
> 
> 
> This will be in the mail Monday! Got a good deal used . Very excited!


I ordered one from a seller on ebay. Also very excited, since this will be very different from my other watches.


----------



## touringpro (May 16, 2013)

My ebay KGB Amphibia landed yesterday, as did the NATO from Jay |>


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I got on the pre-order for the Dagaz Thunderbolt. Looks like it is going to be awesome!!


----------



## SCourt (Apr 23, 2013)

My new-to-me Seiko Alpinist should be delivered tomorrow! And I just pulled the trigger on this (pic borrowed from Obris Morgan website):


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Oilers Fan said:


> I got on the pre-order for the Dagaz Thunderbolt. Looks like it is going to be awesome!!
> 
> View attachment 1178950


Look forward to a review on this one (please)


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Look forward to a review on this one (please)


I'll try to remember. Be warned, I am terrible at reviews. I still have to do one for my Rodina....I forget who asked for one?!?!?!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I swiped this off the Melbourne Watch site, ST36 Pilot:


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

This got cancelled. Seller timed it before shipping. He said it was running slow. It was taken to a watchmaker, and apparently needs some repairs. I'm glad the seller was upfront about the issue. I will get my hands on one again.......someday;-)


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

1957 Kama or so the auctioneer says. Looks like about a 16mm strap is needed, what would you put this on?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

drbobguy said:


> Yes it is a Junghans homage. Poljot 3133 inside, manufactured 1998-2002, and still under $300 (NOS)!
> 
> View attachment 1176732
> 
> ...


wow. excellent find and a great watch.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

peaceonearth said:


> 1957 Kama or so the auctioneer says. Looks like about a 16mm strap is needed, what would you put this on?


Nice watch!

A bund strap perhaps, to beef it up a bit if its on the small side?


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Well this has gotten ridiculous. Ordered my third watch in the past 3 (or 4?) days. To add to my Rodina and Seiko SNZH60 I've now purchased a Bagelsport Sub Homage, along with a green bezel insert to go with it.



















What is my life coming to?


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Another HMT from Fateh on it's way.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I've got this in the mail


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I bought mike120's SKXplorer







(mike120's pic)


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tracing watcher (Aug 5, 2013)

This arrived today, absolutely loving it. 
Only third in my collection, next is probably the invicta 8926...or are there better submariner homages out there?


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Incoming...



£47 all in from the bay.

I'm getting it to trade my dad back my Mako that I sold him for £70.


----------



## phd gator (Jun 27, 2013)

This might be one of the most truly affordable watch ever posted in the "Affordable watches" forum (aka f71).

This is a ss.com, quartz watch on rubber band. I paid a whopping $1.77 with shipping and everything for this watch. My expectations were about as low as they come, given the price point. To my surprise, this watch blew me away. Yes, it's a cheap-o quartz and a rubber band, but it's pretty sweet looking. The face is rather large and a little bit thick. I like that, gives it some bulk. It only shows digits at the 12 and 6 and has a double-sided second hand. It claimed it would have a red hour hand. To my surprise, it is orange. I'm ecstatic about this. I'm a huge Florida Gator fan (and alum), and for those of you that don't know, our colors are orange and blue. This is the perfect cheap-o watch to grab on gameday.

Anyways, without further ado, here is my new buck-seventy-seven beauty:


----------



## amb3rgris (Oct 2, 2012)

I love the anticipation part of buying a new watch!
I'm pretty excited to have a Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on it's way to me. I'm on a bit of a hand-wind kick right now, with the intent on giving myself time to learn how to service a watch/movement myself. I was pretty set on getting the 38mm version that is fairly widely available (H69419363), but I kept seeing references to a unicorn-like 40mm version (H69519533). It was frustrating because I really like the size, the dial design, and jump from 50m to 100m WR on the 40mm version, but I couldn't find it anywhere online. I could only find long gone for sale listings...
But this weekend, I saw a search link pop up to Ashford, who had models H69519793 and H69519333, which looked to be the same 40mm hand winder, but with a bund/cuff style strap.
I pulled the trigger quickly, and am now obsessively hitting refresh on the UPS tracking page in anticipation of getting this:


----------



## John Kirby (Oct 19, 2012)

This vintage chrono, sans bracelet.

Really, it's my last one.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

John Kirby said:


> This vintage chrono, sans bracelet.
> 
> Really, it's my last one.


 That's what I said, 30 watches ago.
Vintage Raketa 24








Also seems that the bombfrog is ready for shipping ASAP.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MEzz said:


> That's what I said, 30 watches ago.
> Vintage Raketa 24
> View attachment 1180250
> 
> ...


I like that! Is that the one you just found on Etsy? What's the diameter on the case?


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

That's the one. 40 mm I think.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MEzz said:


> That's the one. 40 mm I think.


Sweet! I really like that case. What did it set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

docvail said:


> Sweet! I really like that case. What did it set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


about 55$ shipped from the UK. 
I go this one few weeks ago ( on ebay) for about 30$ more, in pristine condition , shipped from Turkey


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

finally pulled the trigger on a Shogun.








pic from 'A Blog to Watch'


----------



## John Kirby (Oct 19, 2012)

MEzz said:


> That's what I said, 30 watches ago.


So have most people on this site.

But my college budget doesn't really let me, I have much better things to spend this money on.

Like on girls at bars.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> A mini-grail is on the way to me. It will likely be the last watch purchase for quite a while, seeing as how I just dried up my watch fund.





lactardjosh said:


> You're right, that's not fair.


And it's going back. Very disappointed...the watch is beautiful, but wears HUGE on the wrist. It's a shame, because I have bigger watches that are fine. This just looked completely out of place on my wrist.

This was the watch:
http://www.watchseller.com/eppa44sidiss.html


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

lactardjosh said:


> And it's going back. Very disappointed...the watch is beautiful, but wears HUGE on the wrist. It's a shame, because I have bigger watches that are fine. This just looked completely out of place on my wrist.
> 
> This was the watch:
> http://www.watchseller.com/eppa44sidiss.html


That sucks. Time to start looking for another mini-grail


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

The citizen signature looks quite similar to that one, and 2mm smaller.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

The Citizen isn't quite right, but it is a beautiful watch.

Anyway, I'm moving on.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> And it's going back. Very disappointed...the watch is beautiful, but wears HUGE on the wrist. It's a shame, because I have bigger watches that are fine. This just looked completely out of place on my wrist.
> 
> This was the watch:
> Epos Passion 44mm Silver Dial SS/SS


That sucks, bro. Were you going for that Omega AT feel? I know Rotary and Roamer both make AT-looking pieces. You might check them out. In the case of the Roamer, even the name is a bit cheeky - "SeaRock" (Aqua/Sea, Terra/Rock, get it?).


----------



## amb3rgris (Oct 2, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> And it's going back. Very disappointed...the watch is beautiful, but wears HUGE on the wrist. It's a shame, because I have bigger watches that are fine. This just looked completely out of place on my wrist.
> 
> This was the watch:
> http://www.watchseller.com/eppa44sidiss.html


Ouch. That's gotta be a disappointment. It does look rather Mido Multifort-ish, though, which comes in at a smaller size:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> I bought mike120's SKXplorer
> 
> View attachment 1179870
> (mike120's pic)


Really nice one!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's 2 new eBay victories heading my way right now. From sunny (hah!) London is this Vostok that I absolutely fell in love with. It's 40mm and I can't wait to wear it:









And from China comes this cheapie purchased entirely to experiment on. I plan to do a burned paint coating and then distress the finish. It'll also let me learn about taking a watch apart.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello everyone,

new to WUS, and somewhat coming back to the world of watches, after wearing the same one for 14 years (first thing I bought myself after I got my first real job).

I'm afraid I went on a mini-binge, and within a week just bought the following:

Orient Bambino

View attachment 1181406


Orient Black Mako (purchased from tguerin18)

View attachment 1181412


and just purchased this Citizen from ebay for a very decent price

View attachment 1181413


Also eyeing the white HMT Inox, and possibly the HMT Janata, but will have to wait for a little while now.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> Here's 2 new eBay victories heading my way right now. From sunny (hah!) London is this Vostok that I absolutely fell in love with. It's 40mm and I can't wait to wear it:
> 
> PIC
> 
> ...


Wow, that Vostok looks really beautiful.

I would however definitely recommend getting a different sub homage. I purchased one around half a year ago, and although very cheap, if you want to do any mods on it I'd spend $20 more and get a bagelsport. The SOKI has very odd proportions and because of this has problems with modding. For example, the bezel in this watch has different dimensions than any other sub bezel, thus not allowing for bezel insert swaps.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

plot said:


> Wow, that Vostok looks really beautiful.
> 
> I would however definitely recommend getting a different sub homage. I purchased one around half a year ago, and although very cheap, if you want to do any mods on it I'd spend $20 more and get a bagelsport. The SOKI has very odd proportions and because of this has problems with modding. For example, the bezel in this watch has different dimensions than any other sub bezel, thus not allowing for bezel insert swaps.


Thanks for the suggestion. I may have to get a Bagelsport to try out some more extensive modding. I bought this one specifically to try out a paint technique in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/boctok-amfibia-patinated-case-898533.html

Next one will be a Bagelsport thought!


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

Just got this in the mailbox! The Casio Hunter Timer AMW-704D-7AV.


























http://www.casio-intl.com/asia-mea/en/wat/watch_detail/AMW-704D-7AV/


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The blue handed HMT white dial pilot.Nothing else.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

James Haury said:


> The blue handed HMT white dial pilot.Nothing else.


Me too King of Random! High five!


----------



## bena87 (Mar 9, 2010)

Fineat AT-homage, in blue. All told, 20 bucks, 4 days shipping from somewhere over the Pacific, 10 minutes sizing the bracelet. Was running out of the box and felt smooth in setting date and time. It's gorgeous! Easily the best $20 I've ever spent.







Gotta love the caseback inscription: Hong Kong Top Watches Internatiomnal Cpmpany


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I've got a 6309-7040 on the way to me. Pretty well used by the look of if but running well and the price was right. Certainly scratches my cushion diver itch.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Runaque said:


> Just got this in the mailbox! The Casio Hunter Timer AMW-704D-7AV


Paw prints, yo! :thumbup:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> Certainly scratches my cushion diver itch.


An itch, in a place, that some of us don't even have places. :thumbup:


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Just arrived: the first of my long-awaited pre-orders!


----------



## touringpro (May 16, 2013)

2 more tasty Vostoks showed up today. Shipped from Lithuania 9 days ago. b-)


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

Arrived today from the Phillipines, courtesy of Gatsuk: Wabi!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

What it is with me and flipping watches to buy them again I really don't know, but I have a brand new 100F auto and the bracelet on its way to me.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

mike120 said:


> What it is with me and flipping watches to buy them again I really don't know, but I have a brand new 100F auto and the bracelet on its way to me.
> 
> View attachment 1182435


I'll take it when you are done with it Mike!!:-d


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 11, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I've got this in the mail


Wow lucky guy!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oilers Fan said:


> I'll take it when you are done with it Mike!!:-d


Who says I'll ever be done with it Landon ;-).


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Wow lucky guy!


I feel lucky. :-d


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Paw prints, yo! :thumbup:


Yes mate, a function I'm not gonna use, but it's fun to see anyway.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Here's 2 new eBay victories heading my way right now. From sunny (hah!) London is this Vostok that I absolutely fell in love with. It's 40mm and I can't wait to wear it:
> 
> View attachment 1181359
> 
> ...


Added one more to the incoming. This beauty is arriving tomorrow thanks to a fellow WIS.

Steinhart Marine B-Uhr


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Added one more to the incoming. This beauty is arriving tomorrow thanks to a fellow WIS.
> 
> Steinhart Marine B-Uhr


Wow, aside from the OVM, I think that's the first Steinhart I've seen that I could get really excited about! Very nice.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one









and this zulu for it








looking forward to it!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

merl said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna need some details on this one - what model, where'd you get it, how much was it?

C'mon bro, don't be greedy about it...


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

docvail said:


> Gonna need some details on this one - what model, where'd you get it, how much was it?
> 
> C'mon bro, don't be greedy about it...


x2


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Gonna need some details on this one - what model, where'd you get it, how much was it?
> 
> C'mon bro, don't be greedy about it...





waterdude said:


> x2


That's the SNKF11 "BFS" Big Freakin' Seiko. I think those are pretty hard to come by nowadays. I'd like to know where he got it too!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Gonna need some details on this one - what model, where'd you get it, how much was it?
> 
> C'mon bro, don't be greedy about it...





waterdude said:


> x2





riseboi said:


> That's the SNKF11 "BFS" Big Freakin' Seiko. I think those are pretty hard to come by nowadays. I'd like to know where he got it too!


Found it in three different places, bro!

My google-fu is STRONG...

- SNKF11K-LH [SNKF11K-LH] Seiko Automatic SNKF11 [SNKF11]

Chronograph.com

Seiko 7S26 Automatic - Seiko ANA

The website for that last one looks a bit dodgy, but the price and details seem right.

It's only ~$200, but I can't figure out the size. One site says 43mm, one says 44mm, and one just says 46mm with crown. WTF?

And none lists the lug length, but I got it from an f29 listing - 51mm!

I dunno, this one may be over my limit...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

It's indeed the snkf11 and is hard to get nowadays. Has been in my list for a long time, so I'm very happy I'll finally get one. It's as big (lug2lug) as my Sumo so it should be no problem for me.
I've asked my seller if he can supply more bfs and will let you know.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Anybody still interested in where to get a bfs or are doc's links sufficient?


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

More incoming, this one for my ST5 LE which should be here within a month or two. Now if only I could find a 22mm version without the stupid springy ends for my Airman......


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Added one more to the incoming. This beauty is arriving tomorrow thanks to a fellow WIS.
> 
> Steinhart Marine B-Uhr
> View attachment 1182989
> ...


And it's here!

An actual action shot. The lugs do not overhang my wrist. It's just the angle.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

This stealthy SOB


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Need some natos from Natostrapco for this boy;-)


----------



## Dah-Dee (Nov 2, 2006)

Casio G-Shock Solar Military Green Collection G5600KG-3CR:


----------



## analoguezombie (May 10, 2013)

One of these at under $60 ( equivalent of ) couldn't refuse .


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

And another one on is way
Whirly G chrono


----------



## instigator (Mar 29, 2006)

Oops...wrong section!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

merl said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have mine on a grey/platinum leather Zulu, outstanding.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

MEzz said:


> I have mine on a grey/platinum leather Zulu, outstanding.


Great combination! Was thinking brown leather for when summer ends. But I still have enough time left to decide


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> And it's here!
> 
> An actual action shot. The lugs do not overhang my wrist. It's just the angle.
> 
> View attachment 1184567


That's crazy cool!!

You're buying all the watches. Slow down and let the rest of us buy some too.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

waterdude said:


> That's crazy cool!!
> 
> You're buying all the watches. Slow down and let the rest of us buy some too.


Heh, they're all yours for a while. This is definitely the point at which I slow down. I've got the Lew & Huey Riccardo and then I don't plan on buying any more for a bit... Of course plans change...


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

crosswind said:


> And another one on is way
> Whirly G chrono


This is the small size 1963, correct? is the case size 36mm or 38mm? I've been trying to find this out for a while now, but no websites specify the width without the crown.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

plot said:


> This is the small size 1963, correct? is the case size 36mm or 38mm? I've been trying to find this out for a while now, but no websites specify the width without the crown.


38mm


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Heh, they're all yours for a while. This is definitely the point at which I slow down. I've got the Lew & Huey Riccardo and then I don't plan on buying any more for a bit... Of course plans change...


Hey, what's the lug to lug length on the Steinhart?


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

plot said:


> This is the small size 1963, correct? is the case size 36mm or 38mm? I've been trying to find this out for a while now, but no websites specify the width without the crown.





waterdude said:


> 38mm


what dude said, 38mm without the crown


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice pick up Rui! I wore mine today.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Nice pick up Rui! I wore mine today.


Thanks bro.
All the best for you my freind


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Hey, what's the lug to lug length on the Steinhart?


It's about 54mm.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> It's about 54mm.


Not bad. Thanks!


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Waiting for China Post; not completely in love with the numerals, but for less than $17 I can make do.;-)


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright the decision has been made! About time Slowly moving up the Seiko's divers chain... This beauty is coming my way via Japan:


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Something with zero WIS cred, and completely different that anything else I have. I like the look of it, and that is all that matters. And less than $60 shipped.


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

Finally I ordered the new 2013 SBDX001 from Higuchi, I am so exited. Once again I can enjoy this beauty.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I ma in my vintage phase, so:









(pic is stolen from web)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

merl said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shishkebab, where to hell did you find one?! concrats, my sandblasted and vintagized version says hi:


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I feel like I'm posting way too often in this thread lately, but I have been waiting for this one to go on sale, and just put in my pre-order for an Obris Morgan Explorer (pic from the website)


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> holy shishkebab, where to hell did you find one?!


I just answered your pm


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

I have this incoming, from Ruhla Garde's mechanik line

Sarja 2009B Hand-wind Mvmt
Titanium Case
Sapphire Glass
~$110 including shipping


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I am too suffering form a vintage disease. A vulcain ( seller pic)


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

This:







Borrowed pic. They haven't shipped yet.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

waterdude said:


> This:
> View attachment 1185858
> 
> Borrowed pic. They haven't shipped yet.


Darn. Missed that one. And I was trying not to leave any watches for you. ;-)

But seriously. Nice one. Enjoy and wear it in good health!

Oh, and I did actually add one more... For $13.55 on eBay this seemed like a decent hand wind and also seemed legit.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice one @ SteamJ! I've looked at, but haven't bought similar Russians about a million times. 

Also, there's a Marine B UHR for sale right now on another forum, and I'm tempted, but I'm also broke.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Nice one @ SteamJ! I've looked at, but haven't bought similar Russians about a million times.
> 
> Also, there's a Marine B UHR for sale right now on another forum, and I'm tempted, but I'm also broke.


Hehe. I'm technincally in the same boat. My watch budget is exhausted for now but I couldn't resist the Chaika for that price. And not to tempt you but here's the lume on the Steinhart. It's even brighter than I was able to capture.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Hehe. I'm technincally in the same boat. My watch budget is exhausted for now but I couldn't resist the Chaika for that price. And not to tempt you but here's the lume on the Steinhart. It's even brighter than I was able to capture.
> 
> View attachment 1185876


Turkey!!


----------



## ThePriest (Jul 29, 2013)

Finally ordered the only invicta worth having taken from people's views on this forum.
Nh35a and coin bezel and all!















Pics not mine


----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

In addition to the 5 22mm natos from natostrapco.com, I've got this coming from Amazon:









While I'm here, I also pre-ordered an Explorer from Obris Morgan:









and have a pre-order on a Lum-Tec 300M-4 XL:









(all pics from the manu's respective website)


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

This is the last one until either the Prometheus Sailfish or Dagaz Thunderbolt are ready to ship.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a couple of NATOs on their way, a sand/black striped one for my 6309 and a grey/black/orange one for my Mako.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I think I've definitely exhausted my watch budget for the year....










Helson 40mm Shark Diver


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

plot said:


> I think I've definitely exhausted my watch budget for the year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very nice way to finish spending the budget for the year though. Dibs!


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

Got a bit drunk last night and pulled the trigger on two yes two parnis watches. Not even sure which ones. Doh muppet!!!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

NightOwl said:


> Saddleback is awesome. Like watches you start off with something small (like a wallet) and the next thing you know you have a briefcase, belts, gadjet bags, iPad sleeves, etc.
> 
> Sent from --REDACTED--


Looks nice but seems like copy of All Ett.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

plot said:


> I think I've definitely exhausted my watch budget for the year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Plot... You've picked up some real lookers this year! Colour me green!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

This. (Seller's pic)


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Damn Plot... You've picked up some real lookers this year! Colour me green!


Thank you! I'll be sure to post multiple pics of all four of the watches I'll be receiving in the next couple weeks!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Something with zero WIS cred, and completely different that anything else I have. I like the look of it, and that is all that matters. And less than $60 shipped.
> 
> View attachment 1185023


Von Dutch, huh?

At least it isn't Ed Hardy.

With much awesomeness via tapatalk


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm 'patiently' waiting for a Vostok 'Zissou' with the ministry case from Christopol City...

VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIA MINISTRY CASE Zissou AMPHIBIAN DIVER WATCH 710526n - ChistopolCity


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> Von Dutch, huh?
> 
> At least it isn't Ed Hardy.
> 
> With much awesomeness via tapatalk


It is going to be my big 'look at me' watch. It's Swiss Made too.

Sent from my LG-P935 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blondeshot24 (Jun 14, 2013)

Orient Eminence in white should ship today.


----------



## Watch_Kim (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi everyone

I'm a new member to WUS and I'll like to share som pics with you of my two babies that just arrived. This two are the starting point of my collection and I hope to purchase many more in the future.

The first one is a Citizen nighthawk BJ7010. Big thanks to tincob here on WUS who kindly sold it to me. It was in excellent condition and I'll wear it proudly.

The second one is a Seiko SPC079 that I purchased from watchhubs. I chose the white dial over the black because I think it gets more attention when the sun hits the dial.




























I think my next one will be a moonphase-watch, probably a sea-gull just to keep it asian 

Cheers


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## rudykruger (Jul 17, 2013)

(1) Breitling Aeromarine Colt II Automatic
(2) Stowa Flieger Baumuster B
(3) Techne Goshawk


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My Rodina has arrived!










Looks pretty awesome on a NATO too.


----------



## DSSD (Aug 22, 2010)

Finally, SBDX001 is here!!! Just a quick pic next to the Deepsea.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Here's 2 new eBay victories heading my way right now. From sunny (hah!) London is this Vostok that I absolutely fell in love with. It's 40mm and I can't wait to wear it:
> 
> View attachment 1181359


Well it's here and it's exactly as the eBay seller advertised it. It's got very minor scratches (which will be gone... more in a moment) and the domed acrylic crystal is perfect so I'm quite happy. The band is probably original and definitely from the 80's but I'm replacing it with a NATO strap this week anyway. When you unscrew the crown to wind it, the crown is very wobbly but I'm guessing that's normal?

Here it is:


























Here's my plan for the watch. I think I want to get it bead blasted to give it more of a matte finish. I'm using this Vostok that someone sold as an example of what I'd like to do with it:










All in all, I'm quite happy with the watch. It's a good size (40mm) for my wrist and seems to run well when wound. Once I get it the new finish I think it's a watch I'm going to wear quite often.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks better on the normal strap plot


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Man, this was quick... Two days from Tokyo to NYC, it's here Gotta say, I'm not a big fan of SS straps but after a quick adjustment (one link out) Sumo fits like a glove, super comfortable... loving it... And the lume, well, let's just say, I could light up the Madison Square Garden... Hahaha


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Major haul this week !!

Gearing up for end of summer hiking trip coming up next month:

Core Alu (will swap the cheap leather with a 24mm leather nato later):


Goretex (waterproof) Timberland Hiking Boots:


And saw this up pop up at CreationWatches so decided to cross this off my 'want-list':


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Hoping this arrives before I leave town soon. . .my second XL.


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

In what could only be described as an administrative cock-up I have THIS comming in this week!:


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

*Wizkid*, details on those bullheads please??

I just put in an order for this one, *Casio Edifice EF-527D-7A*. Originally I was going to pick up the black dial (from Costco.ca for $87!) but then I saw the white dial version and there was no going back. Ordered from eBay for $116 this morning.


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

OJ Bartley said:


> *Wizkid*, details on those bullheads please??


They are SCEB009 & SCEB015.
SCEB009 are available from Chino watches online store. SCEB015 on the ground in Tokyo only, plus some luck. I sent my bother in law on what I thought was a fools erand, but he found one! that was after I bought the 009.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Wizkid said:


> They are SCEB009 & SCEB015.
> SCEB009 are available from Chino watches online store. SCEB015 on the ground in Tokyo only, plus some luck. I sent my bother in law on what I thought was a fools erand, but he found one! that was after I bought the 009.


Thanks for the info... SCEB009 looks enticing


----------



## ThePriest (Jul 29, 2013)

Mailman Just delivered this! Yes the cyclops and band are already off lol


----------



## ThePriest (Jul 29, 2013)

Mailman Just delivered this! Yes the cyclops and band are already off lol


----------



## williamtv (Mar 23, 2013)

3 natos from natostrapco, another orient mako for me in black, and a seiko 5 military for my son.... Before he starts the first grade! He asks me every day where it's at in the mail! Love it!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

This started out eerily familiar. . .



williamtv said:


> 3 natos from natostrapco,


Yup



williamtv said:


> another orient mako for me in black,


Ditto, but XL



williamtv said:


> and a seiko 5 military


But didn't get this one.



williamtv said:


> for my son....


And hopefully didn't get this one either. I should check my PayPal statement. :think:


----------



## blondeshot24 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a problem. 2nd nice watch in 72 hours. Hopefully it gets here by the end of the week.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

blondeshot24 said:


> I have a problem. 2nd nice watch in 72 hours. Hopefully it gets here by the end of the week.


And so it begins...although that's an excellent choice.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

blondeshot24 said:


> I have a problem. 2nd nice watch in 72 hours. Hopefully it gets here by the end of the week.


That doesn't sound like a problem to me - it sounds like a solution/opportunity/[insert something good here to make me feel like compulsive watch buying is a positive thing]


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

the bfs arrived...love it!


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Picked up this (Rip Curl Titanium TideMaster 2 PU)









But was really disappointed to find out they switched from sapphire crystals and swiss movements to mineral crystals and chinese movements. So I flipped it on eBay and am awaiting this guy in the mail (pictures from the interwebs)...
















Also this,


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My Seiko SNZH60 has arrived! I put it on a black NATO with gold hardware, I think it really helps tone down the bling factor.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Very nice. I've dreamt of that combo before...

Sent while distracted.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

So I radically redefined my collection recently and I have THREE watches coming in the mail (all should get here in the next week or two). Let's have a little fun though; accurately guess each model exactly and you will be the winner of imaginary internet points (I'm sure it won't be too hard for most of you)! Bonus points if you guess which one is the mini-grail I have been dreaming of.

*All pictures shamelessly stolen from Google


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> So I radically redefined my collection recently and I have THREE watches coming in the mail (all should get here in the next week or two). Let's have a little fun though; accurately guess each model exactly and you will be the winner of imaginary internet points (I'm sure it won't be too hard for most of you)! Bonus points if you guess which one is the mini-grail I have been dreaming of.
> 
> *All pictures shamelessly stolen from Google
> View attachment 1191434
> ...


I'll try. I think the first is an Orient Aviator, the second is a Hamilton Khaki Officer, the third is a Rodina Nomos Homage.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> I'll try. I think the first is an Orient Aviator, the second is a Hamilton Khaki Officer, the third is a Rodina Nomos Homage.


yep. with the middle one being the grail, i'd guess

(you'll love the orient aviator btw)


----------



## blondeshot24 (Jun 14, 2013)

My Orient Eminence just arrived!!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My first Citizen should be arriving tomorrow








picture from somewhere on the internet


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> I'll try. I think the first is an Orient Aviator, the second is a Hamilton Khaki Officer, the third is a Rodina Nomos Homage.





The Watcher said:


> yep. with the middle one being the grail, i'd guess
> 
> (you'll love the orient aviator btw)


Very close, the second is the Hamilton Khaki FIELD (H70595733) but it is most certainly the grail.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Glycine Combat Sub waiting for me at UPS will call. Really hoping I have a patient cancel their appointment this afternoon so I can pick it up. lol


----------



## zippo912 (Jun 15, 2013)

On the way from a Seller here on f29 and i think i got a great deal. Thanks seller cant wait to have this on my wrist. This is the sellers pic


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Won this vintage TimeStar in an auction, don't know anything about it though...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Coming from Montreal to me. Excited to see how it looks. Thanks to Waterdude and Jopex for the advice. Feels good to have finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Coming from Montreal to me. Excited to see how it looks. Thanks to Waterdude and Jopex for the advice. Feels good to have finally pulled the trigger.


I really dig the Apollon. Nice one!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's the whole kit. I'm bored so figured I would post all that Is incoming with it. Titanium bracelet is a bonus I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Pdmcabee (Jul 29, 2013)

Received my first Seiko 5 last week.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Here's the whole kit. I'm bored so figured I would post all that Is incoming with it. Titanium bracelet is a bonus I wasn't expecting.


Wow, beautiful watch and great set. That one is near the top of my wish list and it's nice to see a great photo of the whole set. Wear it in good health!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My wife is going to kill me. We will arrive home from vacation to find this.









Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


----------



## danja (Mar 27, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> My wife is going to kill me. We will arrive home from vacation to find this.


Godspeed, soldier.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> My wife is going to kill me. We will arrive home from vacation to find this.
> 
> Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


...you've been quite the busy bee man! hope the watches have good lume...doghouses get dark at night! :-d


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

I could no resist. My second G shock. 

I like a lot. Pic from web. In seven days with Papi.


----------



## DreadLord (Oct 8, 2012)

Was thinking bout this watch for quite some time now. Decided to try my luck and place a bid and viola! Seiko OM on it's way for my citrus fix. Let's just hope that it bonds with me as I never thought that I will wear this watch!! It's just too loud for me yet screaming at me to bring it home. :X


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My Bagelsport arrived! I wanted an LV sub homage so I promptly switched out the black bezel for a green one:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Just arrived today.

Soki Diver that I bought just to take it apart and do a paint weathering effect on the case. Not a bad watch really. For $13.49 the quality is fine. Luckily I have 7-1/2" wrists because that's the size of the band.








Vostok Europe Antonov Mriya. This was a watch I've liked for a while and I found a goo eBay deal for a brand new one. I'll be resizing it tonight and it will next appear on WRUW Tuesday.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Might be finalising a deal for this (picture taken from Internet)








Ok, I'm done now.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

2 Seikos inbound

This vintage SQ









And this Sumo


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Might be finalising a deal for this (picture taken from Internet)
> View attachment 1194996
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm done now.


I think I would have bought this or the Maranez Layan five times each if it weren't for the 8215 in it and two handed dial. I'm just kind of sick of that movement.
(That's not to say that I won't one day have one of these.)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

lactardjosh said:


> I think I would have bought this or the Maranez Layan five times each if it weren't for the 8215 in it and two handed dial. I'm just kind of sick of that movement.
> (That's not to say that I won't one day have one of these.)


I seem to have a few too, but the lack of a second hand won't remind me when I look at it. I'm looking at it in a positive light


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

My Orange Monster and its matching f71 Nato strap have both shipped!


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Just picked this up off the bay. Been wanting one for a while now since I missed out when it was available. Who knows when I'll see it again.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Might be finalising a deal for this (picture taken from Internet)
> View attachment 1194996
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm done now.


Congrats Brad. Welcome to the Magrette club. Hopefully u can do a mini review when it arrives. Have always liked the bronze.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

jtstav said:


> Just picked this up off the bay. Been wanting one for a while now since I missed out when it was available. Who knows when I'll see it again.
> 
> View attachment 1195106


That's a nice one. I'm so tempted to get a Poljot 3133 movement chrono personally.


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> That's a nice one. I'm so tempted to get a Poljot 3133 movement chrono personally.


Do it. They're awesome watches. I really love the Poljot Strela with the overlapping subdials. They're becoming more and more scarce whenever I look for one.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice one, Judah, congratulations! It's a fabulous watch with a dial that never gets old. Dare I say, a classic
Mine says hi


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Well soon anyway. Not soon enough though... :-!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I have this shroom coming for myself:


dscf2840mf by muchacho86, on Flickr

And Archimede 36mm Pilot as a wedding gift for my soon-to-be-wife  (yes, I got her into watches and she fell in love with Pilot style


----------



## Julian86 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nothing like the tense wait for the mail to arrive. I've got a flightmaster 911 sitting in Customs with Fedex. Can't wait, been some what of a grail watch.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hopefully this will be delivered to me in the next couple of days, from Hari. It was in NY as of a couple of days ago. Hopefully the first of several HMTs to come!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> ...Ok, I'm done now.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

Oh, that's a good one, Brad.

With much awesomeness via tapatalk


----------



## amb3rgris (Oct 2, 2012)

amb3rgris said:


> I love the anticipation part of buying a new watch!
> I'm pretty excited to have a Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on it's way to me.
> ...


Well, isn't this a typical WUS thought process. I got the watch and really liked the size and movement. But after a full wind, I noticed that the seconds hand stopped. I gently shook the watch and heard something rattling, which is not what I expected for a hand winder. After shaking, though, the watch started running again. I quickly packed everything back up and sent it back. Kudos to Ashford for the quick handling of the return process.
Of course, after I had sent the watch back, I started thinking that maybe the Khaki Field was a little too similar to my Oris BC3. The dial was also a slightly brown-ish tint when reflecting light, and not the pure black I was expecting. And that made me think of the lack of AR on the crystal and weak-ish lume...

So in the end, I asked for a refund instead of repair/replace (again, thanks to Ashford for quickly allowing this) and now I have the anti-khaki incoming:








I've been wanting an orange watch for a while, and had been waiting to see the 2nd gen monsters get back in stock at places that charge less than $300. So when I saw CreationWatches get them in stock, I prescribed myself a little retail therapy and ordered!


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

This one


----------



## amb3rgris (Oct 2, 2012)

Medphred said:


> This one


Nice one, Medphred. That hits a lot of my likes: swiss 6498, big 3/6/12, full minute markers, 100m WR, sandwich dial without looking too "pam-clone-ish"...
The dimensions look pretty darn good, too: 44mm case, with 52mm lug to lug, and only 13mm height...

Geez. I really need to unsubscribe from this thread...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This nato came in









and I found a matching watch for it which should be in very soon


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Congrats Brad. Welcome to the Magrette club. Hopefully u can do a mini review when it arrives. Have always liked the bronze.


The transaction hasn't happened yet, but assuming it does you'll get a full write up.



docvail said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Oh, that's a good one, Brad.
> 
> With much awesomeness via tapatalk


This time I mean it. I was trying to convince myself before, but this is it.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

amb3rgris said:


> Nice one, Medphred. That hits a lot of my likes: swiss 6498, big 3/6/12, full minute markers, 100m WR, sandwich dial without looking too "pam-clone-ish"...
> The dimensions look pretty darn good, too: 44mm case, with 52mm lug to lug, and only 13mm height...
> 
> Geez. I really need to unsubscribe from this thread...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks awesome! You must share where you got the strap and what the watch is!



merl said:


> This nato came in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Looks awesome! You must share where you got the strap and what the watch is!


oooh, oooh, oooh, I know what watch that is!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

250 of these just arrived from the printer:









Biz cards - because you ain't a playa without 'em.

Actually, I just got tired of handing out my old cards and having to write the website address on the back, which no one could read because I've got the penmanship of a slow-witted chimp.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

riseboi said:


> oooh, oooh, oooh, I know what watch that is!


it looks good...as does the nato (my nato eye says dievas/gnomon)


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Doc although your watches are quite well designed, your business card looks horribly juvenile and poorly designed. Forgive my bluntness but I figure you'd appreciate it straight. I'd suggest either reading up on the art of business cards or hiring a graphic designer for this one-time project. Either one will definitely improve your card and that in turn will no doubt elevate your brand perception.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

plot said:


> Doc although your watches are quite well designed, your business card looks horribly juvenile and poorly designed. Forgive my bluntness but I figure you'd appreciate it straight. I'd suggest either reading up on the art of business cards or hiring a graphic designer for this one-time project. Either one will definitely improve your card and that in turn will no doubt elevate your brand perception.


I hate bluntness.

Actually, I'm not offended, and I hope you won't be by my reply.

You're about the 108th person to make some suggestion to me about something that has zero impact on business as it's transacted in the real world. If I had a nickel for every designer who went on at length about this or that font, or that shade of color, or whatever, yet meanwhile that person has never actually made a sale on their own, well, I'd have a lot of nickels.

I got business cards for the exact reason I said - I got tired of scribbling the website address down on the back of my old cards, which have nothing to do with my business, they just have my basic contact info. I figured if I was going to have a card just for the website address, I might as well put a picture of the watches, my logo, and the URL's of my other social media sites on there.

In all my years of doing business - almost all of them fairly successful years - I've NEVER heard anyone make a comment one way or the other about doing business with someone or not because of how their card looked. I recently cleaned out my office and threw away 3 boxes of other people's cards, each box able to hold 500-1000 cards - I haven't looked at any of them in years. Most people don't even look at your card when you hand it to them, and if they do, it's just long enough to read your name, as they've likely forgotten it half a second after you've told them. I know a lot of professionals who don't even bother with them anymore.

For many people, business cards are almost passe in many ways, unless you spend every morning at networking events (I don't anymore, thank God). 99.99% of my customers will never meet me face to face, and will never see or hold my card. And 99.99% of the people I'm likely to give my card to will likely lose it within 24 hours of me giving it to them.

It only has two purposes - one, to get my website address into the hands of someone who might like to order a watch, and two, to allieviate me from having to write the URL down. And for those purposes, the design is more than up to the task. It also allows me to wear a watch that isn't a Lew & Huey and still be able to show people what my watches look like.

If it wasn't for the fact that I've handed out half a dozen cards in the last few months, a couple of those while playing poker, I wouldn't have even bothered. The cost of the cards will be more than made up for in the money I don't lose because I'm distracted when I ought to be paying attention to the game.

But your opinion is noted.

Still bros?


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I see your point, however I don't see any disadvantages in trying to improve the card and make it look more business-like. Like you said, sure it doesn't matter since most people will probably just lose it, but from personal experience I find that when I see an ugly business card I find that the business appeals less to me; this of course can be seen as a form of stereotyping but it's done unconsciously and I have no control over it. Only anecdotal evidence I know, but that's just my $.02.

Still bros, brah b-)


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> it looks good...as does the nato (my nato eye says dievas/gnomon)


Yes, Dievas it is!


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Anytime I come across or am handed someone's business card I invariably think:

"Look at that subtle off-white coloring; the tasteful thickness of it. Oh my God, it even has a watermark."

I then begin to sweat.



docvail said:


> 250 of these just arrived from the printer:
> 
> View attachment 1196324
> 
> ...


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

plot said:


> Doc although your watches are quite well designed, your business card looks horribly juvenile and poorly designed. Forgive my bluntness but I figure you'd appreciate it straight. I'd suggest either reading up on the art of business cards or hiring a graphic designer for this one-time project. Either one will definitely improve your card and that in turn will no doubt elevate your brand perception.


This reminds me of American Pyscho. I have nothing else to offer... except that I kinda like the card.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Perhaps in that case it's best not to make the card TOO nice...you might get murdered by a psychopath. ;-)


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

These two beauties arrived 








Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I think my impusliveness has gotten the best of me over these last couple of weeks. Still waiting for the HMT Jubilee to clear customs, and then last night won this from an ebay auction. I don't know too much about the watch, but for $15.50 I thought it was worth a flyer.









Bad thing is I'm bidding in a few other auctions, but only a couple are on the pricier side.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

waterdude said:


> This reminds me of American Pyscho. I have nothing else to offer... except that I kinda like the card.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

riseboi said:


> Anytime I come across or am handed someone's business card I invariably think:
> 
> "Look at that subtle off-white coloring; the tasteful thickness of it. Oh my God, it even has a watermark."
> 
> I then begin to sweat.


Missed this earlier. Well done.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My first Seiko 5 arrived!
On the stock bracelet:









On a matching Nato:








Saw this combination on a German watchforum so can't take credit for it ;-)


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Just ordered this. Love the color.


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

Can somebody ban me from the Internet?

I have the following either on order or in the mail.









Seiko sawtooth, black dial.








Watchadoo for the sawtooth. 








Seiko SNZH53








Hirsch Liberty in honey brown








Steinhart GMT Ocean 1 Black/Red

Must. Stop.

Pictures borrowed from the Interwebs.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

I need to stay away from these forums... Arghhh

This little baby tuna is coming my way, sans the bracelet... I just couldn't wait for the orange one which I will get later when available... LOL


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

CHawk68462 said:


> Can somebody ban me from the Internet?
> 
> I have the following either on order or in the mail.
> 
> ...


Excellent choices!


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

This $10 strap for my strapless fossil watch.
It's been strapless for more than a year and it was my first watch so I really want to try it on again.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## touringpro (May 16, 2013)

If money is the root of all evil, this forum is the root of all my money :-d My Vostok jag continues with these two Amphibias arriving today from Zenitar only 9 days after ordering.




Also picked up a Darch . . . for no particular reason other than they're probably the best $13 day/date watches in the world.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I reluctantly present the following incoming watches (having recently joined the no more watches club and clearly failing).

Seiko 5 50th Anniversary World Time. This is actually an early birthday present but I was concerned they might be hard to find in a few months.








This one was, after a credit I had on Paypal, under $15 shipped. I plan to strip the chrome and patina the bronze underneath.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> View attachment 1198448


I can't tell if this picture shows a small plane with a big watch on its nose or a big watch with a small plane on its a$$...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> I can't tell if this picture shows a small plane with a big watch on its nose or a big watch with a small plane on its a$$...


For $15 shipped you can't complain either way!


----------



## uberjuan (Jun 23, 2013)

The wait is agonizing!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I reluctantly present the following incoming watches (having recently joined the no more watches club and clearly failing).
> 
> Seiko 5 50th Anniversary World Time. This is actually an early birthday present but I was concerned they might be hard to find in a few months.
> View attachment 1198445
> ...


Based on this, I think the meetings in the NMWFaT club may not be enough for you. Seems to me, you might need a sponsor as well. Maybe one with deep pockets ...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> Based on this, I think the meetings in the NMWFaT club may not be enough for you. Seems to me, you might need a sponsor as well. Maybe one with deep pockets ...


Now accepting applications.


----------



## DrR (May 31, 2013)

Waiting for Rosendahl Watch II. I love minimalist style in everything and Rosendahl was on my radar for a while, so seeing that it has a discount in amazon.de (from 125 euros to 79 euros) I couldn't resist.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Something really subtle, conservative and understated....









...naaaaahh not really, it's the Devastator G-Shock!!! :-d
Actually I just got rid of an understated piece (that was an Alpha Speedmaster).


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

CCCP said:


> Something really subtle, conservative and understated....
> 
> View attachment 1198957
> 
> ...


*HULK APPROVES!

*






*
*


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Always Fancied the C60 but now the 38mm C61 is due, I caved and pre-ordered. Much preferring the smaller sizes of my recent purchases of the Intramatic @ 38mm and DS-1 @ 39mm.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Two Weekenders


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

A bit of a mini grail for me. Always wanted a Bone Frog but never loved the case. When this popped up I couldn't resist. It ticked a lot of boxes for my collection. DLC, 007 style and I think it looks cool. Probably paid too much but oh well.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> A bit of a mini grail for me. Always wanted a Bone Frog but never loved the case. When this popped up I couldn't resist. It ticked a lot of boxes for my collection. DLC, 007 style and I think it looks cool. Probably paid too much but oh well.
> View attachment 1199978
> 
> View attachment 1199979


Congrats, it does indeed look cool! :thumbup:


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Tissot precious flower, shipped two days ago. for my wife ;-)








































I compiled this image during my investigations b-)






​


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> A bit of a mini grail for me. Always wanted a Bone Frog but never loved the case. When this popped up I couldn't resist. It ticked a lot of boxes for my collection. DLC, 007 style and I think it looks cool. Probably paid too much but oh well.
> View attachment 1199978
> 
> View attachment 1199979


Very cool. Sometimes you just gotta have something. Enjoy it!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Took over 2.5 weeks to get here, but it finally completed the journey across the Pacific and I love it! Swapped out the strap for a Hirsch Buffalo (probably the most comfortable strap known to man). Definitely just became my everyday watch for work.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Just clicked the button for this one on pre order. I've been staring at the picture most of the week as my desktop wallpaper and it kept saying "buy me" so I finally succumbed this afternoon; it's supposed to ship Sept 20th.








Seems to be karma as I sold my Rolex Explorer a few weeks ago, only to replace it with another Explorer!


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

Just had to decide witch strap I wanted on the Bradley watch I ordered on Kickstarter and I took the stainless mesh because I haven't a watch with such a strap yet.










Now I just need to have some patience until end this year.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Received my HMT Jubilee today from Hari. I love the way this watch looks. Just need to find new straps for it. Any recommendations?


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Custom Flieger from WWW. Pic from Chris! The 42mm Case from Kemmner, dial and big diamond look hot!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Day one with Sumo but not really bonding. Perhaps if the stock bracelet fit me, but it's painfully skinny.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Day one with Sumo but not really bonding. Perhaps if the stock bracelet fit me, but it's painfully skinny.


Looks really great on you! The Sumo looks custom made for your wrist.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I appreciate that. I'll hold off one more day before I try to flip it for an Albacore. As much as I like the hammer bracelet, it just doesn't look like it will match the dressiness of the watch for work, which is 
why I bought this.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got this Soviet Vostok on eBay, the seller is a forum member who regulars on the Russian watch forum


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Pic is from the seller. I had wanted one for a long time. Next chrono will be a valjoux 775X, but that may have to wait for now. I am very excited to get this watch


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Won one of these on eBay yesterday. Pretty excited about the watch and the deal.

Picture from Arizona Fine Time's blog site.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, this one's been calling me for a while, and having sold a few items, I decided to treat myself:









I almost bought a Cave Dweller (just back in stock) but apparently Boschett is based in my state. Paying $33 in sales tax, plus $24 for overseas shipping was too much to swallow.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

That Squale looks amazing, excellent choice. If I didn't already have a blue Helson SD that would be my blue watch of choice.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I saw one of those 40mm Shark Divers on the sales forum. Tempting, but I've had two Helsons, and wanted something different.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh drat !!!

If this goes ahead it will be my poshest.....with bells on 
Holding my breath as the last time had a refund due to no longer available....to be continued... 

edit....

Tracking no. !!!!!

Panda incoming. Panda incoming )


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I just put a deposit down on my first grail and what will(hopefully) be my last purchase of the year. In about 7-10 weeks I'll have this hand engraved watch. The Magrette Kaitiaki. They hand engrave each to order and they're nearing the end of the limited run of 24 watches so I wanted to get it before it was too late.






























And the hand-made box it comes in:


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I just put a deposit down on my first grail and what will(hopefully) be my last purchase of the year. In about 7-10 weeks I'll have this hand engraved watch. The Magrette Kaitiaki. They hand engrave each to order and they're nearing the end of the limited run of 24 watches so I wanted to get it before it was too late.
> And the hand-made box it comes in:


That's beautiful, congrats!

Soon, I'm going to have a Smiths Everest coming my way.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

My first ever Invicta.. umm box. Hopefully logo can go off with paint thinner. Got the black one. My old box had slots too close to each other and my watches are big so they bump constantly with crowns.


----------



## mattsteg (Mar 28, 2011)

Sarb017 jusy cleared customs...looks like it will beat its straps here. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Baby Tuna has landed: SRP227J1 model Just came in today from Hawai... I got lucky to stumble on a trade by a fellow WIS guy (over at the WF sale forums) who put it together and was willing to part with it... An absolute stunner!!! It came installed with a Yobokies SS shroud already I didn't get the Anvil bracelet he was selling it with (I was worried it'll be too heavy but I put it on a spare black IsoFrane I had lying around... It's a definitely keeper!!! This should keep me happy until I can source the orange baby tuna (SRP251J1 model)...

Just a quick iPhone pic


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

richnyc said:


> Baby Tuna has landed: SRP227J1 model Just came in today from Hawai... I got lucky to stumble on a trade by a fellow WIS guy (over at the WF sale forums) who put it together and was willing to part with it... An absolute stunner!!! It came installed with a Yobokies SS shroud already I didn't get the Anvil bracelet he was selling it with (I was worried it'll be too heavy but I put it on a spare black IsoFrane I had lying around... It's a definitely keeper!!! This should keep me happy until I can source the orange baby tuna (SRP251J1 model)...
> 
> Just a quick iPhone pic
> 
> View attachment 1202413


Great looking watch. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

richnyc said:


> Baby Tuna has landed: SRP227J1 model Just came in today from Hawai... I got lucky to stumble on a trade by a fellow WIS guy (over at the WF sale forums) who put it together and was willing to part with it... An absolute stunner!!! It came installed with a Yobokies SS shroud already I didn't get the Anvil bracelet he was selling it with (I was worried it'll be too heavy but I put it on a spare black IsoFrane I had lying around... It's a definitely keeper!!! This should keep me happy until I can source the orange baby tuna (SRP251J1 model)...
> 
> Just a quick iPhone pic
> 
> View attachment 1202413


Very nice!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Just landed today. I'll re-size the band tonight and wear it tomorrow.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Just landed today. I'll re-size the band tonight and wear it tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1202445
> 
> View attachment 1202440


Very nice watch Jason Now you have to travel to all those places printed on the bezel... LOL Congrats.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Just landed today. I'll re-size the band tonight and wear it tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1202445
> 
> View attachment 1202440


Kewl - kinda busy, but I like it. :-!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

richnyc said:


> Very nice watch Jason Now you have to travel to all those places printed on the bezel... LOL Congrats.


I'd love to. I've been to a few. I keep NY at the top since that's where I'm from.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't know if it's a franken or not
Bought on bay,
Sellers pic (had to take some)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

crosswind said:


> Don't know if it's a franken or not
> Bought on bay,
> Sellers pic (had to take some)


If its been sold as a vintage, then it's a Franken.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Sold my Sumo, got this incoming to replace it.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

jopex said:


> Sold my Sumo, got this incoming to replace it.


Sounds like a pretty good trade-up


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Sounds like a pretty good trade-up


Thanks! Well new sumo is similarly priced as used hydroconquest. This one is from 2009. Was about 100€ more then what my sumo was new as I paid import fees on it. 
Thing is that I hated hydroconquest on pictures but yesterday at a local gtg I got to handle the black one in person and it seemed really nice. Beers helped a bit I'm sure.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Just decided to get adventurous and ordered a brand new watch online..










For just $ 11.50. Will it work? Wil it live longer then a few seconds and WTF is 'Half self-winding'. Can't wait to figure it out. :-! (I needed an mini USB extention cable, made of unobtanium overhere, just couldn't resist the watch)


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

T_I said:


> Just decided to get adventurous and ordered a brand new watch online..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have several Cjiabas, though not this model, and they all work. Selfwinding means that it is an automatic.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Hoonnu said:


> I have several Cjiabas, though not this model, and they all work. Selfwinding means that it is an automatic.


Indeed, but what is *half* self-winding? Automatic, but you're unable to wind it manually? Don't know, will figure it out in a couple of days/weeks.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> If its been sold as a vintage, then it's a Franken.


Hi Fateh, thanks for the heads up, what caused my suspicions was the drilled lugs.
I've to post pictures.
Cheers


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

Longtime lurker, first time poster. Just pulled the trigger on an SKX007 in rubber with an oyster replacement strap and a couple of NATOs. I'd been debating whether to get an Orient Ray w/blue face and almost did now that they're back in stock, but I think I'll get a blue Scuba Dude w/a ministry case to scratch to get that color in my collection. Cheers!


----------



## touringpro (May 16, 2013)

More stuff arrived yesterday & today from the mysterious East b-)

Triplet Vostok Amphibians:


and a purported NOS Church of the Intercession. Not sure if it's genuine or fake, but it appears flawless and at less than $20 shipped I don't really care 




En-route are a couple 'Dirskies from forum member amil:




and my first HMT from Fateh:



This has GOTTA stop! o|o|


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

My Squale Blue Ray arrived today. I'm pretty impressed with Gnomon, since I only ordered it over the weekend, and I thought they said 10-14 days. I don't have pics right now, but I'm also impressed with the watch. I was worried it might be too small, but feels and looks right on my wrist (I like big divers, but the smaller ones get most of my wrist time). The bracelet was probably the easiest one I've ever resized, too. And the color is just amazing. Bright, but not lurid.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

T_I said:


> Indeed, but what is *half* self-winding? Automatic, but you're unable to wind it manually? Don't know, will figure it out in a couple of days/weeks.


Perhaps the watch only winds when the rotor goes in a certain direction, like some Miyota movements?


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Still waiting to get my Bathys back from John. Got it, the movement was crap, and now its a waiting game! Here is a pic of the box, and all of the straps/bracelets I have waiting for it.


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

This strap that I posted a few days ago: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-part-4-a-884356-41.html#post6687614
And today I also ordered a rodina small seconds. Can't wait for that watch to arrive


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

MnM Pam homage Titanium destro by Melbourne watch co/Sujain


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

touringpro said:


> and my first HMT from Fateh:


This one is nice, very nice. |> What model is it?



touringpro said:


> This has GOTTA stop! o|o|


That's what my wife keeps saying. ;-) (And I only bought 3 whatches this year, 4th is in the process of being ordered)



mike120 said:


> Perhaps the watch only winds when the rotor goes in a certain direction, like some Miyota movements?


If that's so, that would imply that all other self-winding watches at DX are 2 way. I'm very curious about how they manage to manufacture movements like that for so little.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

It's the HMT Janata in Devanagari/Hindi script.............you can find more pictures of the watch here.



T_I said:


> This one is nice, very nice. |> What model is it?
> 
> That's what my wife keeps saying. ;-) (And I only bought 3 whatches this year, 4th is in the process of being ordered)
> 
> If that's so, that would imply that all other self-winding watches at DX are 2 way. I'm very curious about how they manage to manufacture movements like that for so little.


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

Casio Edifice EF-527D-7A just arrived last night. Really pleased with the amount of watch for $115. Here it is on a Maratac Composite.


----------



## bigbuddhayo (Dec 16, 2006)

Got an Android Sky Guardian hand winder coming, looks nice, hopefully it will be, but for under $100, cant complain too much!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Ordered a Obris Morgan brushed blue Explorer can't wait to see it 










and from Crown&Buckle a springbar tool and a strap for the incomming LE HMT PILOT


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

whoa said:


> Ordered a Obris Morgan brushed blue Explorer can't wait to see it


I like it very much.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Louis_A said:


> I like it very much.


Yeah it seems like that blue stands out really well! I was considering the black but most of my watches are black or dark so :-D


----------



## John C (Aug 23, 2013)

I have my first WUS enabled timepiece on the way; nothing to quicken the pulse of the enthusiast, but a Momentum Atlas (white dial, brown leather strap) that was keenly priced on the UK Amazon site.

I've been lurking here for months, trying to decide between divers and "pilot" watches, looking at a couple of Citizens (the BM6400 seemed too big, the BM8180 too small (something about the bezel, and the 18mm strap, I think)).

I usually wear chunky G Shocks, and wasn't sure about the size of the Atlas - fortunately there were wrist shots enough here to convince me to give it a try  

I can't see myself ever venturing beyond "affordables" territory, but thanks to everyone for the help you've (unknowingly) given me in coming to a decision!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

John C said:


> I have my first WUS enabled timepiece on the way; nothing to quicken the pulse of the enthusiast, but a Momentum Atlas (white dial, brown leather strap) that was keenly priced on the UK Amazon site.
> 
> I've been lurking here for months, trying to decide between divers and "pilot" watches, looking at a couple of Citizens (the BM6400 seemed too big, the BM8180 too small (something about the bezel, and the 18mm strap, I think)).
> 
> ...


Good to hear.. but you do know.. it's not polite to make a post without pictures


----------



## brybell (Aug 22, 2013)

my first nice watch!! just ordered.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

brybell said:


> my first nice watch!! just ordered.


Very nice. Look forward to wrist shots


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

This for me








And this as a leaving present for a friend








(Both pics stolen!)


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

one of these should be in the mail today. I couldn't resist. My first Wornandwound strap. Pic borrowed from their wonderful site, obviously.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

I got another HMT from Fateh, this time a Quartz Inox


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Amphibia came in the mail this morning! Had to get it off of that dreadful bracelet immediately. Do these not come on the worst bracelets ever?! They feel like that fake metal / plastic material some child toys are made of.

Put it on a leather nato i had lying around. I think it looks quite good actually.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

soulbazz said:


> Amphibia came in the mail this morning! Had to get it off of that dreadful bracelet immediately. Do these not come on the worst bracelets ever?! They feel like that fake metal / plastic material some child toys are made of.


It is the worst "bracelet" I have ever seen, you need to bend the folded links with a pair of pliers in order to re-size it, the pins are just there as some cruel joke. The leather bands they make are also terrible.

Really nice watch though!|>


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

Nite hawk just ordered!!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

GuessWho said:


> It is the worst "bracelet" I have ever seen, you need to bend the folded links with a pair of pliers in order to re-size it, the pins are just there as some cruel joke. The leather bands they make are also terrible.
> 
> Really nice watch though!|>


The first blue dude I had came on a pretty decent notched rubber strap. Sadly I sold it and the second came on a horrible leather one.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SailorKimy (Aug 31, 2013)

Ordered 3 weeks ago. Very anxiously waiting whether the Amphibia would fit on my 5.5 skinny wrist... My first green dial watch, it's the green paratrooper!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

SailorKimy said:


> Very anxiously waiting whether the Amphibia would fit on my 5.5 skinny wrist... It's the green paratrooper!


Chuck it on a nato and it'll be fine


----------



## SailorKimy (Aug 31, 2013)

whatmeworry said:


> Chuck it on a nato and it'll be fine


Yup! I've ordered, like, 2 natos ahead of the watch and they arrived already...


----------



## dbg326 (Sep 23, 2012)

Just scored a Momentum M1 off Amazon (3 left if you guys want one)..I'm guessing the dirt cheap price was due to the transparent silicone strap, but I also have an assortment of straps on the way from C&B, so I'm planning on tossing it on a black NATO. For about $75, I've got a solid beater watch.

Momentum Men's 1M-DV00B1T M1 Black Dial Transparent Silicone Rubber Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Snagged my Pepsi, SKX033 inbound.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Nice one, Olly! I did not know any Seikos with that case were still available. The SKX031 (black dial/bezel) has been discontinued for some time if I'm not wrong.

A very moddable base watch, IMO.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Bulova 96b130 precisionist longwood














Seiko SNZH55j1


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Gisae said:


> Bulova 96b130 precisionist claremont


I think that's a Longwood, but either way the white dial looks beautiful. I've got the blue dialed version.


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

fell out of love with my Black Monster, gifted it to a friend, and have a SKX173 on the way along with a Watchadoo bracelet and black kevlar strap w/ white stitching....


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice one, Olly! I did not know any Seikos with that case were still available. The SKX031 (black dial/bezel) has been discontinued for some time if I'm not wrong.
> 
> A very moddable base watch, IMO.


Yes, I had an SKX031 briefly a while ago and it's a very nicely proportioned watch. This one is second hand but there do seem to be new ones on eBay

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

if all goes well, this one. my second grail:


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

sinner777 said:


> if all goes well, this one. my second grail:
> 
> View attachment 1208988


Congratulations, fantastic watch.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Got an email to say my SNK809 is ready for collection. I love Amazon Lockers.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Some more straps from Crown & Buckle, because sale.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## touringpro (May 16, 2013)

More eBay trolling this weekend.

Didn't even know Ricoh made watches until last week; now I have 2 on the way:















And because the Indian economy is dependent on me, a couple more HMTs: :-d















Seller's pics natch.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> if all goes well, this one. my second grail:
> 
> View attachment 1208988


Super sweet piece!


----------



## Petroleum Engineer (Jul 30, 2013)

Skeptical said:


> About time for a Russian automatic:
> 
> View attachment 1154748


This is a BEAUTIFUL watch. What model is this?


----------



## John C (Aug 23, 2013)

whoa said:


> Good to hear.. but you do know.. it's not polite to make a post without pictures


A fair point, well made  I've put a thread with some, and my impressions of the watch in the forum here.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Joh;-) n C;6728641 said:


> A fair point, well made  I've put a thread with some, and my impressions of the watch in the forum here.


Haha great


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

T_I said:


> Just decided to get adventurous and ordered a brand new watch online..


Bought the same one for my dad (though in white), because he had a laugh looking at my Cjiaba. It works, looks a bit plastic, but I payed $10.29 if I remember well, so no worries there haha.

I do believe it's a hand-wind, but don't shoot me if I'm wrong.


----------



## aStRoRdInArY (Aug 29, 2010)

I've got a Casio HDA600B-1BV on the way, should be here tomorrow! Ill post a review once ive spent some time with it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm excited to be the first to say I have one of these coming.

Sometime next year.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Purchased this today from a seller on a different board. Doesn't comment with a strap unfortunately, so I need to pick one up.









Picture stolen from that auction site.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Joeri35 said:


> I do believe it's a hand-wind, but don't shoot me if I'm wrong.


I hope it's not quartz, but it stated the movement as 'Half self-winding'. It should be in the mail right now.


----------



## dbg326 (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I guess when it rains, it pours... In addition to the Momentum M1 (expected arrival tomorrow!), I purchased a used Tag WA1218, which should be here by the end of the week.

(Seller's pic)


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

timmywileman said:


> Nite hawk just ordered!!


It's here! Wrist shots coming to a thread near you soon!!


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I should have bought it a few days ago when it was on sale, but today, after a trip to the dentist, it seems even less expensive 

Not sure yet what I'll put it on.

HMT Yellow Pilot


----------



## yodennis2000 (May 16, 2013)

I have a KGB Vostok and another Komandirskie coming in the next few days...


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

This will be in the mail inbound to me soon b-)


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

Ordered my grail today with overnight shipping. The Tudor Heritage Black Bay on SS bracelet!!!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Cloak said:


> Ordered my grail today with overnight shipping. The Tudor Heritage Black Bay on SS bracelet!!!


Congratulations! :-!


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Cloak said:


> Ordered my grail today with overnight shipping. The Tudor Heritage Black Bay on SS bracelet!!!


congrats on your "ultimate" watch - it's a beauty - but how are you going to break it to your other watches? And expain to them why they don't ever get worn anymore? :-d

=Patti


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

What other watches? I'm rocking a tan-line on my wrist today!

I sold them all to fund this one, but I'm sure they understand, and know it was time to move on 



Zilladon said:


> congrats on your "ultimate" watch - it's a beauty - but how are you going to break it to your other watches? And expain to them why they don't ever get worn anymore? :-d
> 
> =Patti


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

Had an exciting month with three new arrivals (and the LE HMT Wht Pilot and the f71 Bernhardt still pending)...








I've been looking forward to the Orange Monster for some time. I couldn't be happier with it. I picked up an f71 nato to go with it but I've been having so much fun with the bracelet that I haven't even tried the strap out yet.








My 'Zissou' in a Ministry case (I'm glad I chose this case for it!). I'm even happy with the bracelet. Yeah, it was hell trying to re-size it, but it's really comfortable and I like the blingy-ness of it (I don't have very hairy arms so I think I'm lucky). I also have two natos on order, a 'Bond' and a leather.








And finally, Woot was having a sale on Timex Weekenders. I dragged my feet on the purchase and missed out on the one I wanted. However, my wife wanted a purple watch so I got her this one. I really like it and will probably borrow it;-)


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Eddie Mac said:


> Had an exciting month with three new arrivals (and the LE HMT Wht Pilot and the f71 Bernhardt still pending)...
> 
> View attachment 1211116
> 
> ...


Nice trio you've got going on there! I have the Monster and the Weekender and really like both.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

2 NATOs - a blue/red stripe for my new SKX033 and a black/grey stripe for my new SNK809!


----------



## John C (Aug 23, 2013)

Eddie Mac said:


> View attachment 1211122
> 
> And finally, Woot was having a sale on Timex Weekenders. I dragged my feet on the purchase and missed out on the one I wanted. However, my wife wanted a purple watch so I got her this one. I really like it and will probably borrow it;-)


Mrs C has that very model - it looks pretty snappy on a black NATO...


----------



## kidom (Mar 19, 2013)

last addition DPW with Arma Carabinieri emblema

and now i have a couple, i have bought the pvd in 1990..and used for many years


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cloak said:


> What other watches? I'm rocking a tan-line on my wrist today!
> 
> I sold them all to fund this one, but I'm sure they understand, and know it was time to move on


Wow, that's commitment. I admire your strength of conviction.

*Stands back and salutes*

With much awesomeness via tapatalk


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

At ease, soldier!

Argh, this is the worst part of waiting! FedEx tracking says its on a truck for delivery, and I have to leave for work in an hour! I am hoping to get it before work! I cannot go another day with a naked wrist :/



docvail said:


> Wow, that's commitment. I admire your strength of conviction.
> 
> *Stands back and salutes*
> 
> With much awesomeness via tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Cloak said:


> At ease, soldier!
> 
> Argh, this is the worst part of waiting! FedEx tracking says its on a truck for delivery, and I have to leave for work in an hour! I am hoping to get it before work! I cannot go another day with a naked wrist :/


We're all rooting for you, bud.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cloak said:


> At ease, soldier!
> 
> Argh, this is the worst part of waiting! FedEx tracking says its on a truck for delivery, and I have to leave for work in an hour! I am hoping to get it before work! I cannot go another day with a naked wrist :/


Only one solution - quit your job.


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

The watch has arrived!!! I ran home to see if I could resize it really quick and wear it, but I didn't want to rush and scratch it, so I will have to wait till after work :/


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Cloak said:


> The watch has arrived!!! I ran home to see if I could resize it really quick and wear it, but I didn't want to rush and scratch it, so I will have to wait till after work :/


Congrats! That's a real beauty. You should do an unboxing series on this one. I'd love to see how it's packaged as well. Enjoy and wear it in good health!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cloak said:


> The watch has arrived!!! I ran home to see if I could resize it really quick and wear it, but I didn't want to rush and scratch it, so I will have to wait till after work :/


AAAAAAhhhhhhh! MY EYES!!!! SO. MUCH. AWESOMENESS. It's too much to look at all at once...

Seriously, we ought to have some sort of tradition where everyone here goes out and does a shot when someone picks up their grail. It should be like taking a friend out for his bachelor party (albeit on a smaller scale, obviously).

So now that you've got your grail and sold off the rest of your collection, does that mean you'll be moving onto the Rolex forum, or otherwise leaving us (sniff)?


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Congrats! That's a real beauty. You should do an unboxing series on this one. I'd love to see how it's packaged as well. Enjoy and wear it in good health!


I will definitely do an unboxing once I get home! I think I need a new screwdriver to adjust the bracelet. I don't want to strip the screws or scratch the steel with my pocket knife!



docvail said:


> AAAAAAhhhhhhh! MY EYES!!!! SO. MUCH. AWESOMENESS. It's too much to look at all at once...
> 
> Seriously, we ought to have some sort of tradition where everyone here goes out and does a shot when someone picks up their grail. It should be like taking a friend out for his bachelor party (albeit on a smaller scale, obviously).
> 
> So now that you've got your grail and sold off the rest of your collection, does that mean you'll be moving onto the Rolex forum, or otherwise leaving us (sniff)?


I'll definitely be drinking to that!

No, I will still be around the affordable forums still! Price has nothing to do with quality and beauty in my eyes. There are plenty of watches under $1000 that I drool over!


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Cloak said:


> The watch has arrived!!! I ran home to see if I could resize it really quick and wear it, but I didn't want to rush and scratch it, so I will have to wait till after work :/


Amazing watch, congratulations!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Cloak said:


> I will definitely do an unboxing once I get home! I think I need a new screwdriver to adjust the bracelet. I don't want to strip the screws or scratch the steel with my pocket knife!
> 
> I'll definitely be drinking to that!
> 
> No, I will still be around the affordable forums still! Price has nothing to do with quality and beauty in my eyes. There are plenty of watches under $1000 that I drool over!


Yeah, huge congrats dude! Definitely don't use your pocketknife on this beauty either, get yourself a quality watch screwdriver or at least a nice tiny screwdriver.

Agreed that you should still hang out in this forum, after all, even though I certainly don't consider the Tudor HBB to be affordable for me, I still think that since it's one of the least expensive (and nicest-looking) Rolex's, it still belongs in this forum in a way!

The HBB is also my dream watch. I wont say grail just because I already have my grail, the dream watch is the one I can't afford at this time, hah!


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Cloak said:


> The watch has arrived!!! I ran home to see if I could resize it really quick and wear it, but I didn't want to rush and scratch it, so I will have to wait till after work :/


Congrats! I'm a bit jealous, as I too have come seriously close to pulling the trigger on this fantastic piece.


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

riseboi said:


> Congrats! I'm a bit jealous, as I too have come seriously close to pulling the trigger on this fantastic piece.


Do it, and don't look back!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Cloak said:


> Do it, and don't look back!


Hehe, if I was in this position then I'd have to look back to watch out for my wife!

I already said it but I've taken a better look now and it's even nicer than my initial impression and I can't wait for the thread with the unboxing.

I'll do the same when my grail arrives in another month or two.


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Hehe, if I was in this position then I'd have to look back to watch out for my wife!
> 
> I already said it but I've taken a better look now and it's even nicer than my initial impression and I can't wait for the thread with the unboxing.
> 
> I'll do the same when my grail arrives in another month or two.


No need to wait any longer! The unboxing is up!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/tudor-heritage-black-bay-ss-unboxing-911798.html


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Cloak said:


> The watch has arrived!!! I ran home to see if I could resize it really quick and wear it, but I didn't want to rush and scratch it, so I will have to wait till after work :/


"The image you are requesting does not exist or is no longer available"


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> "The image you are requesting does not exist or is no longer available"


I deleted that quick pic from my album.

Check out the images in the unboxing

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/tudor-heritage-black-bay-ss-unboxing-911798.html


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

this. Sqaule Citta cased Alsi diver, FHF905 inside. Will need rehaul, though...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

This










and....










and.....










and












Pictures taken from the Internet.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Leave some Seikos for the rest of us to buy. :-d 
Nice spree..


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Last one!
I swear!!!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

CCCP said:


> Last one!
> I swear!!!
> 
> View attachment 1212546


If you need to make some room for more purchases there are some watches in your collection I'd gladly take off your hands


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Some really cheap homages just for fun and wear as beaters:

PO (I also own the Alpha orange PO, so I'm curious how this compares)










Bagelsport Milgauss. Read a lot of good stuff about this particular one, so why not...










And a Yacht homage because I didn't have one yet and this one was cheap...


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes, It's arrives, my Cjiaba Co3be3aue. (or at least that's the name I can type with or western alphabet)


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

That is a beautiful watch!



T_I said:


> Yes, It's arrives, my Cjiaba Co3be3aue. (or at least that's the name I can type with or western alphabet)


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Bradjhomes said:


> If you need to make some room for more purchases there are some watches in your collection I'd gladly take off your hands


Thank you, but they are 99% keepers... I only plan to flip a few ultra-cheap HMT impulse buys.


----------



## dbg326 (Sep 23, 2012)

I really need to stop this... Another used 1st gen TAG Formula 1 on the way.. this time, a WA1214 on a bracelet. All mine for $150. That being said, I do have the intention of gifting one of them to my best friend for Christmas. We're both avid gearheads, so the F1 connection makes sense. Here's one of the seller's pics of this one.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> That is a beautiful watch!


Thanks, especially for that price.
I was amazed when it arrived. The picture at dx didn't do it justice.

BTW 'Half self-winding' seems to mean hand winding.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Not in the mail any more... I just got some goodies from Panatime.









First is the one I'm most pleased with. It was described as "gold", but I thought it might look good on the Gerlach RWD-6, which I've been looking for something a bit unusual to pair with, so I took a chance. I would describe it more as tan, with black crackle pattern. Not shiny at all, as I feared. I think it's going to work well - the only catch is I goofed and bought a 22mm, but I can notch it. I think the RWD-6 can carry a wider strap.

Second is a navy Mustang 20mm, which was inexpensive and I have several watches it should work well with. It's a bit more blue than it looks in the pic.

Last is a 24mm dive bracelet with polyurethane links, which I'm going to try on my new Bombfrog, even though I'm very happy with the sailcloth I got from Bradystraps. Feels nice and light, and it matches the finish on the Bomfrog reasonably well, although a black clasp would have been nice.

Now, to put them to work!


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

T_I said:


> BTW 'Half self-winding' seems to mean hand winding.


This is the movement.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

T_I said:


> This is the movement.


Where? I dont see it...


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

I fell off the Watch Wagon today after nearly 3 years. I purchased a 1963 38mm Chinese Airforce Chrono with the red displayback.









Not my image - watch incoming.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

This vintage Rado... Seller's pic


----------



## maxspurs (Nov 25, 2011)

NOS Seiko SNX427 Military


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Purchased this from the sellers forum. Needed some German engineering I suppose. :-] Anybody have any experience with AV? I'm surmising it's Ickler's lower end division.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Just my usual junk mail and notices.I did however get my Alpha milsub fitted with an OMEGA seamaster style bracelet. The combo is sweet.I will try to get a picture up later do not hold your breath it could be a while and I don't want anyone passing out.(concerned):-(


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

How inconsiderate of you! You know they'll hold their breath turn blue and pass out. Here is a picture of another "ROLMEGA" the hands are different but they will get the idea and start breathing again.---


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one. It isn't a Seiko 5 and I could only find 1 other Seiko watch on the internet with the same case. I do know it has a 4205 movement but the model number is yet unknown to me.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

merl said:


> This one. It isn't a Seiko 5 and I could only find 1 other Seiko watch on the internet with the same case. I do know it has a 4205 movement but the model number is yet unknown to me.


Wow, I really like that.


----------



## brybell (Aug 22, 2013)

i finally got it today!!!

initial wrist shot...ill get some better ones later!

im so excited. i got it nearly new for only $380 shipped.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Congratulations. I love blue hands on a white/off-white dial.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just ordered another HMT:













ADSL 04, it has the 6500 in-house automatic movement, it will also go well with the White Pilot!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> Just ordered another HMT:
> View attachment 1215569
> View attachment 1215570
> 
> ADSL 04, it has the 6500 in-house automatic movement, it will also go well with the White Pilot!


That's really nice. What size is this one?


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> That's really nice. What size is this one?


38mm without crown, 40 with.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> Just ordered another HMT:
> View attachment 1215569
> View attachment 1215570
> 
> ADSL 04, it has the 6500 in-house automatic movement, it will also go well with the White Pilot!


That's a great looking watch!


----------



## Bagua (May 11, 2013)

Hi all - This is my first post, though I have lurked quite a bit. I just got my Seiko 007, with the rubber strap. Its a beut. Im really excited. No one I know could give darn, but I know the folks here can appreciate where I am coming from. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Bagua (May 11, 2013)

I came really close to getting this. It sure looks nice. Congrats.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bagua said:


> Hi all - This is my first post, though I have lurked quite a bit. I just got my Seiko 007, with the rubber strap. Its a beut. Im really excited. No one I know could give darn, but I know the folks here can appreciate where I am coming from. Thanks for letting me share!


Welcome and remember the first rule of posting about a new watch. Picture or it didn't happen! Show us the watch.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

merl said:


> This one. It isn't a Seiko 5 and I could only find 1 other Seiko watch on the internet with the same case. I do know it has a 4205 movement but the model number is yet unknown to me.


it is Seiko SUG161K1. I ve seen one at fair price on e-bay. 34 mm case though. very nice watch if you can wear it an kind of rare.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

? well not quite, I just had my morning dump, to be honest.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> it is Seiko SUG161K1. I ve seen one at fair price on e-bay. 34 mm case though. very nice watch if you can wear it an kind of rare.


Thanks for the info!
Do think it will be too small for me (though I knew the size before I bought it), oh well


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Casio Men's EFM100D-1A4V Edifice Stainless Steel Bracelet and Red Accent Bezel Analog Watch: Watches: Amazon.com For under $100 I needed a splash of orange in my collection.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

This should be arriving on Wednesday. It needs a little TLC, but I'm looking forward to this arriving more than anything else I've bought recently.


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Ball Trainmaster Dual Time. Big date and GMT complication - kewl


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

I just got killed on a strap from C&B. $25.50 item cost me $3.90 in shipping, and now I got hit by Canada Post with a $13.42 charge ($3.47 tax and $9.95 handling).
That's $42.82 for a $25.50 item (not even bothering with exchange rates). The last time I ordered from C&B it came through regular mail with no charges.

US retailers: if you're wondering why you don't get more Canadian orders...


----------



## brybell (Aug 22, 2013)

maratac 2012 pilot 46mm

got it on ebay, this is sellers pic. hard decision cuz it has a ding between 11 and 12 but i got it for a pretty good price


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow that really sucks man  I feel ya on the extra charges. Just be happy it wasn't a more expensive item, would have been much worse.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Casio Waveceptor WVA470DJ-1ACF
Inventory Adjusters had it for $57 and I thought "oh nice". Then next time I looked it was up to $69! Still a good price so I put in my order. I saw a Citizen, my current grail, disappear from their pages this morning. Live and learn.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> I just got killed on a strap from C&B. $25.50 item cost me $3.90 in shipping, and now I got hit by Canada Post with a $13.42 charge ($3.47 tax and $9.95 handling).
> That's $42.82 for a $25.50 item (not even bothering with exchange rates). The last time I ordered from C&B it came through regular mail with no charges.
> 
> US retailers: if you're wondering why you don't get more Canadian orders...


Wow, that sucks. I thought Canada Post was regular mail for you guys?


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Just collected these from our local post office









Tissot precious flower for my wife

getat MM 44mm luminor

24mm stainless steel bracelet for the MM luminor


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> I just got killed on a strap from C&B. $25.50 item cost me $3.90 in shipping, and now I got hit by Canada Post with a $13.42 charge ($3.47 tax and $9.95 handling).
> That's $42.82 for a $25.50 item (not even bothering with exchange rates). The last time I ordered from C&B it came through regular mail with no charges.
> 
> US retailers: if you're wondering why you don't get more Canadian orders...


That is crazy...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> I just got killed on a strap from C&B. $25.50 item cost me $3.90 in shipping, and now I got hit by Canada Post with a $13.42 charge ($3.47 tax and $9.95 handling).
> That's $42.82 for a $25.50 item (not even bothering with exchange rates). The last time I ordered from C&B it came through regular mail with no charges.
> 
> US retailers: if you're wondering why you don't get more Canadian orders....


Even if you only get taxed $0.50 they will still stick you with that $10 "handling" fee, it is infuriating! The rule is supposed to be anything under $60 is non-taxable, but every-time I get nailed the item was under $60 and was coming from the US. I have never had a package been charged from any other country (knock on wood), even if the listed value on the declaration form is well over $60! I think they just pick random packages....


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> Even if you only get taxed $0.50 they will still stick you with that $10 "handling" fee, it is infuriating! The rule is supposed to be anything under $60 is non-taxable, but every-time I get nailed the item was under $60 and was coming from the US. I have never had a package been charged from any other country (knock on wood), even if the listed value on the declaration form is well over $60! I think they just pick random packages....


The worst part is I'm going to be in the US for most of the next two weeks, and could easily have had it shipped there. But I ordered during their Labor Day sale, and like I said, last time it sailed through with no charges.
I could have ordered today at full price, had it shipped to the Boston office, and still come out ahead I think.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes it's busy......yes it's way way busy....but it's the watch that originally brought me here almost 2 years ago. After selling some I figured I deserved a treat after dealing with all the "buyers" (see how I put that In quotes because some people are just rude). I will find a nice leather strap for it and hopefully I like it when it arrives. Feels like I have come full circle in my collection....


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, I thought that I had a SKX007 in the mail from Jomashop. I got shipping info on the 30th w/a USPS tracking number that didn't work (shocking, I know). I let it go until the end of last week, but it since it still hadn't arrived on Friday, I emailed to find out what was up.

Closed b/c of Rosh Hashanah. That's fine. 

I called this afternoon to find that the tracking number is actually FedEx (forgot that USPS and FedEx partnered on some kinds of shipments), and my shipment is completely MIA. They're doing an inquiry, and it sounds like that could take a day or two or a week or two. And then they'll either ship me a new one or refund me. 

It's technically not Jomashop's fault, right? I've ordered from them before w/no problems, but I'm debating whether or not to take my business elsewhere. Thoughts?

I'm irritated.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Finally reached my grail.


----------



## Petroleum Engineer (Jul 30, 2013)

I have this one on its way from Canada. Was looking for something that could take a beating and read many positive reviews. Hopefully it fits my massive 8 inch wrist...

Sellers photo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

James_ said:


> Finally reached my grail.


Congratulations! That's a beauty!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

smacky said:


> Well, I thought that I had a SKX007 in the mail from Jomashop. I got shipping info on the 30th w/a USPS tracking number that didn't work (shocking, I know). I let it go until the end of last week, but it since it still hadn't arrived on Friday, I emailed to find out what was up.
> 
> Closed b/c of Rosh Hashanah. That's fine.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't hold it against Jomashop......this time. If it becomes a habit, then yes, I would find another vendor. But I would expect the odd mishap when dealing with shipping from Asia, and as long as they do ignition by you (refund or new watch), then they've done what they can.


----------



## yodennis2000 (May 16, 2013)

Just got this in from the 'bay. Love it on the Bond NATO.

Dennis


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

This









And this


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, after no new watches for almost five months, I fell off the wagon today and went on a bender.

UPS delivered a Glycine Combat Sub, green bezel on rubber strap...



Then I lost my mind and visited WUS forum sponsor AZ Fine Time, which, unfortunately for my wallet, isn't too far from my home. I've liked the simple dials of the Tutima FX Pilot series for awhile. With Tutima revamping their entire product line, I figured time was running out to snag a new one of the outgoing models. I grabbed this silver dial model with blue hands - really a beauty in person too.



I've wanted a Fortis Spacematic on Nato for ages and said what the heck. Really cool case on this one, with buttery crown action. I like the futuristic font used on the numerals & orange second hand. I need an olive Nato for sure.



I'll get some better shots later with natural lighting for WRUW threads...


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

This guy is set to arrive on Friday. Excited to try my first Steinhart.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LH2 said:


> I've wanted a Fortis Spacematic on Nato for ages and said what the heck. Really cool case on this one, with buttery crown action. I like the futuristic font used on the numerals & orange second hand. I need an olive Nato for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get some better shots later with natural lighting for WRUW threads...


Wow that is beautiful. Can I be the first to call dibs?

With much awesomeness via tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow LH2, I particularly like the Tutima (didn't know they did them in white) and the Spacematic. Way to fall off the wagon! Enjoy your new watches, K


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Another day, another HMT!







Prateek posted this one and I had to have it!

I also got another watch box







Hoping this one is a bit better than the last one I bought, which couldn't use the cushions and have the box close!


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

An Alexander Shorokhoff "Peter Tchaikovsky" alarm should be on its way here tomorrow


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Arriving on Thursday is this latest eBay win. A vintage Rado Diastar. From what I can tell it looks completely authentic and, based on the case back, I believe it's late 50's to late 60's. I'll get a closer look when it arrives of course. The only thing I can't figure out from the pictures is that bracelet. It doesn't strike me as an authentic Rado.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Malakim said:


> An Alexander Shorokhoff "Peter Tchaikovsky" alarm should be on its way here tomorrow


Wow! I have never seen the 2612 decorated like that, it is beautiful!


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

GuessWho said:


> Wow! I have never seen the 2612 decorated like that, it is beautiful!


Me neither - most Russian / Soviet calibers looks pretty rough in standard trim. From what I understand AS's watchmakers hand engrave the decorations on these movements. They also modify the alarm to hit a gong on the side of the case, rather than the standard pin on the case back.

I'm really looking forward to seeing it IRL, and there will be pictures posted.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Arriving on Thursday is this latest eBay win. A vintage Rado Diastar. From what I can tell it looks completely authentic and, based on the case back, I believe it's late 50's to late 60's. I'll get a closer look when it arrives of course. The only thing I can't figure out from the pictures is that bracelet. It doesn't strike me as an authentic Rado.
> 
> View attachment 1217737
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like an original bracelet, but because the lugs are hidden underneath the bezel you can get away with pretty much any aftermarket bracelet or strap.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Malakim said:


> An Alexander Shorokhoff "Peter Tchaikovsky" alarm should be on its way here tomorrow


I concur. A real beauty. At first I thought it was a decorated 3133 movement but then I realized it's not a chrono. Show us some more photos of it when it arrives.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Doesn't look like an original bracelet, but because the lugs are hidden underneath the bezel you can get away with pretty much any aftermarket bracelet or strap.


Yeah, I'm definitely planning on replacing it when it arrives. I'll probably order a shark mesh or more modern metal bracelet for it. Even if it was an original bracelet, it's so ugly I'd be replacing it.

EDIT: Well this is disappointing. Someone on the vintage forum just mentioned that this is actually a ladies model. If that's the case then I'll be getting a refund. The seller listed it as a men's watch.

EDIT EDIT: So I've opened a case with eBay now and intend to return this watch. It's disappointing since this is definitely a good watch that's coming but it's not the watch that was advertised. I could keep it and re-sell it on eBay but I don't see it selling for more than I paid so making a profit is extremely unlikely.


----------



## Bagua (May 11, 2013)

Since the rule seems to be "photos, or it didnt happen" here is my new Seiko 007


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

Just ordered this vintage 34mm Citizen 7 for $42.


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Jaded Albion said:


> Just ordered this vintage 34mm Citizen 7 for $42.


Nice one!

=Patti


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

smacky said:


> Well, I thought that I had a SKX007 in the mail from Jomashop. I got shipping info on the 30th w/a USPS tracking number that didn't work (shocking, I know). I let it go until the end of last week, but it since it still hadn't arrived on Friday, I emailed to find out what was up.
> 
> Closed b/c of Rosh Hashanah. That's fine.
> 
> ...


I'd chalk it up to the incompetence of the USPS; I had a similar thing happen with an order from Jomashop - FedEx did their part just fine, but it took the USPS 6 or 7 days to get it to me - and that was coming from a fairly local sorting center. (sometimes I really hate the USPS!) -

=Patti


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Was going to add Seiko SRP455 to my collection but fellow members suggested Hamilton Khaki & finally I got it this morning. Thanks all


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

This Janata from Fateh on ebay







I'm not a great fan of handwinders, but this one looks so good that I am making an exception! :-D


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> This Janata from Fateh on ebay
> View attachment 1218580
> 
> I'm not a great fan of handwinders, but this one looks so good that I am making an exception! :-D


I love the way that Janata looks, and is my favorite from all the versions out there. I hope you enjoy wearing it!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> I love the way that Janata looks, and is my favorite from all the versions out there. I hope you enjoy wearing it!


I hope I will too, once it gets here. Forgot to mention that it is Seller's picture. Thanks for the loan, Fateh!


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Cloak said:


> Do it, and don't look back!


Talked to the AD today and I'm gonna submit the order tomorrow. So excited! Told myself I'm just gonna sell some of my affordable collection, but don't think I really want to sell any. Doh!! Oh well, the Black Bay will be mine soon!!


----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

I traded a couple of emails with Chris @ Lum-Tec today wondering about my 300M-4XL pre-order only to find out that these are starting to release tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be able to stop by after work and pick mine up. He even sent me a pic b-)









Needless to say, I'm quite excited. They are local to me (my work is on the same street!), which helps with my excitement. It will also be my first watch with a 9015, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares to my ETAs pieces.

Oh, and with any luck, I'll get an email from Obris Morgan telling me that my Explorer shipped ;-)


----------



## touringpro (May 16, 2013)

More from the Rodina via ebay.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DesertZero said:


> I traded a couple of emails with Chris @ Lum-Tec today wondering about my 300M-4XL pre-order only to find out that these are starting to release tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be able to stop by after work and pick mine up. He even sent me a pic b-)
> 
> View attachment 1219066
> 
> ...


Yo! That's SWEET!

Wonder if they make a version with orange instead of blue.

Two 9015's in one week? Some peeps would say you're braggin'...


----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

I've had the Lum-Tec on pre-order since June. I'm just lucky that fortune has smiled upon me and is bringing me those two within a couple of weeks of each other!

The other new color for the 300M is PVD/Orange. Pic from their site:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DesertZero said:


> I've had the Lum-Tec on pre-order since June. I'm just lucky that fortune has smiled upon me and is bringing me those two within a couple of weeks of each other!
> 
> The other new color for the 300M is PVD/Orange. Pic from their site:
> 
> View attachment 1219135


Aww, see now, that just ain't right, throwing that all up in my grill. Luckily it's PVD and I don't roll that way. But if it were stainless? Sheeeeeeet.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Shanghai Peace watch on the way (Sellers pics).

I recently got a Bagelsport sub homage. Bought it most for fun.









Someday this will show up in the mail. It's so sweet... so sweet...


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

That SS Lum-Tec is gorgeous.


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

Second watch this year, well technically the first (you can't really call that crappy jaragar a watch )

G-Shock DW-5600BB








Oh and my 500th post ... wh00p wh00p!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

dwaze said:


> Second watch this year, well technically the first (you can't really call that crappy jaragar a watch )
> 
> G-Shock DW-5600BB
> View attachment 1219739
> ...


what a stealth watch!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

finally, my watchsmith will finish the watches I send him few months ago and just kept sending him while i purchased some new. So I will get: Squalle Citta Alsi Suisse vintage diver, Seiko 7025-8100, Omega cal. 861, relumed Tiger concept, Citizen Quartz diver (if he could repair it, watch has broken crown and dead movement) and two of my friends watches. It will be like Christmas for me. and i think i have too many watches, to be honest (facepalm)


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

This one (minus the strap):


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

again? 420 case? from Squalo or the one back from service or something completely different?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I need my Vostok fix. Not from Squalo. This one is from Russia with love.  Pers' custom bezel and his watch too. 
Still waiting for 090 to come back from service but will flip it asap. Don't like how it sits on my wrist. I never tried 420 case so...


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

USPS delivered my unicorn, so I guess it's not my unicorn anymore. Pics forthcoming.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Several things. Here's what I have on order and/or en route. It looks like a lot more to me now that I lay it all out. I seem to have a minor addiction.

Just won this one for $8.11 shipped from the Ukraine. A decent(?) vintage hand-wind for that cheap was worth a few dollars. It's probably a franken but it was cheap.








Fairly recent Rado DiaStar arriving tomorrow.








Black Lew & Huey Riccardo #74. My first chrono.








The grail! Magrette Kaitiaki. This one has a down payment since they won't start the hand engraving without it. It's also going to be engraved with my name on the back so this one is a keeper no matter what (and for just north of $1500 I'd hope so).














Vostok Amphibian in a ministry case from Meranom is en route.








And a Pers bezel to put on the Amphibian when it arrives so it will look like this.








A Field & Crew Diver on a whim from Kickstarter. Seems like a decent diver for the $200 it cost on KS.








CST-01. Another KS project that will be the thinnest watch in the world. It's possibly something I'll just flip when I get it though.








It'll be a while before this one shows up but I'm looking forward to the HMT White Pilot.


----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

docvail said:


> Aww, see now, that just ain't right, throwing that all up in my grill. Luckily it's PVD and I don't roll that way. But if it were stainless? Sheeeeeeet.


I agree that it would look better without the PVD.

Anyway, I stopped in to pick up my watch today. Met a couple of the fine folks at Lum-Tec and got to chat for a few minutes about watches. That's just not something I ever get to do IRL :-d

Blah blah blah pics


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Soon this will be inbound to me

Steinhart Ocean 1-Green Bezel. I think she's rrreeeaaalllyyy ppprrreeetttyyy :-! 

(pic borrowed from the web):










I traded my Precista PRS-50 to get this, just wasn't bonding with the Precista. My quickest flip/trade so far. :-d b-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DesertZero said:


> I agree that it would look better without the PVD.
> 
> Anyway, I stopped in to pick up my watch today. Met a couple of the fine folks at Lum-Tec and got to chat for a few minutes about watches. That's just not something I ever get to do IRL :-d
> 
> ...


Straight up pimpin'. Like Neon Deon.

And makin' it look easy...

With much awesomeness via tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Had to give in:


Hardest part is to find a nice leather strap that appeals to me ......at a affordable price.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

SSingh1975 said:


> Had to give in:
> 
> 
> Hardest part is to find a nice leather strap that appeals to me ......at a affordable price.


As I often recommend, check Crown & Buckle for leather straps. Use coupon code "watchuseek" for 15% off.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Several things. Here's what I have on order and/or en route. It looks like a lot more to me now that I lay it all out. I seem to have a minor addiction.


Yep, you've got an addiction alright (and it doesn't look minor, I'm afraid).

Looking forward to your thoughts on the Rado when you get it.


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

SSingh1975 said:


> Had to give in:
> 
> 
> Hardest part is to find a nice leather strap that appeals to me ......at a affordable price.


Hirsch Liberty, honey brown. You can thank me later.


----------



## Tiago Carvalho (May 17, 2012)

Casio for the Wife:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Yep, you've got an addiction alright (and it doesn't look minor, I'm afraid).
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts on the Rado when you get it.


The DiaStar arrived today and it looks great. There's a few light scratches on the clasp but I knew that from the pictures beforehand. It's a very shiny watch. I mean don't look at it directly in the sunlight if you want to retain your sight. It's very slightly smaller than I typically wear but I like the style and it'll make an excellent dress/work/semi-casual wearer. It sits well on the wrist and is a very comfortable watch. I always love the sound of a good Swiss movement ticking away as well. For some reason I was having trouble re-sizing it so I tried it on a leather nato and a mesh strap but neither looked right so I just grit my teeth and got the bracelet re-sized.

Here it is on the wrist.








And a side-by-side comparison with the 44mm Vostok Antonov Mriya I wore today.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not a big watch, but it's got some weight which helps it to wear comfortably. And yes, very shiny. And it will be merciless in showing any fingerprints and smudges.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks guys! I ordered a 22mm dark brown Hirsh pilot from ebay today and will pair it upon delivery. Got the watch today and oh my....first thing that came to mind...why the hell I didn't own this years ago!!





Perfect size for manly 6.75" wrist!


----------



## Derukun (Aug 15, 2013)

Well technically speaking its not even IN the mail yet, still waiting for the order to process but currently waiting on 3 NATO straps, from Nato Strap Co.

Can't wait til those arrive, stock jubilee on my 007 is nice and comfy but after a while it just gets boring to look at, will be a nice change to switch to NATOs.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I am a shameful shameful man. I need to be kicked out of the no more watches for awhile club immediately.


----------



## Derukun (Aug 15, 2013)

Just ordered a leather strap on ebay... was cheap for $20, hope it's decent. Haha


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

again. I could not resist.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Let me quote you on this one: 'again?' 
I know you never got over selling yours, congrats!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

thank you. This one will not go.


----------



## touringpro (May 16, 2013)

My Raketa Perpetual Calendar showed up yesterday from ebay. I don't think I got too hosed @ $40.


----------



## liminal (Sep 1, 2013)

After years of not owning a watch I finally became tired of telling the time with my phone. Thanks to this forum I discovered Christopher Ward and bought the C3 Chrono.










I also saw this Seiko in another thread and bought it as a weekday watch.






​


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

This eBay purchase of a franken Vostok Komandirskie arrived last week.

(eBay photo)








My intention was, from the time I ordered it, to strip off the chrome to end up with an all bronze Vostok so I first disassembled it.








I decided to go with immersing the case and bezel in muriatic acid per a suggestion on the Russian forum. This was I'd have a nice smooth finish instead of sanding it and having a rougher finish. After about 16 hours in the acid it looked like this.








Next I decided to do the egg treatment to give it a patina.








This brings me to the final result which I absolutely love.








I intend to put it in a dark brown leather NATO unless I end up getting a leather strap I like. The only problem is the movement is essentially DOA since I can't really get it to wind and it won't run for more than a few seconds when I do. It only a little under $15 shipped so it's not a big deal. I could have bought a different watch and replaced everything but I like the dial so I wanted to have a movement that works with it so I've ordered a replacement 2409 movement from Meranom.

This will be a fun bronze watch to wear once it's running.


----------



## AIrey1507 (Sep 6, 2012)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT is finally in stock! I've been waiting on this one for a looong time.








Does anyone know how quick Steinhart is at order processing and shipping?


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Another Luch, straight from the Factory in Minsk!







This is a new model that has the 1801.1 movement, it has a lot of good reviews from the locals and has a cool retro design. Ms. Volokitina from buy-and-use.by helped me with the order, which is great because my Russian is terrible!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

AIrey1507 said:


> Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT is finally in stock! I've been waiting on this one for a looong time.
> View attachment 1223337
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how quick Steinhart is at order processing and shipping?


nice! you'll love the versatility - i wear mine on natos and leather as well as the stainless steel - wear it in good health!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Just won an auction for this Raketa. The dial really grabbed me, fingers crossed it runs ok!


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Still waiting on the kickstarter watch 







(got this strap and a mesh as well as the SS bracelet)

and the HMT White pilot GO,

After Rod's post about Mr. S bought one of these for giggles










Figured why not at 14 dollars shipped.

Lately I have been pining for a Seiko 55 fathoms, but have not been able to find the exact set-up I liked when, Viola, this puppy popped up on good ole f29.










Should be in the mail tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## houser52 (Aug 24, 2013)

Even though I have 7.25" wrists it seems like all of the watches today look ginormous on me.

Ordered a Seiko SBCA001 military today and a couple 3 - ring zulus.


----------



## DreadLord (Oct 8, 2012)

not for me but my best pal!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1222398
> 
> 
> again. I could not resist.


fail. arrived with broken crown stem. I called seller, good think he is reasonable man so we agreed on full refund. damn.

edi: my bad. watch works. I forgot the nighthawks have very short crown stem, I was used to diver watches with large and long stems. watch works. I apologized to the seller.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

And









The Timex was an impulse buy 20 minutes ago, so I guess it's not in the mail yet. Actually, going by the lack of contact from Steinhart, I don't think my Nav B-Uhr 44 is either!!
I just wanted to show off ;-)b-)


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

One of these is coming to me on Friday. Excited


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I bit on the Orange Monster deal on 1Sale. I've never been crazy about Seiko, but I haven't had one with the 4R36 movement, and it seems like a good deal.


----------



## touringpro (May 16, 2013)

1saleaday roped me in also. I swore I'd never deal with 'em again due to their long shipping times; and yet here we are . . .


----------



## Matches (Mar 25, 2013)

SAME!!! Can't wait! :-!


CHawk68462 said:


> One of these is coming to me on Friday. Excited


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, after getting my first Orient last week, the Masquerade,









I turned around and ordered the Orient Star Retrograde in white. Just a gorgeous watch, and seems to be well regarded. Found a good deal so I pulled the trigger. Should be here tomorrow.

(Picture from the Orient USA website)









I guess what they say it true, you can't get just one Orient.


----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

I have these coming in the mail this month.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

dr_billiards said:


> I have these coming in the mail this month.


nice! there are still empty spaces in your picture though


----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

There are empty ones, I will have to fix that! LOL


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have been waiting a week so far for this one to arrive from Canada. (borrowed pic) Fingers crossed that I get it before the week is over!


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have got to stay out of /f29. It's for my own good.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

LH2 said:


> View attachment 1225531
> 
> 
> I have got to stay out of /f29. It's for my own good.


Wow that looks so cool!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*$10 watch for parts ;-) *


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice, is it broken you're using it for parts?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

T_I said:


> Nice, is it broken you're using it for parts?


*Just joking - for $10 you never know what you will get - maybe just some parts :-!*


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Parnis pilot 44mm manual wind.


----------



## cardoza (Apr 18, 2013)

On its way!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

cardoza said:


> On its way!


That's a really nice looking diver.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

PAUL H. said:


> *Just joking - for $10 you never know what you will get - maybe just some parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it works, it looks very nice. (and different)


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

*From Long Island Watch for $137 shipped to try out a Pilot.*









*From Meranom for $74.75 shipped, to try out the ministry case. Already have a 22mm rubber strap to put on it.*

And lastly an olive NATO to go with the Pilot.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Just bought this...







and hope to modify it to look like this...


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Bloody hell....back in the thread again (sigh).

Caught this while watching one of the Andrew's new episodes..


Thought it was a U-boat (considering he wore his Tag for over 2 seasons!) but found out it was a TW Steel (50mm). I know "TW Steel" and "Invicta" are taboo words around here but I really really dig the design so ordered the blue/white 45mm version today from Amazon. Quartz doesn't bother me but the price does..lol!

I know even the 45mm will be big for my massive inhuman 6.75' wrist but oh well....u gotta live big occasionally!!


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Rotary Aquaspeed quartz chrono


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

dwaze said:


> Second watch this year, well technically the first (you can't really call that crappy jaragar a watch )
> 
> G-Shock DW-5600BB
> View attachment 1219739
> ...


Can't wait to get home 


[SUB]Brussels, Belgium [/SUB][SUB]09/20/2013 [/SUB][SUB]2:57 P.M. [/SUB][SUB]Delivered [/SUB][SUB]09/20/2013 [/SUB][SUB]9:09 A.M. [/SUB][SUB]Out For Delivery [/SUB][SUB]09/20/2013 [/SUB][SUB]8:15 A.M. [/SUB][SUB]Arrival Scan [/SUB][SUB]Koeln, Germany [/SUB][SUB]09/20/2013 [/SUB][SUB]6:15 A.M. [/SUB][SUB]Departure Scan [/SUB][SUB]09/20/2013 [/SUB][SUB]4:42 A.M. [/SUB][SUB]Arrival Scan [/SUB][SUB]Utrecht, Netherlands [/SUB][SUB]09/20/2013 [/SUB][SUB]12:10 A.M. [/SUB][SUB]Departure Scan [/SUB][SUB]Utrecht, Netherlands [/SUB][SUB]09/19/2013 [/SUB][SUB]8:34 P.M. [/SUB][SUB]Origin Scan [/SUB][SUB]09/19/2013 [/SUB][SUB]3:18 P.M. [/SUB][SUB]Pickup Scan [/SUB][SUB]Netherlands [/SUB][SUB]09/19/2013 [/SUB][SUB]6:52 A.M. [/SUB][SUB]Order Processed: Ready for UPS [/SUB]


----------



## DreadLord (Oct 8, 2012)

after my deal for the 1st gen orange monster didn't complete due to shipping cost and I missed out a great deal for the OM on rakuten, I gave up this watch. But for some reason it just keep screaming out to me. The second gen just appeal to me more than the first gen and I can't resist anymore 

SRP315J1 on it's way to me


----------



## touringpro (May 16, 2013)

Radio Room Amphibia from Meranom and Hadley-Roma carbon fiber strap both landed in my mailbox today.



I don't think they look too bad together.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Succumbed to temptation, GW-5000-1JF








I have no more watches on my list until the forum watch is done (well, maybe the G-Shock Rangeman...);-)

Z


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll have this incoming to me soon, from Germany. Another grail for me, a watch that I have wanted for a year:

The Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage GMT b-):


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

^ beautiful. I can understand this being a grail. It's very "perfect".


----------



## liminal (Sep 1, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I'll have this incoming to me soon, from Germany. Another grail for me, a watch that I have wanted for a year:
> 
> The Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage GMT b-):


That's a good looking watch. I like that your grail isn't outrageously priced.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

theScanian said:


> ^ beautiful. I can understand this being a grail. It's very "perfect".


Yes, I know what you mean! b-)



liminal said:


> That's a good looking watch. I like that your grail isn't outrageously priced.


Yes, my grails are all realistic grails for me because I cannot and would not be able to afford the ones that I dream of. So, I change my mindset and consider the highest quality-value-packed watches that I can get that are homages of my favorite designs to be my true grails. It's really worked out for me. :-!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I'll have this incoming to me soon, from Germany. Another grail for me, a watch that I have wanted for a year:
> 
> The Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage GMT b-):


wear it in good health...i love mine!
very versatile and looks good on natos, leather, or the stock stainless.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> wear it in good health...i love mine!
> very versatile and looks good on natos, leather, or the stock stainless.


Yes, I also have the white dial version b-):










So I know that I will love the regular one as well.  Both are Exp 2 homages obviously, the black dial is a 1655 homage, and the white one is the second generation style.










I'm going to be wearing it on the bracelet for awhile, and then eventually NATOs, RAFs and leather! I've also got a Black Bay strap that will look killer on it! :-!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

^ love the white dial as well.
ok, i won't derail the thread any further...i will say that another steinhart is on my radar :-!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> ^ love the white dial as well.
> ok, i won't derail the thread any further...i will say that another steinhart is on my radar :-!


Steinhart's ARE addicting! :-d


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Just ordered this for my Magrette Bronze


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Just ordered this for my Magrette Bronze
> View attachment 1229670


Great strap Brad. It takes a little getting used in regards to the deployment but it ranks up there with an Isofrane for comfort.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Great strap Brad. It takes a little getting used in regards to the deployment but it ranks up there with an Isofrane for comfort.


Thanks. I didn't get on with the custom leather nato that came with it, and I'm not a great fan of pre V buckles so my choices if 24mm straps that suit the Magrette are limited. 
I'm hoping the rubber will be perfect.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

What deployment color did u go with?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

PVD. I figured stainless steel or rose gold would stand out too much on a bronze watch


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

this old school Marvin ( sellers pic)


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

MEzz said:


> this old school Marvin ( sellers pic)
> View attachment 1229867


...you'll always get my attention with a Marvin :-!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

I promised myself this is the last watch I will buy this year(we will see how that goes)...

Soviet Luch 2209, been after one of these for a while, this one has a bit of dirt on the dial but the price was really good


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Ooops! Mailman brought me this today. I "needed" a good sub-homage.


----------



## Ettore Castellano (Sep 19, 2013)

Those two plus a tiger- concept BB probably stuck at customs


----------



## Karsten (Sep 28, 2008)

NEO WATCH MINIMALISM Black (also available in silver/chrome)

Inspired by another thread here on affordables i made a bid on this nice looking "minimalistic" watch on
eBay.de and won the auction and paid 37,10 Euro.
Normally i am more into "Flieger" and pilot watches, but i could not resist this one.
The back is engraved:

Designed in Germany
Japanese movevent
3 ATM

I would not be surprised if it is made in China 

I will make a mini review when it arrives.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Ettore Castellano said:


> Those two plus a tiger- concept BB probably stuck at customs


That looks like the same dial as this Vostok I have and it's one of my favorite dials of any Vostok I've seen. Enjoy!


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

&






to go with the Orient Flight from above that arrived on Saturday. Should complete the watch very nicely.


----------



## blondeshot24 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ordered these two today. Needed a few beaters as I don't really have any.

(not my pics)


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Quake1028 said:


> View attachment 1230485
> &
> View attachment 1230486
> to go with the Orient Flight from above that arrived on Saturday. Should complete the watch very nicely.


Look very nice. Where did you order them? My Orient is very nice, but the strap is to large and it's showing wear from the daily removal from my wrist. (I never wear the watch in bed)


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

T_I said:


> Look very nice. Where did you order them? My Orient is very nice, but the strap is to large and it's showing wear from the daily removal from my wrist. (I never wear the watch in bed)


Panatime.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Placed my order for the CW C5 Malvern. Now I have to wait until the end of the month for it to ship out.


----------



## Kneebone (Sep 6, 2013)

Soki Submariner experiment incoming. Not expecting much, haha. (Seller's pic)


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

blondeshot24 said:


> Ordered these two today. Needed a few beaters as I don't really have any.
> 
> (not my pics)


You will like the SGW-300, it's a good watch especially at its price point. I did a review and comparison to the G-Shock Riseman awhile back: https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/comparison-casio-sgw300-gw-9200-a-456447.html

I gave a black resin one to my older son, and my younger son scarfed the one in the review. That meant I had to go and get the SGW-400 just because :-d


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I suck at browsing. Started off looking at G-shocks. Ended up with this (seller's pic)


----------



## dbg326 (Sep 23, 2012)

3 on the way... after I told myself I should slow down, but deals came up. (Sellers' pics)

HMT Pilot courtesy of Fatehbajwa



Citizen Eco-Drive World Perpetual AT courtesy of JasonY



and last but not least, a Cadence GMT


----------



## GeneH (Jul 25, 2013)

blondeshot24 said:


> Ordered these two today. Needed a few beaters as I don't really have any.
> 
> (not my pics)


where you bought these? They look pretty good tbh


----------



## stevewj (Sep 12, 2013)

This bad boy








£50 on eBay - I'm good with that


----------



## Cesiumi (Feb 14, 2013)

Ordered this.


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

One of these babies.










K.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

While looking for a candidate to make a trade with one of my Hamiltons I came across this one and couldn't pass it up from another WUS member.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Kubby said:


> One of these babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, too. I'll just use your pic


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Ships out tomorrow. The waiting while it was being assembled is going to pale in comparison to the waiting while it's in the mail.








*Picture shamelessly stolen from Google


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Ships out tomorrow. The waiting while it was being assembled is going to pale in comparison to the waiting while it's in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 1232574
> 
> *Picture shamelessly stolen from Google


Beautiful.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Ships out tomorrow. The waiting while it was being assembled is going to pale in comparison to the waiting while it's in the mail.


I know the feeling, yesterday I got the conformation of the order of my Einzieger (Elfenbein dial, blue hand, matt case) I'll have to wait at least 12 days. (but the waiting for the watch has started )


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

If you can't buy a watch, and you don't need more straps, what do you buy?








Tech Swiss TSBOXAL12 Watch Storage Aluminium Case Watch Case: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> If you can't buy a watch, and you don't need more straps, what do you buy?
> 
> Tech Swiss TSBOXAL12 Watch Storage Aluminium Case Watch Case: Watches: Amazon.com


Nice. It still amazes me that the American Amazon can offer European products at 1/3 of the price at the European Amazon stores.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Of course that watch case won't ship to Canada and is not available on Amazon.ca
I need to go find a beaver to beat up to vent my frustrations of living in Canada sometimes.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

docvail said:


> ...you don't need more straps...


I do not understand this statement.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Of course that watch case won't ship to Canada and is not available on Amazon.ca
> I need to go find a beaver to beat up to vent my frustrations of living in Canada sometimes.


Perhaps it's Karma for unleashing Bieber on the world ;-)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

iceman66 said:


> Perhaps it's Karma for unleashing Bieber on the world ;-)


+1(million)


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

My first Orient is a gift for the wife. It should be delivered today. Photo credit to another wus member.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

T_I said:


> Nice. It still amazes me that the American Amazon can offer European products at 1/3 of the price at the European Amazon stores.


I wouldn't put too much stock in the company name Tech "Swiss" - I'd be mighty surprised if this product wasn't made in Asia.



quicksilver7 said:


> Of course that watch case won't ship to Canada and is not available on Amazon.ca
> I need to go find a beaver to beat up to vent my frustrations of living in Canada sometimes.


Lay off the Beaver, Ward. Before buying this on Amazon, I found a few similar ones on Rakuten. Try there, perhaps.



lactardjosh said:


> I do not understand this statement.













iceman66 said:


> Perhaps it's Karma for unleashing Bieber on the world ;-)


Uh-oh...people in glass houses, remember, Don? We gotta tread lightly here...



SteamJ said:


> +1(million)


Damn, now you've done it...


----------



## blondeshot24 (Jun 14, 2013)

zippofan said:


> You will like the SGW-300, it's a good watch especially at its price point. I did a review and comparison to the G-Shock Riseman awhile back: https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/comparison-casio-sgw300-gw-9200-a-456447.html
> 
> I gave a black resin one to my older son, and my younger son scarfed the one in the review. That meant I had to go and get the SGW-400 just because :-d


Yeah I read a few reviews and heard some really good recommendations from members here so Im looking forward to it being my "head into the mountains beater"



GeneH said:


> where you bought these? They look pretty good tbh


Titanium case, sapphire crystal, 200WR for $50

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head-up-deal-alaska-mint-watches-914214.html
Men's Wrist Watches


----------



## monsoonmalabar (Sep 26, 2013)

Just received the Rodina small seconds with Roman numerals from good-stuffs. I did quite a lot of research before buying and am very happy with what I got for the money. After I bought it, it became unavailable on that site so it seems that my purchase was well-timed! I've changed the strap and added a deployant clasp:


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

2 New boys

(both pics are burrowed)










The popular Bernhardt Anchor

And......










The legendary monster!!! My first experience with a monster let's see how good it is


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

iceman66 said:


> Perhaps it's Karma for unleashing Bieber on the world ;-)


Actually, I suspect we're still working off our karma deficit for Celine Dion and Nickelback.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Just ordered this for my Magrette Bronze
> View attachment 1229670


And here it is. I'm happy with the result


----------



## nwtechy (Sep 28, 2013)

*Seiko Solar SNE107 shipped today will be here on Tuesday, can't wait !!*


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Got the TW Steel 45mm earlier this week. Even at 45mm, bloody thing was huge on my 6.75" wrist! First 'fashion' watch I purchased in years and in all honesty, I was impressed with the brand. Very well made watch but I ended up returning it back to Amazon. Really like now how Amazon will issue the refund as soon as soon as the package gets picked up/scanned by UPS :-!.

Then saw OrientUSA restocked this particular version of the Symphony (I've been after this one for a while but didn't want to deal with ebay sellers). Ordered it with the free watch and have a gator grain leather strap incoming as well.
Keeping my credit card handy for next week when I go on my Mexican cruise vacation.....

Pic stolen from a member over at another forum:


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

samdwich said:


> 2 New boys
> 
> (both pics are burrowed)
> 
> ...


Need to correct this I really messed up my order at the store, in the hurry didn't checked it was the correct watch, dam I sad not even in the mood to take the real pic so I burrowed at google

I received this instead the monster! No monster for me  and no returning it since I've already paid customs


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Decided to give an Android a try. For the price, I couldn't argue.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

samdwich said:


> Need to correct this I really messed up my order at the store, in the hurry didn't checked it was the correct watch, dam I sad not even in the mood to take the real pic so I burrowed at google
> 
> I received this instead the monster! No monster for me  and no returning it since I've already paid customs


That's pretty damned sweet. I wouldn't sweat it


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

samdwich said:


> Need to correct this I really messed up my order at the store, in the hurry didn't checked it was the correct watch, dam I sad not even in the mood to take the real pic so I burrowed at google
> 
> I received this instead the monster! No monster for me  and no returning it since I've already paid customs


That's pretty damned sweet. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

samdwich said:


> Need to correct this I really messed up my order at the store, in the hurry didn't checked it was the correct watch, dam I sad not even in the mood to take the real pic so I burrowed at google
> 
> I received this instead the monster! No monster for me  and no returning it since I've already paid customs


That's a really nice watch. It's a limited edition too so hopefully it grows on you. If not then I'm sure you can easily get someone to take it off your hands.


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> That's a really nice watch. It's a limited edition too so hopefully it grows on you. If not then I'm sure you can easily get someone to take it off your hands.


And there will be tons of people that would happily trade it for a standard Monster I think 

Really cool watch!


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

samdwich said:


> Need to correct this I really messed up my order at the store, in the hurry didn't checked it was the correct watch, dam I sad not even in the mood to take the real pic so I burrowed at google
> 
> I received this instead the monster! No monster for me  and no returning it since I've already paid customs


You'll really end up falling in love with this one. I bought mine on a whim about 1 month ago and it's easily one of my favorites now. Drop it on a black NATO of you have a smallish wrist. You won't be disappointed. Looks great and has great proportions.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

jjolly said:


> You'll really end up falling in love with this one. I bought mine on a whim about 1 month ago and it's easily one of my favorites now. Drop it on a black NATO of you have a smallish wrist. You won't be disappointed. Looks great and has great proportions.


It is getting wrist time today and I have to admit it It a pretty good looking watch! I was thinking in getting a metal shroud and a ss bracelet maybe pvd and it will be Perfect!!!! Seems I will need to order a OM later as the quality of seiko seems supreme.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

samdwich said:


> It is getting wrist time today and I have to admit it It a pretty good looking watch! I was thinking in getting a metal shroud and a ss bracelet maybe pvd and it will be Perfect!!!! Seems I will need to order a OM later as the quality of seiko seems supreme.


I think if you are going to have a LE blue THIS is the one... Not the monster. Buy one of the newer monsters when you get a chance -- but buy an Skx007 with a wjean super oyster first if you don't have one


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

samdwich said:


> It is getting wrist time today and I have to admit it It a pretty good looking watch! I was thinking in getting a metal shroud and a ss bracelet maybe pvd and it will be Perfect!!!! Seems I will need to order a OM later as the quality of seiko seems supreme.












Wearing mine today again (couldn't resist after this post yesterday 😉 ) and I really think losing the blue matte shroud is a mistake. I think that the shiny bezel is *plenty* of bling for this watch and more metal puts it over the edge. Just my .02 -- but either way it's an awesome watch and wear it in good health!!


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Just got these today (All within 50 US$):-



Wenger Swiss Army (79016) : I won a brand new piece in an auction. It cost me 50$ including shipping from Ebay. My first proper Swiss watch.



Casio MTP-1373D-8AV : This watch cost me Rs.2995 (50 US$). I plan on wearing it to work on a daily basis. Extremely well made, heavy, sturdy and undoubtedly reliable as Casio watches usually are.



Fastrack Commando : This watch cost me Rs.1995 (34 US$). Extremely rugged, reliable and a decent watch which goes well with casuals. Fastrack is a brand belonging to Titan (India) and comes with warranty. My other Fastrack is 10 years old and is still going strong after a couple of band and battery changes.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a HMT handwind screw back on the way. Just need a little curry to go with it.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Found this Poljot Tonneau with ETA 2824 for just $120 new on the bay. I'd prefer a Russian movement, but I don't have any 2824's, and this one was stupid cheap so I thought why not. Interesting design too, nice applied indices:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

This just arrived from a WUS seller. I don't typically go for gold watches but the condition of this vintage Komandirskie was just so amazing. I think I'll be wearing this one as soon as I figure out what kind and color of band to put on it.


----------



## watchcmo (Jun 30, 2013)

Arrived in the mail today fresh from the Alaska Mint.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

drbobguy said:


> Found this Poljot Tonneau with ETA 2824 for just $120 new on the bay. I'd prefer a Russian movement, but I don't have any 2824's, and this one was stupid cheap so I thought why not. Interesting design too, nice applied indices:
> 
> View attachment 1237644
> 
> ...


Dude, how 'bout a better shot of that dial? Don't be such a tease.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Sorry Doc!

Here ya go, I didn't post it because it's not a very good shot, the indices are at an angle where they're dark, should look better in real life:









EDIT: Here's a similar one, but with a Poljot movement:


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

jjolly said:


> I think if you are going to have a LE blue THIS is the one... Not the monster. Buy one of the newer monsters when you get a chance -- but buy an Skx007 with a wjean super oyster first if you don't have one


Man I hate you I always disliked (sorry and please don't flame me) the sk007 the dial always looked just tooooo flat for me but I've been searching the threads and the skx009 really grows on me I will definitely get one monster and one sk009 in the same purchase next month the 009 got in my head really bad



jjolly said:


> Wearing mine today again (couldn't resist after this post yesterday 😉 ) and I really think losing the blue matte shroud is a mistake. I think that the shiny bezel is *plenty* of bling for this watch and more metal puts it over the edge. Just my .02 -- but either way it's an awesome watch and wear it in good health!!


You are totally right I'll leave the plastic shroud I'm starting to love this watch! Seiko and CW are now my top brands


----------



## cbray (Sep 16, 2013)

She arrived in the mail 3 days ago,







I love her.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

This is on the way







I'll give it a try on the Branco


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

That looks a corker, Brad! (groan)


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> This is on the way
> View attachment 1238081
> 
> I'll give it a try on the Branco


Is that from the Museu de Relogio?
They're a great deal. I love mine.

I bet it looks sweet on the Branco.


----------



## Somewhat (Sep 19, 2013)

Hmmm I think I went a little overboard.

I got a Yobokies Sinn homage and Vostok Amphibia coming in. I'm looking for an Invicta (or any good affordable) Sub Homage to add next. Oh, and I got a bunch of straps from C&B for them all.

Heh... and I only started 10 days ago.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

lactardjosh said:


> Is that from the Museu de Relogio?
> They're a great deal. I love mine.
> 
> I bet it looks sweet on the Branco.


No. It's a queork. Lots of great stuff on their site.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

The grail is completed and leaving New Zealand tomorrow. Expect a grail/unboxing thread in about 7-10 days. Needless to say I'm excited to receive it.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> The grail is completed and leaving New Zealand tomorrow. Expect a grail/unboxing thread in about 7-10 days. Needless to say I'm excited to receive it.


I bet you are!
Looking forward to the review and seeing many, many pictures.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Remember when I said no more watches for the year? That was a lie!

Anyways, got a Chaika Resonator on the way, one of the earliest Soviet quartz watches made in the 70s













There are 2 cracks in the glass, there is also some corrosion on the driving gear in the movement (seller claims it works, may have to buy a spare movement for that gear). Although it is original from what I can tell (not 100% about the crown TBH), and should be a cool vintage quartz!


----------



## DreadLord (Oct 8, 2012)

My Seiko Monster SRP315 just arrived and I feel that the original rubber band don't do the watch justice so ordered this









Hadley Roma Kevlar with orange stitching. Wonder how it will turn out to be :X


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

I received this HMT Sona in the mail today. I bought it on ebay a while back:


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Seiko SNK807


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

drbobguy said:


> Sorry Doc!
> 
> Here ya go, I didn't post it because it's not a very good shot, the indices are at an angle where they're dark, should look better in real life:
> 
> ...


I swear, somewhere they must offer a training program in making nice looking watches look awful in official product shots. The two pics you posted originally make it look gorgeous, but those front-on shots would have made me pass it by. I'm sure you'll post some nice pics of your own when it arrives (hint, hint).



SteamJ said:


> The grail is completed and leaving New Zealand tomorrow. Expect a grail/unboxing thread in about 7-10 days. Needless to say I'm excited to receive it.


Nice! Congrats Jason! You're building quite the respectable, yet eclectic, collection.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Sea-Gull White Seamaster


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Nice! Congrats Jason! You're building quite the respectable, yet eclectic, collection.


Thanks! I'll have to do a collection thread one of these days. I've added many and flipped a couple and it would be interesting to share.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

twintop said:


> Sea-Gull White Seamaster
> 
> View attachment 1238442


Now they've done it. Brilliant AT homage, Sea-Gull.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

twintop said:


> Sea-Gull White Seamaster
> 
> View attachment 1238442


I. WANT. ONE. NOW.

Where do I find one???


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

twintop said:


> Sea-Gull White Seamaster
> 
> View attachment 1238442


Wow. Not my thing, but perhaps the best, most 'respectable' AT homage I've seen.


----------



## thebuddahman (Mar 11, 2013)

My new Ocean 2!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

thebuddahman said:


> My new Ocean 2!!


That's one really great looking Steinhart. Congrats and wear it in good health!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

This Raketa just arrived from the Ukraine. Wish I had a spring bar tool at work. Of course it still needs a dedicated strap too, not just one stolen from another watch.










Sent while distracted.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

thebuddahman said:


> My new Ocean 2!!


That looks great can't wait for mine to arrive as well. I think the black is the classiest.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

@ oilers fan

SEA MASTER WHITE_SPECIAL EDITION_SEA-GULL Seagullwatch Singapore

It's a special edition Sea-Gull made for Singapore. They had the blue and black version as well, but those are sold out.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Almost lunchtime arrival. I love this one. Now to get a Clover strap to compliment it. I'm thinking a brown ammo strap type of band perhaps?


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

You know of Clover straps? Cool! Sorry I said your watch looks average, I just thought it kind of did compared to the other one. In fact it looks really nice and I'm really getting drawn in by the marine style (?).

Anyway I have this on the way...



Always wanted one preferably in gold with ana digi but this will do for now. I've heard that the band is more comfortable on the Giez models so that will do nicely.

Now my Japanese Giants trio will be complete.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

James_ said:


> You know of Clover straps? Cool! Sorry I said your watch looks average, I just thought it kind of did compared to the other one. In fact it looks really nice and I'm really getting drawn in by the marine style (?).
> 
> Anyway I have this on the way...
> 
> ...


It's all good. Not every watch is going to be liked by everyone so no offense taken and thanks. Yeah, I was in contact with Patrik today and he's making a strap for me. It's going to be similar to this one:









I'll possibly have him make me one for my Magrette Kaitiaki when it arrives (which according to an e-mail update from NZ post it appears to have just left the country!).

And I like that G-Shock. I don't normally go for them but this one is particularly nice.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Almost lunchtime arrival. I love this one. Now to get a Clover strap to compliment it. I'm thinking a brown ammo strap type of band perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 1239320


It's a great watch, welcome to the RWD-6 club and enjoy!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

My lovely Kemmner Marine arrived today. Unfortunately he apparently tightened the screw bars with industrial strength super glue and I scratched the hell out of the lugs  going to take it to a jeweler tomorrow to see if THEY can get them undone and also possibly polish the lugs up...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Almost lunchtime arrival. I love this one. Now to get a Clover strap to compliment it. I'm thinking a brown ammo strap type of band perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 1239320


Dude!?!?! That's another sweet pickup. How many more you got 'incoming' that ain't in your sig?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Dude!?!?! That's another sweet pickup. How many more you got 'incoming' that ain't in your sig?


Thanks! Believe it or not I only have the forum watch not listed. This was a trade so I never listed it.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Although the quality of the bracelet of my Casio Edifice EF-547D-7 is fine, especially for the price, it feels a bit large on the wrist (the case is quite large and thin).

I ordered this nato for it. I must say that the looks of a nato strap increase to interest me, so why not :-d










I also have this one on the way (picture shamelessly stolen from the web).


----------



## GeneH (Jul 25, 2013)

That's a very nice citizen, I think the purchased nato strap would fit this watch as well!


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Orient Blue Ray - finally back in stock - (pic borrowed)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Piede said:


> Although the quality of the bracelet of my Casio Edifice EF-547D-7 is fine, especially for the price, it feels a bit large on the wrist (the case is quite large and thin).
> 
> I ordered this nato for it. I must say that the looks of a nato strap increase to interest me, so why not :-d
> 
> ...


I love the dial on that Citizen!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Orient Blue Ray - finally back in stock - (pic borrowed)


Where at? I'm thinking about this one, and if I can get a great deal, I may just pull the trigger.


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

Just arrived:
HMT Sona from Fateh. India to Sweden in 9 days!








Yes, that is pie in the background.








Sorry for the lousy cell phone pics.

Incoming:
Seiko SNXZ16


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

josha840 said:


> Just arrived:
> HMT Sona
> View attachment 1240308
> 
> ...


I received a Sona in the mail a couple of days ago. Loved it, but unfortunately, the crown fell off today. A broken stem, apparently. So, treat it with care and wear it in good health!


----------



## Arcitecht (Nov 11, 2010)

This is what I've got coming in. The wait is KILLING me, its my first "luxury" watch, most of my others have been sub $300 save for the vintage Omega (f71 is where I started off hence posting it here haha). But, I suppose, I've waited 2.5+ years to get this watch, a few more days are doable (in theory)


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

The aeroclub arrived! Here it is on my wrist, hadn't set the time or date yet:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

drbobguy said:


> The aeroclub arrived! Here it is on my wrist, hadn't set the time or date yet:
> 
> View attachment 1240443


Wow. That's as gorgeous as I expected it to be.

Capucho started a thread over in the high end forum, and someone posted a similarly shaped and looking Patek. I actually think this is better looking. Really, really nice pickup.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

docvail said:


> Wow. That's as gorgeous as I expected it to be.
> 
> Capucho started a thread over in the high end forum, and someone posted a similarly shaped and looking Patek. I actually think this is better looking. Really, really nice pickup.
> 
> Wear it in good health.


Thanks Doc, means a lot as I know you are familiar with all types of watches. I still intend to pick up a Lew & Huey at some point.

Here's one of the back:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a new strap coming for my new G. Gerlach RWD-6. Here's the watch that arrived Wednesday.









And the new Clover strap that Patrik is shipping out to me. He e-mailed me the pictures this morning. Custom made for this watch.


----------



## Ettore Castellano (Sep 19, 2013)

It was meant to be...after a long escape from technology(only with watches) I said to myself: a digital piece is a must...


----------



## aleksi (Apr 4, 2013)

My old cheap watch that I used to wear in the military broke. I needed a new watch that was cheap, because it is likely to break at some time during my military service. Got this for about 14 euros, ordered it yesterday from the UK.








Like the retro vibe, hope it lasts!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

I have three hmt Sonas in the mail. For an overreaction when the Sona I had, died on me after a couple of days. It was a man's Sona. Now I have ordered two mens' Sonas and a Ladies'. Hopefully they will last me a while, because I really like them.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

A sterile Parnis 16610v copy w/ceramic bezel, blue lume, probably DG movement.









Wish it wasn't sterile but I wanted one with this flip lock clasp...









as I happened to have one that has the same one (but has too much detail, if you know what I mean) and it's very comfortable (physically) to wear.

EDIT : sellers fotos (obviously?)


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

While it borders on what some would consider affordable here on F71, I just placed my order for a:

LE Glycine Combat Sub!! Been waiting for this to come available for awhile!








pic taken from in2watches


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^I like those Glycines a lot. Congrats!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Technically, it is a watch, but this is for my trail running:


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

riseboi said:


> While it borders on what some would consider affordable here on F71, I just placed my order for a:
> 
> LE Glycine Combat Sub!! Been waiting for this to come available for awhile!
> 
> pic taken from in2watches


Love that watch. Are these guys finally able to take Paypal or credit card payment? Or still wire transfer only?

First dibs if you wanna flip it ;-)


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^I like those Glycines a lot. Congrats!


Thanks! After receiving my blue and gold combat sub, I came across the in2watches limited edition and wanted it immediately.



Slant said:


> Love that watch. Are these guys finally able to take Paypal or credit card payment? Or still wire transfer only?
> 
> First dibs if you wanna flip it ;-)


Still wire transfer only.

Alright you got dibs. But, it's gonna be a loooooong wait.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

twintop said:


> @ oilers fan
> 
> SEA MASTER WHITE_SPECIAL EDITION_SEA-GULL Seagullwatch Singapore
> 
> It's a special edition Sea-Gull made for Singapore. They had the blue and black version as well, but those are sold out.


Model number or where can I check it will be appreciated, I want one!!!!!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

samdwich said:


> Model number or where can I check it will be appreciated, I want one!!!!!


Sorry mate ?

That is the link. 
Very pleased that (so far) no blue hands /markers or I'd be a goner too


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Received this one today...








Very very pleased with it :thumbup:


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

merl said:


> Received this one today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, beautiful pickup! The Meister Chronoscope has been at the top of my list for months, but I keep getting distracted by other deals. 
It should be the next watch I buy - early next year I hope.
Enjoy it!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

merl said:


> Received this one today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> Sorry mate ?
> 
> That is the link.
> Very pleased that (so far) no blue hands /markers or I'd be a goner too


Yeah my bad  I missed it!

Anyway each color is sold out!  let's hope it restocks!!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Congrats, beautiful pickup! The Meister Chronoscope has been at the top of my list for months, but I keep getting distracted by other deals.
> It should be the next watch I buy - early next year I hope.
> Enjoy it!


Thanks, it such a sexy watch .
I love how the shadows play with the registers. 
Don't let yourself get distracted again 

Oh, did I mention that I'm very very very pleased with it?


----------



## Ettore Castellano (Sep 19, 2013)

Oops I did it again....
And for such a great price here it comes a Rado Over Pole

Pics from the seller


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow, that Junghans Chronoscope is bloody gorgeous. Congrats, Merl.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> Wow, that Junghans Chronoscope is bloody gorgeous. Congrats, Merl.


Thanks, Chris, it's a keeper....which I also thought my beihai, k34 full lume, sumo, 1963 were going to be but this one realy is.....really.....this time I'm sure.....


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

merl said:


> Received this one today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur with the others. This is a very good looking watch. Wear it in good health!

Also, speaking of incoming watches, here's the status of my incoming grail. It looks like it cleared customs. I've never had anything help in customs for a few days so I hope this doesn't mean I have to pay duties on it. Does anyone know if it's a good sign that it cleared like this?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

merl said:


> Received this one today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I concur with the others. This is a very good looking watch. Wear it in good health!
> 
> Also, speaking of incoming watches, here's the status of my incoming grail. It looks like it cleared customs. I've never had anything help in customs for a few days so I hope this doesn't mean I have to pay duties on it. Does anyone know if it's a good sign that it cleared like this?
> 
> View attachment 1242172


Customs is running on less than full staff because of the sequestration. Everything is taking longer than normal.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I ordered this one last week and have been continually checking the tracking status:









> *Technical Specifications*
> 
> Stainless-steel 40mm case; stainless-steel back and rotating stainless steel & black enamel bezel
> Stainless steel bracelet & buckle
> ...


It is being shipped internationally; so, I expect it to take a while.



> Date & Time
> Status of Item
> Location
> October 4, 2013
> ...


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Should be ok. I had 2 watches pass through customs recently without incident, and both times it took a few days to clear.



SteamJ said:


> I concur with the others. This is a very good looking watch. Wear it in good health!
> 
> Also, speaking of incoming watches, here's the status of my incoming grail. It looks like it cleared customs. I've never had anything help in customs for a few days so I hope this doesn't mean I have to pay duties on it. Does anyone know if it's a good sign that it cleared like this?
> 
> View attachment 1242172


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Oris BC3 Advanced... I've wanted to add an Oris to the collection for some time. I like several of their designs, and I found a good deal from an AD for less than grey market pricing. While stealth watches usually aren't my thing, I like that this one maintains white hands and therefore good contrast for legibility. Bonus that the dark grey dial is _actually lume coated_, so it should look pretty cool in the dark with the soft dial lume against the bright lume of the hands.

What else... I've always liked the centered day-date at 6:00 on this model, and the case & crown have a cool shape that is quite different from the rest of my collection.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

LH2 said:


> View attachment 1242515
> 
> 
> Oris BC3 Advanced... I've wanted to add an Oris to the collection for some time. I like several of their designs, and I found a good deal from an AD for less than grey market pricing. While stealth watches usually aren't my thing, I like that this one maintains white hands and therefore good contrast for legibility. Bonus that the dark grey dial is _actually lume coated_, so it should look pretty cool in the dark with the soft dial lume against the bright lume of the hands.
> ...


That's a really nice watch. I love the dial. Good buy on this one.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

merl said:


> Received this one today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it a lot, congrats!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Louis_A said:


> I like it a lot, congrats!


Thanks, Louis!


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

merl said:


> Received this one today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pickup. +1

- Ish -


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> Where at? I'm thinking about this one, and if I can get a great deal, I may just pull the trigger.


Island Watch


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm expecting this badass LCD watch within a couple of days, it's a Kisai Spider.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Island Watch


Thanks.


----------



## camit34 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nothing awesome, just a couple Bagelsport low cost options found over on the bay.

(Images from a quick goog search)


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Finally on its way: a C-04 Chrono from Perpetual Watch. Ordered in May, scheduled for September. But Alex doesn't let a watch go until he's completely satisfied, so it took a little longer.

No pics handy, but it's supposed to arrive on Wednesday. Once it's in, I'm done for a while. Saving up for less affordable pieces next year. Including a Junghans Meister Chronoscope...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Finally on its way: a C-04 Chrono from Perpetual Watch. Ordered in May, scheduled for September. But Alex doesn't let a watch go until he's completely satisfied, so it took a little longer.
> 
> No pics handy, but it's supposed to arrive on Wednesday. Once it's in, I'm done for a while. Saving up for less affordable pieces next year. Including a Junghans Meister Chronoscope...


Can't wait to see pics of that one.

The Junghans of various varieties seem to be the flavor du jour here of late. I think I may see the Seiko Alpinist and Certina DS-1 sulking in the corner...

Sent via 25th century technology by an angry chimp with electrodes hooked to his brain.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Just picked this up at the post office.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

docvail said:


> The Junghans of various varieties seem to be the flavor du jour here of late. I think I may see the Seiko Alpinist and Certina DS-1 sulking in the corner...


Funny how that goes, isn't it? For months you hear little about Junghans except the occasional drooling over a Max Bill. Then suddenly they're all over the place.

For my part, I started in on this hobby with the intention to focus on German brands. Junghans has been on my radar since the beginning, especially the Meister. But then I wandered into f71, and plans went wonderfully awry for awhile there...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Funny how that goes, isn't it? For months you hear little about Junghans except the occasional drooling over a Max Bill. Then suddenly they're all over the place.
> 
> For my part, I started in on this hobby with the intention to focus on German brands. Junghans has been on my radar since the beginning, especially the Meister. But then I wandered into f71, and plans went wonderfully awry for awhile there...


All over the place?
I know I posted in some threads  but haven't seen others though lately.
Btw I do have something negative about the watch. It has a 21 mm lug width...hard to find a strap (brown) in the style I would like...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

merl said:


> All over the place?
> I know I posted in some threads  but haven't seen others though lately.
> Btw I do have something negative about the watch. It has a 21 mm lug width...hard to find a strap (brown) in the style I would like...


Maybe just notch a 22 or 24mm strap for it?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

merl said:


> All over the place?
> I know I posted in some threads  but haven't seen others though lately.
> Btw I do have something negative about the watch. It has a 21 mm lug width...hard to find a strap (brown) in the style I would like...


You must have missed the thread where the young and comely lady asked about buying a Max Bill as an engagement gift for her completely unworthy hipster boyfriend.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

This is now officially on it's way to me! b-)


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Merl, you're at least partly responsible. Every time you post a picture of that Meister I get an urge to reach for my credit card.

Here's a preview of the Perpetual C-04 that's heading my way. Pic from perpetual-watch.com


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

It's here! My grail has arrived and it's everything I expected. Here's a (blurry) teaser before I do a full unboxing thread this evening. It's a little hard to see if this photo but I got #25 of 25 making this the very last one that Magrette will produce. I'll have a full unboxing later so stay tuned.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> You must have missed the thread where the young and comely lady asked about buying a Max Bill as an engagement gift for her completely unworthy hipster boyfriend.


Haha, you have a link to that?
Tried to find it but couldn't.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Merl, you're at least partly responsible. Every time you post a picture of that Meister I get an urge to reach for my credit card.


I know I shouldn't do this and I normally don't but you should reach for your credit card.
It's such a sexy watch.....didn't know I would ever call a watch sexy. It's easily my most favorite watch though my others like my tangomat and strela would disagree


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

It's just a matter of when, not if. Most of my cash is earmarked for the next few months - need to lay off the watches for a bit.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

merl said:


> Haha, you have a link to that?
> Tried to find it but couldn't.


Seriously? How did you miss this?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/should-i-try-find-watch-under-%24500-go-glorious-max-bill-923350.html

Top of page 8 she posted a pic of him, and her.

She looks like one of the women they get to stand next to the souped-up Honda Civic at the SEMA show.

He looks like my little brother, a 30-year old hipster. But he is, or is going to be a doctor, whereas my brother, well, he's a 30 year old hipster.

She's also got phenomenal taste in watches, especially for a noob. And (AND!) she's okay with him buying her a moisanite rather than a diamond, so she's either smart, or practical, or both.

She may be perfect.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

This vintage Fortis watch just arrived!










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> Seriously? How did you miss this?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/should-i-try-find-watch-under-%24500-go-glorious-max-bill-923350.html
> 
> ...


Don't know....I probably blinked at the wrong moment 
Just read the topic....perfect, sigh....probably it's a photo of her sister....that MUST be the case....nobody seems that perfect


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

merl said:


> Don't know....I probably blinked at the wrong moment
> Just read the topic....perfect, sigh....probably it's a photo of her sister....that MUST be the case....nobody seems that perfect


She's a unicorn. About to become a Moby Dick.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/chal...tters-guide-watches-you-cant-have-832630.html


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Finally got my Kemmner Marine back from my local watch maker today. Had to have him change the strap because the screw bars were impossible to get off (never buying a watch with screw bars again). Other than that I love the watch! Just as I imagined it would be.


----------



## findingnewo (Sep 11, 2013)

Just sent payment for a Steinhart Vintage Aviation... Convinced the wife that I would have it as my birthday pressie.. so now have to wait two months before I get to wear it... it's going to kill me when it is in the house boxed up.
No I won't tell you where I live


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

findingnewo said:


> Just sent payment for a Steinhart Vintage Aviation... Convinced the wife that I would have it as my birthday pressie.. so now have to wait two months before I get to wear it... it's going to kill me when it is in the house boxed up.
> No I won't tell you where I live


Yeah, but we know where to start looking from your info. :-d


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

This will hopefully be here by tomorrow!!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, I said I was done for a while, but I guess I wasn't. This is in the mail today on it's way to me, courtesy of a very nice gentleman from SC. Now I just have to stay away from my wife long enough when it comes to actually enjoy it on my wrist before she kills me. Ok, seriously, this is it for a very long time.....I may have to sell one or two to get out of the dog house this time.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Mailman brought me a Sturmanskie Sputnik today. I needed a watch with a white dial.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Timex T2P137 with a lousy watch band - waiting for the replacement band i.e black pvd nato from ebay to show up. Damages 21$ shipped!


----------



## Damascus8 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have this on the way, arriving in a few days.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

@damascus: excellent watch! I almost bought one few weeks ago.

if all goes well, tomorrow this will arrive:


----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)

Woke up in the middle of the night with a burning desire for a Rolex Explorer II polar dial....The next morning I pulled the trigger on this...I had to make a compromise somewhere.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Eraserhead said:


> Woke up in the middle of the night with a burning desire for a [_*fill in your watch lust du jour*_]....The next morning I pulled the trigger on this...


And if you elect me President, within my first 100 days in office I'll send a bill to the house floor requiring all "Incoming" thread posts to start this way.

Priceles.


----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)

Isn't how it works for everybody? ;-) I mean the subconscious mind is damn powerful! Especially after browsing 87 pages of :"Incoming, what have you got in the mail pictures".


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

This is a record for me. Purchasing a watch (from a fellow WIS friend) the same day I have received another new arrival. :-d

Coming soon to me, Débaufré Ocean 1 GMT 39mm MKII LRRP Mod :-!:


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Modded the timex buckle to fit the rubber watch band which I got today for my 1 day old Timex T2P137. Cost of the strap - 9$ - quality comparable to my Wenger Avalanche strap.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Finally pulled the trigger on this Casio. It's been on my list for a while:


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Some more additions to today's arrival list :-

Omax daily/office wear watch from Amazon @ 35$ (very good quality/feels solid/heavy/worth a lot more)









Anne Klein watch for my better half









Titan for my better half (around $140) - An excellent/slim/well made watch that she'd been eyeing for a while (photo stolen from the internet - actual snaps will be uploaded later as the watch is nicely gift wrapped!)


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Tropik B once again today, but there's a chrono from Perpetual Watch waiting to be unboxed when I get home.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Tropik B once again today, but there's a chrono from Perpetual Watch waiting to be unboxed when I get home.


Maybe no one will notice that I posted today's WRUW to the wrong thread, if I follow it with a pic of the new watch. 









More in tomorrow's WRUW.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Maybe no one will notice that I posted today's WRUW to the wrong thread, if I follow it with a pic of the new watch.
> 
> View attachment 1247280
> 
> ...


I just assumed you had another Halios incoming today (like it's a normal thing and you throw them away after a day's wear?)


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I just assumed you had another Halios incoming today (like it's a normal thing and you throw them away after a day's wear?)


Don't I wish. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be throwing them away though.

That cellphone pic does the Perpetual absolutely no justice - the hands and numbers are rose gold, for starters. But I have no decent lighting in my apartment in the evening, and my Nexus 4's camera sucks indoors at the best of times.
So I'll bust out the DSLR and get some better pictures up later - Alex's craftsmanship deserves a proper effort.


----------



## wtb2612 (Oct 31, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> @damascus: excellent watch! I almost bought one few weeks ago.
> 
> if all goes well, tomorrow this will arrive:
> 
> ...


That's a cool watch. What's it called?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

In my search for a birth year watch, I have bid for and won a few vintage watches that I will hopefully receive in the mail in the near future. We'll see, if I'll be able to bond with them. 

This "Pobeda" supposedly was made in the ice age, 1954, when I was born.








This one is from 1960. 








Of undetermined age is this. Gotta love the colour:








And then there is this one, which was put up for sale as an "Orvin", but it is really an "Ovivo". Not that it makes the slightest bit of difference to me, since I have never heard of either brand before.








They each cost hardly anything at all, but what with postage and all, it adds up. So I'm done for now. Back to the club mentioned in my sig. ;-)


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Really thought I was going to get my two watches today, but got a message from sender that he was in the hospital all week and have not sent them yet. Kinda bummed, but that's life.

Hopefully by Tuesday if he ships it out today.


----------



## dbg326 (Sep 23, 2012)

Finally pulled the trigger on my first Russian; a 420SE, along with some C&B NATOs and a leather NATO for my Casio Ediface (Monaco not-quite homage).


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

dbg326 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on my first Russian; a 420SE, along with some C&B NATOs and a leather NATO for my Casio Ediface (Monaco not-quite homage).
> 
> View attachment 1248289


Good choice. I like the radio room dial.


----------



## dbg326 (Sep 23, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Good choice. I like the radio room dial.


Agreed- Will I ever use use it to monitor radio signals? Probably upwards of 99% chance, no. But the fact that it is functional in that capacity is something I can appreciate. It took a while to decide which one I was going to go with, but decided to snag the SE while I still could. I already have my eyes on a 710 (Ministry case) with the orange dial.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

I had three watches in the mail today. One Sona from Fateh, one Sona (ladies') from Prateek (you guys are the best!) and a very affordable vintage "Smart" from an ebay seller.
















I don't normally wear ladies' watches, being a big-boned "girl", and not wanting to be limited to ladies' selection of watches, but this one I will actually wear. It has similarities with the men's Sona, of course, but there are differences also. It is not just a smaller version, there have been made changes to the design also. But I still think I'll get more wear out of the bigger model. The thinness and flatness of this watch is unique for a handwinder in this price range.

I have one more Sona coming in from another seller. Why all the Sonas, you may well ask. Well I already had one (vintage), where I broke the stem accidentally. I had bonded so much with that one, that it was like losing a close friend or relative. So when I went to try and replace it, I sort of went overboard a little bit. My particular brand of WISdom may not be all that wise. Oh, and I might be developing a HMT addiction. I am not so sure that I will be addicted to vintage affordables, but we'll see. The brilliant thing about HMT is that you can have a vintage watch that was made yesterday and yet it is authentic - and brand new. Like a time capsule. Oh well, I should not be waxing on here. Nobody reads these anyway. ;-)


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Here I go again...............


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Further proving that I have NO credibility with the cool kids: I bought this off of f29, and I'm stoked for it's impending arrival!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I know nothing about it and I don't know if it was worth what I bid but it kind of interested me. I got this Seiko Kinetic for $41 shipped but, with an eBay bucks balance and money in Paypal from items sold it ended up being basically free.









I'm trading for this one. This Seiko Starfish just absolutely intrigues me and I had to have it.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Received my "Pobeda" 1954 in the mail today. I changed the strap immediately, of course, even though it had a perfectly reasonable, black strap.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Invicta 8926, Alpha Pepsi GMT, Alpha Yachmaster.... oh dear.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

'91 Seiko 7002-700a from e(vil)Bay. Should be here tomorrow from the Philippines (it must me like Florida for Seiko divers).








Some nice patina on the dial.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> '91 Seiko 7002-700a from e(vil)Bay. Should be here tomorrow from the Philippines (it must me like Florida for Seiko divers).
> 
> View attachment 1251374
> 
> Some nice patina on the dial.


That's a very nice-looking Seiko, one of the sharpest I've seen. Congrats! b-)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> That's a very nice-looking Seiko, one of the sharpest I've seen. Congrats! b-)


I concur. I guess getting watches from the Philippines is OK? I've been hesitant but that Seiko looks great.


----------



## Spotty1125 (Aug 21, 2013)

Shipping soon: ER27001B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA








Ahh, gone through the painful waiting so many times.
(Waiting for it to be shipped, waiting for it to arrive, waiting for me and a friend to meet, downloading big file.....)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Momentum Titan ii lume dial chrono/alarm (the original). I know, right? I'm not a chrono guy, but I've wanted one for ages. The planets aligned today.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> That's a very nice-looking Seiko, one of the sharpest I've seen. Congrats! b-)





SteamJ said:


> I concur. I guess getting watches from the Philippines is OK? I've been hesitant but that Seiko looks great.


Thanks fellas,

I won it by putting a $1 over the current max bid at the end of the auction, I guess it was fate. Everything is is supposedly original, except for the bezel insert and the band. Apparently the Philippines is a mecca for Seikos. I want to get some wear in the bezel, so it will match the rest of the watch a little better.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

And one more for fun.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Further proving that I have NO credibility with the cool kids: I bought this off of f29, and I'm stoked for it's impending arrival!
> View attachment 1250866


Dude! I'm liking that one. What's the model number?


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

theScanian said:


> Dude! I'm liking that one. What's the model number?


Here you go: GW-M5610BC-1JF. Rakuten and Chino-watch have the best new pricing, but they pop up on f29 about once a month too.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks! I might have to look in to that. Great looking digital anyways.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Further proving that I have NO credibility with the cool kids: I bought this off of f29, and I'm stoked for it's impending arrival!


I heard the G-Shock bug was going around this time of year... Also from F29, a G-3010 in black/red, given the name "Dracula" by the owner



















As someone who works in IT (sometimes anyways) I figured it was my duty to own at least 1 G


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Gotta have at least one. The problem is, they like to multiply, and they don't need a mate to accomplish it.


----------



## akay56 (Jan 16, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> And one more for fun.
> View attachment 1251633


+1 me too, and 3 more from cadence..damn.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

All three pieces of this amazing combo should be in the mail today. I am beyond excited.

Citizen Signature Grand Classic









C&B Camden









RHD Deployment Clasp









*All pictures shamelessly stolen from their respective websites. I claim no ownership.


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

So I this will be the second watch ive bought within 2 weeks. The first being my first Invicta 8926OB, which ive been wearing for bout a week, planing on doing a SnowFlake mod. Any ways was up late friday night and just had a Need for a Project X style diver, so I pulled the trigger on the Parnis 40mm PVD Case SEA Black Dial Men Automatic watch from Manbu. At $98shipped cant really go wrong.

Sean


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

The Orvin, that was an Orvivo in the picture on ebay, turned out to be an Orvin after all. Apparently, Orvin was an inexpensive watch, produced solely for sale in Sears and Roebuck. No great vintage value, my source informs me. Good job I didn't shell out a lot of dosh on it, then. But the thing is, I actually like it. It has the same sort of vibe as those accurists on a nato, some of us liked a while back, but found too expensive for what they were. It seems to keep good time. My only complaint is that it was only possible to set the date by turning the hands forward. A bit of a PITA, but I'll just have to keep it going or only wear it on the date it is showing.
















Lasr one is a brag picture: We have a rose in our back yard here in the middle of october:


----------



## Damascus8 (Aug 14, 2013)

Damascus8 said:


> I have this on the way, arriving in a few days.
> 
> It arrived this morning. I'm very happy. Looks great, feels right.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Oilers Fan said:


> And one more for fun.
> 
> View attachment 1251633


Gorgeous!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

My three Rolex homages have arrived. Strap changes on all three, happy with the results.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Defakto Akkord. Yummy minimalism!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks to Josh and Mike for being enablers X10  This should be inmy hands in about 2 weeks. Could not pass up the surprise deal.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LH2 said:


> View attachment 1252995
> 
> 
> Defakto Akkord. Yummy minimalism!


Wow. That's awesome in how un-everything it is.

I got one of these coming...










Sent via 25th century technology by an angry chimp with electrodes hooked to his brain.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice looking piece. Is it the old version?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I've been wanting a 24 hour watch for a while and this one came along at a really good price for a watch in excellent condition. Everything looks completely authentic and the only question is the movement but I should have it tomorrow and will see then which movement is in it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theScanian said:


> Nice looking piece. Is it the old version?


Uhm...I don't know.

Sent via 25th century technology by an angry chimp with electrodes hooked to his brain.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

docvail said:


> I got one of these coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris - those are really cool! Great acquisition man!


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Waiting for the Orient M-Force SEL03001D0. Also, already ordered a full grain leather nato to go with this incoming timepiece. The SS bracelet will quickly find its way back home in the watch box it came in. :-d









Photo taken from www.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LH2 said:


> Chris - those are really cool! Great acquisition man!


Thanks! I've admired them for a while.

Being on the F71 project committee gave me the opportunity to talk with Fred Amos at Bernhardt, and he's impossible not to like. We talked about Lew & Huey a while back, he gave me some advice, one thing led to another and we worked out a trade, just like two good 'ole boys at a swap meet.

Kinda cool to think of Fred rockin' a Riccardo.

Sent via 25th century technology by an angry chimp with electrodes hooked to his brain.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Thanks! I've admired them for a while.
> 
> Being on the F71 project committee gave me the opportunity to talk with Fred Amos at Bernhardt, and he's impossible not to like. We talked about Lew & Huey a while back, he gave me some advice, one thing led to another and we worked out a trade, just like two good 'ole boys at a swap meet.
> 
> ...


I don't know. I'm smelling corporate espionage here.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

This baby, though it's not actually in the post yet, since I've just placed the order. But can't wait!!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

It was either flieger or bronze diver so why not bronze fileger? Actually I have no idea why did I order it... o|


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Definitely wasn't planning on spending over a grand this week on watches, but I somehow went this long without ever learning of the Squale 20 atmos. Exact size I've been looking for, great movement, sapphire, and a good bracelet. Learned about it yesterday and there happened to be one for a good price on the forums. It's going to be an exciting next couple of days!










*picture shamelessly stolen from Google


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

jopex said:


> It was either flieger or bronze diver so why not bronze fileger? Actually I have no idea why did I order it... o|


Absolutely beautiful and tempting watch and I'd say it really stands out since you don't really see any other bronze fliegers anywhere. Love this one and wear it in good health!



Iowa_Watchman said:


> Definitely wasn't planning on spending over a grand this week on watches, but I somehow went this long without ever learning of the Squale 20 atmos. Exact size I've been looking for, great movement, sapphire, and a good bracelet. Learned about it yesterday and there happened to be one for a good price on the forums. It's going to be an exciting next couple of days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had my eye on the root beer version. Great watch and wear it in good health!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Today's new arrivals.









From left to right.

1. Seiko Starfish from a trade. I love this one.
2. Paketa 24 hour. This was $60 on eBay and is in almost pristine condition. As an added bonus it contains the original 2623 movement which is apparently less common. (picture below)
3. I already had the watch but the strap arrived today from Patrik at Clover. It's the most comfortable strap I've ever worn. Well worth the incredibly reasonable price.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice additions! What is the watch you got the Clover strap for? It's very nice!



SteamJ said:


> Today's new arrivals.
> 
> View attachment 1254306
> 
> ...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> Nice additions! What is the watch you got the Clover strap for? It's very nice!


Thanks! That's my G. Gerlach RWD-6 with sub seconds.


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Maranez Layan








I got the green dial model instead of the red though but the red is all maranez has stock images posted of now.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Definitely wasn't planning on spending over a grand this week on watches, but I somehow went this long without ever learning of the Squale 20 atmos. Exact size I've been looking for, great movement, sapphire, and a good bracelet. Learned about it yesterday and there happened to be one for a good price on the forums. It's going to be an exciting next couple of days!
> 
> *picture shamelessly stolen from Google


Congratulations! It sounds like you got exactly what you were looking for! :-!

Great minds think alike, here's mine, :










You are really going to enjoy the 20 Atmos. It is the perfect size indeed. b-)


----------



## JonasF (Oct 14, 2013)

Can't remember how I ended up here on WUS but the last three months I have ordered three watches, it is a drug! I have this on the way now, a Vostok Amphibian Classic:


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm becoming a Glycine whore... This one has polarizing style. I think people either like it or hate it, but it's price was too tempting for an Eta 2896 which is known to be quite an accurate movement. The (very) domed sapphire crystal and curvy case are two other things I dig about this one. Plus, I didn't have a blue watch yet, lol...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Momentum Titan ii lume dial chrono/alarm (the original). I know, right? I'm not a chrono guy, but I've wanted one for ages. The planets aligned today.


Arrived! (stock pic) Sweet little watch packed with features. Only problem is I can't pry it off my wife's wrist...


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Woo hoo! After many months of fruitless internet searching, I managed to snag one off of f29 a few minutes after it was posted. I logged on to sell off a few cheapies and there it was.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I just found this really nice Stowa strap on eBay for $20 brand new. No clue if that's a great price but I really like it and have several candidates it would look good on. Either way $20 is a good price for a nice leather strap.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

tincob said:


> Woo hoo! After many months of fruitless internet searching, I managed to snag one off of f29 a few minutes after it was posted. I logged on to sell off a few cheapies and there it was.
> 
> View attachment 1255213


They're like gold dust now. Great pickup


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

LH2 said:


> View attachment 1254647
> 
> 
> I'm becoming a Glycine whore... This one has polarizing style. I think people either like it or hate it, but it's price was too tempting for an Eta 2896 which is known to be quite an accurate movement. The (very) domed sapphire crystal and curvy case are two other things I dig about this one. Plus, I didn't have a blue watch yet, lol...


Firmly in the 'love' category. That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm about to become a "Fred-Head"...









That's what I call people with a watch from Bernhardt - "Fred Heads". It sounds better than "Binnacloids"


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm just an Anchor


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

O.O it came today...

So much more than I had hoped for, what a watch! At this point it's going to take a crowbar to get it off my wrist.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm just an Anchor


I don't know how you missed the opportunity to call yourself an "Anchor-Man"...


----------



## wtb2612 (Oct 31, 2012)

This








+ this









Along with some mercedes hands and an oyster bracelet in order to make one of these.


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

I seriously have a problem, this will be my 3rd watch Ive bought in 2 weeks. lol.... So just ordered the Seagull Sea-Master this evening. And ordered white Snowflake hands, and a Snowflake dial from Dagaz.

Seagull Sea-Master

















Dagaz Snowflake hands an dial, for the 8926OBv2 im modding.

















Sean


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I finally gave in and succumbed to the Rodina small seconds inch I have been fighting for a few months. 







Damn this site and it's enabling ways!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I am extremely happy to have this on the way from a fellow WUS member:









This has been a semi-grail for me ever since I saw Doc's black Certina. Brand new this is more than I wanted to spend on a watch, but when this beauty showed up on the sales forum for a reasonable price, and in excellent condition, I had to pull the trigger.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Welp... yesterday I had no blue watches. On Monday I'll have two, but this one showed up early and will be on my wrist today at the least.


----------



## danja (Mar 27, 2013)

Got this as a birthday present to myself. My very first G-Shock.








Pic swiped from Google, it's the 5600 ms-1
Also, this. Slightly watch related, as I'll use it to browse WUS


----------



## gdscott (Oct 9, 2013)

This just arrived yesterday (and by arrived I mean I eventually had time to go out to the Royal Mail depot and pick it up). Slightly less classic than others on this thread right now, and that's seriously tempting me with a second purchase in a week...

I believe originally 2010, Rotary Editions 501c.


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

Seriously seriously have Problems, But Im diversifying so that's good right. So just ordered my 4th watch in 2 weeks, im really on roll now. But At $24.00 Shipped I cant really go wrong. 
came across Jaragar today searching for a Tag Monaco Homage, this is not perfect but looks fun and its cheap.

Jaragar (Monaco Homage)

















Thank you all for supporting my Addiction.

Sean


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Finally, my Kemmner is finished. It's not yet 'incoming', as I doubt he'll have shipped it within 10 minutes after me having paid, but it shouldn't take long now.

No picture yet, as it's a 'special'. (or at least, he didn't have a picture yet of this combination and didn't include a picture in the invoice)


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Very nice! Can't wait to see the pictures when you get it.



T_I said:


> Finally, my Kemmner is finished. It's not yet 'incoming', as I doubt he'll have shipped it within 10 minutes after me having paid, but it shouldn't take long now.
> 
> No picture yet, as it's a 'special'. (or at least, he didn't have a picture yet of this combination and didn't include a picture in the invoice)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

OH DRAT !!!

Will have to transfer funds in the morning or my name will be mud. Well....


----------



## Somewhat (Sep 19, 2013)

Couldn't resist adding yet ANOTHER automatic and now I have a Seagull LeLoc homage coming in...

On top of the sub homage, Sinn homage, and Amphibian this seems like it's overkill.

Not to mention the C&B straps.

The best part: I'm filling out a form for another watch as I type


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

This red beauty is coming right now!


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Got my second Tissot incoming, the T063.617.11.067.00. This will fill in the 'dress watch' slot, completing my collection of watches for every occasion.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Another G-Shock, a new one this time, G6900KG-3


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> Another G-Shock, a new one this time, G6900KG-3
> View attachment 1257199


How many G-Shock's does this make for you?


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> How many G-Shock's does this make for you?


Just my second, I think I may have caught something while looking at digital watches recently


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> Just my second, I think I may have caught something while looking at digital watches recently


I've been thinking about getting one to wear while doing outdoor activities, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I may use some Kohls cash + card discount to get one next though.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

It seems like I browse G-shocks every couple of months, and have finally given in:









Also, while I probably shouldn't have given up on the F71 project watch, I confess I prefer Fred's regular offerings, and picked up one of these:


----------



## sandi_k (May 4, 2008)

Just ordered this one for my husband's 50th birthday gift.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Soon I'll have one of these on the way from a fellow WUS'er in Canada! b-)










Smiths Everest.


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a Marathon TSAR incoming. Hopefully in the next week. Can't wait and see if it lives up to it's reputation. I hear that the metal bracelet is super nice. Waiting.....................

Akitadog


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

gdscott said:


> This just arrived yesterday (and by arrived I mean I eventually had time to go out to the Royal Mail depot and pick it up). Slightly less classic than others on this thread right now, and that's seriously tempting me with a second purchase in a week...
> 
> I believe originally 2010, Rotary Editions 501c.
> View attachment 1256244


That one has a Richard Mille look to it. Nice!


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

T_I said:


> Finally, my Kemmner is finished. It's not yet 'incoming', as I doubt he'll have shipped it within 10 minutes after me having paid, but it shouldn't take long now.


Yes, as of 16:00 CET it's actually incoming.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

akitadog said:


> I have a Marathon TSAR incoming. Hopefully in the next week. Can't wait and see if it lives up to it's reputation. I hear that the metal bracelet is super nice. Waiting.....................
> 
> Akitadog


Well done I was 2nd in line to get that. Missed it by a few hours. Congrats


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> Just my second, I think I may have caught something while looking at digital watches recently


Me Too!!!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

samdwich said:


> This red beauty is coming right now!


The red is gorgeous. I was seriously tempted. I'm glad they sold out so the temptation has passed.


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Currently waiting on this.....


----------



## Sctb78 (Nov 3, 2012)

One of these, been after this watch for a while.










Image from Google.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Jpstepancic said:


> Currently waiting on this.....


My Unicorn! Can I call dibs?


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Got this coming in the mail:


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

This one inbound from Canada. Pic stolen from seller.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Nothing in the mail except the blue handed watch from HMT.(It is kind of like Tissot T touch so I could not resist) I had a BUM equipment touch screen watch fixed monday it needed two batteries and a seal but it works fine now it is an ana digi but the functions are controlled and set by touching different parts of the glass.I always want to wipe my fingerprints off.:roll:


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> My Unicorn! Can I call dibs?


No. Friggin. Way. Never giving this up. Lol that's the watch that got me looking at christopher wards. I love the c70 but have always thought that all british cars should be British racing green. God bless ebay UK lol.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

OK. These are officially the last watches I'll have on order for this year. I will buy no more until 2014. I mean it this time... Really...

Seiko Kinetic (eBay buy that ended up free)








Lew & Huey Riccardo Black #74








Lew & Huey Acionna Black/Red #1








Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Handwinding Bronze 44mm


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Handwinding Bronze 44mm
> View attachment 1259943


Dibs on the Steinhart!


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

This little beauty just arrived!










This is my first Orient watch and automatic. I'm very impressed with the watch and can't wait to get more Orients!

Now, anybody know how I can get the little scratch and marks off the band? Metal polish or wet sand with very fine grit sandpaper?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

LPhiE said:


> This little beauty just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cape Cod


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Cape Cod
> View attachment 1260311


I would guess these would be available at jewelry stores right? Or do I have to get them online?


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> The red is gorgeous. I was seriously tempted. I'm glad they sold out so the temptation has passed.


I couldn't hold Myself! Received an eBay sale so funds where fresh the same day those went online, I love red it's my fave color and I like bronze everything was against me and my no more watches



Jpstepancic said:


> Currently waiting on this.....


I envy you...

Good type but in the end envy

Enviado desde mi GT-N5110 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahaha thanks. I appreciate the envy. Helps reinforce the idea of a good purchase. I shall wear it proudly. Now I just need a MINI....



samdwich said:


> I couldn't hold Myself! Received an eBay sale so funds where fresh the same day those went online, I love red it's my fave color and I like bronze everything was against me and my no more watches
> 
> I envy you...
> 
> ...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Seiko 6139-6012. Similar to the one on the picture, non resist dial.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

T_I said:


> Yes, as of 16:00 CET it's actually incoming.


And as of today...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I've got a WUS staple on the way.

SKX007 on Super Oyster with SELs


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I always post a watch that I'm getting, just a little bit early in this thread before it actually ships. Well, now this one is officially on its way, and should be on my wrist, Tuesday.

Needless to say, I am very, very excited!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

This is not at all watch related, but I just bought these 2 CD's from a band I just accidentally stumbled upon on youtube. Everyone should listen to a little 'red dirt' metal!!!


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

This will be my first Chinese watch,









I told myself no more watches until 2014....two watches ago.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

soulbazz said:


> This will be my first Chinese watch,
> 
> View attachment 1261984
> 
> ...


Nice one, I have the same on its way to me. Not my first (and last) Chinese watch though.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

soulbazz said:


> This will be my first Chinese watch,
> 
> View attachment 1261984
> 
> ...


Nice. Where did you get this?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

abangr said:


> Nice. Where did you get this?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I ordered mine from usseagull.com. They are on sale right now too!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah...I broke the rule. Had some spare 'change' in my paypal but decided to spend it on something else for a change...

Got my FIRST pair of *Red Wings boots*. Definitely far from a F71 but I'm a firm believer in the brand now! Already got 2 comments at work this morning.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

SSingh1975 said:


> Yeah...I broke the rule. Had some spare 'change' in my paypal but decided to spend it on something else for a change...
> 
> Got my FIRST pair of *Red Wings boots*. Definitely far from a F71 but I'm a firm believer in the brand now! Already got 2 comments at work this morning.


Nice! I'm a firm believer in good shoes. That's kinda my other thing. Those should serve you well.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Nice! I'm a firm believer in good shoes. That's kinda my other thing. Those should serve you well.


Completely OT but these are what I wear when I'm not at work.









Yes, I really do wear these and they're the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. And I'm not embarrassed about them either!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

wow... if this is turning into a "what ever you have bought" thread... its gonna get looooong  

hehe


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

whoa said:


> wow... if this is turning into a "what ever you have bought" thread... its gonna get looooong
> 
> hehe


Well technically the thread title doesn't contain the word "watch" so anything goes. I've got some bills coming in the mail too if anyone is interested. Oh, and some watches.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Completely OT but these are what I wear when I'm not at work.
> 
> View attachment 1262142
> 
> ...


I haven't tried them yet dude. I see them everywhere, and I know that people swear by them, I just haven't taken the leap.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

waterdude said:


> I haven't tried them yet dude. I see them everywhere, and I know that people swear by them, I just haven't taken the leap.


I have 5 separate pairs of Vibrams and they're the best shoes I've ever worn. I've worn them for over a year. When I'm at work I wear minimalist dress shoes with only a 4mm sole and no support. My feet felt so much better when I got away from thick soles and arch support.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

waterdude said:


> I haven't tried them yet dude. I see them everywhere, and I know that people swear by them, I just haven't taken the leap.


Be careful once you cross that line. What started as a single purchase for some novel workout shoes for me turned into a collection of close to 20, IIRC.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Ha! Thanks for the warning. I definitely don't need another thing to spend money on.


----------



## monsoonmalabar (Sep 26, 2013)

*Seiko 5*

Just got a Seiko 5 Pilot this morning. Added a nice brown leather strap & deployant. This is my first pilot and I am loving it so far - especially the lume.
I plan to wear it as a more causal alternative to my Rodina Small Seconds Roman dial.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

James_ said:


>


I'm not normally a G-Shock person, but I'm really digging the look if this one. Great pick up!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Should be arriving within the next few days....=D


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I wasn't expecting this to show up till Monday, but when I got home from work late Saturday night- there she was. So far, so good. I ordered mine from good-stuffs and it shipped from California, hmm.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

jelliottz said:


> I'm not normally a G-Shock person, but I'm really digging the look if this one. Great pick up!Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


Cheers yeah it's a nice ana digi. Only problem is that I can only keep that or my Giez that I already have. I'm hoping the band on this new one is as soft and comfortable as the Giez.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

(In January 2014 ..  )


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

jonasbry said:


> View attachment 1263592
> 
> 
> (In January 2014 ..  )


I've backed too, but just the strap for me.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

PharmD2B said:


> View attachment 1263450
> 
> Should be arriving within the next few days....=D


I want one!


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Louis_A said:


> I want one!


Haha, this is the first watch that I have purchased due to the persuasion of the input from this forum=)


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

PharmD2B said:


> Haha, this is the first watch that I have purchased due to the persuasion of the input from this forum=)


I have the black dial model, now I want a different color. Yours is very nice!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Well finally decided I needed a tool watch and I also needed a quartz. Mornings can be crazy at the house so having something to set the automatic by is necessary for me. Thanks to Mike(Waterdude) for being such a good American friend....this will be on the way to me soon. Not my picture (posted a GSAR by mistake. Fixed now)


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

What quartz did you get?


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Love those Marathons. Not sure why I don't have one yet


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Nothing like buying a quality quartz just to set your autos with.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

James_ said:


> What quartz did you get?


Posted the automatic GSAR by mistake. One of those Sundays. Had to jump through hoops to get this from a guy in the states.


----------



## Dave0944 (Dec 5, 2011)

New Damasko DC56, was supposed to be here Saturday, but the PO decided not to deliver it! Hopefully tomorrow. Stolen pic from the web.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Some shoes coming ill open a thread later about those










Enviado desde mi GT-N5110 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

SSingh1975 said:


> Yeah...I broke the rule. Had some spare 'change' in my paypal but decided to spend it on something else for a change...
> 
> Got my FIRST pair of *Red Wings boots*. Definitely far from a F71 but I'm a firm believer in the brand now! Already got 2 comments at work this morning.


Are they as comfy as they look? These are a local legend in my parts


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

VSA Mach 4 with yellow markers off the 'bay. Not sure what edition had these yellow hands, seems different that the current versions. Some scratches on the bezel, looks it will require only some minor cleaning, hopefully it is not a dud. Sellers pics.


----------



## Dave0944 (Dec 5, 2011)

MEzz said:


> VSA Mach 4 with yellow markers off the 'bay. Not sure what edition had these yellow hands, seems different that the current versions. Some scratches on the bezel, looks it will require only some minor cleaning, hopefully it is not a dud. Sellers pics.
> View attachment 1264386


That's a first edition. Great watch, had one for years. Good pick up!


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

This one is incoming.










Despite the fact I can't wear quartz, it's interesting. Looks like a portable weather station and those are one of my many other addictions.

Pic from friendly donator.


----------



## G.Zgidnick (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

This one! Can't wait...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

samdwich said:


> Some shoes coming ill open a thread later about those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be interested to read about these.


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

Is Invicta a taboo word in this section as well?


----------



## G.Zgidnick (Jul 5, 2013)

Rounic said:


> Is Invicta a taboo word in this section as well?


It appears that not many members have respect for Invicta, and I believe for a good reason.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Rounic said:


> Is Invicta a taboo word in this section as well?


Not taboo per se, but Invicta is not a particularly loved brand. Wildly varying quality and often questionable design choices make it a brand not often spoken of highly here but I've seen some perfectly nice looking watches from them and some members here regularly wear them and post in the WRUW threads so there's no reason why you can't post about them. I wouldn't wear one but I'm also not going to look down on someone who does.


----------



## Dailyroost (Dec 8, 2011)

Two incoming. The first is this Alba "Blue Wave" diver from a WUS member in the Phillipines:









He posted about it awhile back: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/other-blue-alba-manta-ray-200m-diver-750732.html

And I couldn't resist joining the Scuba Dude club, but I wanted the 22mm lugs so I went with the Ministry case:


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'd be interested to read about these.


Australian Toad 

Enviado desde mi GT-N5110 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Citizen fabric strap Eco Drive and a Red Line black dial, rubber strap....both on the way for the wife. They're affordable and they caught her eye. Perfect!


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

Got this Seiko SRP227 inbound to DK from UK to celebrate my new title... "Dad"!

Promised myself, in order not to get broke on this hobby, that I'll only buy watches on special occasions...

(Some might say that buying a new piece is a special occasion in itself  )

Might have to invest in a yobokies SS shroud and some sort of strap aswell...


----------



## matt5784 (Nov 15, 2012)

Finally pulled the trigger:









Supposed to arrive TODAY (fingers crossed).


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Skodborg said:


> Got this Seiko SRP227 inbound to DK from UK to celebrate my new title... "Dad"!
> 
> Promised myself, in order not to get broke on this hobby, that I'll only buy watches on special occasions...
> 
> ...


Great looking!  and great to see more people from DK


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Seiko 6139-7002









Pic is from the sale thread, more to come when she arrives.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

SNA225 on Maratac Composite




























Thanks bro


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Skodborg said:


> Got this Seiko SRP227 inbound to DK from UK to celebrate my new title... "Dad"!
> 
> Promised myself, in order not to get broke on this hobby, that I'll only buy watches on special occasions...
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

whoa said:


> Great looking!  and great to see more people from DK


Oh, hello there! )


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you... I'm very thrilled with it!...

...Same goes for being a dad


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Skodborg said:


> Got this Seiko SRP227 inbound to DK from UK to celebrate my new title... "Dad"!
> 
> Promised myself, in order not to get broke on this hobby, that I'll only buy watches on special occasions...
> 
> ...


Congrats on both! I know from experience that you'll find both rewarding.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Skodborg said:


> Oh, hello there! )


Ahh congratulations on being a dad;-) on my tapatalk there was a smiley :-D I'm from Nordjylland 

Sent from miles away using rock and the occasional paper and scissors ;-)


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seagull FauxMega (Black dial)


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Skodborg said:


> Thank you... I'm very thrilled with it!...
> 
> ...Same goes for being a dad


Ha! The dad part was what I was talking about. Nice Seiko too.


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

whoa said:


> Ahh congratulations on being a dad;-) on my tapatalk there was a smiley :-D I'm from Nordjylland
> 
> Sent from miles away using rock and the occasional paper and scissors ;-)


TY! Midtsjælland here


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Ha! The dad part was what I was talking about. Nice Seiko too.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Back to basics for me


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

This awesome iPhone dock from my favorite small manufacturer in the US, Karas Kustoms out of Arizona.









This strap (Madison 22mm) for my Bathys from Crown and Buckle









And this strap (20mm Scarred Leather) for my Typhoon.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

^ 3 for 3, nice pickups!


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

ninzeo said:


> This one! Can't wait...


 what brand is this an where can I get one?? Im guessing old school Heuer Chrono Homage?


----------



## DreadLord (Oct 8, 2012)

As a gift. Amazon just shipped out.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

The Watcher said:


> ^ 3 for 3, nice pickups!


Thanks man! I've been waiting for the first item for the past 6 or 7 months.... I can't believe that it will be in my hands by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

DreadLord said:


> View attachment 1266338
> 
> 
> As a gift. Amazon just shipped out.


All ceramic, isn't it?

Just bought an almost similar Skagen for my wife... Surprised me how good it actually looks irl...!


----------



## DreadLord (Oct 8, 2012)

from the description it's all ceramic. Wonder if it will be reliable and tough


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Not sure it will be tough. I have a ceramic Rado. Ceramic is pretty scratch proof so it still looks pristine, but I know that it could crack or shatter easily if dropped onto a hard floor from a height.


----------



## distancecat (Mar 26, 2013)

http://ep.yimg.com/ay/jomashop/citizen-eco-drive-black-dial-black-nylon-strap-mens-watch-bv1085-22h-18.gif

$103 from Jomashop


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

distancecat said:


> http://ep.yimg.com/ay/jomashop/citi...lack-nylon-strap-mens-watch-bv1085-22h-18.gif
> 
> $103 from Jomashop


That's cool!!!


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

waterdude said:


> That's cool!!!


Yeah, that one's tempting. But I'm trying really hard to save up for a "less affordable" and not chase after deals I don't need. Which means I should be staying away from threads like this one...


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, finally ordered one of these. Wanted one for awhile.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

ninzeo said:


> This one! Can't wait...


What is this? I like it. Don't have a pilot in my collection since I got rid of my Junkers


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

It's in, my portable weather station. I can't wear it, as my stress system doesn't agree with powersources on the wrist, but I'll wear it on me.










Donated by 104RS.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Sigh. I guess I'll be waiting for this one for a while. Good thing I'm already paid I guess.









STEINHART "Nav B-Uhr 44 handwinding, bronze.."Pilot Watch - Art.Nr. F0316 
Already ordered and paid watches will be delivered approx. mid of November 2013
Sold out


410 EUR 19% VAT incl. 
345 EUR without 19% VAT

*available soon again*
The new Delivery is from approx. In mid-November ...!!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

tinknocker said:


> Well, finally ordered one of these. Wanted one for awhile.


I'm anxious for your impression. I've thought about them many times.


----------



## wtb2612 (Oct 31, 2012)

All the parts arrived and it's done! imgur: the simple image sharer

Date wheel lines up perfectly, I just didn't bother to set it before I took the picture.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

wtb2612 said:


> All the parts arrived and it's done! imgur: the simple image sharer


Wow, that looks really good.


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, I arrived home, back from Montreal and there it was. My new to me Marathon TSAR. It came with a Stainless bracelet and rubber dive strap. It is excellent quality, but I like it on a Nato strap rather then the two it came with. Personally for my I find it rather small as I got used to larger, 46mm and up watches with a dial diameter of 36mm or more. Other than that it is an excellent watch. I will see If I like it or will move it along later.

Akitadog


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

How frequent do you guys find yourselves waiting for something new? I just got my Christopher ward brooklands and want to enjoy it for a bit but I'm getting the itch again lol.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jpstepancic said:


> How frequent do you guys find yourselves waiting for something new? I just got my Christopher ward brooklands and want to enjoy it for a bit but I'm getting the itch again lol.


Wanting or buying? Those are two very different things. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Second hand Oris WilliamsF1 on the way now, pretty excited about it


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Sigh. I guess I'll be waiting for this one for a while. Good thing I'm already paid I guess.
> 
> View attachment 1267610
> 
> ...


damn nice watch, but damn dude, you buy a lot of [nice] watches


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Jpstepancic said:


> How frequent do you guys find yourselves waiting for something new? I just got my Christopher ward brooklands and want to enjoy it for a bit but I'm getting the itch again lol.


If you're getting that itch again, maybe I could facilitate a new purchase for you by taking the CW Brooklands off your hands?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

This Poljot Automatic came in the mail today. I think it is the thinnest automatic I own.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> This Poljot Automatic came in the mail today. I think it is the thinnest automatic I own.
> View attachment 1268586


I know it may be technically impossible for you to take pictures of each of your watches individually but I'd love to see a picture of the steamer sized chest you need to house them all!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

s5pitfire said:


> damn nice watch, but damn dude, you buy a lot of [nice] watches


Thanks! This is the last one for quite a while unless I decide to trade some.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jpstepancic said:


> How frequent do you guys find yourselves waiting for something new? I just got my Christopher ward brooklands and want to enjoy it for a bit but I'm getting the itch again lol.


I suffer from the same thing. I lust after a watch, I end up buying it, and patiently wait for it to come, and once I have it on my wrist, I'm already looking for the next one. I think what I really enjoy the hunting and acquisition phase, and also the "ownership" aspect. I'm going to have to learn how to slow down and really take the time to enjoy what I have - which would be a good thing too, since I am driving myself crazy trying to decide among all the watches I want.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I know it may be technically impossible for you to take pictures of each of your watches individually but I'd love to see a picture of the steamer sized chest you need to house them all!


My husband would like me to do that, and with that picture, I should post our address, so someone can come and steal all those damn watches from us. Little does he know which kind of spending frenzy that would result in. There was a thread where a guy had it as a week long project to photograph his collection. He bought special tables and tablecovering in order to do it. Unless he is willing to lend those tables to me, there will be no picture of my collection.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

canadian300zx said:


> what brand is this an where can I get one?? Im guessing old school Heuer Chrono Homage?


Yeah it is a homage to the old Bundeswehr Heuer chrono. I recently discovered it and ~500$ it is the only affordable homage with this 'Sinnesque' style featuring a mechanical chrono movement.

I got it on eBay from Ray Wong (watchesu571 eBay). It houses a seagull ST19 handwind chrono movement.

This sterile homage is one of the few ever made. I know both Kemner and Wilson watch released a limited amount of 50 homace pieces each. There might even be less Way Wong's out there. He puts one or two on eBay every 4-5 months I guess...

Here's a pic of the original Heuer


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Blurter said:


> What is this? I like it. Don't have a pilot in my collection since I got rid of my Junkers


Check my reply to canadian300zx earlier. It is a homage to the Heuer Bundeswehr chronograph and has that distinct Sinnesque style whilst featuring a mechanical chrono movement.


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

Just got my "Baby Tuna" Seiko SRP227 in... I'm surprised how relatively small it wears. I think it's around 48 or 49 mm, but it looks like my 42 mm Laco Erfurt wears just as big... Must be the bezel on the baby tuna...

Anyway, my first mechanic, my first diver and my first Seiko... I quite like it on my wrist. I'm not much of a bracelet-guy, so I'm probably gonna get a nice thick piece of custom leather... Oh, and incoming as the next must be yobokies SS shroud!

Well, here it is (sry for the not so good pics)


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Hadley-Roma silicone layered leather strap

I bought one of these and liked it so much I ordered it in red, blue, white and black in 18mm and 20mm. They seem to have been discontinued so I ordered eight of them. I'm going to use the red 18mm on a Yobokies watch I haven't yet received.








Hadley-Roma pink patent leather

This has been on my wish list forever, but never been high priority. I used it to fill out a Blueray order. Not sure what it will go on, but maybe my Seiko SNXA05, which has a light blue dial.


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

I decided to get a vintage strap for my Seiko SKX173 snowflake mod, and I found this distressed leather strap from strappedfortime.
Here's a picture from the seller.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Not very thrilling, but just ordered this Casio F105W-1A from Kohls with some Kohls' cash I had that were expiring this weekend. I had originally thought about getting the F91W-1 off of ebay for $10, but since I couldn't find anything else I wanted from Kohls, I went ahead and ordered it. This should come in handy for yard work and at the gym (whenever I start going again).


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Stitches said:


> I decided to get a vintage strap for my Seiko SKX173 snowflake mod, and I found this distressed leather strap from strappedfortime.
> Here's a picture from the seller.
> View attachment 1268789


Those look really nice. Heck I want to buy the blue one and figure out what watch to buy to match it!


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Armida A8 date green, Seiko 7S26-0040 (skx031), Tiger concept sub, 3 Soki's (for tinkering), and a Timex Expedition anadigi (Christmas gift for my brother).


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Grail time....


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Grail time....
> 
> View attachment 1268970


Wow. Congratulations! And I thought the Explorer was your (already gotten) grail?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> Wow. Congratulations! And I thought the Explorer was your (already gotten) grail?


Fair point, I guess the Nomos counts as a mini grail. I'm having a pretty significant sell off and using the proceeds to find that and (if I can find one for the right price) a Midsize Seamaster.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Fair point, I guess the Nomos counts as a mini grail. I'm having a pretty significant sell off and using the proceeds to find that and (if I can find one for the right price) a Midsize Seamaster.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That would be a pretty sweet collection of 3. Best of luck!


----------



## mpgolfpro (Jul 29, 2013)

Skodborg said:


> Just got my "Baby Tuna" Seiko SRP227 in... I'm surprised how relatively small it wears. I think it's around 48 or 49 mm, but it looks like my 42 mm Laco Erfurt wears just as big... Must be the bezel on the baby tuna...
> 
> Anyway, my first mechanic, my first diver and my first Seiko... I quite like it on my wrist. I'm not much of a bracelet-guy, so I'm probably gonna get a nice thick piece of custom leather... Oh, and incoming as the next must be yobokies SS shroud!
> 
> Well, here it is (sry for the not so good pics)


Where were you able to find this watch? I've been trying to find this one as well as the srp233 for some time now but haven't had any luck.


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

mpgolfpro said:


> Where were you able to find this watch? I've been trying to find this one as well as the srp233 for some time now but haven't had any luck.


Found it via ebay.co.uk, where Yorkshire Watches had 2 in stock! A few bucks to save if you grab it directly from their site:

http://www.yorkshirewatches.co.uk/s...h-stainless-steel-bracelet-srp227j1-395-p.asp

Good seller btw.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Since joining this forum not too long ago, I've already picked up a G. Gerlach Otago and a Pepsi Orient Mako.

After reading some more I got turned on to Raketa, and today I ordered these 2 beauties through Etsy.com














Can't wait to get them!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Since joining this forum not too long ago, I've already picked up a G. Gerlach Otago and a Pepsi Orient Mako.
> 
> After reading some more I got turned on to Raketa, and today I ordered these 2 beauties through Etsy.com
> View attachment 1269041
> ...


Looks like you're building up a nice collection. Enjoy them!


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

This is due to arrive on Monday...









...Armida A8 Brass.


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

Coming in Tuesday:


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Those look really nice. Heck I want to buy the blue one and figure out what watch to buy to match it!


Maybe a SNK80X? I'm thinking of getting a brown one for my SNK803.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Just placed an order with forum sponsor Topper Jewelers. They have to order it, so I have a bit of a wait. . .









slccj and docvail are my enablers. I hope they have couches when my wife sees the bill.


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

Whats the price and size, Chief?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 44. I believe it's 52mm lug to lug. Got a nice discount from the MSRP.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 with Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Just placed an order with forum sponsor Topper Jewelers. They have to order it, so I have a bit of a wait. . .
> 
> View attachment 1269916
> 
> ...


She's a beaut Mark. Sounds like a good opportunity for an unboxing.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Just placed an order with forum sponsor Topper Jewelers. They have to order it, so I have a bit of a wait. . .
> 
> View attachment 1269916
> 
> ...


Yeah, like you needed us to twist your arm to buy a watch...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Yeah, like you needed us to twist your arm to buy a watch...


I think you're the winner on incoming, Chris. Don't you have 250 watches you ordered coming?


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I own the black one. I bought the blue one for a mod project but like it in blue, so I'm keeping that one. Not even planning to mod the green one; I might as well have it in green, too.

Seiko SNK805


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Since joining this forum not too long ago, I've already picked up a G. Gerlach Otago and a Pepsi Orient Mako.
> 
> After reading some more I got turned on to Raketa, and today I ordered these 2 beauties through Etsy.com
> View attachment 1269041
> ...


Snap! I have this incoming to match the 'sand' coloured dial version I already have.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Snap! I have this incoming to match the 'sand' coloured dial version I already have.
> View attachment 1270191


Nice choice, I have contemplated this one on several occasions. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Nice choice, I have contemplated this one on several occasions. It's only a matter of time.


It's only a matter of time until you have every watch, ever.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> It's only a matter of time until you have every watch, ever.


Oh, how I wish. But then I'd have neither a wife nor a home so I have to weigh my options carefully.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> I think you're the winner on incoming, Chris. Don't you have 250 watches you ordered coming?


252.

The Spectre prototypes are also on their way.

Add the 5 Acionnas that arrived Thursday, and I'm definitely gonna need a bigger box...

Sent via 25th century technology by an angry chimp with electrodes hooked to his brain.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

RAM75 said:


> She's a beaut Mark. Sounds like a good opportunity for an unboxing.


Thanks. She's no Sinn, but I never thought to sell my Jaragar for two grand, either. ;-)

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 with Tapatalk


----------



## liminal (Sep 1, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Just placed an order with forum sponsor Topper Jewelers. They have to order it, so I have a bit of a wait. . .
> 
> View attachment 1269916
> 
> ...


Love the bracelet.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Another on the way from the far east...thanks Hermawan!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Forgive me, my brothers and sisters, for I have Sinned..again

I ordered the Sinn 104 from Watchbuys (the only US AD) after f71's help choosing between that, the EZM 3 and the UX. I really struggled between the choosing 104 and the UX. They are so different, but both so awesome. Well, less than a week after placing my order, a "pre-loved" UX popped up in f29. It was a great deal and I had a nice chunk of change left since the 104 is almost half the cost of the other two watches I was looking at. So I took the leap and it should be here tomorrow (Monday).








I know Sinn's aren't everyones cup of tea, especially one that's quartz. But this is such a german over engineered piece of awesome. A Thermo-stabilized ETA chonometer high end quartz movement cased in submarine steel, filled with silicon oil that keeps the watch functional until 5000m and the case water resistant to 12000m (yes, there's supposed to be an extra zero each of those numbers). The oil filled case has other added benefits: it makes the crystal anti-reflective and the dial viewable from almost every angle, both in and out of the water. Add in a tough as nails Tegimented bezel and you have one hell of a tool watch.

Plus, I still have the elegant and straight forward 104 automatic pilot watch to look forward to coming sometime in December. I have my black and orange Lew & Huey Riccardo coming in the next week or two and the HMT White Pilot LE. And I am now officially done for 2013 and joining the "no more watches for awhile club."


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Sonofa. . .


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

Well had to get a watch to start off NOV with, and its a special one to me. Ive been trying to find one for a while now sadly its a Black dial version, but that will have to do until I can maybe find a Silver dial version. Ive wanted a Seagull M177S for some time now, and now one is on its way to me!!!! Happy Dance!!!!

















Should be a good month....

Sean


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

More for my steamer-sized watchbox-trunk (I wish. Storage is getting to be a problem). Three new arrivals on one and the same day. That is probably down to customs. And I had to pay extra at the post office for all three of them. Customs are getting over diligent round these parts, I have to say.

Citizen Automatic. Much nicer in person than what I got out in this photo. I think I am going to put it on a nice leather strap instead of that rather old-mannish bracelet:







HMT Automatic. Supposed to be vintage, but I don't see a scratch on it. What you see on the chrystal is merely some greasy fingerprints that I should have cleaned off before photographing:







Poljot automatic. This one I found on Etsy. The other two on eBay:








I think I only have one more watch in the pipleline. Hmnn. Maybe I should order some more? Maybe I should start looking at some of the watches I already have instead of trawling the bay and Etsy? Hmnn. Bears thinking about.


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

Was going to post what's in the mail but then realized I couldn't do it without showing it or mentioning the name. Oh well, basically it's that one.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Rounic said:


> Was going to post what's in the mail but then realized I couldn't do it without showing it or mentioning the name. Oh well, basically it's that one.


A nod's as good as a wink to a blind bat.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Rounic said:


> Was going to post what's in the mail but then realized I couldn't do it without showing it or mentioning the name. Oh well, basically it's that one.


Am I missing something? Isn't that the point of this thread?

Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Am I missing something? Isn't that the point of this thread?
> 
> Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


My guess is that the initials for this watch would be MM. I could be wrong though.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Well if everything goes well I will have one of these bad-boys coming directly from Japan:







It is almost the same as the regular model, the only difference is that it says "Fox Fire" instead of "Illuminator" on the dial.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Got it. Didn't realize we now couldn't talk of them at all. Thanks! 

Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> Well if everything goes well I will have one of these bad-boys coming directly from Japan:
> View attachment 1271943
> 
> It is almost the same as the regular model, the only difference is that it says "Fox Fire" instead of "Illuminator" on the dial.


Is this G-Shock #3?


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Snap! I have this incoming to match the 'sand' coloured dial version I already have.
> View attachment 1270191


Oh wow, the copernic looks really nice in blue too! Darn it, back on the hunt! Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Today's fruits of a weekend of research, negotiating and carefully timed bidding.

A vintage late 60s early 70s automatic Dugena - by way of Germany to England and now making it's way to Canada...









And then later this afternoon, a last minute winning bid on the bay for this Sicura 21 jewel world time diver...









I'm really excited to get both of them, and I think I'll take her easy on the purchasing, at least for a little while ( he wrote whilst crossing his fingers )

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> Is this G-Shock #3?


Third so far!


----------



## jmcostales (Oct 10, 2013)

Expecting two pieces this month:

Seiko 6139-7071










44mm Pilot (Sterile Dial)










Both pieces I won through Ebay Auction.

Can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Both great pieces! That's one of the coolest Seiko chronos I've seen yet. Congrats! 

Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

It looks like I just bought this:









Ok, now I'm done! Seriously! This is the 12th watch I've bought since July, and I've only sold one. I may have to put one or two for sale.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

This







Seller's pic


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> This
> View attachment 1272646
> 
> Seller's pic


Nice pick up Brad. Looks good on the Magrette Bracelet. Hopefully the seller is including the black leather with red stitching strap. One of the softest straps I have ever had and looks great with the Regattare.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> This
> View attachment 1272646
> 
> Seller's pic


Yes, very nice pickup! You must have snapped that up very quickly......it was already sold before I saw it for sale


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Nice pick up Brad. Looks good on the Magrette Bracelet. Hopefully the seller is including the black leather with red stitching strap. One of the softest straps I have ever had and looks great with the Regattare.


Yes. These straps are coming with it. 








Look forward to trying a different look, but I'm really happy it's on the bracelet.



Gazza74 said:


> Yes, very nice pickup! You must have snapped that up very quickly......it was already sold before I saw it for sale


It wasn't on this forum, but yes I moved pretty quickly. I'm selling my bronze/brass to find it - the brass is nice, but not the right Magrette for me.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> It wasn't on this forum, but yes I moved pretty quickly. I'm selling my bronze/brass to find it - the brass is nice, but not the right Magrette for me.


I know the forum - mine is from the same place.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

In that case, it was a steal!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Yes. These straps are coming with it.
> View attachment 1272758
> 
> 
> ...


Magrette really makes some nice straps and that's a beautiful watch to go with them.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Despite the fact that I have 4 watches on order currently, is it bad that I feel like I'm going through withdrawal because it'll be at least a week before I receive one and realize that I'll have nothing new to marvel at until then?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Despite the fact that I have 4 watches on order currently, is it bad that I feel like I'm going through withdrawal because it'll be at least a week before I receive one and realize that I'll have nothing new to marvel at until then?


Bad? Yes
Normal? Yes


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I have 2 incoming and I am still on the hunt. 
You are very very normal.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I should have one of these on the way shortly to replace the one I traded a couple weeks ago.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I just got a watch that I really love in the mail yesterday and have three others on order that will be spread out between next week and the end of December. But, I just joined the "No more watches for awhile" club till at least 2014. I already have the shakes just thinking about it. 

What's wrong with us? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> I just got a watch that I really love in the mail yesterday and have three others on order that will be spread out between next week and the end of December. But, I just joined the "No more watches for awhile" club till at least 2014. I already have the shakes just thinking about it.
> 
> What's wrong with us?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I'm the same way. As soon as one is paid for and in the mail, I start looking at what's next. My wife says I'm obsessed. I like to think of it as loving to do research (yeah, whatever helps I guess).


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

just sold a block of options that are 10 years old. To treat myself i bought....watch straps.

1x The Hannibal Smith NATO Strap w/ Polished Hardware - 20mm 5+ for $8.75 each
1x The H3rrington NATO Strap w/ Polished Hardware - 20mm 5+ for $8.75 each
1x The Explorer NATO Strap w/ Polished Hardware - 20mm 5+ for $8.75 each
1x The MI6 Bond 5-Ring Zulu w/ Brushed SS Hardware (Stitched) - 22mm 5+ for $11.90 each
1x The Ranger Leather 5-Ring ZULU w/ Brushed Hardware - 22mm 5+ for $24.50 each
1x The Infantry 5-Ring Zulu w/ PVD Hardware (Stitched) - 22mm 5+ for $12.60 each
1x The Erebus Leather NATO Strap w/ PVD Hardware - 22mm 5+ for $17.85 each
1x The Lumberjack NATO Strap w/ Polished Hardware - 22mm 5+ for $8.75 each






Subtotal : $101.85 USD
Shipping : $0.00 USD
Total : $101.85 USD

thanks jt at natostrapco!!!!


----------



## dbg326 (Sep 23, 2012)

Bit of an impulse buy, but I've got a Cadence Josh Chadwick that should be here on Friday.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Pretty soon my baby will be coming home to me. My Steinhart Pepsi GMT was getting serviced by James at MWWC for a new mainspring and reversers, and time regulation. It will run like a top now! :-!


















James at MWWC does fantastic work! He is one of THE professionals. b-)


----------



## liminal (Sep 1, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> This
> View attachment 1272646
> 
> Seller's pic


I'm really liking Magrette at the moment.

I wish I could get my hands on the Moana Pacific Chrono in PVD.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Just arrived this morning - a sterile military/field watch from ebay (Orkina) worth 12$ shipped. The strap is bad and will be replaced with a nato. The watch is worth the money and has decent lume.


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

Ran into some money and finally got the guts to pull the trigger on this:









I've never owned a Seiko with a 4206/4207, and there's surprisingly little information out there on them. Here's to hoping it stacks up well to the 7s26.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

The green one arrived today. Order placed for a tan one.


----------



## Derka (May 6, 2011)

Just got an email saying this was on its way! First Sea-Gull and I am so happy my collection is growing after over a year away from watches. Also, does anyone know the band width on this watch? I want to order a band for it but can't seem to find the size. A thanks to Jun from Times-International!








Seller Photo


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

This, and then I'm DONE


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

whatmeworry said:


> This, and then I'm DONE
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


You're a mad man!


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

whatmeworry said:


> This, and then I'm DONE
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


A looker for sure. Is it the midsize one? A couple years ago the only thing I wanted was one of those. Now I'm back wanting one.
How to explain to wife?


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Dagaz dial and hands


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

theScanian said:


> A looker for sure. Is it the midsize one? A couple years ago the only thing I wanted was one of those. Now I'm back wanting one.
> How to explain to wife?


Yes, the midsize. I've decided I much prefer smaller watches

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dog Case (Dec 8, 2009)

Whoops, I guess I snagged a (hopefully) lightly used Mako for $60 last night. Was just listed with a Buy It Now when I found it.


----------



## pinoymutt (Sep 26, 2013)

Just got my Obris Morgan Explorer (Blue/Brushed) in yesterday, had it sized, and am waiting by the mailbox for this bad boy from the guys over at C&B to complete it:









And also got one of these bad boys coming from Mother Russia (my first Russian Auto) by way of the folks over at Maranom!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

...actually Iwas looking for 7002, but this will do.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Another Bagelsport to add to the stable.


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

Waiting on this (in customs):


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Just realised that mine is actually the black date which I'm pretty happy about.












James_ said:


>


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

plot said:


> Another Bagelsport to add to the stable.


Those are very tempting.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

This.......


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

whatmeworry said:


> This, and then I'm DONE
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Suuuuuuuuuuuuuure ya are Olly.........


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

This guy,








Seller's picture.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Picked up an Eco-Drive and a Redline for my wife (she asked for them). The Citizen is going to need to be returned/repaired, as the day/date do not coincide with the hour as they should. The Redline is massive, but it is nicer than I expected. I just assumed that it was quartz, and I am quite surprised that it is not. It is bigger/flashier than my preference, but it seems to be just what she wanted, so great.


----------



## Gorman22 (Jan 23, 2013)

I've got a Tag Carrera that I picked up in the sales forum, and for only about a fifth of the retail.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> This.......


What model is that (he said causally for no reason whatsoever ;-) )


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

That looks very much like an orange Knight to me. The only Knight of the three colours (Black/White/Orange) to have an untextured face and came in two models, the Skxa51 on Rubber and the Skxa61 on the stainless bracelet. The Bracelet itself is a rarity. All discontinued in 2004, I think.

A very nice watch.


K.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Kubby said:


> That looks very much like an orange Knight to me. The only Knight of the three colours (Black/White/Orange) to have an untextured face and came in two models, the Skxa51 on Rubber and the Skxa61 on the stainless bracelet. The Bracelet itself is a rarity. All discontinued in 2004, I think.
> 
> A very nice watch.
> 
> K.


Brits. Just like us. But they know stuff.


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

Just ordered this Festina, I like the Monaco-vibe it has.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Oops...


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Oops...
> View attachment 1278677


Haha what is that :-D


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

whoa said:


> Haha what is that :-D


Tokima digi-robot. More of a cool desk clock than a wearable watch. I had one a few years ago but sold it. It won't get worn, but will sit happily on my desk at work.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Tokima digi-robot. More of a cool desk clock than a wearable watch. I had one a few years ago but sold it. It won't get worn, but will sit happily on my desk at work.


Yeah looks rather big.. But kind of cool ;-)

Sent from miles away using rock and the occasional paper and scissors ;-)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Oops...
> View attachment 1278677


Heh, this reminds me of the watches that turned into robots in the 80's. Very cool and nostalgic.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Heh, this reminds me of the watches that turned into robots in the 80's. Very cool and nostalgic.
> 
> View attachment 1278736


Vintage Pre Transformer Micro Robot Quartz Watch - New in Original Box - NOS !! | eBay


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> Vintage Pre Transformer Micro Robot Quartz Watch - New in Original Box - NOS !! | eBay


It's funny how all of those things that you collect as a kid end up being worth so much more years later. I had one of these and it probably cost $20 at the most at the time and they now go for at least 3 times that. I watch a show called Pawn Stars which is based in a pawn shop in Las Vegas. I remember someone bringing in just the head of a toy that he wanted to sell. They called in their toy expert who told them it's one of the most sought after toy there is and the head along sells for over $4,000 and a complete toy over $15,000. I had that toy when I was a kid... o|


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Tokima digi-robot. More of a cool desk clock than a wearable watch. I had one a few years ago but sold it. It won't get worn, but will sit happily on my desk at work.


Lucky for you we don't work together. I'd come into the office early just to snatch it off your desk.

Just kidding.

I'd never go into the office early. I'd wait for you to go to the loo.

Sent via 25th century technology by an angry chimp with electrodes hooked to his brain.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

soulbazz said:


> This will be my first Chinese watch,
> 
> View attachment 1261984
> 
> ...


New shoes arrived from Crown and Buckle,


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Lucky for you we don't work together.


This much is true


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

soulbazz said:


> New shoes arrived from Crown and Buckle,


I really like that Sea-Gull. That one will be added to the list.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Heh, this reminds me of the watches that turned into robots in the 80's. Very cool and nostalgic.
> 
> View attachment 1278736


this is waaay beyond cool.


----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Just picked these two up. Been wanting the Parnis for awhile, got the Guess super cheap as a mod/ Speedmaster homage, but my girlfriend really likes it as is, so I guess Ill leave it. Had to get a new clasp for it though, only 1 micro adjustment and its just a tad too tight.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Bumped into this weird looking Nautica on the local Craigslist-like website. Couldn't resist for $45.


















Model numberA22541Part NumberA22541Dial Window Material TypeCrystalDisplay TypeAnalogueClasp TypeBuckleCase MaterialStainless SteelCase Diameter44 millimetresCase Thickness10 millimetresBand MaterialLeatherBand LengthMensBand Width20 millimetresDial ColourBlackCalendarDateMovementswissWater Pressure Resistance50 metres


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> Bumped into this weird looking Nautica on the local Craigslist-like website. Couldn't resist for $45.
> 
> View attachment 1279794
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool. I really should start checking Craigslist.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, got another G-Shock on the way. This time a collectors piece:







A DW-6400, these types of G-Shocks are often called "Gundams" due to their resemblance of the giant robots in the cartoons. This one is missing the wrist guards and original strap, but I got it at a really good price in an auction so I will consider it a restoration project.


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

One down, two more on the go 

Casio Edifice EFM-501D-1AVEF *crap photo* bracelet needs adjustment


----------



## analoguezombie (May 10, 2013)

One these arrived today ( obviously not my photo ) unfortunately after lusting after an explorer style watch for ages something about it isn't quite working for me possibly the size I'm used to 42mm + watches .


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Look what just arrived in the mail just now









I managed to start the one-in, one-out policy, keeping me below 12 watches for now, although the Casio I got from Kohls with Kohls cash will be going back, as it is a boy's watch, despite being listed as a man's watch.

To make matters worse, I just got an email from LongIslandWatch that one I was looking at there was back in stock. I'm pretty sure if I buy that one though my wife will be buying herself something expensive, and I've also been looking at vintage watches on ebay. Hold on, I was supposed to be done for a while after today's arrival. I give myself less than a week to fall off the wagon. I have no self-discipline what-so-ever.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

analoguezombie said:


> View attachment 1279935
> 
> 
> One these arrived today ( obviously not my photo ) unfortunately after lusting after an explorer style watch for ages something about it isn't quite working for me possibly the size I'm used to 42mm + watches .


I would love to get my hands on one of those riveted bracelets.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Did it again.......







(pic found on google)


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on a Squale 20 Atmos Root Beer. My first vintage-esque(?) watch...

I'm going to get a similar strap to recreate that look. 

I think this is it for me. No more watches. My collection is complete. At least for 2013  

(Not my pic)


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

Look who decided to join the party b-)
Two down, one more to go!

Casio Edifice EF-539D-7AVEF










Now I have 3 bracelets - got to find a place to adjust the two new-comers FAST










Ole!

LE: Just adjusted them, and the guy used one of these - Pin Extractor/Remover Tool/Gadget for metal band watches: Watches Shop: Amazon.co.uk: Watches - which I was too dumb to order... :-(


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

sigh, I swear I'm done now...

Just arrived yesterday:









En route now:

































On order:


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow Jason. That is big incoming post 
PS Great name by the way...all the Stallions are named Jason


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

This is on the way from Ohio. I couldn't wait any longer for a 44mm to come for sale so going to try the 47mm. May have to take some steroids but thats how I roll when it comes to watches. Don't tell Waterdude........


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> This is on the way from Ohio. I couldn't wait any longer for a 44mm to come for sale so going to try the 47mm. May have to take some steroids but thats how I roll when it comes to watches. Don't tell Waterdude........


Ha! Took ur time on this one, eh?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

I finally broke down an ordered a Fineat. But at $22.90 shipped I can't complain.









Sean


----------



## beanoil (Oct 22, 2013)

Inspired by this thread, as well as many others, I have a renewed interest in watches. I dug out my Seiko Kinetic (anniversary gift from 1995), and an old Timex. I tossed a couple of 10.00 discount store specials, and put on my sons military style Invicta (RIP PFC Huie. You are missed). I purchased a Citizen Eco-Drive a month ago, and just pulled the trigger on a Bulova Marine Star and a carbon fiber with red stitching band. It's been said here before.. Too many watches, too little time.
Thanks to all who inspire.....


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

beanoil said:


> Inspired by this thread, as well as many others, I have a renewed interest in watches. I dug out my Seiko Kinetic (anniversary gift from 1995), and an old Timex. I tossed a couple of 10.00 discount store specials, and put on my sons military style Invicta (RIP PFC Huie. You are missed). I purchased a Citizen Eco-Drive a month ago, and just pulled the trigger on a Bulova Marine Star and a carbon fiber with red stitching band. It's been said here before.. Too many watches, too little time.
> Thanks to all who inspire.....


Those are 2 very nice buys! Do you happen to have the model number on that Citizen? I would love to add it to my ever-growing wish list.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> Bumped into this weird looking Nautica on the local Craigslist-like website. Couldn't resist for $45.
> 
> View attachment 1279798
> 
> ...


Got it today. I like it! Really cool dial and I'm really digging that nostalgic nautical vibe. Well built too! Stainless everything and a thick leather strap. Since it was secondhand, there are some scratches on the crystal but nothing I can't live with. It has a Ronda movement and the lugs may look solid but there are 20mm springbars hidden underneath the strap. For the $45 I paid I feel like I got a cool addition to my collection without breaking the bank.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Seiko SNDA57. Needed a "grab and go" analog chrono. Well, maybe "needed" is too strong a word!









(Image taken from the Web, with apologies.)


----------



## beanoil (Oct 22, 2013)

Heiden Carbon Fiber Style Leather Watch Band - Black w/ Blue - 22mm


Gazza74 said:


> Those are 2 very nice buys! Do you happen to have the model number on that Citizen? I would love to add it to my ever-growing wish list.


 Yes sir, Gazza, I do. That is a Citizen CA0330-59A. That's the bracelet model as shown with the white face. I have seen pictures of a leather band version. I think it could be switched up easily with one of the Heiden straps in the link as well.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

thank you beanoil. Hope you are enjoying the watches.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

What's a collection without a G?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

jopex said:


> What's a collection without a G?


a non-digital one?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

what? again? you have an issue with some watches...


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

jopex said:


> What's a collection without a G?


Without *a* G - as in one?! Only one?! :think:
I neeeeed this onneeeeee! ETA by the end of year, didn't target it yet - still searching for a good price in EU... Any hints? :-s


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> what? again? you have an issue with some watches...


I did not sleep well last night.. It was a moment of weakness...


----------



## melvintan (Nov 27, 2012)

Just gotten this today!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

giah said:


> Without *a* G - as in one?! Only one?! :think:
> I neeeeed this onneeeeee! ETA by the end of year, didn't target it yet - still searching for a good price in EU... Any hints? :-s


Rakuten has this exact model for $149.74 here: Rakuten: CASIO g-shock G-shock Casio GA-110SN-3/GA 110SN-3 Breezy Colors /

Incidentally I just received this GA110HC from an eBay seller and I love it so far.









Also, separately, I got an e-mail that this watch has been shipped by Steinhart today and is scheduled to deliver on Monday before 10:30am. Seriously fast shipping. I can't wait.


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

jopex said:


> What's a collection without a G?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Errm, aesthetically attractive?
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Kubby said:


> jopex said:
> 
> 
> > What's a collection without a G?
> ...


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Rakuten has this exact model for $149.74 here: Rakuten: CASIO g-shock G-shock Casio GA-110SN-3/GA 110SN-3 Breezy Colors /


Thanks for the link, but I still hope to get it cheaper and not from outside EU.
Black Friday... Christmas... can't wait much more though. :-x


----------



## Shakas (Aug 30, 2010)

jonasbry said:


> View attachment 1263592
> 
> 
> (In January 2014 ..  )


Oww What is the name/brand? I really like it!


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

jopex said:


> What's a collection without a G?


A collection I can wear? (Although I have 6 quartz ;-) )

I doubt there are a lot of one handers in a collection with G's. To each their own. (as long as we all have fun :-d )


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jopex said:


> I did not sleep well last night.. It was a moment of weakness...


...tell me about it. I sometimes go into state of total mesmerism, usualy caused by watchrecon or e-bay. when I wake up, I find strange messages in my inbox like "payment sent" and "your tracing number is..."

few weeks later, something awaits me in the post office.

total mistery. I will have to visit a doctor or stay away from such dangerous internet sites and start knitting or something


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Also, separately, I got an e-mail that this watch has been shipped by Steinhart today and is scheduled to deliver on Monday before 10:30am. Seriously fast shipping. I can't wait.
> 
> View attachment 1282996


Looking forward to seeing this one in the flesh. Or at least, on your flesh.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Looking forward to seeing this one in the flesh. Or at least, on your flesh.


Me too! I'll likely be wearing a "placeholder watch" (one I don't really care if I wear or not) in anticipation of a late morning swap.


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

giah said:


> Look who decided to join the party b-)
> Two down, one more to go!
> 
> Casio Edifice EF-539D-7AVEF
> ...


giah, those are nice Edifice watches. I'm going to pull the trigger on one of those in the next week! That silver w/ white face is very nice looking!


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks! My friend got the black one and that one is also good looking.
Be advised that the watch is big!
Also, price-wise - I got mine for about 75pounds.

Happy shopping


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Nothing in the mail but I picked up another BUM equipment touch watch(like a Tissot T touch but uglier) and had a Seiko fixed for a friend who needs a dress watch.I have the Touch watch on a red TIMEX weekender strap.It is a nice day here in carrington forties(Fahrenheit) I think.The winds are currently calm.


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

I just ordered a band for a watch that hasn't even arrived yet...









for my...









I wasn't planning on ordering til I had the watch (and planning on higher quality), but a beige/tan 12mm nylon is *ridiculously* hard to find and this was the only on I could find and one of the last 2 in stock. I just love the weave pattern.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Jaded Albion said:


> I just ordered a band for a watch that hasn't even arrived yet...
> 
> View attachment 1284321
> 
> ...


I've been looking at some funky coloured nylon/perlon straps recently. Should look good.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jaded Albion said:


> I just ordered a band for a watch that hasn't even arrived yet...
> 
> View attachment 1284321
> 
> ...


That will make a very nice combo! Nicely done!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Both in the mail to me now!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

So that Sinn didn't scratch the itch. . .

Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I had already ordered both these watches before the Sinns. It gonna be tough, but I am hoping to stay strong till 2014 (but never say never- you don't know what you're gonna come across)


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Just ordered these Suppa GShock strap adapters, now I just need to get a new Gshock to put them on! I'm thinking an analog one this time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

This sexy little number. Sooo hyped!!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Rentacop said:


> Just ordered these Suppa GShock strap adapters, now I just need to get a new Gshock to put them on! I'm thinking an analog one this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Analog G's > Digital G's IMHO


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Just picked up my other Unicorn.
Preview (photo from Google Images)









I'll have number 14 of 20.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Rentacop said:


> Just ordered these Suppa GShock strap adapters, now I just need to get a new Gshock to put them on! I'm thinking an analog one this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw these and was like "Hey cool! I'll get some for my 5600bb, let's see where I... HOLY CRAP $40??"


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Hmm... So the FedEx tracking still says delivery tomorrow for this one.









But if you look at it then it seems that they still don't have the package so I don't see how that's possible.









Does anyone have experience with FedEx shipping from, in the case, Germany or anywhere else overseas to the US? Is this normal or is it likely that FedEx really hasn't received the package yet?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Hmm... So the FedEx tracking still says delivery tomorrow for this one.
> 
> View attachment 1285096
> 
> ...


When I ordered my Steinhart, the tracking updated all the way until it reached my door step. FedEx tends to update better than USPS so that's strange. Just know that if it doesnt get there tomorrow, the "Initiated" status is the correct one, unfortunately.


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Hmm... So the FedEx tracking still says delivery tomorrow for this one.
> 
> View attachment 1285096
> 
> ...


Same thing is happening with my Seiko...it's supposed to be here tomorrow, but it's still listed as "Origin post is preparing shipment". Mine is USPS though...i think...i got two different tracking numbers...


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Found this one mint for $35 on the local fleabay.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> When I ordered my Steinhart, the tracking updated all the way until it reached my door step. FedEx tends to update better than USPS so that's strange. Just know that if it doesnt get there tomorrow, the "Initiated" status is the correct one, unfortunately.





Jaded Albion said:


> Same thing is happening with my Seiko...it's supposed to be here tomorrow, but it's still listed as "Origin post is preparing shipment". Mine is USPS though...i think...i got two different tracking numbers...


That's what I was afraid of. I'm still going to plan a "filler" watch for tomorrow just in case but I'll be more prepared to e-mail Steinhart to make sure nothing is wrong when it doesn't arrive and the status doesn't change.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Given my love for vintage Soviet watches and my recent digital watch bug, this purchase was inevitable







Elektronika 5, made in Byelorussian SSR in the 80s.

It needed a strap to go with it, so I also ordered another NATO from Jay!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

white whale will come tomorrow. cant wait.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1285254
> 
> 
> white whale will come tomorrow. cant wait.


So managed to track one down? Big congrats!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

yep-this year two grails achieved: Bullhead and white BFS. can it go better? next year I want Dagaz to open preorders for Typhoon...and this is it.


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

*Seiko SRP315*


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1285254
> 
> 
> white whale will come tomorrow. cant wait.


Nice! from Rob?
Big congrats


----------



## wtb2612 (Oct 31, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> Got it today. I like it! Really cool dial and I'm really digging that nostalgic nautical vibe. Well built too! Stainless everything and a thick leather strap. Since it was secondhand, there are some scratches on the crystal but nothing I can't live with. It has a Ronda movement and the lugs may look solid but there are 20mm springbars hidden underneath the strap. For the $45 I paid I feel like I got a cool addition to my collection without breaking the bank.
> 
> View attachment 1282020
> 
> ...


That's actually a really cool looking watch. Good find.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Negakinu said:


> I saw these and was like "Hey cool! I'll get some for my 5600bb, let's see where I... HOLY CRAP $40??"


Yeah I know, pretty pricey for two little pieces of metal... Fortunately I've given up on trying to be rational when it comes to purchasing watch stuff. I mean after all, one (maybe two) watches should be enough right? Lol
As long as I don't get carried away to the point my wife shuts me down and my kids still have food to eat it's all good I guess. 
Now all I have to do is find a watch to use with the adapters!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dog Case (Dec 8, 2009)

Guys I really need you to start trawling Ebay and buying all of the cheap Orients before I find them, I can't keep spending my money on these things.

I just won an auction for this Chicane, it only got up to $56.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Dog Case said:


> Guys I really need you to start trawling Ebay and buying all of the cheap Orients before I find them, I can't keep spending my money on these things.
> 
> I just won an auction for this Chicane, it only got up to $56.
> 
> View attachment 1285664


I don't own a single orient.... Feel free to send me any extras!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

merl said:


> Nice! from Rob?
> Big congrats


nope. original version.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Hmm... So the FedEx tracking still says delivery tomorrow for this one.
> 
> View attachment 1285096
> 
> ...


So I confirmed with FedEx this morning that they haven't even received the package yet so I have no clue what's going on with it. Hopefully they ship it soon?


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> So I confirmed with FedEx this morning that they haven't even received the package yet so I have no clue what's going on with it. Hopefully they ship it soon?


Sorry to hear that, Jason. I was looking forward to your pics. What a letdown for you. I hope you figure out what's going on with it soon.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> Sorry to hear that, Jason. I was looking forward to your pics. What a letdown for you. I hope you figure out what's going on with it soon.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


All is not lost. I found out through the Seinhart forum that this is completely normal. They send the info to FedEx but they actually ship packages on Tuesdays so it should actually leave tomorrow and arrive Thursday or Friday so I should have the watch by the end of the week. Expect an unboxing late this week or this weekend of my first bronze watch.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I will be very interested in that thread Jason. I have a regular 47mm Nav B Uhr on the way (which I suspect will be too big). The one your getting is a beauty.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> I will be very interested in that thread Jason. I have a regular 47mm Nav B Uhr on the way (which I suspect will be too big). The one your getting is a beauty.


I almost went for the 47mm bronze but thought better of it. Really 45mm is as big as I want to go. People were saying it didn't wear as big as it seems but 47mm I felt was still going to be too large.


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

SKZ323J1


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> All is not lost. I found out through the Seinhart forum that this is completely normal. They send the info to FedEx but they actually ship packages on Tuesdays so it should actually leave tomorrow and arrive Thursday or Friday so I should have the watch by the end of the week. Expect an unboxing late this week or this weekend of my first bronze watch.


Update. FedEx does actually have the package now. It left Steinhart today and is scheduled to deliver to me tomorrow morning so, barring any shipping delays, I should have this watch tomorrow.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Laco Paderborn B-Dial to join my previous generation Laco A-Dial. Glad to see Laco using temp blued hands now. I decided I have too many pilot watches not to have a B-Dial already...


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

Finally - filed order on 02Nov - got it today 19Nov - that's a long journey all the way from Singapore...

Seiko SNN079P2 Tachymeter 100m Chrono









The watch is pretty good looking, just as I thought, I love the looks a lot. Buuuuut - there's a big issue with it - is so darn SMALL... :-(
It's the smallest of my collection now, and guess what - size-wise, the next one in my box is again a... Seiko :-x [but that one was a gift]
Next few days I'll think about the possibility of selling it...

LE:

As a comparison, the next Seiko is stated to have 44mm, and the black Casio 47mm









and the last white Casio should be 48mm









Either way - my new Seiko is tiny o|


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Rounic said:


> SKZ323J1


Gorgeous watch. Had one, sold it, will probably get it again. Was as nice as my Sumo. (Better, in fact, since my Sumo came with some scratches.)


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Seiko SSC081
Took a bit of a gamble with this one. Not shure if it's the real deal, but if it is, then it's a steal.


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

giah said:


> Without *a* G - as in one?! Only one?! :think:
> I neeeeed this onneeeeee! ETA by the end of year, didn't target it yet - still searching for a good price in EU... Any hints? :-s


Well - it's on its way and hopefully it can beat Singapore time... Just nailed "the last one" at a good price at amazon.com ~ 130$ shipped [have in mind that shipping to Romania is not accepted by all sellers plus it doesn't come cheap - as this one did ] - hope I won't check any other customs fees...
Stay tuned as I'm also planning to take advantage of the 20% discount on amazon.co.uk! 

LE: found it on amazon.es same price, free shipping - so I might get it faster - let's hope cancel order works...


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

Gisae said:


> Seiko SSC081
> Took a bit of a gamble with this one. Not shure if it's the real deal, but if it is, then it's a steal.


I really like that one - can you please share any details?
PS: I have it on my loooong list also


----------



## Bender Bending Rodriguez (Nov 11, 2013)

I ordered this one yesterday:








I also ordered this watch from Belgium last week, a whole 7 days later and no updates from the shipping company


----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

I blame the "Bit by the Parnis bug" thread:















Also picking up a few more when I head home tomorrow. Gonna have to update the "Show us your Citizen" and "Show us your collection" threads when I get back.

Good thing I bought another watch box last week. Actually, its probably not, but oh well.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> Found this one mint for $35 on the local fleabay.


Got it today. I think "mint" was an understatement. The thing is brand new! Still covered in plastic foil and with the pricetag dangling from the strap. I think this is the most watch I've ever received for $35. The watch feels very heavy, solid and tough with smooth inner bezel rotation. The strap is heavy rubber and overal fit and finish is great. This doesn't feel like a Casio at all. VERY happy with my purchase.

















*Casio MTF-E001-1AVEF*

Neo-display 
A luminous coating provides long-term illumination in the dark after only a short exposure to light.

Date display 
The current date is shown on the display

Direction Bezel 
This bezel can be used to determine approximate directions.

Mineral glass 
The tough, scratch-resistant mineral glass protects the watch against unsightly damage.

Solid stainless steel case

Screw locked back 
The screw connection on the base of the housing optimally protects the inner workings of the watch and simultaneously provides easy access, when changing the battery for example.

Screw-in crown 
A special screw connection ensures that the watch is waterproof, even at the crown.

Resin band 
Synthetic resin is the ideal material for wrist straps thanks to its extremely durable and flexible properties.

3 Years - 1 Battery 
The battery supplies the watch with sufficient energy for approx. three years.

Water resistance classification (10 bar) 
Perfect for swimming and snorkelling: the watch is water resistant to 10 bar / 100 metres. The metres value does not relate to a diving depth but to the air pressure used in the course of the water resistance test. (ISO 22810)

Accuracy
+/- 20 sec seconds per month

Type of battery
SR626SW

Dimensions
approx. 51,00mm x 45,00mm x 13,10mm (H x W x D)

Weight
approx. 103,00 g


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks great, enjoy!
That's a very good price!


----------



## Notorious ASB (Sep 8, 2013)

Magrette Bronze should hit the doorstep this afternoon! Will post pictures soon after!

Love 
The Notorious ASB


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's a mini-unboxing of my new Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Bronze 44mm that just arrived. It's a beautiful watch that I can't wait to wear tomorrow. Unfortunately I can't wear it today as it arrived with a screw having fallen out of the movement so I'll be keeping it in the box to keep the screw from jamming anything until I can open it and fix it tonight. A minor annoying problem but it's not a huge deal since I can fix it easily myself at least.

Here's the pictures.








































































Nice bronze buckle.








Note the screw not screwed into the movement. I didn't notice it until after this picture.








With my Marine B-Uhr. They're actually the same size case but I think the dial color and the bronze somehow make the Nav B-Uhr look bigger.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Here's a mini-unboxing of my new Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Bronze 44mm that just arrived. It's a beautiful watch that I can't wait to wear tomorrow. Unfortunately I can't wear it today as it arrived with a screw having fallen out of the movement so I'll be keeping it in the box to keep the screw from jamming anything until I can open it and fix it tonight. A minor annoying problem but it's not a huge deal since I can fix it easily myself at least.
> 
> With my Marine B-Uhr. They're actually the same size case but I think the dial color and the bronze somehow make the Nav B-Uhr look bigger.
> View attachment 1288196


The watch looks awesome! Looking back on things, I can't say I'm surprised to hear you have a screw loose. 

I think the concentric circles on the white play a trick on the eye make it seem smaller.

Can't wait for the update with a wrist shot. Is the strap as nice as it looks?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks good Jason. 

Enjoy


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> The watch looks awesome! Looking back on things, I can't say I'm surprised to hear you have a screw loose.
> 
> I think the concentric circles on the white play a trick on the eye make it seem smaller.
> 
> ...


Hehe, you're not the first to say that and, in retrospect, you're correct that it's appropriate for me.

I may attempt to use some tape to open up the back at lunch and see if I can get it fixed. I have a little pocket knife that I think I can use to screw it back in.

The strap seems very nice. It's the usual high quality you get from Steinhart. I can't wait to actually get it on my wrist now!

EDIT: Packing tape didn't do the job like duct tape would so I'll have to wait until I get home and use the rubber ball or, if that doesn't work, a caseback opener. I'll try hard with the ball though as I don't want any risk of scratching the caseback.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My Daytona homage finally came in the mail! Not a bad watch, the finish is pretty nice for a $40 watch. The pushers don't function at all and the dial is a bit off center, but that's pretty tough to notice unless you're really looking. Clasp is pretty ****ty too, better than my other Bagelsports, but still not too good. I might post a review of it later considering I haven't seen any for this particular Bagelsport.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

plot said:


> My Daytona homage finally came in the mail! Not a bad watch, the finish is pretty nice for a $40 watch. The pushers don't function at all and the dial is a bit off center, but that's pretty tough to notice unless you're really looking. Clasp is pretty ****ty too, better than my other Bagelsports, but still not too good. I might post a review of it later considering I haven't seen any for this particular Bagelsport.


Did you unscrew the pushers? If they still don't work to set the day and date, I'd start a return case. My first Bagelsport Daytona was a complete dud. The second one is fine.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Yep, shortly after posting I realized they had to be unscrewed for use haha. Thanks!


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Here's a mini-unboxing of my new Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Bronze 44mm that just arrived. It's a beautiful watch that I can't wait to wear tomorrow. Unfortunately I can't wear it today as it arrived with a screw having fallen out of the movement so I'll be keeping it in the box to keep the screw from jamming anything until I can open it and fix it tonight. A minor annoying problem but it's not a huge deal since I can fix it easily myself at least.
> 
> Here's. ............
> 
> ...


Envy running at a very high speed tru my veins........



Bender Bending Rodriguez said:


> I ordered this one yesterday:
> View attachment 1287747
> 
> 
> ...


Wow like that orange markers citizen a lot!


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Snagged this for $14, not expecting much, but we'll see!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

This should be in the mail tomorrow...... 










Jake's picture.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> This should be in the mail tomorrow......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...you lucky dude. I can t wait for these babies to be back in production. you dont by accident have 2 in the mail?

I am currently waiting for the pepsi insert for 7002.

EDIT: holy mother of god, they are in stock!


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Also in the mail, but I guess a few weeks away.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Victorinox Blue Officer's 241360. I have three in 32mm; this is my first 40mm Officer's.


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

So jopex HAD TO post the discount sale on amazon.co.uk in the bargain thread... So combined with the fact that I was checking few models there made me to PUSH the damn button... on 3 of them... :-x
Here it goes - Timex, a whole bunch of them:

Timex IQ Flyback Chrono Compass T49866 on white









Timex IQ Compass T2N726









Timex IQ Tide Temp Compass T2N740









And another one for a friend of mine - Timex IQ Flyback Chrono Compass T49867 on black









I wanted to get the redG instead of the Timex IQ Compass T2N726, but the delivery estimate was about 2 months?! But still, looking forward to encountering this one too, still searching for it now:









Will check on the arrival for keepers, as I'm not really sure about all of them.
Well, this is nov2013 - I may be finding something to buy in dec2013 - but THAT'S IT! Ban me from this forum. I want to be "clean" in 2014. o|


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Broke down and ordered an alpha Paul Newman in silver on silver.
I've heard terrible things about the bracelet so I have my head set on a decent leather band any suggestions?
Otherwise I'm going to go with a brown croc on crown and buckle.


----------



## nezadinkzveries (Oct 18, 2013)

Just came to my office, nice condition, good history, very good looking for me personally, and very affordable  USSR production, GOST quality sign, caliber 2628 H, 19 jewels. 
Recommendations for strap - welcome


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

giah said:


> And another one for a friend of mine - Timex IQ Flyback Chrono Compass T49867 on black


Awwwww... you shouldn't have! So kind of you. How did you know this was the one I liked best?


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

No worries, it's my pleasure ;-)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

nezadinkzveries said:


> Just came to my office, nice condition, good history, very good looking for me personally, and very affordable  USSR production, GOST quality sign, caliber 2628 H, 19 jewels.
> Recommendations for strap - welcome


Nice Raketa world time! I would go with a simple black leather strap for that one.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I bought these as a package deal and all are from a reputable seller in mint condition come with the bracelet plus a strap and the original box. Basically I paid for less than the value of 2 of them for all 3. I bought them specifically for the White Neo Monster so I may be selling the other 2 and making my money back.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

...on the way...now preparation for the battle with customs and idiotic delivery services in country. Last time it took 4 days for the package to travel 10 miles from the central depot to my doorstep. it took 24 hours for it to travel 500 miles from Germany to Croatia. Do the math, Hong Kong is across the globe...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Two more incoming, first is an Elektronika CHN-55 made in Belarus by Integral







Second is the "Montana" watch, this watch was very popular in the Soviet Union in the 80s, it is made in China and was one of the few imported watches available to Soviet citizens. It was so popular that Elektronika made a homage of it, the 77. In the 80s an Elektronika would cost between 50-80 rubles, and the Montana was 200-300 rubles, making it a luxury item (as the Russians would say "_Целый год не ел сметану - но купил Монтана_!").







Both of these watches have the ability to play "melodies", corny songs programmed into the watch that could be used as an alarm. Here is a video showing off the Montana:


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Waiting impatiently for the man in brown to bring my Dell Venue 8 Pro. My first tablet and the first time I've bought myself a current/new piece of consumer electronics since my TiVO 13 years ago. (Phones excepted - I always had a thing for phones.)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

This will be out for delivery today. Normally I leave a note for them to leave a package but I forgot this morning. Sometimes she'll leave the package and the slip for me to sign so I called the post office this morning and the guy will mention it to her so hopefully she leaves it so I can try it on my Riccardo tonight. If not then I'll have it tomorrow.


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

and these two


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

First one is very nice!


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

A couple of months ago, I bought a Bernhardt Sea Shark, black dial. Now I want a blue Obris Morgan Explorer AND a Hager Commando, which, to me, is a sort of poor man's Steinhart OVM.

To minimize the financial impact, I am thinking I will most likely a) get them gently used, and b) sell some of the pieces that get the least wrist time in my collection.

There's no peace for the wicked, that's for sure.


----------



## nezadinkzveries (Oct 18, 2013)

Slow Jim, what is the first watch? Very very nice!

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

nezadinkzveries said:


> Slow Jim, what is the first watch? Very very nice!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk


Looks like an Orient Bambino to me.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Armida A8 to end 2013 incomings..


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I need help.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Got this baby comin in next week


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

denmanproject said:


> Got this baby comin in next week


So when you finally made the decision to pull the trigger did you say to yourself, "Tag, you're it"?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have three watches coming from China, the wait sucks. Parnis 6498 pilot, Bagelsport Explorer, Eyki Seiko SNK809 wannabe


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Gazza74 said:


> Looks like an Orient Bambino to me.


Yep but they canceled the order. I got so excited when I found someone who had them in stock. Alas, it was too good to be true


----------



## WatchinJames (Sep 22, 2013)

I got this guy coming in hopefully tomorrow thanks to Pacific 17! My first chronograph. I think its the same feeling I had as my first day of school.. without the terror.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I think I'm officially a WIS. I have a Squale incoming that's a few weeks away and I just preordered a Christopher Ward C61....

How do you do this waiting thing!??!!?

P.S. My watch case is lonely

Not my pic but I love it!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Daniel Ortiz said:


> I think I'm officially a WIS. I have a Squale incoming that's a few weeks away and I just preordered a Christopher Ward C61....
> 
> How do you do this waiting thing!??!!?
> 
> ...


Easy, you just buy more watches in the meantime to fill the void while you wait.


----------



## nezadinkzveries (Oct 18, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> Looks like an Orient Bambino to me.


Watch in the firs photo is Orient Bambino? I tought that is the on the other photo?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

nezadinkzveries said:


> Watch in the firs photo is Orient Bambino? I tought that is the on the other photo?


Yes, agreed. First photo looks like a Maratac


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

So last night at about 2am I discovered the Armida A6 thanks to the members posting in the Armida A7 thread. Andddd 11 hours later I've purchased it.










I'll also probably end up polishing the bezel to make it look a bit more like an explorer.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

VOYAGER!!! 

(generic pic for now)










DHL shipping from the UK -- delivery Wednesday or Friday! Am I going to get hit with customs fees? :-s


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

These 3 arrived a few minutes ago. All of them are in almost new condition and came as a package deal for less than the price of 2 of them for all 3. I originally bought it for the White Neo Monster and planned to sell the others but now I'm debating keeping them all. I'm not sure yet but don't be surprised if those 2 show up on F29.

































EDIT: I just realized that only 1 of these will fit in the watch box that they would have to go in since that box only has 1 more free slot. I could debate if this means I should get a 3rd watch box but the reality is that it means I should almost certainly flip them.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I won this auction, pleased with the price. I have been looking for an Orient to add to the affordable collection. Unless the wife likes the Swiss Legend due to color, it will make a great Christmas present for somebody in the family 

Orient Mako Swiss Legend Watch Set Mens Dive Watch | eBay


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> I won this auction, pleased with the price. I have been looking for an Orient to add to the affordable collection. Unless the wife likes the Swiss Legend due to color, it will make a great Christmas present for somebody in the family
> 
> Orient Mako Swiss Legend Watch Set Mens Dive Watch | eBay


Good pick up. I have the Orient and it's a good watch. That Swiss Legend will definitely save you money for the holidays.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> VOYAGER!!!
> 
> (generic pic for now)
> 
> ...


Wow, DHL doesn't mess around -- picked up 16:12 zulu, departed Heathrow 21:01 zulu!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Wow, DHL doesn't mess around -- picked up 16:12 zulu, departed Heathrow 21:01 zulu!


They do, but it's on the delivery end, not the pickup end.

Sent via 25th century technology by an angry chimp with electrodes hooked to his brain.


----------



## pafinn (Nov 25, 2013)

Got a 40mm Vostak Komandirskie Tank Commander on the way. My first automatic so I am pretty excited, unfortunately sending takes a long time from Russia apparently.









This is going to be the first of many I think. Only got a TW Steel Goliath Quartz now. On my wishlist are Rodina automatic Bauhaus, Orient Ray, Timex Weekender, which I think will be the next few buys. I want many more though, already picturing a collection!


----------



## alexscott57 (Aug 28, 2013)

This should be here in about a week..... keep refreshing the tracking page..

Sellers pic form Chrono24:


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

alexscott57 said:


> This should be here in about a week..... keep refreshing the tracking page..
> 
> Sellers pic form Chrono24:


One of my all-time favorite watches. Congratulations!


----------



## alexscott57 (Aug 28, 2013)

Louis_A said:


> One of my all-time favorite watches. Congratulations!


Thanks,  really excited about it. I figured it would compliment my Speedmaster Automatic well and make for a nice 2 watch rotation. Now gotta find a good used Omega Dyanmic Chronograph and I'll be done..... for a while.....


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

alexscott57 said:


> Thanks,  really excited about it. I figured it would compliment my Speedmaster Automatic well and make for a nice 2 watch rotation. Now gotta find a good used Omega Dyanmic Chronograph and I'll be done..... for a while.....


You should post some pics when you receive it.


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

I've got a Seiko SNK803 Incoming, as well as a Nato Strap. 

AND 

An Archimede Pilot 39. Totallllly stoked.


----------



## Powerfibers (Nov 13, 2013)

pafinn said:


> Got a 40mm Vostak Komandirskie Tank Commander on the way. My first automatic so I am pretty excited, unfortunately sending takes a long time from Russia apparently.
> 
> View attachment 1293555
> 
> ...


I got my son this exact same watch. I ordered it 11/11 off eBay, and it came yesterday 11/25. It is a cool watch, and my son loves it. Start looking for a new band though....yikes!


----------



## pafinn (Nov 25, 2013)

Powerfibers said:


> I got my son this exact same watch. I ordered it 11/11 off eBay, and it came yesterday 11/25. It is a cool watch, and my son loves it. Start looking for a new band though....yikes!


Thanks for the info, appreciate it! Are you situated in the US? I've heard that about the straps, are they real bad? I was thinking to buy a brown leather strap for it. Natos look good on it as well I think.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Just got my G.Gerlach RWD-6. Totally blown away. Well built. Very nice looking. Wears like a dream. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

theScanian said:


> View attachment 1295159
> 
> View attachment 1295160
> 
> ...


Congrats on this one. I couldn't be happier with my sub-seconds. It's a great watch and wear it in good health!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My Armida A6 arrived today! The shipping was absolutely outstanding, it only took 2 days from Hong Kong, wow.

The watch looks absolutely stunning, although I'm gonna take it to a watch shop to try and get the bezel polished.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

plot said:


> My Armida A6 arrived today! The shipping was absolutely outstanding, it only took 2 days from Hong Kong, wow.
> 
> The watch looks absolutely stunning, although I'm gonna take it to a watch shop to try and get the bezel polished.


Wow indeed. That's a stunner. Congrats and wear it in good health!

Sent via 25th century technology by an angry chimp with electrodes hooked to his brain.


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Adam, that Armida A6 looks great. The 50mm lug to lug doesn't overhang your wrist?

I never knew that there was another Explorer homage other than the Zeno ZEX and Smith Everest. I would have chosen the A6 over the Everest also.

As it is, I though the lug-to-lug would be too much for my 6.5" wrist so I wound up picking up a Zeno ZEX (which I'm wearing while I'm typing this out).


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

So, I guess it was a great day for receiving presents :-!

Here are the goodieeeees - in the best craphothos:













































And the big happy family :-d









Cheers!


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Deep Blue Alpha Marine, 42mm, 48mm L2L. My first 9015 movement.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

The waiting is over, Grand Carrera has arrived b-)

(warning, this picture may induce frivolous spending)


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

tinknocker said:


> Deep Blue Alpha Marine, 42mm, 48mm L2L. My first 9015 movement.


That's a stylish watch! But I think they labeled it wrong.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

millenbop said:


> That's a stylish watch! But I think they labeled it wrong.


Ah, they come in all flavors. Me, I like green


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Stuhrling Original Men's 326B.331113 Aquadiver Regatta Elite - just came in today - my first proper diver


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Rentacop said:


> Just ordered these Suppa GShock strap adapters, now I just need to get a new Gshock to put them on! I'm thinking an analog one this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I finally got these adapters in the mail, looks like they're. 24mm and not 22mm like I hoped. I also picked up a GW7900 and I've got a 2 piece PVD Zulu in the mail to put on the adapters.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

tinknocker said:


> Deep Blue Alpha Marine, 42mm, 48mm L2L. My first 9015 movement.


That is the nicest Deep Blue I have seen yet!! I really like the red version.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Oilers Fan said:


> That is the nicest Deep Blue I have seen yet!! I really like the red version.
> 
> View attachment 1297486


Deep Blue Canada is having the 25% off sale too. It's hard choosing the color, they all look nice but I'm partial to green, i guess


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey all!

Been a while since I visited the site.

I just scratched the itch with this Black Friday purchase:










For $45 I couldn't pass this up.


----------



## loiidol (Jul 28, 2013)

I got a vintage chaika watch in the mail


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

After buying the A8 just under a month ago, I couldn't resist the new A7.









If they had been released at the same time I would have gone for the just A7 because of the cushion case, but I like the A8 too, so I will most likely keep both.

For anyone interested, judging by how quickly the A8 sold, dont wait too long to make your mind up and order, and as an added incentive, they currently have a 10% christmas discount!


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

GLYCINE Ningaloo Reef Automatic
40mm, My first ETA 7750 movement


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Amazing Lightning deal $80:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Netherlands ???

That's what tracking says.
Have the Shanghai's been Shanghaied  

Straps have been waiting a week or so (


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Just purchased a vintage Bercona via the 'bay. Been searching for a nice blue chrono with a white border for awhile now. Interested to see if it actually keeps time properly of course.... The movement is one people don't consider it worthwhile to service.










Sent while distracted.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Just purchased a vintage Bercona via the 'bay. Been searching for a nice blue chrono with a white border for awhile now. Interested to see if it actually keeps time properly of course.... The movement is one people don't consider it worthwhile to service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a very similar Cimier model.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Louis_A said:


> I have a very similar Cimier model.


Yeah there seem to be a number of nearly identical variations.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Just purchased a vintage Bercona via the 'bay. Been searching for a nice blue chrono with a white border for awhile now. Interested to see if it actually keeps time properly of course.... The movement is one people don't consider it worthwhile to service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm afraid to ask what's in it.

Sent via 25th century technology by an angry chimp with electrodes hooked to his brain.


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> ...you lucky dude. I can t wait for these babies to be back in production. you dont by accident have 2 in the mail?
> 
> I am currently waiting for the pepsi insert for 7002.
> 
> EDIT: holy mother of god, they are in stock!


Bah, they were out of stock by the time I found this. Such disappointment!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

One of these









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> I'm afraid to ask what's in it.
> 
> Sent via 25th century technology by an angry chimp with electrodes hooked to his brain.


Some sort of lowly Lapanouse 7(!) jewel chronostop movement. Willing to take a cheap flier on this one. If it doesn't work out I'll step up to something with a Valjoux 7733.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Had to get something for my birthday. Pre-ordered one of these


----------



## the Imp (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Skeptical said:


> Had to get something for my birthday. Pre-ordered one of these
> 
> View attachment 1298225


Nice, just had the blue one over fro a visit for a week on the dutch try-out tour.





































Great build quality, but I'm no diver fan. The visit for a week confirmed my suspicion that I would not wear it enough to spend serious money on a diver.
The blue dial on the other hand is great. When they would fit is in a smaller, lighter watch, I would be very tempted to start saving for one.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

plot said:


> My Armida A6 arrived today! The shipping was absolutely outstanding, it only took 2 days from Hong Kong, wow.
> 
> The watch looks absolutely stunning, although I'm gonna take it to a watch shop to try and get the bezel polished.


Wow stunning, how is the lume? I'm thinking of ordering the A6 myself.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Yet another Elektronika, this one has a funky blue face.


----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Picked up these from my folks. Some have been sitting there for nearly 3 mos.









Casio EFR 527
Timex Weekender
Cjiba Chinese automatic beater
Sekonda
Sekonda
Citizen Skyhawk AT's in PVD and stainless steel


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

T_I said:


> Great build quality, but I'm no diver fan. The visit for a week confirmed my suspicion that I would wear it enough to spend serious money on a diver.
> The blue dial on the other hand is great. When they would fit is in a smaller, lighter watch, I would be very tempted to start saving for one.


Yeah, I am definitely a diver guy. I've owned all the usual suspects, Helson, Armida, Deep Blue, Obris Morgan, as well as Seikos, Orients and an Omega SMP. Always wanted to try a Magrette.

Edit:

Also have this non-diver incoming


----------



## nezadinkzveries (Oct 18, 2013)

Picture from listing, just won few days ago, waiting to come  more photos after receiving.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

nezadinkzveries said:


> Picture from listing, just won few days ago, waiting to come  more photos after receiving.
> 
> View attachment 1299434


Looks nice! What is it?


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Still not a diver fan. (being ill in bed doesn't help your writing skills, corrected the post)



Skeptical said:


> Also have this non-diver incoming


Nice.


----------



## nezadinkzveries (Oct 18, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Looks nice! What is it?


Hand winding Timex  from the 1978, just liked its race style dial, and it is quite big for vintage watch (40mm with crown, but crown seems not so big.) I pulled a trigger and we will see.  
one more from listing:


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

A Seiko SNKL09, plus a NATO strap for it. Inspired by spardas2 on page 8: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-part-4-a-884356-8.html


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a BoR bracelet en route from Harold for my Sumo:









Also Sumo endlinks for my Yobokies Hammer bracelet as well. And my first "Albacore" clasp. I hope it's comfortable.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Completely forgot that this was incoming:








To go on my newly acquired Raketa Kopernik


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have three straps incoming from Crown & Buckle. Two for my Lee & Huey Riccardo and one for my HMT White Pilot. I also just fell off the NMWFAW club WAGON (must adjust my signature now). I picked up a no longer in production Steinhart /Aramar Ocean Vintage GMT. I have been drooling over that watch for awhile and when AlphaWolf777's popped up on f29 and didn't sell right away I scraped up some funds and took the plunge. It will be my first GMT.









AlphaWolf777's pic

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Just snagged this from the bay for just $14, gonna put it on my Panerai homage


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Whoops, no one outbid me for this quartz chrono. Oh well, not bad for $53.










(what looks like wear on the bezel is an optical illusion as far as I can tell)


----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

I got the Lew & Huey Riccardo Chrono today! I must say it is an amazing watch. It has definitely surpassed my expectations.


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

I have two Orients and a Rüdiger on the way... Amazon had a deal for the Orient Mako with the Pepsi dial - I couldn't resist.

On another note, how do I post pictures? I just signed up WUS after browsing for months and months


----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

JefeJP said:


> I have two Orients and a Rüdiger on the way... Amazon had a deal for the Orient Mako with the Pepsi dial - I couldn't resist.
> 
> On another note, how do I post pictures? I just signed up WUS after browsing for months and months


There is an icon that if you put your pointer over it, it will say insert image.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Omega Seamaster cal.552

it will probably have to go to fund a Typhoon incoming...too bad.


----------



## McGooser (Nov 3, 2013)

This baby with a separate Shark strap!


----------



## danja (Mar 27, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Whoops, no one outbid me for this quartz chrono. Oh well, not bad for $53.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have! That looks badass! Gives the Alpha Paul Newman a run for its money IMHO


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

This guy..... Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono H71516137


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

danja said:


> I would have! That looks badass! Gives the Alpha Paul Newman a run for its money IMHO


I've seen a couple of variations, last one was identical except with metallic hands and went for >100, but I like the black hands even better.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## Altoman (Nov 28, 2013)

Just Arrived, new Praetorian Night watch Tritium


----------



## Altoman (Nov 28, 2013)

New Mbm made Traser Blue Thunder Tritium - Titanuim


----------



## pinoymutt (Sep 26, 2013)

Got my freshly modded 007 on it's way


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't have any pictures, and I know that's a punk move, but I have some modded Seikos in the pipeline; and I'm completely psyched!!!


----------



## Bobocam (Aug 6, 2013)

Longines Conquest GMT Blue Dial paid for and on its way to the AD for pick up!!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Just arrived.  This is the first of the 4 watches I have on order.  It's running great and in good condition.  Once I get a decent band for it it'll be wearable.


----------



## danja (Mar 27, 2013)

Mondaine Swiss Railways big date








Also got a mesh band to go with it. Not sure if it will look cool or not.


----------



## KWGOOD1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well my wedding present came today. Not sure if this is affordable because there isn't a brand forum for it either 

Rolex 6542 GMT
Baume & Mercier Capeland
Orient - "Planet Orient"
Seagull Dragonking(94/800 lol)


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Looking forward to this arriving all the way from Oz!


----------



## Altoman (Nov 28, 2013)

Just arrived in time for holidays ....Seiko SRP431 automatic .... lot of watch for the money


----------



## Luskerud (Nov 26, 2013)

Bought 4 watches this weekend, pretty different and vintage. Can't wait to see if the quality matches the pictures


----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

I just purchased the Orient Mako in Orange and got a free $120 Orient watch for $199.95! I love discount codes!


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Eager for the Janata to arrive and a couple straps from C&B


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

crosswind said:


> Need some natos from Natostrapco for this boy;-)


I have one of those coming, but BIG delays so who knows when it will get here. I have a black NATO on hand to start it off on, but thinking maybe something dark khaki / tan for long term???


----------



## sonofalmighty (Dec 25, 2012)

eager for mystery citizen eco-drive via trade with forum member!

the serial is shown in the last pic, and i've looked and looked and haven't found it posted anywhere online, but I know it must be gen because the E111 mfg number is listed in the instruction manuals on the citizen website. Ah well. Still excited! Haha


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

sonofalmighty said:


> eager for mystery citizen eco-drive via trade with forum member!
> 
> the serial is shown in the last pic, and i've looked and looked and haven't found it posted anywhere online, but I know it must be gen because the E111 mfg number is listed in the instruction manuals on the citizen website. Ah well. Still excited! Haha
> 
> ...


That's very nice looking.


----------



## sonofalmighty (Dec 25, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> That's very nice looking.


Why thank you, josh. I think so too. Especially the white dial and the numbers on the insert. It makes it dressy but functional as well; I'm currently looking for 22mm thick leather straps. Something hodinkee-styled would be ideal!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I trade that with sonofalmighty.
Its on way to you. Hope you enjoy it.

*sonofalmighty, your Bulova shipment, you got to sort out the Country issue with USPS (states as China instead of Singapore).
*China and Singapore are world apart ! 3809 km to be actual.*


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

I recently got 2 in the mail - did some Cyber Monday Shopping

The first is an Orient Mako with a red/blue bezel
The other is the Orient Symphony 

very excited to wear them. I haven't had the chance to adjust the bracelets yet though, so they've been getting to know the winder so far.


----------



## Luskerud (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice watch, really love the thin hmt watches. and Pilot is the best looking one. I would go for a leather strap, or a worn leather nato.


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

Luch!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

timanthes said:


> Luch!


I have one of those, great new model from Luch! Wear it in good health!


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

GuessWho said:


> I have one of those, great new model from Luch! Wear it in good health!


Thanks!!!

Yes i remember, i've seen it on the WRUW thread, very nice. For the past few weeks i have been looking for a new Luch to buy, i was searching for pics, reading old threads etc. i wanted a one hander with cyrillic writings and was ready to pull the trigger but then i saw that the Germany based seller that i was about to order from had also one of those..just couldn't resist!


----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

I've got an Oris BC3 Black dial on a rubber strap ordered! Should be on my wrist on, or by, December 12th!


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

This:










For this:










Never had a NATO band before!


----------



## Powerfibers (Nov 13, 2013)

This is my second HMT to arrive this week, and it is a great looking mechanical. The NATO band works well on it, I hope you agree?


----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

Powerfibers said:


> This is my second HMT to arrive this week, and it is a great looking mechanical. The NATO band works well on it, I hope you agree?
> View attachment 1303280


Looks very nice! I would agree 100%!


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

One more incoming, damn deals.


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

This Kisai Seven should be delivered on monday according to the FedEx tracking system.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

My glycine base 22 ga edition.........was fedexed.......5 days ago not here yet!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

beeman101 said:


> My glycine base 22 ga edition.........was fedexed.......5 days ago not here yet!!
> View attachment 1303781


That... is... just... awesome.


----------



## sonofalmighty (Dec 25, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> That... is... just... awesome.


I second this notion. Gosh, that glycine is just beautiful.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> That... is... just... awesome.





sonofalmighty said:


> I second this notion. Gosh, that glycine is just beautiful.


Thanks guys !! i hope it is all that i believe it is.......
&
BTW just as i wrote this............my package arrived. Thank you WUS. ....
and now for the un-packing........i will try to do a unpacking thread!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

Image borrowed from the web. Just bought it today, I should have it by next week I hope.


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

Waiting on this:










For my:


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wait over.........mail received and what a mail it was ) 
Good luck to all you other chaps waiting for their mail/deliveries/couriers.......
Till the next time we post in this thread again.........
...............which might be earlier than we think right ;-)


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

James_ said:


>


Nice! What brand and model is this?


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Looks like a Vostok Amphibian, unsure which casing though, perhaps 710


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah it's a Vostok Amphibian Classic 710555KN. Been waiting on it for a while, set up an email alert on meranom.com for when they come back in stock. Got the email today so ordered soon after. There are 14 left.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

teaser alert 

Good things comes in black packages..........


----------



## drjimkim (Sep 24, 2013)

Decided to go ahead and buy a Parnis Power Reserve Automatic as the latest addition to my affordable watch collection.

Estimated delivery: December 18 - January 23 (*sigh*)


----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

I purchased the Oris BC3. I'm not into flashy so the Oris is the perfect timepiece for me. Nice, simple, and clean dial. I do not know if it would be considered affordable but seeing the prices of "Luxury" watches, this sure was affordable to me! I had to google the photo so I'm not sure where it came from. It should be in on, or before, December 12th!


----------



## WatchinJames (Sep 22, 2013)

This hopefully will be here Monday..









I feel as if I am going to fall in love with those blue hands

Edit: Oh wait, already have.


----------



## sean_mcq (Mar 22, 2013)

Damasko DA44 en route


----------



## pafinn (Nov 25, 2013)

That Seagull is really nice, congraluations on it. You should post some wrist pictures later.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Got my shipping confirmation from Jackson. MM209 with Sapphire upgrade is on its way. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Got a notification that this was $5 off, so I bought one. This is what boredom, and internet access leads to.


----------



## Powerfibers (Nov 13, 2013)

This just in....a great buy for $101! Black Ray. I cannot stop staring at the darn thing.


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

This one will be in on Monday...









Photo from the web...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

polonorte2 said:


> This one will be in on Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cyclops done right, right there! Congrats!


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

these two just came in the mail. I'm very excited. 
I'm a huge fan of Orient, this is my 4th one. The RT was an Amazon deal and I've been eyeing it for a bit, so decided to snatch it up.

Happy holidays to all!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Ordered this for the wife. She doesn't like small, useless watches. She likes quartz (dependable, accurate), non-metal band, and with actual numbers. She actually uses a watch to....gasp.....tell time! lol.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Used the retailmenot coupon, have this and the free quartz on the way. FEV0S005W FEV0S005W0 EV0S005W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA

I love the textured dial. I will likely give the quartz as a gift this Christmas to a family member who will appreciate it far more than I.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Just placed an order to SeiyaJapan. So excited, I have been eyeing this watch up for a few months. Any recommendations on a good strap?


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

PharmD2B said:


> View attachment 1305845
> 
> 
> Just placed an order to SeiyaJapan. So excited, I have been eyeing this watch up for a few months. Any recommendations on a good strap?


Crown and Buckle "Shipyard" looks fantastic on it.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Crown and Buckle "Shipyard" looks fantastic on it.


Can't seem to find the "shipyard" on the crown and buckle website...


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Hmm, maybe discontinued.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Hmm, maybe discontinued.


i know I want a brown leather strap. But I am unsure if the watch would look better with a darker or lighter brown. I haven't seen the watch in person so its harder to gauge what would look best. I looked through some of the older threads and it seems most people go with a darker brown strap.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

PharmD2B said:


> Can't seem to find the "shipyard" on the crown and buckle website...


The 'Shipyard' was only available in limited quantities. It was a distressed version of the 'Marina' which, I believe, is still available.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I liked the vintage old world explorer look that a worn leather strap gave it. I'd agree that a dark brown strap is most versatile.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I have my Alpinist on a custom strap from Clover Straps. It's just plain dark brown soft leather with black stitching but that's what I wanted. Also got the Seiko buckle which Seiya sells. If you like I could give Clover Straps email or you could it up on Facebook.


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

On my 39th B-day, my wife yet again indulged what she so glibly refers to as my addiction, showing up with this little number...thanks love








Citizen AT0200-05E


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I ordered an Armida A6 no date with the vintage lume thanks to Plot's review and Armida's Christmas sale. I was planning on getting one anyway, so if I didn't take advantage of the sale it would be like throwing money away.










Decided to change my order before it shipped out to the C3 lume no date. I decided I liked the contrast more and I have a couple vintage lume look prices already with my Steinhart ONE and my Aramar/Steinhart Vintage GMT White.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

RAM75 said:


> I ordered an Armida A6 no date with the vintage lume thanks to Plot's review and Armida's Christmas sale. I was planning on getting one anyway, so if I didn't take advantage of the sale it would be like throwing money away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered this WITH date.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Ordered this WITH date.


Really? I'm surprised since I think you just re-bought the Smiths Everest. They seem to be very similar watches.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> Really? I'm surprised since I think you just re-bought the Smiths Everest. They seem to be very similar watches.


That is what was holding me back originally.......But then I thought, brass hands, vintage lume, date window, brushed bezel. All different from my Smiths. When my wife could easily see the difference between the two, I figured it was different enough. She cannot see any real difference between this









and this









I find these 2 are different enough to justify both, so I figured the A6 will be fine.


----------



## floydthebarber71 (Aug 26, 2013)

These have been my first (real) watch purchases ever. They are both in the mail, and the Gunny nato strap is for the Zeppelin which Peter is currently busy with! 








Junkers 6060-2, 40mm








Zeppelin 7680-1, 42mm








Gunny nato strap for the Zeppelin

I have a Seiko 5 (SNK809) lined up (when I have money again) as a beater for my little collection. After that, I won't need any more watches, right?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

floydthebarber71 said:


> I have a Seiko 5 lined up (when I have money again) as a beater for my little collection. After that, I won't need any more watches, right?







No, but seriously those are really nice and I'm sure you won't need any more watches...


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

.....and I am DONE. No more watches for me, for awhile.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

This arrives tomorrow.....just need to wait until Christmas morning now!








picture taken from internet


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Texas Parrothead said:


> This arrives tomorrow.....just need to wait until Christmas morning now!
> View attachment 1307177
> 
> 
> picture taken from internet


Nice one. You just need to make sure you make it to the next Dallas GTG now. I'd like to see this one up close!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Vintage Bercona arrived today. Still evaluating timekeeping capabilities, but visually she's a stunner.










Sent while distracted.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Nice one. You just need to make sure you make it to the next Dallas GTG now. I'd like to see this one up close!


I would love to make it to the next GTG!

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

My first post andd..
My first real watch !!!!!!!!!

















Very excited but i know its gonna take a while now. i hate the waiting gameee

BTW, thanks WUS community (f71 especcially), you guys educated me so much, still need to learn more though...
Im not much of a poster but i can guarantee that ill be reading a lot.. just wanted to share my first buy here..

Sorry if i misspelled anything, english is not my native language.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

tutu said:


> My first post andd..
> My first real watch !!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1307400
> ...


Welcome and very nice start. I, and many others, am a big fan of Vostoks and this is a great looking watch. I'd highly recommend ordering a new bracelet though as the stock ones that come with these watches are some of the worst you'll find. Outside of the bracelet it's a great piece and wear it in good health!


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Welcome and very nice start. I, and many others, am a big fan of Vostoks and this is a great looking watch. I'd highly recommend ordering a new bracelet though as the stock ones that come with these watches are some of the worst you'll find. Outside of the bracelet it's a great piece and wear it in good health!


Thanks for the tips Jason!

I love their 420SE collection, too bad is out of stock.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

tutu said:


> Thanks for the tips Jason!
> 
> I love their 420SE collection, too bad is out of stock.


Good pick! I have two Vostoks and love them. By the way, if you find the crown to be loose when you pull it out to set the time, it's the way it's meant to be. Just so you don't get disappointed, it's by design.


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Good pick! I have two Vostoks and love them. By the way, if you find the crown to be loose when you pull it out to set the time, it's the way it's meant to be. Just so you don't get disappointed, it's by design.


Thanks for the headsup!! Thats good to know!


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Still waiting on the HMT LE, I'd love to see it before Christmas but I don't think that it will make it. I've also been trying to get one of the new Vostok Amphibian Special Editions, either the 100SE or 110SE style case but have yet to see them come back up on Meranom. They were there once for half an hour and sold out, if that's how quickly they go I doubt I'll get one :-(

On a happier note, I did manage to score a NOS Seiko SCH063 Sawtooth, I foolishly let them pass as I had a Tuna. When I had to sell the Tuna, the Sawtooth was discontinued. Once I got back to work, the new Tuna was out of reach and the Sawtooth was as rare as a hen's tooth. I can't believe one popped up at all, so that will be a nice Christmas present :-!

Z


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

This very one- won at an UK ebay auction by a hair's breadth . Was so happy to snatch one after I lost all hope of getting it from the UK, since Argos (or Amazon for that matter) do not ship to Croatia. 
The seller says I can expect it in 3 days. Yaaaaaay!


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Just got an Alpha Paul Newman.








Although I think it looks better on a leather strap, its certainly more comfy on one.


----------



## sonofalmighty (Dec 25, 2012)

5600 on the way! I actually prefer this to the 5610, even if it's only 5 band, as opposed to the (gasp) whopping one more band (that's 6!!!) you get for the 50 dollar or so price difference, and this one has more useful features.


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

Maaaaaiiiiil:









So glad I got another one off my chest. Couldn't stand to see it in a wish-list, alone...
This could be the end of this year's shopping spree. :-s
Hope it gets here before Santa - as it's states delivery on 17-24Dec - can't wait!

PS: This is my 4th G!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

My Triumph chrono arrived. More photos and impressions here.


----------



## nezadinkzveries (Oct 18, 2013)

nezadinkzveries said:


> Hand winding Timex  from the 1978, just liked its race style dial, and it is quite big for vintage watch (40mm with crown, but crown seems not so big.) I pulled a trigger and we will see.
> one more from listing:
> View attachment 1299576


Here it is, sorry for phone photos, and the metalic dial is shining, overall condition suites me, only strap is rubbish but Ive bought watch not strap


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Very nice! How much did it go for?


----------



## floydthebarber71 (Aug 26, 2013)

So my first watch ever has arrived. I'm very happy. Junkers 6060-2 and I could look at that smooth second hand all day. Excuse the non-sharp cellphone pic.


----------



## nezadinkzveries (Oct 18, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Very nice! How much did it go for?


Ive got for 30 british pounds shipped.

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I have my first custom strap (and my first leather strap period since joining WUS) coming next week:









It's not that it's unique in style, but it's unique in size - 23mm and 85/135 long. I wanted something that looked like everything I saw here but that would fit my 23mm lugs and my tree trunk wrist. Pretty excited.

<And this time I posted it in the right thread!>


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Missed my long sold OM.. this time I went with black..


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

jopex said:


> Missed my long sold OM.. this time I went with black..


You are a machine my friend...a pure watch machine. I think only SteamJ may surpass you in that department. Your collection is in my top 3 right now


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> You are a machine my friend...a pure watch machine. I think only SteamJ may surpass you in that department. Your collection is in my top 3 right now


Lol! Thanks. Unfortunately, in reality I'm just a serial flipper. 
I still want to keep it at 8.. so layan and most likely g shock will have to go to make room.. Oh well.. Btw. love your collection too! :thumbup:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> You are a machine my friend...a pure watch machine. I think only SteamJ may surpass you in that department. Your collection is in my top 3 right now


Hehe, I'm flattered but I personally think Josip has a nicer collection overall. Mine is kind of a shotgun approach and his is more focused and tasteful. I'm in the process of making mine more focused though.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

▲ Thanks, but with your tempo I do not fear that you will manage to focus your collection soon enough. It's really great as it is to me. 
Mine was all over last year.. I still buy on impulse though, just focused on divers as they get most wear from me. It's more fun that way isn't it?


----------



## Jay23 (Feb 22, 2013)

orient 3 star crystal automatic just arrived


----------



## smacky (Aug 28, 2013)

Obris Morgan Branco ordered earlier today, somewhat prompted by my wife telling me that I really didn't have many Christmas presents yet. I don't think another watch was what she had in mind, though. 

Anyone have a guess as to how long it'll take to get to the US?


----------



## Tiago Carvalho (May 17, 2012)

If everything turns ok, and as i predicted...this russian grail will have a new home

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad180/rcajayon/Wrist Shots/IMG_2511.jpg


----------



## Tiago Carvalho (May 17, 2012)

double post. sorry.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Tiago Carvalho said:


> If everything turns ok, and as i predicted...this russian grail will have a new home
> 
> http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad180/rcajayon/Wrist%20Shots/IMG_2511.jpg


that is pretty cool!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Tiago Carvalho said:


> If everything turns ok, and as i predicted...this russian grail will have a new home
> 
> http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad180/rcajayon/Wrist%20Shots/IMG_2511.jpg


That's one of my favorite watches I don't own.


----------



## Conway (Dec 6, 2013)

My new Citizens watch just came in last night! It feels really nice, very lightweight and different from the rest of my cheaper watches.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

2 40mm HMT's and 2 Komandirskie's.


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

Got my first proper watch two days ago. Chucked on a nato then modded the strap a bit to lose one ring & give it a slimmer profile. 








I'm loving its minimalism. I looked in the windows of the local posho watch shop earlier on and realised that I preferred the looks of this stern asian-cali pilot hybrid more than those of any of the glitzy Patek's or Breitling's on show there.


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Arriving tomorrow -


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

(MB20-010)20mm Stainless Steel 70s Design Wire Mesh Watch Band, Bracelet 25 Jewles Rotomatic Watch, Automatic , Manual wind Vintage , slim quartz watch Tungchoy:

...product of an search for bracelet for Typhoon. eeerrmmm...i think it will not fit. and I have no frikin idea how this opens and resizes. nevermind. I have bought sillier things.


----------



## Mikerccie (Feb 9, 2013)

I have laughed at the concept of the "no more watches club". I paid for this yesterday and just became a member of that club.










Now I have to wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Mikerccie said:


> I have laughed at the concept of the "no more watches club". I paid for this yesterday and just became a member of that club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. If you're not going to buy any more watches for a while, at least you're going out in style!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Mikerccie said:


> I have laughed at the concept of the "no more watches club". I paid for this yesterday and just became a member of that club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want to send it to me so that you have an excuse to buy more pieces, I'm totally down with that. Always been a grail of mine, but I'm just not classy enough to pull it off!! Enjoy, and I can't wait to see some shots of it.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

For some reason, this one's been calling me. I tried a C61 Trident & it was too small for me. I hope that this one appears different. The fact that it's $400 cheaper makes experimenting with a smaller watch less of a risk.

SKX013










(Not my pic)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

seiko 6139-6000 pogue. finally beat off all other comers on the 'bay. top bid accepted today, probably arriving from the phillipines sometime next year. waiting hurts so good though. sellers pic


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

Daniel Ortiz said:


> For some reason, this one's been calling me. I tried a C61 Trident & it was too small for me. I hope that this one appears different. The fact that it's $400 cheaper makes experimenting with a smaller watch less of a risk.
> 
> SKX013
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the C61 Trident was to small for you at 38mm. Why would you chose the SKX013 at 36mm?


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

mft4 said:


> If the C61 Trident was to small for you at 38mm. Why would you chose the SKX013 at 36mm?


It's funny bc I see it stated as 38mm in some places and 36mm in others.

To be honest, I'm not going to know what it looks like until I see it on my wrist.

I can tell you one thing, my Glycine Sub appears bigger than my Tissot Seastar even though they're both listed at 42mm. And when I look at them in my watch box, the Glycine appears larger than my Baby Tuna!

I guess I won't know what to expect until I see it in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

Daniel Ortiz said:


> It's funny bc I see it stated as 38mm in some places and 36mm in others.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not going to know what it looks like until I see it on my wrist.
> 
> ...


I thought maybe that you was not aware that the seiko was 36mm. Just trying to help. As 36mm Is extremely tiny In my eyes.

But as long as your going In with your eyes open I wish you luck.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

mft4 said:


> I thought maybe that you was not aware that the seiko was 36mm. Just trying to help. As 36mm Is extremely tiny In my eyes.
> 
> But as long as your going In with your eyes open I wish you luck.


No worries. I appreciate the heads up!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Total impulse buy. Was looking for another grab n go quartz


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

So I I have been wanting a Hamilton for a while, so i decided to see what I could find on the "bay". And happened across these 3 Vintage hamiltons, was looking for a thin-o-matic but was out bid at 30 sec to go. but made some good finds. Two are Hamilton Beach IV models as far as I can tell from between 1972-1974 I believe. The 3rd I havent quite figured out which model it is yet but pretty sure its a thin line model.

Can't wait for these guys to get here!!!!!!

the 2 Beach IV's


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Arrived last Thursday Dec 12 Glycine ETA 7750...







& an Orient Star is in the mail...



Thanks


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Three straps incoming from three different countries. We'll see which one gets here first.

Brown Stingray out of Thailand 









Leather side stitch out of Italy 









Tan Ostrich out of Germany 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

...meeh. 710 on the way. It will look great on F71 nato.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1314025
> 
> 
> ...meeh. 710 on the way. It will look great on F71 nato.


Where did you get it from? I've been looking for a ministry case with a orange dial.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

to be honest on local fleabay, some guy bought it and just put it back in the box and put it on sale Russians can do that to you - either you like them or you dont.. I think meranom has them in stock.

http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-classic/710/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-710395.html


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

I picked up this HMT Euan from the HMT store in my city today. This is my first HMT. It looks different from most HMT watches I've come across. It cost me Rs.900(15-16 US$).


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Just to check what's all the fuss about.. now to flip some to make room.


----------



## jakonovski (Sep 2, 2012)

I finally decided to see what this Invicta business is all about and ordered a cheap 8928 off Amazon. It shall be most interesting.


----------



## Ant29 (Jan 30, 2013)

Got two watches on the way from Amazon.
Seiko 5







And Invicta Speedway. Although I am not a huge fan of Invicta I like the way this one looks and it was cheap!








I will post some wrist shots once they come in b-)


----------



## MrAperture (Dec 1, 2013)

Just got my $19.99 Sottomarino "Ladies" Mostro SM70155-A (40mm while men's is 51mm!) in today. Threw on a cheap chocolate leather strap because the white silicone stock strap doesn't cut it. I'll eventually get a NATO.


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

So I have been hit by the Hamilton bug this month. But I also see it as diversifying my collection, and also saving some vintage time pieces so that they may be enjoyed for years to come. I just love the looks of the old Hamilton's. Not sure what model this guy is yet, but believe its from the 50's.

Ill post more pics, once I get them.

















Sean


----------



## dchapma1 (Nov 28, 2013)

It was in the mail - received it today. #44 / 100 Egard Adoro.


----------



## CFCDH3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Casio Edifice Diver came today. Immediately swapped the metal band for the pictured silicone.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

CFCDH3 said:


> Casio Edifice Diver came today. Immediately swapped the metal band for the pictured silicone.
> 
> View attachment 1314605


Probably my favorite Casio ever. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Just got my orient star this morning...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

So, per my current policy, I have spent no additional money but have sold watches in order to put one on order. I preordered this one from Magrette which I should have at the end of January or beginning of February.









Next step is to sell a couple more so I can order a Huldra.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> So, per my current policy, I have spent no additional money but have sold watches in order to put one on order. I preordered this one from Magrette which I should have at the end of January or beginning of February.
> 
> View attachment 1314969
> 
> ...


Love mine....you will have no regrets when that one arrives...Looks good on an isofrane and a Kain Heritage if you want straps.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Love mine....you will have no regrets when that one arrives...Looks good on an isofrane and a Kain Heritage if you want straps.


Edit: I meant to quote SteamJ on this :banghead:


----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

I put my BC3 Advanced on a brown leather strap I got from Crown & Buckle! I haven't got a picture of it yet but got this in last Friday. Sorry for poor quality, it's an iPhone shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1314025
> 
> 
> ...meeh. 710 on the way. It will look great on F71 nato.


I agree! However I put mine into an 090 case first.


Custom Vostok 090 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## dchapma1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, another watch is in the mail. I need help! Just picked up one of my grails - a Speedmaster Pro Moon watch off of e-bay. The case back looks like it is worn and I may replace that if I can find a good one but other than that it looks like and was described as "excellent condition" It fit my under $2,000 budget so we shall see.


----------



## crvanslyke (Nov 20, 2013)

At the low end of the price scale ($20), this is on it's way:








(Image borrowed)

The band will have to go, but I like the watch, especially for a $20 beater.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Just ordered a SNN209. Really dig the case. Will put it on a nato.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ending 2013 with a bang, starting 2014 with a bang or both? Whatever....
These ones are incoming. In this order probably ;-)


----------



## bubonicplay (Dec 16, 2013)

Very nice, my black one should be here in a few hours



blondeshot24 said:


> My Orient Eminence just arrived!!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

merl said:


> Ending 2013 with a bang, starting 2014 with a bang or both? Whatever....
> These ones are incoming. In this order probably ;-)


Wow! Nice haul! What watch are you putting that Gunny M.I. on? Those things are sweet.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Recently been bitten by the WUS affordable bug.
I have a momentum Steelix on the way.
First affordable "WUS" recommended purchase.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Michael Porter said:


> Recently been bitten by the WUS affordable bug.
> I have a momentum Steelix on the way.
> First affordable "WUS" recommended purchase.


Great choice! Momentum rocks!


----------



## pafinn (Nov 25, 2013)

Bit of an impulse buy. I bought a Komandirskie the other day as my first automatic, and was to quench the thirst for watch buying for a few months. The plan was to buy a Orient Blue Ray in maybe 4-5 months.

So I was cleaning the house today so I was gonna relax earlier tonight and play some internet poker and have 1-2 beers, you know how it goes. Anyway, I play this $11 tournament. First place prize is around $650, so early on I think, I would be able to get to buy a Lew and Huey Riccardo if I win. I am contemplating the idea, while thinking I would likely use the money for something more important if it were to happen. Long story short, I ran like God and placed in 4th for around $220. So I think, after all this I'm least getting an Orient Ray!

While riding the high I found the best offer online, the score covered shipping and tax, so I ordered it. I'm thinking I got a Ray for $11.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

merl said:


> Ending 2013 with a bang, starting 2014 with a bang or both? Whatever....
> These ones are incoming. In this order probably ;-)


What model Seiko is that? Really nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> Wow! Nice haul! What watch are you putting that Gunny M.I. on? Those things are sweet.
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Thanks! The Gunny is for my Seiko BFS (black one)


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> What model Seiko is that? Really nice!
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, it a Seiko SUS GMT from the nineties. Seiko had it in production for only 2 years.


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

timanthes said:


> Luch!
> 
> View attachment 1303048


Arrived this morning, here's a quick wrist shot!!!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

timanthes said:


> Arrived this morning, here's a quick wrist shot!!!


Is that your own strap, or did it come with that one?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mrs. Claus told me that St. Nick is bringing a couple watches on Wednesday. I know that at least one of them is of the Russian persuasion, likely a Vostok Amphibian. The other is still a mystery. Those two will join the Jackson MM that will HOPEFULLY show up in the next couple days. <crosses fingers&#8230; and toes&#8230; and eyes>


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

GuessWho said:


> Is that your own strap, or did it come with that one?


It came with the watch, not of the best quality but it is a great match and i'll keep it for a while.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've got a Citizen AS4041 incoming. WHOOHOOO. Bought it from dutyfreeislandshop.com out of Hong Kong on the 12/17. Tracking says it has already cleared customs in record time in San Francisco @230pm PST and is on it's way to me here in San Mateo.

Only 3 days delivery time. Not bad at all for free shipping all the way from Hong Kong.

Just in time too as I wanted this watch as my goto "travel watch" with it's dual time functionality and alarms. So it's maiden "trip" will be to Disneyland. We're taking the kids to Disneyland to experience it during Xmas. My wife and I have never been to Disneyland during Xmas either, so it should be a nice little getaway, even more special for me with the AS4041 on wrist


----------



## Rock44 (Dec 13, 2013)

Blue Rodina from Good-Stuffs, my first automatic. Got the shipping notice today! Got in before they were sold out. As seen in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/f71-first-look-rodina-small-seconds-blue-face-859331.html


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

2 mins 36 secs mesmerised.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Getting tired of reading, "Despatched to overseas (Country code: US)"… Grr!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Getting tired of reading, "Despatched to overseas (Country code: US)"&#8230; Grr!


I hate that limbo period when something is coming from overseas and the origin country tracking says "dispatched to overseas" and the USPS site just says "origin post is preparing shipment". That's the point where you just don't know what to expect and then there's that moment of elation when you see USPS picks up the tracking and you know it's close.


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

When I ordered a Seiko from Hong Kong I got the same "Dispatched to overseas" 'till I had it on my wrist... Be strong


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Victorinox midsize diver. My least affordable watch yet. It was on my 2013 to-do list, so I finally pulled the trigger. I've been saying I'm going to buy this thing for two years.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice watch, ng, looking forward to your pics
Guys, why do you torture yourselves with the tracking? 
I order stuff, forget about it, and then it's a pleasant surprise when the postie rings the doorbell with a parcel


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Guys, why do you torture yourselves with the tracking?
> I order stuff, forget about it, and then it's a pleasant surprise when the postie rings the doorbell with a parcel


B-b-but this one is my Christmas present to myself! I sure hope it gets here Monday&#8230;


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I want GPS coordinates and video, realtime, for the whole journey.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> I want GPS coordinates and video, realtime, for the whole journey.


I'm imagining the old missile cam footage
'Target address acquired. Delivery imminent!'


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> I'm imagining the old missile cam footage
> 'Target address acquired. Delivery imminent!'


Until you posted this I thought Amazon's delivery drones were a silly idea. Now, I MUST HAVE IT.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

I bought a tool kit for my watches the other day so I can change or adjust the bracelets and every time when I buy a watch with metal band I need to remove a link or two to fit it properly around my wrist.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Crap. Yet another damned watch.

Gavox P-40


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Couldn't resist it anymore


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Big buy for me. I found 1 of the 50 pieces Cave Dweller LE...


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

mft4 said:


> I thought maybe that you was not aware that the seiko was 36mm. Just trying to help. As 36mm Is extremely tiny In my eyes.
> 
> But as long as your going In with your eyes open I wish you luck.


Turns out you were right. Watch is much smaller than I expected it to be! Back in the mail today....


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey guys, this took my fancy the other day and I thought I'd take a chance on a Golana AE400.1








Love the look of the square case and rubber strap combo. As usual the second hand is about a half second misaligned but I was expecting that from others posts. Still very happy with it. I just noticed I forgot to take the plastic off oops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Watch H74451833... Couldn't resist at $159 shipped...









Just placed order. The waiting game begins...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Supposedly due to deliver today. The tracking number says delivery today but the actual tracking info doesn't show that it entered Texas yet and mail delivery is in a couple of hours. I was really hoping to have this by Monday latest and I hope it's not lost now.


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Couldn't resist it anymore
> 
> View attachment 1319122


what model is this?
Beautiful watch!


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

tutu said:


> what model is this?
> Beautiful watch!


its 710395: Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 710395 Meranom.com

Probably gonna match it with


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

Orient Men's CEM65001B "Black Mako" Automatic Dive Watch. It is supposed to arrive Christmas Eve, fingers crossed.
First post, thanks for providing such a wealth of information and all of the beautiful pictures. I haven't worn a watch regularly in 10 or 11 years. I hadn't even thought of wearing or buying a watch until a couple of days ago. My mother-in-law kept asking me what I wanted for Christmas, I was kind of stumped, then "voila", the idea of a watch popped in my head. So for the past few days I have been glued to watchuseek and amazon researching opinions, reviews, and prices of watches. I think I'm getting hooked already.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

coogrrr94 said:


> *Orient Men's CEM65001B "Black Mako" Automatic Dive Watch. It is supposed to arrive Christmas Eve, fingers crossed.*
> 
> First post, thanks for providing such a wealth of information and all of the beautiful pictures. I haven't worn a watch regularly in 10 or 11 years. I hadn't even thought of wearing or buying a watch until a couple of days ago. My mother-in-law kept asking me what I wanted for Christmas, I was kind of stumped, then "voila", the idea of a watch popped in my head. So for the past few days I have been glued to watchuseek and amazon researching opinions, reviews, and prices of watches. I think I'm getting hooked already.


Good choice! Love my Mako.


----------



## brmvs (Nov 18, 2013)

I have this one incoming, I'm quite curious how it looks on my wrist. It is my fourth watch already and i only recently started collecting.










its not my picture, loaned it from the ebay seller, this is also my first ebay purchase. Since i started looking on the bay my list only got longer....


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Picked up VERY cheap on EBay. I've been wanting to try an Invicta auto and the skeleton feature is nice. It's apparently new in the box with tags. It's a bit older, so hopefully a Miyota movement? I can't find any good info on that.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

One last watch for the year, I wasn't planning on getting another watch but Amil had a deal I couldn't say no to


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I said no more watches in 2013, but have a came across a couple of watches I couldn't pass up. They probably won't make their way to me till after the New Year anyway. So these don't count toward my 2013 tally, yeah lets go with that. Anyway on to the watches...

First up I came across this Kemmner Tonneau in the sales forum that had only been listed a few hours but was already on hold pending funds. I shot the guy a PM anyway telling him I was interested if the deal fell through. These were a limited run that aren't being produced anymore, so I had to take a shot at it. Sure enough, the next day I got a message saying just that and the watch was mine if I wanted it. It was fate.














Next up was an find on eBay that was love at first sight: A all original vintage circa 1955 Jaeger LeCourltre P813 Bumper Automatic.

I have been stalking it for days and the bids didn't too high so I swooped in at the last possible second and won it. I got it at a very good price for a JCL in this condition (still in the high end of affordables range). It's gold filled, but that's the only down side of it. 2014 is already shaping up to be a good year.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Got this Technos automatic for less than $9 on eBay!








And this Orient from discountwatches.com for less than $170.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

The Janata finally arrived after the C&B straps.
The strap would definitely be too dark for the LE White Pilot so it's perfect for this.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Beater for $34 shipped (In-store demo model). my 2nd watch


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

mk.ultra said:


> Beater for $34 shipped (In-store demo model). my 2nd watch


And very handsome it is too.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

StripeyNATO said:


> And very handsome it is too.


Thanks, I'll be wearing it to the gym. That's kind of like diving, right?


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Rado Original Diver from Ashford - $600 on special. Couldn't pass that up as I've wanted one of these for a while but couldn't justify over a grand purchase price.

Also have an Amphibian on the way from Zenitar because it reminds me of my 1967. Don't know why I sold that.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

The last watch of 2013 has arrived. This is a great one to end the year on!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> The last watch of 2013 has arrived. This is a great one to end the year on!
> 
> View attachment 1321656


Gorgeous


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

AS4041 Arrived this past Saturday. Thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

SteamJ said:


> The last watch of 2013 has arrived. This is a great one to end the year on!
> 
> View attachment 1321656


AWESOME pickup Jason. I love mine. And how can you not like that branded rubber strap with the branded deploy. Complete package!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> AWESOME pickup Jason. I love mine. And how can you not like that branded rubber strap with the branded deploy. Complete package!


Yeah, Magrette makes an amazing strap. This is instantly among my favorite watches. I think I may have to get a Regattare next year as well now.

And I love that Citizen you picked up. Wear it in good health!


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

just got this one in today! A healthy dose of patina, but I'm loving it.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Xmas deals got me again , my first Citizen


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

coogrrr94 said:


> *Orient Men's CEM65001B "Black Mako" Automatic Dive Watch. It is supposed to arrive Christmas Eve, fingers crossed.*
> 
> First post, thanks for providing such a wealth of information and all of the beautiful pictures. I haven't worn a watch regularly in 10 or 11 years. I hadn't even thought of wearing or buying a watch until a couple of days ago. My mother-in-law kept asking me what I wanted for Christmas, I was kind of stumped, then "voila", the idea of a watch popped in my head. So for the past few days I have been glued to watchuseek and amazon researching opinions, reviews, and prices of watches. I think I'm getting hooked already.


I don't know what I'm getting myself into but I also ordered a "Momentum Men's 1M-DV00W0 M1 White Dial Stainless-Steel Bracelet Watch" that is also supposed to arrive in the mail tomorrow. So for someone who hasn't worn a watch in many years, I have two new watches on the way. Christmas is in a couple days and my birthday is the 31st. Don't know if I'll keep both, we'll see. Thanks a lot watchuseek!

Pics from the Web.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

coogrrr94 said:


> I don't know what I'm getting myself into but I also ordered a "Momentum Men's 1M-DV00W0 M1 White Dial Stainless-Steel Bracelet Watch" that is also supposed to arrive in the mail tomorrow. So for someone who hasn't worn a watch in many years, I have two new watches on the way. Christmas is in a couple days and my birthday is the 31st. Don't know if I'll keep both, we'll see. Thanks a lot watchuseek!
> 
> Pics from the Web.


Welcome to WUS!

I hope that you like your M1! Momentum is a great company that has always provided me with fantastic service. I am always happy to see someone around here buying a watch from them, because it means that I will still be able to down the road :-! As for keeping both, you'll only have a two watch collection at that point? Gotta just keep em both....

(And so it begins ;-))


----------



## WillLight (Dec 24, 2013)

Just ordered 2 watches for my wife 
Guess G12557L & Skagen 233xsss1 Grand Total: $237.48

I used a Christmas coupon - "MerryXmas" 5% off


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Just bought this on Ebay. Don't have high expectations, but it was cheap. Picture borrowed from seller.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

Got this beauty coming from fateh









I hope he doesnt mind me using his pic..


----------



## Click & Caliber (Dec 20, 2013)

Ordered yesterday!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I think you will be pleasantly supreized 


9sse said:


> Just bought this on Ebay. Don't have high expectations, but it was cheap. Picture borrowed from seller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This is my pic of a watch I moved on a while ago. I've been missing it, so I bought its twin on ebay 25 minutes ago....


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

This one just arrived yesterday...









and this one is on the way...


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

Yesterday i was browsing ebay just for fun and found this good looking bagelsport..for less than $40 with shipping i figured what the hell haha...


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm not exactly a trend setter.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

My first true blue affordable................fingers crossed. Not the original model that i wanted but what the heck. 
Want to modify it somehow... lets see !!


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Yup. I bit too..


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

tutu said:


> Got this beauty coming from fateh
> 
> View attachment 1322317
> 
> ...


I don't mind it at all.......spread the word, my friend .


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

G-Shock solar radio. This is the only thing on my 2014 list, so I guess I wrap up early and don't read WUS anymore?


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

A russian Raketa/Paketa 24 hr pilot watch

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

INCOMING 

Pierre Balmain 34mm

- New old stock
- Old school 10 micron gold plated  I'm not a fan of PVD
- Sapphire
- Quartz ETA

Seller photos

























The exact same watch photos from another seller (better images)


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

$15 eBay find:


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Got this today



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Managed to snag a C3 Malvern Quartz Chrono from the Christopher Ward sale this morning. I'm glad I didn't think about it for too long, since they seem to be gone now.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Gazza74 said:


> Managed to snag a C3 Malvern Quartz Chrono from the Christopher Ward sale this morning. I'm glad I didn't think about it for too long, since they seem to be gone now.
> 
> View attachment 1325227


Looks good. I hate the temptation that Nearly New sales bring.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

^ indeed. i opened up my e-mail this morning and looked long and hard at the sale...but kept my hands in my pockets this time.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Looks good. I hate the temptation that Nearly New sales bring.


Thanks. I'm not sure if all the watches are nearly new, but this one wasn't marked as such.

This was a nice find for me, as I was looking for a dressy black watch to replace my Bambino that I'm putting up for sale (still need to take photos and post the ad).


----------



## Fabre (Jan 18, 2011)

Ordered a Seiko Bullhead SCEB009 & Di-Modell Rallye strap 2 days ago.
It will be my first analog chronograph.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Got this in the mail. Orient automatic anchor all black....Watch. stainless steel black pvd strap !!!
Adjusted the bracelet myself................feeling pretty proud :-d but it was a b***h .........Thinking of a leather racing strap.........
any suggestions??


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

The end-of-year splurge continues. Victorinox Swiss Army Officer's 1884 32mm in blue. I have the silver and black already, and they're my favorites, but this model came in so many flavors and the pictures for the blue one are so bad that I'm not sure exactly what I'm getting. Did this model have a textured dial or not? And will it have the "Victorinox Swiss Army" logo, or, and my preference would be, simply "Swiss Army". I guess I'll have to wait and see what the postman brings.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Bombfrog BT25! Last I checked I couldn't get one, but now I can! It's the same size as my Field Monster, and maybe thicker, but...Bombfrog!


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Needed a very cheap watch for when working out, running, doing carpentry etc. 20 bucks including shipping! Just buying a strap would cost like $10.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> Bombfrog BT25! Last I checked I couldn't get one, but now I can! It's the same size as my Field Monster, and maybe thicker, but...Bombfrog!
> 
> View attachment 1325301


Is there a good place to get theese from? Been eying a bombfrog for a while..

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got my Vostok and a matching Zulu band today!


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

whoa said:


> Is there a good place to get theese from? Been eying a bombfrog for a while..


Bradystraps.


----------



## pafinn (Nov 25, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got my Vostok and a matching Zulu band today!


I got a similar matchup for mine the other day! Have to post pictures soon.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

pafinn said:


> I got a similar matchup for mine the other day! Have to post pictures soon.


Nice, I can't wait to see your!


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

Timex t2n389


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

My Casio MTP-1372 (Hamilton field watch homage)


----------



## Llex (Dec 28, 2013)

First post! And to start things off, the below watch is currently on its way to me:

Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro (Stock photo - the sellers ones were awful)


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm going to pick my 24 favorites and flip/gift the rest.

ETA: Totally unworkable. I just laid them all out, and including incoming, I have 55. I'll need a second-string case.


----------



## semi-o (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Just ordered this. Picture stolen from their site.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strike151 (Aug 14, 2013)

Can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

West End Watch Co Sowan Prima, 








And a Nidor hand winder,









That will be the end of my Christmas watch binge......or I'll be kilt, ded....


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

These will all be on their way soon.(all pics stolen from the net)


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

WOW, beautiful watches, im so jealous


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> These will all be on their way soon.(all pics stolen from the net)
> 
> View attachment 1326508
> View attachment 1326509


The Tropik is *the* dressy diver for right now (esp on a strap) and I speak from experience in saying that you won't be disappointed in the 1963!


----------



## uberowen (Nov 30, 2011)

Just purchased a Parnis Sub Homage in brown off of the private sales forum. It's been a while since I've gotten myself a new watch so I'm looking forward to it.

Picture not mine

http://www.lionseek.com/images/big/watches/48/699650-fs-parnis-sub-homage-brown-dial-bezel-65.jpg

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

A couple more eBay sub-$50 finds:


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

Gotten this as Christmas present from wife








Few months ago also gotten this but never post it here before


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I am looking for that Orient and cannot find one right now. Congrats. It's a gem!

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have these straps and strap changing tool incoming from an excellent seller........Hopefully with me by next week.
(pics from seller)

REviews once i have them on my watches :think:


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Junghans Mega Futura...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

This one is on the way too...


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I am looking for that Orient and cannot find one right now.


Simple. Get both the black/luminous one and the orange/black, and swap the bezels. You end up with a black/black and an orange/luminous.

If that thing was smaller I'd have an orange/black one.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Sold off my SNZH60, and have just purchased an SKX007. I'm gonna swap the bezel with a green one so I've purchased one of those as well.


----------



## BrandNew (Dec 11, 2013)

I got two watches coming next month.

Steinhart OVM









Christopher Ward C60 Trident Blue


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks like I am done with the purchases for a little while....I go tired of shopping around, debating on which one I wanted, etc....So I have a Citizen Signature Grand Classic and a Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic on the way.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Just ordered one of these. Going to get a nice brown leather strap for it.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

kayjf said:


> View attachment 1327703
> 
> 
> Just ordered one of these. Going to get a nice brown leather strap for it.


Whats the lug width 22mm. I just ordered one for my airman as well


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Blurter said:


> Rado Original Diver from Ashford - $600 on special. Couldn't pass that up as I've wanted one of these for a while but couldn't justify over a grand purchase price.
> 
> Also have an Amphibian on the way from Zenitar because it reminds me of my 1967. Don't know why I sold that.


The Rado arrived. Bloody beautiful. Love this thing.








Bonding....


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Blurter said:


> The Rado arrived. Bloody beautiful. Love this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Gorgeous casement isn't it?


----------



## mrlongtree (Dec 26, 2013)

Citizen midsize diver, white dial.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Have a seiko 007 coming in 
after today. Checked tracking last night and it was in the town over


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Blurter said:


> The Rado arrived. Bloody beautiful. Love this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful! I don't wear my Rado much but they are so unique and stunning and that's one of the nicest.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Just ordered these strap for my Orient Star. Hopefully with me in a week.









Cheers


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> I'm not exactly a trend setter.
> 
> View attachment 1324256


I'm now wearing this watch. Do I get an award for resizing the bracelet without murdering anyone at Seiko?


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Just ordered a Sekonda. Just fell in love with the yellow dial and sporty look.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

En route now thanks to a gift card. I'm about to sell one as well so I'll be ordering an Aevig Huldra shortly.










Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## ConverseMan (Dec 26, 2013)

Nothing as fancy as those above me but, I've loved all of my casio watches and G-Shocks, so I figured hey, why not.

It is much nicer in person than in photos. Very pleased thus far.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

I can't help myself... This one hasn't even arrived yet










and I just bought this one...










This will probably be my last purchase for 2013.....


----------



## oklaiss (Dec 22, 2013)

Invicta 8926ob. Can't wait for the modding to begin!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> En route now thanks to a gift card. I'm about to sell one as well so I'll be ordering an Aevig Huldra shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done with the Sieko 5. Can't wait to see your thoughts on the Aevig!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Just ordered a Sekonda. Just fell in love with the yellow dial and sporty look.
> 
> View attachment 1328513


fyi, it's more gold-ish than yellow - i ended up returning it. the stock shot looks awesome though!


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Borrowed pic


----------



## UnionBlue (Dec 27, 2013)

On its way to me now! I literally can't contain myself right now! It's beautiful.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

UnionBlue said:


> On its way to me now! I literally can't contain myself right now! It's beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 1328843


I saw this one on someone at the New Orleans aquarium over the weekend and it looks *really* good in the flesh!!


----------



## UnionBlue (Dec 27, 2013)

jjolly said:


> I saw this one on someone at the New Orleans aquarium over the weekend and it looks *really* good in the flesh!!


awesome! thats great to hear, now I'm even more excited!!! haha


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Botta UNO Carbon Automatic.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> fyi, it's more gold-ish than yellow - i ended up returning it. the stock shot looks awesome though!


Oh! Hmm what to do what to do... So it's more like this?









or more like this?









Looks like it's a bit metallic and reacts to the light. I was hoping for a matte finish.


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

Incoming is my first custom leather strap. This one from Patrik @ Clover Straps. If the product lives up to the pleasant dialogue regarding making the strap, I'm in for a really nice piece.

Pic from seller:


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Oh! Hmm what to do what to do... So it's more like this?
> 
> View attachment 1329152
> 
> ...


more like #2...yes, metallic...part of the risk of affordables...we have to rely on stock shots a lot, which are usually taken at flattering angles...not a lot of real-world wrist shots on certain watches, you can only know for sure once it arrives. hopefully you'll like it


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> more like #2...yes, metallic...part of the risk of affordables...we have to rely on stock shots a lot, which are usually taken at flattering angles...not a lot of real-world wrist shots on certain watches, you can only know for sure once it arrives. hopefully you'll like it


Thanks. It was dispatched today so no turning back now  Oh well, I guess I can flip it if I'm not satisfied.


----------



## mrlongtree (Dec 26, 2013)

The postman handed this to me this morning, a bit of a plain Jane compared to some of the fancy Dan timepieces on this thread. Seiko 5 - 7S26-01V0


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

My last purchase of 2013 and my first new watch purchase ever. Followed by my affordable trial of a pilot watch that won't break the bank. Happy New Year everyone:


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> My last purchase of 2013 and my first new watch purchase ever. Followed by my affordable trial of a pilot watch that won't break the bank. Happy New Year everyone:


Awesome choices!! My Tropik SS is supposed to be here on Jan 3rd!! Too bad that I have to go away to work for a week on the 2nd. :-( I am going to pick up a Band Fever brushed bracelet for my Halios.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


>


That Halios seems to be becoming a forum favorite.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just won this on the bay Seiko Orange Knight (SKXA61). I've been after an orange dial with metal/silver bezel, but the Monster just doesn't do it for me. (Ducking the rotten tomatoes that will be thrown). This seems to be the perfect orange dial for me, I just had to wait to find one since they went out of production around 2006 or 2007.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Maverick24 (Dec 30, 2013)

Steinhart ocean 1 vintage red.....cannot wait. Possibly first of several from them. Or just save for the Rolex lol


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Should arrive Thursday or Friday


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@RAM75: You're going to love the Orange Knight. The Knight is an awesome watch.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This. Last purchase of 2013 (only half an hour left). Insane deal ($570 new from Klepsoo.com).


----------



## Viipperi (Jul 28, 2009)

This badboy is coming to papa


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Skodborg said:


> Incoming is my first custom leather strap. This one from Patrik @ Clover Straps. If the product lives up to the pleasant dialogue regarding making the strap, I'm in for a really nice piece.


Yeah he's a plesure dealing with, excellent customer service. I have one incoming as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

9sse said:


> Yeah he's a plesure dealing with, excellent customer service. I have one incoming as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree completely. The straps are as nice as the service. I own 2 and they're the best quality I've seen.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@docvail: Looking forward to your impressions of the Combat Sub. That Klepsoo deal is unbeatable.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Added this before midnight for a fun beater.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Added this before midnight for a fun beater.


I love the dial on that one.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Added this before midnight for a fun beater.


What's the model for that one??


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Its a Citizen ProMaster BN0085-01e


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> This. Last purchase of 2013 (only half an hour left). Insane deal ($570 new from Klepsoo.com).
> 
> View attachment 1329974


So jealous!! Love the Combat Sub.



quicksilver7 said:


> Added this before midnight for a fun beater.


That is one of my favorite Citizens. Nearly bought it many, many times.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> So jealous!! Love the Combat Sub.


It's so incredibly weird to see that, knowing how many awesome watches you own. In a weird way I'm proud you're jealous.

Doesn't make up for how jealous I am of you and some of your pieces, but it helps a little.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Yesterday I received these two, unfortunately I have not been able to wear them yet since the bracelets are too loose and the links just won't come off. Actually, I can't even get the whole bracelets off :-s


































The caseback/movement:









And just a quick wristshot, although the bracelet is still too loose:


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Stolen pics but those are incoming

















This was incoming and arrived some days ago, this is not burrowed pic is mine


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

samdwich said:


> Stolen pics but this are incoming


Was this in the NN sale? Very jealous. Possibly my favourite jump hour.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Was this in the NN sale? Very jealous. Possibly my favourite jump hour.


Yes there was 2 I believe at the very beginning of the sale I purchased mine and it seems after completing the order I could still order another one that's why I believe there where 2.

I know, it's my fave JH too I know many people don't like it cuz the dial is busy but I love it, I've been about a year after 1 and I'm really happy to have it coming.


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

first one of 2014


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

samdwich said:


> Stolen pics but this are incoming


Which watch and where did you get it? I love the look.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Which watch and where did you get it? I love the look.


It's a Christopher Ward Jumping Hour, beautiful watch at least to my eyes


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

Skodborg said:


> Incoming is my first custom leather strap. This one from Patrik @ Clover Straps. If the product lives up to the pleasant dialogue regarding making the strap, I'm in for a really nice piece.
> 
> Pic from seller:


Just ordered an RHD deployant to go with it aswell


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Apparently I won a PRC 200 on e-bay lol


----------



## Borderer (Jan 2, 2014)

I ordered my very first automatic from Bernhardt watches on Sunday 29th December. Fred sent me an email to say that I'd managed to get the last Black Faced one and that it would be posted the very next day. It was and has now made it to London - Customs :-( The live tracking system is great! It's showing that it will be delivered tomorrow Fri 3rd.

Can't wait!!!


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Just bought this now from a local Timex show room - T49617 - got a 70% discount on this! Stock clearance + last piece (excellent bargain)


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Borderer said:


> I ordered my very first automatic from Bernhardt watches on Sunday 29th December. Fred sent me an email to say that I'd managed to get the last Black Faced one and that it would be posted the very next day. It was and has now made it to London - Customs :-( The live tracking system is great! It's showing that it will be delivered tomorrow Fri 3rd.
> 
> Can't wait!!!
> 
> View attachment 1331159


Congratulations, I love mine.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

For the Orange Monster. I have heard great things about this bracelet, the 3 week waiting time is going to kill me!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Just order from meranom.com.


----------



## Average-Joe (Jan 2, 2014)

I spent last night looking at watches for my birthday (in May) and decided buy a cheap one now since my casio amw-330 battery died.

Got this on ebay for $38.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> The end-of-year splurge continues. Victorinox Swiss Army Officer's 1884 32mm in blue. I have the silver and black already, and they're my favorites, but this model came in so many flavors and the pictures for the blue one are so bad that I'm not sure exactly what I'm getting. Did this model have a textured dial or not? And will it have the "Victorinox Swiss Army" logo, or, and my preference would be, simply "Swiss Army". I guess I'll have to wait and see what the postman brings.
> 
> View attachment 1325273


This came a few days ago, and it's everything I hoped it'd be. It's a blue version of the watch I have in black and in silver. It has a textured dial and the simple "Swiss Army" logo. And, it's in display-model condition, which is as close to like-new I can hope for on ebay. In fact, it's in better condition than my other two.

It seems to have a repaired clasp, though, as the mini fold-out thingy isn't shaped like my other two, and it doesn't lie flat enough that I can use the micro adjustment. I guess I can't have everything.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

docvail said:


> This. Last purchase of 2013 (only half an hour left). Insane deal ($570 new from Klepsoo.com).


Great choice Chris! If the dial were black, I would have one on its way to me as well.... I hope that it lives up to your expectations!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

It's not specifically a watch and I intend to wear it on my left wrist constantly (my watches go on the right) but I have this en route.


----------



## fishercs (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's two I just recently picked up, the Soto i got from a christmas deal.. it looks worlds better with the NATO, the other i got off ebay for cheappp.. love the way it looks though


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, I am pretty proud of myself.

In the last 2 weeks I was able to sell 2 watches (first time flipping), gave 2 away, and I broke a watch. All without buying a new watch, until now....







The Shanghai "Peace" watch with an all Chinese dial.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

My first purchase of 2014. Always wanted to try a Stargate and might be fun having an IP watch


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Six Beautiful russians.......I'll keep you updated....Zym Pobeda Raketa ...

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I have this on the way for my Halios Tropik SS


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

it's been almost a week since I've purchased a watch so I figured I'd see what $4 gets me on the Bay of E. I'm having kind of a bauhaus-ish itch and now have one of these on the way:









I plan on a full write-up and teardown when it gets here!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> My first purchase of 2014. Always wanted to try a Stargate and might be fun having an IP watch


Beat me to it at sales forum I see.  Congrats, I also wanted to try Stargate for some time now. Looking forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

Well, the red one arrived last year on my birthday. Not too fond of the color, as I was having a brighter, richer red in mind... :think:
This concludes a very busy year...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> I have this on the way for my Halios Tropik SS
> 
> View attachment 1332169


Let me know how you will like it, I've spotted one and I'm not sure of the quality/looking

Thanks


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Finally, got my Boschett Cave Dweller LE. I have a big surprise with it.... Canada Post charge $90 custom fees for a used watch, write as a gift WOW I love the Canada Gouvernement...

With exchange rates and customs fees this watch cost over $750!!! But I like the beefy looks, great watch and with only 50 pieces made I love it!




Surrounding his buddies


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> My first purchase of 2014. Always wanted to try a Stargate and might be fun having an IP watch


Educate me, what's an "IP" watch?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

BrandNew said:


> I got two watches coming next month.
> 
> Steinhart OVM
> 
> ...


Would appreciate feedback on these especially in terms of weight, I understand the Steinhart is 200g+ which I find excessive...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

zeli9 said:


> Would appreciate feedback on these especially in terms of weight, I understand the Steinhart is 200g+ which I find excessive...


The C60 is lighter at 190g, but it's not a lot under 200g. In my opinion I wears very comfortably an the weight is spread well so it doesn't feel particularly top-heavy. The bracelet is solid, so this will account for a decent part of the weight.


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

docvail said:


> Educate me, what's an "IP" watch?


I'm assuming he means IP as in ion-plated - i.e. one type of 'PVD' coating.

but i've been known to be wrong. maybe the new Stargate has some sort of TCP/IP protocol.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

djeucalyptus said:


> I'm assuming he means IP as in ion-plated - i.e. one type of 'PVD' coating.
> 
> but i've been known to be wrong. maybe the new Stargate has some sort of TCP/IP protocol.


You are right. Ion plating. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ion_plating

Yup I am a google master. Its a good read though. Educated myself as well.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

I would choose CW all the way. Iam almost finalising one. Decent Quality for the price that you pay.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

An afternoon arrival. I wasn't sure if I'd like the silver dial but I do.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Snagged this off of the Sales Forum from Mrwozza70 in the UK. Heavily modded SKX031. Thinking that adding a 6r15 would make this absolutely perfect.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Let me know how you will like it, I've spotted one and I'm not sure of the quality/looking
> 
> Thanks


I have a polished Band Fever bracelet for my MM homage. I am very happy with it. The quality is fantastic. That is why I went with another one.

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

mike120 said:


> Snagged this off of the Sales Forum from Mrwozza70 in the UK. Heavily modded SKX031. Thinking that adding a 6r15 would make this absolutely perfect.
> 
> View attachment 1332725


That looks great. Do you know what model the dial is from? The skx031 has a 39mm case correct?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

merl said:


> Ending 2013 with a bang, starting 2014 with a bang or both? Whatever....
> These ones are incoming. In this order probably ;-)


Arrived


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

merl said:


> Arrived


That's a gorgeous dial right there. Nice pickup Merl!


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks great merl! I have one incoming too, thanks for your help.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great watch, merl. A techno elegant look - love the way the case blends into the start of the bracelet, and those subtle links. Very classy - enjoy!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> That's a gorgeous dial right there. Nice pickup Merl!


Thanks Doc, much appreciated!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

merl said:


> Arrived


Really nice. What model is this, BTW? Wear it in good health!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

soulbazz said:


> Looks great merl! I have one incoming too, thanks for your help.


You have? Great! You're welcome and I am looking forward to see your photo's here!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Really nice. What model is this, BTW? Wear it in good health!


Thanks, it is the Seiko SUS GMT SCFF005


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

merl said:


> Thanks, it is the Seiko SUS GMT SCFF005


I never care much for Seiko's (though i have great respect for the brand) BUT thats a hell of a watch. Makes me want to get it as well. Some more pics please.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

beeman101 said:


> I never care much for Seiko's (though i have great respect for the brand) BUT thats a hell of a watch. Makes me want to get it as well. Some more pics please.


Here you go: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-arrival-seiko-sus-gmt-963278.html#post7189446


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

Currently waiting on Seiko SRP351K1 and a Citizen AT0797-01E, hopefully they arrive next week


----------



## JacobSimon (Jan 19, 2013)

It shipped! The new Deep Blue Sea Ram 500. Happy 2014 to me!!!

I love the ceramic dial. I chose white on red, as red hasn't really made an appearance in my collection, other than on a second hand.

Yes, it looks vaguely like a peppermint candy, and yes it is quartz. Both of which I am just fine with .

























and the lume shot...


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

My first Orient and my first automatic watch.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

soulbazz said:


> That looks great. Do you know what model the dial is from? The skx031 has a 39mm case correct?


I think that the 39mm is the correct dimension, though I am not certain. The dial is a repro of the 62MAS of yore. A watch which I have always drooled over, but haven't bought because of its price at such an advanced age. This is the perfect balance for me!!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm waiting on this to make its way to me from Russia.


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

Monster mod, hopefully arriving tomorrow. Will post pics if/when...can't wait

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bubonicplay (Dec 16, 2013)

It's been shipped, just a few hours after I paid too, maranez layan.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Victorinox 32mm Ambassador in blue. My smallest automatic.


----------



## R-Oak (Jun 26, 2012)

to go whit a citizen nighthawk









hopefully i chose well


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I really did order one of these.


----------



## Borderer (Jan 2, 2014)

Very nice. What is that brand?



brandon\ said:


> I'm waiting on this to make its way to me from Russia.


----------



## Borderer (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm so impatient. My nice new Bernhardt Binnacle Divers been sat in customs in London since the 1st Jan and is still sat there


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

merl said:


> Arrived


 awesome looking!


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

Borderer said:


> Very nice. What is that brand?


Vostok


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Borderer said:


> Very nice. What is that brand?


Meranom Store - Vostok Watches -


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> I really did order one of these.
> 
> View attachment 1333322


We will, of course, need to see some wrist shots when you get it


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

Just received this yesterday. I thought it would be a great compliment to my other new watch, Orient Mako, since it is completely different.










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

4 new ones incoming...

Seiko SLL015 Titanium perpetual diver. (Hard to find NOS, $149 shipped.)










Momentum Steelix. (Sapphire crystal version, new for $114.95 shipped.)










Croton Day/Date/Month, new for $100 shipped.










Seiko Alarm Chrono, SNA473, new for $100 shipped.










I'm sure most of these will make an appearence in the WRUW thread once I receive them.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

My first watch of 2014, and my first watch in the past 4 months. I should have it on Monday.

















Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

R-Oak said:


> View attachment 1333289
> 
> 
> to go whit a citizen nighthawk
> ...


I have that same strap and live it. It ages really well too. I think you choose wisely.

Here's mine.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

merl said:


> Arrived


Really nice Merl, has kind of an LLD vibe to it!

Now you can send me that Meister Chronoscope you won't be wearing anymore ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> Really nice Merl, has kind of an LLD vibe to it!
> 
> Now you can send me that Meister Chronoscope you won't be wearing anymore 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Sure can do, just send me a pm with your address....hahaha


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

merl said:


> Sure can do, just send me a pm with your address....hahaha


Wow, I didn't know it was so easy. Anyone have any Pams they're not wearing anymore? :-!


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

A blue thing
pic shamelessly stolen from someones internet:-d


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

And another post. This is what a $22.60 eBay Bucks credit can get you. I bought this Remiz hand wind diver. The only info I could find on it was just pictures from another owner on WUS so I don't know anything about the brand or the watch itself.

It'll need the crystal buffed or replaced but it supposedly runs well. The day and date don't set though so hopefully that's something easy to fix. Technically this cost a little more than the credit but it only $2.35 out of pocket which actually came from credit I already had from a sale in Paypal.

These are seller pics so I'll take more of my own when it arrives.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> It's not specifically a watch and I intend to wear it on my left wrist constantly (my watches go on the right) but I have this en route.
> 
> View attachment 1331774


Which tracker is this Jason?

Also, I'm glad that you're starting to feel better.


----------



## zoltanh (Nov 28, 2013)

A Tchibo / TCM branded radio controlled watch is on the way. It is quite affordable (49,95 EUR), looks good, and quite big in diameter (42 mm), but not too thick. Exactly what I am looked for, and found it in a Tchibo shop... Surprising.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Which tracker is this Jason?
> 
> Also, I'm glad that you're starting to feel better.


Thanks! I guess getting the flu shot really minimized the symptoms and duration this time. I had one meh day, one really bad day and then I was OK. Still taking Tamiflu though.

This is the Fitbit Force. It's a little better than the Flex but, as I just learned, has about zero water resistance. You can work out with it but not shower with it. Still I like having the display and it was a lot cheaper thanks to gift cards so it's OK.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Thanks! I guess getting the flu shot really minimized the symptoms and duration this time. I had one meh day, one really bad day and then I was OK. Still taking Tamiflu though.
> 
> This is the Fitbit Force. It's a little better than the Flex but, as I just learned, has about zero water resistance. You can work out with it but not shower with it. Still I like having the display and it was a lot cheaper thanks to gift cards so it's OK.


I wear a fitbit (on my 3rd) and can attest to it working IF you log food. When I don't log food, I gain, but when I'm counting I do great.

Watch out for the clasp. There's some talk on their Facebook page about it.

Good choice dude!


----------



## mrlongtree (Dec 26, 2013)

I have this on the way from Switzerland. Sorna Chronograph, 70s NOS - EB 8420 movement, ok it's not the greatest chronograph around but it looks pretty fine to my eyes.


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

tutu said:


> first one of 2014
> View attachment 1330761
> View attachment 1330762


eBay auction are fun.. just not for my wallet.

Already got this one coming and just now won another one, so this one is also coming home




















Both+shipping less than $100. Pretty happy with that but lets see in person how it goes lol


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I have probably the most dressy and normal watch I've ever bought on the way from the US to Europe, after a big discount.  The Hamilton Khaki Auto Chrono 42mm [Youtube-clip].


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mrlongtree said:


> I have this on the way from Switzerland. Sorna Chronograph, 70s NOS - EB 8420 movement, ok it's not the greatest chronograph around but it looks pretty fine to my eyes.


Wow. That's a vety nice looking chrono. Great find.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## analoguezombie (May 10, 2013)

Got one of these arriving early this week , will probably be looking for strap suggestions when it arrives .


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Stunning Seiko. Congrats!

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've got an old Russian quartz that's been a trooper, so I decided to try a couple mechanical Vostoks. Looking around, I can see how a collector might get absorbed in Russian stuff... these watches have a lot of personality! 
*
Amphibian 710SE & Komandirskie...*


----------



## wusbert (Jul 7, 2013)

Until my F71 Flying Dutchman arrives in a few months, my only two watches (a 6309-7049 and a "Rolls International"??) have a combined age of over 80. I thought it best to get something a bit younger and more likely to be water resistant for gardening, swimming, and other rougher duties.

I saw this in the "Heads-Up I saw a Bargain Here" thread, and bought one on Friday. I hope that it will do the job of a (well cared for) beater.








(image of SHC063 Sawtooth borrowed from I/net)


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Infatuated with the 8926 but having serious issues with sourcing one.

In the mean time I had some DX Store Credit so I just grabbed this:









I don't imagine it being any better or worse than a SOKI Sub so it'll scratch the itch for now.


----------



## Stevie-R (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi everyone. First time poster here.

After seeing the Timex Expedition T49753 with a NATO strap in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/nato-straps-natostrapco-com-842540-74.html#post6993206

I went looking to see if they were still available and lo-and-behold, they were. Going for half price at the Watchshop dot com as well. So I ordered it and a black/grey NATO off Ebay.

Just got 'em and here's what they look like on my wrist.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

This guy should be arriving today, along with a bevy of straps. It's gonna be a good day!


----------



## DelbertQ (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm new to watches. In searching for a new watch to replace a hand-me-down that I had been wearing for several years I found these forums and fell in love with the Seiko Spirit SCVS003 (image from internet):









In December I purchased a Seiko 5 SNKL23 to try to get a similar look (image from internet):









I like the SNKL23, but it isn't quite a SARB, and it doesn't work well with a leather strap because the gap between the case and strap is too large. So, now I have a SARB033 on the way! I think that these forums are a great source of information, but dangerous to the wallet!

(Image from internet)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DelbertQ said:


> I'm new to watches. In searching for a new watch to replace a hand-me-down that I had been wearing for several years I found these forums and fell in love with the Seiko Spirit SCVS003 (image from internet):
> 
> View attachment 1335795
> 
> ...


Nice! Welcome to WUS and F71!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

My first two 'proper' watches in my collection turned up today, so happy with them, been officially bitten by the watch collecting bug, already looking for my next.

Seiko & Citizen, apologies for poor pictures, having to make do with an iPhone 4 while my Samsung S4 is being repaired and the camera is shocking



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

BenGmin said:


> My first two 'proper' watches in my collection turned up today, so happy with them, been officially bitten by the watch collecting bug, already looking for my next.
> 
> Seiko & Citizen, apologies for poor pictures, having to make do with an iPhone 4 while my Samsung S4 is being repaired and the camera is shocking
> 
> ...


That's one of my favorite Seikos. Wear them in good health!


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

This HMT redial.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Will have this tomorrow


----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

I've got this on purchase from F29. Magrette Regattare Tiki Blue Dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

analoguezombie said:


> View attachment 1334896
> 
> 
> Got one of these arriving early this week , will probably be looking for strap suggestions when it arrives .


Easy!
Timefactors Rally £9 / $15, great quality
http://www.timefactors.com/tfstraps.htm scroll to bottom of page








Mine says hi!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Starting 2014 with the iconic orange monster (2nd gen). I already know this will seriously kick all my other watches aside for some major wrist time.


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

What model number is this seiko ?


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> This guy should be arriving today, along with a bevy of straps. It's gonna be a good day!
> 
> View attachment 1335777


What model number is this seiko ?


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Something a bit different on the way.....


----------



## analoguezombie (May 10, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Easy!
> Timefactors Rally £9 / $15, great quality
> Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net scroll to bottom of page
> 
> Mine says hi!


Thanks a lot i was thinking exactly that , rally strap in black

I usually prefer brown leather but i think black seems more in fitting with the watch and yours looks great . I take it the 20mm strap squeezes on ? ( the seller tells me it's a 19mm lug width although i haven't checked .

Further to add i've just returned from collecting it from the post office and i'm properly pleased with it it's really nice looking and in great condition


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Glad to hear its in good nick, az!
Yes, the 20mm fits fine. I normally prefer brown, but the black works well with the bluish-black light play of the dial
Another pic:


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

$16 Quartz Submariner Homage


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Strap for my Glycine:









Monteverde Invincia for my hand:









Snagged the last one on an Australian website at a good discount. It's the Ti version b-) 
Will be interesting to see how it compares to my Lamy Safari.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

kayjf said:


> Strap for my Glycine:
> 
> View attachment 1337268


That is an great looking strap!! Where's it from?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

whoa said:


> That is an great looking strap!! Where's it from?
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


Thanks! Just got it off eBay. 22mm Italy Genuina Leather Watch Strap Vintage Classic Dark Brown NEW Parts | eBay


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

the_chang said:


> What model number is this seiko ?


It's the 6138, nicknamed the 'UFO'. Here's a link about the model: https://www.watchuseek.com/f366/1970s-seiko-6138-001x-chronograph-variations-review-290025.html. I love old Seikos, and the quirkiness of this one particularly appeals to me.


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

Just got new year present, Seiko 5 for my small hand


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I just received this Hello Kitty watch and it's better than I expected.

The descriptions on some of the listings didn't match the pictures of the watch, so I wasn't sure if I was getting a pink dial or a silver dial. I got the silver dial, and it's actually pretty darn nice. It's got a slight sunburst texture, and raised, polished numerals and minute markers. Also, the lug width was listed as 19mm, which would limit strap choices, but the watch I received has 20mm lugs. It's a 35mm watch with 20mm lugs! The strap is fake leather but isn't horrible...and it's a men's length. It's sold as a woman's watch and not a kid's watch, but I wasn't expecting a non-horrible, men's-length strap. But it's being replaced, anyway. With something unusual b-)

This was _really_ affordable. I was prepared to toss it if it was crap, but instead I ordered a second one, in case I want to risk transplanting the dial, or damage the case, which almost certainly isn't SS. And I suppose it would have been too much to ask for a screw-on case back for $21.

There are lots of Hello Kitty watches that probably aren't properly licensed, most of them even cheaper than this one and probably crap. I looked long and hard for the best looking of them, and this one seems to be an official product. Or, it has the Sanrio logo stamped on the case back, anyway.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

There's something strangely and inexplicably awesome about this.

I pray you go to a GTG with this, and guys with Rolexes and Omegas have to politely compliment your Hello Kitty watch. I will pay your tab if you do this.


----------



## WatchinJames (Sep 22, 2013)

In a few days I have got a relatively cheap ($19.99) Pam Homage coming in that I am going to try and make my first ever project watch.

Gonna try and sterilize the dial. If I screw up I'm out 20 bucks ha.









And a few days after that I should be getting a Parnis 44mm Pilot which I am much more excited about!









And then after that at some point I will be receiving some straps from Clover Straps as well!

Early Christmas presents. Its only 351 days away..


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

WatchinJames said:


> And a few days after that I should be getting a Parnis 44mm Pilot which I am much more excited about!
> 
> View attachment 1337856
> 
> ...


This watch looks a lot like the Kemmner Fleiger i wanted to get. :-( Unfortunately sold out for now!!


----------



## Viipperi (Jul 28, 2009)

sinner777 said:


>


Did you get good bargain? Like this and want one.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Stowa strap for my affordable Parnis. Hopefully it will help the wrist presence.


----------



## goatscapeable (Aug 5, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> I just received this Hello Kitty watch and it's better than I expected.
> 
> The descriptions on some of the listings didn't match the pictures of the watch, so I wasn't sure if I was getting a pink dial or a silver dial. I got the silver dial, and it's actually pretty darn nice. It's got a slight sunburst texture, and raised, polished numerals and minute markers. Also, the lug width was listed as 19mm, which would limit strap choices, but the watch I received has 20mm lugs. It's a 35mm watch with 20mm lugs! The strap is fake leather but isn't horrible...and it's a men's length. It's sold as a woman's watch and not a kid's watch, but I wasn't expecting a non-horrible, men's-length strap. But it's being replaced, anyway. With something unusual b-)
> 
> ...


Where did you find this? It looks great.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Seems I am back to my old ways:rodekaart, need to find some more watches to sell now...

Just placed an order on the Chinese Site TaoBao for this Seagull:













A 2011 model from the "Memorial Series", it celebrates the 100 year anniversary of the Xinhai Revolution. The movement is a ST2130


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

My vintage Jaegar LeCoultre arrived from France yesterday and it's even better than the auction photos.










A 1955 Calibre P812 Bumper Automatic


----------



## phd gator (Jun 27, 2013)

WatchinJames said:


> In a few days I have got a relatively cheap ($19.99) Pam Homage coming in that I am going to try and make my first ever project watch.
> 
> Gonna try and sterilize the dial. If I screw up I'm out 20 bucks ha.
> 
> ...


I would really appreciate it if you did a detailed post on your progress with sterilizing the Infantry PAM homage. I have been eyeing the exact same watch. My only holdup has been the Infantry logos. I have never done any watch projects and would love to see how you do it with steps and a description of the difficulty.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

goatscapeable said:


> Where did you find this? It looks great.


Amazon - Hello Kitty Women's HK1741 Analogue Pink Strap Watch


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> I just received this Hello Kitty watch and it's better than I expected.
> 
> The descriptions on some of the listings didn't match the pictures of the watch, so I wasn't sure if I was getting a pink dial or a silver dial. I got the silver dial, and it's actually pretty darn nice. It's got a slight sunburst texture, and raised, polished numerals and minute markers. Also, the lug width was listed as 19mm, which would limit strap choices, but the watch I received has 20mm lugs. It's a 35mm watch with 20mm lugs! The strap is fake leather but isn't horrible...and it's a men's length. It's sold as a woman's watch and not a kid's watch, but I wasn't expecting a non-horrible, men's-length strap. But it's being replaced, anyway. With something unusual b-)
> 
> ...





goatscapeable said:


> Where did you find this? It looks great.





neurogenesis said:


> Amazon - Hello Kitty Women's HK1741 Analogue Pink Strap Watch


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Finally added a nice Enicar to my collection from eBay!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

GadgetKing said:


> Finally added a nice Enicar to my collection from eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Some of the Enicars that pop up on e-bay are very intriguing!


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

rymnd said:


> Infatuated with the 8926 but having serious issues with sourcing one.
> 
> In the mean time I had some DX Store Credit so I just grabbed this:
> 
> I don't imagine it being any better or worse than a SOKI Sub so it'll scratch the itch for now.

















Thanks to jelliottz' guidance, I've pulled the trigger on a Bagel and also finally got my hands on a dust cover (damn dust specks). It will be interesting comparing it to the SOKI/MCE sub.

A little over a year ago I would have scoffed at the thought of <$50 eBay watches - I mean come on. BAGELSPORT!
Now I'm so deep into the addiction that it's exciting waiting for it to arrive for modding.

Now to look at dials and hands ...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Viipperi said:


> Did you get good bargain? Like this and want one.


sort of. knowing me, I will probably flip it. I already have Seiko BFS and I do not need two dress watches...if they can be called so. Or I will keep em both. on paper it looks stunning: sapphire, dress watch dial on high tech sturdy looking case..we will see how it will look on wrist.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Got my Seiko SNN209 a couple of days ago, here with a Nato strap instead of the bracelet


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

I got some nato straps from Ebay today. 2 excellent quality canvas/fabric straps (20mm and 22 mm), one black nylon pvd 22 mm nato and one 22 mm multi-coloured nato.









Did some watch band swapping!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Second Seiko on the way


----------



## TeeRite (Nov 14, 2013)

I was looking thru the Panerai Homage thread and decided to pull the trigger. I have this coming in next week. 44 mm 50's PAM Hom. Excuse the pics


----------



## Volunteer (Jan 6, 2014)

I was too attracted to this 7002 to pass it up. Modded Hands, new dial and bezel insert. I do have a few questions: I'd like to look into re-luming the dial and possibly installing a sapphire crystal. Is there a reputable jeweler/watchmaker anyone could refer me to? About how much would I be out of pocket? Sorry, I'm quite new to this fascinating world.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Volunteer said:


> View attachment 1339442
> 
> 
> I was too attracted to this 7002 to pass it up. Modded Hands, new dial and bezel insert. I do have a few questions: I'd like to look into re-luming the dial and possibly installing a sapphire crystal. Is there a reputable jeweler/watchmaker anyone could refer me to? About how much would I be out of pocket? Sorry, I'm quite new to this fascinating world.


Search Kent Parks' name for reluming. The replacement crystal will need to be generic because I'm not aware of a 7002 specific aftermarket sapphire like there are for the skx and 6309. It should still be easy enough, and he might be able to do that too. Duarte at Northeast Watch Works would be another guy to ask about crystal replacement. Good luck!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I had no idea Rerun was in to watches.

I thought he just collected red berets.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

The Remiz hand wind arrived. Not bad for a $24 watch purchased almost entirely with eBay credit. It seems to be winding and running well but, as advertised, the day and date don't set but they do advance when the time is advanced. I can't seem to get the case back open with a ball or a case back opener though. Any suggestions on how to open it?

I have no idea of the age or history of the brand.

I'm not sure what I'm going to put it on yet but I do like it even though it's a bit smaller than I usually do at 40mm with the crown (about 35mm without).


----------



## texas_timex (Mar 6, 2012)

I pulled the trigger on this Alike S-Shock Sport Diver! This mannish, rugged, insanely tough tool watch seems to be based on another brand that was popular some years ago. Not sure what happened to them. Spent just over $10 with free shipping! A big selling point for me, is that some of the hands & functions are "non-working for display only". Good! Keep it simple. I hope the big hands are real. Features include a "crown" and a "battery". *Eat your hearts out! *


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

A few more of these leather NATOs









Sent from my Agora Quad Core using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 is on the way!


----------



## Click & Caliber (Dec 20, 2013)

1963 Chinese Air Force will be here Monday! This will be a loooong weekend!


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Vintage AKA Alba chrono on the way. I'm so excited I won this auction! I really love the vintage dial on it.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

GadgetKing said:


> Vintage AKA Alba chrono on the way. I'm so excited I won this auction! I really love the vintage dial on it.


Make sure you post real-life photos of it, would like to see more pictures of this one than exist already.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Aitch said:


> Make sure you post real-life photos of it, would like to see more pictures of this one than exist already.


Will do. I expect to replace the bracelet with a LeMans NATO strap after I determine the correct size.


----------



## Alec J (Jul 20, 2013)

Maranez with brown face.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

GadgetKing said:


> Vintage AKA Alba chrono on the way. I'm so excited I won this auction! I really love the vintage dial on it.


I remember when those were still available. I am sorry I never bought one. Love it.


----------



## Alec J (Jul 20, 2013)

Forgot not my pic borrowed from Maranez thread.


----------



## JoshDunc (Nov 27, 2013)

Just came in the mail!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

GadgetKing said:


> Will do. I expect to replace the bracelet with a LeMans NATO strap after I determine the correct size.


I believe it is 18mm from my investigations, but don't hold me to it.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

This was waiting for me when I got home. Went from wanting a Riseman to a Rangeman to a classic square Dw-5600e... Go figure?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

sunny27 said:


> I got some nato straps from Ebay today. 2 excellent quality canvas/fabric straps (20mm and 22 mm), one black nylon pvd 22 mm nato and one 22 mm multi-coloured nato.
> 
> View attachment 1339185
> 
> ...


Really liked the look of the canvas straps that Sunny just got, so I went out and bought one myself.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a display top, 20 - watch storage box on the way. Thanks WUS!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Prim Sport IGEN. I stole the picture, sorry Kibi.


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> I have a display top, 20 - watch storage box on the way. Thanks WUS!


I just recently bought a 5 watch case, we'll see how long that lasts me.

I feel guilty not wearing one of my watches and I have so few. Couldn't imagine choosing between 20.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> Really liked the look of the canvas straps that Sunny just got, so I went out and bought one myself.


I know exactly where you got that strap, because I bought a leather one from the same vendor... The white pebbles kind of gave it away!


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Scratching my analog-digital itch for cheap with this Infantry. I got the steel case even though I like the black better since the description said the black finish was "painted". No way that holds up on a $25 watch!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Getting ready for summer.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

millenbop said:


> Got my Seiko SNN209 a couple of days ago, here with a Nato strap instead of the bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1339155


Dammit, I need another chrono. This is really where I wish my wrist was smaller because I love this look as well as the vintage Seikos and they just don't fit on me. The ones I find that look good are an inch thick and look like control panels for a nuclear reactor.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

And this had to turn right around and go back to its original owner, as it was running ~40min fast per day. I did get the straps at least. ;-)

I just scratched a different itch with the money back from this watch - 






and








(this is where I giggle maniacly)



GoJoshGo said:


> This guy should be arriving today, along with a bevy of straps. It's gonna be a good day!
> 
> View attachment 1335777


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Dammit, I need another chrono. This is really where I wish my wrist was smaller because I love this look as well as the vintage Seikos and they just don't fit on me. The ones I find that look good are an inch thick and look like control panels for a nuclear reactor.


It's not that big actually, I have 6.7 inch wrists. It's a great watch, one of my favorites.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

This is pretty cool. Link to the ebay source? Help your fellow addicts?


Gazza74 said:


> Really liked the look of the canvas straps that Sunny just got, so I went out and bought one myself.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Sonofa. . .


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Sonofa. . .
> 
> View attachment 1342638


Awesome!! Enjoy that watch!!

I don't know why I picked this CAT up. I have seen CAT watches in the flesh, and they seem ok. I got a pretty good deal from Watch Warehouse, so this one is on the way. Not even a WATCH company!?! I think it looks really nice though.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Today I caved. First vintage. 1965 Omega Seamaster with rose gold indices and silver sunburst dial.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Finally pulled the trigger on an SKX779 on bracelet. 
Nervous, I always get this way when I spend money I shouldn't. 

Still waiting on my new bracelet for my Orient Ray too, with solid end links. Love the watch, but the standard bracelet has annoyed me since the day I first received it. Hoping the new one is as good as I expect. 
I've previously bought 4 other straps for it; a range of leather and canvas NATO and Zulu, as well as a flieiger style. Never felt content.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

4th for 2014... I need to stop buying watches!!!


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

The Seamaster.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

sledgod said:


> Still waiting on my new bracelet for my Orient Ray too.


Which one did you go for? I'm not thrilled with the bracelet on my Ray either, and having one with solid end links would be a plus.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

MEzz said:


> This is pretty cool. Link to the ebay source? Help your fellow addicts?


Almost missed this. Search for "Goodcheapman" on the bay. I believe he's well known on the forum.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

sledgod said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on an SKX779 on bracelet.
> Nervous, I always get this way when I spend money I shouldn't.
> 
> Still waiting on my new bracelet for my Orient Ray too, with solid end links. Love the watch, but the standard bracelet has annoyed me since the day I first received it. Hoping the new one is as good as I expect.
> I've previously bought 4 other straps for it; a range of leather and canvas NATO and Zulu, as well as a flieiger style. Never felt content.


Yeah what bracelet are you getting for the Ray? Mine was a rubber strap version so I would love to have a bracelet for it.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Congratulations! I think shopping for dials and hands is more fun than picking out the base watch. Good luck with the project!!



rymnd said:


> View attachment 1338959
> View attachment 1338960
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I need a good "active" watch, and I got tired of reading the "Ironman vs. G-Shock" threads and trying to figure out which was better.....So I bought both. These are on the way.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't go in for many quartz movements, but I couldn't pass this up for $40 with a new battery!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

It's been a good month/new year so far. This will be in the mail for me tomorrow in a nice trade.









A Kampfschwimmer 3646 homage, welded lugs, brevet crown, and hand wind 6497. I'm excited to give this one a go at some wrist time.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

This pic got me really interested in getting a blue strap like the one pictured










So I've ordered this, hoping that it'll be the same color!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

These are on the way, in addition to the CAT on the previous page















And this.........thanks to Negakinu







(all pics stolen from the web)


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

A Sinn style casio on the way.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

To celebrate a recent salary increase I pulled the trigger on the SKX007 + Timefactors Retro strap (pic stolen from the interwebz):

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









And then of course my Rossling should be on the way soon (although with a black dial):


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> Seems I am back to my old ways:rodekaart, need to find some more watches to sell now...
> 
> Just placed an order on the Chinese Site TaoBao for this Seagull:
> 
> A 2011 model from the "Memorial Series", it celebrates the 100 year anniversary of the Xinhai Revolution. The movement is a ST2130


Well it made it's first stop in Hong Kong, so far so good for dealing with TaoBao. The agent I used even sent me some pictures last night:













Now they box it back up and send it to me!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Wasn't supposed to be buying any...









and


----------



## Strike151 (Aug 14, 2013)

Citizen BM6400. Wanted one for ages. Had to make do with the Momentum Atlas until I could get this one. Wasn't difficult because the Atlas is a very fine watch. This one's finer! Should arrive tomorrow


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I pulled the trigger on one of these today after selling a few from my collection:









This is my biggest purchase so far and I really hope I will love it. 
(pic stolen from google images)


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

jopex said:


> I pulled the trigger on one of these today after selling a few from my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's anything like the Sinn I owned you'll love it

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

jopex said:


> I pulled the trigger on one of these today after selling a few from my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's such a sick watch, but can't get myself to pay that much for a watch I've never seen irl! :-( where did you get it? ;-)

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

jopex said:


> I pulled the trigger on one of these today after selling a few from my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...congrats Josip. Really like the look of that....
Well Done...


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

jopex said:


> I pulled the trigger on one of these today after selling a few from my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pick up Jopex!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Pretty hard to follow up a Sinn but I should have this on Thursday if Canada Post plays nice....


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

jopex said:


> I pulled the trigger on one of these today after selling a few from my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great looking watch. Wear it in good health!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. We'll see how I'll like it once it arrives. I talked a bit with few u1 owners and they all love theirs. Got a decent deal on it too so hopefully I can break even or loose really little if I ever flip it.  It's 3 months old but unused/unworn. 

Jason, great pickup! I love morays. Imho, dart dial is the best one they ever made. Really unique. :-!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jopex said:


> I pulled the trigger on one of these today after selling a few from my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


duuude..this will be very carefully and firmly touched and drooled over on next GTG. As soon as it arives, you can expect a call...or two. or e-mail. or carrier pidgeon.

I have little bit smaller appetitte, found this one on local fleabay:









MDV-102 got away from e-bay yesterday, so I got MTD-1054. Basically the same watch and I got a metal bracelet on this one.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> duuude..this will be very carefully and firmly touched and drooled over on next GTG. As soon as it arives, you can expect a call..
> 
> I have little bit smaller appetitte, found this one on local fleabay:
> 
> View attachment 1344604


For sure. :-! 
Another one? Where do you find them? I've been looking for one for some time now.. Father in law has one but it's banged up so bad it looks like it went through hell and back. And he refuses to wear anything else.. let me know if it ends up on sale.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Posted in the "first watch of 2014" thread too. Seiko SNN215 incoming.

Web photo (stolen from WUS I believe)










Sent while distracted.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

*Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*

Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jopex said:


> For sure. :-!
> Another one? Where do you find them? I've been looking for one for some time now.. Father in law has one but it's banged up so bad it looks like it went through hell and back. And he refuses to wear anything else.. let me know if it ends up on sale.


not a problem.


----------



## MK3 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



abo_hosni said:


> Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement
> 
> (pics n all)


Now, why did you have to go and post this? ... Now I feel bad about my incoming 8926 / mod pieces! That will look really good together!

Are you going to keep the silver bezel?


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



MK3 said:


> Now, why did you have to go and post this? ... Now I feel bad about my incoming 8926 / mod pieces! That will look really good together! Are you going to keep the silver bezel?


Sorry about that :-d

I'm going to keep the silver bezel, more unique than the standard submariner style


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*

A like new, pre-owned Casio SGW100B-3V with thermometer and compass on a nylon/cloth strap for $14 plus $2.92 shipping:


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Have the following in the mail 


This one seems to be stuck in US Customs even though it was sent on the 2nd Jan



Just bought this one off ebay as an experiment as it was 95 bucks and wanted to see if I liked it or not after a fellow member here, bought a similar (though admittedly better quality) one and piqued my interest



This isnt my pic but one I got from the net, which I liked the look of so apologies if it offends the original owner (I think M0rt of this parish)

Also have a Hyetis Crossbow, WUS Rattrapante, a Makara Octopus and a Helberg CH6 in the works too - not many then


----------



## markjnorman (Jan 1, 2014)

New to the forum having recently caught the watch bug. It's a slippery slope indeed. I have quite a few watches incoming. Through loads of research, I've found that my tastes (and budget) have gotten me very excited about HMT's and Chinese VCM's. Among the watches I'm most excited to get on my wrist are a Janata from Fateh, a classic Baoshihua, and this little gem:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

> This isnt my pic but one I got from the net, which I liked the look of so apologies if it offends the original owner (I think M0rt of this parish)


Not at all  Still wearing the clothes in the picture, although they have been washed from time to time


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Incoming Seiko from the bay on a NATO from cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Since my 31MAS has arrived, I think it's time to do some work.... These are on their way from Rob @ Monsterwatches. All photos pilfered from somewhere on the internet.

This crown....









...and one of these....









If it all works, I'll have a 6rMAS, which will of course need an exhibition case back..... If not, then o|


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



jsj11 said:


> Have the following in the mail


This is awesome. It's vintage, right? Reminds me of this vintage Longines chrono I've been seeing a lot on Instagram:


----------



## Borderer (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*

My new Black Bernhardt Binnacle Diver arrived yesterday. It's a beautiful thing. I set the time yesterday with the atomic clock and in 24hrs it's gained 3 seconds. I am so happy with that !!!


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*

It arrived!!

(sellers picture)








The Bad: 
For whatever reason a date magnifier was added...I plan to remove it, hopefully without scratching the crystal
The bracelet doesn't fit and there are no extra links
There is a very slight scratch on the bezel at about 10:30

The Good:
It tells great time!
It looks great other than the magnifier and shallow scratch!
It's my first 4S series movement!

Since the bracelet doesn't quite fit I have a black ostrich strap coming in while I look for additional links (though finding them seems unlikely)









I'll post more pictures once the strap arrives and I remove the magnifier.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



soulbazz said:


> It arrived!!
> 
> The Bad:
> For whatever reason a date magnifier was added...I plan to remove it, hopefully without scratching the crystal
> ...


Ah, you did get one. Congrats!
Weird that it has a magnifier. Probably some replacement crystal or it was added later to the original crystal.
Looking forward to your photo's with the watch on a leather strap. Haven't seen any though this case looks a bit like the sus gmt case:


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



merl said:


> Ah, you did get one. Congrats!
> Weird that it has a magnifier. Probably some replacement crystal or it was added later to the original crystal.
> Looking forward to your photo's with the watch on a leather strap. Haven't seen any though this case looks a bit like the sus gmt case:


Thanks merl!
Agreed, the magnifier is weird. I think it was added later on to the original crystal just because it seems to sit kinda high on the crystal surface and doesn't appear to be in the "ideal" spot, though I'm not positive that it is not a replacement crystal.

Great picture of a similar case with a leather strap. I'll take some photos once my strap gets here. I was a bit bummed out about the bracelet being too small, it is sooooo close to fitting too! I could probably get away with wearing it on the bracelet but it's a bit too tight for comfort.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



Borderer said:


> My new Black Bernhardt Binnacle Diver arrived yesterday. It's a beautiful thing. I set the time yesterday with the atomic clock and in 24hrs it's gained 3 seconds. I am so happy with that !!!
> 
> View attachment 1345675


Congratulations, I love mine.


----------



## Baconeater (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*

wrong place...sorry


----------



## Baconeater (Sep 23, 2013)

I just could not resist it. I think I just bought a West End Watch!


----------



## Ant29 (Jan 30, 2013)

Decided to scratch my G-Shock itch and picked this up:








Looked interesting and should look good with some of the purple shirts I have. Should be here on Thursday, wrist shots to come. :-d


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



docvail said:


> This is awesome. It's vintage, right? Reminds me of this vintage Longines chrono I've been seeing a lot on Instagram:


Its a NOS from the 70's apparently, from Thorsten Nagenghast on ebay - the same guy who is doing the WUS Rattrapante - saw him selling them a while back and managed to get this for a lot less than the similar one I bid on and lost out on.

That Longines is gorgeous btw - now I have another watch I want but really shouldnt buy!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*

My boss just messaged me saying my Seiko SNN215 arrived in the office and she had to pay the UPS import charges (I'm working at home today). Glad she's understanding about my addiction!

Stupid UPS. I bet there was the typical "processing fee" added too. First imported watch out of about 10 that I've been dinged duties on. The only upside is I ordered it on Monday night and it's here already!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



Aitch said:


> My boss just messaged me saying my Seiko SNN215 arrived in the office and she had to pay the UPS import charges (I'm working at home today). Glad she's understanding about my addiction!
> 
> Stupid UPS. I bet there was the typical "processing fee" added too. First imported watch out of about 10 that I've been dinged duties on. The only upside is I ordered it on Monday night and it's here already!


I had a Steinhart sent to my office last year and my company was billed for the $19 duty charge. Thankfully they were understanding as well.


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*

when I said I was saving up for a good watch, I lied. This Seiko (snkm53) was love at first sight.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



Jaded Albion said:


> when I said I was saving up for a good watch, I lied. This Seiko (snkm53) was love at first sight.


Very retro cool to mine eyes.


----------



## Ant29 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ant29 said:


> Decided to scratch my G-Shock itch and picked this up:
> 
> View attachment 1346251
> 
> Looked interesting and should look good with some of the purple shirts I have. Should be here on Thursday, wrist shots to come. :-d


I really need to stop hanging around here or I am going to be broke before I know it... Another G-shock on its way. o|








Watch number 21...Thank God I kept my small 4 watch box..


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



SteamJ said:


> I had a Steinhart sent to my office last year and my company was billed for the $19 duty charge. Thankfully they were understanding as well.


I've been paying import and tax charges (around 26% of the value) for my three last watches  but luckily I've been around when FedEx, UPS and DHL showed up. The last one cost me an additional 200 USD.


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*

from looking up import tariffs here, it looks like watches are duty free, just have to pay VAT.

we'll see when this arrives in a couple of days. an obsession made reality


----------



## Average-Joe (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*

Just won this on ebay for $31.50



Just have to figure out what to do for a strap now...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*

Two watches and a 20-watch display/storage box on the way right now. I'm not even sure why.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*

A G-Shock DW-5600EG-9. It has the gold lettering, display, buttons and buckle where the basic DW-5600E doesn't:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*

This one. It doesn't work (according to the seller it doesn't set or keep time) but it was really cheap. Hopefully it's not a big deal to repair but it was incredibly cheap so I'm not overly concerned.

















Does the movement look complete?









Maybe I can find a donor movement if it's not repairable.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*

Very affortable homage!


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

SteamJ said:


> This one. It doesn't work (according to the seller it doesn't set or keep time) but it was really cheap. Hopefully it's not a big deal to repair but it was incredibly cheap so I'm not overly concerned.
> 
> Does the movement look complete?
> 
> Maybe I can find a donor movement if it's not repairable.


Heh, I saw that one and seriously considered it. I hope you find it's an easy fix. It's a really nice looking watch.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

A brand new Poljot Okeah reissue from Julian Kampmann










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> A brand new Poljot Okeah reissue from Julian Kampmann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he an eBay seller??? Can you post the link or page to get one myself please? How much was it?

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



SteamJ said:


> This one. It doesn't work (according to the seller it doesn't set or keep time) but it was really cheap. Hopefully it's not a big deal to repair but it was incredibly cheap so I'm not overly concerned.
> 
> Does the movement look complete?
> 
> ...


Oh man that looks so fun. These cheapo dollar movements are the only kind I'm willing to work on myself. It looks complete from here but I'm about as far as you can get from 'expert'


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Where did you get them? 

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



Jaded Albion said:


> Oh man that looks so fun. These cheapo dollar movements are the only kind I'm willing to work on myself. It looks complete from here but I'm about as far as you can get from 'expert'


I know almost nothing about working on a movement. I'm a little afraid to mess with it since I could make it worse but I'll take a look and check what I can. If it still doesn't work I may look at getting it serviced or just find a donor movement.


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



SteamJ said:


> I know almost nothing about working on a movement. I'm a little afraid to mess with it since I could make it worse but I'll take a look and check what I can. If it still doesn't work I may look at getting it serviced or just find a donor movement.


I know enough from just randomly reading around about how a movement works and how it is supposed to be cleaned and oiled, that I bought something like the one pictured out of a junk box non working once and actually got it to keep time. I don't have it anymore though, I think I gave it to someone.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

pacorolex said:


> Is he an eBay seller??? Can you post the link or page to get one myself please? How much was it?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


I bought mine from Julian Kampmann at Poljot24.de. He just raised the price on them right after I ordered mine. But, he takes the full 19% VAT off the price for orders to the US.
http://www.poljot24.de/chronographen/sturmanskie-chronograph-ozean.html

You can also buy one from Juri Levenberg off ebay I would message him to ask out VAT on it since you are outside the EU.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380811623333?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661

They come with both solid and exhibition casebacks, and steel bracelet from both places. Poljot24 comes with and a black and a blue leather strap and the ebay one comes with a blue textile strap.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



Jaded Albion said:


> I know enough from just randomly reading around about how a movement works and how it is supposed to be cleaned and oiled, that I bought something like the one pictured out of a junk box non working once and actually got it to keep time. I don't have it anymore though, I think I gave it to someone.


Maybe I'll do some research about how to clean and oil it and see if I can get it running. It cost me under $20 so I don't stand to lose too much if I fail at least.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



SteamJ said:


> This one. It doesn't work (according to the seller it doesn't set or keep time) but it was really cheap. Hopefully it's not a big deal to repair but it was incredibly cheap so I'm not overly concerned.
> 
> View attachment 1347433


Zorgantoj aspektas malvarmaj. Mi esperas ke vi povas fiksi gxin kaj preni gxin plu ekzistadi!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



lactardjosh said:


> Zorgantoj aspektas malvarmaj. Mi esperas ke vi povas fiksi gxin kaj preni gxin plu ekzistadi!


Agreed!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



lactardjosh said:


> Zorgantoj aspektas malvarmaj. Mi esperas ke vi povas fiksi gxin kaj preni gxin plu ekzistadi!


Min tro. Mi ĉefe aĉetis ĝin por la kazo do mi feliĉas ajna maniero. Ĉu Shatner helpi vin kun via afisxo?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



SteamJ said:


> Min tro. Mi ĉefe aĉetis ĝin por la kazo do mi feliĉas ajna maniero. Ĉu Shatner helpi vin kun via afisxo?


Shatner is the man......thats all I could decipher and that was enough for me....GO FOR IT!!


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*

Titanium Seiko quartz SGG711 for a mod project:









Nautica N11102M, because it's got the nicest pink dial I can find:


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



SteamJ said:


> Min tro. Mi ĉefe aĉetis ĝin por la kazo do mi feliĉas ajna maniero. Ĉu Shatner helpi vin kun via afisxo?


Google Translate estas mirinda ilo. Mi vere ŝatas la bevelo pri tio, kvankam mi kutime ne ŝatas bezels kiel ĉi tio.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



lactardjosh said:


> Google Translate estas mirinda ilo. Mi vere ŝatas la bevelo pri tio, kvankam mi kutime ne ŝatas bezels kiel ĉi tio.


Mi ne estas kutime en la Pepsi-stilo bevelo ĉu sed mi vere ekamis la kazo. Mi dirus preskaŭ estu tentataj uzi ĝin sen funkciantan movado ekde mi plaĉas sufiĉas.


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> I bought mine from Julian Kampmann at Poljot24.de. He just raised the price on them right after I ordered mine. But, he takes the full 19% VAT off the price for orders to the US.
> http://www.poljot24.de/chronographen/sturmanskie-chronograph-ozean.html
> 
> You can also buy one from Juri Levenberg off ebay I would message him to ask out VAT on it since you are outside the EU.
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply...enjoy your watch...I recently have fallen in love with russian watches. .. have 5 incoming....hahaha

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



SteamJ said:


> Mi ne estas kutime en la Pepsi-stilo bevelo ĉu sed mi vere ekamis la kazo. Mi dirus preskaŭ estu tentataj uzi ĝin sen funkciantan movado ekde mi plaĉas sufiĉas.


Mi supozas ke estus bone dufoje tage se vi faris tion.

Mi scivolas kiom longe ni trenus tiun ŝercon el ...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



lactardjosh said:


> Mi supozas ke estus bone dufoje tage se vi faris tion.
> 
> Mi scivolas kiom longe ni trenus tiun ŝercon el ...


Ho, mi pensas ĉi tio povis iri dum semajnoj antaŭ ol iu kaptas plu.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



SteamJ said:


> Ho, mi pensas ĉi tio povis iri dum semajnoj antaŭ ol iu kaptas plu.


Ho, mi esperas ke ĝi ne iru en tiu longa. 
Kaj mi ne havas ion envenantaj, do mi ne havas bonan motivon por afisxi en ĉi fadeno, aliaj ol komenti kion aliaj homoj havas survoje al ili.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



lactardjosh said:


> Ho, mi esperas ke ĝi ne iru en tiu longa.
> Kaj mi ne havas ion envenantaj, do mi ne havas bonan motivon por afisxi en ĉi fadeno, aliaj ol komenti kion aliaj homoj havas survoje al ili.


Eble ni devus movi je ĝis tie estas pli fadeno specifaj aferoj sendi. Mi eble devos meti Esperantan citaĵo en mia subskribo nun.


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

Just received these two.



















Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Ordered these for my ETA 2824-1 movement*



SteamJ said:


> Eble ni devus movi je ĝis tie estas pli fadeno specifaj aferoj sendi. Mi eble devos meti Esperantan citaĵo en mia subskribo nun.


Konsentis.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Will have the same Seiko tomorrow I believe. The G-Shock is pretty cool.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just got home a short while ago to find my delivery from Christopher Ward. I got it from the Nearly New sale (although other than the leather band being broken in, it looks new), and even though it took a while to get here, it was definitely worth the wait. It's my first chrono too, and scratches the itch for a a second dressy/office black watch.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Maranez bangla, Brass, blue cali dial


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Just arrived. Loving it.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

And now a 3 ring Zulu from Amazon for the boss lady's M1.













​


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Maranez Bangla, Brass, Blue Numbers Dial.


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

Just arrived: 









Invicta 8926. The missus was all over it when I opened the box. Might have to get another one to make my own addiction a tad more subtle.

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Just Arrived: Citizen AV0031-59E

eBay listing said it was "in need of repair" and that the chronograph function didn't work, and that it needed repair. Sold "As Is." I thought I'd take a flier on it considering the price.

Seller didn't realize that the Citizen Caliber 2100 movement's chrono is basically mechanical - it has a very firm tactile "click" when you start and stop it, and it *SNAPS* back to zero when reset.

Fresh out of the box, a couple nudges on the pusher, and nothing. Broken, right? HA! Give it the firm push it wants, and *click*... everything works fine.

I'd say I got a heckuva deal. b-)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I closed 2 good deals on eBay. One was really cheap and the other is one I've been looking for in good condition.

First this one is coming from Turkey. It's a supposedly working hand wind world time that cost me $1 (plus $9 shipping but still a good deal).









This one I've been in love with for a while. This is a near mint "sample" watch but, aside from the case back, is identical to others with a fully working movement. I can't wait for this one. I just love the shape of the Seiko "helmet".

































I've officially reached the point of too many watches. Both of my watch boxes (which hold a combined 30 watches) are full so I'm going to have to cut a few loose now.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Love the case on that Seiko!


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

This arrived today, finally...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Love the case on that Seiko!


I've been eyeing the helmet for a long time. The deal was right so I went for it.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Can. Not. Wait. Citizen 8110 in the Monacoesque version.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

At the moment I have nothing coming in the mail. It feels weird, doesn't it? I miss having a new watch. 
Saving up to make a big time purchase. It might take a few more months, wooo working part time.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Armida A8 - green dial, orange lume w/ date.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Lumejunkie (Jan 18, 2014)

2 from eBay, Vostok scuba dude black face and Boschett cave dweller Limited edition white face.


----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

Astraeus said:


>


I have the same one. Enjoy.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

The disease called watchmania strikes again !!! I had almost forgotten i had ordered this as well ........


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

beeman101 said:


> I had almost forgotten i had ordered this as well ........


Have you unwrapped it yet?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

beeman101 said:


> The disease called watchmania strikes again !!! I had almost forgotten i had ordered this as well ........
> 
> View attachment 1350960


That is a really nice looking envelope. Very minimal design. I like it!


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes, i did. Here it is,,,, my first


First, rally strap
First Rios 1932 strap
First nato with pvd or could be a zulu strap :-s
First strap removal/spring bars removal tool
First extra spring bars (I dont need them at the moment but then we are WIS right |>)


----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

10 x 12" piece of watch related Aneline leather:


----------



## floydthebarber71 (Aug 26, 2013)

So, this finally arrived. Zeppelin 7680, and I had a Gunny Nato made for it (which actually arrived before the watch did!).....very cool, I'm happy


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

whats the case size?


----------



## pafinn (Nov 25, 2013)

floydthebarber71 said:


> So, this finally arrived. Zeppelin 7680, and I had a Gunny Nato made for it (which actually arrived before the watch did!).....very cool, I'm happy
> 
> View attachment 1351156


That Nato looks incredible. And I really like that watch too.


----------



## floydthebarber71 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah the Nato is great, although you can't really see how it looks from that pic. I'll pick up my DSLR later this week for some proper shots..



beeman101 said:


> whats the case size?


Not sure if you're asking me? It's 42mm


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

floydthebarber71 said:


> Yeah the Nato is great, although you can't really see how it looks from that pic. I'll pick up my DSLR later this week for some proper shots..
> 
> Not sure if you're asking me? It's 42mm


Yes, i was. A friend wanted advice on the one listed below. Seemed like from a similar series although this one is black face and large date/dual time. I think about 400 usd. Dont know wether its worth it. He is considering a Tissot in its place (Don't know which model though). Also, I think its got a ronda quartz movement. Am i right as it is not sapphire glass either?


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

One of these just ordered. After getting my first Seiko ever (SNN209), I have been on the hunt for another.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

I decided to try out the whole brass/bronze thing, so...

An Armida A8 Brass (green dial, orange lume w/ date) & a Makara Octopus Bronze (blue dial, no date).

Pics to follow!


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Seiko 7002 diver with custom hands









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Boredom+PayPal balance=Alpha PO


----------



## floydthebarber71 (Aug 26, 2013)

beeman101 said:


> Yes, i was. A friend wanted advice on the one listed below. Seemed like from a similar series although this one is black face and large date/dual time. I think about 400 usd. Dont know wether its worth it. He is considering a Tissot in its place (Don't know which model though). Also, I think its got a ronda quartz movement. Am i right as it is not sapphire glass either?


I'm not sure what price they are going for now, but I got my 7680 on Amazon for around $300. The model you posted should be cheaper I think, but I did get a good deal on a special.

Yes it's not sapphire.


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

I have just ordered an Amphibian SE: Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 100333S with the chromed second hand Meranom.com

Can't wait.....


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

> Unique tungsten steel bezel design increasing the sense of the level of this watch to accompany easy to wear sapphire glass mirror structure design, highlighting the wearer's generous temperament.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> Which one did you go for? I'm not thrilled with the bracelet on my Ray either, and having one with solid end links would be a plus.


I actually ended up going for a cheapie from eBay. I'll look up the seller soon if you're interested. 
I'm happy with the bracelet so far, though I won't proclaim it to be a masterpiece. It's certainly FAR above the quality I'd seen at a couple of shopping centre watch outlets, but not perfect. But for A$20 I'm certainly not complaining; the solid end links are more than enough to have made me happy. I also think I prefer the different design to the standard Ray bracelet. For the price I'm actually considering getting another as a spare, another in 20mm for my BM, and a black one for my Eco-Drive.










It isn't tapered so it's quite large really. Clasp is a little stiff but in my experience that will loosen a little over time. 
Overall very happy with it, and glad to get rid of the cheap rattly sound. 
Sorry for crappy iPhone pics.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

As many of you probably don't know, I started grad school last fall so my watch habit has taken a serious backseat. However, I decided I need a dressier watch for hunting jobs and internships in the grownup world.

So... I put some old things for sale on a variety of forums and...

I have this incoming for a steal.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Glad to hear it's worked out for you. I've found a solution to the bracelet issue - tbh I had a bracelet but had 1 bent end-link. I had looked for replacement endlinks or a new bracelet, but was able to find the endlinks after all.



sledgod said:


> I actually ended up going for a cheapie from eBay. I'll look up the seller soon if you're interested.
> I'm happy with the bracelet so far, though I won't proclaim it to be a masterpiece. It's certainly FAR above the quality I'd seen at a couple of shopping centre watch outlets, but not perfect. But for A$20 I'm certainly not complaining; the solid end links are more than enough to have made me happy. I also think I prefer the different design to the standard Ray bracelet. For the price I'm actually considering getting another as a spare, another in 20mm for my BM, and a black one for my Eco-Drive.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> As many of you probably don't know, I started grad school last fall so my watch habit has taken a serious backseat. However, I decided I need a dressier watch for hunting jobs and internships in the grownup world.
> 
> So... I put some old things for sale on a variety of forums and...
> 
> I have this incoming for a steal.


Welcome back Drew! You've been missed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

^ +1. Coming back with style, Drew. Looking sharp.

Skickat från min GT-I8150 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> As many of you probably don't know, I started grad school last fall so my watch habit has taken a serious backseat. However, I decided I need a dressier watch for hunting jobs and internships in the grownup world.
> 
> So... I put some old things for sale on a variety of forums and...
> 
> I have this incoming for a steal.


Hey Drew!!


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

How's it going guys? I've been super busy but it was past time I made a new addition!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

DPflaumer said:


> How's it going guys? I've been super busy but it was past time I made a new addition!


And a snappy addition it is. We've missed you, Brutha!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

DPflaumer said:


> As many of you probably don't know, I started grad school last fall so my watch habit has taken a serious backseat. However, I decided I need a dressier watch for hunting jobs and internships in the grownup world.
> 
> So... I put some old things for sale on a variety of forums and...
> 
> I have this incoming for a steal.


Welcome back Drew.

Nice pickup. Was this from f29 (mpalmer)? Was very tempted, but it was gone by the time I'd found the funds.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> How's it going guys? I've been super busy but it was past time I made a new addition!


Welcome back dude. Nice addition.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back, Drew. Lovely new addition, I almost miss mine.

Last weekend won some items.
Something old:









and something new(er)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

merl said:


> Welcome back, Drew. Lovely new addition, I almost miss mine.
> 
> and something new(er)


Wow, I had no idea that Seiko made one like this. What model is it?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Wow, I had no idea that Seiko made one like this. What model is it?


It is a Seiko scbs005, also known as a Seiko disc(us) burger.
Here is the back


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> As many of you probably don't know, I started grad school last fall so my watch habit has taken a serious backseat. However, I decided I need a dressier watch for hunting jobs and internships in the grownup world.
> 
> So... I put some old things for sale on a variety of forums and...
> 
> I have this incoming for a steal.


Welcome back Drew, great pick up!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Just arrived (thanks Merl for making it irresistible)


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Just arrived (thanks Merl for making it irresistible)


Ha, that's what my wife always says! 

Great that yours arrived and it looks great on that strap. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The strap is only temporary. Working on a solution.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

merl said:


> Welcome back, Drew. Lovely new addition, I almost miss mine.
> and something new(er)


You lucky b*!
Awesome watch! I've been intrigued by this watch ever since I found out it existed.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gisae said:


> You lucky b*!
> Awesome watch! I've been intrigued by this watch ever since I found out it existed.


Thanks! Well, I'm a bit of a flipper so who knows...nl to nl is a short distance


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

This should arrive tomorrow, if USPS tracking can be trusted:








Then I'll be on the prowl for a Raketa "Big Zero"...


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

rymnd said:


> Thanks to jelliottz' guidance, I've pulled the trigger on a Bagel and also finally got my hands on a dust cover (damn dust specks). It will be interesting comparing it to the SOKI/MCE sub.
> 
> A little over a year ago I would have scoffed at the thought of <$50 eBay watches - I mean come on. BAGELSPORT!
> Now I'm so deep into the addiction that it's exciting waiting for it to arrive for modding.
> ...


They're here! Here's some quick'n'dirty pics










Guys, when they recommend you to just spend the extra bucks on the Bagel. Just do it.

On the bright side, the MCE/SOKI came with a green bezel which I haven't seen before. This will be fun.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

sledgod said:


> I actually ended up going for a cheapie from eBay. I'll look up the seller soon if you're interested.
> I'm happy with the bracelet so far, though I won't proclaim it to be a masterpiece. It's certainly FAR above the quality I'd seen at a couple of shopping centre watch outlets, but not perfect. But for A$20 I'm certainly not complaining; the solid end links are more than enough to have made me happy. I also think I prefer the different design to the standard Ray bracelet. For the price I'm actually considering getting another as a spare, another in 20mm for my BM, and a black one for my Eco-Drive.


So who is the seller of this bracelet???


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Ah sorry! 1988show on eBay


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

d2ward said:


> This should arrive tomorrow, if USPS tracking can be trusted:
> View attachment 1352772
> 
> 
> Then I'll be on the prowl for a Raketa "Big Zero"...


I've never seen this one ^^^ Nice!


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

Been buying automatics lately so I thought a solar/atomic G-shock would be a nice change of pace. Didn't go all digital though. Should be here Wednesday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frjack (Dec 11, 2013)

Just won this on eBay. 

Sent from my nex 7, using squiffy tart 4


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This.














6 Piece chocolate Brown Leatherette Travel Watch Pouch Display Roll Organizer Case

(I'm comforted by the fact that advertisers still use 12 words where 5 would do - "6 pouch leather watch roll" - done.)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

frjack said:


> Just won this on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my nex 7, using squiffy tart 4


That's something new....a blue dialled Sona.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> 6 Piece chocolate Brown Leatherette Travel Watch Pouch Display Roll Organizer Case
> 
> (I'm comforted by the fact that advertisers still use 12 words where 5 would do - "6 pouch leather watch roll" - done.)


I have a business trip coming up in March which has had me thinking I need a travel case too so I can take more than a couple of watches. This addiction is all-consuming.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I bought a leatherette hard-sided travel case in August for a vacay in April. All-consuming addiction: yep. 

Did I mention that I'm selling a lightly used kidney? I drink plenty of water (waterdude). Good shape!


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Straps. Lots of straps. I've got the LeMans in all 3 sizes and a WUS special edition coming from NATO Strap Co, a tropic/perfed leather from an eBay seller in the UK and a simple leather one for my wife from a seller in China.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Chris, if you bought it from eBay or a similar site...there are reasons for the long winded description.....the need to put as many words possible as possible in the title that a buyer might use in the search function......Not that it sounds good, but it is what it is.



docvail said:


> This.
> 
> View attachment 1353288
> View attachment 1353289
> ...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

This......sellers picture.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> This.
> 
> View attachment 1353288
> View attachment 1353289
> ...


It almost confuses you as to what you're looking at. Here's the eBay description of the one I bought last year:

_Watch Roll Case - Holds 22 watches, travel & storage_

Nice and easy.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

A minty one of these:








To replace this:



fatehbajwa said:


> This......sellers picture.
> 
> View attachment 1353607


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

How about some retro, nerdy fun. I saw a member post this in his collection and I just had to get it.

It's got an alarm, a thermometer, a yellow glow light. It slices, it dices...
I don't know what all the dials and displays are for but who cares, they're all great. Everyone should embrace their inner nerd and get one.

Citizen Ana-Digi Temp JG2000-59F (not my photo)


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

tincob said:


> How about some retro, nerdy fun. I saw a member post this in his collection and I just had to get it.
> 
> It's got an alarm, a thermometer, a yellow glow light. It slices, it dices...
> I don't know what all the dials and displays are for but who cares, they're all great. Everyone should embrace their inner nerd and get one.
> ...


Yes, similar to this model from the '70's...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> This.
> 
> View attachment 1353288
> View attachment 1353289
> ...





fatehbajwa said:


> Chris, if you bought it from eBay or a similar site...there are reasons for the long winded description.....the need to put as many words possible as possible in the title that a buyer might use in the search function......Not that it sounds good, but it is what it is.


Yeah, I get it Fateh. But just the same, if this product isn't at least partially made with chocolate, I will be disappointed.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm waiting for what are going to be my 2 smallest watches, a 35mm HMT White Pilot LE aka the traveler (it was first sent to the wrong address, went back to India and it's now on its way back to the States), and also a 36mm Orient Star aka "explorient", I ordered it from a Yahoo Auctions Japan through an agent and it should be here in a couple weeks.

The HMT (stolen pic)









The Orient Star WZ0101ER


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Just left the post office with these two old beauties, and truthfully I'm more excited about the Pobeda.

Time to try some straps!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> A minty one of these:
> View attachment 1353738
> 
> 
> To replace this:


That's a score! Any more where you got yours from?

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

tincob said:


> How about some retro, nerdy fun. I saw a member post this in his collection and I just had to get it.
> 
> It's got an alarm, a thermometer, a yellow glow light. It slices, it dices...
> I don't know what all the dials and displays are for but who cares, they're all great. Everyone should embrace their inner nerd and get one.
> ...


Uber-cool


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

fatehbajwa said:


> That's a score! Any more where you got yours from?
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Nope. Just got lucky.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> So who is the seller of this bracelet???


The bracelet looks very good in sledgod's photo. These photos were provided by zhuoleistore a while ago and appear much darker.


----------



## Shanejosephxxx (Oct 2, 2013)

Just won this on the bay. Should be here by the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I have this strap coming from Patrik at Clover Straps:









For this watch:









It's the darker brown, blue-stitched twin to my Kaitiaki strap:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

So my Seiko helmet arrived. The first time I press the top pusher the central chrono hand popped off. I open the watch and reattach it but now I can't get the stem to go back in properly. And then the hand pops off again. I was so looking forward to this watch. It really is in pristine condition visually but it was advertised as working properly so I think I have to return it to the seller.


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Almost clicked the "buy it now" button for a SBDB005 a few weeks ago but changed my mind not because I didn't like it but because a few other timepieces are also calling me.


----------



## arcadia (Sep 4, 2012)

I have 2 coming in. A Seiko SKX 007 to match the 009 and an old Victorinox diver.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> So my Seiko helmet arrived. The first time I press the top pusher the central chrono hand popped off. I open the watch and reattach it but now I can't get the stem to go back in properly. And then the hand pops off again. I was so looking forward to this watch. It really is in pristine condition visually but it was advertised as working properly so I think I have to return it to the seller.


So I put the hand back on a little more firmly and it appears to be staying put. The bottom pusher does work (it didn't seem to before) and the watch appears to be running well now. The flyback mechanism works but doesn't reset to 12 but I think that might just be the hand misaligned. Unfortunately I made a rookie mistake since I didn't know the peculiarities of the 6139 movement and I removed the crown in the setting position which is the incorrect way for this movement and it misaligned the keyless works which I now can't get aligned correctly. I could remove the dial and go in from the top but I don't have the confidence.

There's no question though that the watch does need service in general and since the seller advertised it as working perfectly I'm still going to talk to them about it. They included hours and a phone number so I'll call them tomorrow and if they're willing to cover at least a portion of servicing then I'm going to keep it.

Here's a wrist shot. It really does almost look like new. There's a couple of small scratches on the caseback but I'd be hard pressed to find one in this condition again if I let it go.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

I have an older Tag Heuer coming, not quite as nice as the photo, but I'm excited. Last year I bought a nice used 2000 for my wife and she loves it. Photo was shamelessly stolen from Images thread - hope that's alright.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> So I put the hand back on a little more firmly and it appears to be staying put. The bottom pusher does work (it didn't seem to before) and the watch appears to be running well now. The flyback mechanism works but doesn't reset to 12 but I think that might just be the hand misaligned. Unfortunately I made a rookie mistake since I didn't know the peculiarities of the 6139 movement and I removed the crown in the setting position which is the incorrect way for this movement and it misaligned the keyless works which I now can't get aligned correctly. I could remove the dial and go in from the top but I don't have the confidence.
> 
> There's no question though that the watch does need service in general and since the seller advertised it as working perfectly I'm still going to talk to them about it. They included hours and a phone number so I'll call them tomorrow and if they're willing to cover at least a portion of servicing then I'm going to keep it.
> 
> ...


Update. I asked the seller for half of the service cost and they agreed and issued a partial refund. They also offered me a $25 credit towards anything else from their store if I buy something in the future. They were very friendly and accommodating and I have no complaints about them or their service. I was about to send the watch to About Time when I was warned about their history. Their rate was good at $210 but now I'm looking for someone else to service it. Motor City does but they're at $350. Any suggestions?


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Update. I asked the seller for half of the service cost and they agreed and issued a partial refund. They also offered me a $25 credit towards anything else from their store if I buy something in the future. They were very friendly and accommodating and I have no complaints about them or their service. I was about to send the watch to About Time when I was warned about their history. Their rate was good at $210 but now I'm looking for someone else to service it. Motor City does but they're at $350. Any suggestions?


Derek Hadfield serviced my grandfather's Vulcain last year. His pricing was very reasonable and he did a great job. Awesome communication too. He is a member here (clock40man), shoot him a PM. 

His website: http://www.yourwatchdoctor.com , http://www.watchrepairinfo.com


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Update. I asked the seller for half of the service cost and they agreed and issued a partial refund. They also offered me a $25 credit towards anything else from their store if I buy something in the future. They were very friendly and accommodating and I have no complaints about them or their service. I was about to send the watch to About Time when I was warned about their history. Their rate was good at $210 but now I'm looking for someone else to service it. Motor City does but they're at $350. Any suggestions?


Check with Fred Amos of Bernhardt.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Good suggestions. I ended up finding Spencer @ Klein Vintage Watch. He's got a lot of great feedback and is well known on the Seiko forum so I think he's going to do a great job.

He also had the best price at $150 and he does a free evaluation including putting it on a timegrapher and filming the test for me first. The other prices I found ranged from $210 to about $450. I'm going to send it out tomorrow. With his price the partial refund almost fully covers service as well so I'm actually quite happy now.

I can't wait to get it serviced and onto my wrist.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Just got these in. Didn't realise they were in the mail yet. Nice surprise!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Just got these in. Didn't realise they were in the mail yet. Nice surprise!
> View attachment 1355108


Great looking straps. I've been eyeing this type but no clue where they come from.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Great looking straps. I've been eyeing this type but no clue where they come from.


J Grant's General Store on Etsy


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> J Grant's General Store on Etsy


I think the original design was from a company called Form.Function.Form (Watchbands | Product Categories | form). I have one from them and a few from J Grant's (Grant's General Store Handmade In North by JGrantsGeneralStore). They're all servicable straps. The FFF one costs ~$50 and J Grant's is ~$20, and the difference does show. The leather is thicker on the FFF one, and the stud is a lot nicer.

It's also worth noting that I with a 6.75" wrist I need a long from Grant's, and am on last hole on the FFF strap.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Just got these in. Didn't realise they were in the mail yet. Nice surprise!
> View attachment 1355108


Mine should be getting here any day now...
I picked up the natural and brown.

Is the lighter one in your photo the natural or the tan?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I ordered a brown and a tan. 

You might be able to tell that the colour isn't particularly even on the tan. 

Also, in checking my order I should have a 22mm and a 20mm, but it seems they're both 20mm


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Victorinox Base Camp with pink MOP dial. I have a white one coming, too.

I have a long-ish history with this model. The cream MOP dial one on a bracelet was the first "good watch" that I sought after when I joined WUS. The dial looked silver in all the pictures, and most of the descriptions said it was silver, and if it actually was silver this would be as close to aesthetically perfect for me as I can find. Close, because I don't like the date window, but on the light-colored dials it isn't bad.

So, I bought it, knowing it had a MOP dial and not a silver dial. I like it but I don't love it.

















So, I saw Jomashop was having a sale on somethingerother, so I took a look and found they also had Victorinox on sale. The white MOP dial was listed at $230-ish, which was tempting but I already have a non-MOP white-dial Officer's, which looks similar, including the white strap. And they had the pink one for $270-ish, and I thought if they just had that one for the same price as the white one I'd buy one. So, I looked on Amazon and found it for $189. Score!

Here's what the white one looks like. It's _very_ cheap on Amazon at the moment, and I was going to say I'd wait until the pink one arrives, but camelcamelcamel tells me the $113 price is a very recent and drastic price cut, so I bought it, too.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Decided to expand the offering a bit, it lacked some athletic/shock resistant watches, it lacked a Casio, it lacked a Timex, and it lacked an OS. These three added recently


----------



## joora (Jan 23, 2014)

It's hip to be square


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

joora said:


> It's hip to be square
> 
> View attachment 1355467


I don't typically like square watches but this one I actually kind of do. Wear it in good health!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I ordered a brown and a tan.
> 
> You might be able to tell that the colour isn't particularly even on the tan.
> 
> Also, in checking my order I should have a 22mm and a 20mm, but it seems they're both 20mm


Well, that doesn't bode well for me, since I also ordered a 22mm and a 20mm.

Shame about the tan not being even...


----------



## ProperPat (Jan 18, 2014)

Seiko snn225. Very excited about this one!

Photo courtesy of a russian forum..

I intend on taking some of my first studio lit watch photos with it as it will be the flashiest watch I own. Everything else is matte and bead blasted finish.


----------



## Jaque (Apr 11, 2011)

Just got this in the mail, Mido M005.430.37.051.02.







Absolutely loving it but should have gone for the leather strap version. Currently in the process of changing the strap to a similar one, I ordered a Hadley-Roma strap but heard the paint comes off from the sides. Anyone know any good alternatives that look relatively similar to that?


----------



## joora (Jan 23, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> I don't typically like square watches but this one I actually kind of do. Wear it in good health!


Thanks, it was an impulse buy, and I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

lactardjosh said:


> Well, that doesn't bode well for me, since I also ordered a 22mm and a 20mm.
> 
> Shame about the tan not being even...


They're sending me a 22mm out, so customer service seems pretty good.

Quality is nothing spectacular, and as GoJoshGo also said they are the same kind of design as ForumFunctionForm but cheaper (which is why I opted for these). When I have the right size strap I'll put it on my Branco, and I'll be trying the 20mm on my Riccardo.


----------



## Saybia (Nov 18, 2013)

Vostok Amphibia "Tank"


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

*Just* won this vintage Caravelle on eBay. Seller states it is pretty small (~35mm) so I hope I like it but it looks impeccably clean and I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> They're sending me a 22mm out, so customer service seems pretty good.
> 
> Quality is nothing spectacular, and as GoJoshGo also said they are the same kind of design as ForumFunctionForm but cheaper (which is why I opted for these). When I have the right size strap I'll put it on my Branco, and I'll be trying the 20mm on my Riccardo.


Yeah, I wasn't sure I'd like the stud design, so I wanted to try these before dropping the money on a FFF strap. The Riccardo was one of the watches I figured I'd put it on. The 22mm will be for the Halios Tropik B and/or the Octopi AviatorSS. Those are my only two watches with 22mm lugs at this point.


----------



## Watch_Kim (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi here is my first watch for 2014. 
Been waiting for like 6 months for a watch like this to appear at a reasonable prize. 
it went for about 150 dollars on Ebay.

Omega cal.1370. With different bracelets/straps

























Cheers


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Some plaid straps.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> Some plaid straps.
> 
> View attachment 1356313


Love them! Care to share where from?


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Love them! Care to share where from?


WatchbandLand, through Amazon.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Aitch said:


> *Just* won this vintage Caravelle on eBay. Seller states it is pretty small (~35mm) so I hope I like it but it looks impeccably clean and I couldn't pass it up.


What have I done? This watch isn't even in the mail yet and I ended up buying a vintage Landeron 248-based chrono tonight. This is actually what I was really after, a slightly dressy white or silver retro watch with a round case. I may need to sell something soon.


----------



## waldynp (Aug 2, 2012)

Armida A7 Brass black dial orange lume no date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I have zero self control this month. . .

Just now:








Few days ago:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

This








With two straps just arrived, two in the mail, and four more being produced I think my watch problem is slowly being replaced/joined by a strap problem.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> This
> View attachment 1356765
> 
> 
> With two straps just arrived, two in the mail, and four more being produced I think my watch problem is slowly being replaced/joined by a strap problem.


But it's good looking do you're excused ;-)

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

whoa said:


> But it's good looking do you're excused ;-)
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


If only my wife shared this viewpoint!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> If only my wife shared this viewpoint!


Haha yeah.. But a man's gotta have dreams ;-) 
Where did you get it? Depending on that red (or orange? ) it might look cool in the Nighthawk?!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

This one is orange. There are lots of other items available, so maybe there's a nighthawk suitable one. 

eBay seller is goodcheapman


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> This
> View attachment 1356765
> 
> 
> With two straps just arrived, two in the mail, and four more being produced I think my watch problem is slowly being replaced/joined by a strap problem.


Welcome to my world, Brad. Glad you could join me.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Time for an update, here is what I have incoming:

A drunken purchase, the infamous "waving Mao" Tongji $10 watch:







Another TaoBao purchase, a Chunlei PLA Commemorative with a Shanghai movement. Not sure if it is NOS, VCM, or brand new TBH:







Some NATO straps, one for the Chunlei, and another for an HMT













And the most expensive strap I have bought to date from C&B (for my Gaz Limo):


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

This from a great re-seller that i met here on WUS.....


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

BRASS Maranez Layan
Pretty cool kit, especially for the money



























- mr. al


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

I ordered 2 Seikos this week...


----------



## mdmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

Tracking says its out for delivery, should be a nice evening..


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Victorinox Base Camp 241468. The pink one arrived and I like it a lot, so I have a blue one coming.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Got two more canvas nato 22 mm straps from eBay.









I have put the camouflage nato on my Orkina PVD military. I am confused on which watch to use the camouflage strap with - the HMT or the orkina?


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> View attachment 1356673


Wait. Where did you find this? NOS somewhere or 2nd hand?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got my Citizen Endeavor. I love it 46mm fit well!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This is now officially on its way from islandwatch.com, where they are now listed for $299.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> This is now officially on its way from islandwatch.com, where they are now listed for $299.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beat me to it...i just came from there! :-!

i may still wait for wrist shots...there was just one other guy that posted one up on wus so far. haven't seen him since


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> This is now officially on its way from islandwatch.com, where they are now listed for $299.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one. Tempting but I've only got room for 1 more watch in the first half of the year (well I'll try to stick to that) and you just screwed me over by mentioning a LE and a diver from L&H... :-|


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great minds Dave!
I've just received a milanaise to try on the blue Sekonda, together with a vintage grey Certina for the same watch (the black Hirsch that's on it is too harsh, imo)








Also in are a vintage tapered rubber for the Citizen (i find the stock bracelet that's on it quite distracting) and a bargain price Stowa strap to go on the Junkers. Really nice quality, pliable, and with that new leather smell








Now, to be in the same part of the country as my strap tool, and I'll get it all together!


----------



## analoguezombie (May 10, 2013)

One of each of these from timefactors ( straps not the watches )

















To try on this .



One of these .









And i'm currently dithering over ordering an skx007 , and i'll need a strap for the hmt and the skx.


----------



## DelbertQ (Dec 25, 2013)

markot said:


> I ordered 2 Seikos this week...


Nice! That SARX017 is beautiful! I also recently received an SNKL07. It's a very nice Seiko 5. The bracelet is a bit shiny and thin, even by Seiko 5 standards, but the watch itself makes up for it. The lume is excellent, and it has 20mm lug width, so should work well with various straps. Enjoy!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

On the way...


----------



## hydrochrono (Jan 6, 2014)

Just arrived: Chr Ward C5 Malvern MK II with gold plated bracelet (C5GWG-MK2). Looks amazing. I think it looks fashionably dressy.
It will be a present for her, so had to remove all the removable links. About 5 3/4" at its smallest.
The real test is when I give it away. I think I did okay


----------



## frjack (Dec 11, 2013)

frjack said:


> Just won this on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my nex 7, using squiffy tart 4


Arrived earlier today. It's a good looking watch. The dial may be a replacement or a repaint, but I'm OK with that. It's simply a customized Sonar.

For £ two-thirds-of-sod-all, I'm happy with my custom HMT.

Sent from my nex 7, using squiffy tart 4


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Seiko Sawtooth SHC063. Wasn't going to buy a new watch yet this year but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Shanejosephxxx (Oct 2, 2013)

Came in today. My first automatic. Great so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

..I have some serious issues...and I said I will not buy anymore watches...but look at that thing! the big date chronograph...cmooon...(trying to justify myself)


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

sinner777, that's a nice one. If that was just a tick smaller, I would have pulled the trigger on it. As it is, I wound up buying a Citizen chrono, but I really liked the big date feature on the Seiko.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1359472
> 
> 
> ..I have some serious issues...and I said I will not buy anymore watches...but look at that thing! the big date chronograph...cmooon...(trying to justify myself)


love it. have a black big date watch but this model has been on the radar for a while. have been trying to track down the white one at a decent price for some time now. when it comes in, please post some wristies...just to show how what a diverse group we are on wus tincob, i wanted it to be a tick larger!  which is why i want the white...will appear larger on the wrist.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

It has all the things I do not like at a watch: it is chronograph, it has no lume, it would look good on some lawyers hand. ....I think I will love the watch.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

This is on it's way from Austria:









More vintage racing goodness!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ExtraIssue (Nov 24, 2013)

Just finished placing my order on a seiko snk809!! My first automatic

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GadgetKing said:


> This is on it's way from Austria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice jump hour!


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

SteamJ said:


> That's a really nice jump hour!


Thanks! You and I seem to have similar tastes in terms of vintage stuff. I've liked a lot of the photos you've posted. I was pretty psyched to have won this auction as the only other one I've seen was WAY too expensive for what it is.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

These cold snowy days are hurting my wallet from browsing eBay all day. Now this is incoming too!








Teltime chronostop

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GadgetKing said:


> These cold snowy days are hurting my wallet from browsing eBay all day. Now this is incoming too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another winner!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

SteamJ said:


> Another winner!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Needs a little TLC, but it runs and at $24 shipped how could I refuse?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

GadgetKing said:


> These cold snowy days are hurting my wallet from browsing eBay all day.


Funny, same here! Just won a bid for a Dagaz Cav Date. Can't wait!









Seller's pic


----------



## frjack (Dec 11, 2013)

Just bought this :



Sent from my nex 7, using squiffy tart 4


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Hamilton Khaki Automatic. I went with the automatic because I like the case style better. That, and it's actually available.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Seiko Mod. Thanks to Waterdude for being an "enabler" and forcing me to buy it. The dial is a rare one...the bezel insert is going to be replaced. Hope I don't wreck it doing it myself. 
I bought this:







To turn it into this:


----------



## VedRad (May 30, 2013)

picture was borrowed from the web, not mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## analoguezombie (May 10, 2013)

Payed for my skx007 from rakutan this morning . 

No pics but i reckon you may have all seen one before .


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Bugger. I hate when someone sends a package requiring a signature and doesn't tell me or I don't get the message. I was actually home but our doorbell is quiet. Now no new watch for Chief for a while as I won't be home rest of the week.

</rant>


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Bugger. I hate when someone sends a package requiring a signature and doesn't tell me or I don't get the message. I was actually home but our doorbell is quiet. Now no new watch for Chief for a while as I won't be home rest of the week.
> 
> </rant>


Boo!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Bugger. I hate when someone sends a package requiring a signature and doesn't tell me or I don't get the message. I was actually home but our doorbell is quiet. Now no new watch for Chief for a while as I won't be home rest of the week.
> 
> </rant>


Okay. The postman had a short shift today and was back before they closed at 5:30. First instinct was "this is way too light for a watch", but it's growing on me. The fit is damn near perfect. What I need is a watch for work that's not a dive watch. I've been wearing my Mako XL as my Jazzmaster isn't doing much for me, but I wanted something less tool-like, so I took a swing with this.

The first one is blurry but shows the size better. The other shows the detail. I left the plastic on in case I decide tonight to flip it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Okay. The postman had a short shift today and was back before they closed at 5:30. First instinct was "this is way too light for a watch", but it's growing on me. The fit is damn near perfect. What I need is a watch for work that's not a dive watch. I've been wearing my Mako XL as my Jazzmaster isn't doing much for me, but I wanted something less tool-like, so I took a swing with this.
> 
> The first one is blurry but shows the size better. The other shows the detail. I left the plastic on in case I decide tonight to flip it.
> 
> ...


Big man, *YOU* do *NOT* flip an Orient King Diver limited edition/special issue, not with wrists the size of yours. Trust me, if you like it, then that's a keeper for you, or you at least hold onto it until you can make a nice little profit.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Okay. The postman had a short shift today and was back before they closed at 5:30. First instinct was "this is way too light for a watch", but it's growing on me. The fit is damn near perfect. What I need is a watch for work that's not a dive watch. I've been wearing my Mako XL as my Jazzmaster isn't doing much for me, but I wanted something less tool-like, so I took a swing with this.
> 
> The first one is blurry but shows the size better. The other shows the detail. I left the plastic on in case I decide tonight to flip it.
> 
> ...


Love those, congrats!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks, guys. It's growing on me by the minute. The bracelet tapering from 24 to 20 sounds worse than it ends up looking.

Doc, this will hold me until a certain fireball lands. . .you know black isn't my thing. . .

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Raketa GMT from eBay:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Delivered to my door this afternoon. I'll post more pics and do a proper review once I've had it a few days and will have had time to form a developed impression.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Okay. The postman had a short shift today and was back before they closed at 5:30. First instinct was "this is way too light for a watch", but it's growing on me. The fit is damn near perfect. What I need is a watch for work that's not a dive watch. I've been wearing my Mako XL as my Jazzmaster isn't doing much for me, but I wanted something less tool-like, so I took a swing with this.
> 
> The first one is blurry but shows the size better. The other shows the detail. I left the plastic on in case I decide tonight to flip it.
> 
> View attachment 1361181


It's a nice watch and it looks good on your wrist. Personally I think you should keep it and enjoy it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Sigh, I _was_ doing well. Now to not get anything else for a while.

Incoming:

Seiko Helmet - Early 1970's in pristine condition. It came in but went back out and is being serviced.:








Khesar World Time Hand Winding - $10 eBay buy in working condition. It says Swiss movement on the dial but the movement itself says Swiss parts and Hong Kong assembled.:








On order:

Aevig Huldra:








F71 Project Watch:








Lew & Huey Acionna Black/Red #1:








Also I have an HMT Badass Unicorn on order.


----------



## sknaus (Sep 1, 2011)

Bathys Benthic TI


----------



## mattmcmhn87 (Jan 17, 2014)

Very much looking forward to this!


----------



## Panik (Nov 29, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Seiko Mod. Thanks to Waterdude for being an "enabler" and forcing me to buy it. The dial is a rare one...the bezel insert is going to be replaced. Hope I don't wreck it doing it myself.
> I bought this:
> View attachment 1360906
> 
> To turn it into this:


Thats an awesome watch right there.. Especially the bezel. Any info where I can get it?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> Delivered to my door this afternoon. I'll post more pics and do a proper review once I've had it a few days and will have had time to form a developed impression.


i figured that you would do a full review and i didn't want to be unduly influenced either way so...one was ordered last week b-)

looking forward to your review...you will be a lot more objective than i. for me, it's a neutral watch to go strap crazy on, provided it's a keeper |>


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> i figured that you would do a full review and i didn't want to be unduly influenced either way so...one was ordered last week b-)
> 
> looking forward to your review...you will be a lot more objective than i. for me, it's a neutral watch to go strap crazy on, provided it's a keeper |>


I'll look forward to your take. Not sure why I'd be more objective, but we'll see.

Funny you mention straps - the end-links of the bracelet are NOT solid. It's a nice-enough bracelet otherwise, if a little bit on the bling-tastic side, and I'm debating whether or not I want to attempt a strap swap. I'm leaning more towards bracelets lately, and hollow end-links can be harder to re-attach once the bracelet's removed, so maybe I'll just leave it on. But will the hollow end-links and blingy-ness of the bracelet otherwise bother me?

I'll know in a few days.

Also - what's your wrist size again? I think it's about the same as mine - 7 inches, right? I took three links out, and I may tighten it further with the micro-adjusters, but I'm thinking it's not likely to fit any wrist larger than 8.5 inches.

I've also got a hunch it's going to wear large.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Panik said:


> Thats an awesome watch right there.. Especially the bezel. Any info where I can get it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


It's a modified Seiko, probably an SKX007. The dial, hands and bezel all look like they come from Dagaz or Yobokies. Sometimes you can get them to do the mods for you, if they're not too busy (Dagaz more than Yobokies, from what I understand).

Sounds like Waterdude has infected the Canuck with "Mod Madness", and he intends to attempt the work himself. Since he's Canadian, I imagine the effort will involve lots of beer and at least one dead Elk.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Doc, I've yet to come across an Orient with SELs. That said, I haven't see any OrientStars up close yet. The two heavy duty OS divers (Revolver and OS300) take straight end links, so I'm not even sure if they have any fitted SELs. You could teach them a lesson on bracelets after your first one!

Just to add to the Seiko discussion, Jake is swamped with the Typhoons, so he's referring all US mod labor to Duarte at NEWW, his US affiliate. I'm not sure about Harold. I didn't ask him. Duarte's prices were very reasonable for installing Dagaz mods.

By objective, Marvin means detailed. Like he said, his is just a strap holder.


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

Delivered 5 minutes ago! 

The Eone The Bradley was a Kickstarter project last year and I must say, it looks amazing! The looks, the finish and the package has been made with eye (sorry for the blind) for detail. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

docvail said:


> It's a modified Seiko, probably an SKX007. The dial, hands and bezel all look like they come from Dagaz or Yobokies. Sometimes you can get them to do the mods for you, if they're not too busy (Dagaz more than Yobokies, from what I understand).
> 
> Sounds like Waterdude has infected the Canuck with "Mod Madness", and he intends to attempt the work himself. Since he's Canadian, I imagine the effort will involve lots of beer and at least one dead Elk.


Doc is correct (for the most part). Modified 007 so I ordered a bezel insert and chapter ring. The reason I bought this one (which is as close to that picture as I have seen) is for the dial which is no longer available. So the only thing(s) missing from the one I bought were those 2 pieces which Jake had in stock. The bezel insert I would try...not so sure about the chapter ring. Probably just wear it for a bit the way it is with the planet monster bezel until I find someone to do it or grow enough "ball$" to do it myself.
Partial infection by Waterdude. That guy has a serious serious really serious Seiko Mod disease right now. I think Jake and Duarte sent him personal Xmas cards.
Oh Doc if I attempt to do this yes there will plenty of beer (real beer not that US evian beer) but it will include a dead beaver.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'll look forward to your take. Not sure why I'd be more objective, but we'll see.
> 
> Funny you mention straps - the end-links of the bracelet are NOT solid. It's a nice-enough bracelet otherwise, if a little bit on the bling-tastic side, and I'm debating whether or not I want to attempt a strap swap. I'm leaning more towards bracelets lately, and hollow end-links can be harder to re-attach once the bracelet's removed, so maybe I'll just leave it on. But will the hollow end-links and blingy-ness of the bracelet otherwise bother me?
> 
> ...


more objective = getting into/reviewing the innards of watch description, fit, finish, movement, etc. me, i just usually grab the toy when it arrives and start playing. :-d

orient has always been a value watch. they put their dollars/focus towards the dial design, colors, etc. so compromise had to be made somewhere to keep those prices so reasonable...and it's usually the bracelet. i usually have no expectations when it comes to orient bracelets (don't have the higher end orient offerings so can't speak on those). this bracelet looks a lot like the one on the orient excursionist, which i had for a while.

i don't mind that, as i almost never wear a stock bracelet or strap of any kind anyway. most of the fun for me in watchworld is changing up the look of a watch.

wrist size is closer to 7.5 for me. i figured that the watch would wear large because of the dial/bezel color but this watch looks to be a perfect candidate to dress up my similar kenneth cole 'fashion' watch look in an automatic, as well as hit the look of my chinese pagani design which i skirts the tag look just a litttttttttle closely for comfort.

obligatory pictures:

















plus i never had a watch with a power reserve indicator...of course all this depends on how the watch will actually look on the wrist.

i think it will wear large, but the kenneth cole does as well due to being all dial/stainless face and i like that one. should know in a day or two!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Doc, I've yet to come across an Orient with SELs. That said, I haven't see any OrientStars up close yet. The two heavy duty OS divers (Revolver and OS300) take straight end links, so I'm not even sure if they have any fitted SELs. You could teach them a lesson on bracelets after your first one!
> 
> Just to add to the Seiko discussion, Jake is swamped with the Typhoons, so he's referring all US mod labor to Duarte at NEWW, his US affiliate. I'm not sure about Harold. I didn't ask him. Duarte's prices were very reasonable for installing Dagaz mods.
> 
> *By objective, Marvin means detailed. Like he said, his is just a strap holder*.


mark, you know me well...a stock strap is just something to hold a watch in place during shipping until it gets to my front door :-d


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

i'm with you on that one...the dial is no longer available, i saw it during an internet search one day and scoured the earth for one to do a mod with...i think you'll love it!

...will have to check waterdude's mods now that you mention it...duarte has done a couple for me thus far with more on the way, great work.



quicksilver7 said:


> Doc is correct (for the most part). Modified 007 so I ordered a bezel insert and chapter ring. The reason I bought this one (which is as close to that picture as I have seen) is for the dial which is no longer available. So the only thing(s) missing from the one I bought were those 2 pieces which Jake had in stock. The bezel insert I would try...not so sure about the chapter ring. Probably just wear it for a bit the way it is with the planet monster bezel until I find someone to do it or grow enough "ball$" to do it myself.
> Partial infection by Waterdude. That guy has a serious serious really serious Seiko Mod disease right now. I think Jake and Duarte sent him personal Xmas cards.
> Oh Doc if I attempt to do this yes there will plenty of beer (real beer not that US evian beer) but it will include a dead beaver.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Runaque said:


> Delivered 5 minutes ago!
> 
> The Eone The Bradley was a Kickstarter project last year and I must say, it looks amazing! The looks, the finish and the package has been made with eye (sorry for the blind) for detail. I LOVE IT!


It looks good. I saw this one last year (and posted about it) but it really wasn't for me. I'm glad they turned out a good product. There's been so many iffy watch projects on KS that it's always good to see another actually deliver.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I saw it too (and backed it before pulling out)
Looks good


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Standing in line at the post office and I don't even know what it is, just know it's from Russia!

- mr. al


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> It looks good. I saw this one last year (and posted about it) but it really wasn't for me. I'm glad they turned out a good product. There's been so many iffy watch projects on KS that it's always good to see another actually deliver.


At this point I have backed 5 watch projects on Kickstarter and none of them disappointed me so far, I just need to receive the Yes Man watch, but that campaign hasn't closed funding yet.


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Gosh, darn and bu**er it !!!

I haven't got a Citizen in my "Pack" at all and I swore that I would be a little non conformist so WHY have I ordered this!!??o|










Hardly "non Conformist" is it? Must be thousands in WIS hands on f71 alone.Ah well... Quite looking forward to it actually.

(Picture from Creation, Overpunctuation by me.)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Runaque said:


> At this point I have backed 5 watch projects on Kickstarter and none of them disappointed me so far, I just need to receive the Yes Man watch, but that campaign hasn't closed funding yet.


That's good to hear. There have been a few high profile failures. The big one was the big TA fiasco which is ongoing and I won't go into since it was hammered to death in its own thread (thankfully I wasn't a backer). Recently there's Field and Crew which turned out to be a scam and I was a backer but got my money back. There was also a big tool watch project that received a lot of money but I don't believe ever actually delivered.

On the bright side you have this one along with Lew & Huey, Anstead, S&B and a few others. Unfortunately it's the overwhelmingly negative ones that tend to stand out and get the attention which hurts the legitimate projects.


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

radio controlled atomic timekeeping is really a great invention, nice way to calibrate your collection, got this largely for that purpose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Orange NATO was waiting for this guy to show up!

- mr. al


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

docvail said:


> It's a modified Seiko, probably an SKX007. The dial, hands and bezel all look like they come from Dagaz or Yobokies. Sometimes you can get them to do the mods for you, if they're not too busy (Dagaz more than Yobokies, from what I understand).
> 
> Sounds like Waterdude has infected the Canuck with "Mod Madness", and he intends to attempt the work himself. Since he's Canadian, I imagine the effort will involve lots of beer and at least one dead Elk.





quicksilver7 said:


> Doc is correct (for the most part). Modified 007 so I ordered a bezel insert and chapter ring. The reason I bought this one (which is as close to that picture as I have seen) is for the dial which is no longer available. So the only thing(s) missing from the one I bought were those 2 pieces which Jake had in stock. The bezel insert I would try...not so sure about the chapter ring. Probably just wear it for a bit the way it is with the planet monster bezel until I find someone to do it or grow enough "ball$" to do it myself.
> Partial infection by Waterdude. That guy has a serious serious really serious Seiko Mod disease right now. I think Jake and Duarte sent him personal Xmas cards.
> Oh Doc if I attempt to do this yes there will plenty of beer (real beer not that US evian beer) but it will include a dead beaver.





The Watcher said:


> i'm with you on that one...the dial is no longer available, i saw it during an internet search one day and scoured the earth for one to do a mod with...i think you'll love it!
> 
> ...will have to check waterdude's mods now that you mention it...duarte has done a couple for me thus far with more on the way, great work.


Jeeze,

I thought my hemorrhoids were burning for an entirely different reason. It turns out it's because you guys were talking about me (thank God).

Firstly, I can't recommend Duarte enough. He stocks Jake's parts, and can make you a fully customized 007 in a matter of a couple weeks. I've been picking his brains about all kinds of Seiko related malarkey, and he always obliges with a courteous answer.

Harold is great too, but be prepared to buy the watch from him too. This seems to be the easiest and most common method when dealing with him. I know people send him their watches, but a lot more folks buy "off the shelf" mods from him (if there is such a thing).

Also check out swedefreak if you're dealing with vintage Seikos. He has the parts.

Oh, and I have another on the way from a recent trade. 

My hospital orderly is typing this while I dictate. I've been placed in a straight-jacket.


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> That's good to hear. There have been a few high profile failures. The big one was the big TA fiasco which is ongoing and I won't go into since it was hammered to death in its own thread (thankfully I wasn't a backer). Recently there's Field and Crew which turned out to be a scam and I was a backer but got my money back. There was also a big tool watch project that received a lot of money but I don't believe ever actually delivered.
> 
> On the bright side you have this one along with Lew & Huey, Anstead, S&B and a few others. Unfortunately it's the overwhelmingly negative ones that tend to stand out and get the attention which hurts the legitimate projects.


Anstead was also one of my backed projects, as well as the MetaWatch Strata, this one I have now and the Yes Man watch that is still going, but now I think of it, one project got canceled because the founder of the watch found a partner to realize it himself and I don't really regret that this happened, it kept some cash aside for another one.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Astraeus said:


> View attachment 1354732


 The 8926(OBv2) arrived today. My first impression is quite positive.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Runaque said:


> Delivered 5 minutes ago!
> 
> The Eone The Bradley was a Kickstarter project last year and I must say, it looks amazing! The looks, the finish and the package has been made with eye (sorry for the blind) for detail. I LOVE IT!


Congrats! Received mine a couple weeks ago but haven't worn it yet. Debating whether I want to keep it. Like you, I've backed a few other watches (Pebble, NFNT Big Woody, and the CST). So far all of them have come through.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I have this coming in from another member. Once we agreed on the trade, it was discovered we're only a couple hours away from each other.

Vintage Lucern handwind diver. Its 36mm with a domed acrylic crystal. What more could a guy ask for???









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, two Raketas in a row. No bids. SOMEBODY had to bid on it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

- mr. al


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

White Pilot with Nato strap, just mailed in


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I forgot that this one is arriving on Thursday. This is the G. Gerlach I really want to wear.


----------



## jargon51 (Aug 22, 2012)

This is coming in 5-7 days...hopefully sooner


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just got her today and am in love. 









I came with this blue textile strap and two really nice Rios straps (a blue gator leather and a black rubberized leather). The display case back shows off the beautiful 3133 movement.

Sent from me using something


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> Just got her today and am in love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I had zero plans to buy anything at the beginning of the month. I was going to sell it all and buy a new lens.

I wonder how well this will take pictures.









Never leave me in charge of guarding money, apparently.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I had zero plans to buy anything at the beginning of the month. I was going to sell it all and buy a new lens.
> 
> I wonder how well this will take pictures.
> 
> ...


How well does your camera tell time? And would it look stupid strapped to your wrist?

Okay, maybe with those wrists you've got it wouldn't, but for a normal human-sized human, that's a rhetorical question.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Another eBay steal:









Sent from my Atari 800 using a 300 baud acoustic coupler modem....


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

pacorolex said:


> Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


Same places I told you about earlier I this thread when I ordered ordered it on 1/16:

I bought mine from Julian Kampmann at Poljot24.de.

http://www.poljot24.de/chronographen/sturmanskie-chronograph-ozean.html

You can also buy one from Juri Levenberg off ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380811623333?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661

I hope that helps.

Sent from me using something


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> Same places I told you about earlier I this thread when I ordered ordered it on 1/16:
> 
> I bought mine from Julian Kampmann at Poljot24.de.
> 
> ...


Thanx'!!!!!!

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Guess what! Another watch!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice to read that you're still active Andrew! Looks like you've gotten a very suitable acquisition for the pending job market search! Good luck with the search and know that your former Star Seeker is being treated well and has via it's unassuming good looks found it's way into the rotation on a regular basis! 

How can it not ;-)! Stay well and continued success!


----------



## ConverseMan (Dec 26, 2013)

I was reading on here a while back about how this forum has changed what we think about watches. I never thought I'd spend over $100 on a watch. Which, I know is chump change to everyone here. But I feel in love with the SKX781. Bought one today, should be here soon. I am so pumped. Never in this lifetime have I thought I'd spend $200 on a watch. Now - all that changes.









Cheers.


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

A LOT of russian watches. ...wife is gonna kill me

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

GadgetKing said:


> Raketa GMT from eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought one myself today....ninth russian in the year so far....wife will kill me....hahaha

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

pacorolex said:


> A LOT of russian watches. ...wife is gonna kill me
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


You and me both man - the lady friend keeps saying 'Is that _another_ watch?!??!?'

Somehow me telling her what good values they are doesn't seem to have a big impact... :-s


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

ConverseMan said:


> I was reading on here a while back about how this forum has changed what we think about watches. I never thought I'd spend over $100 on a watch. Which, I know is chump change to everyone here. But I feel in love with the SKX781. Bought one today, should be here soon. I am so pumped. Never in this lifetime have I thought I'd spend $200 on a watch. Now - all that changes.
> 
> View attachment 1363350
> 
> ...


You'll love it. Remember to breathe deeply while sizing the bracelet or you might wanna kick the dog.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I just picked up this double compartment cigar box on eBay for $20 shipped. The compartments are 6-3/4" long. I'm not a cigar smoker (or anything smoker) but I wanted to get a nice box for my straps and this should work perfectly. I figure straps on 1 side and supplies on the other. It's a huge improvement from the plastic drawer I keep them crammed into now. I should have it later this week or next week.


----------



## ConverseMan (Dec 26, 2013)

waterdude said:


> You'll love it. Remember to breathe deeply while sizing the bracelet or you might wanna kick the dog.


Haha! I'll have to read up on sizing one and make sure the dog is at a safe distance.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I have this coming in from another member. Once we agreed on the trade, it was discovered we're only a couple hours away from each other.
> 
> Vintage Lucern handwind diver. Its 36mm with a domed acrylic crystal. What more could a guy ask for???
> 
> ...


Looks a lot like one I found in an old box of watch stuff my fathe had....


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

rdwatch said:


> Looks a lot like one I found in an old box of watch stuff my fathe had....


Very similar. That's one looks great. It has a wonderful Seamaster 300 feel.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I've got a couple of similar boxes on my ebay watch list. I haven't pulled the trigger on any of them yet, as I know I'll be going to hobby lobby on Saturday, and I wanted to look around there first.



SteamJ said:


> I just picked up this double compartment cigar box on eBay for $20 shipped. The compartments are 6-3/4" long. I'm not a cigar smoker (or anything smoker) but I wanted to get a nice box for my straps and this should work perfectly. I figure straps on 1 side and supplies on the other. It's a huge improvement from the plastic drawer I keep them crammed into now. I should have it later this week or next week.
> 
> View attachment 1363516
> 
> ...


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, it does. Wish to hell I had one of those!


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

I have this vintage Oriënt Crystal SK incoming 

Hope it genuine.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

I have two pieces on the way.

A Poljot 31679 (based on the 3133, but with moon phase complication) tonneau shaped chronograph:









and a blue Gerlach Otago









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

finally back from rehaul. new dial and glass. it is franken at this shape (dial is from the Black Helmet) but I dont mind.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> finally back from rehaul. new dial and glass. it is franken at this shape (dial is from the Black Helmet) but I dont mind.


Franken or not, it looks dang good.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jargon51 (Aug 22, 2012)

jargon51 said:


> This is coming in 5-7 days...hopefully sooner....


UPDATE - Guess I spoke too soon. Received an e-mail saying that the watch is out of stock now. Should have known as I knew the watch was discontinued. Now I need to find something to take it's place. Looking for a white dial watch similar to this. Any suggestions?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

sinner777 said:


> finally back from rehaul. new dial and glass. it is franken at this shape (dial is from the Black Helmet) but I dont mind.


It looks good. I like the dial in that case. Sigh, it makes me even more anxious to get my helmet back from being serviced already.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Russian Rally Diver. This is gonna replace the 7002 that crapped out on me.









Sent from my Atari 800 using a 300 baud acoustic coupler modem....


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Lorus lume dial field watch. I've wanted one of these for a while. 
Seller's pic 








Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

VSA Base Camp, 32mm, found really cheap on Amazon while collecting images for the $1000 one-brand challenge.


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

My first purchase of the year, a Citizen Ana-Digi, hasn't even arrived and I bought another watch. I've been wanting the Tuna ever since I joined WUS.

I traded for a 22mm shark mesh bracelet before I ordered this one (not my photo) that's also on its way. I'm very excited to try this one on, more so than any of my other purchases.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Two that _aren't _ in the mail any more! 

First, a funky Poljot I got off eBay for $25. This thing has *no* quickset date - not even the typical Soviet 9-3-9-3 action. When I got it, the date was on the 6th, so I ended up spending about 15 minutes spinning the crown to get it to the correct date. I'm seriously going to have to keep this sucker wound.








Second and most exciting, a special edition Amphibia from Meranom. The rubber bracelet isn't bad at all, unlike every other Vostok I've seen. I love the paddle hands, and the watch in general is super solid. The mesh also seems quite nice. I'm looking forward to trying it on mesh (no spring bar tool here at work), but I suspect I'll end up rocking it on rubber... The only thing that lacks a sense of solidity is the typical cheesy Amphibia bezel.


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't mind the strap!
Needs some leather for sure.










- mr. al


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

GoJoshGo said:


> Two that _aren't _ in the mail any more!
> 
> First, a funky Poljot I got off eBay for $25. This thing has *no* quickset date - not even the typical Soviet 9-3-9-3 action. When I got it, the date was on the 6th, so I ended up spending about 15 minutes spinning the crown to get it to the correct date. I'm seriously going to have to keep this sucker wound.
> View attachment 1364755
> ...


Still waiting on my new amphibia 110 case, with the chromed hand, looks so sweet, I'm jealous

- mr. al


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

New arrival. I'd wear it on the bracelet but I need to re-size it tonight and I only have a tool to change straps at work so I'll swap it at home.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

SteamJ said:


> New arrival. I'd wear it on the bracelet but I need to re-size it tonight and I only have a tool to change straps at work so I'll swap it at home.
> 
> View attachment 1364799


Nice! I've been eyeing them. Let us know how you like it.

Sent from my Atari 800 using a 300 baud acoustic coupler modem....


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

mralastor said:


> Don't mind the strap!
> Needs some leather for sure.
> 
> 
> ...












Slightly better with a stock Borealis strap, but not there yet.

- mr. al


----------



## bubonicplay (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Seiko Helmet - Early 1970's in pristine condition. It came in but went back out and is being serviced.:
> View attachment 1361287


Update on my Seiko Helmet. Spencer at Klein Vintage Watches has gone into it and there's really only good news. The movement is in really beautiful shape but it's likely never been serviced in its 40 years of life so it's losing about 23 seconds per day and is running at a low amplitude. What this means is that it's just really dry and looks to just need a service and it should then be in really great shape. So I gave him the go-ahead to service it and now I wait impatiently to get it on my wrist.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GadgetKing said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dude, that's gorgeous.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Update on my Seiko Helmet. Spencer at Klein Vintage Watches has gone into it and there's really only good news. The movement is in really beautiful shape but it's likely never been serviced in its 40 years of life so it's losing about 23 seconds per day and is running at a low amplitude. What this means is that it's just really dry and looks to just need a service and it should then be in really great shape. So I gave him the go-ahead to service it and now I wait impatiently to get it on my wrist.


Dude, that's awesome!

Dammit!!!

Now I want a vintage Seiko. Damn you Jason...


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

docvail said:


> Dude, that's gorgeous.


I know, right? I put in an offer expecting a counter offer. Instead, I got it for my first offer! Gotta figure out a nice strap for it. I can see it getting a lot of wrist time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Dude, that's awesome!
> 
> Dammit!!!
> 
> Now I want a vintage Seiko. Damn you Jason...


I'm glad I could help fan the flames of addiction since you've now sold me 2 watches. Turnabout is fair play as they say!


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

VSA Original. The original Original. In 32mm.


----------



## mgkc (Jan 27, 2014)

Slant said:


> This from you all know where:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a great looking watch, pardon my ignorance what is the band from?


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Astraeus said:


>


Voilà, le SteelBagelsportWaterResistantStainlessSteelback:


----------



## korupt (Jul 1, 2013)

This.....



And that ... Cant wait


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

mgkc said:


> thats a great looking watch, pardon my ignorance what is the band from?


From the background, I guess it is natostrapco.com


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

mgkc said:


> thats a great looking watch, pardon my ignorance what is the band from?





jugnu said:


> From the background, I guess it is natostrapco.com


Yup, that's where I got it from.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

VSA 241333 Base Camp 40mm black


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like I am on rip, now I've got another Vostok incoming from a fellow member


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Now I want a vintage Seiko. Damn you Jason...


I do not... I repeat... I do NOT... want to go that route. No I don't. Really.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Archemede 39mm no date version.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Update on my Seiko Helmet. Spencer at Klein Vintage Watches has gone into it and there's really only good news. The movement is in really beautiful shape but it's likely never been serviced in its 40 years of life so it's losing about 23 seconds per day and is running at a low amplitude. What this means is that it's just really dry and looks to just need a service and it should then be in really great shape. So I gave him the go-ahead to service it and now I wait impatiently to get it on my wrist.


Updated update. Spencer sent me a second video showing me the improvement after servicing. The amplitude is way up and will even be better once fully assembled. Also it's running about +/- 2 seconds per day and may improve a little as well once fully assembled. The complete servicing cost only $150. That's $70 cheaper than the next best rate I could find and this from someone with an amazing reputation. Needless to say I'm thrilled and I will soon be wearing this beauty.

Here's a still from the first video showing the results on the Timegrapher before servicing:








And here's after servicing:


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Another 32mm VSA Original, this time in black.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> Another 32mm VSA Original, this time in black.


Is that 3 incomings in the last 24 hours? And I thought I was getting bad:-d


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

GuessWho said:


> Is that 3 incomings in the last 24 hours? And I thought I was getting bad:-d


It is. Or, 4 in the last 26 hours 

This shall not be repeated. Really.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

This vintage Buler diver









Sent from my Atari 800 using a 300 baud acoustic coupler modem....


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

GadgetKing said:


> This vintage Buler diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how many is this for you?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

korupt said:


> This.....
> 
> And that ... Cant wait


That looks good! What watch is that? I like the 4 o'clock crown, reminds of my SKX007

On a side note, I've been eyeing the Bombfrog watches and last night I made an impulse purchase of the Bombfrog BT25 Tactic Diver II Kampfschwimmer Dial Stainless Steel.

Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Gazza74 said:


> And how many is this for you?


Yeah, January was a bit crazy. I've been away from the hobby for a few years while money was tight. It's gonna slow down big time now. I think I picked up about 15 off eBay, though. All but one were basically steals. At least my box will be filled now!

Sent from my Atari 800 using a 300 baud acoustic coupler modem....


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

GadgetKing said:


> Yeah, January was a bit crazy. I've been away from the hobby for a few years while money was tight. It's gonna slow down big time now. I think I picked up about 15 off eBay, though. All but one were basically steals. At least my box will be filled now!
> 
> Sent from my Atari 800 using a 300 baud acoustic coupler modem....


15? You've filled up a whole watch-box  You should take a group photo once they all come in. Would be cool to see them all in one place.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Gazza74 said:


> 15? You've filled up a whole watch-box  You should take a group photo once they all come in. Would be cool to see them all in one place.


I think I can make that happen. ;-)

I just went and added it up. Honestly, I spent less than I would have on one or definitely two new affordables that are popular here. My average cost was under $50 and would have been under $40 except for the "splurge" on the Citizen 8110a based chrono.

Sent from my Atari 800 using a 300 baud acoustic coupler modem....


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

STRAPS!










New C&B Brown Nubuck on recent King Diver acquisition, definitely fits (should I leave the inner bezel like this?)










New C&B Phallanx canvas strap on the Layan, green on green baby!










New C&B Moss leather 5 ring, might look better on the weekender? Yah

- mr. al


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sometimes you can find great deals on ebay. I have a couple in my collection that came from there, and are among what I condider to be "steals" for what I paid.



GadgetKing said:


> I think I can make that happen. ;-)
> 
> I just went and added it up. Honestly, I spent less than I would have on one or definitely two new affordables that are popular here. My average cost was under $50 and would have been under $40 except for the "splurge" on the Citizen 8110a based chrono.
> 
> Sent from my Atari 800 using a 300 baud acoustic coupler modem....


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> Sometimes you can find great deals on ebay. I have a couple in my collection that came from there, and are among what I condider to be "steals" for what I paid.


My vintage Caravelle showed up today, a complete steal for $43 on eBay. It is in ridiculously good condition. Photos when I find my camera charger.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

That is a steal. Most of the vintage pieces I find on ebay that I like are too small for me, so I've about given up on them.



Aitch said:


> My vintage Caravelle showed up today, a complete steal for $43 on eBay. It is in ridiculously good condition. Photos when I find my camera charger.
> 
> Sent while distracted.


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

speaking of ebay, just won a random lot that included, tucked among some other junk watches, this photo:









I'm really curious to see what it looks like in person...


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Came home from work today and waiting for me on the table was my brand new Orient Mako, still in its Priority Mail packaging... I was giddy like a school girl to get it unwrapped, set the time and size it to my wrist... Man, am I happy!









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## bapackerfan (Jan 13, 2014)

Just arrived today: at the age of 43 I ordered my first higher-quality watch--i.e., not to be found in the discount bin at Kmart--the Seiko Solar Diver SNE 107. It might be considered "cheap" to many, and it's not an automatic movement, but I think it's beautiful, and I love it! Can't wait to go with my son to the jewelry store tomorrow to have the bracelet sized!​View attachment 1366398

View attachment 1366399
​


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

bapackerfan said:


> Just arrived today: at the age of 43 I ordered my first higher-quality watch--i.e., not to be found in the discount bin at Kmart--the Seiko Solar Diver SNE 107. It might be considered "cheap" to many, and it's not an automatic movement, but I think it's beautiful, and I love it! Can't wait to go with my son to the jewelry store tomorrow to have the bracelet sized!​View attachment 1366398
> 
> View attachment 1366399
> ​


Nothing to be ashamed about. It's a good looking watch and there are plenty here who like quartz watches and Seiko is definitely a good choice if you're going quartz. Wear it in good health!


----------



## korupt (Jul 1, 2013)

deluded said:


> That looks good! What watch is that? I like the 4 o'clock crown, reminds of my SKX007
> 
> On a side note, I've been eyeing the Bombfrog watches and last night I made an impulse purchase of the Bombfrog BT25 Tactic Diver II Kampfschwimmer Dial Stainless Steel.
> 
> Can't wait to receive it!


Nice watch you have coming in there!! Sorry i didnt see your question sooner my friend, its a Sekonda 200M quartz Diver, Stumbled across it on ebay and fell in love (not really a quartz person tbh but the looks!!!) did a little research and theyre quite rare and only made for a year 2000-2001 apparently plus the last one i found on Ebay UK sold for a silly £143 ( i paid ALOT less) I cant wait for it to arrive and stick it on the leather Nato i got on a Trade in the Strap Exchange


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

korupt said:


> Nice watch you have coming in there!! Sorry i didnt see your question sooner my friend, its a Sekonda 200M quartz Diver, Stumbled across it on ebay and fell in love (not really a quartz person tbh but the looks!!!) did a little research and theyre quite rare and only made for a year 2000-2001 apparently plus the last one i found on Ebay UK sold for a silly £143 ( i paid ALOT less) I cant wait for it to arrive and stick it on the leather Nato i got on a Trade in the Strap Exchange


Thanks! I totally get what you mean about quartz too! I'm partial towards automatics, but this one time I saw a Tissot V8 quartz chronograph and I just felt like I had to have it! So I bought it! Love it to bits too!

Anyway, here's hoping that the wait won't be too long for the both of us!


----------



## korupt (Jul 1, 2013)

Love the V8's, Beautiful watch. Think ive just bagged a Quartz Tissost (Diver style of Course)....Fingers crossed


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

skx hands and dial for project.


----------



## Nickandmile (Jan 26, 2014)

Couldn't help myself.....I have three in the mail,

























plus some hands from Harold, for a project.......


----------



## Nickandmile (Jan 26, 2014)

Almost forgot! Also a bradystrap for the Amphibia.....


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Nickandmile said:


> Couldn't help myself.....I have three in the mail,
> 
> View attachment 1366797


Welcome to the forum. You'll have to report on your thoughts of the System 51. I'm curious about them but not enough to buy one.


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Welcome to the forum. You'll have to report on your thoughts of the System 51. I'm curious about them but not enough to buy one.


Where did you ordered it? ?? How much? I have only seen eBay listings for more than $250....more than a hundred bucks of its alleged price

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ratrail (Feb 1, 2014)

I've got this on the way from Fateh:


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

A second 24-watch case. And I'm going to trim my collection to fit.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> A second 24-watch case.
> View attachment 1367004


Nice looking watch box. Wait what did you say you intend to do?



neurogenesis said:


> And I'm going to trim my collection to fit.











I did a trade this morning (not the one some of you who are in the know are thinking) and I have this one coming.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

OK, one last Vostok.

I already have a 2209 with this dial, but this one seems to be in much better condition (plus it was a steal at $25). If the movement turns out to be in bad shape I can transplant the movement from my current 2209 which runs very well for its age.


----------



## korupt (Jul 1, 2013)

Another one, fancied a vintage. Swiss made, Swiss movement , working £1.31 on eBay 10 minutes ago 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk whilst smoking, drinking vodka, tuning my radio and reverse parking my car into a police station


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

korupt said:


> View attachment 1367389
> 
> 
> Another one, fancied a vintage. Swiss made, Swiss movement , working £1.31 on eBay 10 minutes ago
> ...


Nice, the first Avalon I've seen here since I started wearing my grandfather's.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

I did end up adding one more to the tally in January. February will be pretty quiet other than some straps.


----------



## korupt (Jul 1, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Nice, the first Avalon I've seen here since I started wearing my grandfather's.
> 
> Sent while distracted.


I really liked the look of it, I'm getting jealous of all the vintage watches on here so I thought I'd give it a go 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk whilst smoking, drinking vodka, tuning my radio and reverse parking my car into a police station


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

VSA Base Camp chrono, 241466, blue dial


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

merl said:


> Last weekend won some items.
> Something old:
> ......
> 
> and something new(er)


Arrived yesterday, love it!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

merl said:


> Arrived yesterday, love it!


I need one of these one day. Love it!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> VSA Base Camp chrono, 241466, blue dial
> 
> View attachment 1367890





neurogenesis said:


> A second 24-watch case. _*And I'm going to trim my collection to fit.*_
> View attachment 1367004


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Maybe SteamJ won't notice...

VSA Officer, 32mm


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

A 1 of 1000 60th Anniversary Limited Edition Astro Boy Japan release G-Shock:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> Maybe SteamJ won't notice...
> 
> VSA Officer, 32mm
> 
> View attachment 1368090


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Fortunately for me, VSA didn't make the Officer in 32mm in silver or blue. I think I'm done buying VSA for a while. Maybe a black strap if I don't love the bracelet. Or maybe a second bracelet for my white one...


----------



## pinoymutt (Sep 26, 2013)

My freshly modded blue snowflake is on its way, courtesy of the awesome work of Duarte over at NEWW!


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I deserve a Ha ha! for this...

VSA Infantry automatic 241518. This should be my nicest VSA yet, and I got a good price on it. Just a few dollars more than my midsize quartz Divemaster.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> I deserve a Ha ha! for this...
> 
> VSA Infantry automatic 241518. This should be my nicest VSA yet, and I got a good price on it. Just a few dollars more than my midsize quartz Divemaster.


Even Nelson doesn't have it in him anymore.


----------



## bapackerfan (Jan 13, 2014)

My son has caught watch fever, too. Here's a double wrist shot of us with our new watches (his is a Winner that he picked up Saturday at our local watch repair shop for $15). We're having so much fun with this new hobby of ours!






​


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Found a good deal in the sales forum for one of these. Next purchase will be the Glycine.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Found a good deal in the sales forum for one of these. Next purchase will be the Glycine.
> 
> View attachment 1368641


That's a beauty Landon. Congrats!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Found a good deal in the sales forum for one of these. Next purchase will be the Glycine.
> 
> View attachment 1368641





waterdude said:


> That's a beauty Landon. Congrats!!!


Okay, fine, here's my rant:

Landon found a good deal on an awesome watch, and is he satisfied?

Noooooo! He STILL wants a Glycine! Of all the nerve, to still lust after another nice watch!

And Mike?

Is he jealous of Landon, does he criticize Landon's signature or avatar, or suggest he should have gotten a Mako or SKX007?

Noooooo!

Mike seems genuinely happy for Landon.

I can't stand how friendly, courteous and nice all the regulars here are to each other.

Makes me just want to rant all over their faces.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Take a deep breath Doc. It will be ok

By the way, I have already had a Mako and a 007, both are gone now.


Sent from my LG-P935 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Well the vintage chrono I've been waiting for showed up on Friday at the office. Couldn't get it until today. Unfortunately when I tested it out, the second hand was resetting all over the place and then flew off on the 4th try.









However I think that means the hand was just not set properly on the post. May have my repair guy take a quick look at it today before deciding to return it to the seller.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Well the vintage chrono I've been waiting for showed up on Friday at the office. Couldn't get it until today. Unfortunately when I tested it out, the second hand was resetting all over the place and then flew off on the 4th try.
> 
> View attachment 1369261
> 
> ...


Ouch. That's exactly what happened to me with the Seiko Helmet I bought. I contacted the seller and they agreed to pay for most of the servicing cost rather than have to take it back and sell it as-is. I don't know if it's worth putting the money into servicing but, if it cost enough, the seller may agree to pay rather than take it back and have to sell it for a lot less. It's a good looking watch so I hope it works out.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Ouch. That's exactly what happened to me with the Seiko Helmet I bought. I contacted the seller and they agreed to pay for most of the servicing cost rather than have to take it back and sell it as-is. I don't know if it's worth putting the money into servicing but, if it cost enough, the seller may agree to pay rather than take it back and have to sell it for a lot less. It's a good looking watch so I hope it works out.


Thanks, that's good advice. I'll message the seller today.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

SRP231K1


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> VSA Base Camp, 32mm, found really cheap on Amazon while collecting images for the $1000 one-brand challenge.


Victorinox has so many similar models that it's easy to confuse them, and sellers often show the wrong picture. In this case, the seller's info was mostly correct and identified this watch as the midsize Base Camp, which I had forgotten VSA made. Base Camp came in sizes 32, 36 and 40mm. This one is 36mm, not the 32mm I was expecting. I love the size. It's the perfect men's watch size. But, I still don't have a women's size black Base Camp. So, I've double-checked the specs and ordered this:

VSA Base Camp 241335, 32mm


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

:-!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

GoJoshGo said:


> View attachment 1369530
> 
> 
> :-!


Same here.


----------



## phd gator (Jun 27, 2013)

I had a great weekend with 3 watches all arriving within 24 hours of each other (ordered over a few week period, some international slow delivery and some domestic fast delivery).

Today I am rocking the first one to arrive of the group, a Soki submariner homage on a leather nato strap:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

My new Clover strap just arrived and there was a watch swap (I'd anticipated it coming and brought the Magrette). Patrik nailed it again!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My first Citizen is inbound. Now to find NATOs to go with it, as I don't care much for leather. Maybe I'll actually keep this one for more than a day.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> My first Citizen is inbound. Now to find NATOs to go with it, as I don't care much for leather. Maybe I'll actually keep this one for more than a day.
> 
> View attachment 1369638


Blue & orange Le Mans nato from Natostrapco


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> My first Citizen is inbound. Now to find NATOs to go with it, as I don't care much for leather. Maybe I'll actually keep this one for more than a day.
> 
> View attachment 1369638


Nice did you grab that from the sales forum?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> My first Citizen is inbound. Now to find NATOs to go with it, as I don't care much for leather. Maybe I'll actually keep this one for more than a day.
> 
> View attachment 1369638


Nice watch. If you notch that strap it might look great on a black/orange Riccardo.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Aitch said:


> Blue & orange Le Mans nato from Natostrapco


That was my plan, but it has 23mm lugs, so for now I'm going to order a 24mm orange strap and maybe a black or grey one.



quicksilver7 said:


> Nice did you grab that from the sales forum?


Yessir, I did.



SteamJ said:


> Nice watch. If you notch that strap it might look great on a black/orange Riccardo.


If would, but then I'd be mad b/c I don't have a Riccardo and then my strap would have notches!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

My Seiko Helmet is officially en route back to me. Unfortunately I have it shipping to work and I'll be on the road on Wednesday and Thursday so I won't get it until Friday. Possibly the same with the Halios Tropik B unless the person I traded with got my PM in time to change the address.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

This past Thursday I received my black Mako in the mail and this weekend I got a great deal on a preowned Tissot PRC 200 with the yellow hands. Been fawning over that watch for a while and hopefully it arrives on Wednesday and is in the great condition the pictures showed... If it is, this was a steal!


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm new to this hobby and this site and I obviously don't know you. And yet I find myself very invested in your efforts to get this Helmet working. I can't explain it. I hope it all works out in the end and that you enjoy wearing it. And until then, keep the updates coming....



SteamJ said:


> My Seiko Helmet is officially en route back to me. Unfortunately I have it shipping to work and I'll be on the road on Wednesday and Thursday so I won't get it until Friday. Possibly the same with the Halios Tropik B unless the person I traded with got my PM in time to change the address.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DC Lavman said:


> I'm new to this hobby and this site and I obviously don't know you. And yet I find myself very invested in your efforts to get this Helmet working. I can't explain it. I hope it all works out in the end and that you enjoy wearing it. And until then, keep the updates coming....


Welcome and thanks! I think, with the adventure I've had with this watch, that I'm going to give it its own thread when it comes in. It's been an interesting journey that ends on Friday.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

No longer in the mail. It was scheduled to arrive Wednesday, but arrived today!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> My first Citizen is inbound. Now to find NATOs to go with it, as I don't care much for leather. Maybe I'll actually keep this one for more than a day.
> 
> View attachment 1369638


Nice one, Chief. Looks like a Tag Monaco and a JLC dive chrono had a baby!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Took a leap of faith and I should receive an Android T100 bioluminescence automatic with tritium tubes tomorrow. Only cost $166 shipped. Looking forward to seeing it as I really like some of their watches. So if I like it, I'll buy some more Androids.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I have one of these hitting the mail soon to be delivered to me. I've been intrigued by the CMWF Dual Crown since the first time I saw it.








(Neither the original owner's nor my pic. I stole it from Doc and he can't do anything about it.)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I have one of these hitting the mail soon to be delivered to me. I've been intrigued by the CMWF Dual Crown since the first time I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't?

Or can, and choose not to?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> Can't?
> 
> Or can, and choose not to?


Is this like a chicken or egg question? Because I'm sure the answer to that is threve.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Is this like a chicken or egg question? Because I'm sure the answer to that is threve.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Then the game is mine!


----------



## djeucalyptus (Feb 15, 2012)

showed up today!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

jelliottz said:


> I have one of these hitting the mail soon to be delivered to me. I've been intrigued by the CMWF Dual Crown since the first time I saw it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Congrats!!! The dual crown is an awesome watch. I am sure you will love it.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Straps...

Further to my happiness with Trikpa's work for my Riccardo strap, I've got more of the same incoming.

This







for this








This







for this








And this







for this


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Straps...
> 
> Further to my happiness with Trikpa's work for my Riccardo strap, I've got more of the same incoming.


Nothing for your inbound Acionna?

I'm shocked and wounded.

I'll get over it. Just send me that latest blue-dialed second-hand piece of whatever you've acquired and we'll call it water under the bridge.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Nothing for your inbound Acionna?
> 
> I'm shocked and wounded.
> 
> I'll get over it. Just send me that latest blue-dialed second-hand piece of whatever you've acquired and we'll call it water under the bridge.


It already comes with a bracelet and a strap, doesn't it? What more do I want?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Straps...
> 
> Further to my happiness with Trikpa's work for my Riccardo strap, I've got more of the same incoming.


Damn those are some nice straps. No surprise coming from Patrik though.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I did a trade this morning (not the one some of you who are in the know are thinking) and I have this one coming.


Apparently shipping this morning. I'm looking forward to getting this one.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Arrived! Funny how your tastes evolve, I would have never looked at a Pilot watch until recently, 39mm Archemede.


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Beijing Beihai limited (acquired from Jun Liao) - probably the best watch in my collection so far, this one is a keeper!


----------



## korupt (Jul 1, 2013)

Watch 1 of 3 has arrived, even better than expected (does need a service) and its my first vintage. I like it alot


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

fine choices ... patrik already has a couple on the way for me. saw his thread over in the strap section and of course had to jump in



Bradjhomes said:


> Straps...
> 
> Further to my happiness with Trikpa's work for my Riccardo strap, I've got more of the same incoming.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

SKX009K2:









If Doc ever tunnels his way through the snow to the post office, this should arrive around the same time as my Acciona...


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

sorry for being cheeky. But this came at a affordable price to me + i love this thread and the members postings here so i just love to post here ....


----------



## Nickandmile (Jan 26, 2014)

I got it from a forum member, for a bit over $200 USD, shipped. I was seeing it as selling from Swatch in Switzerland for 150 euros ($203 USD). I am wondering if they are still going to hit that $100 price point that was initially advertised, once they hit the US in a couple of months. It shows as coming today. I will post some pics/review, once it comes in.


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)

Seiko SNZH57, should have it Friday  Figured I needed something new/shiny to hold me over until I can order a Steinhart Ocean 1.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I've got a marine dial and hands on their way from a fantastic forum member. I'll be able to case them up with the 6498 I'm using for my TZ level 1 course.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

VSA Base Camp 241333, 40mm

ETA: Oops, this isn't another incoming. This was supposed to be a WRUW. This is what I received in the mail today.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Got these yesterday:









& made this:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wruw-tuesday-february-4th-edition-979231-9.html#post7336944

Log here:
Work log: My custom watch project, your opinion matters - Page 2


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> VSA Base Camp 241333, 40mm
> 
> View attachment 1371013
> 
> ...


Jeeze Louise! That's some collection of VSAs you're putting together.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Just ordered a Seiko Pro Hunter from Yobokies earlier today. It's gonna be a long two months


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

waterdude said:


> Jeeze Louise! That's some collection of VSAs you're putting together.


Oops. It wasn't another incoming. It's what I received in the mail today. It's a WRUW. Posted to the wrong thread. I've become disturbingly accustomed to posting in this one


----------



## pinoymutt (Sep 26, 2013)

Was a complete impulse buy since I got a pretty good deal for it and should be heading my way sometime after the Lunar New Year holiday festivities are done in China.

I've been wanting to add a "proper" Chinese mechanical to my collection for a little while (although my wife can't understand why I need so many watches when I have several "nice" ones already)!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

plot said:


> Would you look at what arrived


That's on my short list of watches to get. Congrats!!! It's gorgeous! I've got a Helson Shark Diver on the way myself.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

guspech750 said:


> Took a leap of faith and I should receive an Android T100 bioluminescence automatic with tritium tubes tomorrow. Only cost $166 shipped. Looking forward to seeing it as I really like some of their watches. So if I like it, I'll buy some more Androids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pulled the trigger on this one as well. I figured for $166 shipped for a Seiko automatic movement

(NH35) and T100 trit, I couldn't go wrong. Plus I am like a big kid when it come to glowing things. It should be here Thursday.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

karlito said:


> I pulled the trigger on this one as well. I figured for $166 shipped for a Seiko automatic movement
> 
> (NH35) and T100 trit, I couldn't go wrong. Plus I am like a big kid when it come to glowing things. It should be here Thursday.


Android T100 arrived today. Boy what a really sharp looking watch. Much better in person. I could not be happier. Seems very well made. Nice heft to it, solid links, tritium tubes, automatic, screw down crown and a nice black finish. If all goes well over the next few months. I will buy more from Android. Watch looks bad ass in the dark too.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing incoming mainly because I just dont know what to get yet.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Hirsch Liberty Brown

I bought one of these for a blue VSA Officer and it woke that thing right up, so I'm getting another for the Hamilton, and a black one for a Pulsar chronograph.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Some lights out shots. The lights out pictures do not give the watch any justice. Believe when I say the Android T100 looks F**KING AWESOME in the dark too.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> VSA Infantry automatic 241518. This should be my nicest VSA yet,...
> 
> View attachment 1368440


First world problem: I had this shipped to work because it's easier to receive it there. FedEx guy will no doubt stop by with my precious today and find the place closed for a snow day. Had I shipped it home instead...


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

Just arrived in mint condition, just needs another band


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Just bought a blue Lew & Huey Riccardo from f29. Very excited.


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

Man...I am posting in this thread far too often. I just pulled the trigger on this because I am weak.


----------



## phd gator (Jun 27, 2013)

I recently got this Flüd Tank off the bay. Got a steal on it. Came in a very nice box with 3 bands. The basic black rubber that I have it on today, a military green nylon and then a pretty awesome rubber that matches the lume on the minute and hour hand and glows in the dark to match the lume.

Anybody ever heard of Flüd before? I was not familiar with them, but thought I would give it a shot based on the awesome price I paid.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

phd gator said:


> I recently got this Flüd Tank off the bay. Got a steal on it. Came in a very nice box with 3 bands. The basic black rubber that I have it on today, a military green nylon and then a pretty awesome rubber that matches the lume on the minute and hour hand and glows in the dark to match the lume.
> 
> Anybody ever heard of Flüd before? I was not familiar with them, but thought I would give it a shot based on the awesome price I paid.
> 
> View attachment 1372345


I know of this one!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/stanley-808168.html


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

plot said:


> Just ordered a Seiko Pro Hunter from Yobokies earlier today. It's gonna be a long two months


How much is he charging for one of those, of you don't mind me asking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

$395 plus shipping 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

Interesting vintage incoming. Wakkman-breitling triple date chronograph


----------



## pusherman (Jul 31, 2009)

incoming for me is a Kemmner Flieger A, not sure how affordable it is but considering its german roots, an ETA Unitas 6498-1 soigne elabore, and sapphire front and back, I think it's a pretty nice flieger for the $. (Sorry no pics, not here yet)


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm curious to know, where do you guys get $166 deal for that Andriod?


guspech750 said:


> Android T100 arrived today. Boy what a really sharp looking watch. Much better in person. I could not be happier. Seems very well made. Nice heft to it, solid links, tritium tubes, automatic, screw down crown and a nice black finish. If all goes well over the next few months. I will buy more from Android. Watch looks bad ass in the dark too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Surprisingly not bad condition $10 hand wind watch from Turkey. It's got an odd tick that almost sounds like a tiny horse galloping but it's running and keeping decent time so far this evening. I'm sure it needs a service but not when it cost $10 for the watch.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just bought a blue Lew & Huey Riccardo from f29. Very excited.


That's like super hot sex being worn on a wrist. Awesome!

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

guspech750 said:


> That's like super hot sex being worn on a wrist. Awesome!
> 
> Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.
> 
> DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


I think Chris has a perfect tagline for his brand now.

*"Lew & Huey watches. Like super hot sex on your wrist."*


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

IlikeWatch said:


> I'm curious to know, where do you guys get $166 deal for that Andriod?


In a rare moment, I was watching tv looking through the guide to see if anything appealing was on. I noticed a title that said Android watches on ShopHQ, a tv and online shopping network. Well the show was two hours of listening to Wing Liang, the designer of Android watches talk about his watches, designs, movements and inspirations. It was fantastic. But they were also offering all the watches that night at rock bottom one time only prices. I so easily could have bought many more for under two hundred dollars. But I held back and picked up the Android T100 for $166 shipped. But listening to Wing Liang talk was really enjoyable.

I just got lucky. Thankfully.

ShopHQ.com has some really good prices for Androids daily too.

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply and Lucky you, that seems to be 50% discounted.



guspech750 said:


> In a rare moment, I was watching tv looking through the guide to see if anything appealing was on. I noticed a title that said Android watches on ShopHQ, a tv and online shopping network. Well the show was two hours of listening to Wing Liang, the designer of Android watches talk about his watches, designs, movements and inspirations. It was fantastic. But they were also offering all the watches that night at rock bottom one time only prices. I so easily could have bought many more for under two hundred dollars. But I held back and picked up the Android T100 for $166 shipped. But listening to Wing Liang talk was really enjoyable.
> 
> I just got lucky. Thankfully.
> 
> ...


----------



## Powerfibers (Nov 13, 2013)

korupt;73176
This.....
[URL="http://smg.photobucket.com/user/koruptswift/media/A19c_1_zps1d806607.jpg.html" said:


> [/URL]
> 
> And that ... Cant wait


This Vostok is unbelievable! Love it,


----------



## watchloco (Feb 23, 2007)

I am anxiously waiting for my Vostok SE 100 case with the red second hand on a rubber strap.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Should be shipping out today. I blame Waterdude.









And now I am on the hunt for this strap....I kind of like the look


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Spork!! Good call man!


----------



## Volunteer (Jan 6, 2014)

merl said:


> Arrived yesterday, love it!


A bit of sifting through the pile here, but what's this model? I must have it no matter the cost...I seem to find myself saying that often lately...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Volunteer said:


> A bit of sifting through the pile here, but what's this model? I must have it no matter the cost...I seem to find myself saying that often lately...


Here you go: SCBS005
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=978104


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

- mr. al


----------



## markjnorman (Jan 1, 2014)

I finally took the TaoBao plunge. Saw this wild dial and couldn't resist. In a month, I'll see if it actually works. Wish the available photos were a little better, but at $12 it's worth the risk.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Not so much an incoming as an outgoing.. I am having two Soviet watches serviced by the man in the Ukraine.













I was trying to find someone local who could do it, but they all said the same thing "if you need parts you are SoL". Also the watchmaker in Ukraine charges 1/3 of what my local watchmakers do (including shipping), and has tonnes of spare parts lying around. This is my first time having watches professionally serviced, if he does a good job he may become my watchmaker for Soviet watches.

The strangest part, I asked to get the package sent by Air-Mail and Canada Post only charged $11.. WTF!? Last time I sent a package that was the same size via ground-mail it was $22 (it was to Poland, but really that shouldn't make a difference)!


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Volunteer said:


> A bit of sifting through the pile here, but what's this model? I must have it no matter the cost...I seem to find myself saying that often lately...


I agree ! same here.
The first time i saw a pic of this i went "W..T...F" ,, pronounced slowly !
Now its wtf i want one quick...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

My Seiko Helmet is back and running beautifully! Expect a thread about the saga later today. Probably earlier than the evening since my son's school wussed out from the snow and is closing early so I have to go pick him up in a couple of hours.


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)

Couldn't resist picking up a SNZH51, one of the elusive Seiko white dial divers, got a black/white nato to go with it hopefully will get it in a week.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Two arrivals today. All I have left in the immediate future is an Acionna (the F71, Huldra and HMT 40mm are a ways off).

Halios Tropik B Olive Green dial. This one will have to grow on me a bit. I've loved this one from afar for a while. Now that I have it I still like it but it does wear very small and the bezel has a scratch that the trader slightly mis-represented (but I can probably polish out). Worst case I sell it for a profit.








And the return of my serviced Seiko Helmet. More on this elsewhere.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Seiko Advan 7019-(I'M A SCAMMER) from eBay


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Lost somewhere in the abyss between PA & CA is an Acionna.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

A big week or two for me.

My Magrette Moana Pacific Pro arrived today. Number 15 of 500. It's my first Magrette, my first ceramic bezel and first watch with a HEV. 









My Lew & Huey Acciona is in Atlanta and should be delivered tomorrow (Friday) 









And my Aramar Arctic Ocean is supposed to ship out early next week and with any luck should be here by next Friday. 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

SNK809 with a Hirsch strap, a modest birthday gift for my Dad. I mentioned my new watch buying thing to him, he sent me back an amusing note saying he'd gotten into watches too at a certain age. Mid-life crisis I guess. ;-) I honestly don't ever really remember him wearing a watch, but he said he has a few and they remind him of people and places. I figure he might not have seen a state-of-the-art ultra-affordable mechanical, and on a nice strap these SNKs look really great. Fingers crossed he likes it!


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

New-to-me DA37 Black. I really need to stop wandering into /f29...


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

This one came yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

I had been searching for a nice example for some time, and I had to "send several other people some of my watches in the mail" before I was able to "get this in the mail"
Since it's currently "still in the mail", I only have the seller's picture:


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Have an incoming obris morgan explorer dlc blue dial coming in 

waiting "patiently"


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

I got this today yay


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

beeman101 said:


> I got this today yay
> 
> View attachment 1374809


Nice envelope!


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

A watch without a box is a watch in an envelop (in a small box at least) !
Hence the Fragile... :-!

And a nice watch it is my friend


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

beeman101 said:


> I got this today yay
> 
> View attachment 1374809


How do you tell time with that thing? I think it would look great on a NATO.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

beeman101 said:


> A watch without a box is a watch in an envelop (in a small box at least) !
> Hence the Fragile... :-!
> 
> And a nice watch it is my friend


Are you going to tell us or we going to have to beat it out of you? My method to beat it out of you is reverse psychology.

You know what? Never mind. I don't want to see it anyway... :-x


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

CCJ said:


> How do you tell time with that thing? I think it would look great on NATO.


Its the latest development in timekeeping.......
enveloped timekeeping......
You get to guess what the time is


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Before i get beaten......by SteamJ


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Is that handwind or auto?



beeman101 said:


> I got this today yay
> 
> View attachment 1374809


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

beeman101 said:


> Before i get beaten......by SteamJ
> 
> View attachment 1375032


Beautiful!

Well now I'm just depressed that I don't own one and envious. I'm on an emotional roller coaster today!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

beeman101 said:


> Before i get beaten......by SteamJ
> 
> View attachment 1375032


Well that's a let down!

Not really. Looks great!

Enjoy


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Not watch related, but I just clicked buy on 2 tickets for this "Final Tour"


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

LH2 said:


> New-to-me DA37 Black. I really need to stop wandering into /f29...
> 
> View attachment 1374654


I really dig that watch. It's an all in one night light and clock. WINNING!

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Well that's a let down!
> 
> Not really. Looks great!
> 
> Enjoy


You made me go from 
this :-(
to
this 

Thanks mate !


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> Not watch related, but I just clicked buy on 2 tickets for this "Final Tour"
> 
> View attachment 1375084


HA! My neighbors and my wife sucked me into seeing them in August. Should be a good concert.

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

guspech750 said:


> HA! My neighbors and my wife sucked me into seeing them in August. Should be a good concert.
> 
> Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.
> 
> DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


I hope so! I saw them a few years ago, and the show was fantastic!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I've got a dagaz green sub insert coming for my skx007. I've been less than impressed with the shade of green on the one I currently have.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My Glycine Combat Sub still isn't here (sad face)...despite ordering on 12/31.

Turns out it wasn't in stock at the time, and they had to re-order, but they are honoring the price I paid, despite bumping it about $300 since then. 

Gotta love catching a fantastic deal.

Gotta hate the waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Mondaine, 30mm, brushed. I'm glad I looked at the Mondaine web site and noticed the choices available for the case finishes. I didn't notice the differences in the Amazon descriptions.

This was an impulse purchase, but the more I look at it the more I'm looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## ZappB (Feb 8, 2014)

I just saw that Klepsoo bumped their prices as well. Glad I got my combat sub before it happened.

First post here (although I have been lurking for quite a while). First caught the bug 1 year ago when I won a B&M Hampton and now I can't seem to stop. Much to my wife's amusement/worry.

Anyway been back and forth about my next purchase but finally settled on this:

DS First Ceramic | Certina

Not that big on quartz but I as quartz movements go I kinda like the 251.262 and I loved the look of the watch (it was between that and the Certina Action Diver Titanium - oh well there is always next time).

Will have to figure out how to actually take some decent pictures (judging from what I have seen in my lurking days the standards is VERY high on this form) - after all what is a watch forum without pictures.

Anyway, first of, hopefully, many posts...


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

welcome to the forums zapp! 
that ds first is a sharp looker.

pictures are sorta like cooking...you have to be a bad cook first to be a better one later

just start taking 'em, and you'll get better at finding the right shots/angles/locations that work best for you. i agree there are some incredible photographers here (and many of them should be working for the watch companies!) but don't let that stop you. most (if not all) of my shots on wus are from a galaxy note 3 cell phone. i wouldn't know what to do with a 'real' camera, and mine sits in a camera bag in the closet gathering dust!

enjoy the wus ride, and keep the fire extinguisher next to your wallet! :-!



ZappB said:


> I just saw that Klepsoo bumped their prices as well. Glad I got my combat sub before it happened.
> 
> First post here (although I have been lurking for quite a while). First caught the bug 1 year ago when I won a B&M Hampton and now I can't seem to stop. Much to my wife's amusement/worry.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZappB (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks Watcher:-! Cell phone pics will probably be the order of the day (have a camera somewhere, but who knows where it is - my dad and stepdad, both professional photographers would shake their heads if they heard that)...but like you say, every little step.

Think the fire extinguisher is already empty (and only 1 year in), but won't worry unless I start remortgaging the house to finance my hobby/obsession:-d

Now cue Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers while I wait for the Certina to arrive.



The Watcher said:


> welcome to the forums zapp!
> that ds first is a sharp looker.
> 
> pictures are sorta like cooking...you have to be a bad cook first to be a better one later
> ...


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

I've got an SBCA001 incoming from a fellow member via the WUS sales forum. Arrives tomorrow.

Have been wanting one for a bit.

i like SS bracelets, so I'll give that a try. Also want to try it on a NATO or Zulu. Suggestions welcome.

Based on photos, it also looks good on leather. But I've got a smaller wrist, and finding leather straps in the right length is sometimes hard.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

docvail said:


> My Glycine Combat Sub still isn't here (sad face)...despite ordering on 12/31.
> 
> Turns out it wasn't in stock at the time, and they had to re-order, but they are honoring the price I paid, despite bumping it about $300 since then.
> 
> ...


We tend to do a lot for the watches we love. I have 2 in-comings both lying with friends/family and will be there with me hopefully in the next ten days. 
watch 1- waiting almost 2 months
watch 2 -- waiting almost 35 days...


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

Just received an order confirmation email from Obris Morgan for the Explorer I just ordered. Photo from Worn & Wound.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

I got this beauty (Tissot PRC 200) from another WUS member on the sales forum. I try to stay away from quartz, but this particular model, with the black dial and yellow chrono hands, is only available in quartz.

Gave it a nice polish with a Cap Cod Cloth... And she is shiny.








One of these days I'm going to crash because I'm to busy admiring my watch instead of the road.








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Seiko SNKL07. Image stolen from T6061, who planned to mod it, which is what I have planned. I like this case a lot.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> Seiko SNKL07. Image stolen from T6061, who planned to mod it, which is what I have planned. I like this case a lot.


Nice watch!

That was a 200 watch watch box you bought recently, right?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> That was a 200 watch watch box you bought recently, right?


It's an extra-dimensional portal that holds as many watches as I want it to.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> It's an extra-dimensional portal that holds as many watches as I want it to.


Dibs


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Found this in the mailbox









The strap barely fit and tapers too much for my taste (23 -> 19) but luckily a well-worn NATO fills the lugs enough


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Found this in the mailbox
> 
> View attachment 1376546
> 
> ...


Very nice. It looks better on the NATO so that was fortuitous that it fit.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks, Jason. I'm ordering more tonight.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using a monkey.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

This 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

whatmeworry said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I love the cross hairs Constellations. Congrats on the purchase. What year is it?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

RAM75 said:


> Awesome! I love the cross hairs Constellations. Congrats on the purchase. What year is it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Not sure, 50s though I believe

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

That looks great, especially on the orange NATO!



ChiefWahoo said:


> Found this in the mailbox
> 
> View attachment 1376546
> 
> ...


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

First time I have two incoming at the same time (last ones this year).

















One of these Im looking forward to because it ticks most of the boxes. The other one is "highlighting the wearers generous temperament",


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Chief you found this in you mailbox. I looked in mine. Found nothing. :think:
The watch looks like it came with the orange nato. :-!



ChiefWahoo said:


> Found this in the mailbox
> 
> View attachment 1376546
> 
> ...


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I have this one coming, an Airman 18








At this point it is just a matter of waiting.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Mine says Hi !


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Finally found a Colonel Pogue at a price I liked


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GadgetKing said:


> Finally found a Colonel Pogue at a price I liked


Great watch! I've looked at these but they usually go for the cost of a down payment on a car so good catch!


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

SteamJ said:


> Great watch! I've looked at these but they usually go for the cost of a down payment on a car so good catch!


Thanks! Yeah, it has a replacement dial and hands, but I don't care that much. It had a lower BIN price than the auctions ever end at and the completely original ones are always way too much.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

New to me
Hamilton Pioneer


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Turns out they've improved these camera thingies since I bought one. Imagine that. Time for a new one.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

I've found myself recommending Vostoks to folks all week. I made the mistake of looking at Meranom to recommend a specific model, so of course I ended up ordering a couple for myself:

















Plus for a bonus, a couple of these:


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

obris just sent shipping and tracking so should be here soon AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH

it should be here in five days so by friday I should have it









lolol Counting down the minutes until friday


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Man, I swore Feb was gonna be quiet, but some deals on eBay keep tempting me. I have a couple of vintage Timex divers on the way. The black one is gonna need a little work.


----------



## Medster (Sep 8, 2013)

Orient Marshall in blue and a Sweet racing strap (the blue stitch one of course). Looking forward to seeing both together. Pics borrowed.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> Turns out they've improved these camera thingies since I bought one. Imagine that. Time for a new one.


I have an S90, their original in the series (well, this time around). Didn't realize they're up to S120 already...

Macro demonstration shots please when you get it!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Medster said:


> Orient Marshall in blue and a Sweet racing strap (the blue stitch one of course). Looking forward to seeing both together. Pics borrowed.


hey! i recognize that watch photo :-d and the strap...!

i have all 3 straps, you are going to love that one on the orient. |>

be careful putting it on though...the lug hole position makes the fit extra snug against the end of the strap, it will be tight

still looking across the internet in vain for a yellow one of these @22mm...it appears that these were the only 3 that were made in color stitch...a pity

edit: here is a shot for you


----------



## Medster (Sep 8, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> hey! i recognize that watch photo :-d and the strap...!
> 
> i have all 3 straps, you are going to love that one on the orient. |>
> 
> ...


Wow gee, well didn't expect that but that's cool! I searched awhile for a pic of that Marshall on strap...and you had it all along . Thanks for the tip. My patience is even more challenged now. Sigh.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I have an ultra-affordable incoming. I used to have one of these, and have kinda missed it since selling.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

This one is incoming for sometime now........ :-(
Finally i will have it my hands end of this week !


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Changing it up - new straps time! Befores on the left
A vintage Certina for the 2209








A tan Strapped for Time rally for the O&W








And a wow strap for a wow watch - Hadley Roma Havana baby croc for my ST5


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Incoming from longislandwatch:


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Incoming from manufacturer. Finally bought my grail watch! Picture borrowed


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

m0rt said:


> Incoming from manufacturer. Finally bought my grail watch! Picture borrowed


Really nice! Congrats.

But what's next, now when you've got your grail? Quiting WUS?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

theScanian said:


> Really nice! Congrats.
> 
> But what's next, now when you've got your grail? Quiting WUS?


Yeah, that's the question, right? I do think I'm going to try to relax a bit. I'm actually quite content with the watch set that I have now. Ha ... ha ... ha ...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

SteveO is making me one of these swiss ammo straps for the Spork


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver (modded) via f29 to keep my Binnacle Anchor company.


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

6309 coming my way on the cheap from fatehbajwa :-!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I can't keep up with all the action in this crazy thread.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

It's crazy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> SteveO is making me one of these swiss ammo straps for the Spork


Very nice. I have him making me one of these for my Halios Tropik B.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

waterdude said:


> I can't keep up with all the action in this crazy thread.


Having _nothing_ in the mail is also a bit crazy, yes.


----------



## analoguezombie (May 10, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> SteveO is making me one of these swiss ammo straps for the Spork


Very nice i've just ordered a new strap for my skx007 , wish i'd seen this first i think i shall probably still have to order one .

I wasn't aware of him and a bonus he is u.k based .


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)

And the SNZH51 is here 

pictured with a Monster (non Seiko  ) in the background

In person the dial has a a silvery pearlescent sheen from most angles, different from the solid matte white the dial appears in pictures, which I would have preferred but it's still a pretty looking watch.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Stupidly posted this over in the Seiko/Citizen forum. It's still incoming though


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Citizen BN0100. (Borrowed pic.)


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> Seiko SNKL07. Image stolen from T6061, who planned to mod it, which is what I have planned. I like this case a lot.


I received this today and made the mod and everything went well, except that I ended up with a tiny speck on the dial. I'm going to see if I can ignore it, because I know if I try to fix it something worse will happen.

I'm waiting on a strap before I shoot it as my WRUW.



neurogenesis said:


> Mondaine, 30mm, brushed. I'm glad I looked at the Mondaine web site and noticed the choices available for the case finishes. I didn't notice the differences in the Amazon descriptions.
> 
> View attachment 1375463


This also arrived today. I was worried it might be too small, but I figured the 36mm in this design might look like I was wearing a clock on my wrist, and I think I was right. The 30mm wears bigger than it is, both because the dial is big and the bezel is tiny, and because the design is so simple and bold. The 30mm is perfect, and I think the 36mm would, indeed, have looked like a clock on my wrist.

I'm waiting on a strap for this, too, before I shoot it as my WRUW.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Going to try my hand at a white dressy watch.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Doh. Forgot. For the second time in three weeks, this is incoming. . .


----------



## McGooser (Nov 3, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger, words cannot describe how excited I am.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

McGooser said:


> Just pulled the trigger, words cannot describe how excited I am.
> 
> View attachment 1379847


Looks awesome. I love the grey dial on it. What size and year is it?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## McGooser (Nov 3, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> Looks awesome. I love the grey dial on it. What size and year is it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


It's a 36mm, which is the size I've been looking for for ages (I sold my Steiny Bronze 44 and my Raven 44 to fund this bad boy)... The serial number says it's an 82!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

McGooser said:


> It's a 36mm, which is the size I've been looking for for ages (I sold my Steiny Bronze 44 and my Raven 44 to fund this bad boy)... The serial number says it's an 82!


Where'd you pick it up from? I've been looking for a no date Tudor with a smooth bezel.


----------



## McGooser (Nov 3, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> Where'd you pick it up from? I've been looking for a no date Tudor with a smooth bezel.


Ebay man, there's oodles of em!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

on the move....


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

G'day, I have a Melbourne Watch Company Flinders (white dial) incoming. As an Aussie im stoked! I look forward to posting a reviewing it inte not too distant future.

Matt


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Another affordable Seiko has arrived!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Christmas came early today:




























- mr. al


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

mralastor said:


> Christmas came early today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Is this from Steveo Straps? I have one just like it on order.


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Very nice. Is this from Steveo Straps? I have one just like it on order.












Etsy shop, MartuLeathercraft

Seems like good quality, pretty good price too, wish I could throw it on the Layan right now, I might have to start carrying the watch toolkit in my car

- mr. al


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

McGooser said:


> Just pulled the trigger, words cannot describe how excited I am.
> 
> View attachment 1379847


Beautiful Tudor! Enjoy it.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

mralastor said:


> Etsy shop, MartuLeathercraft
> 
> Seems like good quality, pretty good price too, wish I could throw it on the Layan right now, I might have to start carrying the watch toolkit in my car
> 
> - mr. al












- mr. al


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Was looking for a vintage diver. Found this beauty. 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

mralastor said:


> - mr. al


That looks good. I've already ordered mine from Steveo but it should look similar except for the stitching being the same green as the canvas. This reassures me that I made the right choice.


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> That looks good. I've already ordered mine from Steveo but it should look similar except for the stitching being the same green as the canvas. This reassures me that I made the right choice.


It definitely fits the watch well, the strap and case should patina together perfectly. Can't wait to see yours!

- mr. al


----------



## PristineCollector (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoa! Very nice.


McGooser said:


> Just pulled the trigger, words cannot describe how excited I am.
> 
> View attachment 1379847


----------



## PristineCollector (Jan 7, 2014)

GadgetKing said:


> Finally found a Colonel Pogue at a price I liked


I think I have posted about this watch about 3 times already...I'm rather excited as it's incoming to me, the bracelet will be replaced by brown/possibly tan rally strap (was thinking black however have changed my mind about the black strap) similar to this googled pic


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

whatmeworry said:


> Was looking for a vintage diver. Found this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a watch with character. Great find! Did you get it from eBay or find it somewhere locally; buried like treasure?

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

On the way from a fellow WUS member. His photo of coarse.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

After someone in Kaliber 2010 posted a pic of his latest buy, 2 Raketa 24h world timers, I went looking for one on the bay. Lost the bid on one with a gilded case, as someone sniped it above my max budget, but found this one for the correct price at the buy now option.

Sellers pics:


----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

My first Chinese watch - 
Sea-Gull D2869S multi-functional automatic mechanical watch
$153.00

















For under £100 delivered, it is a no-brainer.

Has anyone bought a watch from good-stuffs? How long did it take to ship?


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

H I'm new here....

Bought my first ever watch seiko srg001 from WUS few weeks ago n just now bought a hamilton khaki field.

Think have to stay away from WUS for a few months. A lot of poison here.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

tet said:


> H I'm new here....
> 
> Bought my first ever watch seiko srg001 from WUS few weeks ago n just now bought a hamilton khaki field.
> 
> Think have to stay away from WUS for a few months. A lot of poison here.


It's a dangerous nest of pushers and enablers. But it's fun!

I, on the other hand, have no watch currently incoming. I have a watch strap from Steveo Straps and several on order:

Aevig Huldra
F71 Flying Dutchman
HMT 40mm

But there is nothing physically in the mail to me right now. I'm going to try to keep it that way... Really...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> It's a dangerous nest of pushers and enablers. But it's fun!
> 
> I, on the other hand, have no watch currently incoming. I have a watch strap from Steveo Straps and several on order:
> 
> ...


I somehow do not believe you. You can't browse this site with your trigger finger getting itchy.

I suppose next story you'll tell us is "my collection is complete."

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I somehow do not believe you. You can't browse this site with your trigger finger getting itchy.
> 
> I suppose next story you'll tell us is "my collection is complete."
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Well I do have a bit of an itch for a red dial watch. Luckily I've found nothing I like so far in a mechanical watch.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Well I do have a bit of an itch for a red dial watch. Luckily I've found nothing I like so far in a mechanical watch.


Orient Marshall maybe??









http://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_EM7E005H_watch_p/em7e005h.htm

Here to help


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Orient Marshall maybe??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, thanks. :-d

I've been looking at this one a little. It's a possibility.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Well I do have a bit of an itch for a red dial watch. Luckily I've found nothing I like so far in a mechanical watch.


Hold off about six months if you can.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Hold off about six months if you can.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Knowing me you should realize that's a tall order but I'll try.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Ordered an after market jubilee bracelet to see if it would fit a SNZH55. Shipping was way faster than I expected, so after some tinkering this is what came out:








I think it's a keeper.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

docvail said:


> SteamJ said:
> 
> 
> > Well I do have a bit of an itch for a red dial watch. Luckily I've found nothing I like so far in a mechanical watch.
> ...


38mm or less, thin, brushed case, standard lugs, sporty rather than dressy, big hands, no subseconds, please. I'm looking for a red one and a yellow one.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Casio MDV106, since I clearly need a water-resistant beater now that Atlanta has decided to enter the Arctic tundra.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> 38mm or less, thin, brushed case, standard lugs, sporty rather than dressy, big hands, no subseconds, please. I'm looking for a red one and a yellow one.


42mm, diving watch with a Seiko NH35, so probably >12mm thick, but hopefully under 15mm, brushed case, twisted lugs, sporty, big hands, no subseconds.
Red, Green, Blue and Orange.

No Yellow.

Them's the breaks, ma'am.

38mm just isn't my bag.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

docvail said:


> 42mm, diving watch with a Seiko NH35, so probably >12mm thick, but hopefully under 15mm, brushed case, twisted lugs, sporty, big hands, no subseconds.
> Red, Green, Blue and Orange.
> 
> No Yellow.
> ...


Me Likey....I need an orange dial for the collection. 42mm is perfect.


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Heh, thanks. :-d
> 
> I've been looking at this one a little. It's a possibility.


Incoming at SOME point (sellers pic):










- mr. al


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

docvail said:


> Them's the breaks, ma'am.
> 
> 38mm just isn't my bag.


I knew it was hopeless, but I thought I'd ask 

I'm sure it'll be awesome. I can't wait to see what you're up to.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Will have one of these on it's way to me, tomorrow. (Pic of my former SMP). I'm actually a bit giddy with excitement.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Citizen BN0100. (Borrowed pic.)


Arrived! Man, this is even nicer than I thought it would be. Ratcheting clasp is an awesome feature. Way to go, Citizen!


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just ordered the polarizing Invicta 9937OB.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

(black dial)

Had a really hard time deciding between this and a simple Eco-Drive, but in the end I decided that a battery was a price I was comfortable paying to support a fellow WIS.


----------



## Chronocase (Mar 12, 2010)

Excellent choice, very nice aviator design and excellent value. I've had my eye on this one for a while.
Good stuff.


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

bluloo said:


> Will have one of these on it's way to me, tomorrow. (Pic of my former SMP). I'm actually a bit giddy with excitement.
> 
> View attachment 1381989


I love it, congratulations!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Arrived! Man, this is even nicer than I thought it would be. Ratcheting clasp is an awesome feature. Way to go, Citizen!


Without even bad cell phone pics, I don't believe you even have this watch let alone that it has a ratcheting clasp. ;-)

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> 42mm, diving watch with a Seiko NH35, so probably >12mm thick, but hopefully under 15mm, brushed case, twisted lugs, sporty, big hands, no subseconds.
> Red, Green, Blue and Orange.
> 
> No Yellow.
> ...


Twisted lugs, big hands, blue?!? /drool

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Well I do have a bit of an itch for a red dial watch. Luckily I've found nothing I like so far in a mechanical watch.


Have you checked out ST5 CMW WUS 2013 project watch?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

docvail said:


> 42mm, diving watch with a Seiko NH35, so probably >12mm thick, but hopefully under 15mm, brushed case, twisted lugs, sporty, big hands, no subseconds.
> Red, Green, Blue and Orange.
> 
> No Yellow.
> ...


That sounds good dude.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

waterdude said:


> That sounds good dude.


That's what she said.

Boom.

Nailed it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

yes....it's really true bro...

this morning, almost, almost pull the trigger again. but suddenly the face of the accountant back home appeared in my mind.....


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

t

Destined for:









(probably)


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Vintage Soviet Era POLJOT Watch | eBay

Vintage Poljot.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Cadence Malmø, 45$ shipped.










Sent from somewhere.


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

One of these, Melb Watch Co has a couple of limited editions available at the mo (3 of each) on f2


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

The Flinders looks real nice and photogenic !
What strap is that ? Looks really unique an contrasts well against the White dial....

Looks like a great in-coming for you ..


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, it is made from Australian fish leater, specifically line caught snapper. At the mo the Melb watch company have 3 of the white dialled with a bonus snapper strap...



beeman101 said:


> The Flinders looks real nice and photogenic !
> What strap is that ? Looks really unique an contrasts well against the White dial....
> 
> Looks like a great in-coming for you ..


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

Just got this Casio Edifice in the mail today. Didn't expect it for another two weeks, it got here (Europe) in one week from HK. Good watch, I like it, although the second hand is always between the markers.


----------



## Editor (Aug 16, 2012)

millenbop said:


> Another affordable Seiko has arrived!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! What model is that?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

jelliottz said:


> Now that is a watch with character. Great find! Did you get it from eBay or find it somewhere locally; buried like treasure?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


It's a beauty, isn't it. Got it on another watch board

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Got these two coming in:

Seiko SNDD89








and Seiko SNDC89








Now going through my bookmarks looking for rally straps to pair them up with.


----------



## MK3 (May 14, 2013)

Got this coming in from the 'bay (sellers pics, now in the mail):

















It apparently doesn't run so this will be a nice project. It should be the 2409 movement which I will tinker with (and then surely have to replace after). I'm thinking clean the hands/dial carefully, new Bezel and Vostok Bracelet from Meranom and if need be, get a new movement from there too.

How can you not love the CCCP star on the back? I hope it is an original back.. Maybe some others can chime in!


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Paid for these 2 from Higuchi and just waiting for the tracking tomorrow. I want to see what all the fuss is about and whether the hype is warranted.

*SARB017*










*SARB065*


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Somebody please stop me... I really really need to stop listening to Waterdude. Oh yeah man just buy it....don't worry about it. You won't find one again in Canada...blahblahblah


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

MK3 said:


> Got this coming in from the 'bay (sellers pics, now in the mail):
> 
> It apparently doesn't run so this will be a nice project. It should be the 2409 movement which I will tinker with (and then surely have to replace after). I'm thinking clean the hands/dial carefully, new Bezel and Vostok Bracelet from Meranom and if need be, get a new movement from there too.
> 
> How can you not love the CCCP star on the back? I hope it is an original back.. Maybe some others can chime in!


Head over to the Russian forum and post in this thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/q-expertise-thread-watch-legit-franken-894887.html Someone should be able to tell you.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> Got these two coming in:
> 
> Seiko SNDD89
> View attachment 1383163
> ...


This one is


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Editor said:


> Nice! What model is that?


Seiko SSC081


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Somebody please stop me... I really really need to stop listening to Waterdude. Oh yeah man just buy it....don't worry about it. You won't find one again in Canada...blahblahblah


If you haven't learned not to listen to me by now, then there's no hope for either of us.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

waterdude said:


> If you haven't learned not to listen to me by now, then there's no hope for either of us.


At least you didn't tell him to buy something ridiculous.

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> At least you didn't tell him to buy something ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk 2


I'm just the devil on his shoulder. He always has his mind made up anyway. 

If anyone else needs a voice with no conscience, I'm available for hire.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

waterdude said:


> If anyone else needs a voice with no conscience, I'm available for hire.


Sounds like a Dixie Chicks song.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

docvail said:


> Sounds like a Dixie Chicks song.


Hmm, guess it does. That might also explain my distaste for Toby Keith. 

(they had a feud)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

While not exactly watch related this will be used to take much better watch photos in the future. It was time for me to get a decent camera in general.

Canon ELPH 330 HS (eBay seller pic. Coming Saturday or Monday.)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Hmm, guess it does. That might also explain my distaste for Toby Keith.


Whhaaaatttt?????

Toby's da man.

Red solo cup!
I love to shtup.
My name is Marty!
My name is Marty!

Oh, Red solo cup!
my number's up!
This soup is hearty!
This soup is hearty!

How can you not like Toby? That's poetry right, there, Dude!

The Dixie Chicks are all like, "Waaah! No one appreciates the mandolin anymore!" Yeah, 'cause a guy named Les Paul perfected the electric guitar so we wouldn't have to hear y'all crazy bizotches sounding like a calliope.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

docvail said:


> Whhaaaatttt?????
> 
> Toby's da man.
> 
> ...


Ha! Just kidding dude. I was reaching at pop culture references.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Chris, now I am sitting here humming 'Red Solo Cup'




I hope no one hears me...........would ruin my 'heavy metal' image;-)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

This but not from Meranom. This is a trade with GoJoshGo.


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

Stanley (the younger) arrived at my place today!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My first dress watch. Big enough to wear with long sleeves. I'll just have to remember to keep them there. If I roll them up, it will start to look tiny against the rest of my forearm. But white really does wear bigger. This is only 43.5mm.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

You know, I had one of those babies (but with silver bezel) until it got stolen with a number of others. I took the insurance money and bought a Rolex Sub I'd never otherwise have sprung for. I really miss that blue wave dial. Sooner or later I'll get another... In the meantime, I'll live vicariously through yours! Congrats, and let us know if it's just as good the second time around.



bluloo said:


> Will have one of these on it's way to me, tomorrow. (Pic of my former SMP). I'm actually a bit giddy with excitement.
> 
> View attachment 1381989


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

After cutting yet another check for the kids' this or that, I figured, why not my turn. 1963 Air Force Reissue on its way from watchunique!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Oops.







This one is waiting for me at home.


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Arrived today, Melbourne Watch Company 'Flinders' limited release of only 3 wathes on marine leather I produced for them. There are also 3 black faced versions on stingray straps. 
Im stoked, it is a beautiful and exceedingly well finished watch and will be my dress watch from this point forward...


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> This but not from Meranom. This is a trade with GoJoshGo.
> 
> View attachment 1383592


Funny, I have _this_ in the mail!


----------



## mdmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

Just ordered last night, $128 US shipped to Canada with a cleaning kit. Couldnt pass that up. First Diver for me.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Doc's to blame for my second in two days. That cobra he shared from kickstarter is a great looking piece, and price for the no-date can't be beat for a nicely built miyota 9015. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Matty01 said:


> Arrived today, Melbourne Watch Company 'Flinders' limited release of only 3 wathes on marine leather I produced for them.


That strap is absolutely gorgeous! What exactly is "marine leather" ? Google is finding me all sorts of conflicting definitions.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

canuck1977 said:


> That strap is absolutely gorgeous! What exactly is "marine leather" ? Google is finding me all sorts of conflicting definitions.


I'm guessing fish leather 

Sent from somewhere.


----------



## golddusterrolex360 (Jan 16, 2014)

Got an Invicta 9937OB, super nice watch for not much money. Gotta love subs.


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

Got some new shoes coming from Panatime for my khaki field, viewmatic, and quartz victorinox original. The USPS tracking said they'd be here today but that was too soon and too good to be true. Hopefully they'll show up tomorrow while I'm at work. 
Unfortunately that means instead of changing straps I'm browsing on here looking at watches. And I've been so good about not buying anything new.....


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono Black Dial
Am i excited? Really.....

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

HandWindAuto said:


> After cutting yet another check for the kids' this or that, I figured, why not my turn. 1963 Air Force Reissue on its way from watchunique!


Sweet! I have a friend, who is currently living in China, hunting one down for me. Trying to see if she can find me one at a lower price. Have my fingers crossed for one with a display back... Love looking at the movements.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

mdmiller said:


> Just ordered last night, $128 US shipped to Canada with a cleaning kit. Couldnt pass that up. First Diver for me.


I got one off the Bay a few weeks ago and it has become my favorite watch. I have a 50mm wide wrist and it fits me perfectly. As always, these watches look way better in person.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Blue edition and new strap on black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Another Soviet digital, Elektronika 5-206


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Just got the bezel insert I've been waiting for! I like it much better than the old one.

Old insert:









New insert:









Now I just need to find money for a super oyster.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

gak said:


> Blue edition and new strap on black
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man. I think this picture might have pushed me over the edge. Great looking on the strap!!

Where is the best place to pick one up?


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

jjolly said:


> Oh man. I think this picture might have pushed me over the edge. Great looking on the strap!!
> 
> Where is the best place to pick one up?


As far as I know, Seagull.sg is the only place who offers them, not always available so requires some waiting and stalking of this link http://seagull.sg/category.php?id=79

Strap is Hirsch liberty picked up from local watch store. Tried several but this one looks and feel best to me with this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Officially the end of my watch budget for quite a while.









Though I do have a standing offer to someone for a 1967 Vostok Amphibian when he decides to sell it.


----------



## Timerider (Feb 13, 2014)

Vostok amphibian scuba dude ministry case

Christopher Ward c60 trident


----------



## Jay17 (Jan 21, 2014)

Old quartz Orient. I don't know much about it, but for $10, I like the look and I thought it wouldn't be much of a risk.


----------



## mgkc (Jan 27, 2014)

Seiko Men's SSC013


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

*SNK807 Seiko 5*










*Seiko SARB 017*










I bought the Seiko 5 about 2 weeks ago from a local seller here in S.A. before researching different sellers propperly. Nothing wrong with the seller except for the fact that they "bulk ship" from the USA so I have to wait for a container there to fill up before it even starts shipping down here. If I had known then what I know now I would have had the watch.... well sitting in customs already.

The Alpinist should be on its way in a few days and then I might have to bribe someone to get it through customs in a time shorter than 2weeks but we'll see how it goes :/

Oh and I've backed the kickstarter for :










So I guess that's incoming too...

All in all, I don't think I'll be eating for the next few months...


----------



## Bruno.M (Dec 24, 2009)

Saw review of the GW-9400, my wish for an ABC watch was revived, I quickly checked the review I read about the PRW-3000 again which caused the same effect. Did a lot of comparing, actually think I preferred the GW-9400-3, mainly because I would also want to use the watch for swimming but after reading the myth busters style topic on WR here and finding the PRW for a lot cheaper I "settled" for a new PRW-3000-1a. I'm excited for my first non automatic watch =)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

Matty01 said:


> Arrived today, Melbourne Watch Company 'Flinders' limited release of only 3 wathes on marine leather I produced for them. There are also 3 black faced versions on stingray straps.
> Im stoked, it is a beautiful and exceedingly well finished watch and will be my dress watch from this point forward...


Ahh... I just ordered mine yesterday, hopefully it will be here the next week, if customs don't feel like having it for a try out before me=( I got the last brown snapper strap, thanks Matty01 The watch look even more sofisticated with it fitted, event though the brown leather is awesome too!=) Can't wait to feel them both on my wrist. Will post pictures when it's in hand






This pic is by SKrishnan.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

This Lovely Rose-Wood finish real Wooden Watch Box----
Un-Fortunately holds 6 only !!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

beeman101 said:


> This Lovely Rose-Wood finish real Wooden Watch Box----
> Un-Fortunately holds 6 only !!!
> 
> View attachment 1386648


Nice watch box. I think the easy solution to only holding 6 is to buy another to sit beside it. I think these will look better in sets. ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A3 is on the way!


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Nice watch box. I think the easy solution to only holding 6 is to buy another to sit beside it. I think these will look better in sets. ;-)


Thanks for pointing it out. I thought you would say "reduce your watches son" 
Now i gotta go and look for more watches


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I just got an e-mail from Steveo that this strap is complete and about to ship out. It's going to go on my olive green dial Halios Tropik B.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I think Steveo is working hard today  just got my email as well. This will go on my Seiko spork


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

That makes three of us! He's making me a nice stringray strap.


----------



## Baconeater (Sep 23, 2013)

I promised myself to buy maximum one watch this month...this is how I've managed this far this weekend...


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice Ricoh.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

JLC Master Mariner HPG


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

finally adding a G-shock back to the collection


----------



## korupt (Jul 1, 2013)

I couldn't help myself, mostly dislike gold watches but this vintage hand winder just clicked with me :-/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk whilst smoking, drinking vodka, tuning my radio and reverse parking my car into a police station


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

riseboi said:


> finally adding a G-shock back to the collection
> 
> View attachment 1387372


What model is this?


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

alex2000 said:


> What model is this?


*GW-M5610BC-1JF

*I have one too. Great watch!


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

waterdude said:


> *GW-M5610BC-1JF
> 
> *I have one too. Great watch!


How do you like the bracelet? I've ready that it's very comfortable, but I'm still thinking about getting a regular resin strap too.


----------



## alex2000 (Jan 25, 2014)

waterdude said:


> *GW-M5610BC-1JF
> 
> *I have one too. Great watch!


Looks like a great watch indeed, thanks!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

riseboi said:


> How do you like the bracelet? I've ready that it's very comfortable, but I'm still thinking about getting a regular resin strap too.


It's extremely light and comfortable, and I wear this one as my "nice" G-Shock. I would get the resin strap if you plan to beat on it very much. It's put together entirely by spring bars, and I'm a little dubious about it's durability.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a SURPRISE in the mail… My birthday is 8 days away and my wife got a notification from the 'bay that she won an auction. Of course, it's coming from overseas so it may or may not be in the mailbox in time for next Tuesday. I've seen a few of the watches she was looking at and have given my "approval" but I have no idea which one she picked. :think:


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm trying to hold back too. That's working out well. Got two in the air at the moment, including this one......


----------



## snarfbot (Sep 29, 2013)

my first digital watch. will post more pics when it arrives!


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

waterdude said:


> It's extremely light and comfortable, and I wear this one as my "nice" G-Shock. I would get the resin strap if you plan to beat on it very much. It's put together entirely by spring bars, and I'm a little dubious about it's durability.


Thanks! I'll get the strap then.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

New old stock 70s Swiss diver, according to the seller is 40mm wide and it's keeping good time.










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

MP83 said:


> New old stock 70s Swiss diver, according to the seller is 40mm wide and it's keeping good time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice catch!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Another G incoming.. I plan to wear this one at the office. Also ordered black resin strap to tone it down a bit.

















(pics picked up off google images)


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

This, from another forum member.









Soon to be paired with this (though I'll wear it on the bracelet too).









I had never heard of such things until recently. Now I don't how I'm ever going to wait for them to arrive.


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

jopex said:


> Another G incoming.. I plan to wear this one at the office. Also ordered black resin strap to tone it down a bit.
> (pics picked up off google images)


That actually doesn't look half bad! I'd been ignoring G-Shocks till now because I've only seen the Digital versions of them. Something like that would be great for in the cockpit though, not having to worry about banging it up and all!

Edit : Is that two different Timezones it can keep track of on the sub dials? What model is this! That's fantastic!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

▲ it's gw 3000 4aer
Here are the specs: http://www.casio-europe.com/euro/watch/gshock/gw-3000m-4aer/

In word time mode you should be able to display two time zones as far as I know. Main hands and other in sub dial. Not sure though.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

jopex said:


> Another G incoming.. I plan to wear this one at the office. Also ordered black resin strap to tone it down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I like that. I'm not a g man but that looks cool.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Since my watch buying is done for awhile with only the Helson left to arrive I went strap crazy today
Bought this








For this








As well this being made Steveo









For the Benarus in that picture
Finally this








For a something. Not sure yet but its 22mm so I have many it could go on. Maybe this??








Or this


----------



## Recoil (Sep 15, 2011)

MK3 said:


> Got this coming in from the 'bay (sellers pics, now in the mail):
> 
> View attachment 1383261
> 
> ...


Here is what the hands set should look like and notice the color of the 12 marker (hard to find them like that)









also that back belongs to a 200m 119 case (tonneau) .









The proper case back for your 470 octagonal case would be this (no star)









The bezel is original and you can touch it up with Red & Black Testors flat enamel paint.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> For the Benarus in that picture
> Finally this


I've been eyeing this strap too. Have you bought anything from this seller before? Would be curious to hear your impressions if you have, or of this strap once you get it.


----------



## Baconeater (Sep 23, 2013)

...and when I could get this one for a bargain, I just could not resist. So now theres five watches and a handful of straps incoming...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> I've been eyeing this strap too. Have you bought anything from this seller before? Would be curious to hear your impressions if you have, or of this strap once you get it.


I just stumbled upon it a couple days ago. For the price I thought I would take a shot. I like the color. I will let you know when it arrives and take some real world photos of it to give you an idea of the quality.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> I just stumbled upon it a couple days ago. For the price I thought I would take a shot. I like the color. I will let you know when it arrives and take some real world photos of it to give you an idea of the quality.


Thanks. His straps look pretty nice, and the prices look reasonable.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> Thanks. His straps look pretty nice, and the prices look reasonable.


I think GoJoshGo just got one from Martu and I know someone else did recently as well. They can probably tell you how the quality is but they certainly look really nice. He (or she) has an Etsy shop as well.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,
New to this thread, but have a couple of things en route.
First, I have this Bullhead incoming









Second, there's a bargain Seiko SNAC85P1









Third, I found a birth year Seiko 7002-7009 on ebay, another bargain









And finally an impulse buy, a Vostok Komandirskie Quartz Chronograph









Also a Moto Italia Nato strap from The NATO Strap Co. (operated by a fellow WUS member)









Now I have to slow down a little bit.


----------



## Bender Bending Rodriguez (Nov 11, 2013)

This is incoming this week.. excited !


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Not everyone's cup of tea, but I have a SevenFriday P2-1 incoming from f29. I think they are original and fun. I liked them since they first came out. 








Sellers pic

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> Not everyone's cup of tea, but I have a SevenFriday P2-1 incoming from f29. I think they are original and fun. I liked them since they first came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was really into them when I first saw them but my tastes changed over time and they're not really for me anymore. They're still really great looking watches so I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I ordered a Armida A8, I wanted a brass watch with a matching diving bezel. These liked like a really good value at less than $400. I got the green face with date and C3 lume. It was a tough decision between the A7 and A8:









Hopefully it will tide me over until my Makara bronze finally shows up....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I ordered a Armida A8, I wanted a brass watch with a matching diving bezel. These liked like a really good value at less than $400. I got the green face with date and C3 lume. It was a tough decision between the A7 and A8:
















Hopefully it will tide me over until my Makara bronze finally shows up....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

jopex said:


> Another G incoming.. I plan to wear this one at the office. Also ordered black resin strap to tone it down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That G is nice. I dont have any intention on getting a g shock, bit after seeing this one, I just changed my mind. It's like that excitement again when I was a kid getting my first gshock. If you dont mind, how much did you get yours?


----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)

finally clicked buy on the SNK803, $55 was too good of a deal to pass up on.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Received my GX-56 and my Bombfrog has just shipped. I'm excited! This feeling, it's what we all crave for eh? The suspense, the tension, the fervent spamming of the tracking numbers. I want my Bombfrog now!!!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

mikekol said:


> That G is nice. I dont have any intention on getting a g shock, bit after seeing this one, I just changed my mind. It's like that excitement again when I was a kid getting my first gshock. If you dont mind, how much did you get yours?


I ordered it locally.. it was about 285$.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Rentacop said:


> I ordered a Armida A8, I wanted a brass watch with a matching diving bezel. These liked like a really good value at less than $400. I got the green face with date and C3 lume. It was a tough decision between the A7 and A8:
> 
> Hopefully it will tide me over until my Makara bronze finally shows up....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the same combo. A8 is a great bang for $. 
I only flipped it because I recently lost interest in bronze/brass cases.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Got this fellow yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

jopex said:


> Another G incoming.. I plan to wear this one at the office. Also ordered black resin strap to tone it down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a G-man either (probably because I've only seen the digital ones so far), but damn this looks good.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Citizen Eco-Drive Primo from the bay:


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

No more watches for... Well.... A while.







and








Oh.... And I preordered this:


----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

paulsb said:


> My first Chinese watch -
> Sea-Gull D2869S multi-functional automatic mechanical watch
> $153.00
> 
> ...


Just received the watch one week and one day after ordering from good-stuffs.

It is a beautiful thing indeed and I could not be more chuffed with how it looks and feels for the money.

I found Mister Liao at good-stuffs (Best regards, John Liao www.good-stuffs.com) to be a gent to deal with


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I think GoJoshGo just got one from Martu and I know someone else did recently as well. They can probably tell you how the quality is but they certainly look really nice. He (or she) has an Etsy shop as well.


I did indeed - I'll post my impressions when it arrives.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, Mike. You dog! I am pretty happy with my 40D, but my glass sucks. I was supposed to sell my watches this year to buy some nice f/4 glass. Instead I sold my watches and bought. . .more watches. :-0

Speaking of which. . .


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

paulsb said:


> Just received the watch one week and one day after ordering from good-stuffs.
> 
> It is a beautiful thing indeed and I could not be more chuffed with how it looks and feels for the money.
> 
> I found Mister Liao at good-stuffs (Best regards, John Liao www.good-stuffs.com) to be a gent to deal with


I'd be interested to hear your impressions of the watch. Once again, the sales ad photo doesn't seem to do the watch justice, but it seems to look so much better in other photographs.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> I did indeed - I'll post my impressions when it arrives.


Great, thanks! I'm talking to Andrea about making a couple of straps for me. Still working through the details though.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

James Haury said:


> Nothing in the mail except the blue handed watch from HMT.(It is kind of like Tissot T touch so I could not resist) I had a BUM equipment touch screen watch fixed monday it needed two batteries and a seal but it works fine now it is an ana digi but the functions are controlled and set by touching different parts of the glass.I always want to wipe my fingerprints off.:roll:


 So I received it a couple of months ago and I like the HMT it can stop when off my wrist though even when fully wound.I wear it as a dress watch or just around. I have a resin cased ana digi on it's way from Deal extreme. Construction is similiar to a G shock by which I mean it has a ss back secured by 4 screws claimed wr is 30 meters.It was under 15 bucks.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

paulsb said:


> Just received the watch one week and one day after ordering from good-stuffs.
> 
> It is a beautiful thing indeed and I could not be more chuffed with how it looks and feels for the money.
> 
> I found Mister Liao at good-stuffs (Best regards, John Liao www.good-stuffs.com) to be a gent to deal with


That indeed is a beautiful pc for the price. Do give us a long term report on it eventually.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lumejunkie (Jan 18, 2014)

A couple quick pics of my Vostok 100SE just received after only 13 days from Meranom. Thinking about a leather strap for it. My first "Russian" is a keeper! I ordered a scuba dude 
from Zenatar a month before ordering the SE and am still waiting for it. :-s


----------



## tysonmax (Aug 12, 2013)

Just came in the mail today..My first Orient and I'm pleased with it so far. Just changed to a Hirsch strap and folding clasp.


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

Time to add a G-Shock to the collection. When the weather gets warmer and the trails dry out, I like to hit the mountains with my mountain bike as often as I can. I've been known to crash from time to time, so there's no way I'm wearing my recent purchases while I'm out on the trails. I ordered the GW2310-1 G-Shock Solar Atomic from Amazon.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Oh, Mike. You dog! I am pretty happy with my 40D, but my glass sucks. I was supposed to sell my watches this year to buy some nice f/4 glass. Instead I sold my watches and bought. . .more watches. :-0


Haha... I thought right before I put in my order "but Doxa....." and then bought it all anyway. Im upgrading from a T3i, and do a lot of video work for a local nonprofit. The new Live AF in video was an absolute necessity, and the rest of it was, well, cause I could ;-). I would absolutely love to splurge on some of the, shall we say, more luxurious Canon lenses like you wanted, but the USM drive is still audible in video, so the STM stuff it is. No point in buying a lens to switch in when doing stills, though man would I love to be able to justify that o|

Carry on with the watch talk gents....


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

paulsb said:


> My first Chinese watch -
> Sea-Gull D2869S multi-functional automatic mechanical watch
> $153.00
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch... Though I wish they'd call it something else

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

HandWindAuto said:


> Doc's to blame for my second in two days. That cobra he shared from kickstarter is a great looking piece, and price for the no-date can't be beat for a nicely built miyota 9015.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that post, it brought my attention to the Cobra, which I find attractive. While I'm not gonna be buying it anytime soon as I've just bought 2 new watches over the past couple of weeks, I do appreciate the watch for what it is.

It's got everything I like in my watches. It's a pity, ironically, that I only learnt about it when I came in here to post about the GX-56 and Bombfrog that I have on the way. I'm not prepared to flip either of those, so I'm gonna sit this one out.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

The makings of a Dagaz 7s26 based Soxa!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just bought this C&B Vachetta off a WUS member from the sales forum (have to get a buckle for it though)









and Martu is making 2 racing straps for me. I may also buy one of these from her


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't tell anyone but I bought another watch







It is a Pobeda with a 2602 movement


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

This is in the mail from Down Under 









Yup Cocktail Time, advertised as new (tried on and didn't like the size).

Paid for by Vegas winnings from the weekend (okay, 1/2 winnings and 1/2 the money I went expecting to lose...)
Fulfills the first step in this year's watch plan-
-Cocktail Time
-Tritium diver/beater (still waiting for micro brands to come through with good, cheap designs)
- birth year watch (probably not going to happen)
- b-dial flieger (I think I want a laco, so it's going to be a long save-up process)

Finances thus drive me to the NMW4AWC, but
I can't stop thinking about the OM Explorer, which seems like a watch too good for its price, particularly used. And the Vostok Amfibia Turbina, Cheap now since the Ruble is so weak. But they don't have tritium, and the Vostok doesn't have sapphire, which means they'd just be a stopgap for my tritium camping, swimming, outdoors watch.

-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

UPS dropped this of at the house today:















It looks and feels very nice.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

mike120 said:


> No more watches for... Well.... A while.
> 
> View attachment 1389033
> and
> ...


You planning on taking pictures of watches as people pass by&#8230; across the street?


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

mike120 said:


> No more watches for... Well.... A while.
> 
> View attachment 1389033
> and
> ...


You makea the sexy movies, yes?


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

waterdude said:


> You makea the sexy movies, yes?


If by "the sexy movies" you mean "photos of skiers and snowboarders on the mountain" then yes. If not, then no ;-).



rpm1974 said:


> You planning on taking pictures of watches as people pass by&#8230; across the street?


I wasn't actually, but now that you mention it heck yes I'm going to! Ill need to move somewhere where people have nice watches but.... It will be worth it.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Came home to find both of these waiting for me, after being delayed by the bad weather of last week. Now waiting for the racing straps for them.







Gazza74 said:


> Just bought this C&B Vachetta off a WUS member from the sales forum (have to get a buckle for it though)
> 
> View attachment 1390335
> 
> ...


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

There I was just taking an innocent look around Watch Recon. I was thinking I might pick up a nice Hamilton Jazzmaster if the price was right. Then from out of nowhere this jumps in front of me and screams "Buy Me!!!!" So I did.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Oilers Fan said:


> There I was just taking an innocent look around Watch Recon. I was thinking I might pick up a nice Hamilton Jazzmaster if the price was right. Then from out of nowhere this jumps in front of me and screams "Buy Me!!!!" So I did.
> 
> View attachment 1391091


There's no such thing as 'an innocent look around Watch Recon'!


----------



## korupt (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a watch buying problem, just won one of these on the bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk whilst smoking, drinking vodka, tuning my radio and reverse parking my car into a police station


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

simen.torstensen said:


> Ahh... I just ordered mine yesterday, hopefully it will be here the next week, if customs don't feel like having it for a try out before me=( I got the last brown snapper strap, thanks Matty01 The watch look even more sofisticated with it fitted, event though the brown leather is awesome too!=) Can't wait to feel them both on my wrist. Will post pictures when it's in hand
> View attachment 1386557
> This pic is by SKrishnan.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


This just came with überexpress deliverance from Australia, delivered by collicare on my doorstep at 11 this morning. I ordered this one on Sunday... That's fast delivery to Norway ain't it?!! =) =) Awesome!

















































































The strap is custom made by Matty01 wus member for MWC. He has also posted earlier in thread some pics=) Hoping the Miyota 9015 cal. is all I hope it to be. The watch wears very comfy and feels solid.

Thanks to SKRISHNAN for quick response, fast delivery and a beautiful watch. He is the owner of MWC.

Check out the Melbourne Watch Company pages, and their soon to be released Hawthorn. A 42mm solid and classy built with Miyota 8205 movement. I love the tan strap version of it. Can't wait for pre-order to open.

Have a nice one all of you!=)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

I have just looked at the above picture, glanced at my watch, and bless my soul it shows 4.10 and about 20 seconds.

Norway are an hour ahead of me in the UK, but for a second my feeble brain failed to grasp what I was seeing, and I had a WTF moment!


----------



## koven94 (Feb 18, 2014)

Two Janatas The total was under 60$ The brown dial was 14$ won a bid! Both roughly 1920-1970s apparently.


----------



## e4k4 (Jan 6, 2014)

Lumejunkie said:


> A couple quick pics of my Vostok 100SE just received after only 13 days from Meranom. Thinking about a leather strap for it. My first "Russian" is a keeper! I ordered a scuba dude
> from Zenatar a month before ordering the SE and am still waiting for it. :-s
> View attachment 1389606
> View attachment 1389605


Great looking watch! May I ask what dimensions it has? Cannot find them on Meranom's site.


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

This bad boy 








To put on this even badder boy for summer this year. I can't wait 









Sent from my dohickey using the thingamybob


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

simen.torstensen said:


> This just came with überexpress deliverance from Australia, delivered by collicare on my doorstep at 11 this morning. I ordered this one on Sunday... That's fast delivery to Norway ain't it?!! =) =) Awesome!
> View attachment 1391476
> View attachment 1391477
> View attachment 1391481
> ...


That strap is drop dead amazing!!!! goes perfect with the watch. I think Im in love.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Went ahead and ordered the Steinhardt O1V


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

FPSPearce said:


> That strap is drop dead amazing!!!! goes perfect with the watch. I think Im in love.


When SKRISHNAN wrote the other day that he had brown snapper or black stingray straps that would come free of charge, I pulled the trigger.  Thank you, and thanks to Matty01 who made it=) it's indeed a beautiful strap

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

The Lew and Huey Acionna arrived yesterday. Second watch this week.
Let me tell Y'all, this is one nice watch.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

MP83 said:


> New old stock 70s Swiss diver, according to the seller is 40mm wide and it's keeping good time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In addition to this (still waiting for it) an amphibian zissou and a PMMM mod... Hopefully they don't show up at the same time or my wife is going to kill me

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I just got an e-mail from Steveo that this strap is complete and about to ship out. It's going to go on my olive green dial Halios Tropik B.


Has anyone else bought from Steveo? He said he was sending this out on Monday. While I certainly don't expect it to arrive yet I did ask him a couple of days ago if he had a tracking number and I haven't heard anything from him. Is this typical to not send a tracking number and then not communicate?


----------



## koven94 (Feb 18, 2014)

Got this guy for 119$ brand new with tags.... the only problem is it wont arrive for approximately one month


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Has anyone else bought from Steveo? He said he was sending this out on Monday. While I certainly don't expect it to arrive yet I did ask him a couple of days ago if he had a tracking number and I haven't heard anything from him. Is this typical to not send a tracking number and then not communicate?


I just received my ammo strap from him. He sent it February 17 by royal air mail. Maybe US customs take longer but it got here quick. I wouldn't worry too much. Also I dont think there is tracking on Royal Air mail but Brad would know more...


----------



## Lumejunkie (Jan 18, 2014)

New Crown and Buckle Habitue Tobacco strap for Vostok 100SE


----------



## Zoomin (Dec 19, 2013)

Finally got this baby on order!!! Should be here on the 27th-28th. EXCITED!!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice Hamy there


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

mike120 said:


> No more watches for... Well.... A while.
> 
> View attachment 1389033
> and
> ...


Went all inn last year, know the feeling




















Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomin (Dec 19, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Nice Hamy there


Thank you sir. I have been eyeing this one for 6+ months.... Finally did the deed


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

MP83 said:


> New old stock 70s Swiss diver, according to the seller is 40mm wide and it's keeping good time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally got here and it is beautiful. That said, this one is going to be a catch and release for me, I just can't justify buying 3 watches in a month... If anyone around here is interested please drop me a line.










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

Zoomin said:


> Finally got this baby on order!!! Should be here on the 27th-28th. EXCITED!!!
> 
> View attachment 1392983


Been drooling over the skeleton version since Christmas time wondering if it's on top of my list still when the tax refund money is in hand... I hope so=) but I must say the open heart is advancing on my list every time I see it Congrats on a beautiful piece there, hope you enjoy it!=)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> I just received my ammo strap from him. He sent it February 17 by royal air mail. Maybe US customs take longer but it got here quick. I wouldn't worry too much. Also I dont think there is tracking on Royal Air mail but Brad would know more...


Everything I've sent over to the US or Canada has had tracking. I don't know what service he uses though. I expect most services would be insured and tracked.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Everything I've sent over to the US or Canada has had tracking. I don't know what service he uses though. I expect most services would be insured and tracked.


That's what I figured. I'll give it until early next week and contact him again. He got back to me quickly when I ordered but now doesn't seem to want to respond. There could be a perfectly legit reason why but it does concern me not getting any response from him. At least I've go time to file a Paypal dispute if I don't get anything.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> That's what I figured. I'll give it until early next week and contact him again. He got back to me quickly when I ordered but now doesn't seem to want to respond. There could be a perfectly legit reason why but it does concern me not getting any response from him. At least I've go time to file a Paypal dispute if I don't get anything.


Like I said this is my 3rd strap from Steveo and I have never ever got a tracking. Has always arrived and he has always used royal air mail. I'm sure if it doesn't arrive and you contact him he will make it right. I have 2 more coming from him and have no worries about them not arriving.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I've only ever heard good things about Steveo. I don't think I've heard anything specific about shipping and tracking (good or bad). 

As quicksilver says, if it doesn't turn up soon it will be made right.


----------



## CaddyWhompus (Feb 22, 2014)

The first is an Alba AKA (late 70's/early 80's) quartz, the second is a relatively new Seiko quartz chronograph. I got each of them on ebay for around $25+shipping. My vintage Vostok Komandirskie Admiralski arrived today so I have that to tide me over until these arrive. b-)


----------



## Average-Joe (Jan 2, 2014)

Just ordered this Orient Blue Ray (rubber) from Long Island Watch.



I considered a snzf17, but really wanted the blue dial and to stay under $150. I also ordered an oyster bracelet from bandfever, since the Ray wasn't available with one.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Steveo makes some darn nice straps. Really happy with this one. Can't wait to get the 2 others that are in the way. You will be happy when yours arrives Jason.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Steveo makes some darn nice straps. Really happy with this one. Can't wait to get the 2 others that are in the way. You will be happy when yours arrives Jason.


It looks great. And I did get a response from him. He did ship it but he doesn't use tracking so it'll just show up eventually.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

VSA Ambassador XL. I've passed this thing up so many times because it's really large. Not this time.


----------



## Zoomin (Dec 19, 2013)

simen.torstensen said:


> Been drooling over the skeleton version since Christmas time wondering if it's on top of my list still when the tax refund money is in hand... I hope so=) but I must say the open heart is advancing on my list every time I see it Congrats on a beautiful piece there, hope you enjoy it!=)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Thank you! I saw this sometime last year, and I can't get it out of my head. Literally had like three or four tabs on my browser at the office showing this piece on Amazon, joma, and a couple others and looked everyday. Taxes came back.... Pulled the trigger. I love the skeletons too, i think that will wonder onto the browser next..... haha. Thanks again


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Glycine Double 29 09. 4 . Four 24 hours time zones, now I need to travel


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a silver version. It is big but proportionate. I think the blue dial is probably even nicer. Congrats


neurogenesis said:


> VSA Ambassador XL. I've passed this thing up so many times because it's really large. Not this time.
> 
> View attachment 1393550


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

CaddyWhompus said:


> View attachment 1393294
> The first is an Alba AKA (late 70's/early 80's) quartz, the second is a relatively new Seiko quartz chronograph. I got each of them on ebay for around $25+shipping. My vintage Vostok Komandirskie Admiralski arrived today so I have that to tide me over until these arrive. b-)


I think I was watching the very same watch. Nice.


----------



## CaddyWhompus (Feb 22, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> I think I was watching the very same watch. Nice.


It looks like it's in great shape... It's a shame I have to wait until March for it to arrive.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Just got this. Not very good, but pretty much as I expected. A little dust under the crystal, dirty movement and repainted dial. Cost me a lunch out. I plan to experiment with it.


























Sent from somewhere.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just got this yesterday. For now my daily.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

simen.torstensen said:


> Went all inn last year, know the feeling
> View attachment 1393092
> View attachment 1393093
> View attachment 1393094
> ...


Haha.... I actually almost went with the 5dMkIII, but I realized that I really needed the video AF. Perhaps when the MkVI comes out I'll finally be able to get some L series glass that makes sense for my body.

On another note, I hate the Postal service......










Sent from my iPhone, so expect typos.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

9sse said:


> Just got this. Not very good, but pretty much as I expected. A little dust under the crystal, dirty movement and repainted dial. Cost me a lunch out. I plan to experiment with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it one of those Mumbai specials? I have been thinking about grabbing one of those.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm hopeless. Blame my Instagram feed for me, please 









(Sellers pic)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

jjolly said:


> I'm hopeless. Blame my Instagram feed for me, please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice Seiko.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just won this auction:


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> That's a really nice Seiko.


I'll post wrist shots as soon as it comes in


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

This arrived yesterday from a trade with GoJoshGo. I like it.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Master Mariner HPG arrived today


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> This arrived yesterday from a trade with GoJoshGo. I like it.


Glad you're enjoying it! If I hadn't gone nuts on the SE versions the Meranom is selling, I'd still have it... ;-)

Wear it in health. b-)


----------



## McGooser (Nov 3, 2013)

My Tudor was going to cost 300 to fix so I sent it back and just ordered these three babes.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Best watch purchase so far - 95 $ for two brand new watches in my wish list!!!

Casio EFM-100-1AV = 52 $ brand new in a box









Casio AMW-320-RD = 43 $ brand new


----------



## williamtv (Mar 23, 2013)

A new Vostok amphibia scuba dude and a hmt white pilot LE! Just have to order a couple of Nato's from natostrapco and I'll be set! 









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't have anything incoming. Not even a strap. What am I going to do with all this money I'm not spending?

ETA: Oops, never mind. I did order something Friday evening. But after that, I have nothing incoming. I think.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

My wife gave me an early birthday present last night so The mystery is no longer a mystery. It's my first 5 - SRP409:










It's a real beauty, like the lady that gave it to me. 

Rusty


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

sunny27 said:


> Best watch purchase so far - 95 $ for two brand new watches in my wish list!!!
> 
> Casio EFM-100-1AV = 52 $ brand new in a box
> 
> View attachment 1395160


Nice!
Where from? I'm on the hunt for the orange version.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ebay.com auction - won both.


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice going! Will take a look there, thanks.

This - hopefully will get here soon - just found it in the UK ;-)










More to come soon - because you didn't ban me last year... Now I have serious itches.
I don't really know how to handle the situation, as I only have 3 free spaces in my box and the wishlist just got bigger. :roll:


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

giah said:


> I don't really know how to handle the situation, as I only have 3 free spaces in my box and the wishlist just got bigger. :roll:


I see a watchbox being added to the wishlist. :-d


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Some straps incoming, anyone wanna take a guess which watches they are for?


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

T_I said:


> I see a watchbox being added to the wishlist. :-d


That is not an option! :rodekaart


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

McGooser said:


> My Tudor was going to cost 300 to fix so I sent it back and just ordered these three babes.
> View attachment 1394773
> View attachment 1394774
> View attachment 1394775


Looks like more than $300 worth of watches there.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Just traded a Seiko Mod with another member here for a blue dial Seiko Bellmatic (image stolen from the Googles):









Super stoked on my first mechanical alarm watch!


----------



## Tahir (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi friends! Just received my long awaited orient blue ray which traveled about half of the world before reaching me, from USA to Glasgow than to London and finally to Pakistan, I bought it from discountwatchstore at eBay USA, everything is perfect n the watch is even more beautiful than it seemed in the pictures. My only doubt is about the box in which I received it, it is not one which is shown at WUS or YouTube, smaller in size n its upper side is in a curved shape though having an ORIENT logo on both inner n outer sides. Is there any issue with it or is it normal,


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Just arrived from Steveo Straps. His packaging is as impressive as the strap. I never thought I'd do a strap unboxing but here it is...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice Strap. I enjoy receiving his straps and the package they come in. Glad it arrived.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Tahir said:


> Hi friends! Just received my long awaited orient blue ray which traveled about half of the world before reaching me, from USA to Glasgow than to London and finally to Pakistan, I bought it from discountwatchstore at eBay USA, everything is perfect n the watch is even more beautiful than it seemed in the pictures. My only doubt is about the box in which I received it, it is not one which is shown at WUS or YouTube, smaller in size n its upper side is in a curved shape though having an ORIENT logo on both inner n outer sides. Is there any issue with it or is it normal,


I received my first Orient from them with the same box. Mine was a baby blue. Then I ordered another Orient from them, came with the usual box.


----------



## McGooser (Nov 3, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Looks like more than $300 worth of watches there.


Aha! But I got my 1000 dollars back from the Tudor purchase and then dropped about 800 on those!


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

*Hamilton Khaki Pioneer Mechanical*




























Don't have a flieger yet and love the coin edge bezel with cathedral hands which give it a retro flieger look. Huge plus that it is a Handwind with No Date which I prefer for all my mechanical watches especially Fliegers. I believe Oilers Fan had one and always salivated when he posted pictures. I said I was saving up for my non-affordables but the retro look and specs had me rethink my decision. Will be my 5th Hammy and it looks like it won't be my last, plenty of great designs and affordable prices to keep me coming back for more.


----------



## ratrail (Feb 1, 2014)

Received these two Orients today, courtesy of purchases on f29:


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

My Certina DS Podium has arrived!

I plan this to be my sport watch. There's a silly monster whispering in my ear to get an automatic one though. Trying not to listen to it


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Went on an affordable spending spree, so to speak. Both coming in new under $200 each and both filling in a needed role for my collection.








I've been looking for a) moonphase/am-pm indicator b) non black/white dress watch. Both fit the bill and at a discount! Yeah it's quartz, but given the price, low profile, modestly size, and reputation from the watchmaker I am eagerly anticipating its arrival!








Have you ever seen a picture of a watch and feel immediately compelled to purchase? Not just, "oh, I want that." I'm talking, "I friggin' need that puppy on my wrist." Welp, that is how I felt with the R-01 from PerpetuaL. It's only $150, so even if it is a dud I won't be too distressed.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Y4BBZY said:


> *Hamilton Khaki Pioneer Mechanical*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did have one, and it is one of the only watches I actually regret selling. I have tried to re-buy one a couple times, but something has always happened to prevent it. It's an awesome watch. I am sure you will love it.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

McGooser said:


> My Tudor was going to cost 300 to fix so I sent it back and just ordered these three babes.
> View attachment 1394773
> View attachment 1394774
> View attachment 1394775


Nice! A classic F71 move. Very nice trio

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

It has sapphire crystal and those 2 bracelets are Yobokies hammer and anvil with an additional buckle.

And my Apollon should be with me tomorrow! I'll have 3 black faced divers. But I'll probably be selling my Vostok SE and that Monster.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Expecting this beauty to arrive in the next couple of days!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE WOSTOK

Vostok Komandiriskie

VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE WOSTOK

Vostok Cadet


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Victorinox Base Camp, 32mm, 241469

I have a long-ish history with this particular model. It's one of the first watches I lusted after when I joined WUS, and I thought I bought one a couple years ago. Turns out, I didn't...

You see, VSA makes similar models and retailers often show the wrong picture or have the details from the wrong watch. The watch I ordered was supposed to have a silver dial, but the one I received had a dull, cream mother of pearl dial that I didn't love. I did some looking online and it seemed that the images of the silver-dial watch were all sterile marketing images and I thought it quite possible that they just didn't show the dial accurately. I found a couple low-quality images that showed the MOP dial, so I figured that's what 241469 had, and the official images were just inaccurate. But all of the retailer descriptions, and I mean all of them, said the dial was silver.

Turns out I didn't have 241469 after all. More recent photos, even though this is a discontinued watch, are more accurate but still poor quality. They clearly show a silver dial and white hour markers. I've learned the one I have is 249022, which isn't even numbered in the range of the rest of the Base Camps.

But it gets even more confusing. I ordered what I thought was a white MOP version on a white strap...and got another cream-colored MOP dial. But this one isn't dull. It's beautiful. So, I swapped the guts of that one into the 249022, which was on a bracelet.

Back to 241469...

Since learning there really was a silver dial version, I've been passing it up because the photos show a dull, featureless silver dial. One of the descriptions even called it a painted dial. But if I look at the zoomed Amazon photo there's a hint of sunburst in the outer ring of the dial. On another site I found a clearer photo that show there is, indeed, a sunburst texture. So, I ordered one from Ashford. Their description says sunburst silver, although their photo is the featureless silver, low-quality photo I've found everywhere else.

So, I'm not certain I'll get the watch I thought I ordered a couple years ago, but here's what I'm hoping shows up in my mail box:









Here's the years-old marketing photo that was available when I thought I bought it the first time:









Here's the mother-of-pearl version, 249022, that I cobbled together. I'm wearing it today. I haven't figured out how to photograph the dial well.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Would be interested to see a wrist shot. 32mm seems very small. Nice watch though.


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Incoming Seagull 1963 reissue from longislandwatch! I must say a pretty impressive piece indeed!


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

James_ said:


> Would be interested to see a wrist shot. 32mm seems very small. Nice watch though.


VSA has, until recently, had women's-sized versions of many of their watches. Military/technical styled watches in 32mm. Here's the one I wore yesterday:









Here's the Ambassador in 45mm and 32mm:









This is my favorite brand, both because I love the style and because they make this style available in smaller sizes. Or, they have. They don't have many military/technical designs in small sizes any more.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> VSA has, until recently, had women's-sized versions of many of their watches. Military/technical styled watches in 32mm. Here's the one I wore yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 1398298
> 
> ...


I'm curious, are any of the smaller sized VSAs automatic?


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

waterdude said:


> I'm curious, are any of the smaller sized VSAs automatic?


The 32mm Ambassador in that picture is automatic. I don't know of any other small ones.

ETA picture:


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> The 32mm Ambassador in that picture is automatic. I don't know of any other small ones.


Thanks for the reply. It looks like it's even equipped with an ETA 2892. Very nice!!!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> VSA has, until recently, had women's-sized versions of many of their watches. Military/technical styled watches in 32mm. Here's the one I wore yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 1398298
> 
> ...


When I said I would be interested in seeing a wrist shot I thought you were a guy. Thought it was a bit weird a guy was wearing 32mm watches but not unheard of I guess.

Wear it in good health Ma'am.


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, this is what I have incoming: Victorinox Dive Master Black Ice Chrono, which uses the ETA 251.262 Quartz Movement. This is one of the best quartz chrono movements around. Individual stepper for each hand, and all hands can be reset to Zero by the user if required. That coupled with the Victorinox Divemaster watch case makes for a heavy duty grab and go watch. I also have Mechanical watches, but I think that I prefer Quartz for resistance to vibrations, and simple lower maintenance. Would have liked this to use a thermal compensated movement but I hear it is is very accurate. Time will tell. Used but hopefully not abused.

Regards,

Akitadog From the now Sunny coast of BC Canada


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

The C&B Vachetta arrived today, and the Martu strap is in the mail. Too bad my Zeppelin that these straps are intended for is out for some work.



Gazza74 said:


> Just bought this C&B Vachetta off a WUS member from the sales forum (have to get a buckle for it though)
> 
> View attachment 1390335
> 
> ...


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

This when it's begun....mid Jan 2014









Then...the poison sunk in....early Feb 2014









Become an addict...end Feb 2014...otw..









Early March 2014, I can see something scary in front my main gate....

Saveee mee......


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> The 32mm Ambassador in that picture is automatic. I don't know of any other small ones.
> 
> ETA picture:
> 
> View attachment 1398407


With all these great looking VSA's you could almost open your own Swiss Army Museum.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Excellent idea, Landon, it's a wide ranging and stunning collection!
Neurogenesis - have you got this one? ;-)








And you'd be in great company with Ron/ AlbertaTime's AMCHPR: http://www.amchpr.com/


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Casio MDV106









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> Excellent idea, Landon, it's a wide ranging and stunning collection!
> Neurogenesis - have you got this one? ;-)


They make knives with clocks in them? Damn, I wish you hadn't posted that


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Momentum M1 - last one on Amazon at just £30.  Pic below borrowed from another WUS post - thanks to whomever owns the pic:


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Momentum M1. Actually, I got the one with the yellow strap, but I thought it'd be amusing to use the same image as MJ_London 

I've wanted a yellow dial watch and I've had this on my Amazon wish list for a long time, so it's now incoming. I paid more than 30 pounds, though.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

I feel like I post here way too often... Anyways, Luch "Big Zero" homage:







Should go well with my Raketa Big Zero that is on its way back from Ukraine.


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

akitadog said:


> Well, this is what I have incoming: Victorinox Dive Master Black Ice Chrono, which uses the ETA 251.262 Quartz Movement. This is one of the best quartz chrono movements around. Individual stepper for each hand, and all hands can be reset to Zero by the user if required. That coupled with the Victorinox Divemaster watch case makes for a heavy duty grab and go watch. I also have Mechanical watches, but I think that I prefer Quartz for resistance to vibrations, and simple lower maintenance. Would have liked this to use a thermal compensated movement but I hear it is is very accurate. Time will tell. Used but hopefully not abused.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Akitadog From the now Sunny coast of BC Canada


+1. The Divemaster is my favorite quartz dive watch.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

tet said:


> This when it's begun....mid Jan 2014
> 
> View attachment 1398924


I love the watch that u began with.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I have two Toshi-straps in the mail. One Storm Grey and one Chocolate Brown. They arrived at my local post office from the also local distribution center a month ago. Or at least that is what the tracking said. I joined the post office guys and went through their whole storage, but we didn't find the package. The distribution center found nothing either. Two weeks later I got a notification that I've neglected to pick up the package so it's been sent back to the UK from Sweden. What?!? Anyhow, Toshi receives the package, verifies that everything is okay including the address and resends it. Now it is in Italy. Double-what?!?


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

m0rt said:


> I have two Toshi-straps in the mail. One Storm Grey and one Chocolate Brown. They arrived at my local post office from the also local distribution center a month ago. Or at least that is what the tracking said. I joined the post office guys and went through their whole storage, but we didn't find the package. The distribution center found nothing either. Two weeks later I got a notification that I've neglected to pick up the package so it's been sent back to the UK from Sweden. What?!? Anyhow, Toshi receives the package, verifies that everything is okay including the address and resends it. Now it is in Italy. Double-what?!?


I need a dislike button!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Got my SKX399 today! Change Z22 for a Jubilee bracelet, I love the lume of this Seiko


----------



## Average-Joe (Jan 2, 2014)

Just ordered these from zenitar

A kind of weird homage to my Dad's USN service, lol


And for my USAF service...


I may need to seek professional help, I haven't even received the last watch I ordered yet

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-part-4-a-884356-52.html#post7421056


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

This one, from Meranom (paid in Rubles and free shipping):









And this one, from the Bay (at a steal of a price from a seller who didn't care to figure out how to set the radio control feature):









I'm running out of wrists. Fortunately, that's no constraint on new straps for the ones I've got.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks like I'm not the only one sending my money East!

On a fairly nightmarish journey from Shoreham-by-Sea to Newport - had to "quickly and calmly" evacuate the train to Victoria due to "loud banging and smoke" coming from beneath one of the carriages and my train to Paddington was also delayed. I have, however, consoled myself with a couple of cheap Russians (no, not that sort).
A nicely retro looking Amphibia









And my first Komandirskie, which is considerably less OTT than many of them. Not 100% convinced by the bezel, but will see how it is in the flesh.









All in all, not bad for just over £80 for the two.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've wanted to add a Nomos to the collection for some time, and found a good deal from a cool AD on the (no longer produced) Tangente Sport Date with display back.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Lumejunkie (Jan 18, 2014)

New Crown & Buckle strap for Vostok 100SE


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

This!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> This!
> 
> View attachment 1400791


Damn Jason!! You're gonna lose your affordables membership. 

Very nice dude!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> This!
> 
> View attachment 1400791


Very nice Jason. I see you made your decision. Congrats. Thats a great watch. Let us know how it is when you get it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Damn Jason!! You're gonna lose your affordables membership.
> 
> Very nice dude!


I still have enough affordables to hide this and my Magrette so shh. ;-)


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> I still have enough affordables to hide this and my Magrette so shh. ;-)


I voted for the Doxa on your thread. Nothing beats a nice Tonneau Diver with a ton of Heritage and History. Sometimes you have to pay more for that but it is nice to see you didn't settle for what you really wanted. Is a vintage 6309 on the way in the near future as well?


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

For the second time now I've got an Invicta 8926 coming. I plan on modding this one with a green bezel to finally get an LV sub look I can be happy with. The SKX LV just didn't do it for me.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Y4BBZY said:


> I voted for the Doxa on your thread. Nothing beats a nice Tonneau Diver with a ton of Heritage and History. Sometimes you have to pay more for that but it is nice to see you didn't settle for what you really wanted. Is a vintage 6309 on the way in the near future as well?


Yeah, I just couldn't wrap my head around just getting a substitute when I could get the real thing. I think this is going to be it for a while. I still have the F71 Flying Dutchman, a Spectre, a Huldra and the 40mm HMT on order so I'm good until later in the year.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

whatmeworry said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one sending my money East!
> 
> On a fairly nightmarish journey from Shoreham-by-Sea to Newport - had to "quickly and calmly" evacuate the train to Victoria due to "loud banging and smoke" coming from beneath one of the carriages and my train to Paddington was also delayed. I have, however, consoled myself with a couple of cheap Russians (no, not that sort).
> A nicely retro looking Amphibia
> ...


where did you order these from?


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

SteamJ said:


> This!
> 
> View attachment 1400791


Nice! Color me jealous.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> This!
> 
> View attachment 1400791


Not a bad choice!


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

So just an update, in addition to the Seiko SNK-807 and Sarb-017 sitting in customs somewhere I now have the following on the way:

(All pictures from the sellers sites or google or wherever I found them, none of them are mine)

A Komandirskie from around 1991, it's a tad worn and I can't confirm it as an actual "Birth year" (guess I'll just have to get another :roll but because I fly choopers for a living I fell in love with the dial. I plan to "Skin" it so the damage to the plating is a non issue :-!








2nd addition is a Seiko 5 Ladies watch from 1971, my mothers birthday is coming up and I thought a "birth year" watch would be an awesome present for her. I payed a little (a lot) too much for it as I made a "best offer" without thinking but I haven't seen another 5 that looks anything like it (the dial), it's in great condition with a new crystal and it's from the year I want so I'm not complaining too much!








I bought 6 straps from NatoWatchCo (Awesome guys)

For my SNK and Komandirskie















For my Sarb-017 (because I've heard how bad the stock strap is. 















And 2 that I got for fun swap outs for the 3 Kickstarter watches I'm backing and because I wanted to get the 5+ discount 















Oh and in addition to backing the Lew & Huey Spectre on kickstarter I've also backed these two beautiful watches:

The Melbourne watch companies Hawthorne :








And the Cobra de Calibre








Wow, yeah I've definitely got a problem and this is just the beginning haha. Now the only problem is the wait!









Edit : Almost forgot. Got this watch box, Canadian Linden wood. by the looks of it I'm going to need another soon!


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh, no. Now I have this incoming, as well -- from a pawn shop that, I think (hope?), confused the Eco-Drive's sleep mode hitch (i.e., the two-second jump) with it being broken. I suspect either this CB0020-50E or the CB0010-53L I bought yesterday will find its way to F29 after I decide which I think looks better on my wrist. I don't need both, right? (Don't answer.)











DC Lavman said:


> This one, from Meranom (paid in Rubles and free shipping):
> 
> View attachment 1399937
> 
> ...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> So just an update, in addition to the Seiko SNK-807 and Sarb-017 sitting in customs somewhere I now have the following on the way:
> 
> 2nd addition is a Seiko 5 Ladies watch from 1971, my mothers birthday is coming up and I thought a "birth year" watch would be an awesome present for her. I payed a little (a lot) too much for it as I made a "best offer" without thinking but I haven't seen another 5 that looks anything like it (the dial), it's in great condition with a new crystal and it's from the year I want so I'm not complaining too much!
> View attachment 1400951


First of all your mother was born in 1971?! I was born in 1974 and someone just 3 years older than me has a kid flying a helicopter. Now I feel old!

Second, great haul on all of that. Some very nice NATO's in there and you're definitely going to need a bigger watchbox at this rate!


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> First of all your mother was born in 1971?! I was born in 1974 and someone just 3 years older than me has a kid flying a helicopter. Now I feel old!
> 
> Second, great haul on all of that. Some very nice NATO's in there and you're definitely going to need a bigger watchbox at this rate!


Hahaha, yeah my parents were considering naming me "Broken Rubber" or so I'm told, needless to say I'm quite happy with "Devon" ;-)

Yeah I'm pretty chuffed with what's incoming and I couldn't believe the prices of those NATO's after the 30% discount... With FREE international shipping? Must have fallen off the back of a truck or something :-d

I actually wanted to get a 10 or so slot watch box with a drawer underneath for my straps. Couldn't find anything that was exactly what I was looking for though and I got his one for $30 so I'm quite happy with it


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Man do I have a problem....... Was goofing around looking at eBay last night and stumbled onto 
this (sellers pic)
We'll guess who won it the guy who wasn't buying any more watches as my collection is getting close to fifty. 
But can't wait till she arrives at her new home. 








Already have two 300m but "needed"
a 500m. Right?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Where's that watch box from? For $30, it looks really good.



FrakkenPrawn said:


> Hahaha, yeah my parents were considering naming me "Broken Rubber" or so I'm told, needless to say I'm quite happy with "Devon" ;-)
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty chuffed with what's incoming and I couldn't believe the prices of those NATO's after the 30% discount... With FREE international shipping? Must have fallen off the back of a truck or something :-d
> 
> I actually wanted to get a 10 or so slot watch box with a drawer underneath for my straps. Couldn't find anything that was exactly what I was looking for though and I got his one for $30 so I'm quite happy with it


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

This SKX007 modded with the Yobokies Spork-like dial/handset. I'm just not in love, though, so I think it's a catch and release.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1400716


You'll like it. Wears well with heavier looking watches, but sleek enough for the slightly 'dressier' stuff. I like to pair mine with stainless bezel watches, but it goes with everything


----------



## milhouse_007 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on an Alpha sub!


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

Gazza74 said:


> Where's that watch box from? For $30, it looks really good.


From a Private seller here in South Africa, they usually go for closer to $50 I just pounced on this one when I saw it


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Just bought my first vintage chrono and I'm super excited! It's a 6139-6010. Gonna put a brown rally strap on it if I can find a nice 19mm one.

Seller's pics:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Just bought my first vintage chrono and I'm super excited! It's a 6139-6010. Gonna put a brown rally strap on it if I can find a nice 19mm one.
> 
> Seller's pics:
> 
> ...


Very nice. I recently got a 6139 and I love it. It's a great movement.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Very nice. I recently got a 6139 and I love it. It's a great movement.


Nice, congrats! Which 6139 did you get?


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

millenbop said:


> Just bought my first vintage chrono and I'm super excited! It's a 6139-6010. Gonna put a brown rally strap on it if I can find a nice 19mm one.
> 
> Seller's pics:


A 20mm strap would likely fit it fine, and it would definitely offer more variety.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

waterdude said:


> A 20mm strap would likely fit it fine, and it would definitely offer more variety.


Oh ok, I'll wait until I actually receive the watch and try some 20mms I have laying around first. Thanks!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Nice, congrats! Which 6139 did you get?


Thanks. This Helmet.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Cheers. That's a nice deal!



FrakkenPrawn said:


> From a Private seller here in South Africa, they usually go for closer to $50 I just pounced on this one when I saw it


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> Momentum M1. Actually, I got the one with the yellow strap...I've wanted a yellow dial watch and I've had this on my Amazon wish list for a long time, so it's now incoming...


How did I live this long without a yellow watch? I love this thing, and the yellow strap was a great choice. Coming soon to a WRUR thread.

I have to wear it in the first hole, and the strap is very long, being a diver strap and all. As I did for my G-Shock, I trimmed it with scissors. I'll finish it with an emery board when I get home.

My one reservation is that it ticks 1/3 second off all around the dial.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

millenbop said:


> Just bought my first vintage chrono and I'm super excited! It's a 6139-6010. Gonna put a brown rally strap on it if I can find a nice 19mm one.


C&B 20mm rally will fit fine with a little gentle pressure. Works great on my Pogue (left below)...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I have had 3 straps from SteveO arrive in the past week or so and he is 3 for 3 in quality and price for me. No complaints on how they look and how they fit. If u get a chance try him out.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Well I have had 3 straps from SteveO arrive in the past week or so and he is 3 for 3 in quality and price for me. No complaints on how they look and how they fit. If u get a chance try him out.


Nice. Off to pick mine up tomorrow.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Well I have had 3 straps from SteveO arrive in the past week or so and he is 3 for 3 in quality and price for me. No complaints on how they look and how they fit. If u get a chance try him out.


Very nice! I got my first Steveo strap last week and I was impressed. Between him and Clover I could go broke on straps!


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

In the mail from Hong Kong to US, FER2700CW0








Photo courtesy of OrientwatchUSA


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

Just got home and this baby was here. I'm loving it

















Sent from my dohickey using the thingamybob


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

On its way!!!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mech4niq said:


> In the mail from Hong Kong to US, FER2700CW0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, lovely looker, think I'll order one also! ;-)


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Seiko modification Fifty Five Fathoms automatic diver, homage to Blancpain, did pay more than I expected to pay, but, boy, I don't regret it, this is a unique looking piece and an immediate favorite!

The modification includes:


A replacement Sapphire crystal
Fifty Five fathoms dial
Gold hands
Fifty Five fathoms case back
Ceramic bezel insert with luminous markers
Black date wheel


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

zeli9 said:


> Seiko modification Fifty Five Fathoms automatic diver, homage to Blancpain, did pay more than I expected to pay, but, boy, I don't regret it, this is a unique looking piece and an immediate favorite!
> 
> The modification includes:
> 
> ...


I like it. It looks good.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been wanting to add a Precisionst and an Eco-Drive to the collection. I get most of my watches used off eBay, but the Amazon Fashion subscription deal means I've got these two new ones coming.








Titanium perpetual calendar









Smaller than some of the other Precisionists. I like to stay under 45mm.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the enabling, scottjc!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1403246
> 
> 
> Thanks for the enabling, scottjc!


Cape cod cloth should clean that up nicely


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Cape cod cloth should clean that up nicely


I'll certainly be able to make it a bit more presentable. It replaces one I sold a year ago (and regret selling)


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Right at the moment, a Helson Shark Diver 45 (the steel/Miyota 9015 variant in blue).

In the near future, an orange Lew & Huey Spectre and a blue/bronze Makara Octopus.


----------



## williamtv (Mar 23, 2013)

No longer waiting on the hmt!









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

Two words: Arctic Ocean.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

My Raketa arrived yesterday.





































The strap is something to keep it on my wrist. Will have to check which strap will be the one for this watch. First I'll wear it for a couple of days and check the timing.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

T_I said:


> My Raketa arrived yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one. And you got the 2623 movement so that's a very good catch.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Oops another vintage. Already have a 6139 in the mail. This will be my first Citizen, hopefully not my last! It's a bit franken as the dial is new, but I don't really care as I think it looks awesome.

Seller's pics:

















Not that big fan of bracelets, but I guess I will have to see it in person first. Strap recommendations anyone? I have two brown rally straps (with small holes) in the mail though, originally planned for other watches, but I will try one of them on the bullhead. Perhaps something with orange or green to pickup those colors from the hands/dial.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Oops another vintage. Already have a 6139 in the mail. This will be my first Citizen, hopefully not my last! It's a bit franken as the dial is new, but I don't really care as I think it looks awesome.
> 
> Seller's pics:
> 
> ...


That's a great looking bullhead. I'd suggest a black rallye strap with orange stitching. Something like this:


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Thanks! I'm a bit scared of big hole rally straps, but perhaps now is the right time to give one a try. I like the orange stitching a lot.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Thanks! I'm a bit scared of the big hole rally straps, but perhaps now is the right time to give one a try. I like the orange stitching a lot.


If you're not too into large holes then this is an option as well. Either would look good IMO.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Got 2 more affordables on the way, both ones I've considered for a while, both arguably classics and both midsize.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Dark Nighthawk incoming


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

It's early for me to be making a big purchase, and I'll have to sell a couple of watches to make this practical (retroactively), but I just couldn't resist any more. I have a strong suspicion that this will become my favorite watch:









On it's way from Seiya. Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

I've been deciding for weeks whether I want to risk it or not
but I decided to order the Seiko Blue Monster
Wish me luck guys!


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> If you're not too into large holes then this is an option as well. Either would look good IMO.
> 
> View attachment 1404730


I love that! where can i get that strap?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

JefeJP said:


> I love that! where can i get that strap?


I found it on eBay here: Italian Leather Black Orange Rally Watch Strap Lined Buckle 18 20 22mm | eBay


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Croton CA301157BKSL* - New with tags

*eBay* - $18.00 bid + $6.16 shipping= *$24.16* total















Arrived today. I took 2 links out and adjusted the pins.









No screw-down crown, but otherwise I think this will be great as my new daily wear watch.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

GoJoshGo said:


> It's early for me to be making a big purchase, and I'll have to sell a couple of watches to make this practical (retroactively), but I just couldn't resist any more. I have a strong suspicion that this will become my favorite watch:
> 
> View attachment 1405159
> 
> ...


Congrats! It's an awesome watch, you'll love it.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Croton CA301157BKSL* - New with tags
> 
> *eBay* - $18.00 bid + $6.16 shipping= *$24.16* total
> 
> ...


Looks great! I know nothing about Croton, do you have any more info about the brand? "Since 1878" sounds promising.


----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Just came in today. Casio EF527 $47 off ebay. Guy had 7 of them. Thought about getting all as groomsmen's gifts, but thought I might get screwed. Should've got them all.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I broke the rule of 'never order one while a different one is on order.

I have had this one on order for about a month:







_Glycine Airman Airman 18 (3918.19-lb9b) - Glycine Watches_

. . . and I just couldn't resist this one:







_https://www.chrono24.com/en/omega/pocket-watch-taschenuhr-15-jewels--id2649504.htm_


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

GoJoshGo said:


> It's early for me to be making a big purchase, and I'll have to sell a couple of watches to make this practical (retroactively), but I just couldn't resist any more. I have a strong suspicion that this will become my favorite watch:
> 
> On it's way from Seiya. Can. Not. Wait.


will you be paying any customs duty or there is some workaround?


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Mintu said:


> will you be paying any customs duty or there is some workaround?


I honestly have no idea. I just placed the order on their website. I've ordered a bunch of watches from overseas and never gotten dinged on customs, although never from Japan and never one that cost this much... I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

here is mine incoming

1. Getat 44mm Regatta with Sapphire and Titanium


2. Davosa Ternos Diver (400 Euro)


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Mintu said:


> here is mine incoming
> 
> 1. MM 44mm Regatta with Sapphire and Titanium
> 
> ...


You might want to take that 1st picture down before the mods see. Check out the other stickie on no MM postings.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *Croton CA301157BKSL* - New with tags
> 
> *eBay* - $18.00 bid + $6.16 shipping= *$24.16* total
> 
> ...


I used to have the pepsi bezel version of this watch. It was actually pretty decent. For under $25, you got a pretty good deal.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

If all goes well this new Luch will be on the way:







Luch has been pumping out some cool new models recently, you can check them out here: OJSC "Minsk Watch Plant"


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Momentum M1, luminous green-ish dial. I really like the yellow one, and I don't have a luminous dial watch, so this is incoming:


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Since I have a black nighthawk incoming, I thought I'd order the complete opposite; a white mini monster automatic








Can't wait!

One on the left wrist, the other on the right, and in complete balance. Yin and yang!


----------



## SRix (Jan 4, 2014)

I just won this on an auction:










Shall be my first vintage watch. Seems in pretty good condition. Never knew that Ricoh dipped their toes in the watch business!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Just finalized a deal on one of these. Now to start saving for the Black Bay.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Just finalized a deal on one of these. Now to start saving for the Black Bay.
> 
> View attachment 1406329


Congrats. Really like mine. Looks great on an isofrane as well.


----------



## snarfbot (Sep 29, 2013)

heres the atlantis!









im pretty happy with it, has alarms and stuff, count down timers that could be useful to some.









its thin and comfortable, but more importantly it looks cool and the price was right lol.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

snarfbot said:


> heres the atlantis!
> 
> View attachment 1406488
> 
> ...


Nice!! That Timex will last a long time. Here is mine after 20 some odd years.









5th strap, 3rd battery, and the indiglo hasn't worked for years. It has seen better days, but as long as it works, it will be in my possession.

Sent from my LG-P935 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Looks great! I know nothing about Croton, do you have any more info about the brand? "Since 1878" sounds promising.


They are somewhat like Invicta, a former Swiss brand that now does most of their manufacturing in China using Japanese or Swiss movements. They have some 20ATM and 30ATM WR dive watches, but they are not ISO certified. This model can be bought on eBay new for $40-$50 Buy It Now, in various color combos. Great beater watches.








CA301157BKBK, CA301157BUBL, CA301157RDBU ($39.95)

There are also versions with black face/red&black bezel, black face/orange bezel, and black face/green bezel for $49.95 For some reason the one with a green face/green bezel is model CA30115*9*GRGR. I think these are all closeouts.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

G Gerlach Batory just came in and wow!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow, now I'm really impressed with this watch. The quality on this Doxa is definitely a step above everything else I own. And I'm really glad I went with the 1200T instead of the 750T. The size difference with this one being 42mm is definitely more to my liking (the 750T is 44mm). I have to add a link back in and move the micro adjustment slightly tonight to get it just right but this will be on my wrist tomorrow for sure. This will also be my last watch for a while (outside the few I have on order already).


----------



## Lumejunkie (Jan 18, 2014)

After mix up with local post office received scuba dude after 7 weeks of waiting, had the C&B leather ready to go. Next up dechrome the bezel.


----------



## SRix (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm kinda excited! I have these two winging their way to me from the bay:

(Auction Photos)

Rodina - I've been trying to get a hold of one of these since before Christmas and just when Goodstuffs come back in stock I had no funds! I am happy to report that I have one on its way to me!










Seiko 7002-7000 - Love the colour on this! It's been lovingly restored and from the multiple photos it looks to be in a stunning condition. This colour is exactly what my watch box needs!










The bad news is that both of these are going to take a couple of weeks to reach me! The waiting starts


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

One of these Russian bad boys is on it's way to me...

(image shamelessly stolen from arktika1148 - thanks mate)


----------



## tysonmax (Aug 12, 2013)

From Wilson..ordered 2/14 delivered today. I just changed the strap. Suprisingly nice quality, may consider seeing if he'll do something custom.


----------



## tysonmax (Aug 12, 2013)

jjolly said:


> G Gerlach Batory just came in and wow!!


Love that! I just wish they made them 42-43mm. If you don't mind me asking, what size wrist you have?


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

tysonmax said:


> Love that! I just wish they made them 42-43mm. If you don't mind me asking, what size wrist you have?


Yeah. No problem. My wrist is a relatively flat 6.5"+. So it's certainly not beefy but I can usually pull off a little larger watch w/out looking like an idiot (I.e. My PAM 111).










This design is actually really interesting. I wasn't sure about the height (I believe 14mm) but it gives it a certain toughness that I wasn't expecting. I don't think I'll be wearing this to church -- but I do think I can wear it in about any other circumstance. The heft of the design contrasts well with the dressy-ness of the dial. I certainly can't imagine I'll be wearing another watch for the rest of the week and I can't remember when the last time was that I had that thought 

I honestly haven't been this excited about a watch (once it made its way to my wrist) since I got my Sub. The big date helps too -- wow what a classy complication.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

It's finally here!



It took a month to arrive, but communication with Todd was excellent!

I'm loving the Bombfrog, looks real rugged.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

tysonmax said:


> Love that! I just wish they made them 42-43mm. If you don't mind me asking, what size wrist you have?


Also. I believe the navigator from GG will be offered in 42mm with a 50mm+ l-to-l.


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive got a Seiko Orange Monster and a Tissot Prs 330 on the way, and 2 Emile Pequignets that ive yet to wear. A moorea triomphe Chronograph and a Bell and Ross style automatic black pvd one.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Trying Not to buy anymore this yr, but my ffingers are twitching to buy the Seiko baby Monster Or a Seiko pepsi chrono


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmax (Aug 12, 2013)

jjolly said:


> Also. I believe the navigator from GG will be offered in 42mm with a 50mm+ l-to-l.


Ok..Nice I'll keep an eye out. Thanks


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

Finally, after 8 long days, it's here - courtesy of RubiconWatchUK - craaaaaapppppy pic :-!








That would be no.16 out of 18 from my box. First one this year. Impulse buy. Will never happen again. I swear. :-x
Pfff, only 2 places left, but the wishlist still shows 3 wanted...


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

Incoming I have an SKX779K aka Black Monster from Long Island watch. Been reading about them for a long time and since I sold a watch and have an empty spot in my watch box I figured now's the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Vostok Amphibian from Meranom. New dial style. Also order a clean bezel from Meranom.


----------



## zooshooter (Jan 24, 2014)

Long Island got some in so I jumped on it. Can't wait for this one to show up, might have it by Friday.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

jjolly said:


> G Gerlach Batory just came in and wow!!


Really nice, only wished they offered brushed case too.



SteamJ said:


> Wow, now I'm really impressed with this watch. The quality on this Doxa is definitely a step above everything else I own. And I'm really glad I went with the 1200T instead of the 750T. The size difference with this one being 42mm is definitely more to my liking (the 750T is 44mm). I have to add a link back in and move the micro adjustment slightly tonight to get it just right but this will be on my wrist tomorrow for sure. This will also be my last watch for a while (outside the few I have on order already).
> 
> View attachment 1407025


Great pickup, I hope I'll have the chance to try out one in future.


----------



## jayman440 (May 22, 2013)

.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

tet said:


> This when it's begun....mid Jan 2014
> 
> View attachment 1398924
> 
> ...


The Seiko looks great on you tet! I know you will give it a good home.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Malakim said:


> One of these Russian bad boys is on it's way to me...
> 
> (image shamelessly stolen from arktika1148 - thanks mate)
> 
> View attachment 1407247


Damn it - the seller just told me the watch wasn't working right when he tested it before shipping.

The red one is sold out (these are long out of production) - do I go blue or white?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdraguts (Feb 2, 2012)

I wore mine with a suit. I even wore it with a tux. Awesome awesome watch!


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

The miracle of international post. Big box took an airplane, small box took a ship, but they arrived on the same day. :-!









What's inside you ask? Well let's see!









What's inside _that???_








In sum, I got some really cool boxes today.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pvd mesh for my Orient Ray Raven... Impulse buy, let's see how I like it

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

double post


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

It's not a watch but it's certainly watch related and much needed.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

GoJoshGo said:


> In sum, I got some really cool boxes today.


This is SO not allowed..


----------



## Lewix (Jan 7, 2013)

Incoming next week! I purchased this beauty from a wus member for my 30th birthday. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

jjolly said:


> This is SO not allowed..


I just couldn't resist. :-d

SARB017 from Seiya-san 








Strap from Martu (https://www.etsy.com/shop/MartuLeathercraft)


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> It's not a watch but it's certainly watch related and much needed.
> 
> View attachment 1409639


I've always contented myself with the cheap knockoffs - I have one from C&B and a no-name off of eBay. How's the Bergeon? Worth the extra scratch?


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> It's not a watch but it's certainly watch related and much needed.
> 
> View attachment 1409639


I have to get one of those.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> I've always contented myself with the cheap knockoffs - I have one from C&B and a no-name off of eBay. How's the Bergeon? Worth the extra scratch?


I haven't tried it out yet but it does feel a lot more solidly made than the cheap ones. I'll give it a test run tonight or this weekend and find out for sure.


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have one of these Bergeons, bought a long time ago - very solid tool that will last forever unlike some of the $2 offerings.. sure, it may be _overpriced_, but you are guaranteed to get quality, I have a few other Bergeon tools including a screwdriver set - they are all top quality products. I think it's a good idea to invest in good quality tools - I've had to throw away too much Chinese crap away... 



SteamJ said:


> I haven't tried it out yet but it does feel a lot more solidly made than the cheap ones. I'll give it a test run tonight or this weekend and find out for sure.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Great watch, and the strap isn't too shabby either! How do you like the strap from Martu? I have 3 making their way to me right now - one off her ebay shop, and 2 custom race straps.



GoJoshGo said:


> I just couldn't resist. :-d
> 
> SARB017 from Seiya-san
> View attachment 1410186
> ...


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> Great watch, and the strap isn't too shabby either! How do you like the strap from Martu? I have 3 making their way to me right now - one off her ebay shop, and 2 custom race straps.


I'm seriously impressed with the strap from Martu. I'll definitely be purchasing from them again. Leather is thick and very supple. Stitching is great. It was very comfortable right out of the box (envelope), which I can't say for Any of the big names I've purchased.

My only comment would be that the buckle that comes with it doesn't match the quality of the strap. This is an obvious candidate for a deployant, IMHO.

I haven't gotten to wear it much because I can't wear a watch at all for a few days, but I tried it on against doctors orders for a few minutes, and those were my initial impressions.

Sent from my iPhone using magic.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that about the straps. The photos she has on ebay look really good, and I talked with her a bit before I decided to take the plunge and have her make some for me. She was very helpful as we discussed what I wanted the custom straps to look like, and made suggestions of her own. I had planned on changing one of the buckles anyway, as I will go with a pvd buckle (the watch is ion-plated, and I couldn't find an ion-plated buckle online), so adding one more to the order won't be a big deal. Thanks for that mini-review. I can't wait to get mine, and if they end up being anything like yours in terms of quality, she will definitely get more business.



GoJoshGo said:


> I'm seriously impressed with the strap from Martu. I'll definitely be purchasing from them again. Leather is thick and very supple. Stitching is great. It was very comfortable right out of the box (envelope), which I can't say for Any of the big names I've purchased.
> 
> My only comment would be that the buckle that comes with it doesn't arch the quality of the strap. This is an obvious candidate for a deployant, IMHO.
> 
> ...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I have 3 watches and some pieces of leather to try my hand at strap making scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Of course my wife wants to go out of town for the weekend. Sunday it is...

**updated- I rudely didn't post any pics**

Poljolt handwind mod - I'm going to strip this down to brass









Custom diver - Seagull st2130 inside









3rd is a Swatch Irony. Just for fun. (No pic)

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> I haven't tried it out yet but it does feel a lot more solidly made than the cheap ones. I'll give it a test run tonight or this weekend and find out for sure.


My first strap tool was a cheap Amazon purchase, and I broke one of the tines of the thing the first time I used it. The Bergeon has held up through all my strap changes since.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

GoJoshGo said:


> I've always contented myself with the cheap knockoffs - I have one from C&B and a no-name off of eBay. How's the Bergeon? Worth the extra scratch?


I'll say!
I had a cheapo one that died
Looks like the Bergeon will outlast me ;-)


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, this is a watch-related purchase. For coloring strap stitching, of course.


----------



## DazSH (Mar 7, 2014)

In the mail this week a Orient Ray from creation watches arrived yesterday and 16 piece toolkit from ebay with strap adjusting tool as ive lost mine .
Also Hi all im new been browsing for months and finally got myself registered up ;-)


----------



## Somewhat (Sep 19, 2013)

I love how I just can't seem to break my addiction.

First came the Seiko and the Vostok Seaman Amphibia. Fine, it was reasonable and it was nice. I was content. And then... the itch got back to me. Next it was a Citizen eco-drive, the last quartz I'll ever buy. Nice, but auto all the way.

So that sated the appetite a while.

Then the Vostok Komandirskie got it going again, and damn if I don't love that little Soviet-era piece of socialist practicality. But it wasn't enough. Next came the Parnis PAM homage.

Oh, did you think I was done?

Hell no, now I went overboard. Right now I got a blue-faced Seagull Aqua Terra homage in the post along with a Ticino 44m hand-wound small seconds Fliegeruhr. Beautiful classic diver design for a good price? Hells yeah. Beautiful big pilot style with gorgeous reliable mechanical movement and an even rarer 10ATM water resistance? Hells yes!


Frankly it's a pity I'm now gonna get a vintage GDR Glashutte or Ruhla straight from Serbia... ah well God made credit cards for a reason, right?


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> Yes, this is a watch-related purchase. For coloring strap stitching, of course.
> 
> View attachment 1410500


Mind sharing how that ends up? ive never heard of anyone doing that before


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This should be incoming. A Seiko Pulsations.


----------



## AndrewNYR (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I own multiple Citizens and love them, but I lack a diver. I do not own a Seiko, and I knew it was long past time to remedy this. I also need more "classic" in my watch box. These two are on the way:

View attachment 1411646


View attachment 1411647


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

FPSPearce said:


> Mind sharing how that ends up? ive never heard of anyone doing that before











All you have to do is touch the marker to the stitch and it will suck up the color. Probably wouldn't work well on a porous strap, like leather. I did a carbon strap and it worked well, but mistakes couldn't be fixed. On this rubber, I just scraped mistakes off with my finger nail. Since the stitch is in a groove, there was lots of excess to remove. I wouldn't do another grooved strap unless it was rubber. Stick to stitches that are above the surface of the strap.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Two Vostok Amphibia scuba dudes, one Amphibia SE, and a Seiko SNX123 are headed my way for this week's haul.


----------



## Manny104 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hoping it arrived this week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooPoorForThis (Mar 7, 2014)

i thought i had a nice seiko 5 on its way... then amazon emailed me and told me i shouldn't have even been able to place the order in the first place, as they won't ship Seiko(s) out of the USA :-(


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

My love for vintages continues........


----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

This strap









To go on this watch


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DazSH (Mar 7, 2014)

Mine arrived safely and love it ..


----------



## CFCDH3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Casio EF-503D-1AVDF. I didn't think $65.00 shipped from Amazon was too painful.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Picked up this Soviet 2416b:













And a few more NATOs:


----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have an Orient Star Classic white face on leather from Creation Watches that's been sitting in LA for a day >:| DHL better make sure it gets here to NorCal by tomorrow!


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

awcwsp01 said:


> This strap
> 
> View attachment 1412381
> 
> ...


What strap is that?


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Got this Momentum for $83 with the SWMWATCH code deal on Amazon.


----------



## emr7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Got a Seiko SNK809 from Amazon coming in, was just calling to be purchased for 54 bucks


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

GoJoshGo said:


> I just couldn't resist. :-d


super congratulations.
did you finally pay customs/ taxes?
if yes, approx how much?


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Mintu said:


> super congratulations.
> did you finally pay customs/ taxes?
> if yes, approx how much?


No customs or taxes, and no hold-ups at customs. It took less than a week to arrive.


----------



## Jay17 (Jan 21, 2014)

HMT silver dial Kohinoor and a strap to put it on


----------



## tysonmax (Aug 12, 2013)

Just came today...Go figure the strap from Getat(dark strap) is nicer than the aftermarket one I bought :-|


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

tysonmax said:


> Just came today...Go figure the strap from Getat(dark strap) is nicer than the aftermarket one I bought :-|


I could not for the life of me figure out what was on your dials. Was about to phone CERN and tell them to stop their crap as they were making black holes. Then I realized you'd gone and bought a Magical Monkey, whups haha. :-d


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Momentum M1 pink. Amazon 20% thingy ends today. So, I had to do it. Right?


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> Momentum M1 pink. Amazon 20% thingy ends today. So, I had to do it. Right?
> 
> View attachment 1414357


Congrats!

If you ever decide you want a blue one too, let me know. Mine is gathering dust.


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Jay17 said:


> HMT silver dial Kohinoor and a strap to put it on
> View attachment 1414217


You got anymore pics of the kohinoor watch with that black strap with red stitch ?

Ive got the same watch and thinking of putting a nice black strap on it.


----------



## Jay17 (Jan 21, 2014)

the_chang said:


> You got anymore pics of the kohinoor watch with that black strap with red stitch ?
> 
> Ive got the same watch and thinking of putting a nice black strap on it.


Yes sir, here you go. I like the look, but the strap looks pretty cheap to me. That, and I'm a sucker for brown straps


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Got my 6139-6010 yesterday. Very happy with it and it keeps excellent time.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Arrived yesterday:
















Nixon Private

Yup, it's a quartz.
Yup, it's a "fashion brand".
Yup, I like it very much.

You've got to mix in some quartz now and then.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Got in a Benarus Ti 47 yesterday... #sweet 
But, still waiting for the Helberg CH6 to get here.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

theScanian said:


> You've got to mix in some quartz now and then.


A little quartz in the diet keeps you regular...or timely...or something.


----------



## irishman42 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well maybe " in the mail" is a little early but as soon as they roll out I have two new Helgrays coming. One Field Officer and one California dial. Pictures will follow.....eventually.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

irishman42 said:


> Well maybe " in the mail" is a little early but as soon as they roll out I have two new Helgrays coming. One Field Officer and one California dial. Pictures will follow.....eventually.


Same here (just the one though). California here I come.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

MP83 said:


> Pvd mesh for my Orient Ray Raven... Impulse buy, let's see how I like it
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


5 days from Hong Kong to Chicago, I'm really impressed with goodcheapman

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, technically it's not yet in the mail. I have to wait for the funds to transfer from my bank to my PayPal account, and then pay the invoice from Seiya Kobayashi, and then it'll be in the mail.

The Seiko SARY001.


----------



## brplatz (Jan 6, 2014)

In the mail yesterday and in my hands today. The 007 brother, the skx173














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

I ordered a Getat about 5 days ago. So I should see the watch hit my door in about 2 months! Ha ha I wish I was joking...


----------



## CFCDH3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Just got Casio EF-503D-1AVDF today and swapped the band. Not sure if I love it. Love the watch. Not sure if I love the watch-band combo. Thoughts?


----------



## tysonmax (Aug 12, 2013)

I hate this place...I went from 4 watches to like 10 in a matter of 2 months now. o|

Today's arrival ...


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Same here (just the one though). California here I come.


Yup. I have a Cali dialed Helgray coming in too. Took all I could not to make it a boxed-set


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

It's going to be a good day tomorrow! I have three on the way.

First...Orient Blue Mako. Then what I have been longing for...an Orange Ray. Then a nice Citizen, the AT0550-11X.










That's 4 watches this week. I hate you all!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarktheStampede (Feb 23, 2014)

My new dress watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh. Also. I'm picking (well - attempting at this point given my level of in-shape-ness) back up swimming so I HAD to get a watch to track laps.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Just got my SKX781 Orange Monster in today courtesy of UPS and Amazon Prime:








Waiting on a Seiko SNK803, Citizen ATO200-05E and Poljot Komandirskie with Cal. 2609 movement.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

CFCDH3 said:


> View attachment 1415711
> 
> 
> Just got Casio EF-503D-1AVDF today and swapped the band. Not sure if I love it. Love the watch. Not sure if I love the watch-band combo. Thoughts?


I have my on a pure tan/brown strap. I think it looks great.









I have another one on at the moment than the one pictured above, but this is the only pic I have of the 503D at the moment.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok, technically it's not yet in the mail. I have to wait for the funds to transfer from my bank to my PayPal account, and then pay the invoice from Seiya Kobayashi, and then it'll be in the mail.

The Seiko SARY001.








​
Nice, ordered one from Amazon...


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Just ordered a Shanghai from Times International. Needed a mechanical to wear on a leather strap.


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Ok, technically it's not yet in the mail. I have to wait for the funds to transfer from my bank to my PayPal account, and then pay the invoice from Seiya Kobayashi, and then it'll be in the mail.
> 
> The Seiko SARY001.
> 
> ...


Knight Rider, Amazon was the first place I looked for this watch, but it was only being sold by third party sellers, not directly from Amazon. I normally don't buy big ticket items from third party sellers because I'm worried about receiving a counterfeit item. I figured since seiyajapan.com has such a good reputation on this forum I'd just do business with him.

Anyways... I think we both have a great looking watch in the mail!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

*Rocky_MTN*, is it on seiyajapan? I could not find it. May cancel it if you show me the link.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

My Etzy order came in today. I ordered this:








and received this:









Quality seems quite good. Keepers are a little too big in my opinion. My only issue is the colour. From the top picture it looked to be a nice reddish brown with a bit of a "burnt" look to it. In person it is a darkish brown with little to no red tinge at all. My fault I suppose in that the description states it is "Brown Vintage" but that picture to me makes it look "reddish". No big lose it might look ok on my Helson or my Benarus.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Got an additional bronze bezel for my Apollon incoming thanks to Gunter Steinhart.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> My Etzy order came in today. I ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First cow had a sunburn. Yours was an introvert. Probably an IT manager.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

That is way off. On it's own (as a brownish strap) it looks really good to me......
_But
_from the pic to this hmmmm........i would at least send them an e-mail and show them the difference and you displeasure...yes and the keepers are large...
sorry if i rained on your parade a bit 



quicksilver7 said:


> My Etzy order came in today. I ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

The Mako XL I ordered last month is nowhere to be found yet so I got itchy trigger finger and ordered some NATOs last night from two new places. Both have already shipped, so you'd think I'd be fine, but nooooo. . . .
This morning I bought these off a fellow forum member.





















And it turns out my wife may be home recovering from surgery for several weeks, so she's going to see the mail before I do most days. This will be hard to explain. . .


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> The Mako XL I ordered last month is nowhere to be found yet so I got itchy trigger finger and ordered some NATOs last night from two new places. Both have already shipped, so you'd think I'd be fine, but nooooo. . . .
> This morning I bought these off a fellow forum member.
> 
> View attachment 1416844
> ...


I see you're "cutting back" haha. I like that Day/Date...damn!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I have become tired of inexpensive watch straps. I was perhaps somewhat spoiled by good experiences with SecTime UK, who seem to put out good quality straps for cheap. However the last two sources I've tried (Weston Watch Straps and WatchBand Berlin) seem to show the general quality you get for straps under $20.

The two from Weston didn't even get photos or mentions. They came as described, but the "leather" smelled very much of chemicals and seemed instead to be vinyl, perhaps with leather on the inside surface. The ones below are from WatchBand Berlin and are somewhat better but still very stiff (my last strap from SecTime and one from C&B have been quite soft on arrival). Anyway, from now on I suppose I'll have to shell out a bit more haha....

Got a dark brown padded strap for my SNN215


IMG_4253.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


IMG_4252.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

....and a gloss black printed leather for my Clebar. This one only tapers by about 1mm to the buckle which is less than I was expecting, I prefer more taper and this may bug me.


IMG_4255.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


IMG_4260.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


IMG_4256.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


IMG_4259.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

I ordered this last one with a single-fold deployment buckle (I've tried and not been happy with a butterfly deployment) but I don't like this one either. The fold sits up near the side of my wrist and is tough to deploy. I didn't like the butterfly because it seems a bit fiddly to get everything folded. Honestly I want to have deployment buckles but can't seem to get a style that actually works properly.


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> My Etzy order came in today. I ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice strap, but I would be VERY disappointed in the color difference. I even considered buying one of these, but now I wouldn't just because the red is what I like most about the stock picture. Thanks for the info! I hope you will be happy with it because, as I said, it is a good looking pair of shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Well it's a great quality strap so that's a plus. I think it looks ok on my Benarus.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Should be here Saturday...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Well it's a great quality strap so that's a plus. I think it looks ok on my Benarus.


Good combo. It may not have worked out for the intended watch but it still looks great on that beautiful Benarus.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Jason. 
Also for anyone looking to get a strap from this seller on etsy.com be prepared to replace the buckle. I didn't even bother trying it. Luckily I had a 22 laying around because I have way way too many straps and buckles. The one that came with it is from a Cracker Jack box.


----------



## SRix (Jan 4, 2014)

After a very patient wait due to stock shortages, my Rodina arrived today.

I absolutely love it! It plugs the need I had for a white dial with blue hands piece.


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

knightRider said:


> *Rocky_MTN*, is it on seiyajapan? I could not find it. May cancel it if you show me the link.


knightRider, Yes from seiyajapan.com. I had read on some older posts other WUS members sending Seiya an email inquiring about the ability to purchase JDM watches that weren't listed on his website. I thought I'd give it a try, and he responded back quickly that he could. He's price was a few dollars more than the third party sellers on Amazon, but I figure the extra few bucks were worth it for my piece of mind.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Thanks Jason.
> Also for anyone looking to get a strap from this seller on etsy.com be prepared to replace the buckle. I didn't even bother trying it. Luckily I had a 22 laying around because I have way way too many straps and buckles. The one that came with it is from a Cracker Jack box.


I have that strap on it's way to me too, so thanks for the heads-up about the buckle. Oddly enough, the strap being more brown rather than red will work on the watch I have it intended for.....Martu is also on ebay, by the way. I haven't seen the etsy shop, but she has more photos on ebay, and in a couple of the photos you can see that it's more brown in certain shots. I didn't notice the extra photos when I ordered, not that it would have changed my mind.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

This Casio AMW360B-1A1V just arrived today. I swapped the rubber watch strap it came with for a 22mm pvd nato.


----------



## CFCDH3 (Dec 6, 2013)

This is was the final decision... Black and silver Spidel. Now I love it!


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

....trolling in the 'bay and hooked this nice diver, on the cheap. My divers have almost completely displaced all other genres in the watch case. You know what that means? *Yes - a bigger watch case!* I'm in.


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

Waiting for this.....the 4th watch for first quarter of 2014......


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> The Mako XL I ordered last month is nowhere to be found yet so I got itchy trigger finger and ordered some NATOs last night from two new places. Both have already shipped, so you'd think I'd be fine, but nooooo. . . .
> This morning I bought these off a fellow forum member.
> 
> View attachment 1416844
> ...


same with me...it's getting harder to explain......but....last week, bought a cake, deal with wifey colleagues and send the cake to her office. make a surprise.

results: no question asked for the watches.....hopefully it will be long enough until i can pull the trigger for armida A8...


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

tet said:


> Waiting for this.....the 4th watch for first quarter of 2014......


Please may I have a link to were I can purchase this.

Sent from my dohickey using the thingamybob


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

Here the link;44mm Classic BLUE Sunray NAV B-Uhr Flieger Watch with 6497 Movement Swan Neck

It stated out of stock. But can order through email.



FPSPearce said:


> Please may I have a link to were I can purchase this.
> 
> Sent from my dohickey using the thingamybob


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Seiko SRP481 'Ice Monster'.

I always liked the limited edition 'Snow Monster' but they were silly money so when an email from CreationWatches appeared in my inbox this morning with this watch, I couldn't resist it!


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

peakay said:


> Seiko SRP481 'Ice Monster'.
> 
> I always liked the limited edition 'Snow Monster' but they were silly money so when an email from CreationWatches appeared in my inbox this morning with this watch, I couldn't resist it!
> 
> View attachment 1418691


I'm pretty sure that's the only monster that looks good to me. Wear it with pride, beautiful piece.

Sent from my dohickey using the thingamybob


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

My first monster, very tricky taking links out on this one.









Tissot Touch T013420A
Orient M Force Automatic
Casio Gshock MUDMAN
Rocha's Automatic
Omega Seamaster*
Vacheron Constantin*
Bvlgari*
Tag Monaco*
Breitling*


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

My new tissot prs330 arrived yesterday too. No more purchases for this year.









Tissot Touch T013420A
Orient M Force Automatic
Casio Gshock MUDMAN
Rocha's Automatic
Omega Seamaster*
Vacheron Constantin*
Bvlgari*
Tag Monaco*
Breitling*


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

jjolly said:


> Oh. Also. I'm picking (well - attempting at this point given my level of in-shape-ness) back up swimming so I HAD to get a watch to track laps.


Well. For those of y'all that care -- the watch performed flawlessly in the pool this AM. I have yet to connect it to the computer to see how well it picked up the varying strokes but it tracked laps to a T. It's really comfortable too -- the "long end" of the strap has holes close together and all the way to the edge of the watch for a good level of adjustability.

A shot after it's maiden voyage...


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Yet another good day here!
Beautiful FL weather and another beautiful watch to enjoy. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I've wanted one of these for quite a while now.. plus I don't have any white dial watch in the collection.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Got my straps from Martu yesterday when I got home. They appear to be well made, although not perfect. I especially like the yellow-stitched racing strap, with the racing leather. I didn't get any buckles with these, so now I have to order some before I fit the straps onto their respective watches.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

solar power :-d


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Not from the mail, but a quick stop at a local Fossil store.










Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Arrived a day early...


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Strappiness!

- Custom baseball band from Beau Bands (green stitching for my Alpinist)
- Hirsch Liberty in honey brown
And these from Ague:


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

And a few more from Ague. The price is right, I like the patterns, and the fact that they're all stitched.























I'll be sure to post impressions, since it seems like I'm ending up with his entire catalog. ;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

One of these (in brown)


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

This vintage Citizen ! Hope it turns out to what i think it is


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

An ultra affordable, the Infantry panerai homage, I've been tempted to get a good mm homage or a Magrette for a while and I just want to check if I like the style on my wrist

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been looking for a while to get one of these. Orient SK King Diver with multi-colour internal bezel. Problem is that this model hasn't been made in 30 years and most of the samples are faded or badly worn. Finally found one on the 'bay that's almost NOS. I'm excited!! Sellers photo. Will post pictures when it lands. If anyone knows when these were made, please advise. If I had to guess I'd say early eighties, but I'd love to know for sure.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

beeman101 said:


> This vintage Citizen ! Hope it turns out to what i think it is
> 
> View attachment 1421429


If you purchased this one off of E-bay, I bid on it earlier lol. I hope it is everything you were looking for and more!


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

This is my current in-transit sale:














Serviced and re-cased. The only original parts are the movement and dial/hands.
It was manufactured in the 80's by Poljot and according to the Ukrainian seller that text on the face reads: "Death to Spies, Order Main Intelligence Directorate USSR"
I thought it was pretty cool! Then again I have been wanting a USSR-themed Russian watch for a while now.
Sorry for the image size.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I finally found one of these at a price I was willing to pay. It wasn't much of a set back to my Black Bay hunt.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Did you bid on this exact pc or similar one??



Mediocre said:


> If you purchased this one off of E-bay, I bid on it earlier lol. I hope it is everything you were looking for and more!


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

GoJoshGo said:


> I just couldn't resist. :-d


so, did you finally paid any customs tax?


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Couldn't. Resist. Any. Longer.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Been after a replacement dirskie since I killed mine last year, and I have decided I have had enough with vintage watches for now so I ordered this:







I believe that is a Kashin-Class destroyer on the dial







Now I just have to wait on Russian Post (seems to have slowed down recently).


----------



## jlgoh (Feb 6, 2014)

This is my first ever post folks, been a "lurker" for a few months and I must say that this thread is definitely dangerous for the bank account, especially for a student like me.. anyhoe, I've got these incoming...









and...







pics from seller

Strap suggestions much appreciated =D


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

So amazon lets me use my discover cash back in real time to pay for things I don't need. Like an orient blue ray. 30 bucks ain't bad though. Managed to last 3 months between purchases....

Pasted from my amazon confirm email:

Orient Ray Blue Dial 21-Jewel Automatic Dive Watch on Rubber Strap EM6500CD 
Watch 
Sold by Long Island Watch 
Condition: New 
$125.00 
Item Subtotal: $125.00
Shipping & Handling: $0.00
Total Before Tax: $125.00
Reward Points: -$93.36
Order Total:	$31.64







This photo is a representative example purloined from the interwebs and in no way is the actual watch I purchased. In fact it has a steel strap. Nice pic tho...


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Got the email that the green Cali dial brass Maranez's were back in stock.
i blacked out after that, but had a strange email confirming my order when 
I came to.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Well, the Bullhead was DOA so I sent it back. Instead, for the same money, I bought a couple of other watches.

A Timex T2N392, probably going to put a black or brown rally strap on it









And a Seiko 7T32-7C60 (seller's pic), always wanted a Panda, even though it's not a "true" Panda. Strap? Rally! Wroom wroom!


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

Got an e-mail confirmation fron Rakuten that the Alpinist I ordered has been shipped. The tracking number isn't recognized by JP's tracking service, is this common with Rakuten shops?


----------



## Mystiqz (Oct 21, 2008)

Sadly nothing coming in the mail 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

mystopp said:


> Got an e-mail confirmation fron Rakuten that the Alpinist I ordered has been shipped. The tracking number isn't recognized by JP's tracking service, is this common with Rakuten shops?


Don't know about Rakuten in particular, but usually when I order something from Asia it takes about a week before anything shows up in tracking. Then it says it was sent a week earlier than that, so just sit tight.


----------



## sveol (Mar 9, 2013)

Seiko fff mod from monster watches. Brady strap as well. 

Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

*I*

Because at a certain point in life, you can't afford not having a tonneau watch in your collection:










Yishi "New men's classic square steel sheet manufacturers selling wholesale all kinds of cheap steel quartz watch" for $5.02.

*II*

If homages are wrong, then this one must be one of the 'wrongest':










* honouring both Chairman Mao and capitalism at the same time
* unfaithful to the original
* non-sweeping second hand, presumably
* two tone (my first...)

Maolex for $5.74.


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Some nice incoming rally straps in various sizes and colors


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

millenbop said:


> Some nice incoming rally straps in various sizes and colors
> 
> View attachment 1424393
> 
> ...


cool looking straps man!
any links to the webpage where i can buy as well?


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

31659 Sturmanskie reissue incoming:










Should be here any day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

djwhyse said:


> cool looking straps man!
> any links to the webpage where i can buy as well?


Here you go mate

Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

My Soviet-era winder finally showed up today! Early at that, a fine job by Ukrainian and US customs.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

VSA Summit 36172. It will arrive with a dead battery and I'll have to figure out how to remove the notoriously difficult old-style VSA case backs. Gotta learn some time, because I have two original Originals that aren't getting any newer.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Got this incoming soon, but with a SS band.



Wenger Battalion III diver (quartz). I used to own one awhile back (this is actually my picture of my old one). And now I'm getting one to replace this one that I sold because I need a "cheap" quartz watch that I can wear to work and not have to worry about in general. I like the design of this watch so I'm glad that I didn't have to compromise on style and quality for only $99.


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

$31, lightly used, new battery. I can't believe I bought another...


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice! I added this to my list and took the Casio that was similar and to off it. I'd rather spend the extra $10 for this one.



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

emaja said:


> Nice! I added this to my list and took the Casio that was similar and to off it. I'd rather spend the extra $10 for this one.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's a fantastic watch for the money. I've had one before for a few years and it served me well, so that's why I went with it again for a reliable quartz "beater". They retail for $250, but usually they are marked down to around $100~. For that price, the Swiss Made quality, the name brand of Swiss Army, and the style/design can hardly be beat. I used to prefer the black bezel, but the orange one ended up growing on me anyway. Just gives the watch an extra pop of color and separates it from the crowd imo.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

'Incoming' is nice. It almost sounds like you're making, rather than spending, money.

Anyhow. I 'found' (my mistake) some more inevitable clockwork. Again, the theme is China.

*III.*










The vintage vibe, no-nonsense design, the shock resistance... I'm looking forward to this one.

*IV.*










The MΩnster that is meant to close off, for the time being, the 'gateway' to Planet SRP313K2. Further justification can be found in the fact that it honours a very nice watch (a Seamaster is not in the cards, for even more time being) and that my collection was in desperate need of a GMT watch.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

I have got this in the mail on the way here. Hope I got a good deal. <100


----------



## JoeRogan (Feb 28, 2014)

2 Steinharts - Aviation Auto and Ocean 1 GMT Black. I also picked up a blue/red bezel for the Ocean 1 GMT, that'll go on it when it arrives. This will complete my buying for a while since I basically totally overhauled the collection.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Astraeus said:


> *IV.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find this?? How much??


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Oilers Fan said:


> Where did you find this?? How much??



















$50,-


----------



## mrmojo (Jan 27, 2014)

I've got two incoming.

1. Cheapie automatic (pic from seller):









2. Not cheapie Seiko Solar SSC017P1 (pic off the web):









Can't wait!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Astraeus said:


> 'Incoming' is nice. It almost sounds like you're making, rather than spending, money.
> 
> Anyhow. I 'found' (my mistake) some more inevitable clockwork. Again, the theme is China.
> 
> ...


I had the original.. Awesome watch! Got stolen :-\ but I like the text on the dial.. Not trying to cheat anyone haha

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

whoa said:


> I had the original.. Awesome watch! Got stolen :-\


That seriously sucks. Which watch eventually came to replace your SeaMaster?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Astraeus said:


> That seriously sucks. Which watch eventually came to replace your SeaMaster?


It really do.. I bought it in Kuwait on my only RnR from Iraq (infantry in 2004), most expensive watch I ever had.. So there was way more than just the watch to this.. Thought about getting another but won't be THAT one.. But craving for a seamaster 300m or a speed master..

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks to a trade I have this one shipping to me tomorrow. The only pic needed is:









But we almost must say goodbye to my Halios Tropik B. I just couldn't bond with it but it's off to a better home.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

This little affordable ;-)
Never a big fan of this brand till i saw this one.....just waiting for delivery now !


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Won this one on eBay the other night.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Thanks to a trade I have this one shipping to me tomorrow. The only pic needed is:
> 
> View attachment 1426736
> 
> ...


When I saw the ad this morning and then the SOLD on it....I knew it was you. Didn't' know if you bought it or trade it but I knew it was you....DAMN YOU!


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> When I saw the ad this morning and then the SOLD on it....I knew it was you. Didn't' know if you bought it or trade it but I knew it was you....DAMN YOU!


Now now fella's no fighting now....
Damn you jason now i love it too ;-)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> When I saw the ad this morning and then the SOLD on it....I knew it was you. Didn't' know if you bought it or trade it but I knew it was you....DAMN YOU!





beeman101 said:


> Now now fella's no fighting now....
> Damn you jason now i love it too ;-)


Heh, sorry, I had this at the top of my radar after getting to check out Dave0944's Blackbeard on Saturday at the GTG. It just happened to coincide perfectly with flipping my Tropik B.


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

Astraeus said:


> $50,-


OK. Now what's the number. The one over the photo comes up with nothin'.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been MIA from the forums for just about forever. Popped back in to clear out some straps recently....and now this is incoming tomorrow according to FedEx. Remembering why I had to start avoiding this place.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Good to see you back Bill


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

IRBilldozer said:


> I've been MIA from the forums for just about forever. Popped back in to clear out some straps recently....and now this is incoming tomorrow according to FedEx. Remembering why I had to start avoiding this place.
> View attachment 1426971


I lurked for four years or so before caving in and joining...
Now it is too late and I'll be here forever! 
Hopefully my tastes will at least improve as I slowly spiral out of control.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Saw someone with the gold version on at the coffee shop so... Of course... I had to have one.

Edit: well...MAYBE I just added this to the order too....


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

emaja said:


> OK. Now what's the number. The one over the photo comes up with nothin'.


That number should be correct, though. The URL is .../store/1041658. You could also try a search for OMG Watch (and then sort on Price (lowest first)). That's how I found my (future) SeatMaster.


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

This! 7-21 days shipping... :-(
Can't wait!


----------



## wtb2612 (Oct 31, 2012)

Just won this on the bay for about 169 bucks. Serviced just 2 weeks ago, can't wait.


----------



## Lumejunkie (Jan 18, 2014)

No date scuba dude just came in the mail. The bracelet was ok but I like the black strap and chocolate nato better


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Gisae said:


> Since I have a black nighthawk incoming, I thought I'd order the complete opposite; a white mini monster automatic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this monster so much, I ordered it's ancestor:


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Got one of these coming as of this afternoon. Secondhand IWI. It ain't the original, but with an ETA automatic, sapphire crystal and a domed acrylic bezel, I'm pretty excited to add it to the stable.


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

Birth year Speedy Pro headed my way. Should be here Monday. Never wanted a Monday to get here so badly!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on a blue Orient Mako and a black Orient Ray  this is after many months of flirting with the idea. Can't wait


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

Little old sea lion on it's way:


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Peteworrall said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a blue Orient Mako and a black Orient Ray  this is after many months of flirting with the idea. Can't wait


Jelly, I want both of these pieces. Just barely lost the chance at a black Ray from another WUS'er. 
Where did you pick them up if I may ask?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Peteworrall said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a blue Orient Mako and a black Orient Ray  this is after many months of flirting with the idea. Can't wait


Great pick ups ! very nearly identical though ;-)


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Classic lines, high dome acrylic, Miyota 9015, Reasonable (40mm) size... Too close to my Alpinist to share a watch box with it? :think: Naaaahhhhhh!!!









b-)b-):-!:-!

















Thanks Shane and WUS!


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Just received this on Thursday, and I had promised pictures so here you go. ESQ Diver 200m, two tone gold and stainless, black dial. Found on the 'bay, cost me $55 delivered. It's got a few minor scratches on the glass, hard to see except in bright sunlight. Runs great and has a nice retro kind of look, size matches the look at about 38mm. I'm diggin' it. Now that's what I consider "Affordable"!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My first mesh bracelet and a zulu are inbound. It's not even here and it's already inspired me to look for large vintage dive watches!


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Jelly, I want both of these pieces. Just barely lost the chance at a black Ray from another WUS'er.
> Where did you pick them up if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Both off the bay. The mako was $207 delivered to the UK from America, including $40 for duty. The ray was £96 delivered to the UK from America, NOT. including any duty, so I might have to pay the bill for that when it lands. I could have got both cheaper I think, but I hate spending too much time shopping around, especially if you might only save a few pounds.



beeman101 said:


> Great pick ups ! very nearly identical though ;-)


Yeah, underneath they're the same watch, but they have different face styles and obviously one's blue and the other black so they'll look different in the flesh and suit different occasions.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waiting is over rated ! I hate it....where are you beautifull


----------



## mavrik13 (Feb 19, 2014)

I wish I had never found this website... here is what I've ordered in the past 2 weeks...

Skagen Klassik - received this one this week. I love the simple, clean design. Very lightweight, slim. Good size as well (40mm, I think a little larger when I measured it). Bought it off eBay. Skagen doesn't get a lot of love from what I can see, but they are certainly worthwhile checking out IMO.










Reactor 60001 - From Amazon.com, saw this in the deals thread. $64 after a 20% off coupon code, hard to beat at that price. Haven't received it yet, but I've read good things.
Amazon.com: REACTOR Men's 60001 Prism Two-Tone Bezel Watch (Amazon Exclusive): Watches










Tommy Hilfiger 1710294 - Purchased this along with the Reactor above. Normally I don't like branded watches, and try to avoid... but I absolutely love the look of the face. 
Amazon.com: Tommy Hilfiger Men's 1710294 Stainless Steel and Leather Strap White Dial Watch: Tommy Hilfiger: Watches










And finally... a Seiko SNN237. Won it off of eBay for <$100, NIB, in an auction. Really looking forward to this one. 









No more I say! Have to stop!


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Dangerous to have eBay as the entertainment when you're home sick


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Wanna have a feel for a cheap automatic china made watch. hahaha!


----------



## peachtreerd (Jun 4, 2013)

Is there a 12-step program for watch collectors? This has gotten out of hand.

Citizen Grand Classic








Bulova 96A102








Seiko SARB065


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

peachtreerd said:


> Is there a 12-step program for watch collectors? This has gotten out of hand.
> 
> Citizen Grand Classic
> View attachment 1430113
> ...


At least you make solid choices! I started a thread about why we choose the pieces we do and it had some helpful replies about limiting your wants and picking up on pieces only if you'll wear them. 
Unfortunately our excitement isn't as strictly utilitarian,and at times watches are picked up just because we really like them, even staring at them in the box is enough to justify keeping them! 
I'm convinced that many of us are truly sick, tis a gift and a curse...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Miles_Wilson said:


> At least you make solid choices! I started a thread about why we choose the pieces we do and it had some helpful replies about limiting your wants and picking up on pieces only if you'll wear them.
> Unfortunately our excitement isn't as strictly utilitarian,and at times watches are picked up just because we really like them, even staring at them in the box is enough to justify keeping them!
> I'm convinced that many of us are truly sick, tis a gift and a curse...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


i believe it's more of an curse(obsession). can't see why is it a gift. pleaase enlighten me. make me feel better.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

djwhyse said:


> i believe it's more of an curse(obsession). can't see why is it a gift. pleaase enlighten me. make me feel better.


Well, unlike static art such as oil and canvas these mechanical creations are useful in themselves while evoking positive emotion of some sort. 
Every piece, so long as it is still in working order, can be used for an earthly purpose; which is one of the only justifications I have for continuing to buy what some consider a simple fashion accessory. 
So, we derive joy and excitement from these little works of art as they relay horological information such as time, date, day, chronograph, moon phase, etc. Unlike a painting they are able to speak to us with valuable information, which I see as a gift of the hobby/obsession. 
I know the curse is inherent in having good taste and buying expensive pieces, (sort of ironic for the affordables section as it were,) but I think there is personal satisfaction and reward to finding a timepiece that is perfect for you in whatever situation you've got in mind. 
Some people just collect and trade watches for the hell of it, I like to wear each and every one if I can and use all the features they offer. There is appreciation in that for their purpose, at least in my eyes. 
My last example is another hobby that can get expensive rather quickly: remote control vehicles. 
These things cost you upwards of a a thousand dollars and tend to break almost every time you go out to race or fly (unless you're a professional in which case you've already invested over $5000 by my calculations when I had a thing for remote control as a kid.) 
At least a quality timepiece lasts a long time with no additional cost save maintenance and occasional repair from accidents. You may be able to give your offspring a timeless $20,000 painting but I can nearly guarantee it will not mean as much to them as a $5,000 watch.
Sorry if I got a tad philosophical there, I got a bit carried away with explanation.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well i guess i had too much time on my hands and after so many purchases i just realised my beautifull really expensive rose wood 6 watch box just ain't enough anymore. Thank you Enablers :-

Got a ridicolously low price if i paid up on the 23rd today itself....so said to myself why not?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I've successfully converted my wife. She just ordered a Christopher Ward W61 trident.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

m0rt said:


> I've successfully converted my wife. She just ordered a Christopher Ward W61 trident.


I don't know if this is a good or bad thing. Hopefully more understanding about the hours spent on WUS and the money spent on watches, but I wouldn't want two people in my house spending money on watches!


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

peachtreerd said:


> Is there a 12-step program for watch collectors? This has gotten out of hand.
> 
> Citizen Grand Classic
> View attachment 1430113
> ...


Peach, those are some really nice watches you have in coming.


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

peachtreerd said:


> Is there a 12-step program for watch collectors? This has gotten out of hand.
> 
> Bulova 96A102
> View attachment 1430114


After seeing it in another thread, I had to bite on the Bulova as well. I was ordering from Amazon anyway, right? I really look forward to receiving this one.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

I knew I wanted at least one Orient watch in the stable and their value is appealing to someone who digs Seiko/Vostok/Citizen so I went ahead and picked up on my favorite style of their flight watch
This is my first purchase from a WUS'ie.







Here's hoping I can stop myself from the madness for a while!
(Seller found a large scratch on the dial window of the Mako I ordered so that one is no longer on its way.) :[


----------



## peachtreerd (Jun 4, 2013)

KMCMax said:


> After seeing it in another thread, I had to bite on the Bulova as well. I was ordering from Amazon anyway, right? I really look forward to receiving this one.


Me too! I had a coupon at one of the gray market dealers, so this one cost me a whopping $68. Like my Breed Benny and and Seiko SNK809K2, I've always been happy with the deals I've found in that price range.


----------



## peachtreerd (Jun 4, 2013)

Rocky_MTN said:


> Peach, those are some really nice watches you have in coming.


Thanks! Those three were the result of that much-pondered watch collector's dilemma we all have occasionally. Do I buy the Tag Carrera Heritage, or do I get all three of these watches for half the price? You see what I chose. Not to say I won't get the Heritage at some point, but it didn't hold up to all three of these.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Got some stuff today, a Timex and some straps









And after some swapping around I ended up with









Quite happy with the result, I got the straps from Timefactors.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Got some stuff today, a Timex and some straps
> 
> View attachment 1431339
> 
> ...


Nice haul. That's a good looking Timex and great straps.

I just had a new arrival as well. My Helson Blackbeard just arrived. This is the best I could get a lume shot after charging it in the window and the darkest I could find is slightly blocking the light with a backpack. I'll have to get a really nice lume shot later but you get the idea.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Nice! Is it.. pink?


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Nice! Is it.. pink?


Really jason ...PINK? ;-)


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Just placed my order for this limited edition Scooby Doo from newcomer Gruppo Gamma this morning. On its way from Singapore soon.

Miyota 8215 and sapphire glass.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Nice! Is it.. pink?


It really is a very nice pink watch. :-d


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

beeman101 said:


> Really jason ...PINK? ;-)


I bet he would look good in pink!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Nice! Is it.. pink?


Heh, it's just the light brown color inside the bag. Here's a couple of better shots.


----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

I just received a shipping notification that my Bombfrog is on it's way!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Bulova 63B153 & Victorinox Officer's Day Date Grey Dial


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> VSA Summit 36172. It will arrive with a dead battery and I'll have to figure out how to remove the notoriously difficult old-style VSA case backs. Gotta learn some time, because I have two original Originals that aren't getting any newer.


I received this today and I'm very happy with it. It's about 37mm and wears small, and has a 20mm strap. It's the perfect size for me. The strap is a bit worn from being shaped in the box for so many years, but still looks great. The watch is very casual/sporty and is quite different from my other VSAs. And the price I paid qualifies as darned cheap. New battery and on my wrist.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I ordered all this from Miniinthebox.com. A 24 mm wide ss watch band. 2 led digital watches a key chain with compass and thermometer(I'm hoping to slip the thermo over a nylon weekender strap.)1 silicone rubber 24 mm watch strap a Zero dial swatch style watch.






that does not include what i ordered last night.A 450 pc assortment of 1.5 mm spring bars, TWO 18 mm wide silicone rubber stracelets(straps that are made to resemble bracelets.) in lime green and orange , one 30 mm diameter orange watch dial and a case back opener ball. Also i have a watch on it's way from DX but it seems to be on a very slow boat from Hong KONG.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

An estimated three more weeks till this baby arrives. It's been quite a wait so far.


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

After 2 months waiting, last saturday I received this one.

Interesting is that at the Seagull's official webstore my order was not updated since I ordered two months ago, and still appears as if the shipment was not done yet.

The watch really nice, finishing is good for the price. On the other side, the bracelet looks cheap, the links are not properly connected, and there's some friction between the links.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

VSA 24975, 30mm, from the bay.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> VSA 24975, 30mm, from the bay.
> 
> View attachment 1431696


You have no idea how many pages I had to go through to find this but so worth it.



neurogenesis said:


> A second 24-watch case. And I'm going to trim my collection to fit.
> View attachment 1367004


----------



## cyclones22 (Mar 15, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger today on this. Been on a watch buying spree of late!










Anyone know the lug width?


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

My Vostok arrived today. 
My goodness, all the reading in the world couldn't prepare me for how nasty the bracelet is. 
Removed and binned in under 5 mins of opening. 

Waiting for the watch to grow on me. It's certainly very different to anything else I've ever seen or owned.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

millenbop said:


> Dangerous to have eBay as the entertainment when you're home sick


I know the problem, but having no budget at all helps. (I'm now in bed being ill... again  )


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

sledgod said:


> My Vostok arrived today.
> My goodness, all the reading in the world couldn't prepare me for how nasty the bracelet is.
> Removed and binned in under 5 mins of opening.
> 
> Waiting for the watch to grow on me. It's certainly very different to anything else I've ever seen or owned.


I have 2 Vostok bracelets I immediately removed from watches. They're the worst bracelets I've ever encountered personally. The bracelet from a cheap Soki diver I got a while back that cost half as much as a new Vostok was significantly better.


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

Sarb017 arrived yesterday, and it's cool as hell! Never figured I'd like a green faced watch.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

mystopp said:


> Sarb017 arrived yesterday, and it's cool as hell! Never figured I'd like a green faced watch.


Congrats, it's an awesome watch!


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

Sure is. Even though most of my collection is Japanese I'm still surprised by the craftsmanship that you get for the price. The Alpinist cost me 360$ before customs, I think that a similarly built Swiss would cost quite a bit more.

Obligatory pic :


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## sveol (Mar 9, 2013)

The mailman just brought this


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

sveol said:


> The mailman just brought this


That's really nice. Where did you get it?


----------



## sveol (Mar 9, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> That's really nice. Where did you get it?


I bought it new from Rob at monsterwatches. Great service. Added a Sapphire @order and Rob installed it and regulated the watch before sending it.

The strap is from Brady, black sailcloth.

http://www.bradystraps.com/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=7&=SID


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Sinn 556 A on bracelet. Mmmm, ramen for dinner


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

neurogenesis it seems like basically every third post in this thread is by you :-d 

That Sinn looks absolutely amazing though!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mystopp said:


> Sure is. Even though most of my collection is Japanese I'm still surprised by the craftsmanship that you get for the price. The Alpinist cost me 360$ before customs, I think that a similarly built Swiss would cost quite a bit more.
> 
> Obligatory pic :


Wow, that's a good price. Is it new? Where did you buy it from?


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

I bought it from watch-shop on Rakuten. I believe that seiko3s sells it for the same price.

Sent from my Amazon Otter using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> Sinn 556 A on bracelet. Mmmm, ramen for dinner
> 
> View attachment 1432772


Wow, that's definitely awesome. Sinn is definitely a droolworthy brand so wear it in good health and, before I forget...









Oh, and the best Ramen I've ever had is in the Orange County, CA area. If you ever get to California then go to Shin-sen-gumi Ramen. I don't eat meat (and haven't in about 18 years) and I eat there when we're out visiting family and the broth is a pork broth.


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

No watch, but something to help me out.


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

Got this yesterday. the watch looks ok, but the strap..feels n looks cheap....


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

tet said:


> Got this yesterday. the watch looks ok, but the strap..feels n looks cheap....
> 
> View attachment 1433173


Ive been lusting over one of those for a few weeks know. May I ask where you found it?


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Time to level up in photography.


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

FPSPearce said:


> Ive been lusting over one of those for a few weeks know. May I ask where you found it?


I found it here;

44mm Classic BLUE Sunray NAV B-Uhr Flieger Watch with 6497 Movement Swan Neck

but it says out of stock. you need to email them and ask about it. I got it for USD141 include shipping.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I have both of these incoming. More to be ordered over the next day or so. My wife is onboard with a project. She's actually supporting it. I need to act fast!















Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

trying to decide what I want more this

or this

I just have to decide


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

FPSPearce said:


> trying to decide what I want more this
> 
> or this
> 
> I just have to decide


I have both the Seiko and a Vostok Komandirskie, my recommendation is the Seiko! 
That's just my two cents now. I know if you want a dive watch and you end up with an Orange Monster there is a high likelihood you will be happy.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

FPSPearce said:


> trying to decide what I want more this
> 
> or this
> 
> I just have to decide


I say go with the Vostok, but my opinion is jaded. I've never been a fan of the OM. Either way, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> I say go with the Vostok, but my opinion is jaded. I've never been a fan of the OM. Either way, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999





Miles_Wilson said:


> I have both the Seiko and a Vostok Komandirskie, my recommendation is the Seiko!
> That's just my two cents now. I know if you want a dive watch and you end up with an Orange Monster there is a high likelihood you will be happy.


I suppose I am biased too seeing as I saved up a while for my Monster. I do love the Vostok too though, they are just two very different watches. As just stated by jelliottz either choice would be satisfying no doubt!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just won this auto-dirskie, looks like an early 90s model in decent condition. Not bad for $25


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> Just won this auto-dirskie, looks like an early 90s model in decent condition. Not bad for $25
> View attachment 1434535


That dial is awesome! Now go order a Murphy bezel and red insert.

Great find!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

710288 from zenitar | eBay

This is in the post, well, at least it's been paid for, delivery date tbc. I was inspired by the Eaglemoss Military Watch Collection, and the forum comments about the price of genuine Russian watches, so jumped the gun instead of waiting for the magazine.

I wanted the higher-spec waterproof standard so I could swim in it, like my old Seiko Kinetic.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Orient SK Diver just arrived this afternoon. I love the post lady. Removed the crap bracelet that was on it, cleaned it up nice and slipped into some black leather shoes. Really makes the dial pop. Love that vintage stuff! (also posted in F74.)


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I have both of these incoming. More to be ordered over the next day or so. My wife is onboard with a project. She's actually supporting it. I need to act fast!
> Sent from my SGH-T999


I like where this is going. Is that an 8mm Rolex crown? How, where, and for how much (if you don't mind me asking, just curious) did you score that dial and crown for? Also, what is that eagle logo on the Tudor dial?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I like where this is going. Is that an 8mm Rolex crown? How, where, and for how much (if you don't mind me asking, just curious) did you score that dial and crown for? Also, what is that eagle logo on the Tudor dial?


Its not 8mm. I wish it was, but my wife would have killed me for buying a $500 crown.

I don't mind at all. It all came from ebay. The dial is a gen (but reprint) Snowflake dial and the crown is a 7mm 703 Sub crown. Dial = $65 (a steal in my book) Crown w/o tube = $53 (slightly below average)

The eagle logo is from the United Arab Emerites military. I have found pictures of this UAE logo on traditional Tudor Sub's, but not on a Tudor Snowflake yet. Still trying to locate one.

I'm using an aftermarket case / crystal, and I have an ETA 2824 to make it tick. When all is said and done, I should have a nice franken Tudor Snowflake Milsub. I'm thinking about getting the case back engraved with my initials and a number of some sort. Complete the Milsub feel.

Its a franken. I know it will never be worth more than the sum of its parts, but I think its going to be damn cool when I'm done with it.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I have both of these incoming. More to be ordered over the next day or so. My wife is onboard with a project. She's actually supporting it. I need to act fast!
> View attachment 1434321
> 
> View attachment 1434322
> ...





jelliottz said:


> Its not 8mm. I wish it was, but my wife would have killed me for buying a $500 crown.
> 
> I don't mind at all. It all came from ebay. The dial is a gen (but reprint) Snowflake dial and the crown is a 7mm 703 Sub crown. Dial = $65 (a steal in my book) Crown w/o tube = $53 (slightly below average)
> 
> ...


And now everything has been ordered. 















Now I have to wait...

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Its not 8mm. I wish it was, but my wife would have killed me for buying a $500 crown.
> 
> I don't mind at all. It all came from ebay. The dial is a gen (but reprint) Snowflake dial and the crown is a 7mm 703 Sub crown. Dial = $65 (a steal in my book) Crown w/o tube = $53 (slightly below average)
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, that's what it's all about though, fun! Good luck with the project and remember to post a million pics of it when you're done!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Its not 8mm. I wish it was, but my wife would have killed me for buying a $500 crown.
> 
> I don't mind at all. It all came from ebay. The dial is a gen (but reprint) Snowflake dial and the crown is a 7mm 703 Sub crown. Dial = $65 (a steal in my book) Crown w/o tube = $53 (slightly below average)
> 
> ...


@jelli - I saw a post of yours in a different thread (I think) of a Franken snowflake GMT. That was awesome. You're making me a Franken fan. I found myself cruising eBay looking at cases a dials the other day before I came to the conclusion that I must be losing my mind thinking I was really just going to grab some tweezers and a screwdriver and go to town making a watch.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Blue Orient President










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Waiting for these two


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> @jelli - I saw a post of yours in a different thread (I think) of a Franken snowflake GMT. That was awesome. You're making me a Franken fan. I found myself cruising eBay looking at cases a dials the other day before I came to the conclusion that I must be losing my mind thinking I was really just going to grab some tweezers and a screwdriver and go to town making a watch.


Thanks. Nothing wrong with picking up tweezers and screw drivers and having a go at it. Start with something cheap that you don't mind breaking. I've broken my fair share of pieces. I say jump in and see what happens. Go to a thrift store and buy some cheapies. Practice taking it apart and putting it together. Then have a go at a real one.









This doesn't actually have any genuine parts like my new one will. Its just a sterile mod, put together from a cheap case, dial and hands, and a little effort on my part.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

got this on the slow boat from china!!









chico


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

chicolabronse said:


> got this on the slow boat from china!!
> 
> View attachment 1436152
> 
> ...


That red "60" on the sub-dial is outstanding against the gray and white dial!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

Marty McFly's watch in Back to the Future: Casio CA53W-1.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Aww man, I was about to sell one of these for the hefty price of one US dollar...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Its not 8mm. I wish it was, but my wife would have killed me for buying a $500 crown.
> 
> I don't mind at all. It all came from ebay. The dial is a gen (but reprint) Snowflake dial and the crown is a 7mm 703 Sub crown. Dial = $65 (a steal in my book) Crown w/o tube = $53 (slightly below average)
> 
> ...


I think you should make 13 of them and call 'em the Elliotz Ocean III.

Just to mess with their heads.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

No longer incoming, as it arrived yesterday.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> I think you should make 13 of them and call 'em the Elliotz Ocean III.
> 
> Just to mess with their heads.


I dig it. Now to go find 12 more dials...

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Mattyfury (Feb 10, 2014)

whats the model # on this? in love <3



plot said:


> An estimated three more weeks till this baby arrives. It's been quite a wait so far.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Mattyfury said:


> whats the model # on this? in love <3


Looks like yobokies pro hunter mod.

This arrived today:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jopex said:


> Looks like yobokies pro hunter mod.
> 
> This arrived today:


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

jopex said:


> Looks like yobokies pro hunter mod.
> 
> This arrived today:


Dammit, now I've got another watch to add to my wish list. This looks spectacular.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Expecting this:










I got this:










Sooner than expected. And probably a bit too faithful to the original as well:










Yep. The ClΩnΩmeter.

Quite a diversion from planet 'Kassaw' and 'Marsmandy'...


----------



## sveol (Mar 9, 2013)

This just arrived today. SKZ325. Not by post but by face to face. Still counts?


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

Snapped up this 24h Raketa from a BIN auction. My first 24h watch, I love the look and this one seems to have a movement marked 2623. Think I got a deal, but we'll see what kind of shape it's really in when it arrives!


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Here are the orients i bought from fellow WUS member.
Can't resist..


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Astraeus said:


> ...a bit too faithful to the original as well...


That's too bad you didn't get your Seatmaster. In fact, if I could get one with nothing but Seatmaster and GMT on the dial, I'd want one.


----------



## cyclones22 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ugh my 4th purchase in the last 30 days or so. I've got a problem! But for $354, I couldn't say no.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

neurogenesis said:


> That's too bad you didn't get your Seatmaster. In fact, if I could get one with nothing but Seatmaster and GMT on the dial, I'd want one.


i would get 1 with Seemaster and Chlorometer.. (maybe not)
hahaah..


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

neurogenesis said:


> That's too bad you didn't get your Seatmaster. In fact, if I could get one with nothing but Seatmaster and GMT on the dial, I'd want one.


Yeah, I'd love to have a genuine "Clone-o-meter". I really think some of these mushrooms should just aim for hilarity: I know if that "bathing ape" was more in the price range of a Soki or (ugh) "Sewor", probably half the forum would have one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm convinced this "WIS" is a sickness. I think this does it. I can't think of anything else I want. The blue diver will have to wait. 2014 has destroyed my savings and it's March 29. I will be blocking watchrecon.com at my router.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm convinced this "WIS" is a sickness. I think this does it. I can't think of anything else I want. The blue diver will have to wait. 2014 has destroyed my savings and it's March 29. I will be blocking watchrecon.com at my router.
> 
> View attachment 1437802


Hah!

You'll be back.

I give it 6 days before you're back on the prowl.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

docvail said:


> Hah!
> 
> You'll be back.
> 
> I give it 6 days before you're back on the prowl.


Hurry up and send my Spectre. PLEASE.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm convinced this "WIS" is a sickness. I think this does it. I can't think of anything else I want. The blue diver will have to wait. 2014 has destroyed my savings and it's March 29. I will be blocking watchrecon.com at my router.
> 
> View attachment 1437802


Dude. Did u buy another sumo? Is that what I am gathering from your post? Is that ur 3rd time ?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Dude. Did u buy another sumo? Is that what I am gathering from your post? Is that ur 3rd time ?


You. . .you. . .you say that like it's a BAD thing.

At least I didn't buy another stock bracelet this time.  If you need more links, I know someone selling one!

I didn't mention the sickness is so bad that I've now ventured off WUS to find what i want. This one was on TZ. Lord save me when I list some stuff on the 'bay tonight. . .


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I think this does it. I can't think of anything else I want. The blue diver will have to wait.
> 
> View attachment 1437802


...yup. thats what we all say... 

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm convinced this "WIS" is a sickness. I think this does it. I can't think of anything else I want. The blue diver will have to wait. 2014 has destroyed my savings and it's March 29. I will be blocking watchrecon.com at my router.
> 
> View attachment 1437802


Well. If it makes you feel better you have the perfect wrist for that watch


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm convinced this "WIS" is a sickness. I think this does it. I can't think of anything else I want. The blue diver will have to wait. 2014 has destroyed my savings and it's March 29. I will be blocking watchrecon.com at my router.
> 
> View attachment 1437802


That is a bloody awesome watch.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

jjolly said:


> Well. If it makes you feel better you have the perfect wrist for that watch


Sadly, that is the seller's picture. Doesn't look quite so big on me. LOL

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm convinced this "WIS" is a sickness. *I think this does it. *
> 
> View attachment 1437802


uh-huh...right...:-d


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

I have had my eye on this ESQ by Movado "Catalyst" watch for a while. No way was I going to pay $500 for it, but in looking around I saw it came up on WoW for $179 and flex payments. I had really spent the watch budget, but this was too good to pass up.

Yes, I know it is basically a Movado fashion watch but it has a quality quartz movement. No more for me for a while. Saving for a Hamilton now.


----------



## cyclones22 (Mar 15, 2014)

I wear that exact same when I bike around the neighborhood. Got it dirt cheap from Ashford.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I actually prefer the looks of most ESQ's to almost any Movado.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

I think I just found gold on Taobao. Will order both of these when the recharge system on Taobao is up and running again.

View attachment 1438384

View attachment 1438386


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

IPA said:


> I think I just found gold on Taobao.


As it happens, I'm also looking into those (on Ali... trying to communicate with the seller as to the various options on offer (nonsensical colours, rather than the model numbers as also featured on your pictures)). What's 'your' price?


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Astraeus said:


> As it happens, I'm also looking into those (on Ali... trying to communicate with the seller as to the various options on offer (nonsensical colours, rather than the model numbers as also featured on your pictures)). What's 'your' price?


The black one is 395 RMB and the one with bracelet is 595 RMB. As you say, they are available in quite many options, the bracelet adds 200 RMB, and you can add 100 RMB on the black one for a movement in "gold".


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

This is the one I'm talking/thinking about:


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Astraeus said:


> This is the one I'm talking/thinking about:


That price can not be right? The movement itself is more expensive than that?


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

IPA said:


> That price can not be right? The movement itself is more expensive than that?


I don't know. There's only one shop with that price, though. If only they would enlighten me in their colour scheme...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Loys MTR (whatever that means..MotorTurningRoad? MultiTwistingRing? MyTurquiseRage?) 7002...looks like new Monster...it will be interesting, since I have no 22 mm straps at all...damn. Well shipping usually takes 4 weeks, so I will have to trade few of 20 mm natos I have at home for something 2 mm wider.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1438599


Very nice, Dave.

Curious what the Russian verbiage at 6 says?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> You. . .you. . .you say that like it's a BAD thing.
> 
> At least I didn't buy another stock bracelet this time.  If you need more links, I know someone selling one!
> 
> I didn't mention the sickness is so bad that I've now ventured off WUS to find what i want. This one was on TZ. Lord save me when I list some stuff on the 'bay tonight. . .


I like the BoR bracelet but fear it might be too shiny  on the fence of getting one. 
Can't make fun of you too much. I just bought a 4 month old black sumo to replace the black one I got in trade. About a 45 dollar difference between the one I sold with the bracelet I bought from you and the new one. I'm a sad person for doing all that work for a sumo in better shape. 
One good thing is that the newer one is in Canada so no f'ing customs to deal with. 
Do u have the BoR with the sumo incoming? Would lobe to hear ur thoughts on it.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

A couple of vintage Rados.
Balboa Eiger:









And my first Diastar chronometer:









Sellers pics.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> Very nice, Dave.
> 
> Curious what the Russian verbiage at 6 says?


автоподзавод = "selfwinding"


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks mate.

Would be lost without Viktor's translation


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

jopex said:


> Looks like yobokies pro hunter mod.
> 
> This arrived today:


truly wonderfull watch. seen it yesterday, held it on wrist. over here we call those crowns ...errrmm...something that Pamela Anderson is most known for and this , along side Longines LD, is one of the most beautifull doubleboo..errr...doublecrown watches i have ever seen. Stunning.



> Thanks mate.
> 
> Would be lost without Viktor's translation


good thing I have learned cyrilic alphabet or "азбука" in primary school. Alos good thing I did not have to learn russian. it is difficult language.


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

sinner777 said:


> something that Pamela Anderson is most known for


Horrible life choices?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

no..the other two things. Silicon filled.


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

I know, its Hemorrhoid cushions isn't it?

She's a known sufferer. such a shame.

large breasts though.

 k.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

scottjc said:


> A couple of vintage Rados.
> Balboa Eiger:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Stunning.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> Wow. Stunning.


Thanks mate.

I've searched for a few years and got through a couple of dodgy frankens before finding this one.

This is a real grail rarity for me.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

Both black and white Rodinas are back in stock at good-stuffs. I've got a white one on the way, after about 2 months of hemming and hawing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have this one on the way from e-bay, figured it was worth a $50 lol


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

IPA said:


> I think I just found gold on Taobao. Will order both of these when the recharge system on Taobao is up and running again.
> 
> View attachment 1438384
> 
> View attachment 1438386


Taobao has apparantly fixed their recharging problems, so now these two are on their way. Did a slight change to the silver one and ditched the bracelet and went with a leather strap on that one also.


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

Great delivery from NYWatchStore - ordered it on the 21st, reached the country on the 26th, but the postal office kept it from the 28th till today as they don't want to work saturdays... Plus customs charged me extra with VAT... o|
17 places occupied in the box - 1 more left - I really have to get myself that Nighthawk! :think:


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

*I. Need. To. Stop.*

If I go on ordering watches like this, there'll be more of them in the mail than in the drawer...

Waiting for a...

*(1)* 'Maolex' (duotone (_my first_), jubilee bracelet (_idem_), and 'personality cult' for $5.74)










*(2)* 'Huey Lewis' (because it's hip to be square)










*(3)* A vintage Shanghai (which doesn't hide its origen, which is nice for a change)










*(4)* A ViscΩnt from Planet Marsmandy










and *(5)* a 'Tossit' retro dresser (on leather and in colour-a sight unseen; quartz, €10.27)


----------



## 3wheeler7 (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, I had an Invicta 8926OB in the post until Friday when it arrived.
Love it, price is currently low on Amazon at £62.99 incl delivery, for a watch that puts many more expensive offerings to shame. Now fitted with the Seiko NH35A movement which is a peach!

Regards
Tony


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Astraeus said:


> *I. Need. To. Stop.*
> 
> If I go on ordering watches like this, there'll be more of them in the mail than in the drawer...


Lol, I have the same problem.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1438599


Me too. Couldn't resist SE quality and on an Orange dial. Just sold my 100 SE black dial to make room...


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Can someone please stop me from ordering this:
View attachment 1439728


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

IPA said:


> Can someone please stop me from ordering this:
> View attachment 1439728


Nope.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Nope.


Haha, thanks

I think it may look better with silver case instead of gold, what do you think? (bottom left)
View attachment 1439753


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Both the avataars look so good....But if it was me...
black dial/gold case or silver dial/silver case


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

IPA said:


> Haha, thanks
> 
> I think it may look better with silver case instead of gold, what do you think? (bottom left)
> View attachment 1439753


I'm not a fan of gold on watches, but in this case I think the gold gives the whole watch more definition (from those pictures).

I don't think I would wear the gold, but that's just me.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm not a fan of gold on watches, but in this case I think the gold gives the whole watch more definition (from those pictures).
> 
> I don't think I would wear the gold, but that's just me.


I am not that big fan of gold on watches either, but I think it works in this case (intended)
I guess I am leaning towards the steel case with silver dial. Thank you for your inputs!

Edit:
here you can see some more pictures of the silver one:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.100.NyeCYB&id=22493611536&_u=v1r79iui8e99


----------



## Borderer (Jan 2, 2014)

Very nice. Where can you buy these from?


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Borderer said:


> Very nice. Where can you buy these from?


I am on an internship to China, so in my case I would be ordering it from Taobao, but I think you can order them from their sister sites? They are pretty much standard Seagull m190s with better color combinations (IMHO), rebranded


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

IPA said:


> Can someone please stop me from ordering this:
> View attachment 1439728


That is an old man watch, roman numerals, somewhat cheesy cushy looking crown, even the font on the brand. It would be perfectly normal to also call the look "classical" but to me it just looks old.

Hey you asked for it!


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

IPA said:


> Can someone please stop me from ordering this:


I am far from in awsky. What movement is one supposed to be a part of, here?

Did that stop you?


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Astraeus said:


> I am far from in awsky. What movement is one supposed to be a part of, here?
> 
> Did that stop you?


There are many rebranded Seagull watches, actually, the watch being based on st19 is the main reason I want it. I also think that it looks better than most st19 options within an affordable price range. You dont have to stop me, I will order the silver cased one haha


----------



## Borderer (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks IPA



IPA said:


> I am on an internship to China, so in my case I would be ordering it from Taobao, but I think you can order them from their sister sites? They are pretty much standard Seagull m190s with better color combinations (IMHO), rebranded


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

3wheeler7 said:


> Well, I had an Invicta 8926OB in the post until Friday when it arrived.


Wear it with Pride!


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> Me too. Couldn't resist SE quality and on an Orange dial. Just sold my 100 SE black dial to make room...


Looking forward to to seeing these in the flesh for the same reasons you opted to buy it


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

I really need to stop checking the bargains thread....









I wasn't even shopping for one of these....


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

gcmarx said:


> Horrible life choices?


HA!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Another cheap Vostok... Taking a bit of a risk on this one, seller has very little feedback and the pictures are bad. The price was right however...













It is a Soviet Komandirskie, this model is known as the "Rising Sun".


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

IPA said:


> There are many rebranded Seagull watches, actually, the watch being based on st19 is the main reason I want it. I also think that it looks better than most st19 options within an affordable price range. You dont have to stop me, I will order the silver cased one haha


Unless it's super, super cheap, I wouldn't do it.

The ST19 is not nearly as reliable as it's reputed to be. If you're into an ST19-based bicompax chrono with a dressy style, and you can go closer to $400, I'd check out Perpetual watches. That dude's legit, and makes sure every movement he puts in a watch is running right before he sells it.

Check out the C-01 through C-04 at the bottom of this page - Chinese Venus 175 / The Best Chinese Made Chronograph Movement

Actually, I just read the banner at the top. Apparently all his chronos are booked through the first quarter of 2015 (told you he was legit).

Maybe try finding one used on watchrecon or lionseek.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Is this where I'm supposed to come to say...

I scratched the early-70s date-free manual-wind Seiko itch for only $50 _THANK GOD_. Some days I was looking all doey-eyed at King Seikos at ten times the price.

Ultra sober looks - and some cleaning up needed I guess....









36mm case, going to put it on a black strap, make the most of its sternness


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

I have these two on the way:


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

ApexWildCard said:


> I have these two on the way:


Love that Certina. Congrats. Jealous.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

docvail said:


> Unless it's super, super cheap, I wouldn't do it.
> 
> The ST19 is not nearly as reliable as it's reputed to be. If you're into an ST19-based bicompax chrono with a dressy style, and you can go closer to $400, I'd check out Perpetual watches. That dude's legit, and makes sure every movement he puts in a watch is running right before he sells it.
> 
> ...


Bicompax chrono is what I am after as I find them better looking than with three sub dials (my grail is the Portuguese 7 days).
It depends what you put in super cheap, but the one I linked to can be had for about 200$ new


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

IPA said:


> Bicompax chrono is what I am after as I find them better looking than with three sub dials (my grail is the Portuguese 7 days).
> It depends what you put in super cheap, but the one I linked to can be had for about 200$ new


Sorry, but I wouldn't do it.

I used the same movement in the first model from my brand, and I just wouldn't trust it at that retail price. The defect rate can be high, even when sourcing top grade (AAA) movements, and they can be messed up before they even leave the Seagull factory.

Mr. Thomas (formerly of Hong Kong Seagull and 1963 Chinese Air Force Chrono re-issue fame) is one of the only two people I know who seems to be able to reliably source good ST19 movements and sell the watches at a reasonable price. The guy from Perpetual is the other one. The '63 and the chronos from Perpetual are all north of $300. And other than a reliable movement, you're not getting a lot of watch at that price. They typically have low water resistance, and lower cost components (acrylic rather than sapphire glass, for instance). Seagull's own models with that movement go for closer to $500, if not higher.

We had the devil of a time just getting the movements, and we ended up having to order a lot extra to replace the duds. The movement alone costs close to $100. If someone's selling a watch with that movement for $200, they're cutting some serious corners. I don't see how they can do it when you include the cost of the box, other components, assembly, warranty, shipping, merchant fees, etc.

I guess what I'm saying is either pick one up for stupid cheap (whatever that is to you), so you're not worried about it breaking in 6 months and not having a warranty, or pony up $300 or more and get one that's going to last longer. Spend less and don't worry about it or spend more and feel good about it.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

docvail said:


> Sorry, but I wouldn't do it.
> 
> I used the same movement in the first model from my brand, and I just wouldn't trust it at that retail price. The defect rate can be high, even when sourcing top grade (AAA) movements, and they can be messed up before they even leave the Seagull factory.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for sharing your insight! Guess I have to keep looking


----------



## SuperMirage (Apr 1, 2014)

First post, first "fun" watch purchase. This is probably the start of something I'll regret. 

Been reading a lot about affordables on here, finding the choices overwhelming. A nice Seiko 5 automatic may be in my future, but as a big F1/rally fan, I wanted something black, "sporty", with a resin strap that still works for business casual. Read up on hundreds of different models, kept coming back to this one.

Casio Edifice EQS-A500B-1AV









Loving it so far.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

SuperMirage said:


> First post, first "fun" watch purchase. This is probably the start of something I'll regret.
> 
> Been reading a lot about affordables on here, finding the choices overwhelming. A nice Seiko 5 automatic may be in my future, but as a big F1/rally fan, I wanted something black, "sporty", with a resin strap that still works for business casual. Read up on hundreds of different models, kept coming back to this one.
> 
> ...


 - welcome to wus!


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Just paid for this too...all should be in later this week or first part of next week...

Helson Tortuga in Orange comes complete with bag, straps, mesh, band and tools......beautiful can not wait.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

My new most favourite digital 
Gave him a name. Angry Bird


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

laikrodukas said:


> Gave him a name. Angry Bird


Daft Punk?


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

ApexWildCard said:


> JTortuga


Have you seen _Breaking Bad_?


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

ApexWildCard said:


> I have these two on the way:


The Alpha Marine in that color combo steals my heart every time. A good friend of mine has a Deep Blue and the quality is impeccable. Wear it with pride and enjoy!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

I had to return Davosa Professional Diver as i couldn't get used to it's style.
Getat is messing up with my order of Marina Militare 44mm Regatta.

Now just ordered this Revue Thommen Seamark from ebay. Hope things go straight with this.


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

As of ten minutes ago, a HMT Pilot and a bund strap.

Thinking of pulling the trigger on a White Pilot.......


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

New Armida A9 1200m diver arrived today. I only have time for a quick shot, but for a first impression, I am really pleased. It has a bubble back, but basically looks and feels like a 200m or 300m diver on the wrist, and with a 39mm bezel diameter, is the smallest diver I've owned (my wrist is about 7.25")


----------



## cyclones22 (Mar 15, 2014)

Well, I guess I jinxed myself on that Orient Star Retrograde. Discount Watch Store screwed me over and told me today they can't fulfill the order I placed on Saturday even though the item was "In Stock" as late as yesterday. Said Orient didn't have any more yada yada yada. Oh well. I'll wait for the next deal on a watch that catches my eye.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Miles_Wilson said:


> The Alpha Marine in that color combo steals my heart every time. A good friend of mine has a Deep Blue and the quality is impeccable. Wear it with pride and enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thanks_* Miles,*_ I picked up the 45mm white and oranage for 314.00 shipped on shophq. Could not pass it up as wanted a white or cream faced diver with full lume, 9015 movement and sapphire!

They have 42mm or 45mm white/orange or white/green for 314.00 on special. promo code you can locate for free shipping or extra 15% off for new customers too. Limited time so get em while you can.

Steal it...wear it...do not fret about scuffs or marks at this price + looks like a million $$$ !










I also have this one with ETA swiss and love it wear all the time and gets ++ comments each time..










Chet


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> I scratched the early-70s date-free manual-wind Seiko itch for only $50 _THANK GOD_. Some days I was looking all doey-eyed at King Seikos at ten times the price.
> 
> Ultra sober looks - and some cleaning up needed I guess....
> 
> ...


I have a black one and a silver one just like that, waiting to be serviced. I was told these are probably asian-market models.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> I have a black one and a silver one just like that, waiting to be serviced. I was told these are probably asian-market models.
> 
> View attachment 1441275
> 
> ...


Yes  while researching the watch before buying it I came across pictures of your watch - and the advice that the lugs are very short! I shall be sure not to pay too much for the strap I'll put on it. I've arranged to send it off for a service/clean/new crystal as soon as I receive it, as I know it hasn't seen a servicing for years. Is it a 18mm strap I'll be needing?


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

ApexWildCard said:


> Thanks_* Miles,*_ I picked up the 45mm white and oranage for 314.00 shipped on shophq. Could not pass it up as wanted a white or cream faced diver with full lume, 9015 movement and sapphire!
> 
> They have 42mm or 45mm white/orange or white/green for 314.00 on special. promo code you can locate for free shipping or extra 15% off for new customers too. Limited time so get em while you can.
> 
> ...


No wonder Deep Blues aren't worth a damn on the used market. Great way to cheapen a brand.

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

docvail said:


> Hah!
> 
> You'll be back.
> 
> I give it 6 days before you're back on the prowl.





abzack said:


> ...yup. thats what we all say...
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk





The Watcher said:


> uh-huh...right...:-d
> 
> View attachment 1438084


Screw you guys. Thanks for the support! This place is like an open bar next to the AA meeting.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Screw you guys. Thanks for the support! This place is like an open bar next to the AA meeting.
> 
> View attachment 1441469


"Oops I did it again" ?

Sent while distracted.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Screw you guys. Thanks for the support! This place is like an open bar next to the AA meeting.
> 
> View attachment 1441469


Actually I'd say it's more like holding an AA meeting in an open bar.

Nice watch, BTW.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Actually I'd say it's more like holding an AA meeting in an open bar.


During happy hour...

Speaking of April Foolishness:










I mean, it's not that I haven't got a watch to wear. I'm just curious as to what I actually ordered...


----------



## millsous (Jan 1, 2014)

Casio PRG-200

Purchasing for an upcoming backpacking trip... and just cause.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Kadloo Vintage Trophy, 2824-2, GMT Bezel, pleased with the deal, thanks WUS!


----------



## cyclones22 (Mar 15, 2014)

Tempting fate, but this time I think it's likely my order will NOT be canceled (chose a different retailer).

Rose gold this time. Trying to break out of the steel polished/brushed rut.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

After a bit of thinking, I finally purchased my first post-WUS watch - a Vostok 420640. It's a birthday present to myself, and it has two weeks to arrive!









Not sure what to get next, will probably decide once this one arrives and I enjoy it a little.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> Yes  while researching the watch before buying it I came across pictures of your watch - and the advice that the lugs are very short! I shall be sure not to pay too much for the strap I'll put on it. I've arranged to send it off for a service/clean/new crystal as soon as I receive it, as I know it hasn't seen a servicing for years. Is it a 18mm strap I'll be needing?


You'll be needing a 19mm strap.


----------



## LE|37 (Jun 5, 2012)

Just bought an alpinist from a local WUS member And now I have an SNKK27 Seiko 5.on the way.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> You'll be needing a 19mm strap.


Oh.

Oh well, if youre searching for a 19mm size, a black crocodile-pattern leather one will probably be the easiest to find. Thank you.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Usually a 20mm will fit just as well, I have a few 19mm watches and I have 20mm straps on all of them.


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

and a getat custom i will pick up today!!! like in an hour i am excited. i also have a jackson tse in the mail, and to be honest and a little ashamed im thinking about a maranez bangla bronze, not ashamed of the watch but of the fact i had three in the mail and am already thinking of another.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just back from a service, looking and sounding lovelier than ever


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Monday was my birthday and looking at the 11 watches I have left, sold one (an over-sized wrist anchor bought back when I didn't know any better), and realized that I don't have a watch with white to white-ish face. So, I bought a Rodina small seconds watch... Looks great in the pictures, bet it looks way better in person... Can't wait!


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

~ Your order has been send - www.steinhartwatches.de ~ 

Dear Mr. Bakker,

we have sent you the following articles:


 
 1x  AP1001   -  APOLLON Automatic 

You can track your shipment with the following ID number.


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

wrist shot....no getat yet.....actually quite annoyed by not recieving it yet but the magrette soothes the pain well


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

zekeryan56 said:


> View attachment 1442718
> 
> wrist shot....no getat yet.....actually quite annoyed by not recieving it yet but the magrette soothes the pain well


Beautiful watch. I'm a big Magrette fan. Wear it in good health and I want to see the rest of the arm too.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

My new dress watch until I am allowed to treat myself to a Tissot powermatic or hamilton jazzmaster


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, I do not know if this the right thread but this watch will be "incoming" if i figure out one question 

What do you think is it rust or dirt? Seller tells me it's just dirt...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Difficult to say, but it does look like rust to me.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

laikrodukas said:


> Hi, I do not know if this the right thread but this watch will be "incoming" if i figure out one question
> 
> What do you think is it rust or dirt? Seller tells me it's just dirt...
> 
> ...


The only dirt I know of that looks like is Georgia red clay! 
Given the position it is difficult to tell though. If there was humidity damage at all it is likely rust, not sure why a movement would be subjected to dirt...


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

That's what i think too  Will pass on this one because price is way too high otherwise i could buy donor movement and replace some things
The watch itself is gorgeous


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

laikrodukas said:


> That's what i think too  Will pass on this one because price is way too high otherwise i could buy donor movement and replace some things
> The watch itself is gorgeous


What model is it if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Certina Waterking 275


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

This:-


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

NATO's for the Orange Monster that's in the mail (I think I need a NATO support group):


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

My genuine crown arrived. I didn't know what all the fuss was over a gen crown vs aftermarket, but I can tell you everything is simply crisp. 









Case and hands should be here this weekend. The dial? The dial is somewhere between 0 and 8,588 miles away.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> NATO's for the Orange Monster that's in the mail (I think I need a NATO support group):


What you'll need is one of these:-










Oh, yeah one of these too


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Brian Hatton said:


> What you'll need is one of these:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sat staring at that one and the one that only had an orange stripe, but decided on the orange only when I realized I already have a double gray stripe NATo, and that I was getting the LeMans design... That said, I wouldn't be too shocked if it ended up in my bag o' NATO's eventually... b-)


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

A beautiful leather strap from Clover Straps


----------



## rdevorse (Oct 30, 2013)

Orient's best.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Bit of a set back on my Black Bay quest, but I think it is totally worth it. 42mm version with probably the best mesh bracelet you can find.









I guess I will have to buy one of these to scratch the Black Bay itch once my watch fund has recovered a little.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> Bit of a set back on my Black Bay quest, but I think it is totally worth it. 42mm version with probably the best mesh bracelet you can find.


Not sure that belongs in the 'Affordable Watches' section... but I am drooling nonetheless!

Anyhow, hopefully someone here can shed some light on the Russian Postal service....

When you get tracking, does it actually update along the way? Perhaps is it like many other countries where it is useless until such time as you actually have it delivered, then 24 hours later is shows as delivered?

It's only been a few days but I want my Vostok.... and there's no movement on the Russian tracking at all.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Monsta_AU said:


> Not sure that belongs in the 'Affordable Watches' section... but I am drooling nonetheless!


Not really affordable, I know. Most of my collection is though, and I spend most of my time here, so I figured I might as well post it here.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I already have the watch. I'm getting the Sinn rubber strap with the rounded ends. User Couls has the best photo of this combination:


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


> I already have the watch. I'm getting the Sinn rubber strap with the rounded ends. User Couls has the best photo of this combination:
> 
> View attachment 1444545


I sooooooo NEED a 556.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Bit of a set back on my Black Bay quest, but I think it is totally worth it. 42mm version with probably the best mesh bracelet you can find.
> 
> View attachment 1444511


Wow. Dude, that's huge. Congrats Landon.

I actually like the SO better than the BB, but that's just me. Never been a big "snowflake" guy. And you're right about the bracelet, I handled on in an AD, and it's incredible.

Enjoy it and wear it in good health, my friend.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> Wow. Dude, that's huge. Congrats Landon.
> 
> I actually like the SO better than the BB, but that's just me. Never been a big "snowflake" guy. And you're right about the bracelet, I handled on in an AD, and it's incredible.
> 
> Enjoy it and wear it in good health, my friend.


Thanks Chris. I think I could just stare at that picture all day. The SOH is gorgeous.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> Bit of a set back on my Black Bay quest, but I think it is totally worth it. 42mm version with probably the best mesh bracelet you can find.
> 
> View attachment 1444511
> 
> ...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Oilers Fan said:


> Bit of a set back on my Black Bay quest, but I think it is totally worth it. 42mm version with probably the best mesh bracelet you can find.
> 
> View attachment 1444511
> 
> ...


This is the exact configuration of the SOH that I crave. I keep worrying about whether it's too shiny though.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> I keep worrying about whether it's too shiny though.


You worry about a Breitling being shiny when you wear a tungsten carbide Rado?

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

scottjc said:


> You worry about a Breitling being shiny when you wear a tungsten carbide Rado?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


Ok, the Rado is shiny in a "keep me polished or I'll show up any fingerprints or specs of dust" kind of way.

The Breitling is shiny in a blingy, "look at me" kind of way. I really do like it though.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Bit of a set back on my Black Bay quest, but I think it is totally worth it. 42mm version with probably the best mesh bracelet you can find.
> 
> View attachment 1444511
> 
> ...


I think this is a completely legitimate reason to delay a BB. Wow... Beautiful.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Very happy with my latest vintage that just arrived, a Cimier


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

I Placed the order this morning.I leave for work Tuesday at noon for two weeks so I may not see it for a while, But its something to look forward to...trying to decide if I'm going to force a patina or earn it.....hmmmm lifes hard decisions!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

LUCH 2209

Luch with 2209 movement. Also have a black and grey cushion case Amphibian from the same seller on the way.


----------



## cyclones22 (Mar 15, 2014)

This arrived today. Retrograde + 2 Panatime mustang straps.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

docvail said:


>


Sir ! that is some out standing dial work right there. Some straight shots/pics please ?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

beeman101 said:


> Sir ! that is some out standing dial work right there. Some straight shots/pics please ?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cerb...here-can-only-one-1006474-10.html#post7622681


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cerb...here-can-only-one-1006474-10.html#post7622681


Between this and my SOH, these next few months will be sweet.

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Croton CA301048SSBL $24 30ATM/990ft

*no more rack clearance?*


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

I thought i was such a wis , that i had all good threads subscribed too. Seems like NOT !


docvail said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cerb...here-can-only-one-1006474-10.html#post7622681


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a SNKK47 incoming, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Oilers Fan said:


> Bit of a set back on my Black Bay quest, but I think it is totally worth it. 42mm version with probably the best mesh bracelet you can find.
> 
> View attachment 1444511
> 
> ...


Oooh, quite tempted by that Parnis. The B'ling is okay too (I love it)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Straps and a movement holder for servicing, scored it all for free with eBay bucks!
Free, the best kind of affordable. Thankfully I've now got a spare NATO for most of my top-shelf watches.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Two just arrived. I wanted to add some color to my mostly dark collection. These two scratched the itch very inexpensively.








I wanted something yellow and after fiddling with the idea of more expensive watches, I wasn't sure it would get much wrist time. So consider this a trial run. The dial has a neat wavey texture on it.








Tough to tell from the photo, but the hands are blue steel. Not sure I'm sold on the color of the bezel though; it doesn't match the hands and looks kinda gaudy in my opinion. Maybe it'll grow on me. The dial is really nice looking though


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a yellow Wenger Aerograph Vintage on the way in.









Also a Hamilton Khaki Field Watch


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Oooh, quite tempted by that Parnis. The B'ling is okay too (I love it)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Will you go up to 43mm Olly?

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Oilers Fan said:


> Will you go up to 43mm Olly?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk


No, I assumed when I saw your post it was 40mm (and even that is pushing it for me).

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> No, I assumed when I saw your post it was 40mm (and even that is pushing it for me).
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


They used to do a 38mm with small seconds. It was a good looker.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Here it is. 







Tempted?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> They used to do a 38mm with small seconds. It was a good looker.


Oh, I was talking about the Parnis which I think is also 43mm. 
I really like the 38mm Breitling but probably not enough to buy it.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Oh, I was talking about the Parnis which I think is also 43mm.
> I really like the 38mm Breitling but probably not enough to buy it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


My mistake.

I just try to get everyone to buy everything!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Oilers Fan said:


> Will you go up to 43mm Olly?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk


Actually it occurs to me now, the correct answer to this question is "only if I'm really excited".


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> My mistake.
> 
> I just try to get everyone to buy everything!


You do a good job, too!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Actually it occurs to me now, the correct answer to this question is "only if I'm really excited".


Lol!! I'm sorry to hear that.:-d



whatmeworry said:


> I really like the 38mm Breitling but probably not enough to buy it.


Have you seen the mesh on these Breitlings??? Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Oilers Fan said:


> Lol!! I'm sorry to hear that.:-d
> 
> Have you seen the mesh on these Breitlings??? Absolutely amazing!!


Tried the SOH on this afternoon again. That mesh is fantastic.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> Tried the SOH on this afternoon again. That mesh is fantastic.


Not too shiny for you then?

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

scottjc said:


> Not too shiny for you then?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


Still debating.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Still debating.


Once you see mine on here a bunch, it will only be a matter of time. I'll be sure to post it everywhere for you.;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Oilers Fan said:


> Once you see mine on here a bunch, it will only be a matter of time. I'll be sure to post it everywhere for you.;-)


Yep. That's how this whole thing works.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> Still debating.


It is a lovely looking piece, go for it!

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Why are you so special that you should be spared, Brad?

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Huey Lewis & Maolex:










Too girlie girlie:


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1446490


Hey Brad, check your PM's. b-)


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

First-time-for-everything-order!
Never ordered from Jay, had a ZULU, gold hardware or leather NATOs.

I'm wary over the leather NATO because the texture on the leather appears inconsistent with in the images but hopefully the one I linked is the one that arrives


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

You people and your NATOs...
First time for me too, just ordered 10 items from NATOStrapCO, can't wait to flip them! :-!


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

Ordered a cheap mesh strap from eBay to see his it looks like on my Monster.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Oh dear!
Another rare Rado on the way, this time a Balboa Aster with a stone dial.
Not sure what the dial is made of, look forward to finding out soon.









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFCDH3 (Dec 6, 2013)

This! Orient CEX5003W from Discount Watch Store. $165 shipped. However, I cannot find another picture of this watch with the same dial configuration. And, NOTHING on WUS. Other CEX5003Ws look like this:






Any ideas? Just a different model year? Or, am I getting duped? Anyone?


----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

So, my wife and I decided that I'm going to get a watch for our wedding anniversaries. While the list of watches that I want is a mile long, none of them really felt like it fit an anniversary until I saw:









(pic via google)

I think that will do nicely. It will be here Monday, but I'm not going to wear it until our anniversary in May. It's going to be a long month! I also think that I am going to sock some funds away so that I can start to purchase some non-affordables for every 5th anniversary.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DesertZero said:


> So, my wife and I decided that I'm going to get a watch for our wedding anniversaries. While the list of watches that I want is a mile long, none of them really felt like it fit an anniversary until I saw:
> 
> View attachment 1447543
> 
> ...


Congrats, Boss!

That beats a stick in the eye!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

So what's the verdict on the Heritage Visodates? They look beautiful (especially the logo) and with a 2836-2 automatic in the affordable range I don't see any downsides to that watch. Any downsides from those in the know?

I go all gaga over divers, so that's where my money goes, but sometimes I wish I had a better dress watch in the collection and this one hits all the check boxes.

Edit:

Nevermind all: I'll start a thread on that separately when I get a chance.


----------



## jdp_69 (Nov 13, 2013)

Folding Clasp - Time 2 Give and http://shop.wornandwound.com/collections/all/products/spring-bar-tool


----------



## EspressoDan (Mar 18, 2014)

$40 DayDate "Homage" from eBay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

EspressoDan said:


> $40 DayDate "Homage" from eBay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't really go wrong for that price!


----------



## EspressoDan (Mar 18, 2014)

Oilers Fan said:


> Can't really go wrong for that price!


Nope! It's an automatic that hand winds AND hacks!

Plus it's my first watch with a bracelet. Hopefully I can remove enough links to get it to fit my girly 6 inch wrists lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

EspressoDan said:


> Nope! It's an automatic that hand winds AND hacks!
> 
> Plus it's my first watch with a bracelet. Hopefully I can remove enough links to get it to fit my girly 6 inch wrists lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've found Bagelsport bracelets a bit of a sod to adjust in the past I'm sorry to say.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## EspressoDan (Mar 18, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> I've found Bagelsport bracelets a bit of a sod to adjust in the past I'm sorry to say.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Any tricks you picked up or do you just cuss at it a lot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

EspressoDan said:


> Any tricks you picked up or do you just cuss at it a lot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have true watch anymore but I'm pretty sure I was unable to get it to fit me (my wrists are about 6.3"). Can't remember if it was because there weren't enough removable links or because I couldn't get some of the links out.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## EspressoDan (Mar 18, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> not enough removable links


I was worried about this actually. Before purchasing and looking closely at the pictures it looked like only 3 or 4 links were actually removable.

Hard to remove is fine, I'm patient. But impossible to remove is a different story. I guess I can always throw it on a leather strap and it'll still look great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shvlhd69 (Mar 2, 2014)

Well it's not in the mail, but I just bought a Rolex Submariner 16613 (blue dial/bezel) and I have a new collectors case and a Panerai homage coming this week. Looking forward to adding to the growing collection which is just now starting to look sorta like the collections I've seen on here....and by the way, the wife finally started *****ing about the addiction today, so I must be doing something right!


----------



## EspressoDan (Mar 18, 2014)

shvlhd69 said:


> Well it's not in the mail, but I just bought a Rolex Submariner 16613 (blue dial/bezel) and I have a new collectors case and a Panerai homage coming this week. Looking forward to adding to the growing collection which is just now starting to look sorta like the collections I've seen on here....and by the way, the wife finally started *****ing about the addiction today, so I must be doing something right!


My girlfriend supports my addiction. She even bought me a watch!

On second thought, this may not be a good thing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shvlhd69 (Mar 2, 2014)

At least you'll be able to make it to the bankruptcy hearing on time!

Guess I just surprise her with a new watch of her own and she'll leave me be for a few more months LOL


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm a Turkish expat living in Jakarta, and I just joined to WUS today. (although I was reading WUS, since many years.) 
I really like this forum, because of the vast information, posted by watch lovers.

I just ordered a Seiko SNK381 yesterday. (It's not really in the mail, but it's on the way to my home








I'd like to share a part of my collection. (As you can see, a watch should have Day/Date/Lume in order to get into my collection.)







21) Seiko 5m43..................(Kinetic, Quartz, day, date, lume) (this is my first watch, which I bought with my own money in 1998 )
22) Invicta Diver 5250.........(Quartz, day, date, lume)
23) Seiko Diver SNE109........(Solar, Quartz, Diver200m, day, date, superlume)
24) Citizen BL5270-64L........(EcoDrive/Solar, Quartz, Perpetual, Chrono, no_lume)
25) Casio W-S210HD...........(Tough Solar, Quartz, Moon Phase&Tide, full calendar, alarm, world time, chrono, illumination)
26) Daniel Steiger evolution..(Chinese Automatic, tourbillion, day, date, month, year, lume)
27) Alba Diver AL4099.........(Automatic, Diver10bar, day, date, lume)
28) Seiko Diver SRP455k......(Automatic, Blue Monster, LimitedEdition100YearsOfSeiko, day, date, superlume)
29) Seiko SNK381...............(Automatic, day, date, superlume) (And I already reserved a spot for SNK381, in my collection )

Cheers,
Baris


----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

Raymond Weil Parsifal won on ebay this morning.

























Cannot wail to get my grubby little fingers on it!

Anyone else a Raymond Weil owner?


----------



## Niyi99kf (Mar 3, 2013)

Orange bezel Alpha Planet Ocean in the post 

Anyone know where I can pick up an Orient FM00002B in the UK or ships to the UK at reasonable cost?


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

I quite like this brand. Feels it's very under rated !
Great catch.



paulsb said:


> Raymond Weil Parsifal won on ebay this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1448459
> 
> ...


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Yay! Second Orient and a casual Mako for the rotation. Only justified this by selling four pieces out of the bottom drawer. Hehe


----------



## Niyi99kf (Mar 3, 2013)

That Pepsi Mako is gorgeous, nice buy!


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Niyi99kf said:


> That Pepsi Mako is gorgeous, nice buy!


Thanks! I wanted the oyster at first but this one comes with that lovely matching Zulu, the regular rubber strap, and a Maratac color-matched composite. 
It was either this or wait for a blue Mako to pop up.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

The Mako is an affordables classic. It looks much nicer than the Ray. Good choice.

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Niyi99kf said:


> Orange bezel Alpha Planet Ocean in the post
> 
> Anyone know where I can pick up an Orient FM00002B in the UK or ships to the UK at reasonable cost?


I found both the Orient CEM75002D (Blue) and Orient CEM75004B (Orange bezel like above), for under £139 each, on Amazon UK.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sold my Invicta v7750 (that 47mm case was just too massive for my puny 6.75" wrist but it was still fun wearing it for the short while I owned it).

Used the funds to get the Carson which I had on my plate since last year ...can't wait to receive it this week since my taste has been into dress chronos lately.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

These three showed up, by chance, on the same day at work. Picked all three up on a late night e-bay binge. I have less than $200 shipped in all three. The camera on my old blackberry would, justifiably, be classified as worthless by most.

Left to right....

80's Citizen Diver auto
80's Seiko Diver auto
Bulova Marine Master quartz


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Yay! Second Orient and a casual Mako for the rotation. Only justified this by selling four pieces out of the bottom drawer. Hehe


What is the second crown for on the Mako?


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

To adjust the date easily


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

plot said:


> What is the second crown for on the Mako?





millenbop said:


> To adjust the date easily


Yup, it is for date adjustment. From what I've gathered it is that style only because the Ray and Mako have the date advance but my Orient Pilot does not.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

It's actually a screw down crown that hides a pusher button -- you just push the button to advance a day, and then screw the crown back up so you cannot accidentally push the button.


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a HMT White Pilot incoming, to go with the black one I got last week. I just have to order a brown bund strap for it now. This site is a bad influence....

I think the Seiko SNZG07J1 will have to go, it doesn't get any wrist time ( it's a bit big, I now prefer military style watches to be less than 40mm ).


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Finally got my Rodina yesterday. Didn't expect to like it as much and had planned to just sell it on, but I think I'll hang on to it.


----------



## Niyi99kf (Mar 3, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Finally got my Rodina yesterday. Didn't expect to like it as much and had planned to just sell it on, but I think I'll hang on to it.
> 
> View attachment 1449775


That's a good-looking homage, may have to pick one up myself!


----------



## Faranbrygo (Jan 9, 2013)

HMT Shakti(white face) from the India Store on the bay. Debating straps for my Vostoks.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

millenbop said:


> View attachment 1449775


Nomos makes a 34mm hand-wind. I hope Rodina makes a homage. I'm holding my breath...now!...


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

Couldn't stand it any more. Until the 12 3 6 9 GMT one becomes available, I will love and treasure this. I am being told 8-13 days. AUGH!!


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Niyi99kf said:


> That's a good-looking homage, may have to pick one up myself!


You should, they are very affordable!


----------



## Niyi99kf (Mar 3, 2013)

Planet ocean has arrived, love it! 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Looks good, congrats!


----------



## Niyi99kf (Mar 3, 2013)

millenbop said:


> You should, they are very affordable!


A quick google shows they are quite rare, none on eBay. Will have to keep an eye out!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Niyi99kf said:


> A quick google shows they are quite rare, none on eBay. Will have to keep an eye out!


Actually they're readily available here: Classic Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Actually they're readily available here: Classic Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


The same seller has an ad here on WUS: https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/affo...ea-gull-st17-movement-brown-band-1010859.html


----------



## Niyi99kf (Mar 3, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Actually they're readily available here: Classic Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST17


Not at $10k? I read that they put the price to 10k when something is out of stock. Might as well buy a couple of legit Nomos if spending 10k :-d



millenbop said:


> The same seller has an ad here on WUS: https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/affo...ea-gull-st17-movement-brown-band-1010859.html


I have definitely blown my watch budget for the month (already), will have to think about it next month.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Niyi99kf said:


> Not at $10k? I read that they put the price to 10k when something is out of stock. Might as well buy a couple of legit Nomos if spending 10k :-d


Oops I missed that. I think they used to just make it out of stock.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

One of deez...









To go with deez...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> One of deez...
> 
> View attachment 1450586
> 
> ...


That's a cool band. I've never heard of it before but one to consider now.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

docvail said:


> One of deez...
> 
> View attachment 1450586
> 
> ...


I googled that company....The first link gave me a link, which gave me another link, which led me to Kickstarting this. Thanks Chris, my wallet really appreciates your help ;-)









https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/m3d/the-micro-the-first-truly-consumer-3d-printer


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> That's a cool band. I've never heard of it before but one to consider now.





mike120 said:


> I googled that company....The first link gave me a link, which gave me another link, which led me to Kickstarting this. Thanks Chris, my wallet really appreciates your help ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1450620
> 
> ...


Apparently I bought "NOS". I googled the company, and didn't find anything that looked like an "official corporate site" within the first few results, so just went back and bought it on impulse. I'm really all about bracelets lately, and I think the Riccardo needs a rally style.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually, I now have two of doze...









one for each o' da udders...









S'gon' be a good day, Tater!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Actually, I now have two of doze...
> 
> View attachment 1450696
> 
> ...


I got one (just plain O rather than NOS) which I put on a Seiko Actus I had.

Mine wasn't of great quality - very tinny - so I didn't want to put it on my Riccardo, even though that's what I originally bought it for.

I hope yours are of better quality. It was a look that was begging to be tried, and now you can bring my plan to fruition.

You're welcome.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I got one (just plain O rather than NOS) which I put on a Seiko Actus I had.
> 
> Mine wasn't of great quality - very tinny - so I didn't want to put it on my Riccardo, even though that's what I originally bought it for.
> 
> ...


What would I do without you?

When did you pass me in post count?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> What would I do without you?
> 
> When did you pass me in post count?


Be more successful?

Who knows (but shhhhhhhh!)


----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

I have gone for the - *Blue Rodina automatic wrist watch OEM bySea-Gull*






















Mister Liao at Good-Stuffs seems to be a thoroughly decent bloke via email!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Big crown lust finally got the best of me. 3-6-9 Explorer dial for a little variety. How long until I crack this baby open and change something?








Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Big crown lust finally got the best of me. 3-6-9 Explorer dial for a little variety. How long until I crack this baby open and change something?
> View attachment 1450865
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


3...2...


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Just ordered an Alpha Paul Newman. Always like the looks of these, and I've heard that the manual wind movement is pretty solid.



My only concern is that it's coming from Hong Kong by HK Post. Hoping that it makes it OK.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

First time poster, week old lurker. Just pulled the trigger on an eBay BIN for a Casio EFM100D-1A4V (orange bezel diver). $69 shipped. Can't wait until Saturday.

Edit:










Your mom says hi.


----------



## jrantasa (Apr 2, 2010)

I've always liked Rado watches. Already as a little boy I fancied the Ceramica of a friend of my dad's; It was the coolest watch I had ever seen. Later I became a fan of DiaStars and even bought a golden one which I ended up giving to my mother because she liked it so much. Well, today I spotted a good deal on a Rado Original Diver online and started seriously thinking about buying it. I decided to congratulate myself on a new job and the fact that things are getting quite interesting with a girl I met recently and pulled the trigger. Bam! You certainly could call that watch a mini-grail of mine. Oh, I just can't wait to get my hands on it! :-d









A great looking and cheerful piece in my opinion. I've been lacking a funky retroish diver and a Rado so this is a great day, indeed. Pic borrowed online.

PS. A nice Ceramica would still be lovely, so another mini-grail there. Maybe one day...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

jrantasa said:


> I've always liked Rado watches. Already as a little boy I fancied the Ceramica of a friend of my dad's; It was the coolest watch I had ever seen. Later I became a fan of DiaStars and even bought a golden one which I ended up giving to my mother because she liked it so much. Well, today I spotted a good deal on a Rado Original Diver online and started seriously thinking about buying it. I decided to congratulate myself on a new job and the fact that things are getting quite interesting with a girl I met recently and pulled the trigger. Bam! You certainly could call that watch a mini-grail of mine. Oh, I just can't wait to get my hands on it! :-d
> 
> View attachment 1451390
> 
> ...


Congrats on all of it! This is, hands down, my favorite Rado. I recently sold my Rado but I intend to one day replace it with this model. Wear it in good health!


----------



## jrantasa (Apr 2, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> Congrats on all of it! This is, hands down, my favorite Rado. I recently sold my Rado but I intend to one day replace it with this model. Wear it in good health!


Thank you, SteamJ! I'll wear it in the best of health!


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

I can contribute with my poor family:








Timex clearance, Casio,Off-brand
And I cannot leave anything alone so:








And the Timex I just can't shake. I shouldn't like it but for the cost I don't think I can beat it. 







the red black diver is probably staying on the metal band for variety.


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow, pics made me notice the gap on the Casio band, I ordered a 20 by mistake! I don't know how I missed that!


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Just won an auction of this beauty, can't believe it, peeing in my pants already...

ebay pic


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

jrantasa said:


> I've always liked Rado watches. Already as a little boy I fancied the Ceramica of a friend of my dad's; It was the coolest watch I had ever seen. Later I became a fan of DiaStars and even bought a golden one which I ended up giving to my mother because she liked it so much. Well, today I spotted a good deal on a Rado Original Diver online and started seriously thinking about buying it. I decided to congratulate myself on a new job and the fact that things are getting quite interesting with a girl I met recently and pulled the trigger. Bam! You certainly could call that watch a mini-grail of mine. Oh, I just can't wait to get my hands on it! :-d
> 
> View attachment 1451390
> 
> ...


I love these. Small but solid. Extremely well made and extremely good looking.

Enjoy


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

jrantasa said:


> I've always liked Rado watches. Already as a little boy I fancied the Ceramica of a friend of my dad's; It was the coolest watch I had ever seen. Later I became a fan of DiaStars and even bought a golden one which I ended up giving to my mother because she liked it so much. Well, today I spotted a good deal on a Rado Original Diver online and started seriously thinking about buying it. I decided to congratulate myself on a new job and the fact that things are getting quite interesting with a girl I met recently and pulled the trigger. Bam! You certainly could call that watch a mini-grail of mine. Oh, I just can't wait to get my hands on it! :-d
> 
> View attachment 1451390
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
One thing is for certain, you won't see many of those in the wild.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

Oops, i just couldn't resist enough from ordering Seagull Sea-Master Black from Seagull Singapore (It came back in stock today).


----------



## jrantasa (Apr 2, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> I love these. Small but solid. Extremely well made and extremely good looking.
> 
> Enjoy


They surely are great. But I wouldn't actually call them small, they do have some real substance on the wrist. I tried one on at a retailer a couple of years ago and noticed that especially the lugs are testing the limits of my wrist (if there's a problem, it's always the lugs). I'm a large fellow but I have quite small wrists. Luckily the lugs are curved, though.



scottjc said:


> Congratulations!
> One thing is for certain, you won't see many of those in the wild.


Thanks! Yea, they really are quite rare. Probably even more so here in Finland. There are only a few rado retailers here and they seldom have any Diastars in stock. Lately there have been none around. In the new catalogue the prices are "on request", which probably explains something, I don't know. Well, at least my Rado will be a great conversation piece if nothing else. :-d


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

jrantasa said:


> They surely are great. But I wouldn't actually call them small, they do have some real substance on the wrist. I tried one on at a retailer a couple of years ago and noticed that especially the lugs are testing the limits of my wrist (if there's a problem, it's always the lugs). I'm a large fellow but I have quite small wrists. Luckily the lugs are curved, though.
> 
> Thanks! Yea, they really are quite rare. Probably even more so here in Finland. There are only a few rado retailers here and they seldom have any Diastars in stock. Lately there have been none around. In the new catalogue the prices are "on request", which probably explains something, I don't know. Well, at least my Rado will be a great conversation piece if nothing else. :-d


I think Brad was referring to docvail's comment in another thread that the dial is small.
I agree with you that they have a great wrist presence.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

to go along with the white dialed version I'm in the process of exchanging. I can't keep all three, so I'll have to pick a favorite and flip the rest. Thoughts?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

My consolidation continues but it doesn't mean that some money won't be spent towards a few new additions. I've gone from about 30 watches around the beginning of the year to about 17 as of today. Using only money from flipping watches I have this beautiful super compressor coming. It's shipping today and will hopefully be to me on Saturday.

















It's got a countdown internal bezel as opposed to a standard dive bezel which is a little more interesting. It's got an ETA 2824-2 movement and was made right around 1970. And it's a great size at 42mm diameter and about 44.5mm L2L so it's about the same size as my Doxa.

I may have another flipper purchase coming soon and then all I have planned for the year is the Aevig Huldra I have preordered, the F71 Flying Dutchman, the HMT 40mm and a certain canine diver from a brand we all know when it goes up for preorders.


----------



## jrantasa (Apr 2, 2010)

scottjc said:


> I think Brad was referring to docvail's comment in another thread that the dial is small.
> I agree with you that they have a great wrist presence.


Ok, you'll just never know. Quite often I see watches that are completely unwearable to me described as too small so I'm not surprised by any statements any more. :-d


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> My consolidation continues but it doesn't mean that some money won't be spent towards a few new additions. I've gone from about 30 watches around the beginning of the year to about 17 as of today. Using only money from flipping watches I have this beautiful super compressor coming. It's shipping today and will hopefully be to me on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 1452183
> 
> ...


I had been eyeing this one myself. My bank account is glad you picked it up instead of me.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> I had been eyeing this one myself. My bank account is glad you picked it up instead of me.


Heh, it wasn't a tough decision. Luckily I'm in a good place having sold 4 watches over the past several days so I had the funds for this with plenty left over for more acquisitions. Now to sell a few more watches. I think I'll be down to 1 watchbox soon. Let's see how long that lasts though.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

The other new addition (coming soon) and, likely, the last one I get until the L&H diver.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Heh, it wasn't a tough decision. Luckily I'm in a good place having sold 4 watches over the past several days so I had the funds for this with plenty left over for more acquisitions. Now to sell a few more watches. I think I'll be down to 1 watchbox soon. Let's see how long that lasts though.


I've got a couple on the chopping block myself; just need to find time to put the sales threads together.



SteamJ said:


> The other new addition (coming soon) and, likely, the last one I get until the L&H diver.
> 
> View attachment 1452569


So tempted by these.


----------



## icon5585 (Dec 12, 2011)

Steinhart Ocean 2 Premium


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> I've got a couple on the chopping block myself; just need to find time to put the sales threads together.
> 
> So tempted by these.


You know you wanna...


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

lactardjosh said:


> I've got a couple on the chopping block myself; just need to find time to put the sales threads together.
> 
> So tempted by these.


Do. It.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

I just bought this










and this










to go along with this










I wasn't sure which strap I would like better on it...

I can always use whichever one I don't use on my new Amphibia on another watch though!

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

Invicta 9094OB. Good size (40mm without the crown, 44mm with the crown), bezel has a lighter blue color than I was expecting, and dial has a shade of purple instead of blue.


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

mmcnulty779 said:


> I just bought this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, where can i get the watch? Looks very nice.

Thanks


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

RARE & MINTY!! VINTAGE "OMEGA SEAMASTER SUB-SECONDS" WATCH!!...NR!! | eBay

This should be incoming for me too in a couple of days


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

tet said:


> Hi, where can i get the watch? Looks very nice.
> 
> Thanks


If you looks closely the sites name is on the pic but here's a link anyway 

www.meranom.com

Edit : and the specific watch

[url]http://www.meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-120509.html
[/URL]


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

This arrived from Charlotte, N.C today:









Custom made by Joel Mills at Choice Cuts for my G.Gerlach.
















Wonderful strap and Joel is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

very nice strap indeed. so RAW


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

Medium term lurker, first time poster. Not a very original combo to introduce myself with, but one (the collective) you can take the blame and credit for!










My second purchase from Zenitar.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

theScanian said:


> This arrived from Charlotte, N.C today:
> 
> Custom made by Joel Mills at Choice Cuts for my G.Gerlach.
> 
> ...


Great strap and great combo! I've never heard of Choice Cuts but certainly one I should look out for.



Javam said:


> Medium term lurker, first time poster. Not a very original combo to introduce myself with, but one (the collective) you can take the blame and credit for!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome! We love Vostok here so a great watch to introduce yourself with.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> You know you wanna...





mike120 said:


> Do. It.


I do love the enabling, fellas.


----------



## EunosFD (Mar 1, 2014)

Great looking strap. It looks fantastic on the GG.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Not really from the mail man, but picked up a few of these at a local Target. They are having a sale buy 1 get 1 50% OFF.









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Did some major consolidating of my strap/parts box yesterday and used the funds to finally buy an OEM C60 Bracelet.







Also this in 24mm from Pacostagli should be here next week.


----------



## aleksi (Apr 4, 2013)

Borrowed pic. I've been wanting a Daniel Wellington watch for a long time, but I can't justify the price. I love the looks of it, so I started to hunt something similar: This Bulova 96a115 has almost the exact same face than DW, but it's almost half the price, comes with a bracelet and it's made by Bulova. Now I just have to buy some natos  And a leather band also, because this is going to be my dresswatch aswell. Very versatile watch!

Just for comparison:


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> If you looks closely the sites name is on the pic but here's a link anyway
> 
> www.meranom.com
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think I'll givr this a try later this month


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> My genuine crown arrived. I didn't know what all the fuss was over a gen crown vs aftermarket, but I can tell you everything is simply crisp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the post office decided to mark my dial as "undeliverable - return to sender." Tomorrow it starts its 3rd trip across the Atlantic ocean.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Got home from work and this little beauty was waiting in its cozy package.



















Was a pleasant surprise. The guy who sells them never sent a shipping confirmation and only 2 days ago confirm my order... Placed the order about 2 1/2 weeks ago.

Tried calturing the blue hands.










Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

The Ermano Lunamar is here! It looks great and is a great size. It's got a Swiss automatic movement that sounds to be beating at 18,800 BPH and looks to be in good shape. It sounds a little tinny and could probably use a service but no complaints for a 40+ year old watch. The case looks great. Some tiny nicks but I knew that and you really can't see them unless you look at the right angle.

The dial is stunning and I love the caseback. Overall I have no real complaints. Here's the pics. I was thinking about putting it on mesh or leather but it really does look good on the NATO it came on.


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> The Ermano Lunamar is here!
> 
> View attachment 1454714


That's a great looking watch, but I *really* like that case back!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

This for my Seamaster


----------



## Medster (Sep 8, 2013)

This one from strapcode ...










To go with my Maranez


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Waterking for me


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Somebody got a hold of a parcel of Sector watches in HK. I've bid on a couple and got this one incoming. Sellers pic, I'll post some better shots when it arrives. Unless it's a dud - then you will never hear about it again, and it will silently disappear into the back of the underwear drawer. (Not much room for undies in there anymore.)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Ooooooohhhh


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Nice pick up Brad, you just need to find the right bracelet.
No known cure for the Rado bug that has bitten you...

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

This forum is killing me. I hate you guys.
Just ordered my 3rd watch in last 1.5 months.
It's Orbis Morgan Black dial Blasted with red fonts.
My wife might kill me.
My wrist is just 6.3 inch but let's see. If I don't like it for wearing too big, I will gift it to my bro who has 7.25 inch wrist.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Mintu said:


> This forum is killing me. I hate you guys.
> Just ordered my 3rd watch in last 1.5 months.


Oh poor one  I just won my second watch TODAY. First was Waterking.
Second one:


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Ooooooohhhh


I am growing really envious of you Rado collection. Congrats on the new one!


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

I guess the last four NATO straps found their homes too quickly and I have decided to supplement with a few more, and a leather for this dress watch which could be handy to have around. Thankfully after picking up my Mako I can take a bit of time here to gather myself and search for something proper, while considering the sale of a few pieces to justify.
Here's my in-transit score!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just won this on the bay last night. WRONG sweep hand, wrong bezel insert, hands relumed but not the dial, (I hate that) but it will be a go to work beater until it goes to be restored.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Finally decided to buy a Seiko. Got it for $105 on eBay in 92% quality, with the jubilee bracelet.

Also got a Stuhrling I've been after a while, as I like this particular variant of the SeaGull ST25.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Skeleton on the way for my wife


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Ooooooohhhh
> View attachment 1455731


Care to let us know where you are finding these balboa's??? PM me if you prefer and have the time. Of course you "have the time"!

I don't think I would ever need more than one, but that case is quite stunning.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

My concession to owning a Swiss watch. :-d


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

Mintu said:


> This forum is killing me. I hate you guys.
> Just ordered my 3rd watch in last 1.5 months.
> It's Orbis Morgan Black dial Blasted with red fonts.
> My wife might kill me.
> ...


Ouchh!!! it's out already.....now got problem...big one....armida a8 or this pradata? Any suggestions? :-s:-s


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

tet said:


> Ouchh!!! it's out already.....now got problem...big one....armida a8 or this pradata? Any suggestions? :-s:-s


Do like me; I have the A8 and I am trying to order this (issues with PayPal is the only reason for this order not having gone through yet):


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

The one under the sticky tab. I think its called a "Molex." Thanks Chris!








These will be following behind after a quick movement verification. 

















Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I now have a black/orange Acionna and awesome $15 tool kit in the mail....oh the possibilities.

Sent from my LG-P935 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Placed an order for a Blue Christopher Ward C61 last night. It's my first mechanical watch purchase over $300 so needless to say I'm entering into new territory. Nervous because this is the purchase where I find out if jumping into that next stratum of price range still gives me the right ratio of pleasure/satisfaction to investment that the cheaper affordables do. But I'm also extremely excited because I've loved this watch ever since I first laid eyes on it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

This:








For this:








And this:








For this:


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Marathon steel Navigator. If been craving a watch with a 12 hour bezel (no idea why, just one of those random wants) 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> And this:
> View attachment 1456877
> 
> 
> For this:


Scratch the rubber strap. Luckily it only cost me $10 because I now have this strap coming instead for this watch.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Scratch the rubber strap. Luckily it only cost me $10 because I now have this strap coming instead for this watch.
> 
> View attachment 1457267


Love those Worn & Wound straps. Thinking about a grey one for my Tropik B...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> Love those Worn & Wound straps. Thinking about a grey one for my Tropik B...


This will be my first. They're pretty pricey but I've heard a lot of good things. I hope it looks as good on my watch as I think it will.


----------



## tdub (Mar 26, 2014)

I placed an order for another Blue Mako. I loved my first one but it gained about a minute per day and I had to return it. I'm hoping for a more accurate one this time. That blue dial is just stunning.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Scratch the rubber strap. Luckily it only cost me $10 because I now have this strap coming instead for this watch.
> 
> View attachment 1457267


Way better. That's an awesome looking strap!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Just ordered an F71 strap from NATO strap co in 20 and 22mm. Been seeing so many pictures of them around here with that great offset orange stripe on earthy toned background that I really couldn't hold out anymore...and then I wondered why the heck I was ever holding out on a $12 strap in the first place! I'm excited.


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Just ordered an F71 strap from NATO strap co in 20 and 22mm. Been seeing so many pictures of them around here with that great offset orange stripe on earthy toned background that I really couldn't hold out anymore...and then I wondered why the heck I was ever holding out on a $12 strap in the first place! I'm excited.


Whoa, whoa they have stock again? 

Crap... that means I've probably got another shipment of straps coming in my future :roll:


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Arrived yesterday:










First impression: nicely understated; subtly textured dial (silver); ultralight; fragile bracelet and clasp; no hacking.

This Shanghai will help me forget about the recent mishaps in my quest for watches (frozen 'Marsmendy'/'Visc*nt'; undersized 'Maolex' and 'Huey Lewis').


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Been after a Japanese watch for a while, finally decided to pull the trigger on this Orient:













Looks like a cool Rado homage, it even has the faceted crystal!


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> Been after a Japanese watch for a while, finally decided to pull the trigger on this Orient:
> View attachment 1459205
> View attachment 1459206
> 
> Looks like a cool Rado homage, it even has the faceted crystal!


Lovely purchase. Dare say a bit "rado ish"
Congrats neverthless


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

beeman101 said:


> Dare say a bit "rado ish"
> Congrats neverthless


How very dare you!

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightClipper (Apr 9, 2014)

Good Friday is 2 days away but it feels like Christmas to me because, when I left to go to work today I checked my mailbox and found the post office had left a note saying they have a package from India that needs to be signed for.....its my HMT White Pilot! (non LE) Hopefully I will post pics tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

They've arrived!

x-posted from NatoStrapCo thread:


----------



## jrantasa (Apr 2, 2010)

Rado is here!


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Damn its awesome :O


jrantasa said:


> Rado is here!
> 
> View attachment 1459803
> 
> ...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

laikrodukas said:


> Damn its awesome :O


+1


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

jrantasa said:


> Rado is here!
> 
> View attachment 1459803
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Took advantage of the formfunctionform tax day special yesterday! :-!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

This








And these








Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

The Dagaz arrived only a day late. I really like it from the few minutes I've spent with it. I'm not a huge fan of rubber straps but the Dagaz Triple D strap is actually quite nice. I'll probably still change it though.


----------



## giah (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh, straps! :roll:

     

Other flips:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I am mere minutes away from closing a deal on...

Wait for it...

This!









It's in very good condition and complete with the rubber 1967 strap and inner and outer boxes. Finally my unicorn will be mine!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I took the plunge, one of these is now on the way from over the Atlantic. I look forward to placing it beside my Citizen Grand Classic in the display case....Thanks WUS! 

SARB033


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Pulled the trigger myself with a bit of a micro-grail:
Alphamarine 500 in creamsicle









I opted for the Miyota 9015 high beat hacking movement and not Swiss. 
My bank account is thanking me.
Here's hoping she arrives home safely!

**Update:** ShopHQ is taking a long time to process the order! She's not inbound yet, and if they can't get it together by Thursday it's on to Deep Blue direct to see if they will match my discovered price.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

This










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

Stuck at Customs......wait...wait..wait...


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Pulled the trigger myself with a bit of a micro-grail:
> Alphamarine 500 in creamsicle
> View attachment 1460663
> 
> ...


Will it have "Swiss automatic" on dial with miyota movement?


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Yet another vintage Rado on the way.
Continuing with my mission for stone dial rarities, this time a Balboa Deluxe with a falcon eye dial.
























Sellers pics.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad to see you won it.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> Glad to see you won it.


Thanks.
Decent price too, £60 including fees.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

scottjc said:


> Thanks.
> Decent price too, £60 including fees.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


Wow. Very good price.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

tet said:


> Stuck at Customs......wait...wait..wait...
> 
> View attachment 1461019


So many options!!


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

laikrodukas said:


> Will it have "Swiss automatic" on dial with miyota movement?


Of course not, it will retain the "automatic" text but centered. I simply could not find a decent picture with the Miyota version.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> Wow. Very good price.


I'm sure customs will change that though.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

scottjc said:


> I'm sure customs will change that though.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


20% of £60, plus a handling charge. You'll still have plenty of change from a ton.

Waiting to see what happens for my incoming Rado


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> 20% of £60, plus a handling charge. You'll still have plenty of change from a ton.
> 
> Waiting to see what happens for my incoming Rado


To be fair, I've never been hit for much more than £50 on a vintage Rado so It'll be worth it for that rare beauty you've got coming.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

My f71 project watch is on the way.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Just ordered an Orient Bambino in rose gold with a black dial:


----------



## millsous (Jan 1, 2014)

Waiting patiently....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Joel! Congrats!

Sent from the future.


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

Drunk a few to many beers yesterday evening. And ordered this  :

SGW-400HD-1BV - Watches - CASIO

Thats affordable and feature loaded!

EDT: It just came in and it feels and looks horrible  I like all the features though, they might be handy at some time. Just not a daily watch


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Have my first Rotary incoming


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

millenbop said:


> Have my first Rotary incoming
> 
> View attachment 1462514


Nice.

I just ordered a black strap with orange stitching from Lee & Huey to go on my f71 Flying Narwhal.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bargain online, solar Casio Mudman G-9300-1 arrived yesterday.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Couple of incoming items:

Form-Function-Form Chromexcel button stud strap from my man JSteam









And I am replacing my current vintage Seiko 7002 because my dad fell in love with mine this week, so I decided to put an oyster bracelet on it for him and give it to him on his birthday in a couple of weeks. I have this 7002 on its way to me. This ones got the wabi I was looking for too.










And it's coming from the Philippines of course. The Florida of vintage Seiko divers.

Sent from me using something


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Will be sent for me after all this easter bull****


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

been waiting on one of these to pop up for awhile now. got lucky and spotted the ad about 10min after it was posted. i hate waiting.


----------



## ImSorryRumHam (Mar 6, 2014)

The alarms/sounds on my old Timex Expedition T41141 stopped working so I ordered a Timex Ironman Triathlon.

Old:



http://imgur.com/1I9ATFK


New:



http://imgur.com/azisHCq


http://www.timex.ca/IRONMAN-TRIATHLON-30-LAP-SHOCK-RESISTANT-VIVID-SKT5K429GP-P1765C158.aspx?l=e

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

Seiko SRP363 from WoW - only $150.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Showed up today, despite the holiday and the fact that I paid cheapest shipping possible. Amazon sale: $38.38, so just barely expensive enough to qualify for free shipping.









Got some straps from NatoStrapCo that should come in tomorrow, also.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

This is intended to tide me over until I can afford a Black Bay. Similar, but not really.


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

Owh....no wonder your pilot avia back for sale. I like that watch, intend to buy but the postage cost scared me off. Last I bought from Canada cost me about USD55.40, which translates to my currency, equal to RM187.25....


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

Got this incoming. Hopefully can get it by end of this week. 1 of 6 from my 2004 wishlist. 5 more to go...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

tet said:


> Got this incoming. Hopefully can get it by end of this week. 1 of 6 from my 2004 wishlist. 5 more to go...
> 
> View attachment 1464562


And it only took 10 years!


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

ahh..it should be 2014....sorry....my bad...


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a few Zulu straps comingf from natostrapco.com! Awesome straps , great prices and they usually get to me within 3 days on regular shipping. Nice all around!


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Still waiting for shipment on that Alpha Marine 500...
**Breaking News, shipped today.**
In the mean time, Amazon Prime and one day shipping for $3.99 means this was under $42 and it'll be here tomorrow.










Sent Via Keebler Elves In My Phone


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

ETA 6497-1 to finally complete the 44mm Radiomir homage


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

My unicorn has arrived!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Marlin


I've got to ask, where did you find one these days? Last time I checked they were difficult to source.
I have one that has seen better days, it was a gift from my first serious girlfriend and I might like to replace it for a fresher example. Then again I did just pick up an MDV106 to go along with the MDV102...
They hold up over time!
Even with the damaged crystal, it has seen hot showers and beach time without skipping a beat.


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

After what I think was the longest month of my life they're finally here! Totally worth it!




























My wife asked me why I bought two of the same! I don't think they look the same at all

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

After much deliberation of what watch I would like to wear while on my honeymoon in Mexico this summer, I went with the obvious choice. CAN'T wait for this beast (Pic stolen from google)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1466246


You're such a tease.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

lactardjosh said:


> You're such a tease.


It's a one-off German that falls firmly into Unicorn territory.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> It's a one-off German that falls firmly into Unicorn territory.


Impatient minds want to know.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Impatient minds want to know.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Now a taste, a...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh very nice Brad, looking forward to seeing the whole thing ;-)


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

Just ordered my very first russian watch yesterday! Too excited to wait! Battled for a long time between orange scuba dude and radio room, but this beauty won me over..


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

OhDark30 said:


> Oh very nice Brad, looking forward to seeing the whole thing ;-)


Thanks Kath. Enjoying the guessing game at the minute








So, want a tea?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Stowa Museum Edition Antea. Lovely choice Brad.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

This and one more, then I shouldn't be posting major watch purchases for a while! Might pick up a few NATO's at some point to change things up.
SKX007J, image borrowed from seller.









Stay bright for the summer!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Miles_Wilson said:


> I've got to ask, where did you find one these days? Last time I checked they were difficult to source.
> I have one that has seen better days, it was a gift from my first serious girlfriend and I might like to replace it for a fresher example. Then again I did just pick up an MDV106 to go along with the MDV102...
> They hold up over time!
> Even with the damaged crystal, it has seen hot showers and beach time without skipping a beat.
> ...


Found on eBay from seller in Hawaii. Was shocked to see it $90 BIN for NOS while searching for a mint 102. Debated about 10 seconds and clicked the button. Then I researched it to see what I got.

Seller's pic









In the immortal words of Carly Simon.....ANTICIPATION!
Also have a new black 106 incoming. Still looking for a 102.

I'm a sucker for yellow Casio.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Found on eBay from seller in Hawaii. Was shocked to see it $90 BIN for NOS while searching for a mint 102. Debated about 10 seconds and clicked the button. Then I researched it to see what I got.
> 
> In the immortal words of Carly Simon.....ANTICIPATION!
> Also have a new black 106 incoming. Still looking for a 102.
> ...


Nice find! I got mine way back when they were selling for around $50 but that was four years or so ago; I may give it to a good friend of mine in timepiece need this weekend. The strap wore out, lost both of the retaining rings at some point and now it's on a Timex Weekender strap as shown. I just don't wear it at all, there are a lot of memories associated with that daily driver...
I did receive my 106 today though, big chunk of steel! The quality exceeds the price tag for sure, and I wore my 102 as a daily for quite some time so for sentimental reasons I decided to keep it. Just recently switched to a NATO for it, comfort and style.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> It's a one-off German that falls firmly into Unicorn territory.


Unicorn capture?

Always a cause for a celebration, and of course a dedicated unveiling thread.

Congrats, mate!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Unicorn capture?
> 
> Always a cause for a celebration, and of course a dedicated unveiling thread.
> 
> Congrats, mate!


Thanks. It's arrival will be heralded by an unboxing thread, an old thread resurrection to demonstrate how individual tastes barely change and how asking people to help you decide is ultimately useless, and then a big sell-off.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

No bull, I've been on a serious vintage Seiko kick recently.









Seller's pic.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> No bull, I've been on a serious vintage Seiko kick recently.
> 
> View attachment 1467574
> 
> ...


That one looks awesome!! Congrats

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Usually I am not into dive watches, but something about this one struck me...







Orient Ray Raven, should make a nice summer watch!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> No bull, I've been on a serious vintage Seiko kick recently.
> 
> View attachment 1467574
> 
> ...


No "bull"?

Really?


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Got my new diver today, very happy with it! The strap is a tad big though, and I'm not a big fan of deployment clasps, but other than that it's great.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

This arrived today:



And I have this incoming from another WUS member:


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> No bull, I've been on a serious vintage Seiko kick recently.
> 
> View attachment 1467574
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> No bull, I've been on a serious vintage Seiko kick recently.
> 
> View attachment 1467574
> 
> ...


Awesome watch. Congrats and wear it in good health!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

docvail said:


> No "bull"?
> 
> Really?
> 
> View attachment 1467639


I know. I'm awesome.



CHawk68462 said:


> Beautiful. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SteamJ said:


> Awesome watch. Congrats and wear it in good health!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk


Thanks guys! I'm very excited.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Went to my mailbox/letterbox today. Wasn't expecting any watches or anything, because I had only just ordered a couple of watches recently. Was surprised when I did see one however. I opened the package with excitement in my car.

Wallah:
For $150 with shipping, sapphire crystal, can't go wrong


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Found another source for my Maolex-to-be and asked them to send me the MALE (rather than the girlie) version, this time.










And while I was at it, I 'carted' a F91 homage.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

I have 5 cheap natos coming from eBay, along with a rubber strap and a leather strap for my Amphibian 420640.

Unfortunately I haven't been able to wear it yet as the band is miles too big, and it is not easy to de-pin it to take links out. Will do a band swap and be done with it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I have my Flying Dutchman waiting for me when I get home tonight. I'll decide if it's a keeper or not then so it will either be on my wrist or F29 tomorrow.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Knockaround/exercise/utility watch that 's not too large.

DW5600MS


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

bluloo said:


> Knockaround/exercise/utility watch that 's not too large.
> 
> DW5600MS


Looking cool.. How that to read in the sun?

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Well that was fast..







Can't wait to get those links out and take it for a test drive!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

bluloo said:


> I've read they're more difficult than the standard display, but much clearer than in the photo. We'll see. My first GShock in a long, long time. I wanted something smaller and simpler, so hopefully this will fit the bill.


I have 5 casios.. So not looking for more.. But it is really sexy :-D

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

whoa said:


> Looking cool.. How that to read in the sun?


I've read they're more difficult than the standard display, but much clearer than in the photo. We'll see. My first GShock in a long, long time. I wanted something smaller and simpler, so hopefully this will fit the bill.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Woah....whoa just quoted a post from the future. :-s


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

plot said:


> Woah....whoa just quoted a post from the future. :-s


Haha.. That's just the stuff I do! :-D hence the name! :-D

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is on a UPS truck right now, from a fellow forum member:










Let's see how long I can deal with this day/date situation


----------



## Hjaldur (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi! I've been lurking watchuseek for quite some time now and I decided it's probably time to sign up... Kicking my first post off with some stuff that's on it's way.

First thing to arrive (hopefully tomorrow) is an Orient Flight. I've been drooling over this watch for a loooong time but I finally caved in and ordered it last week. Can't wait!









Second is a new strap for my Skagen. I don't mind the strap it came with but I think black on black makes it too formal (I mostly wear jeans and shirts). What do you think?


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

She made it home! Finally I have some creamsicle to fight this Florida summer heat. b-)
Obligatory OM lume comparison included.















First impressions: Chunky diver feel and Japanese quality in the 9015 movement with a fun but serious look! Happy it was on wish list so far. :-d


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Hjaldur said:


> Hi! I've been lurking watchuseek for quite some time now and I decided it's probably time to sign up... Kicking my first post off with some stuff that's on it's way.
> 
> First thing to arrive (hopefully tomorrow) is an Orient Flight. I've been drooling over this watch for a loooong time but I finally caved in and ordered it last week. Can't wait!
> 
> ...


The pilot is one of my favorite watches besides the divers, great quality for the money! I swapped to a slim leather NATO in chocolate brown. In a way I think that will work for the Skagen as well, good choice!
They make watches that are a bit out of the norm.









Welcome to WUS, and good luck resisting the urge to splurge! :-d


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks to jrantasa I have this retro classic incoming:










Can't wait!!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I received a SKX013 today, got it for the wife and it was kind of a fail, she doesn't like it and I almost want to keep it for myself...










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

MP83 said:


> I received a SKX013 today, got it for the wife and it was kind of a fail, she doesn't like it and I almost want to keep it for myself...


I would be saying that everything went as planned!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Monsta_AU said:


> I would be saying that everything went as planned!


I wish it was that easy, I have an incoming midsize diver (tiger big crown) and another purchase in mind, so sadly this one has to go

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

MP83 said:


> I wish it was that easy, I have an incoming midsize diver (tiger big crown) and another purchase in mind, so sadly this one has to go


Just do what every other WUS'er does.

Hide it!

I have been on a strap spree. Added this one to the list, bought via Fleabay from a local seller, hopefully it will arrive by Wednesday next week as I fly out to Melbourne. Will go on the Amphibia 420640.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Monsta_AU said:


> Just do what every other WUS'er does.
> 
> Hide it!


LOL I like the way you think 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## bena87 (Mar 9, 2010)

Placed an order for this after considering it for a long time:







I hope the wait time won't be too painful.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

thach said:


> This is on a UPS truck right now, from a fellow forum member:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is WAY nicer than the Powermatic 80 I have seen here in Canada. What is the model?



bena87 said:


> Placed an order for this after considering it for a long time:
> View attachment 1469661
> 
> I hope the wait time won't be too painful.


A word of advice on this watch. Check to make sure the bezel insert is glued properly. I have a Tiger Big Crown Sub, and while it is a great watch, I needed to re-glue the bezel.


----------



## bena87 (Mar 9, 2010)

Oilers Fan said:


> A word of advice on this watch. Check to make sure the bezel insert is glued properly. I have a Tiger Big Crown Sub, and while it is a great watch, I needed to re-glue the bezel.


Thanks for the heads up. I've heard of an issue with the crown rubbing against the bezel as well. Have you had any experience with this?
Thanks!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Oilers Fan said:


> This is WAY nicer than the Powermatic 80 I have seen here in Canada. What is the


This is the new(ish) PRC 200 powermatic I believe.

I like the screw-down crown and 200m of water resist. Never been a fan of day/date, but we'll have to see.


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

Clearly something of a 'fusion' of parts, but this £10 bay purchased Angloswiss Cavalry just arrived from India and I quite like it.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I've made a horrible mistake.

I just ordered a watch that by all rights is going to be terrible, or at best, mediocre. Unfortunately I've had it wishlisted for months and can't stop thinking about it, even though by every logical measure it's a bad idea.

It's a "fashion" watch. It's got a snap on back. It's quartz of some unspecified Japanese movement. The strap isn't just fake crocodile, it's fake crocodile with blue highlights.

I can find _no online reviews_ for this watch in any color. None. Zip. Zilch.

And yet, I'm psyched. Without further ado:








(Pic stolen from the Internet)

This is a Lucien Piccard Watzmann, with blue indices. I've been wanting a watch with blued (or in this case dyed blue) hands and indices as a key part of my collection. I'm still kicking myself for missing the Parnis Portuguese and most of the other ones that get me all tingly are a little expensive.

I love the blued indices as well as hands. I love the exposed date wheel on either side of the "coke bottle" curve, with the blue box for telling the date. I love the arabic 12 and 6 (Not a fan of Roman Numerals). I love the bulova-style lugs that line up exactly with the curve on the dial.

This is an MSRP $60 watch. I shouldn't expect much, but I want it to be good, despite outward signs to the contrary. WoW did a "Timebomb" sale on this watch for $52 with no tax or shipping and I just had a moment of weakness. We'll see if it's any good some time next week.

I should probably post this to F71 as its own thread to maximize my shame...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> I've made a horrible mistake.
> 
> I just ordered a watch that by all rights is going to be terrible, or at best, mediocre. Unfortunately I've had it wishlisted for months and can't stop thinking about it, even though by every logical measure it's a bad idea.
> 
> ...


Hah, well now you need to make it to the Dallas GTG in August and show it off. I'm certainly curious to see it!

As for my newest arrival, my F71 Flying Dutchman arrived on Tuesday (but sat on my desk until I got back from west Texas yesterday). I really like it but the question is do I need it? I have an offer for it but I'm now trying to talk myself into not keeping it as I know it'll never get the wrist time it deserves. At the same time it's nice to own a piece of history, so to speak.

The drawback either way is I can't wear it until I decide to keep it, or ever wear it if I decide to sell it.

I can't decide!


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Hah, well now you need to make it to the Dallas GTG in August and show it off. I'm certainly curious to see it!
> 
> As for my newest arrival, my F71 Flying Dutchman arrived on Tuesday (but sat on my desk until I got back from west Texas yesterday). I really like it but the question is do I need it? I have an offer for it but I'm now trying to talk myself into not keeping it as I know it'll never get the wrist time it deserves. At the same time it's nice to own a piece of history, so to speak.
> 
> ...


Wear it until you decide to sell. I am sure it will gain wrist time.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> No bull, I've been on a serious vintage Seiko kick recently.
> 
> View attachment 1467574
> 
> ...


had a blue one. sold it to buy Dagaz Typhoon now I miss it. truly one of a kind watch. When it arrives, take a closer look at the shape of the case. I counted around 40 different surfaces, half of them around crown and pushers. It was made long way before the modern CNC and CAD tools. engineer who designed it must have had many sleepless nights. Wear it in good health, my friend!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I certainly appreciate the kind invite to the Dallas GtG. Unfortunately my crystal ball doesn't go out that far, but I expect family obligations in August to be likely with some folks not doing well. Hopefully everything lines up timing-wise though!

I'll certainly do pics and a mini-review when it arrives. The Internet abhors a vacuum.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

After a little more than two and a half months, my Pro Hunter is finally being shipped! Hopefully I'll have it by the beginning of next week.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

djwhyse said:


> Wear it until you decide to sell. I am sure it will gain wrist time.


Possibly but I have several others that get very preferential wrist time so it's hard to say. I've let the potential buyer know that I'm going to think about it over the weekend. With Mother's Day, My 6th wedding anniversary, my son's 4th birthday and my father-in-law's 64th birthday (on the same day) I might need the money more than the watch.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

vintage Orient WD. cant wait. now off to find bracelet, I think 10watches has NOS in stock


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Hah, well now you need to make it to the Dallas GTG in August and show it off. I'm certainly curious to see it!
> 
> As for my newest arrival, my F71 Flying Dutchman arrived on Tuesday (but sat on my desk until I got back from west Texas yesterday). I really like it but the question is do I need it? I have an offer for it but I'm now trying to talk myself into not keeping it as I know it'll never get the wrist time it deserves. At the same time it's nice to own a piece of history, so to speak.
> 
> ...


If you are even thinking of selling, it's not worth keeping. It will eventually end up on the block. Why de-value it more by wearing it? While it is a nice watch, as soon as I saw some real life pics I knew I made the right choice by dropping out.

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> If you are even thinking of selling, it's not worth keeping. It will eventually end up on the block. Why de-value it more by wearing it? While it is a nice watch, as soon as I saw some real life pics I knew I made the right choice by dropping out.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk


More than likely I'll end up selling it. I got in on it because I wanted the F71 watch. I do like the look but the thing I really should have considered is the size. Typically I like 42 or 44mm and I really think 40mm is too small for me by just a hair depending on the shape of the case. The Acionna is perfect at 40mm but this one just might miss the cut-off.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1470339
> 
> 
> vintage Orient WD. cant wait. now off to find bracelet, I think 10watches has NOS in stock


Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This (no date version) should be in my greedy hands by the end of next week...



















Can. not. wait.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> This (no date version) should be in my greedy hands by the end of next week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post some firsthand pictures when you get it. I never could get it grow on me but I'd still like a better look and an objective opinion.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Because I couldn't resist, orange plongeurs for a mod of my F71 Dutchwhal. Pics to follow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh and maybe an orange isofrane to go with it. Might be pushing it, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Quickly secured and rather satisfying, scored the 38mm 63' I wanted in for that classic look that fits my tiny wrists AND came in far under retail. Managed to find one including the sapphire crystal and display caseback options. She's pre-used but supposedly unworn and came with the strap of my choice. :]
My wishlist is complete and I will now be joining the no more serious watches for a while club, unless something drastic changes. I loved this watch from the first time I saw one years ago.









Please excuse the pictures with smudges, they are from the seller.









I have considered taking the red text off of this window, but more than likely I will just leave it as-is.









I've shown up in this thread more than anticipated in the past month!


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Quickly secured and rather satisfying, scored the 38mm 63' I wanted in for that classic look that fits my tiny wrists AND came in far under retail. Managed to find one including the sapphire crystal and display caseback options. She's pre-used but supposedly unworn and came with the strap of my choice. :]
> My wishlist is complete and I will now be joining the no more serious watches for a while club, unless something drastic changes. I loved this watch from the first time I saw one years ago.
> 
> View attachment 1470664
> ...


I came across this in the last 12 minutes of the auction and almost started bidding against you. Been trying to avoid snap decisions and impulse buys so I decided against it. Plus I like the vintage acrylic look. Be sure to post a pic and rub it in when you get it.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

WalshWatch said:


> I came across this in the last 12 minutes of the auction and almost started bidding against you. Been trying to avoid snap decisions and impulse buys so I decided against it. Plus I like the vintage acrylic look. Be sure to post a pic and rub it in when you get it.


I thank you, I've been scoping these out for a while. I wish it ended at a slightly lower price but I still cannot complain! If she doesn't live up to expectations it may become yours. ;]

Sent Via Keebler Elves In My Phone


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

The 6138-0049 has arrived...
Needs a good cleaning but it's in pretty nice condition.

Q&D wrist shot


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

I have another Sea-Gull on the way and I haven't even received my FIRST one in the mail. This one is a Seamaster Automatic.


----------



## dbg326 (Sep 23, 2012)

I've got a C&B strap for my F71 on the way, as well as a Seiko SNN231 (impulse buy...)


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Have been eyeing a Laco Atacama for a while. Just ordered from Amazon


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Just sent payment for one of these.


----------



## Hjaldur (Apr 24, 2014)

My Orient Flight arrived yesterday! Haven't decided on what strap to use yet. I only have a couple of 22mm nato straps but I think it looks pretty good on the one in the picture.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> The 6138-0049 has arrived...
> Needs a good cleaning but it's in pretty nice condition.
> 
> Q&D wrist shot


congrats! wear it in good health! and now: clean it up and start counting surfaces!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Just sent payment for one of these.
> 
> View attachment 1470940


Dude! You're taking down some heavy hitters lately...Breitling SuperOcean Heritage, Lew & Huey Cerberus, Sinn 556...where does it end (and how will you get your Black Bay)?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Anxiously waiting in the longest line at the Post Office for this










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

And got an email from John and my Cobra no date is on its way.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdubs (Mar 18, 2014)

My first WUS purchase just arrived in the mail today. The blue and red really pops!










Sent from Mobil cause I'm addicted.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Waiting for this custom made strap to arrive from Patrik @ Clover Straps:










It's going to go on my Glycine Airman SST12 "Pumpkin" once it's here.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> Dude! You're taking down some heavy hitters lately...Breitling SuperOcean Heritage, Lew & Huey Cerberus, Sinn 556...where does it end (and how will you get your Black Bay)?


I think it ends from now until I can save enough for the Black Bay. I've said this before though.......;-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## lumm0x (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just purchased from Chino Watch, will be on its way soon to me from Japan. Had to sell my white Sea Dragon though

Seiko SCEB009


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Dude! You're taking down some heavy hitters lately...Breitling SuperOcean Heritage, Lew & Huey Cerberus, Sinn 556...where does it end (and how will you get your Black Bay)?


Loving this: Rolex, omega, breitling, Tudor, doc, Patek, glashutte, ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EspressoDan (Mar 18, 2014)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Quickly secured and rather satisfying, scored the 38mm 63' I wanted in for that classic look that fits my tiny wrists AND came in far under retail. Managed to find one including the sapphire crystal and display caseback options. She's pre-used but supposedly unworn and came with the strap of my choice. :]
> My wishlist is complete and I will now be joining the no more serious watches for a while club, unless something drastic changes. I loved this watch from the first time I saw one years ago.
> 
> View attachment 1470664
> ...


Mine says Hi!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

OK, I might have a slight addiction to flipping. I flipped a couple and this came along and I had to jump at it. I've been waiting for an orange Helson Tortuga as a full kit (Seller pic. Shipping Monday).


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

My Ecozilla addiction is getting worse. Ti Ecozilla and blasted suppas on their way.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> OK, I might have a slight addiction to flipping. I flipped a couple and this came along and I had to jump at it. I've been waiting for an orange Helson Tortuga as a full kit (Seller pic. Shipping Monday).
> 
> View attachment 1472274


Look forward to seeing pics of that one. Probably the Helson I've been most tempted by.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> OK, I might have a slight addiction to flipping. I flipped a couple and this came along and I had to jump at it. I've been waiting for an orange Helson Tortuga as a full kit (Seller pic. Shipping Monday).
> 
> View attachment 1472274


Congrats. Was tempted by that one when I saw it. Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Docvail's comment on the saturation of subalikes and pams made me very bored of my GMT-mod idea.

As a result I spent the last few hours staring at an MM instead annnnnnnnd just made the payment to the bushman for a homage of this:









I'm both afraid and excited. Hopefully it turns out well...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Look forward to seeing pics of that one. Probably the Helson I've been most tempted by.





quicksilver7 said:


> Congrats. Was tempted by that one when I saw it. Look forward to seeing it.


Thanks! I've wanted one for a while but they've been long out of production. It's rare for an orange one to pop so I had to jump at it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rymnd said:


> Docvail's comment on the saturation of subalikes and pams made me very bored of my GMT-mod idea.
> 
> As a result I spent the last few hours staring at an MM instead annnnnnnnd just made the payment to the bushman for a homage of this:
> 
> ...


That's nice, and sorry if I dampened your enthusiasm for other pieces.

But I'm confused, aren't all Panerai models given PAM designations?


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> That's nice, and sorry if I dampened your enthusiasm for other pieces.
> 
> But I'm confused, aren't all Panerai models given PAM designations?


You absolutely did not! I think it was time my collection saw something different so it was more of a wake up call.

Haha you're right it's ironic I turned around and ordered this instead. In terms of style, this isn't something I've explored before so the GMT and 40mm case ticked a few boxes. It will probably be the first and last PAM homage purchase I'll make to settle the urge once and for all.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rymnd said:


> You absolutely did not! I think it was time my collection saw something different so it was more of a wake up call.
> 
> Haha you're right it's ironic I turned around and ordered this instead. In terms of style, this isn't something I've explored before so the GMT and 40mm case ticked a few boxes. It will probably be the first and last PAM homage purchase I'll make to settle the urge once and for all.


I was three lines deep in my response when I realized this isn't the place for it. If you'd like to read it, here's a link to the post - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/official-lew-huey-new-models-news-thread-1015143-27.html#post7734314.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

docvail said:


> I was three lines deep in my response when I realized this isn't the place for it. If you'd like to read it, here's a link to the post - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/official-lew-huey-new-models-news-thread-1015143-27.html#post7734314.


As a designer I honestly empathise with your frustrations. Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe your response is directed more towards your audience than my particular purchase so I'll refrain from going off topic.

Just in case anyone was wondering or whether I misinterpreted a question, the piece coming in will be a homage (realistically a direct rep) of the PAM244 model.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I decided to get some skin


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

A couple of Soki S86 to fool around with and learn on
A 20MM PVD ZULU 
ETA and DG Dials 
tools


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> I decided to get some skin


Excellent choice. Anything that looks remotely like a 50 Fathoms is a winner in my books. Also, I call dibs if you ever get rid of it.:-d


----------



## zippo912 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ordered this from JCP with an extra 25% off today only. so was under $160 shipped. I wanted something with color and a square shape. Will also be my 1st eco drive. Sellers Pic.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin arrived.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Marlin arrived.


Brings back memories of strange times! I actually saw the girl who gave me my copy tonight, she's working at Olive Garden. Haha
I gave my rag tag model to my best friend tonight too. 
Wear yours in good health, and I'll let mine live on with him. After picking up the yellow 007J I might full the yellow void in my box!

Sent Via Keebler Elves In My Phone


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Casio MDV-106
Bought it as a birthday gift for a friend. It was my first time seeing/touching it. It feels pretty solid. It would have been better if there was a moving bezel. 
The only pics I could take in my car at night.









The sticker was still on the glass


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

This


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> Casio MDV-106
> Bought it as a birthday gift for a friend. It was my first time seeing/touching it. It feels pretty solid. It would have been better if there was a moving bezel.
> The only pics I could take in my car at night.


The bezel does in fact move. It's pretty stiff from the factory, but it's a functioning timing bezel.

Congrats for your friend


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> This


Oooh... That should look very nice.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> This


Oxblood, huh?

And no taper.

Interesting.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

lactardjosh said:


> Oooh... That should look very nice.


I hope so. It's the exact look I had imagined and stumbled over the seller in the sales forum. It will take a few weeks, but should be a good match.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Oxblood, huh?
> 
> And no taper.
> 
> Interesting.


Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok so I can't live with just one watch. It's not working out having to wear a 400 quid watch as a beater, not wearing a watch is worse! So got another G Shock incoming. Thought about getting a SKX007 or something but thought it would be too nice.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Some more straps...

A 22mm black canvas Zulu from Miltat







And another Miltat Zulu, this one is a bit cart before horse (I know what watch I want to put it on, but I want to sell one or two more watches before I buy another)..


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice Adidas strap.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

It's finally arrived!










Looks like it's time to buy a bunch of PVD straps. Here it is on a black rubber one, if only the clasp were PVD though.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Is that a PVD SKX007? That's a good lookin watch.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

plot said:


> It's finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's hot. I love all black watches.

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Indeed it is, from what I've seen the mod is called a Seiko Pro Hunter. I had it made through Yobokies.

Just ordered these two straps:


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Something I have been hunting for some time now.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

This is on the way, not sure yet if it'll stay a milsub or if it'll become a blue snowflake...










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> I've made a horrible mistake.
> 
> I just ordered a watch that by all rights is going to be terrible, or at best, mediocre. Unfortunately I've had it wishlisted for months and can't stop thinking about it, even though by every logical measure it's a bad idea.
> 
> ...


Well, to catch you guys up, I was right. It was a horrible mistake. The watch never even its plastic taken off.

When it arrived, I noticed right away that the date didn't line up-- the window over the date wheel was not applied straight. Obligatory bad cellphone pic:









I don't have a better macro capability handy, but I think the defect should be obvious in that pic.

In terms of annoyances:

The 1:00 index appears to be very, very slightly off as well. It wouldn't be noticeable, but it sits against a pattern on the dial, and it doesn't match the 11:00 index. That's going to be harder to see in the pic, though.

The strap is blue. Very blue. In the posed shots it looks more black with blue highlights-- the strap appears to be darker than the blue stitching for example. In reality? Blue. The stitching and the leather are the same color blue. I had expected to replace the strap eventually, but I don't have the swag to rock a bright blue strap.

The dial isn't particularly good quality plastic either--not awful but obviously plastic. The problem is that the dial is full of geometric patters that make it really easy to spot any flaws. Overall the dial quality was disappointing.

The seconds hand isn't good at striking the indices either. It's probably on par with a fashion there, but towards the lower end of acceptable.

-

Good:

The case was finished fine, the strap was decent quality, and the indices and hands would have looked amazing if they were applied correctly. All of the let-down (other than strap color) is in the mediocre dial quality.

I'm trying to work my way through the byzantine returns process now...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> Well, to catch you guys up, I was right. It was a horrible mistake. The watch never even its plastic taken off.
> 
> When it arrived, I noticed right away that the date didn't line up-- the window over the date wheel was not applied straight. Obligatory bad cellphone pic:
> 
> ...


Now you're getting the full impulse eBay buy WIS experience. Welcome to the club!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Eh, I've made dumber impulse buys in my life I suppose. I just didn't expect it to be so obviously defective. I was hoping more for "flawed in a way that adds character." Not to be blunt, but it's not a $10 watch. If it had come in correct, I'd get a new strap and enjoy the crap out of it. Now, I don't have any faith that replacing it with another is likely to be a better outcome. I just want my money back.

Despite their website's claims to the contrary, it looks like I'll have to wait until tomorrow and talk to a live person to get an RMA. Joy.


----------



## Goblueco1 (Apr 28, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1168761
> 
> 
> ..just found this on local ads. Cant wait


Do you have specifications on this watch? Specifically the case size? From what I can locate online it's 52mm from crown-to-crown, would you say that is correct? If you cannot tell, I really like this watch and would like to try and find one used.


----------



## tet (May 15, 2013)

Full of frustrations today. Lost a bid last night at ebay. Lost only by usd5.....due to I went playing badminton....ahhh should listen to my wife to stay home last night...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

plot said:


> It's finally arrived!


Congratulations, plot. That 007 Pro Hunter is killa!


----------



## Lumejunkie (Jan 18, 2014)

Another package from Russia









Out of the box









Had new Italian rubber strap and brass bezel waiting









new shoes









new bezel









wrist shots


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Lumejunkie said:


> Another package from Russia
> 
> View attachment 1474650
> 
> ...


Nice combo! The strap really compliments that domed crystal in my opinion.  
If I buy another Russian it would be a Komandirskie or Vostok Diver. Nice pick up!

Sent Via Keebler Elves In My Phone


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

My first Russian, it's going to look awesome on mesh.










Sent fra min D5503 via Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Parnis pam hom + brown strap from seller.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

Well my strap for the 420640 has arrived.... what do you think guys?



















Got to say I am pretty happy with it. The band was flat so it needs a bit of wrist time to shape up but that is fine by me!

Also just picked up a Vintage Citizen on Fleabay - completely NOS, model 8200A-288243-KY. I know nothing much about it, but add a $10 strap and it should look the goods.




























If anyone has one or any information on it, I would love to hear about it.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Javam said:


> Clearly something of a 'fusion' of parts, but this £10 bay purchased Angloswiss Cavalry just arrived from India and I quite like it.


Nice dial.

Sent while fighting boredom


----------



## GeneH (Jul 25, 2013)

Long time ago (6 months) that I bought some new stuff.

Always wanted a bronze watch with matching leather strap so I went for Nautica Yacht Club.
Second watch never heard of it, haemmer HQ-10 Brussels limited edition...looks like u-boat hommage.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

I must be the worst economist ever. Not at first glance, since a 'Daytona' for near-peanuts is an offer one must not refuse...










However, thinking about it (post-transaction, that is), saving those 'near-peanuts' for something less affordable might have been... After all, cheap + cheap + cheap + ... = $$$.


----------



## alexandertk (Mar 2, 2014)

Just ordered the Seiko SARB033 for my birthday! Can't wait for it to arrive.










Picture taken from SEIKO Automatic SARB033 | seiyajapan.com


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

T_I said:


> Nice dial.
> 
> Sent while fighting boredom


That is what made it hard to resist, always been a sucker for a pretty face. Turns out it is running rather fast though.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Javam said:


> That is what made it hard to resist, always been a sucker for a pretty face. Turns out it is running rather fast though.


Have you tried an adjustment? My 007J was fast and all it needed was a major adjustment. So far I went from a few minutes to +10 or so.

Sent Via Keebler Elves In My Phone


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Have you tried an adjustment? My 007J was fast and all it needed was a major adjustment. So far I went from a few minutes to +10 or so.
> 
> Sent Via Keebler Elves In My Phone


Sadly yes. Slowed it down as far as the adjuster will allow. May be magnetised?

Given how little it cost, it makes a good candidate for me to practice some surgery on, but may leave it as is and wear it on days when I need to get home early


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

I ordered a buncha Vostok parts to do some mods.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Javam said:


> Sadly yes. Slowed it down as far as the adjuster will allow. May be magnetised?
> 
> Given how little it cost, it makes a good candidate for me to practice some surgery on, but may leave it as is and wear it on days when I need to get home early


Hmm, does sound like magnetization to me. Early day it is!

Sent Via Keebler Elves In My Phone


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

Another international arrival this morning. Fortunately this one is keeping much better time than the last.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Have this incoming. Hope it gets here soon! 










David


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Advice from some fellow Canucks on a watch person to use for some mod's resulted in these 2 on the way. Hopefully this week. Cannot recommend Simone enough. Excellent communication and fair price. 
This:

Into this:


and my Seiko Spork got a sapphire crystal installed.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Advice from some fellow Canucks on a watch person to use for some mod's resulted in these 2 on the way. Hopefully this week. Cannot recommend Simone enough. Excellent communication and fair price.


That is very cool. How fair is fair and does this person have a website?


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> That is very cool. How fair is fair and does this person have a website?


Jason, in the states, look at NEWW. Duarte is quick and very reasonable (on par with Simone).


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> That is very cool. How fair is fair and does this person have a website?


Yeah, i too want to know how fair is fair. 
Might pick up one myself. That's if it's fair.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Advice from some fellow Canucks on a watch person to use for some mod's resulted in these 2 on the way. Hopefully this week. Cannot recommend Simone enough. Excellent communication and fair price.
> This:
> 
> Into this:
> ...


Is this the Simone from Edmonton?

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes Simone did the work. New bezel insert and chapter ring on the Seiko Soxa and a Sapphire crystal on my SPORK. Very reasonable prices even for having to ship it back and forth across the country. She broke her caseback tool trying to remove the caseback from my soxa and ordered another one. The process with her was my first experience sending anything off and it was great. Highly recommended for any Canadians.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Yes Simone did the work. New bezel insert and chapter ring on the Seiko Soxa and a Sapphire crystal on my SPORK. Very reasonable prices even for having to ship it back and forth across the country. She broke her caseback tool trying to remove the caseback from my soxa and ordered another one. The process with her was my first experience sending anything off and it was great. Highly recommended for any Canadians.


She is pretty good. Now that I am done with big purchases for a while, I need to take my Cordura to her for an overhaul.

Sent from my SGH-I757M using Tapatalk


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

waterdude said:


> Jason, in the states, look at NEWW. Duarte is quick and very reasonable (on par with Simone).


Do you have a link to his website?


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

plot said:


> Do you have a link to his website?


Sure: Home


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

I seem to be on a roll...... I have 2 more incomming from WUS members:

Hamilton Jazzmaster. This is the ultra slim auto that's only 9mm thick.









Seiko Monster Superior LE SRP455


----------



## WalshWatch (May 16, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> This


I was about to pull the trigger on a strap from him as well, but ended up making a deal for an f71 flying dutchman instead. Add that to the non watch related items I have coming and I'm tapped for a while. Let us know what you think though, might end up ordering one from him for my nighthawk in the future.

And what I have coming in is the flying dutchman. No pics handy, but you all know what it looks like.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

WalshWatch said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on a strap from him as well, but ended up making a deal for an f71 flying dutchman instead. Add that to the non watch related items I have coming and I'm tapped for a while. Let us know what you think though, might end up ordering one from him for my nighthawk in the future.
> 
> And what I have coming in is the flying dutchman. No pics handy, but you all know what it looks like.


Nice pickup.

I'll let you know what the strap is like.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

CCCP Heritage


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Alright, I'm hoping this watch will scratch that diver itch I have







Big, orange, Mako XL


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Today's mail. 1950-1952 Tissot


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Pardon the terrible cell phone pics, but the Helson Tortuga is in. The bezel change ring is pretty scratched up but I knew that and a Cape Cod cloth will take care of that tiny issue tonight. The kit is incredible. It comes with a mesh strap with the standard Helson clasp and the Helson seat belt buckle, a Helson leather strap with pre-V buckle and a "Helsofrane" strap in addition to the second black bezel, a bezel change tool and a strap change tool. All of this in a Helson tube.

Here's 2 pictures because I can't decide whether I should wear the mesh or Helsofrane. I need help deciding!


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

Got the M39 sitting in customs here in Norway. Hopefully i will have it here on friday
Love the different coloured lume, and the ETA2824-2 has been a dream of mine for a long time.

Topped the whole thing of with ordering a couple of custom made straps from Jim at detroitstrapco
Custom made out of 60's baseball gloves 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

MP83 said:


> This is on the way, not sure yet if it'll stay a milsub or if it'll become a blue snowflake...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, mine arrived today! 



















Nice and weighty, I like it. Prob gonna go the milsub route with the bezel insert from Steinhart.

This also arrived, love it! Nice to have something a bit er different lol



















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightClipper (Apr 9, 2014)

Got this today. Its an HMT Pilot that has been redialed/refurbished. I got it pretty cheap. In the photo on eBay it was terribly ugly, but it looked better in person and even better on my arm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

MJ_London said:


> Funny, mine arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really nice. Do you know how much is the steinhart insert? In also considering getting a high dome sapphire Crystal for it, I need to contact m&s for the measurements

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Put money down on this (black/silver), should be ready in a few months.









The Heritage Homage is sold out

Specs
Movement: full metal Japan Miyota OS21 Chrono movement
Sapphire crystal with AR coating underside
Stainless steel Case size 42mm without crown
Leather heritage strap with rally holes and red underside 20mm
WR 100m
Up-metal indexes
Sunburst dial.
Heritage stylized Box.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

plot said:


> It's finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


almost went with with the same thing, but took the easy way and found a used Orient.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> Put money down on this (black/silver), should be ready in a few months.
> 
> View attachment 1477247
> 
> ...


Moar info please 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Honkylips said:


> almost went with with the same thing, but took the easy way and found a used Orient.


Great call, I also have a Ray Raven, it's a beautiful watch and very versatile

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Go here O NAS - Time and Passion , use their contact to talk to someone about ordering one.



MP83 said:


> Moar info please
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

MP83 said:


> Looks really nice. Do you know how much is the steinhart insert? In also considering getting a high dome sapphire Crystal for it, I need to contact m&s for the measurements
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Its only 15 euros, here's the link: Bezel Alu for Ocean vintage Military - accessoires - Steinhart Watches


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

rymnd said:


> Docvail's comment on the saturation of subalikes and pams made me very bored of my GMT-mod idea.
> 
> As a result I spent the last few hours staring at an MM instead annnnnnnnd just made the payment to the bushman for a homage of this:
> 
> I'm both afraid and excited. Hopefully it turns out well...


It arrived a day early - only took 3 days in total! The marvels of express DHL.

I promise to include photos once I'm home.

Initial thoughts:


it has substantial weight for just a watch head
brush quality is uneven in some areas
the hands are a little scuffed
only lume on hands and not on indices
strap is replaceable BUT won't fit ZULU - there isn't enough clearance
crown/crownguard action feels slightly fragile
from what I can hear, rotor is very sensitive to movement

Honestly I'm happy with it as long as nothing breaks. Just need to let the initial new-watch-euphoria settle down first.


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

Another new arrival (been a bit impulsive lately). This one needs a bit of work though - new hands and bracelet.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

In the air:










Arrived today!


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

Gryffindor said:


> In the air:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I like that one. What is it?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

To recap, and kill some time, here's what's 'out there' for me:









AwesomO F+/-91.










Tossit Squartz (mmm, it has been a while...).










Maolex (2nd attempt)










jarAgar Daydreama.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

jolurove said:


> Hey I like that one. What is it?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


Which one? =)


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

Gryffindor said:


> Which one? =)


Oh sorry! The first one

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

That is the new Marathon General Purpose Mechanical in steel.


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

Gryffindor said:


> That is the new Marathon General Purpose Mechanical in steel.


I knew subscribing to this thread was a bad idea 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

jolurove said:


> I knew subscribing to this thread was a bad idea


If it makes you feel any better, they're only making 600 of them...=X


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

One of these:







For this:


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

simen.torstensen said:


> Got the M39 sitting in customs here in Norway. Hopefully i will have it here on friday
> Love the different coloured lume, and the ETA2824-2 has been a dream of mine for a long time.
> 
> Topped the whole thing of with ordering a couple of custom made straps from Jim at detroitstrapco
> ...


A little update with pictures on my straps:









Jim started on them straight away after i PayPaled him the 30% of deposit we agreed upon
He is a real nice guy, easy to talk with and is more than willing to help u with ideas.









He also got some nice vintage motorcycle jackets he makes straps out of, or horween leather.

I will post more pics of watch and straps when the watch arrives and Jim sends me a new update.

Enjoy!

I am not affiliated with Jim or his brand, i just think more people should get the opportunity to see these nice straps!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Glad to have these back. Like them even more.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

simen.torstensen said:


>


I have that same knife! Picked it up years ago on a trip to the south of France. The gag was that it was stocked at an art store, and the handle is in the shape of a paint tube.
Enjoy the straps! Brings me back to days in little league.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Glad to have these back. Like them even more.


Yowsa! Sexy dude.


----------



## dbg326 (Sep 23, 2012)

Well after going almost 5 months without taking delivery of a new watch, I've received 2, and have another one on the way...all within the week. Newest arrivals (sorry no pics yet) are the F71 and a Seiko SNN233 chrono. Just scored this little Waltham on the oh so famous auction site. Claims to be serviced and running well, but it was cheap enough that I'll be happy regardless. Thinking about picking up a gold-tone rally bracelet to put on this to give it that true '70s vibe.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

I have been perusing the 'bay for the past few weeks, looking for a diver or chronograph for around $41 (what was left of my birthday money). I stumbled upon a Casio AMW320R and thought to myself, "that is one sweet looking watch."



The one in question was black with gold on the bezel. They're was a black on black for about $11 cheaper, but something about the gold bezel made me lust after it even more.

Doing some research, I was excited to see it held in such high regard here at WUS.


I pulled the trigger on a BIN and now have to play the waiting game.



About one month ago, a watch was just a watch to me. Now it is so much more. The hunt, the budgeting, the justification, the excuses, the agony of missing out, the agony of waiting, the giddiness, and, finally, the satisfaction.



I can't wait.


Sent from my RM-893_nam_tmous_201 using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I love both of those watches. I would love to own either or both.



quicksilver7 said:


> Glad to have these back. Like them even more.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

All incoming have landed!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Very excited about this. White Acciona.

Picture is not mine. Thank you Google images.










"Time does not pass, it continues"
-Marty Rubin-


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, I have stuff to post! For yours truly, the Squale 1515 auto in blue sunburst!



















To surprise the Mr.



















For my kid brother's Raketa Zero Hammer and Sickle










In addition, I just ordered some Happy Socks. It's a good day.


----------



## freedevil (Jan 25, 2012)

Mechanical Rado from the 1970s. So many excite!!!


----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

Just picked this watch up off eBay - Zeppelin Flatline, new for £79


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

That's pretty cool - that's a photo I posted when I got my Acconia a few months ago. It was shot with a macro lens strap (The Photojojo Store).



EL_GEEk said:


> Very excited about this. White Acciona.
> 
> Picture is not mine. Thank you Google images.
> 
> ...


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fixed your spelling error, its in red 

I want that Corvid



blackdot said:


> Yes, I have stuff to post! For yours truly, the Squale 1515 auto in blue sunburst!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bena87 (Mar 9, 2010)

The tiger is here!!! I'm loving this Bezel color. It pops!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

My third Hamilton is on the way! \o/


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Just got my shipping notification for this







Struggling to see how this fits in with my 'mass sell-off'


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)

As much as I'm not a fan of quartz when I saw amazon had these on sale for $30 shipped next day I had to jump on it. the face/hands could be a bit nicer but the case/band is has a really nice vintage vibe (may end up as a project watch and get redialed and get more vintage styled hands)


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

freedevil said:


> Mechanical Rado from the 1970s. So many excite!!!


Nice Cologny, I look forward to seeing some wrist shots when it arrives.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

m0rt said:


> My third Hamilton is on the way! \o/


They are addictive no? I am at 5 and my buy finger keeps going to the intramatic order page...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

My first Orient should be here in time for my birthday. 
Orient Beast can't wait! Here is a borrowed pic till she gets here.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

MEzz said:


> They are addictive no? I am at 5 and my buy finger keeps going to the intramatic order page...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Sounds wonderful 

I'm already eyeing the new Pan Europ Sport, btw.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Marathon Diver's Quartz Medium!


----------



## freedevil (Jan 25, 2012)

Will do.



scottjc said:


> Nice Cologny, I look forward to seeing some wrist shots when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

About to win me a Constellation 
Vintage Omega Constellation Pie Pan 505 (Gold & S.Steel) c.1957 Watch | eBay


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Here it is:










Full post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-panerai-homage-part-3-a-779017-190.html#post7761400


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

rymnd said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap. I have got almost identical mole location on my hand. Just that mine is on my right.
Damn... br...other? haha!


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

djwhyse said:


> Holy crap. I have got almost identical mole location on my hand. Just that mine is on my right.
> Damn... br...other? haha!


Haha that's surreal. And I'm in Sydney too! What are the chances.

EDIT: I'll be using your wrist shots as a point of reference from now on


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

rymnd said:


> Haha that's surreal. And I'm in Sydney too! What are the chances.
> 
> EDIT: I'll be using your wrist shots as a point of reference from now on


nice to see some aussies on this forum from time to time


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> nice to see some aussies on this forum from time to time


Love it. I'm actually flying to melbourne in December. We should have a meet up.. Though i'm asian in origin, but as long as we share the same passion for watches, all good yeah?

Here is proof..


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Using last available watch funds to take something apart while I am saving for my grail. Hopefully these venerable SOKI divers and hand puller will be able to accompany my current tool loadout while I learn more about taking watches apart safely and reliably. More importantly I will need to be able to put them back together properly if I am going to upgrade my modding to a Seiko 007J, the next classic in the watch box that could use a change of hands and some fresh lume. These things survived some weird torture tests back in "Help me DESTROY my brand new mechanical watch!" and it got me thinking, better one of these than killing residents of my box by learning the hard way. o|





















They were 15% off though this could be a perpetual sale to stimulate purchases. This way the most I loose is $30 or so instead of fouling up a $200 piece for my lack of experience to be quenched. :] I will likely take these apart and put them back together a few times to get the hang of it. I mean, I have removed movements to clean the cases out or get specks of dust off the dial itself (yes I really am that OCD,) but I always left the hands on and ensured the movement was completely run down before I began.

Oh, and to safeguard the current stipulation of my wish list; no KMCMax these are not watches I am buying to add to my collection. ;-)
I consider them a cost of upkeep for my current direction as a WIS. $30? Some people pay more to get a battery changed on high-end watches...


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

this band and this bracelet for these


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

My first Steinhart is officially on the way, Ocean One red, thanks WUS!


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Michael Porter said:


> My Ecozilla addiction is getting worse. Ti Ecozilla and blasted suppas on their way.


TiZilla landed....Time to go strap shopping.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow Mr Porter....you should have a special permit for keeping two of those beasts in the same household!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

zekeryan56 said:


> View attachment 1480671
> View attachment 1480672
> 
> this band and this bracelet for these
> View attachment 1480673


That watch on the left.. What's that?? :-D

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

whoa said:


> That watch on the left.. What's that?? :-D
> 
> .:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


That is a waltham chrono needs a little work but I love it


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

zekeryan56 said:


> That is a wiltham chrono needs a little work but I love it


I think you mean Waltham.


----------



## CFCDH3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Orient Curator Power Reserve Sapphire coming from the 'Bay (Dutyfreeisland). $149- shipped. Last watch I'm buying for awhile, I swear! :-/


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Turns out the 5610 (Atomic/Solar) is a hair smaller than the 5600 (which I previously had), and just doesn't sit comfortably on the wrist. Thus, a 5600EG inbound - looking forward to the vintagey gold display (dial?)


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

simen.torstensen said:


> A little update with pictures on my straps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

Vintage '70s Vulcain Cricket. Unbelievably psyched about this purchase! Pic from eBay:


----------



## zekeryan56 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a unicorn in the mail tomorrow! thanks to WUS and another WUS member!


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

It's been a long time coming but I've finally made the purchase!


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Just paid the deposit.. 3-6 months for it to be made but looking forward!









.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## Gretsch308 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mail call from Friday!!


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

simen.torstensen said:


> simen.torstensen said:
> 
> 
> > A little update with pictures on my straps:
> ...


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks great Simen [/QUOTE]

Thanks, and a big applause to Jim Just got the message from the postal office, my watch is ready for pickup=)=) pics of the watch will come later tonight? Now I have to run over there, before they are closing...

Sent fra min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

whoa said:


> Just paid the deposit.. 3-6 months for it to be made but looking forward!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm booked into this project, but the renders do not excite me. I might drop out, but then I might regret it.............


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> It's been a long time coming but I've finally made the purchase!
> 
> View attachment 1482269


Many congratulations Devon, I know you have been wanting this one for a while and I am sure you will enjoy it when it arrives.
I wonder how this will affect the wrist time of your Alpinist...
Brad keeps on posting tantalising photos of it and I am extremely jealous of anyone who owns it.

Jonathan.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> It's been a long time coming but I've finally made the purchase!
> 
> View attachment 1482269


Congrats, Devon! Welcome to the club!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

OH !!!!!

How did that happen...









proper movement though


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> Many congratulations Devon, I know you have been wanting this one for a while and I am sure you will enjoy it when it arrives.
> I wonder how this will affect the wrist time of your Alpinist...
> Brad keeps on posting tantalising photos of it and I am extremely jealous of anyone who owns it.
> 
> Jonathan.


Thanks! Yeah it's going to be tough, I also have this on its way :









I think it'll be the whole "New watch never leaves wrist for first week and then slowly slots into rotation with the others" thing. For now my Alpinist has been at almost 100% wrist time for the past month due to my two Vintages needin a service and my SNK being donated to my father. So it needs some well deserved rest and I'm sure it can handle a week or two off the wrist :-d

I like to think that they'll all get equal wrist time but there's always that one that sneaks in a day or two more, I'm actually interested to see which it will be myself :-!



SteamJ said:


> Congrats, Devon! Welcome to the club!


Thanks J! I'm lank excited, True to form though I've already encountered a problem... :-(


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> Thanks! Yeah it's going to be tough, I also have this on its way :
> 
> View attachment 1482731
> 
> ...


Oh? What kind of problem?


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Oh? What kind of problem?


Shipping related, minor problem but I'm sure it'll be sorted out quickly :-!

Sent from the whirlybird


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> I'm booked into this project, but the renders do not excite me. I might drop out, but then I might regret it.............


Tbh.. I follow your points.. And have the same feeling.. I think I will like it way more when the prototype will show up.. The applied indices, the Grey sunburst.. U don't think the renders can show that very well

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

G shock!!!!!!









Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Stuck at home today with a terrible sinus infection. Luckily this came in the mail to make me feel a little better.









Sent from my Surface with Windows RT using Tapatalk


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

The overstock sale on C&B made this a no-brainer.
Not sure how I feel about the keyslot hole but I think it will be a great fit for the MM!


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

This one got delivered today.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Just ordered a vintage Slava to use as a donor movement if I bugger up the one I try to repair as part of my winning of docvail's recent giveaway.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Getting my first vintage chrono 
Vintage BWC Chronograph Manual Landeron 51 20 Micron YGold Working Watch 1960s | eBay


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

This isn't in the mail, but if all goes well it will be on my wrist Friday. sellers pic. It's a 1976 Bulova Accutron "666" diver. Best part?!? The seller is the original owner. Second best part?!? I'm getting it for a great deal!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just arrived, will have to get some better pictures tomorrow...


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Very nice! I've been wanting a PO-esque watch for a while. Looks like it's water proof


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

rymnd said:


> The overstock sale on C&B made this a no-brainer.
> Not sure how I feel about the keyslot hole but I think it will be a great fit for the MM!


Heres a super cheap alternative
22mm Top Grade Manual Thicken Stitched Brown Genuine Leather Watch Bands Strap | eBay


----------



## MidnightClipper (Apr 9, 2014)

Got this refurbished HMT Pilot with a cool blue dial today. Its a 1969 watch with a new dial, case and band. It has an in-house 0231 movement, which is based on a Citizen movement.








I am planning to put it on this nato strap when it comes in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightClipper (Apr 9, 2014)

Here is a better pic with better lighting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Gray ostrich (not the kind that is actually cow). Not sure what it's going on yet, but it will come to me.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I needed a beater for the summer. Some renovations happening at the house so I chose this. My first Casio. Cheap even in Canada from Amazon. 









When I saw this pop up on the sales forum I couldn't resist. Figured I deserved a treat half way through the week of just me on the kids while my wife enjoys sun and sand in Cuba. An old friend will return to the stable


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

This








For








(Which is also on the way ️)


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

jjolly said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cool looking Seiko, which model is it?


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

soulbazz said:


> That's a cool looking Seiko, which model is it?


SSS003


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

SSA003

I have always liked those. Just too many other watches to buy first. Very toolish looking, would look great on nato, or that rally. I need to start recommending it more in the suggestion threads.



jjolly said:


> SSS003


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

I just paid for a custom Heuerville strap. About a week to make the strap, so hopefully it'll be on my wrist in two weeks.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> SSA003
> 
> I have always liked those. Just too many other watches to buy first. Very toolish looking, would look great on nato, or that rally. I need to start recommending it more in the suggestion threads.


Sorry. iPhone likes 3 Ss apparently 

I'll post some shots when they are in....I've been looking for an excuse to buy a black rallye strap and I figured the Tachy scale was good enough 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

197x Zenith


----------



## Rals (Apr 23, 2014)

First > 100$ watch, currently in customs. Didn't like it at first, but that green dial started to haunt my dreams. My budget was around 100$...or so I thought.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

Just unwrapped this last night...









Still one left out there on the EU market guys... 

Will pair it up with this...








Just a couple more days it should be here

Sent fra min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

My first Seiko 5. Should have it tomorrow, making it a two watch week.

I debated between this one, the white face, the yellow face and the blue face. I already have three dark face watches and was *this* close to getting the yellow or white face, but I kept envisioning a red/black NATO in its future, so black and red it was.










Sent from Cortana's house using Tapatalk.


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

Not that I need to post a pic of it, but the venerable SKX007 is on the way and it's sooooo purdy!


----------



## Marrow (Jun 16, 2013)

here is Orient Symphony and Traser P6500 type 6
Sorry for quality, captured by my mediator
loooong waiting


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

A little something from the mail today..

My Sea Dragon has arrived..


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

It arrived. I like it so far. Not sure about the mesh it came on yet. Switched it to a NATO for the day.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice Brad!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> It arrived. I like it so far. Not sure about the mesh it came on yet. Switched it to a NATO for the day.


Great watch. It looks good on the NATO. I love the Helson mesh but this watch looks better on some type of black strap.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Got this 20mm leather strap incoming:








(Seller's Pic)

I'm hopeful it's a good match for my Seiko SNDE99:








(Help, help, I'm trapped on a bracelet with folded links!)

I wanted something with subtle red to match the chrono seconds hand but not something so bold as to overpower the watch design. (Actually the bracelet's not terrible, I just want some versatility and maybe slightly more comfortable.)


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

b-)b-)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

GoJoshGo said:


> View attachment 1486192
> 
> 
> b-)b-)


Quick fingers!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> View attachment 1486192
> 
> 
> b-)b-)


Congrats!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally!










"Time does not pass, it continues"
-Marty Rubin-


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! I'd been telling myself to save for the Orthos, and that affordable mechanical chronos (say that three times fast) are silly because of maintenance costs, but when the email came through right when I was taking a break at work, I couldn't resist. b-)


----------



## Bonka (Jul 2, 2011)

Just came in from Zenitar this morning, a F71 fav 










Patiently waiting for the mesh bracelet and blue poly strap to come in but for now threw on a nato to settle it in :-d


----------



## MidnightClipper (Apr 9, 2014)

My first Nato strap came in today. Its just a cheap one but it goes good with my cheap HMT Pilot with a cool blue dial, which I got in the mail 2days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

I am happy to say that after a couple of years of oogling, saving a little and selling off some watches I've reached my own personal grail. After saving money here and there and logging into Ashford.com and seeing they had a sale on the very watch I've been coveting, I pulled the trigger on the Hamilton Khaki Field Conservation Auto Chrono. I am beside myself waiting for it to arrive at my doorstep. Can't wait to get it on my wrist amd just stare at it for hours on end, lol.

It's not the culmination of my collection, but I know it will be my favorite and most prized timepiece.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Kain Heritage strap for the Maranez on the way...


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

With all the nice straps I see on here it makes me glad I prefer to wear my watches on bracelets. Saving a ton of money.


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Started wasting some bucks on chinese crap o|o|


----------



## nezadinkzveries (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok. It came to me yesterday. 









well packed - I was surprised. Quite good leather box. 










Here it is - looks good, form. the say the use Swiss movements, I thin it some kind of cheap ISA of somethong like that. 










white "stadium" dial, looks good, clean. the strap is rubbish for me, altough they have signed it by Haas & Cie 



























Summary, all in all it is a good looking dressy quartz chronograph, to thick to be very dressy in my oppinion, but looks and works (date, chrono functions) good. size is about 42mm. 
to be honest Im very happy with it. price - it is one othe best thongs also. 65$ including shipping, new good looking quartz chronograph, really affordable. just strap needs changing.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Thought it will be a good idea to share. Bought this off from 1 of our fellow F71 member. Cheers man!

Okean:










( Photo by Seller )


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Ordered the Tiger Big Crown then I found a Ball Engineer Master II Classic that I've been searching for, so of course I had to get that too. There was no other option.

Both sellers' pictures
















I'd like to find a used Ball bracelet for the EMIIC if anyone has one laying about.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Time to step up my collection a little, a watch from this brand was inevitable..

Just placed a pre-order for:


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This should be on its way to me next week. My first Ti.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Cabatisto said:


> Started wasting some bucks on chinese crap o|o|


I'm very curious to know how these both work out!


----------



## laoshun78 (Apr 3, 2014)

It might be a while until I see them in person. still excited!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

OvrSteer said:


> I'm very curious to know how these both work out!


I had a Eyki and, while not Stainless Steel, the watch wasn't too bad and looked good!


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> I'm very curious to know how these both work out!


I let you know, but please be patient HKG to Italy may take a loooong time (thanks to Italian customs, though).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

merl said:


> This should be on its way to me next week. My first Ti.


Wow. Nice pickup. One of my Unicorns.


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

OvrSteer said:


> I'm very curious to know how these both work out!


I have that EYKI in khaki color. Considering its price (<$20 shipped) it was a good deal for me.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I have waited for a while for this one, a very gently used Hamilton Intramatic, 42 mm black dial. It comes on a bracelet, which will not work for me. Any ideas for a matching strap( thinking simple black mat..)?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice one, MEzz!
The Hirsch Scandic is the ultimate slimline minimalist strap for me


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

docvail said:


> Wow. Nice pickup. One of my Unicorns.


Thanks Chris. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Doormat bliss (1/2):










Tossit Squartz


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't be shy, covering its proud name with its hands - shout it loud
'Oh, Tossit!'


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Doormat bliss (2/2):










Quasio $5.88


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

Alpha Radiomir, black dial, from eBay:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

In anticipation of my Omega Seamaster's return from spa, my first Horween Shell Cordovan - $50 with buckle and shipping, handmade and available in short! HOP HOP HOP!


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi,

I'm still only half way through this thread, but I thought I'd jump to the end and post what I have in the mail.

All those HMT's made me jump on the bandwagon and now I have a HMT Slim and a HMT Pilot incoming.


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

Oops... I just got another one.

HMT Sona.



Not to mention a whole bunch of expandable bracelets...


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on a Steinhart OVM. I was unsure if I wanted the OVM, OB1 or OVR. I think I made the right choice


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

Bizzurp said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Steinhart OVM. I was unsure if I wanted the OVM, OB1 or OVR. I think I made the right choice


Awesome!

Pretty sure couldn't go wrong with any of those.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Casio MTP 1343 - picked it up today from a store - no lume and ditched the stock leather watch band - finally my 22 mm pvd band finds a home.


----------



## alexandertk (Mar 2, 2014)

Arrived last week for my birthday! Very pleased with my Seiko SARB033


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I think this might be my last go with Seiko. If I don't like this one, with its nice case shape and great sizing, I think I will just give up on them.

Seiko Stargate


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Those white stargates might look good with one of the soxa dials, especially the one that GuessWho has on his SKX.

I've been checking them out lately


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

Bit the bullet. Helson stingray bronze 43mm.










Eric


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

My name is Michal, and I have a problem.

Since yesterday:

Roamer Searock Electronic 612 from a member of the forums.









Vintage West End Watch Co. Sowan Prima









Vintage SEIKO diver 7002 mod









And that doesn't even take into account the dozen or so watch bands I've got shipping :/

I need help...


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

You seem to be managing quite well enough on your own, don't think that you need any assistance!

Thats a nice little collection. Wear them in good health.


K.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just won one of these in an overnight auction...


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Paradive inbound!








Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

An SKX007J with my name on it should by a few thousand feet over the Pacific Ocean right about now.

A budget 22mm leather strap should be Westward hauling on a major highway.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Whelp, another one on the way...







I've actually wanted this MC for a while now, I used to put if off because I already had a Molnija MC, which I sold a week or two ago. Then this was on sale today, and I have been doing OK with the whole sell more watches than buy (not great but OK!). So now this!


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

SKX779K3.

Wanted something on rubber and I've always wanted a Monster.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Just arrived today. Orient Sun&Moon.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> I think this might be my last go with Seiko. If I don't like this one, with its nice case shape and great sizing, I think I will just give up on them.
> 
> Seiko Stargate
> View attachment 1490083


IMO the Stargate is a good way to decide if you'd like a Sumo. They're sorta similar in shape and size.


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

7€ shipped.


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

Hopefully this will be waiting for me when I get home, the Orient Voyager. My first watch with Dual Time and Power Reserve functions. There's a member here that has posted some really great pictures of this watch, I hope it looks as good, if not better, in person. Pics from the OrientUSA website.


----------



## Bonka (Jul 2, 2011)

Stolen pic :-!









Just ordered this for the gf. She hinted at wanting something on a silver bracelet without specifying a particular model while having little interest in mechanicals thus far. I think this will go nicely with her existing collection of MK and Nixons. A little ostentatious but probably a select few of agreeable Precisionists imo. Smooth sweeping-seconds for the win |>


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Got one of these on the way for my first attempt at a mod job.










A whole $12 shipped so it won't bother me if I eff it up.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

A bracelet? Why?

Here's why:










Yay! I won an ebay auction... For the very first time. (Being the only bidder helped, perhaps.) It's an intra-EU deal (Polish seller), which should keep customs interference at a minimum and enable smooth shipping.

Sure, this Vostok is _another_ homage (to the Vostok '1967'). But I couldn't resist its vintagy awesomeness. That case, that interplay of silver, black and red, that no-nonsense design... Cool!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I like that bracelet. I've been wondering if it is possible to find one like the 1967 reissue bracelet by itself, and that one isn't a bad option.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey you guys! This came in the mail from Fred:


----------



## LTR (Dec 13, 2012)

Ended up being a busy week for me watch wise. 1 Affordable and 1 more expensive piece.

Coming in on Thurs is my second Breitling








And Friday a Rodina Small Seconds 








Time to stay out of F29 for awhile.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

SNDC31 is in the mail


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought I'd diversify from watches and watch bands and get some tools..

So now I have a PMWC Watch Tool Starter Kit and Bracelet Sizing Tool incoming.. Bergeon tools are bound to follow :/


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Surprisingly I got two packages in the mail.

1. imagwai's giveaway leather straps (thanks imagwai)









2. HMT white pilot


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Bro and I just ordered a Seiko Cocktail Time off Rakuten JP for Dad's birthday. We have no doubt that Dad will love it. What a terrific feeling!


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

Currently I'm waiting patiently for this:









I also have a watch display case incoming from Amazon.

Soon to be outgoing will be my Seiko SNZG07J1, it's going on eBay, due to lack of wear, and to free up space for another watch.....


----------



## Derbagger (Apr 4, 2014)

Bought a black monster from a forum member last night...my first automatic!


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

phlebas said:


> [...] waiting patiently [...]


So am I. Currently on picketing on the doormat, on the look-out for this trio:

1. _*Maolex*_










2. *Daytonator*










3. _*Crazy Ivan*_










And time does not fly.

/spamming


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Derbagger said:


> Bought a black monster from a forum member last night...my first automatic!


Awesome! Mr. Postman, step on it, we're in a hurry!


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Just arrived. Love the watch, not so sure about the mesh.


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

The mesh is good! A supportive contrast.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Can't believe I'm saying this... grail was just ordered. Should be here in 1-2 weeks. God its going to be among couple of weeks.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this... grail was just ordered. Should be here in 1-2 weeks. God its going to be among couple of weeks.


Nope. You can't do that. I get enough teasing from my wife. WTF is it?!?


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Nomos Tangente, engagement gift from the fiancé.



waterdude said:


> Nope. You can't do that. I get enough teasing from my wife. WTF is it?!?


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> Nomos Tangente, engagement gift from the fiancé.


Awesome. Congrats!!


----------



## bena87 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmm, been waiting a couple weeks for a Rios1931 sailor perlon strap (for my recently arrived Tiger Black Bay homage) in black to arrive from Germany. Really hope it arrives tomorrow or it'll spend a couple weeks in the mailbox.


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

I did it again :/ I can literally not afford another watch for at least a few weeks.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

New in box - yes, new batt too - with 1-year official warranty, Seiko Prospex SBCM023. How could I resist?!














































Think I'll get a red Hirsch Pure to make it a summer grab-and-go.


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

mihalski said:


> I did it again :/ I can literally not afford another watch for at least a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 1493706


That's a really nice piece, I've been looking at watches like that. Which company is it from and where did you get it?


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

phlebas said:


> That's a really nice piece, I've been looking at watches like that. Which company is it from and where did you get it?


Search by image --> Ronin Watches Introduces the Rotomatic | watch reviews on worn&woundwatch reviews on worn&wound


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

I always forget about that Google function, thanks blackdot.


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, Google image search has been incredibly useful in my traversal of this thread 

I look forward to receiving my Ronin Rotomatic sometime next week.

How do you like your HMT White Pilot? I REALLY want to get one of those sometime in the near future. I'll see how I like the old HMT watches that I ordered. They should arrive over the coming weeks.


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

> I look forward to receiving my Ronin Rotomatic sometime next week.


I look forward to seeing the pictures. 



> How do you like your HMT White Pilot? I REALLY want to get one of those sometime in the near future. I'll see how I like the old HMT watches that I ordered. They should arrive over the coming weeks.


I really like it, in fact it has replaced a Seiko 5 as semi dress watch on brown leather ( the Seiko 5 is up for sale ) . It looks really good, but it is a little small, so I put it on a brown bund:









There's a White Pilot for sale on f29 at the moment, btw.


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

I do believe it's been sold already, and besides that... I actually literally can't afford it for at least one week as I went far and beyond what is reasonable in watch and watch related purchases in the last few days 

I never imagined the White Pilot on a bund strap, but it actually looks pretty good.. The Blue and brown go well together.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

I just bought this Seiko today, in Seiko Jakarta Store. It's Sapphire Glass, Titanium body+bracelet, Day/Date, Nice Lume. (7n43 quartz) 
































Here comes the unbelievable part of the story. It was placed in 50% discount section. The net price was an unbelievable $49  Best deal I have ever had, for a Seiko watch with tons of desirable features.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

mihalski said:


> I do believe it's been sold already, and besides that... I actually literally can't afford it for at least one week as I went far and beyond what is reasonable in watch and watch related purchases in the last few days


 Fair enough.



> I never imagined the White Pilot on a bund strap, but it actually looks pretty good.. The Blue and brown go well together.


My black HMT Pilot is on the black version of that bund strap, and looks really good.

I wanted a vintage military look for the HMTs, without buying a vintage military watch.....


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

This guy arrived


----------



## spicyWatch (May 6, 2014)

I have this coming in! =D Can't wait


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Alpha incoming, lets see how it holds up.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

spicyWatch said:


> I have this coming in! =D Can't wait


Nice!

Judging from the Post-it note in the picture, that piece belonged to someone who needed to remind himself/herself to sell it. In other words: you got extra lucky.


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

phoenix844884 said:


> This guy arrived


from where did you buy this?
nice looking


----------



## spicyWatch (May 6, 2014)

Thanks!

The post-it note was actually from a WUS user named Flipcky! It's coming in today too I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Just got this guy in the mail from a trade. Thanks Kun and WUS.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Mintu said:


> from where did you buy this?
> nice looking


I got it for cheap from this eBay seller - 
honggaoliang997 | eBay

These Parnis watches are available at many websites. A simple Google search will show you the most popular ones.


----------



## briguy33 (Apr 13, 2014)

Nothing fancy, but besides watches I collect Adidas' .. so "two-birds"


----------



## Dobr (Jul 16, 2013)

Nothing anymore.


----------



## briguy33 (Apr 13, 2014)

Dobr said:


> Nothing anymore.
> 
> View attachment 1494465


Nice photo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

The long-promised pic of my Seiko SNDE99 on the new strap:









Strap ordered from eBay seller and arrived over last weekend. I've just been busy and the weather has been too bad to take outdoor pics. Here the watch is making a pilgrimage to its unlikely point of origin. The strap's decent, but stiff. I mainly wanted to try out the look of the watch on a strap instead of the included bracelet. I think it goes pretty well.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

I am very happy to present you all with my first grail. Just arrived today from Ashford and I love it more now than I did those couple of years that I spent drooling over pictures of it online. Started saving up, selling stuff on eBay and waited for the right deal.

It was love at first sight:









The case back has Harrison Ford's autograph engraved on it along with the Conservation International logo:









Might do a full review in a month, if I can stop staring at it long enough to write one.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Not for me. It will be a gift


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

another cheapy (15$ shipped) for weddings, ceremonies, formal events, etc.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Just both two Asian 6948 movements from F425. One is to do the timezone level 1 coarse with and put in a 44mm Luminor style case. The other I need to pick a case for.


----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh no! I went and bought another one - off ebay this afternoon for £75
Locman Mare









made in Italy - sure looks perty!


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

IRBilldozer said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this... grail was just ordered. Should be here in 1-2 weeks. God its going to be among couple of weeks.


Congrats man, very happy for you! I just received my grail last night, UPS made me believe I would have to wait another day (arrived almost at 8 p.m.).

The waiting is the hardest part. Once you get it and out it on, try to look away now and then, because you'll be mesmerized, lol.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Tissot V8 is in the mail. Ordered for a great price from creationwatches.com Have only good things to say about them.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

This one should arrive early next week.









Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## spicyWatch (May 6, 2014)

So, finally got it!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

What's next for a hobbyist bread baker after a Bagelsport (Milgauss)? Why, a wheat sheaf Generalskie (so, a Komandirskie in an alternate case), of course! I like the 1:30 crown. Sure, the case is pretty beat up, but the hands and dial look good, and I got for less than half of what its bread-related brother cost.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview on the way for me:








Rado True on the way for the wife. Pretty excited about this one!


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

blackdot said:


> Bro and I just ordered a Seiko Cocktail Time off Rakuten JP for Dad's birthday. We have no doubt that Dad will love it. What a terrific feeling!


Change of plans. I found a local retail who matches Rakuten JP's lowest prices and got him the SARB035 instead. I didn't for a minute consider the 035 a contender, but when I saw it in person, I just knew. It's more understated than the 065 but every bit as beautiful and more versatile. Dad says that he has even been wearing it around the house. Big win.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

blackdot said:


> Change of plans. I found a local retail who matches Rakuten JP's lowest prices and got him the SARB035 instead. I didn't for a minute consider the 035 a contender, but when I saw it in person, I just knew. It's more understated than the 065 but every bit as beautiful and more versatile. Dad says that he has even been wearing it around the house. Big win.


Well done! The 035 is much more versatile than the 065!!! Glad he is enjoying int, congrats!!!


----------



## WindMe (May 1, 2014)

This is on the way, should be here next Wednesday! I had no intention of getting another quartz but couldn't resist, the watch is gorgeous. Hopefully it looks as good in person as it does in pictures!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## nitram55 (Sep 30, 2009)

*HMT Military*

This HMT is on the way to me it ticks several boxes, Firstly I wanted a 3-6-9-12 secondly a hand wind mechanical and lastly I am a great fan of the military style.


All the best 
Martin


----------



## ddkalfa (Nov 27, 2010)

This... Can't wait!


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Aitch said:


> I like that bracelet. I've been wondering if it is possible to find one like the 1967 reissue bracelet by itself, and that one isn't a bad option.


Check-like I just did-this incredible thread for inspiration: https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/vostok-1967-a-840751.html

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview on the way for me:
> 
> View attachment 1495814
> 
> ...


Love the Hamilton. I wish it were a little bigger (for me).Congrats!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Love the Hamilton. I wish it were a little bigger (for me).Congrats!!


Thanks, at 42mm it is in my perfect range.....39-42. I wear a 38 or two, but they always feel a *tad* small.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I just ordered this last night from longislandwatch.com. I have an itch for an all black diver, so I'm going to give this a shot. I also ordered a black NATO with black hardware. I'm not much of a bracelet wearer, as they tend to get scratched up. I'm kinda hard on them, so I swap them out. If anyone has had experience with the Black Ray, let me know. I've never owned an Orient before. Enjoy your weekend!

p.s., I borrowed this pic from longislandwatch.com... I'm sure they don't mind since I gave them my money last night. At least, I hope they don't mind


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on this interesting piece:













Late 50s soviet watch "Ural". Features an aluminum case, Molnija YK-6 movement (predecessor to the 3602), and radium lume. Also, it is a whopping 42mm in diameter, that is huge for a vintage watch!


----------



## TooPoorForThis (Mar 7, 2014)

Orient Bambino ER24004B Reviewwatch reviews on worn&wound
received tracking info on Saturday, priority shipping so hopefully here by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Scott6739 said:


> If anyone has had experience with the Black Ray, let me know. I've never owned an Orient before. Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> p.s., I borrowed this pic from longislandwatch.com... I'm sure they don't mind since I gave them my money last night. At least, I hope they don't mind


Im quite pleased with mine. I too ditched the bracelet


----------



## Monty50 (May 18, 2014)

Soooo I am a complete newbie here but have been looking for months...purchased a Seiko 5 SNZH55K1 a couple of months ago and now have two coming in the mail....Citizen *AW0010 *






and an AV1-8 Flyboy






....yep bitten by the bug and the wife will probably kill me!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Honkylips said:


> Im quite pleased with mine. I too ditched the bracelet


Very nice! I'm really digging the olive green NATO! Thanks for posting. I may have to try that combo if you don't mind me copying you. It really looks sharp!!!


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

Wanted something fun, colourful, cheap, inelegant, eye-catching&#8230; You know, a summer watch for messing around. Just over £30 + P&P from Russia, might as well give one of those legendary WUS brands a go. I've seen this dial design in orange everywhere but not so many of this green/teal version - fancied something a bit different. I think it'll eventually go on mesh or an equally offensive bright NATO.

CAUTION: Design may offend some eyes.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I just solidified a trade for this. Should be on its way Tuesday.







(sellers pic)


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

Lucible said:


> Wanted something fun, colourful, cheap, inelegant, eye-catching&#8230; You know, a summer watch for messing around. Just over £30 + P&P from Russia, might as well give one of those legendary WUS brands a go. I've seen this dial design in orange everywhere but not so many of this green/teal version - fancied something a bit different. I think it'll eventually go on mesh or an equally offensive bright NATO.
> 
> CAUTION: Design may offend some eyes.
> 
> View attachment 1497388


It is really ugly in teal. I want one! :-d


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

emaja said:


> It is really ugly in teal. I want one! :-d


Well that's a confusing comment ;-)

I know the teal might not be everyone's cup of tea but I was getting bored of all of the orange!


----------



## Mineian (May 17, 2014)

My first post on here, Ive been lurking for a couple weeks as I just realized my fascination with watches. Ive got a few watches on the way this coming week (2 from other members on this site)





















Cant wait.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Mineian said:


> My first post on here, Ive been lurking for a couple weeks as I just realized my fascination with watches. Ive got a few watches on the way this coming week (2 from other members on this site)
> 
> View attachment 1497649
> View attachment 1497650
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

So... This arrived this weekend.

No original strap :-( then still on a cheap strap but I like it so far.

Do you have any strap suggestion?

Would appreciate it B-)

Cheers!










Sent from my portable popcorn machine ;-)


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

That's begging for a rally strap. Probably black one. I'm not a "rally strap" guy, and definitely not a "rally strap on everything" guy...but if the shoe fits?


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, rubber rally strap.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

waterdude said:


> Yeah, rubber rally strap.


Well like the original then, but I will opt for orange colour, I like it for a summer watch.

Sent from my portable popcorn machine ;-)


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah! Gonna look awesome. You could dress it up quite a bit with a tan leather one too, depending on what you want to do with it.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Yeah! Gonna look awesome. You could dress it up quite a bit with a tan leather one too, depending on what you want to do with it.


You are absolutely right. Thank you all so much for your nice tips 

Sent from my portable popcorn machine ;-)


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Looking forward to this one, should be interesting as I got it pretty cheap.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Got this yesterday. Looks very nice BUT damn it is fast  Gains +1hour 25min per day


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

laikrodukas said:


> Got this yesterday. Looks very nice BUT damn it is fast  Gains +1hour 25min per day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha look at the bright side! A work day gets so short:-D

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Astraeus said:


> [...] Currently picketing the doormat, on the look-out for [...]:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Not at all. I think I know where Crazy Ivan is, at the moment:










Yes, that's the Central Post Office in Kiev (if it still looks this way, after all the turmoil the city has been through). Crazy Ivan must be taking-how fitting-quite a detour, since the 'object location' was listed on eBay as



> Konstancin Jeziorna, MAZOWIECKIE, Poland


So I'm facing a longer wait and-perhaps-some customs interference (I hope Ivan will outmanoeuver the greedy border guards). Bummer. First World Problem, I know...


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Just got it today. "pure leather" strap already in the bin..LOL


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

millenbop said:


> Looking forward to this one, should be interesting as I got it pretty cheap.


You didn't happen to pay 55 euros for it, did you? You may want to check out this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bargain-1031213.html


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

Cerakote oven cure kit, Bagelsport Sub, DG Snowflake Hands and Dial


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

rymnd said:


> The overstock sale on C&B made this a no-brainer.
> Not sure how I feel about the keyslot hole but I think it will be a great fit for the MM!


Keyslot strap arrived:









Nice and soft as expected with no need for breaking in.
The thick leather strap really is a signature for the bulky luminor-style cases.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

A couple of rally straps from timefactors


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Came in today. 39mm ocean 1 ;-)|>


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Astraeus said:


> Yes, that's the Central Post Office in Kiev (if it still looks this way, after all the turmoil the city has been through).











Not anymore. If Ukrposhta's track & trace thingie is to be believed, Crazy Ivan has left the Ukraine.* Voluntarily. If all is well, it should make it to my country's border today/tomorrow. I'm hoping for a peaceful, undisputed entry.

* Amazing, isn't it? You'd figure that in Ukraine they have other things on their minds than accomodating Astraeus' watch lust.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

iTreelex said:


> 39mm ocean 1 ;-)|>


Gorgeous!


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

This one's for both my wife and I to share. Some orange for the summer sun.
(the watch is on its way so using seller's photo)


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

While eagerly waiting for the arrival of my blue sammy ti, I just ordered this one today in a 'always liked it but never bought it but get it while you still can' kinda mood








Picture from google


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

merl said:


> While eagerly waiting for the arrival of my blue sammy ti, I just ordered this one today in a 'always liked it but never bought it but get it while you still can' kinda mood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. I love mine! It says hi.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Some Dagaz sword hands to go on my Alpinist..... The original hands are too hard to read so I hope these work out right! Waiting for them to make the trip on the slow boat from HK.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Archimede Outdoor with the new hardened case and silicone strap. Looks like a comfortable and versatile addition.









Bertucci A-2T... 40mm titanium case, sapphire crystal, and a 5 year battery. I like the somewhat campy styling, what can I say? Should share grab n go beater duties with my Eco-Drive, Tag F1 and (also incoming) Aevig Corvid.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

One of my vintage grail watches is coming my way... Can't wait to receive this beauty...










To be continued ;-)


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

RAM75 said:


> Congrats. I love mine! It says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says hi as well!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Damasko DA36 as well as an Isofrane and Maratac to go along with it.























Oh and this should be here soon as well...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

IRBilldozer said:


> Damask DA36 as well as an Isofrane and Maratac to go along with it.
> 
> View attachment 1500602
> 
> ...


You're moving up in the world!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

JohnGo said:


> One of my vintage grail watches is coming my way... Can't wait to receive this beauty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that bracelet... Congrats!


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

I got this today on the mail. I wanted a Pepsi diver, and for the price I couldn't be happier!










Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

Got the Lüm-tec M39 about 2 weeks ago. Ordered some custom made straps from Jim at Detroitstrapco, they arrived last Thursday, but I just got it fitted today=) Looks awesome I think=)









The citizen nighthawk (euro edition) and the Orient arrived two days ago. Hade the bracelets on both adjusted today. They arrived on 4 days, I ordered from thedutyfreeisland, Hong Kong. That's pretty quick...?=)
And I had my local watch guy (arcticboy on this forum) to unscrew the backs at the same time so I could check if it was fake. They are real=)=) Thanks again Arcticboy for great service!!=) Thumbs up for the dutyfreeisland!









Sent fra min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

How much are these baseball glove straps you guys are getting, and can I get a Kurt Bevacqua version?


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

waterdude said:


> How much are these baseball glove straps you guys are getting, and can I get a Kurt Bevacqua version?


I think you're gonna have a hard time fitting Kurt Bevacqua on a strap! :-d

They're from Home · Detroit Strap Co. · Online Store Powered by Storenvy


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

GoJoshGo said:


> I think you're gonna have a hard time fitting Kurt Bevacqua on a strap! :-d
> 
> They're from Home · Detroit Strap Co. · Online Store Powered by Storenvy


Okay, priced over my head, and likely too hard to find the weirdo, obscure kind of ballplayers that I'd rock on a watch strap. 

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

jolurove said:


> I got this today on the mail. I wanted a Pepsi diver, and for the price I couldn't be happier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice NY2300. If there was an easy to find bracelet with a fitted end link, it would be even better.


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

tincob said:


> That's a nice NY2300. If there was an easy to find bracelet with a fitted end link, it would be even better.


Actually I was thinking of getting one of those anvil bracelets from yobokies with the flat end link, as I read there's been compatibility issues with most curved end links

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

GoJoshGo said:


> I think you're gonna have a hard time fitting Kurt Bevacqua on a strap! :-d
> 
> They're from Home · Detroit Strap Co. · Online Store Powered by Storenvy


You never know, I would have just sent Jim a mail and asked. There is also a 10% discount if u mention that you know some fella who recently posted on the "heads up I think I saw a bargain" thread

Cheers

Edit: lactardjosh is the username you need to namedrop=)

Sent fra min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

first Maranez










"Time does not pass, it continues"
-Marty Rubin-


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Just ordered one of these. A Landeron with an ETA 2824


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Just ordered one of these. A Landeron with an ETA 2824
> 
> View attachment 1501349
> 
> ...


That's beautiful!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

I couldn't wait any longer, so I finally pulled the trigger.










Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

I'm quite new here but I just can't wait to get my hands on my first ever Seiko 5 (ever in my whole life), ordered from Creationwatches and it's on its way. Pardon me for the image as I took it from the store website.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

millenbop said:


> Just ordered one of these. A Landeron with an ETA 2824
> 
> View attachment 1501349
> 
> ...


Where do I get one of these?

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> Damasko DA36 as well as an Isofrane and Maratac to go along with it.
> 
> Oh and this should be here soon as well...


Somebody's not playing around anymore |>


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Oilers Fan said:


> Where do I get one of these?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


eBay under seller: *landeron-com*

Edit: Found their website too at http://www.landeron.com/index.php?id_marque=&page=2

Seems like they have different versions on the website.


----------



## danja (Mar 27, 2013)

Been a while since I've had something incoming.

And then my mom came to visit and surprised me with this:


















My father's old Jaeger LeCoultre! I'm so staggered, definitely a piece I'll be passing on to my kids someday.

Hasn't been serviced in 40 years and is running 1 min slow in 6 hours! Today was a good day


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

I received two today from China: a cheap Sewor watch and a NOS Shanghai 7120. Both came on really bad ''leather" straps. Immediately put a nato on the Sewor and waiting for the Shanghai's new leather strap to arrive.

I laughed when I noticed the Sewor has a seconds hand on top of the seconds subdial.

LQ phone camera pic:









I have one more watch incoming, an hmt Pilot won on auction a few days ago.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Just in!!! I ordered it Friday from longislandwatch.com and it was waiting on me when I got home this evening. A quick change to a NATO, and it's on the wrist.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, it's here!


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Another mineral dial Rado.
This time it's a red goldstone Diastar 8/1.









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> That's beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Thanks!



Oilers Fan said:


> Where do I get one of these?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk





Slant said:


> eBay under seller: *landeron-com*
> 
> Edit: Found their website too at montres de la marque landeron
> 
> Seems like they have different versions on the website.


Slant beat me to it, but yes, you can get these watches from montres de la marque landeron (more options) or from his eBay store landeron-com on eBay (usually a lot cheaper).


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

scottjc said:


> Another mineral dial Rado.
> This time it's a red goldstone Diastar 8/1.
> 
> 
> ...


You're unstoppable


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> You're unstoppable


I prefer persistent, although I have slowed down somewhat.
You, however, seem to have a new watch with every WRUW post...

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

scottjc said:


> I prefer persistent, although I have slowed down somewhat.
> You, however, seem to have a new watch with every WRUW post...
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


Slanderous!

Yesterday's Skagen has been in my collection for over two years. Today's Rado for nearly three.

(there might be a couple of new ones appearing soon though, but then that's it. No more)


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> Slanderous!
> (there might be a couple of new ones appearing soon though, but then that's it. No more)


I rest my case, Your Honour.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Joking aside, I've only seen red goldstone in a champagne case before so I had to go for this silver tc example...

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

this little fella...MTD 1050. I tried to find quartz beater that is not a divers watch..and failed.  I find the presence of screwdown crown and rotating bezel a must have on my watches, especially when used in the most extreme physical activity that I do on regular basis: cooking.  watch companies should produce "chefs watches" - diver watches with rotating bezel marked "hard boiled eggs", "pasta al dente", "baked potatoes" and "medium rare meat"..they would sell like cupcakes.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Astraeus said:


> If Ukrposhta's track & trace thingie is to be believed, Crazy Ivan has left the Ukraine.


Apparently, once a 'target' leaves the country, Ukrposhta's Track & Trace Intelligence Agency no longer deals with its whereabouts. Or, at least, stops updating interested parties thereof.

They say the Iron Curtain is no more and the market is more free than ever. And, in this particular case, Poland and Ukraine are interchangeable. I just hope these guys will let Ivan be.










Speaking of these devils, they may have some of my Ali orders 'waiting for inspection'. Thing is, in my country they don't tell you.

/frust


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

:-!


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

That's some incredible packaging! More photos of the watch though please.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I guess I have this on order, except on a bracelet. Don't know what I was thinking last night. I'm trying to stay away from these sub $100 watches. At least it looks good.









Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

40s chronograph, Venus movement


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Just snapped up this from Meranom.










Sent fra min D5503 via Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

laikrodukas said:


> 40s chronograph, Venus movement


Very beautiful watch!


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

mihalski said:


> That's some incredible packaging! More photos of the watch though please.


Since you asked so nicely!


----------



## sandwichlegend (May 18, 2014)

Just ordered a Seiko SNK809








And a Hadley-Roma strap to go with it:








Pretty simple but I'm excited for it! I'll post pics of the combo once I get it on (hopefully) Wednesday.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on this one...










Needed a beater that will last a while... it'll probably become my daily and still be put away safely when I need to do work though.


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

Just pre-ordered the Kairos! The first automatic mechanic smartwatch.










http://www.whatmobile.net/2014/05/09/kairos-hublot-smartwatches/


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Runaque said:


> Just pre-ordered the Kairos! The first automatic mechanic smartwatch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks a lot better than I seem to recall the earlier prototypes looking. You'll have to give us your impressions on release.

I have one incoming having sold a watch to fund it. The Aquadive BS100 Bronze. Limited to 100 pieces I find this one to be one of the nicest bronze pieces I've seen.

(Seller pic.)


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm a Winner! BAM:









True, I was the only bidder (again). And I'm also not 100% sure whether this will be stylistically compatible with the Shanghai:










But at sub $10 I got myself quite a lot of functional 316L.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

merl said:


> This should be on its way to me next week. My first Ti.


It arrived! 
Very impressed and pleased with it!
Especially for Doc some (extra) photos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

merl said:


> It arrived!
> Very impressed and pleased with it!
> Especially for Doc some (extra) photos.


Very nice. Congrats.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted here, but it has also been a while since my bank accounts have been this flush.

Went ahead with the pilot's watch upgrade and ordered the Miyota-powered Laco for that suave German heritage! It was my favorite Flieger as I prefer the Type B dial.










Then as fate would have it, CountyComm had a Memorial Day sale on their original Pilot and I could justify it while shopping around.









These two beauties and mod hands with luminova are on their way from Dagaz, it should be a fulfilling couple of weeks here!
Pictures are borrowed.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

parnis power reserve








pic borrowed
chico


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

Speaking of which, my Seiko arrived last week along with some of the straps I ordered.

Here's a pic of it with my new Bond NATO strap. Loving it!









Oh, and those specs on the dial are just dust.


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

I also received this black leather NATO strap, which to be honest, I didn't like at first.















But then when I tried it on my huge Soviet "Death to Spies" watch and it was PERFECT. Match made in heaven... Perhaps the buckle could be a little less Panerai like, but I still enjoy how it comes together. Here' a picture of it next to the Seiko for a size comparison.


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

Also this came in..









But for some reason it just doesn't seem to suit me :/

This might be a case of catch and release. Which reminds me. I have plenty of other watches I need to let go of.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

laikrodukas said:


> Gains +1hour 25min per day


This is the point at which I would be popping that back off and giving adjustments a whirl!


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

This










For this










Can't wait to see them together!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

Please tell us more about this watch band. Looks great.. Must be heavy 



jolurove said:


> This


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

mihalski said:


> Please tell us more about this watch band. Looks great.. Must be heavy


This is the famous watchadoo bracelet. It has some great reviews here in WUS and in other parts of the interwebs. The seller is also very friendly and helpful. I'll post some feedback once it reaches it's destination

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sihproma (Feb 17, 2012)

Can't wait to see him










Borrow pic


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mihalski said:


> Speaking of which, my Seiko arrived last week along with some of the straps I ordered.
> 
> Here's a pic of it with my new Bond NATO strap. Loving it!
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Sihproma said:


> Can't wait to see him


I want those 'red fangs' too! Enjoy yours and show it off, upon arrival!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

3 NATOs from NATOStrapCo via their Memorial Day sale.

The Inmate:









MI6 Bond II:









Mediterranean XII:


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

Aitch said:


> Mediterranean XII:


I love the color of that one, I'll have to pick one up one of these days...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

mihalski said:


> I also received this black leather NATO strap, which to be honest, I didn't like at first.
> 
> View attachment 1504803
> View attachment 1504805
> ...


God damm that ruskie is awesome

chico


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

IntendedEffect said:


> I love the color of that one, I'll have to pick one up one of these days...


Probably should have Memorial Day, sounds like they had a sale.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Extra 20% off still today.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## Crescentius (Sep 11, 2012)

sandwichlegend said:


> Just ordered a Seiko SNK809


Great watch! It's been my daily driver on the nylon strap for about 1.5 years now. Managed to regulate it to about +5s a day at one point but it's gaining a little more these days. Might need to demag the thing (I work around electricity/electronics frequently).

Mine plus bonus cat:








I just plunked down the moneys for this thing on le Bay:







Slightly disappointed that Ticino removed the 24hr dial, but I honestly think complications beyond time and chrono in a handwind watch are liabilities anyway.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

OK, so I hinted at a new incoming in the thread I started about my Magrette MPP yesterday. Now it's come to pass and payment has been sent for my first Sinn. A certain Docvail probably already sees this coming. I've sent payment and this Sinn 142 D1 should be on its way this week.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I've got this incoming. Was worth a try at the price point.
Orient hammerhead









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I proved to myself that I could go several months without buying a watch, so I'm okay buying a watch. Plus, I'm just buying this BACK, so it doesn't actually count, right?


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> OK, so I hinted at a new incoming in the thread I started about my Magrette MPP yesterday. Now it's come to pass and payment has been sent for my first Sinn. A certain Docvail probably already sees this coming. I've sent payment and this Sinn 142 D1 should be on its way this week.
> 
> View attachment 1505614


Fantastic! Congrats.


----------



## ulikemathu (May 9, 2014)

currently in the mail...only two more days!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I decided I really needed to try natos and zulu's.. Do ordered 3, a NATO, 3 ring zulu and a 5 ring zulu.. 
So hope I'll like some of them :-D

I only have a 18mm f74 NATO as of now.. But only on a old watch I never wear so..










.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## ulikemathu (May 9, 2014)

I know it's not a watch, bit it is surely watch related. Pretty stoked!








Red plastic grip with Wenger logo
85 mm large blade
Watch case opener
Magnifying glass and precision screwdriver
Tool holder [Wenger 98833 / Bergeon 1550-0]
Minathor tools by Bergeon (listed by the numbered slot on the tool carrier)
1. Pin punch, 1.2 mm [Wenger 98811 / Bergeon 1550-01 / 6745-G-0001 DI 1.20]
2. Pin punch, 0.8 mm [Wenger 98812 / Bergeon 1550-02 / 6745-G-0001 DI 0.80]
4. Reamer [Wenger 98813 / Bergeon 1550-04]
7. Spring bar tool [Wenger 98814 / Bergeon 1550-07]
8. Screwdriver blade, 1.2 mm [Wenger 98815 / Bergeon 1550-08 / 6745-M-0001 DI 1.20]
9. Screwdriver blade, 0.8 mm [Wenger 98816 / Bergeon 1550-09 / 6745-M-0001 DI 0.80]
10. Round needle file [Wenger 98817 / Bergeon 1550-10]
14. Phillips screwdriver, 1.5 mm [Wenger 98818 / Bergeon 1550-14 / 6744-MC-0001 DI 1.50]
Slots 3, 5, 6, 11, 12, & 13 are reserved for user-added Bergeon tools
Flat screwdriver with safety lock system
Cap lifter
Wire bender
Corkscrew
Reamer
Oil pike (in toothpick slot) [Wenger 98820]
Tweezers [Wenger 98819]
Key ring
98831 Complement Set
Screwdriver blade, 1.0 mm (Bergeon 6745-M-0001 DI 1.00)
Screwdriver blade, 1.5 mm (Bergeon 6745-M-0001 DI 1.50)
Screwdriver blade, 2.0 mm (Bergeon 6745-M-0001 DI 2.00)
Phillips screwdriver, 2.0 mm (Bergeon 6745-MC-0001 DI 2.00)
89839 Black Leather Pouch
Size:85


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

ulikemathu said:


> I know it's not a watch, bit it is surely watch related. Pretty stoked!
> Red plastic grip with Wenger logo
> 85 mm large blade
> Watch case opener
> ...


That's fantastic, but I wish they'd get rid of the corkscrew and toothpick at least and replace them with something a litre more useful. Maybe fine pliers?


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

When I got home there was a small package and a card to pick up a larger package waiting for me.. I have big hopes for the package I will pick up tomorrow.. Really hoping it's the Ronin Rotomatic..

The other was this:









I'm searching for a metal band for my Citizen Stiletto and ordered a whole bunch. Unfortunately it needs shortening as shown here:

WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Shortening Metal Expansion Bands - WATCHBANDCENTER.COM

It appears I don't have the right tools.. i.e. fine pliers, so I'm off to search for those on ebay.


----------



## ulikemathu (May 9, 2014)

mihalski said:


> That's fantastic, but I wish they'd get rid of the corkscrew and toothpick at least and replace them with something a litre more useful. Maybe fine pliers?


I think the toothpick is an oil pike..helps you remove/replace oil seals. I agree about the corkscrew, but hey, I'm sire I can find a way to use it when working on watches . Pliers would be great, but I don't think there's enough room. I also have a leatherman squirt ps4 that has awesome spring action pliers. I think the design of the wenger isn't the best for real pliers. Wenger does include fine tweezers which I haven't seen in any other models.


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

I got a Wenger knife/case opener in my Poor Man's Watch Tool Starter Kit and it's great.

I've got something like this in mind when it comes to bracelet pliers:









Notice the little groves near the tip to help you hold on to tiny components. I'm afraid I'd damage the bracelet if I used any old pliers


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This incoming will keep me off the street ;-)


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

PAUL H. said:


> This incoming will keep me off the street ;-)


I take it that's one of those "All for repair" lots? I'm tempted to grab one of those to tinker with but don't have the right tools or workspace for now :-(


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

FrakkenPrawn said:


> I take it that's one of those "All for repair" lots? I'm tempted to grab one of those to tinker with but don't have the right tools or workspace for now :-(


Yes this is the second lot I have bought - the last was 100pc for $1/each. Was able to get over 60 In working order. Actually this lot looks better. Timex are easy to work on and since I'm semi-retired I have lot of time to tinker..................it's my hobby Cheers p


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

I've got a Citizen NY2300-09LB incoming. Then I'm going to join the 'no more watches for a while club'......... probably.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

phlebas said:


> I've got a Citizen NY2300-09LB incoming. Then I'm going to join the 'no more watches for a while club'......... probably.


I think I should join too..............;-)


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Had a few lemons recently so now I'm relying on this beauty to make it all better


----------



## ulikemathu (May 9, 2014)

Ahh, I see. Agreed, those would be nice. Why not check out your local hardware store? That way you don't have to go through the dreaded wait. I know you are probably dying to use that gorgeous new bracelet . Anyway, last post regarding tools! Sorry guys!

edit: How do you delete posts (if possible). Sorry, newbie.


----------



## ulikemathu (May 9, 2014)

mihalski said:


> I got a Wenger knife/case opener in my Poor Man's Watch Tool Starter Kit and it's great.
> 
> I've got something like this in mind when it comes to bracelet pliers:
> 
> ...


Ahh, I see. Agreed, those would be nice. Why not check out your local hardware store? That way you don't have to go through the dreaded wait. I know you are probably dying to use that gorgeous new bracelet . Anyway, last post regarding tools! Sorry guys!


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Two incoming, both are seller's photos.

Sea Gull ST5








This has been incoming since the end of April and the estimated delivery ranges from May27 - June23!!

Seiko SNDA61 Casear 








The Seiko should be here by Friday. The measurements are a bit larger than I normally like, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

This fnally cleared customs - I've been checking the tracking number daily for 20 days:








It's coming with a custom buffalo strap, but I'm not one to leave well enough alone so I ordered up a few NATO's with PVD hardware to try out too:








I couldn't resist the Maratec Memorial day sale, so there's a Mid-Pilot heading my way along with one of their composite straps. 








Finally, I just got a tracking number for the black Aevig Corvid I ordered way back when - can't wait!








I need to get myself in motion and get a few watches on their way to better homes - my watchbox is full, and I can sense the wrath of the significant other growing...


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Well, not particularly high-end, but I spotted what I think is a great bargain the other day on a UK website, so I managed to get a white faced Rotary Aquaspeed for just £26.95 delivered, which equates to about $45.

I happen to think it is a really pleasant looking watch and I am looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

James_ said:


> Had a few lemons recently so now I'm relying on this beauty to make it all better


Hopefully you like it. It is an amazing piece. Congrats!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

James_ said:


> Had a few lemons recently so now I'm relying on this beauty to make it all better


Great looking watch and an awesome strap. Very nice!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. In the past month I've went from Steinhart to Hamilton to L&H, all of which had issues or at least I had issues with them. I nearly bought another Steinhart that was on sale here. I had actually paid for it then decided to have another look at the pics and noticed it had something wrong with one of the lume markers. Contacted the seller and he confirmed it was glue residue. Nice of him to give me the refund but he really should have said in his FS thread.


----------



## Shanejosephxxx (Oct 2, 2013)

Timex expedition scout. Loved it when I noticed it on the timex site and came across it at the outlet! Couldn't pass it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Shanejosephxxx said:


> Timex expedition scout. Loved it when I noticed it on the timex site and came across it at the outlet! Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome - I've got the exact same Expedition Scout en route! As well as an HMT Pilot.. and the Helgray California.


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

I ordered these two as beaters for work last night.

















Will be treated roughly so I hope they can stand up to it.


----------



## Crescentius (Sep 11, 2012)

Welp, a weekend on the forums hasn't made me any richer!







Was looking at the new night monster when I came across this beauty! T100 hands and dial, 200m, sel bracelet, and a 4r35 under the hood for $200! Might just do a review when it lands.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oops......


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

Well unfortunately it wasn't the Rotomatic waiting for me at the post office, but it was something cool nonetheless.

The Searock!









Hopefully the date wheel will recenter itself after a few days. Shipping can be unkind.

I also received this old expandable bracelet and stuck it on one of my old Seiko's as a test. It's a little small for me so I may have to find a watch for my Mum that suits it. Seems like it could go down to 16mm lug width and if it can then this would be better as otherwise (as with the 18mm lug with on this Seiko), it slides side to side.









I wonder what will come next 

I' also ordered Mitutoyo 500 6" Absolute digital vernier callipers for fine measuring, and a Herm Sprenger leather hole punch, which I hope will make holes small enough for watch bands, but if not then certainly large enough for a belt.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Got my Landeron 2824-2 yesterday, and what a watch it is! I'll do a review and post impressions and pictures tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

millenbop said:


> Got my Landeron 2824-2 yesterday, and what a watch it is! I'll do a review and post impressions and pictures tonight when I get home from work.
> 
> View attachment 1506880


I look forward to reading the review.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Catfish


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Had to jump in on that Memorial Day sale...


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Took a flier on a vintage Seiko. Hoping the dial isn't too ratty in person, looks like the lume has partially disintegrated. Will be swapping to new hands assuming the movement runs ok.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

jjolly said:


> Had to jump in on that Memorial Day sale...


Haha, me and many others too


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

What is that watch? Looks like a Maratec, but those all have sub seconds dials while this one does not.



merl said:


> Haha, me and many others too


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

This shipped out from Germany today - should be here by next week.










Will be interesting to see how it looks in real life


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Malakim said:


> This shipped out from Germany today - should be here by next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be very interested to hear your thoughts (and see some photos). I was very interested in their bicompax chronos recently.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'd be very interested to hear your thoughts (and see some photos). I was very interested in their bicompax chronos recently.


No problem - I'll make a thread on it when it's here. I have one of their other watches already, and the quality is really top notch.

The styling isn't always for the faint of heart or conservative people, though.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Malakim said:


> This shipped out from Germany today - should be here by next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will have to do an unboxing thread.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Just arrived today.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

mihalski said:


> What is that watch? Looks like a Maratec, but those all have sub seconds dials while this one does not.


Yeah. It's Maratac. I actually grabbed the image from the "new models" section but it will be the one with the sub-dial.

I'm still almost perplexed how they can sell them at that price with the finishing and movement.

Oh well -- I got a shipping notification earlier today so I'll be part of the club soon


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Project 'Maolex' is cursed.

As one or two of you may remember, I am on the hunt for this:










The first one I ordered, came in the 'girlie' version.

Today, they bring me this:










Yes, that picture is blurry as sin and that watch is ugly as a mofo. And, no, no references to the former Chairman whatsoever.

&^%@##$!


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

On the other hand, товарищи, rejoiceth:




























Crazy Ivan has made it, out of Poland/Ukraine, through the guts of Central Europe, past the greedy hands of customs onto Astraeus' aching wrist...


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

jjolly said:


> Yeah. It's Maratac. I actually grabbed the image from the "new models" section but it will be the one with the sub-dial.
> 
> I'm still almost perplexed how they can sell them at that price with the finishing and movement.
> 
> Oh well -- I got a shipping notification earlier today so I'll be part of the club soon


They've really made sure international customers can't get in on the deal. No way to order directly as they don't allow international PayPal accounts even if you want it shipped in the US. You have to go through an assisted purchase and by then the watch won't be on special 

"This recipient does not accept payments from non-US PayPal accounts."


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I got a pretty good deal off the bay on this Seiko 6139-6015. The only thing wrong with it is that it looks like it has a replacement case back (or it was polished to the extreme)

Any one know the lug width on these?










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Hjaldur (Apr 24, 2014)

It took some time but it finally arrived! I absolutely love IWC but i'll never ever ever be able to afford one so I had to settle for a homage instead. I wasn't expecting much but I must say that i've been pleasantly surprised so far! The watch feels really well made and the crystal has AR-coating and is slightly domed (love domed crystals).

One thing that baffled me a bit is that the chronograph ticks several times a second and instantly snaps back when I push the reset button. Can someone explain to me how this works on a quartz watch? :think:









(I just realised that I set the date wrong when I took this picture, so disregard that :roll


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Who makes it? There is a Seiko quartz chrono movement that has a mechanical chrono part strapped on top which is used to reset the chrono, sounds like it is in use here.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## Hjaldur (Apr 24, 2014)

Aitch said:


> Who makes it? There is a Seiko quartz chrono movement that has a mechanical chrono part strapped on top which is used to reset the chrono, sounds like it is in use here.
> 
> Sent while distracted.


Ah, I see! I checked the product description and it says it has a "Japanese VK quartz movement". It's branded as "Wekiss" but luckily it's not printed on the dial on this model because it sounds absolutely retarded :roll:. I think it's made by the same people who make Parnis etc.

I'm a sucker for mechanical watches but I must say that i'm really pleased with this one. The time and date adjustment is buttery smooth and the mechanical:esque chronograph is a nice touch. The pushers have a nice click to them and it makes the whole watch seem way more expensive than it is. Goes to show that quartz watches can be nice too!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> I got a pretty good deal off the bay on this Seiko 6139-6015. The only thing wrong with it is that it looks like it has a replacement case back (or it was polished to the extreme)
> 
> Any one know the lug width on these?
> 
> ...


Not a clue but it's a great looking watch!


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

soulbazz said:


> Two incoming, both are seller's photos.
> 
> Sea Gull ST5
> <snip>
> ...


The Seiko arrived today! I had intend to flip this, as I got it for a decent price due to a poor listing title and have an uncertain employment future ahead of me, but ..... I'm actually kind of loving it! It arrived in fantastic condition with all of its original paper work and packaging. Seiko yellow is just fantastic. Decisions decisions.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Hang on to that Caesar. I regret selling mine. It was the last new one I saw available. I could have doubled my money!

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

On its way from a Target warehouse somewhere.










We'll see how it looks on my svelte wrist.

Sent from my Surface with Windows RT using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't need another strap, but this is by far my best ever eBay bargain







(free shipping too!)


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

Two parcel pickup notification cards were waiting for me today.. One of them was ready for pick up..

It was the Ronin Rotomatic!!!









The soft leather NATO strap is amazing also.. I didn't realise leather this soft was even possible! It's incredible.

This is a BIG watch. Quite tall too. It's an odd mix of simplicity and elegance with testosterone. It works very well 

I wonder what the other package is... And if I'll get anything more tomorrow.


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm really pissed of that it was impossible to get the Maratec Pilot with seconds sub-dial to be my Rotomatic's friend. If anyone wants to sell me theirs at the sale price let me know


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

A new Vostok arrived yesterday. There is no such thing as "too many divers" or "too many Vostoks".


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

Another vintage seiko arrival today. To be mated with a vintage seiko bracelet I have waiting.

Also received a box of 25 nos seiko dials arrive, blind purchase. I was hoping to find a couple in there for some phoenix rebuilds, but have struck out.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

This finally arrived today, and I couldn't be more happy! 









After which I promptly broke down and put in an order for one of these guys (blasted finish, blue dial):










Hoping the lug to lug isn't too much for my wrist, but I'm cautiously optimistic. If it wasn't such a screaming deal, I probably wouldn't have taken the gamble... :think:


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Android DM Enterprise is expected early next week. Here is the mfg pic. I will post my thoughts and pis upon it's arrival.


----------



## Mineian (May 17, 2014)

Got this cool little guy in the mail today =)







Anyone know of a nice strap to use with this?


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Just received the tracking number and looks like my Tangente will be out for delivery tomorrow! Two weeks of waiting is finally over.


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

Received my Seiko SSC083P1









After my long search for a Panda-like dial and with some great help from WUS.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

millenbop said:


> Got my Landeron 2824-2 yesterday, and what a watch it is! I'll do a review and post impressions and pictures tonight when I get home from work.
> 
> View attachment 1506880





Bradjhomes said:


> I look forward to reading the review.


Just put up a little review here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/landeron-w-eta-2824-2-review-1036014.html


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> I got a pretty good deal off the bay on this Seiko 6139-6015. The only thing wrong with it is that it looks like it has a replacement case back (or it was polished to the extreme)
> 
> Any one know the lug width on these?
> 
> ...


19mm. I have a 20mm crown and buckle Rallye on mine and it fits great!!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

After much waiting the invoice for a PerpetuaL Pointer PM-01 Moonphase will be in my inbox soon and then it will be on the way and it is out of the last batch being made. I may need a watch winder so I am not having to reset Moonphase all the time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

scrumpypaul said:


> Well, not particularly high-end, but I spotted what I think is a great bargain the other day on a UK website, so I managed to get a white faced Rotary Aquaspeed for just £26.95 delivered, which equates to about $45.
> 
> I happen to think it is a really pleasant looking watch and I am looking forward to getting it.


Just an update - me and others on a different forum I am a member of, ordered this watch from watchwarehouse, only to get various cancellation emails - my particular one, having had a "dispatched" email, was "oh, sorry, we said dispatched but actually we found the watch had a fault and is now discontinued so, sorry"

Not good enough for a sub £30 watch, I can't imagine many people may want to use that site for purchases of higher value watches, can you?


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Start with a Balboa with a damaged case

Add a fresh silver tungsten carbide case

Wait for the results, I reckon they'll be pretty wild.
Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

scottjc said:


> Start with a Balboa with a damaged case
> 
> Add a fresh silver tungsten carbide case
> 
> ...


Nice. Perhaps you've already done this and I missed it but I'd love to see a family photo of your Rado collection. It must be truly impressive.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> Nice. Perhaps you've already done this and I missed it but I'd love to see a family photo of your Rado collection. It must be truly impressive.


Thanks.
There's a bunch of individual pictures on my profile but I intend to do a proper family photo now that my collection is reaching the point I've been aiming for.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

That Rado project looks fantastic.

My Seiko "6309-8000" arrived (I use the model in quotations as I haven't yet 100% confirmed the caseback number is correct for this watch). Very very pleased.










The seller's very detailed photos over-emphasized the flaws on the dial. I will replace the hands as I envisioned modding this one in an Omega Chronostop direction. With a 39mm diameter and 19-20mm lug width (it has a 20mm strap which fits perfectly) it is a perfect-sized vintage watch for me. So far the movement is keeping excellent time over the past 40 minutes and looks to wind properly. I'll do a nicer write-up down the road.

Edit: noticed that somehow the chapter ring seems to have rotated a bit in transit. Will have to investigate.

Oh and I paid for it yesterday morning, with FedEx shipping the only option offered. It landed on my desk in Toronto at 11:30am today.


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

After a week in the mail from Singapore I picked it up yesterday:










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

My Aquadive BS100 Bronze is here and it's as nice as I expected. This could be the first bronze watch that I keep (or at least not flip for a longer amount of time).


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> My Aquadive BS100 Bronze is here and it's as nice as I expected. This could be the first bronze watch that I keep (or at least not flip for a longer amount of time).
> 
> View attachment 1509655


Your collection is getting stunning by the weeks. Keep rocking them! :-!
I love aqua dive case. Hope to own 1 down the road. HOPEFULLY this year. Too many watches on pre order. :-x


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

mihalski said:


> I'm really pissed of that it was impossible to get the Maratec Pilot with seconds sub-dial to be my Rotomatic's friend. If anyone wants to sell me theirs at the sale price let me know


My pilot may be too large for my wrist! So long as I don't lose a killing in fees and shipping she might end up at your doorstep before all is said and done. b-)
Package comes in next week, I will let you know before it goes to f29 what I decide to do.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Got the awesome Aevig Corvid today










Last Thursday/Friday, I got my white Neo Monster. Sized the bracelet and didn't like it and immediately slapped on some NATO Lovin'.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

I have this on the way from another WUS member. It's a Hamilton Khaki Action Sunset automatic. It's one of the watches that Will Smith wore in I Am Legend. Kinda neat, it has a function that will tell you the time of sunset in 6 different cities. Kind of a Gee Wiz complication I know, but different.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> I have this on the way from another WUS member. It's a Hamilton Khaki Action Sunset automatic. It's one of the watches that Will Smith wore in I Am Legend. Kinda neat, it has a function that will tell you the time of sunset in 6 different cities. Kind of a Gee Wiz complication I know, but different.
> 
> View attachment 1509827
> 
> ...


Its a beautiful watch.

Congrats 

Sent from my portable popcorn machine ;-)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> I have this on the way from another WUS member. It's a Hamilton Khaki Action Sunset automatic. It's one of the watches that Will Smith wore in I Am Legend. Kinda neat, it has a function that will tell you the time of sunset in 6 different cities. Kind of a Gee Wiz complication I know, but different.
> 
> View attachment 1509847


That's a cool looking watch and I've actually never seen it before. You'll have to give your impressions when you get it.


----------



## sandwichlegend (May 18, 2014)

sandwichlegend said:


> Just ordered a Seiko SNK809
> 
> And a Hadley-Roma strap to go with it:
> 
> Pretty simple but I'm excited for it! I'll post pics of the combo once I get it on (hopefully) Wednesday.


Got the watch and strap in last night, pretty pleased with the turnout. I was a bit uneasy when I took the watch out, as the 38mm size seemed a bit small for my tastes, but as I wore it last night and throughout today, it's really grown on me. I immediately took it off the (admittedly quite nice) included nylon strap and popped on the leather to give it that more refined look I was going for. And I have to say, I think it turned out great! I can't stop looking at it  Anyways, here are a few pictures:








Nicely paired with my shoes today.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

This one finally arrived from the Philippines after five weeks. I really love the wabi on it, but the dial or the movement is a little off center. The date wheel and marker at 12p are out of alignment. I think it's the dial since everything else seems lined up.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

sandwichlegend said:


> Got the watch and strap in last night, pretty pleased with the turnout. I was a bit uneasy when I took the watch out, as the 38mm size seemed a bit small for my tastes, but as I wore it last night and throughout today, it's really grown on me. I immediately took it off the (admittedly quite nice) included nylon strap and popped on the leather to give it that more refined look I was going for. And I have to say, I think it turned out great! I can't stop looking at it  Anyways, here are a few pictures:
> 
> View attachment 1509867


Very nice photos! I just got hold of a diver with the same 7S26 movement, the Seiko SKXA35. I really love the looks and the build quality of this thing. Photo borrowed:


----------



## FrakkenPrawn (Feb 13, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> I have this on the way from another WUS member. It's a Hamilton Khaki Action Sunset automatic. It's one of the watches that Will Smith wore in I Am Legend. Kinda neat, it has a function that will tell you the time of sunset in 6 different cities. Kind of a Gee Wiz complication I know, but different.
> 
> View attachment 1509827


Are any of those cities in Africa? Love the watch and the complication is fantastic for my flying! Please do a first impressions thread when you get it? :-!


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki Pioneer hand cranker is finally coming back to me from warranty service:








(stolen pic)


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

peaceonearth said:


> Very nice photos! I just got hold of a diver with the same 7S26 movement, the Seiko SKXA35. I really love the looks and the build quality of this thing. Photo borrowed:
> View attachment 1510447


Nice pick up! A great watch for summer. I've been looking at them for awhile. I need some sunny yellow in my life.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> This one finally arrived from the Philippines after five weeks. I really love the wabi on it, but the dial or the movement is a little off center. The date wheel and marker at 12p are out of alignment. I think it's the dial since everything else seems lined up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this Alex.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I've got this on its way to me!









And the reason I decided to get it was cos I bought a Hamilton about a year ago and I found it a little too small for my liking.

So I'm gonna get my watchmaker to do a movement swap and not let the movement from my Hamilton go to waste.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got this in:








The radium was a little more active than I expected....














Watch is in great condition though, and is now my oldest Soviet watch!


----------



## Shanejosephxxx (Oct 2, 2013)

Just came in a few minutes ago. Not sure what took me so long to get one. I was using a razor blade to change straps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

*Yay!*










In from the 'bay, today:



















...

Fast forward (too FFWD for the camera) to:


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

Astraeus said:


> *Yay!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I am also a returning customer of that Bay store.

Sent from my portable popcorn machine ;-)


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

GuessWho said:


> Just got this in:
> View attachment 1510926
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is much more involved than "it looks old, and soviet."


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Got my little gull in the mail today!










Except for the 40mm HMT project, i think Im done for 2014.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Grab and go beater pickup. £30 delivered. Nice. 










Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

The Sinn 142 D1 has arrived. It's in overall remarkable shape for a watch that's likely 20-25 years old. The chrono hands re-set to about 59.5 instead of 60 but that's minor. I'll probably consider sending it to Sinn next year for a service. In the meantime I'm very pleased. And now the obligatory pics of course.


----------



## Dave0944 (Dec 5, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> The Sinn 142 D1 has arrived. It's in overall remarkable shape for a watch that's likely 20-25 years old. The chrono hands re-set to about 59.5 instead of 60 but that's minor. I'll probably consider sending it to Sinn next year for a service. In the meantime I'm very pleased. And now the obligatory pics of course.
> 
> Wow, nice pickup Jason! I'm really digging that Sinn. I love the dial and hands, the internal bezel and I always love a German date wheel. Well done, brother!
> 
> ]


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Dave0944 said:


> SteamJ said:
> 
> 
> > The Sinn 142 D1 has arrived. It's in overall remarkable shape for a watch that's likely 20-25 years old. The chrono hands re-set to about 59.5 instead of 60 but that's minor. I'll probably consider sending it to Sinn next year for a service. In the meantime I'm very pleased. And now the obligatory pics of course.
> ...


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

Lusitanv said:


> Looks great! I am also a returning customer of that Bay store.
> 
> Sent from my portable popcorn machine ;-)


Just got a couple leather straps and am pretty impressed! Cheap, soft and fast (delivery). Just the way I like 'em.


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

I should reset my priorities to quality over quantity but after a tipsy Saturday a Prague and old Casio diver ended up at my door. The Prague came on the red/brown leather band and I really didn't care for the combo but I had a cheap 24mm leather strap in my watch box and that combo pictures popped for me. The Stauer was my wife's grandpa's and was unworn in the box. It is neat to me because at some point he ordered it even if he never got around to wearing it and it is quite a bit different than the rest of my collection so it sticks out. Automatic so that's fun too in my world of quartz. My entire picture is all of maybe $70 but I enjoy new old things.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Shanejosephxxx said:


> Just came in a few minutes ago. Not sure what took me so long to get one. I was using a razor blade to change straps!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Floss works too! Works much better on straps than bracelets


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

It scheduled for delivery on Monday. Getting excited, can't wait to see another beautiful watch from Android. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Obris morgan explorer, anxiously awaiting it's arrival 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

I just got my first mechanical a couple weeks ago, my second is on the way... the blue faced Orient Aviator:









I also ordered one of these this morning on a whim, I read about them and realize it's a house brand with a questionable movement. But it's a 46mm ceramic case and (supposedly) has a sapphire crystal. A supposed "Regular" price of $399, marked down to $35, then I used a $10 coupon... so it's on it's way to me for $27.99 with shipping. Interesting enough for the price. I think I might put it on an orange NATO for a creamsicle look:


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

Amongst a few other items that arrived in the past week, I forgot to post a photo of my new hmt SLIM.









This along with my slim Luch which has a white face and roman numerals make excellent dress watches for French cuffs.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Yesterday Mr Postman (with whom I'm already on a first-name basis) kindly brought me 'the last one', the _*Daytonator*_:




























Now I really need to lay low for a while. And figure out how to operate those hands, all six of them.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

Oops, I was up too late thinking about a chunky watch, then I found this for $170 with tritium tubes, the sii nh35 movement and an exhibition back, and before I knew it was logging into PayPal. It's the not ridiculously big 44mm... I'm sure it'll be plenty chunky though, perhaps a bit more brash than I was initially going for though:


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

And here's another photo of the Ronin Rotomatic... Because it's awesome!








And once again.. The soft leather NATO is sublime.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## NihilistNif (Apr 14, 2014)

Just ordered from Meranom! First items were sold in one hour.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

What's this Mr. FedEx man, a new toy for me!? 










Man, that thing is a serious chunk! Glad I went for the 42mm over the 45mm.



Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> What's this Mr. FedEx man, a new toy for me!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pickup. Congrats!

I love Helson. I have 2 of their watches and the quality is so far and above the price.


----------



## Crescentius (Sep 11, 2012)

Caberguy said:


> Oops, I was up too late thinking about a chunky watch, then I found this for $170 with tritium tubes, the sii nh35 movement and an exhibition back, and before I knew it was logging into PayPal. It's the not ridiculously big 44mm... I'm sure it'll be plenty chunky though, perhaps a bit more brash than I was initially going for though:


Just took delivery of one of these on friday, VERY impressed with the build quality and features for the price point. The lume is a bit gimmicky but I like it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

My Android Dm Enterprise has arrived.









Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

Here are some additional photos of my Android DM Enterprise. I will post my thought and more pics later.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## spicyWatch (May 6, 2014)

I've got a busted up Invicta 8926 for only $40









Looking to turn it into a Black Bay Homage


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been on a journey to find the perfect 'other' chrono as well as the Strela
R-L are my civvie 3133 (a bit wide), a Junkers with glass caseback (a bit deep) and an Ollech & Wajs with Valjoux 7733 (clean dial, nice size) - I wear this one a lot. But I'd rather my regular 'other' chrono was a 3133..








Never mind, I have just been inspired by the gtg to get a new watch 
Comparing my civvie Poljot with arktika's Shturmanskie made me realise the 3133 isn't an inherently huge movement, so I cast a glance over eBay this morning for smaller cased offerings. 
And found this, a 3133 limited edition for subwave, who were Poljot's authorised Swiss dealer back in the day
I liked the clear dial, and my offer of £120 $200 was accepted - just been to collect it from the seller here in W Mids
















Original, and slightly knackered, strap


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

synaptyx said:


> What's this Mr. FedEx man, a new toy for me!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I've decided I only need one diver, but I reckon I could make room for the 40mm in my collection.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

So my Breitling SOH is on the way out, to be replaced by this.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> So my Breitling SOH is on the way out, to be replaced by this.
> 
> View attachment 1514182


WHAT?!?!?!

Dude! You don't mess around. How long did you own the BSOH? Feels like five minutes. Now you're jumping to an IWC?!?!?

Starting to feel like you're slummin' it here with all us little people. You, and Brad with his Speedmaster and Antea, and a handful of others.

Not Capucho, though. Even though he's got that Max Bill he still keeps it real by rockin' his $99 VCM's.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> Dude! You don't mess around. How long did you own the BSOH? Feels like five minutes. Now you're jumping to an IWC?!?!?
> 
> ...


Right now I have my Citizen NY0040 on. Which will now be my go to recommendation for under $200. I am still firmly planted in the affordables.







(borrowed pic)


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh yeah, I only bought the SOH 2 months ago. I was blown away at first. I really thought I would hold onto it longer. I guess it wasn't 'diver' enough for me.

Also, my new Nixon arrived today.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Also, my new Nixon arrived today.


I just threw up a little bit in my mouth.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Oilers Fan said:


> So my Breitling SOH is on the way out, to be replaced by this.
> 
> View attachment 1514182


As nice as it looks, I won't be as jealous when you post this compared to the SOH


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> Dude! You don't mess around. How long did you own the BSOH? Feels like five minutes. Now you're jumping to an IWC?!?!?
> 
> ...


Hey! My Speedy and Antea aren't quite in the same league, and my watches for the last two days have been sub £150


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

Got my redialed hmt Pilot today. The movement is much louder than I expected.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

After a month long work trip, I came home to this 2 beauties.










And the one and only










I will be posting a series of pictures and a write up for both watches soon.

"Time does not pass, it continues"
-Marty Rubin-


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm getting the horns, so I must have messed with the bull!









(sellers pic)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> I'm getting the horns, so I must have messed with the bull!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Seiko SCEB001


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> I'm getting the horns, so I must have messed with the bull!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a seriously awesome bullhead. Congrats!


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

luho05 said:


> Got my redialed hmt Pilot today. The movement is much louder than I expected.


Agreed. Got my first HMT and this Timex Expedition Scout in last week to beat around this summer!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

goody2141 said:


> Seiko SCEB001
> 
> View attachment 1514585


This one is quite nice. Great pick up.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> I just threw up a little bit in my mouth.


If this watch had a different name on the dial, people would be talking about how it is an interesting take on a pilot watch. I was ready to be disappointed with my purchase. As it turns out, other than the bracelet needing one more link(which is on its way), I am happy with this watch.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> If this watch had a different name on the dial, people would be talking about how it is an interesting take on a pilot watch. I was ready to be disappointed with my purchase. As it turns out, other than the bracelet needing one more link(which is on its way), I am happy with this watch.
> 
> View attachment 1514623


Ironically, I was looking at some nice-looking Nixons earlier today on Huckberry, and thinking, "I hope Landon knows I was just breaking his ball$. I mean, yeah, I'm sort of a watch-snob, but some of these are nice..."

None of them float my boat enough for me to buy one, but if you like yours, that's all that really matters. That one isn't my particular cup of tea, but if this one was 43mm or less, mechanical, sapphire, and still sold for the $450 they want for it, I'd be all over it...









But as it is, $450 for a 45mm quartz GMT with mineral glass has me thinking Nixon's pulling a tricky Dick.

Because you're Canadian, I'll explain that back in the '70's America had Richard "Tricky Dick" Nixon for President. He was actually a decent fellow by today's lax standards for politicians, but at the time he was reviled for being a paranoid, war-mongering, power-abusing cheat.

Don't roll your eyes at me for explaining who Nixon was, either. I don't expect Canadians to know who the US President was in the early '70's when I honestly can't tell you who the Canadian PM is today.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I am pretty sure Nixon wasn't a crook either.:-d

For $100, I can't complain about the Nixon I got. Gotta keep a pilot-ish watch around all these diver's.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> I am pretty sure Nixon wasn't a crook either.:-d


Yeah, and Rob Ford isn't on drugs, he's just naturally energetic.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


> Yeah, and Rob Ford isn't on drugs, he's just naturally energetic.


Look at the guy. He has a lot of spare energy to use up.


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

NihilistNif said:


> Just ordered from Meranom! First items were sold in one hour.


That Vostok looks beautiful.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> As nice as it looks, I won't be as jealous when you post this compared to the SOH


Fair enough, but the Aquatimer is definitely more my style though.


----------



## nezadinkzveries (Oct 18, 2013)

Just paid for: 







+ will order orange Nato for it - should look ok.. I think..


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

docvail said:


> Because you're Canadian, I'll explain that back in the '70's America had Richard "Tricky Dick" Nixon for President. He was actually a decent fellow by today's lax standards for politicians, but at the time he was reviled for being a paranoid, war-mongering, power-abusing cheat.
> 
> Don't roll your eyes at me for explaining who Nixon was, either. I don't expect Canadians to know who the US President was in the early '70's when I honestly can't tell you who the Canadian PM is today.


I applaud the clever Nixon reference.

But&#8230; wow Doc. You managed to sound simultaneously healthily unassuming about the america's international reputation and then kinda insulting. ;-) US Presidents are very good at making them selves known to us all, something about you being a global super power or something, so we know who Nixon is.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like my Halios won't be delivered today :-( Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Lucible said:


> I applaud the clever Nixon reference.
> 
> But&#8230; wow Doc. You managed to sound simultaneously healthily unassuming about the america's international reputation and then kinda insulting. ;-) US Presidents are very good at making them selves known to us all, something about you being a global super power or something, so we know who Nixon is.


Is Margaret Thatcher still your queen?

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

docvail said:


> Is Margaret Thatcher still your queen?
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


She's just a teensy bit dead.


----------



## LTR (Dec 13, 2012)

Along with my Spectre I just pulled the trigger on this Casio I keep seeing everywhere on this board I finally decided for $20 it was time to see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, I did.









CS3111 packing the Lemania 1873. Fairly faithful re-issue of the first and IMO most beautiful Heuer Carrera, the 2447N. Photo below of the same model, but not of my purchase.










2447N











*Case Measurements* *Measurement**2447N**CS3111**Across the Dial**35.0 mm**35.0 mm**Lug-To-Lug**44.7 mm**43.8 mm**Thickness**12.8 mm**13.0 mm**Between the Lugs**18.2 mm**18.0 mm*

(Source: Onthedash)


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> Back in the '70's America had Richard "Tricky Dick" Nixon for President. He was actually a decent fellow by today's lax standards for politicians, but at the time he was reviled for being a paranoid, war-mongering, power-abusing cheat.
> 
> ...I honestly can't tell you who the Canadian PM is today.


Ironically, Stephen Harper (our PM) could easily be described by 3/4 of the terms you used above. We haven't really instigated any wars recently.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> As nice as it looks, I won't be as jealous when you post this compared to the SOH





Aitch said:


> Ironically, Stephen Harper (our PM) could easily be described by 3/4 of the terms you used above. We haven't really instigated any wars recently.


FWIW, I believe he was the best option at the time.

And just to keep this watch related.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> FWIW, I believe he was the best option at the time.


Perhaps, but there is a lot to dislike about him since then.

ANYWAYS. Still waiting on previously mentioned straps and parts in the mail.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Lucible said:


> She's just a teensy bit dead.


'Ding-dong...

I won't complete the rest because that might be *too* political, but "The Wizard of Oz" comes to mind. 

Here's a watch:


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

blackdot said:


> Yes, I did.
> 
> View attachment 1514912
> 
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

blackdot said:


> Yes, I did.
> 
> View attachment 1514912
> 
> ...


Stunning


----------



## Lucible (Feb 14, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Stunning


I agree. Really looking forward to some photos!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Another Vostok...













I hope it doesn't look too big on the wrist;-)


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

I've got a dodgy radiologist to impersonate:









No finer watch for that purpose.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks, Brad! It was your Speedy Reduced that sent me hunting for a smaller chrono with the same sunken subdials. I'd go full vintage, but recent prices have been stratospheric. If only Tag Heuer had reissued the pandas!

















Seller hasn't shipped yet. Hope he isn't getting cold feet.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Why is it so sad?



GuessWho said:


> Another Vostok...
> View attachment 1515456
> View attachment 1515457
> 
> I hope it doesn't look too big on the wrist;-)


----------



## armyus (Jun 2, 2014)

theScanian said:


> A new Vostok arrived yesterday. There is no such thing as "too many divers" or "too many Vostoks".


Congratz on the Vostok


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

:-D


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

Got this beauty ordered (Nixon the Capital Automatic, ETA 2824) so I can pick it up the 20th of June, when my vacation money and tax refund is in hand.









(Pic. borrowed from watchisimo)

Got it for the polite price of 825$=5000NOK, from the Nixon guy in Norway. I was lucky enough to meet him out on the town this weekend=) Totally random, I just commented on his watch and we started talking=) So all the money I spent on beer actually paid off as a giant discount on a piece I have been drooling over for a long time=)

Lucky...?=)

Sent fra min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Third-and last(!)-attempt:


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Incoming Nassau from Bill and Seiko 009 from longislandwatch, superb service from Marc as usual!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

A small puddle of money at the bottom of my PayPal account has just been turned into one of these:









Summer beater, innit?


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

The watch arrived yesterday, the strap today... A perfect combo: Maratac Mid Original Pilot from recent Memorial Day sale


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

richnyc said:


> The watch arrived yesterday, the strap today... A perfect combo: Maratac Mid Original Pilot from recent Memorial Day sale
> 
> View attachment 1516549


Mine says Hi!! Got mine yesterday. I need to pick up a riveted strap too. Hard to believe the value in this watch!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm waiting to see people posting their Spectres as inbound. I know the first one was delivered earlier today, and there should be a phalanx of 'em going out tomorrow.

In the meantime, here's the seller's pics:


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

docvail said:


> I'm waiting to see people posting their Spectres as inbound. I know the first one was delivered earlier today, and there should be a phalanx of 'em going out tomorrow.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the seller's pics:


Mine is inbound as soon as some lazy Doc residing in the city of so-called brotherly love sends me the shipping notification email.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

just arrived, 2 custom clover straps from Patrick. They look great in the pics, but even better in person. Wow. 







The red accent one is notched 19/22 mm and will go on 







look for it on WRUW thread tomorrow...probably


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MEzz said:


> Mine is inbound as soon as some lazy Doc residing in the city of so-called brotherly love sends me the shipping notification email.


The ones that went out early were just the Kickstarter backers who also got a signed/framed design render. Yours should be going out tomorrow. With any luck you'll have it by Saturday.


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

I envy you both. As an Australian I was unable to get in on the great deal 



jjolly said:


> Mine says Hi!! Got mine yesterday. I need to pick up a riveted strap too. Hard to believe the value in this watch!!


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

scrumpypaul said:


> Just an update - me and others on a different forum I am a member of, ordered this watch from watchwarehouse, only to get various cancellation emails - my particular one, having had a "dispatched" email, was "oh, sorry, we said dispatched but actually we found the watch had a fault and is now discontinued so, sorry"
> 
> Not good enough for a sub £30 watch, I can't imagine many people may want to use that site for purchases of higher value watches, can you?


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Further to above, I am amending my comments - it seems only fair to say that after I left a negative Feefo review, the CSM of WW contacted me and apologised, before managing to source the same watch at a slight discount and with Special Delivery. I feel he went the extra mile in sorting out this issue and his actions are to be commended.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

I have this in the mail as of today.

PerpetuaL Power Reserve PR-01, really looking forward to it.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

This one (Casio MTP1342):


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

This doesn't count, right?



















This should go nice with my top hat and cane;-)


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just in

SCEB001


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm feelin' kinda thirsty. I think I'll have a Pepsi!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just arrived! From a fellow WUS member.


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Randomly found a picture of this online, so I figured I would try it out. Extremely nice alternative to a Seiko. Case diameter is 44mm and is the largest I can wear on my flat 6"-6.5" wrist.

*Jacques Lemans Nostalgie N-204A (Miyota quartz movement):*


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Decided it was finally time to get a winder and I found a great deal on eBay. So I've got a Wolf Designs 2.7. It's fully adjustable (rotations & direction) and has storage up top for 3 pieces.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Hmm, I always find myself here...
OH WELL! This time I do not feel guilty.

Got this for the Maratac, still well under the purchase price without that wonderful Memorial Day sale and now I have a bad*** strap to accompany a rugged watch. Wish they made it in a 20mm for my dream Laco but I am sure the strap on that watch is less flimsy than a Maratac Zulu.









Oh, and in cleaning out my watch box of some pieces I didn't wear I reclaimed a little piece of Russia with this Amphibia so I can make up for my lost Poljot. Since it was a straight-up trade I did not lose anything save five bucks for shipping and worked my way into a watch which will likely be more comfortable for me. I've named this watch Nikolai, like my imaginary Russian father. I hope he likes Vodka...









American, German, Chinese, Japanese, Danish. The collection is maintaining variety.
Still none decidedly Swiss but maybe that will come in time.

Enjoy the week! I told myself I wouldn't end up here for another one. Haha!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

You fell hard! You have put down some money since you joined



Miles_Wilson said:


> Hmm, I always find myself here...
> OH WELL! This time I do not feel guilty.
> 
> Got this for the Maratac, still well under the purchase price without that wonderful Memorial Day sale and now I have a bad*** strap to accompany a rugged watch. Wish they made it in a 20mm for my dream Laco but I am sure the strap on that watch is less flimsy than a Maratac Zulu.
> ...


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> You fell hard! You have put down some money since you joined


Gotta pay if you wanna play! 
No wonder I didn't join for four years. I checked in on you all every once and a while so I could drool but knew it would cost me if I joined. 
Have you read my little story? 
Basically I saved up my "down payment" for getting into collecting and then decided f71 was where I belonged since in my guest days I spent most of my time here gathering info. That or f74...
It's all mechanical attraction at a point. Be lucky my savings has grown otherwise I wouldn't be able to spend the trimmings on this whole lot. 
Now I'm going for quality and connection to the piece. I'm sure it'll only get more expensive. 
Do remember my other hobby is automobiles. The price to satisfaction ratio is MUCH better on this side of the fence, I can tell you that.

Currently looking at a Volvo 240 with an LS1 swap, or in watch talk the value two or three Seamaster Professionals! That's before tax, tag, title, and constant insurance, fuel, and parts payments. Course a car like that would also toast tires in a hurry so assuming nothing major breaks thats probably a grand every 6-8 months on top of the rest. Ya catch my drift? Buy a $1000 watch and it might last 10 years without needing a tune-up.


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Gotta pay if you wanna play!


Wait, I thought you said your collection was complete? :-d

Mine is too - LOL!


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

emaja said:


> Wait, I thought you said your collection was complete? :-d
> 
> Mine is too - LOL!


No no, my WISHLIST was complete. 
The collection is an ever changing enigma my friend. 
A hobby is what keeps a man busy, if it's not busy it's boring. 
A few life changes allowed me to progress!


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

My Heuer Carrera has been shipped Fedex International Priority and should be on my wrist by Monday. Brilliant. Can't wait.


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

I had one of those moderately embarrassing days where a bunch of different things-separate orders coming from three different countries (let alone vendors)-all showed up on the same day. Three Russians*:

A Komandirskie that I already love, which actually looks to be in better shape than the pics suggested:









A Poljot signal (alarm) watch The alarm crown wound but couldn't be pulled out to change the alarm time. This wasn't entirely unfair because it wasn't advertised as having the alarm feature  I just think an alarm is a really fun complication, and at $21, this was certainly a cheap intro. I opened it up and popped the crowns in and out a couple of times, and got the alarm time to be settable. The movement looks and feels pretty dirty, but I knew this might be a project, and a forum member has a great blog post about his overhaul of this movement, so I'll have that bit of extra guidance. Incidentally, yes, the bracelet is Camel cigarettes branded for some reason, and no, it does not seem to be what this watch must have shipped with:









Finally, the "Russian" watch with as asterisk: a "Cjiaba", IMHO the preferred name for those Chinese watches that claim to be "Slava Constellation" brand. This one is shockingly minimalist compared to its <$20 brethren, and I might try to nudge it even further in a Bauhaus direction with some judicious dial modifications. We'll see. Shown on a replacement band, next to half of the (signed!) piece of plastic alligator it came on:









Sorry if this is too wordy for this thread!


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

These just came in stock and I couldn't resist. I'm gonna have to sell of a couple of other russians to justify the purchase, though....


----------



## bensdaddyjoe (Sep 29, 2012)

Just arrived an hour ago. Replaced crap bracelet with this GT Carera Rally Sport strap; black with Orange. Love, love, love it!!

View attachment 1519066
View attachment 1519067
View attachment 1519068


----------



## spicyWatch (May 6, 2014)

This is coming in! Another Steinhart for me =)


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Fireball orange Lew&Huey spectre on its way. wohoooooo!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh No not an RR with a silver dial and great hands in a 710 case....








...and on a rubber strap too









.... nice case back as well


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Liking that Vostok! 

I still need a Vostok. I also need an Orient, Timex and a lot of other things


----------



## TimeWatcher (Dec 6, 2006)

Got these on Friday, thanks to UPS


----------



## WatchinJames (Sep 22, 2013)

I've got these two coming in however as soon as they get here I'm deciding which one to keep and flipping the other. I couldn't decide which one I wanted..

Scurfa Diver One Silicon










Borealis Sea Diver










(but I think this ones going to win)

Sent from my iPotato using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> Liking that Vostok!
> 
> I still need a Vostok. I also need an Orient, Timex and a lot of other things


Which Orient?


----------



## Coopner (Jan 2, 2014)

to be delivered in a couple of days I hope


----------



## crawfication (May 22, 2014)

Thanks to Miles_Wilson, I've got a black face Orient Aviator headed my way. Excited to play around with straps and such. 

Also, have a Pelican 1170 incoming as well. 

Both should be here by midweek. 


Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000
Seiko SKX007K1
Timex Weekender
G-Shock, Relic, Fossil


@crawfication


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Coopner said:


> to be delivered in a couple of days I hope


Mmmm, love me some Deep Blue!
My Alpha Marine 500 is probably still the favorite dive watch in my collection.


----------



## par921 (Jun 3, 2014)

deep blue pro aqua and momentum shadow II ghost coming late next week. it seems i've caught a bit of a white dial diver bug!









should be a fun week...


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

Once I got deep into watch collecting, I found my passions really lay in vintage Seiko, and then vintage Swiss automatics - conventional brands like Omega, Mido, and Tissot, but also more watch-head marques like Vulcain. However, I live in California, and have a pretty active lifestyle (hiking, exercising, etc.) and felt like it wasn't fair, despite its beater status, to put my Swiss Army 24562 Classic Centinel through such punishment; I needed a more rugged timepiece for such endeavors - and also wanted a watch I felt I could swim with (not putting my vintage divers through that). So for Father's Day, I asked for... My very first Casio G-Shock - the G100-1BV (apologies for borrowing these images from the internet/other WUS posters):
























(Not my wrist - mine is still in the mail.)

I also got this dope PVD NATO strap (I'm also new to NATOs) from Island Watch to put on it (had to get special adapters for this):

NATO-10-PVD NATO-Style black nylon watch strap has black PVD buckles and keepers. 280mm length.

Of course, I chose the cheapest one possible on Amazon - on sale from $120 for $54 (including shipping) - although it gets rave reviews. has all the features I'd like, is supposedly as tough as other G-Shocks, and is a bit smaller than the more popular humongous G-Shocks (still pretty huge at 49.6mm, though, especially for someone used to vintage sizes). I came around after reading so many posts from WIS/WUS hardcores that, even though they only collected Omegas from the '50s and '60s, everyone should have a G-Shock because they are so rugged/indestructible. I had been misinformed for years that G-Shocks were junky fashion watches, and only recently became aware of their utility as a tool watch, used by military/police/divers, etc. Any other thoughts, G-Shock fans? I feel like I am being seduced by this all-black-everything/blacked out "Big Combi" watch:

G-Shock 'Big Combi' Watch, 55mm x 51mm | Nordstrom

That newfound respect resulted in that unlikely purchase considering my usual predilections. However, I kept those at bay with this purchase the other day, which you can read about here:


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

very nice.

errm, how did you get your wrist in the mail??


k.


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

Kubby said:


> very nice.
> 
> errm, how did you get your wrist in the mail??
> 
> k.


Chain mail. As in "chain mail glove."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

This









to try out with this


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

This is coming. Just sent payment.


----------



## Nic1930 (Jun 7, 2014)

On it's way, Seiko SRP307J1......(I may pull the trigger on a mini snow monster before the end of the week too....ssssh don't tell the mrs!)


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I saw https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hirsch-performance-strap-meets-sinn-u1-1031081.html and realized I want it! The U1 is here, waiting for Robby.


----------



## dbolster24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ordered this this weekend. Hopefully will be here in a week. Been looking at them for a while now.


----------



## cthurow (Jun 9, 2014)

My first post here and also showing my first watch.
I'm very happy with it.

Orient ER2A003B


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

cthurow said:


> My first post here and also showing my first watch ever.
> I'm very happy with it.
> 
> Orient ER2A003B
> ...


Great looking piece. Congrats and welcome

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## eldd (Jul 2, 2012)

.


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Ordered this strap for my 39 GMT


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

In one of the quartz threads I had alluded to a cheap watch incoming that I was unsure about...

I think it's a keeper, so might as well share:








Stührling Aquadiver Regatta Champion in blue. I can't say that it's perfect in every way, but honestly it's decent and in many ways appears to be better than its cheap price ($<60 USD) and brand might indicate. Expect more in the WRUW thread tomorrow.


----------



## Mineian (May 17, 2014)

Just got in today - A Black Monster and a (somewhat vintage?) Citizen Diver, I need a nice strap for each...any suggestions? Oh and sorry for the bad pics, nighttime here and couldn't wait to get some pictures in my phone lol


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Been looking for a blue dial dress diver so this filled the gap in my smallish collection. Early father's day gift from my wife (partial funds from her while I covered the rest):


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SSingh1975 said:


> Been looking for a blue dial dress diver so this filled the gap in my smallish collection. Early father's day gift from my wife (partial funds from her while I covered the rest):


WOW. That's gorgeous!

Nice gift!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SSingh1975 said:


> Been looking for a blue dial dress diver so this filled the gap in my smallish collection. Early father's day gift from my wife (partial funds from her while I covered the rest):


I've never seen a RADO that I, uhhhh, how do I put this without offending anyone, "liked" before. That one is in a class by itself. Congratulations sir. Your tastes are clearly immaculate, as tastes go.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I've seen that Rado before, and I'm now looking forward to seeing it posted around here!

Sent while distracted.


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

I love Rado, I love blue dials, I love diver chronographs... WIN!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

I have this Morellato burgundy ostrich watch strap coming:








to put on this vintage Tissot:









to go with these Vivienne Westwood monk-strap brogues:


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Mineian said:


> View attachment 1523266


I think you should sell/trade me that Super Engineer bracelet and maybe I have a strap for you.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

MisterDeal said:


> I have this Morellato burgundy ostrich watch strap coming:
> 
> View attachment 1523386
> 
> ...


This would be what I call a Gentleman's Hat Trick.
Well done sir!


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

This is waiting for me at home ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Met a fellow Canadian over on the Russian forum who creates his own straps, had him make a custom one for my Vodolaz:














He is also a skilled jeweler, you can check out his website here: www.blackbeardjewelry.com


----------



## Mineian (May 17, 2014)

Miles_Wilson said:


> I think you should sell/trade me that Super Engineer bracelet and maybe I have a strap for you.


Lol I am actually planning to put that strap on another watch I am trying to get. Strap suggestions for either of these would be nice though =)


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I've got a blue Orient Ray on the way. It'll be taking the place of my beat-up 8926.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Mineian said:


> Lol I am actually planning to put that strap on another watch I am trying to get. Strap suggestions for either of these would be nice though =)


If it were me I would probably go with a light composite band on the Citizen and Isofrane or bracelet on the Black Monster. 
I'm a fan of divers with bracelets though. 
I feel as if leather might be out of place on those watches, depending on the hue.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I have this bronze hardware zulu on order.









To go on my bronze Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Ever since I sold all my G-Shocks earlier this year I have been crying myself to sleep. So now there is this on its way:













No more tears


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Wolf Designs winder came in today. These are much higher quality than I had expected. Larger than I had expected too which is OK because the watches up top have a lot more room than I thought they would. Holds all of my current collection (at least the pieces that matter). Very happy especially considering I only paid about 35% of the MSRP. I would highly recommend this if you're looking for a winder with adjustable settings.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Two more to add to the incoming.

First I have a custom waxed canvas watch roll coming. Looking for a nicer watch roll than the cheap plastic one I currently have I found this on Etsy:









I messaged her and asked about having a custom one made for 10 watches instead of the 4. She charges $22 for the 4 watch roll and only asked for $30 for a 10 watch roll so I jumped on it (plus $6.50 shipping from Ohio) and it was completed within 2 days and is now shipping.

Also my Ermano Lunamar Super Compressor is done after a 6 week service and about to come back to me. I had asked for the hands to be re-lumed but Andy at Ultra-Vintage told me that he instead stabilized the original 70's lume on there so it'll still look completely vintage. I can't wait to finally get it back.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

This:









This will be the 5th Christopher Ward I've owned and the 4th in my current collection, but it's the first I bought new. It's an early birthday present from my wife supplimented by watch sale funds from me. Early in order to take advantage of CW's 15% Father's Day discount. They shipped it out today. 

David


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

IRBilldozer said:


> Wolf Designs winder came in today. These are much higher quality than I had expected. Larger than I had expected too which is OK because the watches up top have a lot more room than I thought they would. Holds all of my current collection (at least the pieces that matter). Very happy especially considering I only paid about 35% of the MSRP. I would highly recommend this if you're looking for a winder with adjustable settings.
> View attachment 1524102


Really want this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Two more to add to the incoming.
> 
> First I have a custom waxed canvas watch roll coming. Looking for a nicer watch roll than the cheap plastic one I currently have I found this on Etsy:
> 
> ...


Hi do you have the link to the seller on esty ? Been after a watch roll like that for some time.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Got this from a fellow WIS over on F29... Pretty sweet!



















Sent from my RM-917_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

you'll love it. especially on sporty straps.



DCP said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

the_chang said:


> Hi do you have the link to the seller on esty ? Been after a watch roll like that for some time.


I do. I'll post my impressions of it as well on Thursday when it arrives. Her store is here: https://www.etsy.com/shop/VolcanoStore?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

this



and this



thanks to jacklake and a local forum member, hope I can make it into a working watch.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

WatchinJames said:


> I've got these two coming in however as soon as they get here I'm deciding which one to keep and flipping the other. I couldn't decide which one I wanted..
> 
> Scurfa Diver One Silicon
> 
> ...


The Borealis one looks like the one I just bought! But mine has a sterile dial.



It just arrived in the mail yesterday. It's using a Seagull ST2130 movement and I bought it to house the ETA 2824-2 movement from my Hamilton that's too small for my wrist.

I'm just trying it out before I bring it to my watchsmith. Finishing and build quality seems pretty good. Can't wait to swap the movement. Though the ST2130 seems to be keeping good time at the moment.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

It's been a few hours and the watch seems to be keeping good time. My Hamilton's ETA 2824-2 on the other hand, has gained 4 seconds since I set both. Now I'm contemplating if I should still proceed with the movement swap.


----------



## asparks1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Orient Symphony (It was on a father's day sale how could i not)








Bond Nato Strap








And hopefully i can get the funds for a Melbourne Hawthorn before the pre-order is over


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Girard Perregaux Observatory High Frequency


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Coming from WUS user Rapidpulse, a sweet little G-Shock GW-M5600BC:









Coming from eBay, a Seiko SDNA65, for less than $90!









No tracking #s received, yet, but I expect to have both by the weekend!

Sent from my Surface with Windows RT using Tapatalk


----------



## geoloop (Dec 12, 2012)

Christopher Ward C60 Charcoal bezel


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

geoloop said:


> Christopher Ward C60 Charcoal bezel


Ive gone through a handful of watches since deciding to start wearing a watch. I've ended up with a 4 watch rotation and my C60 (black) is my hands down favorite. I originally got a blue one, but swapped it for black and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Ordered this yesterday... couldn't resist! Have to see it for myself








(picture from Alpha-Watch website)


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

geoloop said:


> Christopher Ward C60 Charcoal bezel


I've yet to try one of these, but I'm very tempted.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

Just got this in!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

A little HMT goodness. Have always wanted one like this and for a tenner I couldn't resist. 
Alarmingly the seller's description says that older watches may run "+2/-2 over 24h" but doesn't specify 2 what... Minutes? Hours? Days? 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Hjaldur (Apr 24, 2014)

I decided to not get any more watches since my watch box is full but yeah... you know how it is :roll:


----------



## geoloop (Dec 12, 2012)

whatmeworry said:


> I've yet to try one of these, but I'm very tempted.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Theres a 15% sale on christopher site until this week for father's day, just use the DAD15 code when checking out. And if you dont like the watch you can always return in the first 60 days.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

geoloop said:


> Theres a 15% sale on christopher site until this week for father's day, just use the DAD15 code when checking out. And if you dont like the watch you can always return in the first 60 days.


I'm in a strictly under £50 mode at the moment. Thanks though.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

One of these:










But it's not just another watch! I'm going to harvest the black-date 7S26 from it to finally get my SKX031 back on my wrist.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Just splurged on these three...


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

MisterDeal said:


> I have this Morellato burgundy ostrich watch strap coming:
> 
> View attachment 1523386
> 
> ...


Got that strap and it truly exceeds expectations in terms of looks/quality - even if my photography does not:

View attachment 1526666


View attachment 1526668


View attachment 1526669


View attachment 1526670


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

asparks1 said:


> And hopefully i can get the funds for a Melbourne Hawthorn before the pre-order is over


Just FYI - preorders will be finishing next Wednesday!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Two more to add to the incoming.
> 
> First I have a custom waxed canvas watch roll coming. Looking for a nicer watch roll than the cheap plastic one I currently have I found this on Etsy:
> 
> ...


The watch roll came today. Unfortunately she misunderstood the sizing and the pockets are too small for any of my watches. I told her that my watches were up to 45mm wide and about 15mm thick so they needed room for that. She misunderstood and made the pockets 50mm wide. She's being good about it though and I'm going to mail it back to her and she'll make me a new one with 70mm wide pockets (should cover anything) and refund the shipping.

Here's a couple of pictures. The quality is really quite excellent and I'll make good use of the replacement. I'd definitely recommend her based on the quality I'm seeing.

















I'll plug her store again since I'm comfortable in her level of quality.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/VolcanoStore

Her name is Eline.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> The watch roll came today. Unfortunately she misunderstood the sizing and the pockets are too small for any of my watches. I told her that my watches were up to 45mm wide and about 15mm thick so they needed room for that. She misunderstood and made the pockets 50mm wide. She's being good about it though and I'm going to mail it back to her and she'll make me a new one with 70mm wide pockets (should cover anything) and refund the shipping.
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures. The quality is really quite excellent and I'll make good use of the replacement. I'd definitely recommend her based on the quality I'm seeing.
> 
> ...


This just reminded me I've been due to get a larger watch case. Off to Amazon now...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> This just reminded me I've been due to get a larger watch case. Off to Amazon now...


Just ordered this (24 slot aluminum case).









Should I sell this (12 slot aluminum case)?


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Just ordered this (24 slot aluminum case).
> 
> View attachment 1526900
> 
> ...


I would buy it. I'm at 12 and would like to stay there. Heh
Now if only I didn't have this tempting 20-slot leather display case...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Miles_Wilson said:


> I would buy it. I'm at 12 and would like to stay there. Heh
> Now if only I didn't have this tempting 20-slot leather display case...


They're actually a decent deal on Amazon now, $50, which I think is $10 less than I paid for mine, not all that long ago (like, less than 6 months ago).

Amazon.com: Tech Swiss TSBOXAL12 Watch Storage Aluminium Case Watch Case: Watches

If you don't mind dealing with the rigmarole, shipping, and the wait, you can probably do a lot better if you check out ali baba.


----------



## jcoffin1981 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, I know the hands are hideous, but I love the patina. They will be replaced. It's being shipped from some remote S. American country. I hate waiting 3 weeks for a purchase!


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> They're actually a decent deal on Amazon now, $50, which I think is $10 less than I paid for mine, not all that long ago (like, less than 6 months ago).
> 
> Amazon.com: Tech Swiss TSBOXAL12 Watch Storage Aluminium Case Watch Case: Watches
> 
> If you don't mind dealing with the rigmarole, shipping, and the wait, you can probably do a lot better if you check out ali baba.


Thanks Doc! I'll at least check it out.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

I've got mine customized. On its way to me since 10th June. Can't wait.. (Since we're on watch rolls and case)


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Well, my ad for the 007J sat idle for 750 views. I wasn't even expecting asking but it would have been nice to see at least one ridiculous offer!
Anyway the good thing about this watch is if you dislike the styling or like me you get one with a sub-par dial that you make even more sub-par with a first re-lume, you can always find reliable parts to replace what needs changing.

Tonight I decided since Dagaz is back up and running after holiday I would order this nice 9-3 dial that was on sale. No harm done to the bank since I made more than its worth in tips tonight and hopefully the watch will be less of an eye-sore once it has been installed!









Probably buying a bracelet for the Mako from another forum member next week, looking forward to putting all my dive watches on stainless! :-!

May try out the 007 on stainless at some point but for right now it is just a mod watch. I think if it's got this odd military/casual/diver vibe going a leather strap may be in its future. My dedicated dive watches however will all be on metal!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Well my Casio Royale (AE1200) SHOULD have been out of delivery today, but looking at the trackinng info it's still stuck at the depot. Which means no watch today, but I can moan to Amazon and get a free month of Prime membership. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Damn, tracking info now saying Monday, when I won't be in to receive it.... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

docvail said:


> Just ordered this (24 slot aluminum case).
> 
> View attachment 1526900
> 
> ...


I have the black 25-watch version and love it. I need to get a second case soon...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

This guy. Tracking says it'll be in my mailbox tomorrow. I hope it's right since this is my Father's Day gift.


----------



## asparks1 (Dec 27, 2013)

SKrishnan said:


> Just FYI - preorders will be finishing next Wednesday!


Dang! I was hoping you would say next Friday...


----------



## WatchinJames (Sep 22, 2013)

Got two more coming in.

Fun little find in f29..

















I can't decide if I should do anything with the Amphibia (missing lume on minute hand, paint missing in dots on bezel) or just leave it. My friend told me I have to leave it because "it doesn't have problems, it has character." I am thinking a distressed dark brown leather nato would look good with it though..


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

asparks1 said:


> Dang! I was hoping you would say next Friday...


Just PM me if you are keen end of next week and I'll sort you out ;-)


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Just ordered a sleek little Skagen, I've been eyeing this one up for a while and it's slightly discounted on Amazon.


----------



## ltwo (Jun 5, 2014)

Just ordered myself a Jaragar "Timewalker" for ~$18
Hope it's decent enough.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Whoops, with 3 in the mail already I wasn't supposed to be buying anything else...


----------



## ltwo (Jun 5, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> Whoops, with 3 in the mail already I wasn't supposed to be buying anything else...


Have you bought from meranom before? Are they reliable?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

ltwo said:


> Have you bought from meranom before? Are they reliable?


No, first time. I've always bought Vostoks from Zenitar before, but he didn't have the model I wanted.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Just paid for a Loys' 7002

Waiting on a matching one for the SO and that's it. No more purchases until I reach a bronze!


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> Whoops, with 3 in the mail already I wasn't supposed to be buying anything else...


But but, it looks so cool!


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

And


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

ninzeo said:


>


Funny how this is a DateJust, but has both the day and date..........and it's not even an homage to a Rolex model.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Miles_Wilson said:


> But but, it looks so cool!


It is pretty awesome...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

ninzeo said:


>


There seem to be loads of Aqua Terra homages all of a sudden.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> It is pretty awesome...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I won't say I've got Vostok fever because some have massive collections of these little Russian watches but my recent addition was a nice trade; really digging the unique styling and personality of this one.










He's probably the first in my collection to get a nickname before arrival too: Nikolai.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Miles_Wilson said:


> I won't say I've got Vostok fever because some have massive collections of these little Russian watches but my recent addition was a nice trade; really digging the unique styling and personality of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had that one briefly, but it wore a little large for me.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> I had that one briefly, but it wore a little large for me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I like chunky divers and pilots watches, and so the ministry case wasn't a choice but I likely would have picked it. The 38mm Seagull 1963 some see as a midrange size is viewed as tiny through my eyes. Thinking of a 39mm diver with larger lugs just didn't make sense. 
Maybe it's a result of growing up through the late nineties and only being 20 with these large watches trending but this watch feels just right! My midrange is 42mm and largest acceptable is 46mm only with the Maratac Pilot due to its purpose and a leather strap not NATO/ZULU.

I could see it wearing large due to preferences though. I hope the Dirskie feels better on the wrist! fun watches, if not the most accurate or reliable at times.


----------



## d197 (Dec 28, 2012)

Will soon have this from a member of WUS

Wanted it for a few years, Finally found one |>


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Oilers Fan said:


> Funny how this is a DateJust, but has both the day and date..........and it's not even and homage to a Rolex model.


And when they _do_ a Rolex, they come up with their own 'Sangdo Perfect DateForever':


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Won this East German "Eurochron" last night







I believe this has a UMF 15-21 module made by Ruhla in the late 80s

Something interesting I learned is that Ruhla also used digital modules made by Integral in Belarus (Integral bought up what was once Elektronika) in some of their earlier LCD watches. I think it would be safe to say that this module is a German "upgrade" of the Integral module (the matrix display screen is very similar to the CHN modules made by Integral; it will be interesting to compare this one to a modern Integral).


----------



## mihalski (Jun 6, 2011)

ninzeo said:


> Tell me more about this watch.. Is it REALLY perpetual? Because I can count the number of affordable perpetual watches with a simple and clear day and date on ZERO hands.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> There seem to be loads of Aqua Terra homages all of a sudden.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


But not all of them have "Genuine Original Certification"

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

mihalski said:


> ninzeo said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me more about this watch.. Is it REALLY perpetual? Because I can count the number of affordable perpetual watches with a simple and clear day and date on ZERO hands.
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

whatmeworry said:


> mihalski said:
> 
> 
> > I think Perpetual here is used in the Rolex sense (ie self-winding).
> ...


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha...interesting discussion that pic of my incoming started. The dials text is as silly as can be. It's a original genuine. Don't forget! Perpetual and datejust...bring it! 

How many people here actually own a Parnis 'chronometer'?!

In all honesy, I bought it to try the AT look. It looks far better than all the AT homages I have seen before. In my opinion it looks better than the Seagulls and Fineats and whatother crap there's out there. Love that blue index on the cream dial. According to the German dude who owns one, the quality is a few steps up from the usual eBay cheapies and on par with the Seagull built. But we'll see for real once I have it in person. Funny detail: I do like th 'HK Made' text instead of the usual fake swiss made on a Chinese...


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

ninzeo said:


> Haha...interesting discussion that pic of my incoming started. The dials text is as silly as can be. It's a original genuine. Don't forget! Perpetual and datejust...bring it!
> 
> How many people here actually own a Parnis 'chronometer'?!
> 
> In all honesy, I bought it to try the AT look. It looks far better than all the AT homages I have seen before. In my opinion it looks better than the Seagulls and Fineats and whatother crap there's out there. Love that blue index on the cream dial. According to the German dude who owns one, the quality is a few steps up from the usual eBay cheapies and on par with the Seagull built. But we'll see for real once I have it in person. Funny detail: I do like th 'HK Made' text instead of the usual fake swiss made on a Chinese...


I agree it looks great. Where did you get it?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> I agree it looks great. Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Someone bought it off TaoBao for me. They seem to be on .........se every now and then too...


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

ninzeo said:


>


Oh how I love this...

Sent while distracted.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

ninzeo said:


> Someone bought it off TaoBao for me. They seem to be on .........se every now and then too...


Cheers 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

A mini grail for me. Zeno Explorer. Didn't know you could buy them new again and with a Swiss movement in too. Very very excited about getting this one.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Take cover - the Russians are coming!










Sturmanskie Strela on the way.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

docvail said:


> They're actually a decent deal on Amazon now, $50, which I think is $10 less than I paid for mine, not all that long ago (like, less than 6 months ago).
> 
> Amazon.com: Tech Swiss TSBOXAL12 Watch Storage Aluminium Case Watch Case: Watches
> 
> If you don't mind dealing with the rigmarole, shipping, and the wait, you can probably do a lot better if you check out ali baba.


I've had the 18 slot version of this one for over year and it has served me well. I recommend it to anyone interested in a decent non-display case that can also double as a "go case". Not bad at all for the money.

David


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

This is me admitting I have a problem - not enough watch slots! I'll be retiring my 12 watch box (and saving the cusions for a future drawer project), leaving me with 2x20 watch holders. Can't fill 'em both all the way... yet.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I got a Citizen BV1085-22H for Father's Day!

Low profile, wrist hugging, lightweight, Pil/Field watch with a B-Uhr homage dial. Super comfortable too.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I have this bronze hardware zulu on order.
> 
> View attachment 1524042
> 
> ...


The strap came today but it's unfortunately too thick for the watch. Has anyone ever tried thinning a zulu strap before? Any suggestions?

EDIT: I got the spring bars on but it's an unbelievably tight fit. What are the odds of spring bar failure when they're having this much pressure on them?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

If its really tight there is no way I would personally trust thts there would not be one. Especially with a watch as nice as that.....


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> I got a Citizen BV1085-22H for Father's Day!
> 
> Low profile, wrist hugging, lightweight, Pil/Field watch with a B-Uhr homage dial. Super comfortable too.


Very nice!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> If its really tight there is no way I would personally trust thts there would not be one. Especially with a watch as nice as that.....


It's tight but I can literally pull on the strap and it's staying on solidly. I think I might let it live in the box this way for a week or so and pull on it a little every day and see how it holds up.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> It's tight but I can literally pull on the strap and it's staying on solidly. I think I might let it live in the box this way for a week or so and pull on it a little every day and see how it holds up.


You're probably safe SteamJ. I have a few leather NATOs that really crank my spring bars, but they are surprisingly strong laterally. I mean, it's tube within tube and a solid steel end. As long as they are definitely in the lugs, you are probably fine. I had a spring bar on a bracelet that I could not get out for the life of me, and I didn't want to scrape up the lugs, so in a moment of sheer stupidity, I just gave it a good crank expecting the little pin ends to fail. They didn't. But it did eventually bend, making the spring part non functional, so I had to cut the end of the thing off with a chisel to free the bracelet. Fortunately the good whack I gave it didn't mess up the cheap movement inside.

So, long story short....spring bars strong. My guess is 999 out of 1000 spring bar failures are a result of them not being seated properly from the start.


----------



## Crescentius (Sep 11, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> It's tight but I can literally pull on the strap and it's staying on solidly. I think I might let it live in the box this way for a week or so and pull on it a little every day and see how it holds up.


Unlikely both spring bars will fail simultaneously and the zulu should prevent a drop at least. I would wear it around the house a bit and then pull the strap off and see if the bars have any extra flex.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## aleksi (Apr 4, 2013)

Manbu mailed that my 40mm MM (did I break the rules?) is shipped. Looking forward to get it. Just couldn't deal with sterile dial. 40mm should be nice on my wrist, 44mm seemed a bit big..


----------



## Gretsch308 (Apr 27, 2014)

New watch!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Two OEM 18mm Nomos buckles are on their way from Germany. Intended for two different custom Horween straps currently in the works. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

While I decide on which way to go with my more significant purchase, I have made another pocket money purchase on the bay and added an Orient to my collection.










I am probably going to try it on mesh as the original bracelet is a jangly folded hair puller.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I saw this one posted in WRUW and ended up picking one up on eBay. I loved the dial and the shape of the case. No clue if the size will be good for me but it wasn't expensive. It should arrive tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

These two straps


















for this one


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I got a good deal on ebay for this 70's Zodiac Chronograph with a Valjoux 7734 movement. I've been looking for a reverse panda and this fit the bill nicely. Bonus points that it's 42mm (w/o crown) o a vintage watch. It should be here by Saturday hopefully. That's great news because the wife is out of town till Sunday night!








(sellers pic)


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

RAM75 said:


> I got a good deal on ebay for this 70's Zodiac Chronograph with a Valjoux 7734 movement. I've been looking for a reverse panda and this fit the bill nicely. Bonus points that it's 42mm (w/o crown) o a vintage watch. It should be here by Saturday hopefully. That's great news because the wife is out of town till Sunday night!
> 
> View attachment 1531906
> 
> (sellers pic)


Mega like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

With much of the Lew & Huey collection off being photographed or reviewed, this feels like it was an unnecessary purchase...










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> I got a good deal on ebay for this 70's Zodiac Chronograph with a Valjoux 7734 movement. I've been looking for a reverse panda and this fit the bill nicely. Bonus points that it's 42mm (w/o crown) o a vintage watch. It should be here by Saturday hopefully. That's great news because the wife is out of town till Sunday night!
> 
> View attachment 1531906
> 
> (sellers pic)


Nice, saw that in my eBay feed.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

MisterDeal said:


> Mega like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Aitch said:


> Nice, saw that in my eBay feed.
> 
> Sent while distracted.


Thanks fellas. I'll post some shots once it arrives.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

The Ermano Lunamar super compressor freshly returned from servicing with stabilized lume and on a Worn and Wound Model 1 crimson leather strap. I think the combo looks good and the stabilized lume gives the hands a more even appearance without losing the vintage look. This will get a good amount of wear.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> The Ermano Lunamar super compressor freshly returned from servicing with stabilized lume and on a Worn and Wound Model 1 crimson leather strap. I think the combo looks good and the stabilized lume gives the hands a more even appearance without losing the vintage look. This will get a good amount of wear.


Absolutely stunning, and a perfect strap choice.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh damn:








(also, having written up some documentation that involved extensive screenshots and then posting this for fun, I can report that if you need to do extensive screenshots, you should use something other than a Retina Macbook. I've never resized so many images in one day)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin......MDV-102


----------



## default (Nov 30, 2013)

This! (pic stolen from WUS members sale ad, but its mine none the less....) Parnis Pilot, 47mm


----------



## jdt4 (Mar 13, 2013)

Seagull 1963 reissue (38mm acrylic)! I've wanted this watch for a long time and I can't wait to finally get my hands on it. Delivery date is scheduled for next Monday.. the wait is killing me!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> The Ermano Lunamar super compressor freshly returned from servicing with stabilized lume and on a Worn and Wound Model 1 crimson leather strap. I think the combo looks good and the stabilized lume gives the hands a more even appearance without losing the vintage look. This will get a good amount of wear.
> 
> View attachment 1532212


This is just gorgeous, Jason.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

jdt4 said:


> Seagull 1963 reissue (38mm acrylic)! I've wanted this watch for a long time and I can't wait to finally get my hands on it. Delivery date is scheduled for next Monday.. the wait is killing me!
> 
> View attachment 1532332


Great watch, I love mine

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

I've had my eye on the Barbos Marine Blue for a while. Tonight was the time to pull the trigger. Now off to find a nice leather strap...


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

Somehow I ended up with *four *in the mail.
I could not help but pull the trigger on the auction for the Barbos Robur to fulfill my need for a blue dial:









I have a Vostok to skin and probably put on a bund strap:








Then these two Seikos. I found a hybrid of the two on eBay, and decided for the little additional cost to buy them both I should finally try my hand at modding. So, with any good fortune I will be able to swap the internals between these two!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> Somehow I ended up with *four *in the mail.
> I could not help but pull the trigger on the auction for the Barbos Robur to fulfill my need for a blue dial:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I love all of these. That Vostok is so good looking. Are you sure you want to skin it? It looks really incredible as-is.


----------



## jdt4 (Mar 13, 2013)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> I have a Vostok to skin and probably put on a bund strap:
> View attachment 1532653
> 
> 
> That has got to be one of the coolest and most unique vostoks I've seen


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been bad







and


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Wow, I love all of these. That Vostok is so good looking. Are you sure you want to skin it? It looks really incredible as-is.


I only bought a Vostok with the intent to skin it, and perused through quite a few of them before settling on this one. I have been wanting a N/E/S/W bezel, so this one really jumped out at me. I am hoping the hands and indices will complement the brass, with a black bund strap to be a little different.

So to answer your question...I am pretty sure. b-)


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

This should be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Oilers Fan said:


> This should be in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1533116


Nice!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> This should be in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1533116


Awesome!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> This should be in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1533116


Dude! That is sweet!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been on a chronograph kick lately. I snagged this Autodromo Prototipo Nero off f29. Should be here Friday or Saturday.









(seller's picture)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats Oiler's and Ram!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> I've been on a chronograph kick lately. I snagged this Autodromo Prototipo Nero off f29. Should be here Friday or Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice pickup. You got that from a good seller as well. Congrats.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

scheduled to arrive tomorrow...


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oilers Fan said:


> This should be in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1533116


Oh for the love of god please tell me that were still doing dibs.....?

Sent from my iPhone, so expect typos.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been watching that Prototipo all week. I wish I could afford one at the moment. I'm looking for a cheap alternative, have one in sight, but don't even have money for that.


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> I've been watching that Prototipo all week. I wish I could afford one at the moment. I'm looking for a cheap alternative, have one in sight, but don't even have money for that.


Onitsuka makes a similarly styled watch for less (and there's an automatic model to boot).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My Skagen Klassik came in yesterday. It's definitely the sleekest watch I've ever owned, so far I'm loving it. I was afraid it might wear a bit large due to the almost nonexistent bezel, but the size is perfect.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I was just looking at those the other night. Don't really love any of them though.



MisterDeal said:


> Onitsuka makes a similarly styled watch for less (and there's an automatic model to boot).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MisterDeal said:


> Onitsuka makes a similarly styled watch for less (and there's an automatic model to boot).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hold the phone...someone please post a link to the automatic Onitsuka Tiger? I love those.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Hold the phone...someone please post a link to the automatic Onitsuka Tiger? I love those.


I second this motion, though this link was the best I could find Chris.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Automatic

MECHANICAL MODEL | Onitsuka Tiger Watches

and

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/tictac/item/4950096266094/


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Miles_Wilson said:


> I second this motion, though this link was the best I could find Chris.


That's a *quartz* chrono, but it's got that '70's skateboarding vibe that I dig for some odd reason, which is what I'm looking for, but a non-chrono version (they make one with a small seconds)...











goody2141 said:


> Automatic
> 
> MECHANICAL MODEL | Onitsuka Tiger Watches
> 
> ...


This *IS* an automatic, but it's giving me that "Sex Panther" vibe for some odd reason..









Actually, my real reaction was a Cartman-esque "Goddammit!"

Why do they have to make their one and only mechanical model look like the bastard love child of a Zenith EP and a Seiko SARB015?


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> That's a *quartz* chrono, but it's got that '70's skateboarding vibe that I dig for some odd reason, which is what I'm looking for, but a non-chrono version (they make one with a small seconds)...


Yeah, I know... I assumed you were looking for a mechanical chrono due to the Autodromo. That is what I would want, if it seemed to exist!
I wonder why the mechanicals they do make are ugly as all sin? I guess thats why they throw a 42mm watch on a bund as well... o|


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

this one...kind of.

sigh...the guy who is selling it does not have an paypal...and is in another state which is not part of EU...so problems with payment and shippping and custom services in Croatia might occur...

so...I have sent money to a friend no.1 who will then take the money to a friend no.2 who lives in that state so he will meet with the guy (if they can pull it off, they live in differnt towns) take the watch and pay for it in site and then give it to the friend no.1 who will then ship it to me from another town in Croatia...offcourse that might take up to a month.. good thing is that friend no.1 and friend no.2 are businnes partners and they meet quite often.

you get the picture...it would probably be easier for me to sit on the bus and travel from Zagreb to Belgrade and take the watch by myself. but whatahell...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1533917
> 
> 
> this one...kind of.
> ...


Why does this all sound like cold war espionage?

Great looking watch when you get it though.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

...two countries mentioned were at war 20 years ago...and yes - it looks like a espionage undercover operation.

to get Seiko diver.

I think runaways from East Germany had less trouble than me with this frikkin watch. kinda feeling like Johhny English


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I think there's a Casio AMW 320 waiting for me at home... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I bought one of these guys. I figured it would give me a good idea of whether or not I would spend the money on the real deal sometime in the far-off future.

Unfortunately, I'm interning (PAID!) in Virginia all summer and my tool kit is in Indiana, so the bracelet will probably have to wait to be sized. And I don't own any 18mm straps, so I'll have to figure something out.


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

DPflaumer said:


> I bought one of these guys. I figured it would give me a good idea of whether or not I would spend the money on the real deal sometime in the far-off future.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm interning (PAID!) in Virginia all summer and my tool kit is in Indiana, so the bracelet will probably have to wait to be sized. And I don't own any 18mm straps, so I'll have to figure something out.
> 
> View attachment 1534089


Take it to the local watch guy in VA - probably will do it for free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

DPflaumer said:


> I bought one of these guys. I figured it would give me a good idea of whether or not I would spend the money on the real deal sometime in the far-off future.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm interning (PAID!) in Virginia all summer and my tool kit is in Indiana, so the bracelet will probably have to wait to be sized. And I don't own any 18mm straps, so I'll have to figure something out.
> 
> View attachment 1534089


He lives!! Long time no see bud.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

DPflaumer said:


> I bought one of these guys. I figured it would give me a good idea of whether or not I would spend the money on the real deal sometime in the far-off future.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm interning (PAID!) in Virginia all summer and my tool kit is in Indiana, so the bracelet will probably have to wait to be sized. And I don't own any 18mm straps, so I'll have to figure something out.
> 
> View attachment 1534089


I really want one of these. Where did you get it?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I LOVE WATCH MAIL!!!!

my Zodiac Valjoux 7734 was waiting for me when I got home tonight. I have to say that I am over the moon with it. There's some small chips in the crystal edges, but nothing I can't live with. It seems mechanical sound... the chrono works well. The pushers have a solid snap to them and it resets back to dead on zero... the date turns right at midnight and is quick set (by that I mean like a Vostok - back and forth between 9 and 12). The size is perfect 42mm, same as my Speedy.





































Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1533917


Wow, this is getting out of hand..........I actually like another Seiko.:-d Model number?


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

RAM75 said:


> I LOVE WATCH MAIL!!!!
> 
> my Zodiac Valjoux 7734 was waiting for me when I got home tonight. I have to say that I am over the moon with it. There's some small chips in the crystal edges, but nothing I can't live with. It seems mechanical sound... the chrono works well. The pushers have a solid snap to them and it resets back to dead on zero... the date turns right at midnight and is quick set (by that I mean like a Vostok - back and forth between 9 and 12). The size is perfect 42mm, same as my Speedy.
> 
> ...


HUGE score! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

4 hands


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Very nice!!! You do seem to be on a chrono kick. Nothing wrong with that, I would be happy with an all chrono collection



RAM75 said:


> I LOVE WATCH MAIL!!!!
> 
> my Zodiac Valjoux 7734 was waiting for me when I got home tonight. I have to say that I am over the moon with it. There's some small chips in the crystal edges, but nothing I can't live with. It seems mechanical sound... the chrono works well. The pushers have a solid snap to them and it resets back to dead on zero... the date turns right at midnight and is quick set (by that I mean like a Vostok - back and forth between 9 and 12). The size is perfect 42mm, same as my Speedy.
> 
> ...


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

MisterDeal said:


> HUGE score! Congrats!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot, as you can probably tell, I quite pleased with it.



goody2141 said:


> Very nice!!! You do seem to be on a chrono kick. Nothing wrong with that, I would be happy with an all chrono collection


It looks like our love of chronos intersects at the Okeah. Mine says, Hi!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

> Wow, this is getting out of hand..........I actually like another Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SKA383...discontinued. and large. it looks like it could drive average Invicta to run for cover


----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

Huh? When did that happen?!

So I went to bed...fell asleep exhausted...then got woken up - twice...gave up sleeping, next thing you know this Timex Weekender is in the mail....

I'm not sure what just happened guys...


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

A Brady sail cloth strap arrived today for my snzh55. A tried and tested combo, but for good reason.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

My first Chinese (that is, real Chinese Chinese, not like Seiko or Citizen), a Rodina Small Seconds! It will fill in my dressy watch needs.

This forum is great in such a way that it provides insatiable craving for new watches. I haven't heard about such brands as Sea-Gull, Vostok, Parnis, Alba before I joined this forum. 

Well, I'm off to see more pics of Orange Monsters and Tunas.


----------



## Lusitanv (Dec 20, 2013)

m0tty said:


> My first Chinese (that is, real Chinese Chinese, not like Seiko or Citizen), a Rodina Small Seconds! It will fill in my dressy watch needs.
> 
> View attachment 1535316


I bought one, catch and release, had a different idea before holding it in my hand.

I then bought an Orient Symphony and couldn't be happier with my choice.

One can find that originals with in house movements are worth every euro cent, and cheaper than some Chinese options.

Don't get me wrong, the rodina has a well known design and it will serve you well, what I am trying to say is that you can look around a bit more for extra options!

But I would not trade an Orient for a Parnis ;-)

Cheers!

Sent from my portable popcorn machine


----------



## JorgeT (Mar 6, 2010)

Right now waiting for a LumTec 300m XL. Very excited. May very well be a last buy....for a while.

JorgeT

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## default (Nov 30, 2013)

Well, I finally get to post some stuff...

3 incoming, possibly 4. Im getting my "collection" started the affordable way! The first 2 are the sellers pics and the last of the bulova is a stock photo. Both the pilots are 47mm IIRC.

Any suggestions on bracelets or nice straps for a 8.5"+ wrist for the pilots? NATO XLs?


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I really enjoyed my Pilotare, only sold to make some money because some website was having a ridiculous sale on them when I originally bought it


----------



## default (Nov 30, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> I really enjoyed my Pilotare, only sold to make some money because some website was having a ridiculous sale on them when I originally bought it


In my heart of hearts I love complications. To see something so tiny do SO much, just blows me away. But, theres also something so purely functional and pleasing in a clean watch pulled off correctly.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Timex T2M5649J - won a brand new piece in an Ebay Auction for 30$ shipped.
What kind of nato band will go with it?


----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

S**t guys.

Yesterday I was bought a Timex half asleep. Suddenly today I bought this beauty when I woke up. S**t I don't know how this happened...I don't know where it came from...I didn't do it. D'oh! I think I did...










Ah well...now I'm a gshock owner...



suraj said:


> Huh? When did that happen?!
> 
> So I went to bed...fell asleep exhausted...then got woken up - twice...gave up sleeping, next thing you know this Timex Weekender is in the mail....
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> No, first time. I've always bought Vostoks from Zenitar before, but he didn't have the model I wanted.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Meranom is an actual very active member in the Russian watch section, they are serious and proven good seller... so dont be afraid

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

I like my newly acquired Locman Mare so much - 








that I have grabbed another one off eBay today - 















I am having a Mare! No more I swear!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

paulsb said:


> I like my newly acquired Locman Mare so much -
> 
> that I have grabbed another one off eBay today -
> 
> I am having a Mare! No more I swear!


Please, no Mare bad jokes. ??

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey guys, just joined the forum after lurking around for couple of weeks. You guys got me into the beautiful world of watches. I didn't have any for a year now and thought won't need it until I stumbled across this forum : )

The Timex weekender was on sale for the weekend so I quickly jumped on it yesterday and got it for 47$ tax included at LaBaie. It is a light simple watch, and the nato strap is perfect for the summer.










Need to buy a NATO strap. And I am impatiently waiting for my Seiko SNX997. Got it from amazon for 86$ with shipping cost included.










My brother's birthday is in a week and I got him a timex expedition for around 60$. He is going to be 16 and its going to be his first watch. Hope he likes it as I do : )









So, after going watchless for a year, I bought 3 in less than a week :S

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Very nice! Welcome. NATO strap collecting is like it's own subset of watch fanaticism. With that weekender you won't have any shortage of acceptable choices. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

suraj said:


> S**t guys.
> 
> Yesterday I was bought a Timex half asleep. Suddenly today I bought this beauty when I woke up. S**t I don't know how this happened...I don't know where it came from...I didn't do it. D'oh! I think I did...
> 
> ...


Is that the "Big Combi" G-Shock? Great watch! Almost got that myself, went for the cheaper G100... Some regrets on my end...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Got one of these coming for my skx013, ordered before my July of gentlemanly restraint 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

vzan said:


> Marty McFly's watch in Back to the Future: Casio CA53W-1.


Hey could I ask how much these are supposed to be on eBay etc for the original?

I saw them on eBay for around US$15 but then I saw them in a store here for around US$60. Are the US$15 ones fake or the US$60 ones overpriced?


----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> I hate that limbo period when something is coming from overseas and the origin country tracking says "dispatched to overseas" and the USPS site just says "origin post is preparing shipment". That's the point where you just don't know what to expect and then there's that moment of elation when you see USPS picks up the tracking and you know it's close.


I have a found a solution to this.

After ordering online and while waiting for it to be delivered (3 weeks...even IN Hong Kong)...the key is to go buy a different watch in-store to keep you going till the one in the mail arrived. I find this to be an effective coping mechanism.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

suraj said:


> Hey could I ask how much these are supposed to be on eBay etc for the original?
> 
> I saw them on eBay for around US$15 but then I saw them in a store here for around US$60. Are the US$15 ones fake or the US$60 ones overpriced?


The $60 examples are grossly overpriced. 
Thought about selling mine on f29 but laughed at the idea since after fees and shipping I would likely make little more than $5-7.
Got mine for $15 on Amazon with free shipping. Ended up giving it to a friend of mine who wanted a watch but is going through some tough times financially.


----------



## livejamie (May 22, 2014)

Few off of eBay









Infantry IN.035









Woodman Gamma I









Stuhrling Original 759.03









Nixon Newton



















Wende Red Army LED










Citizen 1100-R12551


----------



## livejamie (May 22, 2014)

A few from Chinese sellers on Amazon, taking a gamble but we'll see


----------



## livejamie (May 22, 2014)




----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

MisterDeal said:


> Is that the "Big Combi" G-Shock? Great watch! Almost got that myself, went for the cheaper G100... Some regrets on my end...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big combi and ga-100 -- any difference? If I'm right this is the GA-100-1A1 (very new to gshocks). Or is the g-100 you're referring to different? Wld love to see pix 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

5 of them for 10 $ for my brothers daughters...actually 4 of them for kids, my wife said she will grab one...and she has this one I gave to her and she does not wear it al all: figure a womans mind? no way...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

During the night I received an email that this just released limited edition JDM has shipped to me from Japan by EMS. Should arrive this week, I hope. 
It is the Love The Sea And The Earth Rangeman GW-9400KJ
ANTICIPATION!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Been wanting to try one of these for awhile. First purchase in awhile.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Been wanting to try one of these for awhile. First purchase in awhile.


So you were the flash that bought it on F29. Congrats btw. :-! Lovely piece.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Been wanting to try one of these for awhile. First purchase in awhile.


Nice pickup Jason!

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Been wanting to try one of these for awhile. First purchase in awhile.


Oooooooooohhh! Very nice


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Found this cool strap on the eBay. Should look swell on my Seiko SDNA65.


































Seller's pictures.

Sent from my Surface with Windows RT using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Been wanting to try one of these for awhile. First purchase in awhile.


Nice one!

I have this in the mail:









And going to combine it with that ->








(Also in the mail)


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

lildrgn said:


> Found this cool strap on the eBay. Should look swell on my Seiko SDNA65.
> 
> Seller's pictures.
> 
> Sent from my Surface with Windows RT using Tapatalk


Nice, can you post a link?


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

cuica said:


> Nice, can you post a link?


The orange/black is gone, but they have blue/black and red/black.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/ardmorewatches/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

New seller as of April but all positive feedbacks so far.

Sent from my Surface with Windows RT using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Man o man do I love your collection more and more. Seriously one of my favorites on f71. Congrats!!!

Saw your post about selling one of your watches. I would keep the SPORK, since it is no longer in production.



quicksilver7 said:


> Been wanting to try one of these for awhile. First purchase in awhile.


I have this incoming, not the picture of THE watch, but same model.









Will also have a 3 hole tropic/rally strap to go along with it. Can't decide between several options though.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Been wanting to try one of these for awhile. First purchase in awhile.


Now there's a beautiful watch. Congrats!


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

suraj said:


> Big combi and ga-100 -- any difference? If I'm right this is the GA-100-1A1 (very new to gshocks). Or is the g-100 you're referring to different? Wld love to see pix
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here some pic of my G100-1BV:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=7984331

I think it is pretty outclassed by the Big Combi GA100! I like it a lot, but now I need one of yours, too! As you see in the pics, I put it on a NATO, which makes it a pleasure to wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Just received these two beauties in the last couple of weeks. 
Really happy  wearing them on alternative days










Sent from my SCL22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Been wanting to try one of these for awhile. First purchase in awhile.


This is super sweet!! One of the best models that Halios has come up with. If anyone cares, I call dibs on this one


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Been wanting to try one of these for awhile. First purchase in awhile.


excellent watch!

EDIT: DO NOT sell or trade Spork. you will regret it in years to come...believe me.

as it comes to me:

this one:









cant wait.


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1538210
> 
> 
> cant wait.


I really like the Octopuz. One of these days I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

First of the watches I bought a couple of weeks ago arrived. Sweet looking Bulova Accutron. Looks absolutely pristine. 34 mm in size but looks great on the wrist. 4 more to go!

Sent from my thl T100S using Tapatalk


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

Another new strap arrived today. This time a TSS T28 for my vintage Orient Y469630-70.

It has increased the cost of this watch from £24 to the best part of £60 but I am now very happy with it.

The SELs are a perfect fit in the case and the finish matches well, although I may still do some 're-brushing' to match them perfectly.


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

lildrgn said:


> Found this cool strap on the eBay. Should look swell on my Seiko SDNA65.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite a cool strap! I think it would look really good on an OM. Might have to buy the black/blue or my Blue Ray.


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

Snagged one of these yesterday, being posted today ...










(Image snagged from t'interpipes)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't often post in this thread, but I'm excited about this one. It's the watch that brought me to WUS, and although I bought something else instead, it's always been in the back of my mind. 







*sellers pic*


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

waterdude said:


> I don't often post in this thread, but I'm excited about this one. It's the watch that brought me to WUS, and although I bought something else instead, it's always been in the back of my mind.
> View attachment 1538551
> 
> *sellers pic*


Congrats, Mike!

It's a good looking watch and it must feel good to come full circle and finally get it.

I now have an incoming as well. It may be related to another thread I posted here yesterday. The seller offered 2-day shipping for $35 or next morning for $45. Guess which I picked? More to come tomorrow...


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Congrats, Mike!
> 
> It's a good looking watch and it must feel good to come full circle and finally get it.
> 
> I now have an incoming as well. It may be related to another thread I posted here yesterday. The seller offered 2-day shipping for $35 or next morning for $45. Guess which I picked? More to come tomorrow...


Ha! I bet I can guess which one you popped on.  Congrats dude!!


----------



## Nic1930 (Jun 7, 2014)

This lovely thing is on its way....









Can't wait!!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

This past weekend I took a trip over to Roswell New Mexico and snagged some goodies from the airplane boneyard, the largest of which are here in the bed of my truck. Two lie flat Business Class seats out of a JAL 747 upper deck..... Interestingly enough, I actually made a trip sitting in the seats right in front of these one time, possibly on the airframe these came out of.





And I just ordered one of these to get my household power to what these bad boys run on (115v 400hz)..... The box alone cost more than the most expensive of my watches by rather a lot, so I figured it was alright to put this in here too ;-).


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

waterdude said:


> I don't often post in this thread, but I'm excited about this one. It's the watch that brought me to WUS, and although I bought something else instead, it's always been in the back of my mind.
> View attachment 1538551
> 
> *sellers pic*


Congrats dude. That is a great piece and love the colour. Its a good thing u dont post in here often or we would need the title changed to "Waterdude's Incoming Thread Mostly...others can post if they want"


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Congrats dude. That is a great piece and love the colour. Its a good thing u dont post in here often or we would need the title changed to "Waterdude's Incoming Thread Mostly...others can post if they want"


Something along the lines of: "it takes one to know one."


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Man o man do I love your collection more and more. Seriously one of my favorites on f71. Congrats!!!
> 
> Saw your post about selling one of your watches. I would keep the SPORK, since it is no longer in production.


Thanks. I am quite excited for this one to arrive. Also thanks to everyone. It was a bit of an impulse buy but I think its a decent deal. 
Probably keep the Spork. I do need to find something in the collection to put out to pasture though. I try to keep it 1 in 1 out now a days.


----------



## wiggler (Jun 21, 2014)

Your views on this plz thinking of buying thanx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

waterdude said:


> I don't often post in this thread, but I'm excited about this one. It's the watch that brought me to WUS, and although I bought something else instead, it's always been in the back of my mind.
> View attachment 1538551
> 
> *sellers pic*


Nice pickup, Mike! Always loved those DM500's. Never realized the lume on the bezel was so awesome. Bonus score!


----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

MisterDeal said:


> Here some pic of my G100-1BV:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=7984331
> 
> ...


 See what you're saying now. G-100 is different from the ga-100. Lol very new to gshocks so still learning. The NATO looks nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

wiggler said:


> Your views on this plz thinking of buying thanx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it's not in the affordables range to start!

I'm not big on diamonds tho - but that's just me. Just got a 1970s dj recently and am super happy with it. Can't really tell much tho from a pic...condition condition condition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

suraj said:


> Well it's not in the affordables range to start!
> 
> I'm not big on diamonds tho - but that's just me. Just got a 1970s dj recently and am super happy with it. Can't really tell much tho from a pic...condition condition condition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rolex has never done it for me. Quality control is great. But I can never buy one knowing what else is out there. 
Hope I didn't start a besmirching Rolex thread with a misplaced inquiry.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

mike120 said:


> This past weekend I took a trip over to Roswell New Mexico and snagged some goodies from the airplane boneyard, the largest of which are here in the bed of my truck. Two lie flat Business Class seats out of a JAL 747 upper deck..... Interestingly enough, I actually made a trip sitting in the seats right in front of these one time, possibly on the airframe these came out of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since nobody's asked,I will,.... What's the plan with these? Just a cool seat for a mancave?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

The new arrival is here. I still have to size it but it comes with a Sinn re-sizing tool so that will be easy enough to do here at work. I'm giving it a little while to really evaluate before I do though since Watchbuys gives you 3 days to evaluate a watch as long as you don't re-size it and wear it. That looks to be irrelevant as I already think I love it but best to be absolutely certain with a watch at this price. Here's a mini unboxing.









































It's pretty close in size to my 142 D1.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats buddy on your Sinn! Great choice!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

That sinn is cool! Congrats 

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats on the Sinn...great pickup. Looks very cool.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice pickup, Jason. 

See? I told you. Listen to me and everything works out fine.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Nice pickup, Jason.
> 
> See? I told you. Listen to me and everything works out fine.


I'm really trying to find a fault in your statement but I can't. You're right.

BTW, it's now re-sized. It was quickly apparent that it's perfect for me. I'm absolutely loving it. Even at 40mm it fits perfectly since it's a little taller.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Ver very nice pickup! Sooo jealous! Is the other one a 140 or 144? Don't know my Sinn.. yet! Hopefully one day I'll own a 144, a 356 and a 6000.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Ver very nice pickup! Sooo jealous! Is the other one a 140 or 144? Don't know my Sinn.. yet! Hopefully one day I'll own a 144, a 356 and a 6000.


Thanks! It's a 142 D1. I'm actually going to be sending it to Germany after the GTG for a service and re-finish. Or possibly just a re-finish since the movement is running nicely and I can get it serviced in the US for about the same price if I need to. It'll get a new dial, new hands and they're re-finish the case.


----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

Miles_Wilson said:


> The $60 examples are grossly overpriced.
> Thought about selling mine on f29 but laughed at the idea since after fees and shipping I would likely make little more than $5-7.
> Got mine for $15 on Amazon with free shipping. Ended up giving it to a friend of mine who wanted a watch but is going through some tough times financially.


Ok crap...I don't know how this keeps happening....I just got a Casio databank in the mail. 3rd of the week (it's Tuesday!) For the grand price of $20...which is less than I spent on lunch but it's just the idea - another watch incoming!

(Google pic)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I'm really trying to find a fault in your statement but I can't. You're right.
> 
> BTW, it's now re-sized. It was quickly apparent that it's perfect for me. I'm absolutely loving it. Even at 40mm it fits perfectly since it's a little taller.
> 
> View attachment 1539777












Congrats on the great piece! Wear it in good health.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> The new arrival is here. I still have to size it but it comes with a Sinn re-sizing tool so that will be easy enough to do here at work. I'm giving it a little while to really evaluate before I do though since Watchbuys gives you 3 days to evaluate a watch as long as you don't re-size it and wear it. That looks to be irrelevant as I already think I love it but best to be absolutely certain with a watch at this price. Here's a mini unboxing.
> 
> View attachment 1539729
> 
> ...


Dude, that was fast. Congrats on your Sinn.

"Time does not pass, it continues"
-Marty Rubin-


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Alright, one more before July. Gotta get it all out if I am going to keep my promise!;-)


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Weren't you complaining about a Doxa for being _only_ 42mm?



SteamJ said:


> I'm really trying to find a fault in your statement but I can't. You're right.
> 
> BTW, it's now re-sized. It was quickly apparent that it's perfect for me. I'm absolutely loving it. Even at 40mm it fits perfectly since it's a little taller.
> 
> View attachment 1539777


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brand new release, 6/21/14, limited Edition Love the Earth and the Sea Rangeman arrived today via EMS from Osaka.










Carbon Fiber strap


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> Weren't you complaining about a Doxa for being _only_ 42mm?


Yeah, but this actually has more dial to it than the Doxa because of the shape. And I've come to realize I love my Doxa too much to care.


----------



## Gretsch308 (Apr 27, 2014)

StrapCode strap!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

SteamJ said:


> View attachment 1539734


Now that's what I call "Sinning Boldly". Well done, Jason!

One question... Is it Tegimented?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Now that's what I call "Sinning Boldly". Well done, Jason!
> 
> One question... Is it Tegimented?


Thanks! And unfortunately no. The EZM 3 doesn't come that way. I almost went with a fully tegimented U1 but I couldn't get into the Lego hands. Maybe the next one.


----------



## geoloop (Dec 12, 2012)

So my Christopher Ward c60 charcoal still not here and i already bought another watch...










freaking watch addiction.


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Just ordered this 420 scuba dude along with the mesh bracelet, for $100 shipped I'm quite excited. This will be the 3rd WIS level watch, all acquired in the last 9 months for under $150 per. 
I now have Vostok, Seiko, and Orient covered, I need to branch out some for the next...or begin the modding.


----------



## nezadinkzveries (Oct 18, 2013)

And here it comes received yesterday, 70$ including shiping

























Waiting for the orange nato. Maybe someone has ideas witch straps looks good also with this colour of dial?

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

nezadinkzveries said:


> Waiting for the orange nato. Maybe someone has ideas witch straps looks good also with this colour of dial?


If it fits, I would put this reversible orange/black NATO from Sansom Watches on it that someone posted earlier in this thread:


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

I've got two straps from Nato Strap Co coming in.

This 18mm blue one with PVD hardware is going on a vintage Seiko DX that has a PVD case and luminous dark-blue dial:









This next one, a 20mm olive drab NATO with brushed silver hardware, is going on an Epos 3260 sterile-dial military manual wind:


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

All my watches are under $200, so I had to think long and hard over this one. Sent my order in on the Ocean Vintage Red.









Pic from Steinhart.


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

emaja said:


> All my watches are under $200, so I had to think long and hard over this one. Sent my order in on the Ocean Vintage Red.
> 
> View attachment 1540468
> 
> ...


Me want one!! It looks amazing, well done!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

These are coming my way for the Laguna. My first SNPR strap


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

emaja said:


> All my watches are under $200, so I had to think long and hard over this one. Sent my order in on the Ocean Vintage Red.
> 
> View attachment 1540468
> 
> ...


Congrats on the upgrade! You won't be disappointed with Steinhart. They make amazing watches.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Honkylips said:


> since nobody's asked,I will,.... What's the plan with these? Just a cool seat for a mancave?


Yeah, mostly that, but several of my buddies out at the airport have seats from old airliners in their hangars, and, well, now I win :-!.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

These just arrived


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> These just arrived
> View attachment 1541033


Damn Brad, just when I think you cannot possibly get any classier you go and do something like this.
Grats, I can think of a few suits (and watches) these would compliment well.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Ooh guys, I have been very bad, very bad indeed.
Then again it is not every day you find a grail watch for 2/3rds what you would pay new... I told myself I would track one down for a discount before the summer was out and even sold off some outdated tech to compliment my current income and put funds away for this purchase.
Here's a teaser!









I wonder if the Swiss mechanical superiority complex will affect me? Probably not. Love my Mako/Vostok all the same. :-d


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Damn Brad, just when I think you cannot possibly get any classier you go and do something like this.
> Grats, I can think of a few suits (and watches) these would compliment well.


I don't have a Melbourne watch to go with them yet, but I like a nice pair of cufflinks.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> I don't have a Melbourne watch to go with them yet, but I like a nice pair of cufflinks.


Now you have an excuse to pick up a Flinders or Hawthorn! Clever thinking really.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Now you have an excuse to pick up a Flinders or Hawthorn! Clever thinking really.


The Flinders and Hawthorn (and Portsea) look nice, but I don't really have a gap in my collection for watches in that style. Hopefully I will pick one up if Suj continues producing watches like this. I'd love to see one in the flesh too.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I ordered all of this about an hour ago. Some for me, and some for a project for a friend.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ that Cali dial looks nice


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I ordered all of this about an hour ago. Some for me, and some for a project for a friend.


I got that Parnis, it's a bit bigger than the Bagelsport/Soki, I love my Bagels but not the Parnis


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Ooh guys, I have been very bad, very bad indeed.
> Then again it is not every day you find a grail watch for 2/3rds what you would pay new... I told myself I would track one down for a discount before the summer was out and even sold off some outdated tech to compliment my current income and put funds away for this purchase.
> Here's a teaser!
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the new arrival and congrats!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AMW-320B


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1541200


Uh oh, someone is going to be jealous!


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1541200


Someone is going to be crying. A lot.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1541200


Wow, just as beautiful as your other one!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1541200


..... That's gotta be a joke (if so then :rodekaart:rodekaart for you), or you bought it as a gift for a very good friend of yours..... Right....?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1541200


I'm taking a dump in a box at this very moment, while my wife readies a sticker marked "guaranteed" and a shipping label to Surrey, UK.

You've crossed me for the last time, Homes!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm taking a dump in a box at this very moment, while my wife readies a sticker marked "guaranteed" and a shipping label to Surrey, UK.
> 
> You've crossed me for the last time, Homes!












Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

The reversible strap is SWEET. Thick, too. I put it on my AMW-320R and it barely fit under the spring bars. My strap versatility has just gone way up!

If I didn't mention it earlier, the same seller has red/black and blue/black. Plus he gave me a handsigned thank you note in my envelope. And, quick 2 day shipping from Philly to Seattle.

Awesome.

Sent from my Surface with Windows RT using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

lildrgn said:


> The reversible strap is SWEET. Thick, too. I put it on my AMW-320R and it barely fit under the spring bars. My strap versatility has just gone way up!
> 
> If I didn't mention it earlier, the same seller has red/black and blue/black. Plus he gave me a handsigned thank you note in my envelope. And, quick 2 day shipping from Philly to Seattle.
> 
> ...


I REALLY love this. Only option is 22mm though, right?


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

He has the other 2 colors and the auction says 20 OR 22mm, with extra pins. It is a little confusing to read and you don't get the option to choose which size like you do with other strap sellers offering different sizes.

Unclear if it is because the seller is new to eBay or something.

Sent from my Surface with Windows RT using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

lactardjosh said:


> Uh oh, someone is going to be jealous!


Yup



wromg said:


> Someone is going to be crying. A lot.


Probably



SteamJ said:


> Wow, just as beautiful as your other one!


Thanks



mike120 said:


> ..... That's gotta be a joke (if so then :rodekaart:rodekaart for you), or you bought it as a gift for a very good friend of yours..... Right....?


No joke (and it's not a gift).

I know I said the blue was a keeper, but now I've got the amber on the way, everything may change!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I know I said the blue was a keeper, but now I've got the amber on the way, everything may change!


If ever there was a pair of watches for Schwarzkopfing......


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

That's just not cricket. Having the blue is one thing but picking up the amber also....

Where do you find them? I've got alerts set up everywhere and nary a peep.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tincob said:


> That's just not cricket. Having the blue is one thing but picking up the amber also....
> 
> Where do you find them? I've got alerts set up everywhere and nary a peep.


Back off, man. I saw 'er first.


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

Less than 4 days after ordering from creation, this has just arrived in overcast oxford:










Liking it so far!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

The first of my Timex Dynabeats is here finally. Looks great for 40+ years old. I really love the old fashioned ticking sound. Reminds me of my grandfather's watch.

Sent from my thl T100S using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SSC031










Momentum Men's 1M-DV00Y1Y M1


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> SSC031
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pair!


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> The Flinders and Hawthorn (and Portsea) look nice, but I don't really have a gap in my collection for watches in that style. Hopefully I will pick one up if Suj continues producing watches like this. I'd love to see one in the flesh too.


Glad you like the cufflinks mate, thanks for supporting the KS project for the Hawthorn 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Presentation


----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

This:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Niyi99kf (Mar 3, 2013)

Pepsi Mako to tide me over until I can buy a speedmaster in september


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

First of two custom "Hodinkee style" straps I had made for my Tangente is on it's way. This one was done by Canadian Bespoke Straps.








Hoping it will give a real casual look to the watch for the summer, like this:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

First of my 2 Chinese hand winders.

Sent from my thl T100S using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

cittizaan said:


> 4 more to go!


Wow, you're on a roll there, citizaan!
This is stunning and your other inbounds are gorgeous too. Enjoy a riotous watch fest as they arrive - sláinte!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Wow, you're on a roll there, citizaan!
> This is stunning and your other inbounds are gorgeous too. Enjoy a riotous watch fest as they arrive - sláinte!


Thanks OhDark, I will need to curb my spending. I will try and trade a bunch of watches for one watch to cut down the numbers a little.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> View attachment 1542420


Great, I wish I hadn't seen this. Now I want one!


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

Just got my first NATO strap mailed today from NATO Strap Co.









This is how it looks on my Timex weekender


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

cittizaan said:


> First of my 2 Chinese hand winders.
> 
> Sent from my thl T100S using Tapatalk


wow. this one looks stunning! good taste, my friend...


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

Got this seiko snx997 today 









Looks really great except for the bracelet which feels cheap


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

And some more leather

















And something fun for the collection.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

7048


----------



## mutantmoments (Jan 26, 2014)

Just got this rather stunning Helix Okto, pity its quartz, otherwise very happy with it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks to Omar Shablotnik showing one of these off in the impulse buy thread, I've now bought my first quartz watch in a couple of years. It's brand new and unworn so I can probably get my money back if I don't like it but it's so good looking I had to try. I should receive it next week. This is a seller pic.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

So I decided to check out Orient's divers..... Got a blue Mako in today and have an orange Ray and a white Mako XL on order. And I'm thinking about snagging an M-Force. It's an addiction I tell you!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Just got my Casio MDV206-1A in the mail, which I promptly put on a cheap mesh bracelet. It's going to be my beater for summer beach vacations.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

*Vostok Amphibian SE 090621B*


I had an SE before which I stupidly sold. They really are limited editions these SE models. When I sold mine I didn't believe that and though I will just buy the same model again when it takes my fancy! Went for something a bit different this time.

Here is my old SE...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ani-digital Momentum Format 4 on rubber. I have SNPR leather strap on the way for it as well.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Custom Snow Monster


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

Words often uttered here, but this should/needs to be my last purchase for a while:










A bay purchase which arrived today and included the mesh. I will try it on leather when I get home.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

This Stingray just arrived at my door.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

On the way for my dad. Someone recommended it last year when I was looking for an affordable gold tone watch for my dads birthday but I couldn't find a good deal on one then. Waited it o ut and finally got a good price. That's my dad got a G Shock Giez solar atomic, and now this Vostok Gaz Limo automatic with some sort of lume tubes incoming!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

These SNPR straps arrived today.....look and smell terrific.


----------



## Ambling2595 (Jun 23, 2014)

These are on their way. A sturmanskie civil along with a strap from Peter Gunny. Can't wait for them to arrive!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just scored this one. 



Pretty pumped about this.


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

I got this 710 Amphibian scuba dude not so long ago...









...but I never really liked the bezel. The number font doesn't work for me. I ordered a couple replacements, which arrived today:










Unfortunately the numbered version (generally found on 090 cases, I think?) doesn't really fit: it's wide enough that it prevents the crown from being screwed down. Luckily I also had my fallback option, the classic Amphibian dot dash bezel, which I really like!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Great pick up, definitely on the want/need list.



Eingram141 said:


> Just scored this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty pumped about this.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Just bought this NOS Sector 300 diver, Swiss made, the seller says it has a sapphire window - but I'm not sure, have to wait and see. Interesting yellow dial. Price was right!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

For my wife:










From a friend in NYC


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Well. I just had to try it out. Got to say I'm rather impressed. Understand why it's so popular.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The fancy crown came off so it just has the red crown underneath now. I could glue it back on but haven't bothered.I have it on a ss folded link bracelet now and will get it adjusted when my van is fixed.The nearest watch repair is in Jamestown .I'll check out the pioneer village while I am at it and make a day of it .If i am smart i will avoid the thrifts which reminds me I have to pick up a# 395 battery for a ss PULSAR dress watch I picked up for 3 bucks at the salvation Army store.Lots of others on the way too.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

The red goldstone is coming back from service but the blue goldstone and the shell dial will be new additions to the watch case.








Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Used a 20% discount coupon to get this new for under $160US from Amazon. It is almost certainly the K1 Korean version (description doesn't specify)....whatever. I couldn't justify another $100 for the J1 version.










There is this SRP311 on eBay for $370 with a solid orange dial that claims to be a J1, but it is only Japan Movement, not Made In Japan labeled, so I think it is a K1 in reality.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

IntendedEffect said:


> ...but I never really liked the bezel. The number font doesn't work for me.


Well, if you insist on selling it to me! ;-)


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Gisae said:


> I have this in the mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Match made! (in heaven)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Gisae said:


> Match made! (in heaven)


Excellent combo!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a special edition or limited edition Seiko isn't it? Very nice.

Oh and where did you get that strap? I'm thinking about getting a green Alpinist again and they would look great together.


----------



## dbals (Dec 14, 2012)

Needs a new stem and a good polishing but for ~ $11


----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

They're here!!

Cos everyone needs a calculator on their wrist 









And who doesn't like timex...









Indiglo!









This came in for my nephew too...









I think I have an eBay problem....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a Seiko Sports 100 chronograph with the 7T32 movement coming to me and a black Nato strap with brushed steel hardware!


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

James_ said:


> That's a special edition or limited edition Seiko isn't it? Very nice.
> 
> Oh and where did you get that strap? I'm thinking about getting a green Alpinist again and they would look great together.


The strap is a hadley roma MS868. I've bought it here: Men's Watch Straps - Canvas/Cordura® | GlobalWatchBand.com

It is a 50th anniversary model, but the green one is not limited (I think. The blue ones are all sold out and limited to 500)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Momentum Format 4


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

suraj said:


> This came in for my nephew too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, you should see our 4 year old's room. He has How to Train Your Dragon pajamas, a Toothless pillow (kind of like those Pillow Pets), a HtTYD blanket, 3 Toothless stuffed animals, 2 HtTYD books and 4 small HtTYD dragon toys in addition to 2 of the normal sized dragon toys. That's on top of the Blu Ray for the first movie and the DVD's for the TV show.

And we're going to take him to see How to Train Your Dragon 2 for a second time on Friday.


----------



## Gunnar (Jun 23, 2014)

http://i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s449/Waimanalo808/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20140702_134541968.jpg

Blue Ray paired with a brown Hirsch Liberty strap


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

New custom strap from Canadian Bespoke Strapworks arrived today for my Tangente, gives the watch a whole new look.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally pulled the trigger on a SKX009J I've had my eye on for a few months. Now to decide if I want to bite the bullet and buy a sel bracelet for 50% the cost of the watch or stick with rubber/nato.








(borrowed photo)


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

My Seiko Bullhead finally arrived from Jakarta. It's better than the photos showed. I'm very happy with it. I put it on this brown perlon strap for the time being. I'm thinking an Heurerville rally strap in milk chocolate, dark umber or distressed dark chocolate. Hmmmm










Which do you think would look better?




























Sent from me using something


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

I bought this Fineat on april/4th, and after three months it was delivered... Cheap watch, crazy cheap, and looks like it is. The bracelet is very fragile, I broke 2 links trying to resize it, but a change to a leather strap should fix the problem. And I'll use it a lot, just to make sure that it worth.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Momentum Format 4


Loving this. Does it wear big? Is it really 45mm+?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jjolly said:


> Loving this. Does it wear big? Is it really 45mm+?


Measures at 42mm without the crown, 46mm with crown. 
Does not wear real big, IMO. About like a Seiko Monster, but lighter as it's titanium.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

After selling off my original, to help pay for my Sinn 556, I have gone and picked up another one of these.







(borrowed pic)


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> My Seiko Bullhead finally arrived from Jakarta. It's better than the photos showed. I'm very happy with it. I put it on this brown perlon strap for the time being. I'm thinking an Heurerville rally strap in milk chocolate, dark umber or distressed dark chocolate. Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Alex!

I think this strap would look best. Fair warning, the Heuerville strap is super difficult to get on the bullhead because of how tight the hooded lugs are. Stewart might be able to make the end a bit thinner if you ask, not sure. They're flat out amazing straps and do not disappoint.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

The Seiko Great Blue chronograph arrived. It's got a few scratches which look like they're from a rough battery change but it's a complete set with the box manual and pillow and the watch was clearly actually unworn and unsized. It's now been resized but the question is if I'll keep it. It feels strange buying a quartz watch but this is so good looking and the seller offered me a $50 refund due to the scratches. The dial is really dynamic so I think I'll try it for a bit and I can at least get my investment back if not better.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Cheap Casio. Can't wait. Will share with my son... maybe.








Picture from WUS seller.

Sent from my Surface with Windows RT using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchinJames (Sep 22, 2013)

So I decided I'm finally going to see what some Nato straps can do for my watches so I got quite a few from NatoStrapCo, CheapestNatos, and AgueTradingCo!

I probably should post pictures, but its late, there's too many, and I'll be posting most of em in the New Shoes Thread when they get here probably, so for now lets just use our imaginations.

Instead here is a random fact for you: It is theoretically possible to win in Monopoly in 21 seconds. Monopoly, destroying friendships since 1935.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

lildrgn said:


> Cheap Casio. Can't wait. Will share with my son... maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roch is great, should be to you in no time at all!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Just got the tracking number and photo of the other custom strap I ordered for my Tangente. Looks great in the photo, should be here Monday.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Don't laugh at me, but I have this dainty little watch on the way (my 7 year old son picked it out):


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Javam said:


> Less than 4 days after ordering from creation, this has just arrived in overcast oxford:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I request for more shots, this watch looks good!

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nic1930 (Jun 7, 2014)

Is there any better sight than the Fedex man coming down the driveway with a new toy? After ten days she's finally arrived...

































Love it!!


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

At the moment, just a Nato strap. I'm in the "no more watches for a while" club, till I get my hands on a mini-grail, the 38mm Hamilton Khaki Field auto. 

However, I'm tempted to order another Vostok.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

It arrived and Iike it. Nice retro feel to it. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

My first "moon phase" will be coming home next week. 

the newly released G-Shock GLX5600c-2

Love the digital as well as auto!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I want this, along with most of your other watches.



quicksilver7 said:


> It arrived and Iike it. Nice retro feel to it. Pleasantly surprised.


Just bought a big bracelet for my big watch. 24mm width, 6mm thick, ~160ish grams in weight.









Will be going on my 50mm behemoth Android Divemaster Espionage that my fiance bought me last year. I think this will allow me to wear it somewhat comfortably. Otherwise it will be stuck on nato forever, didn't like the stock rubber.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Arrived on Monday but was away for vacation. And thanks to Arthur we had to evacuate. To to me this came today.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New arrival today...2013 edition of the Love the Sea and the Earth 
GW-8901K


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My watch purchases seem to be getting more and more expensive...I'm not sure how long I'll be able to keep this trend up.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

plot said:


> My watch purchases seem to be getting more and more expensive...I'm not sure how long I'll be able to keep this trend up.


Been there, done that.
It's more satisfying at least for me, but I never pay more than I think the piece should be worth. Enjoy it! Stowa is on my short list.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

finally it arrives on sunday...the purchase of this looked like a cold war espionage thriller, took a month and involved 3 different bank accounts, triple exchange of currencies, 5 businnes trips not done by me but by the seller and two middle man, 42 mails, and now it will be delivered by a driver of a regular bus line between Osijek and Zagreb on sunday 14.00 CET.

feelin like a spy. and in the time of paypal and freedom of purchase from any part of the globe, it takes a month to buy a watch from a town 250 miles away, that is unfortunately in the neighbour state...and the seller has no paypal, and the postal services cant accept secured package from Serbia to Croatia, and I would have hard time explaining to the customs why to hell would I buy something from the Belgrade, since we were at war not so much as 20 years ago (I had that texperience the last time when I bought a watch from Serbia and seller sent it by mail. The customs officer asked me that. believe it or not...and then he could not believe that I bought a watch, he thought it was a weapon or drugs or something...)

welcome to the Balkans!


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

I've just come home and discovered that my one low bid was the only one, and I am now the proud owner of this, NOS 70's Orient SK Worldtimer.

A little gaudy,I'll concede but I rather like it.








net photo.

K.


----------



## Ambling2595 (Jun 23, 2014)

This is on its way. Seiko 5 SNZJ57K1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1550678
> 
> 
> finally it arrives on sunday...the purchase of this looked like a cold war espionage thriller, took a month and involved 3 different bank accounts, triple exchange of currencies, 5 businnes trips not done by me but by the seller and two middle man, 42 mails, and now it will be delivered by a driver of a regular bus line between Osijek and Zagreb on sunday 14.00 CET.
> ...


Waiting for the super secret hand off.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I've got one of these coming. Should be nice for the upcoming vacation.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

7179, cheapest BB homage. . [Incoming! ....better duck]


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

DPflaumer said:


> I've got one of these coming. Should be nice for the upcoming vacation.
> View attachment 1550845


I want this watch again. Had to sell due to my Fiance buying me an orange/black diver, and didn't want them competing for wrist time. Too bad the one she got me is huge at 50mm and 16-17mm thick.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I should be receiving my Orient Captain Monday. This will be my second Orient. I love my Ray Raven and hopefully I will be as happy with this quartz chrono as much as I am with their auto. 





Cheers!


Scott


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> I've got one of these coming. Should be nice for the upcoming vacation.
> View attachment 1550845


Glad to see you've caught the fever again.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

White Marlin










MDV-303D-7


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

Really loving this pre-loved Christopher Ward Trident. They make a swell watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> I've got one of these coming. Should be nice for the upcoming vacation.





waterdude said:


> Glad to see you've caught the fever again.


That mustache *does* seem familiar...


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

The Captain just landed at my door today! I'm loving this chrono!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive got a obris Morgan pradata in dlc on Its way, an anniversary gift from the other half, Not that she knows about it


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

This one's in the mail for me










(Borrowed pic from the Internet)


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Sapphire bezel on the Deep Blue?


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

My Seiko SBCM023 and SMP 2252.50 are on their way out. I will miss them.

But, boy, am I excited about an incoming non-AC SMP! I might mod it with a black bezel to preserve the original one.


----------



## Hjaldur (Apr 24, 2014)

Right, I told myself to not buy any more watches for now but you all know how it goes... 44mm in diameter, 24mm lugs, 5atm water resistance and a Japanese Miyota 2035 movement. All this for $49 was a deal I just could not resist. The strap it came on wasn't very impressive but I quickly swapped it out with a nice dark brown DeBeer strap that luckily had lying around. It's a bit large but I think it works on my medium/large sized wrists.


----------



## Blueox4 (Jun 24, 2014)

My first post here. I just pulled the trigger on a Seiko SARB045 after seeing it another thread I could not resist. I just got my confirmation from the seller in Japan. It should be here by end of the week I would think. I also have a Seiko green dial SE-SRP409 on the way! Not my pics but here's the SARB045


----------



## ClintEastwood (Jun 25, 2014)

Have a Timex Intelligent Quartz on its way to me this week. Really like how this one looks and am excited to see it on my wrist!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

blackdot said:


> My Seiko SBCM023 and SMP 2252.50 are on their way out. I will miss them.
> 
> But, boy, am I excited about an incoming non-AC SMP! I might mod it with a black bezel to preserve the original one.


Congrats. That looks stunning!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

IRBilldozer said:


> New custom strap from Canadian Bespoke Strapworks arrived today for my Tangente, gives the watch a whole new look.
> 
> View attachment 1549010


That's lovely

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Apparently I'll have one of these tomorrow or the next day:










...[does happy new watch dance]...


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

*Bulova Adventurer* 









*Wenger Aerograph Cockpit Chrono *


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

50's is Bel-Air....and a. 60s Geneva Sport ...pics when they arive....


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Apparently I'll have one of these tomorrow or the next day:


I was and am seriously considering taking advantage of the sale on that orange one, it has been sticking to my watch buying conscience plus I am a sucker for sale pricing. o|


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Apparently I'll have one of these tomorrow or the next day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'll have one of these tomorrow as well.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Wow, I love all of these. That Vostok is so good looking. Are you sure you want to skin it? It looks really incredible as-is.





jdt4 said:


> That has got to be one of the coolest and most unique vostoks I've seen


To follow up, you can decide for yourself on the brassing here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brassed-my-vostok-1054075.html


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I've got two quartz pieces on the way (a Pulsar and a Citizen) that I picked up as impulse buys. Stolen pics:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Apparently I'll have one of these tomorrow or the next day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect candidate for an unboxing + reaction video.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Perfect candidate for an unboxing + reaction video.


What are you talking about man?

That *IS* my reaction...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> What are you talking about man?
> 
> That *IS* my reaction...


The world wants to see YOU doing that dance.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Well, these cost me a whole 46 cents thanks to my eBay credit.















I can really use the nice spring bar tool, the camo NATO not so much but I was thinking it would be great to make my Eco-Drive a true field watch along with the olive drab.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Saw one of these in the WRUW threads and liked it. Fairly cheap on Ebay
Thanks to Waterdude for helping me get this since the seller wanted $40 US to ship it to me in Canada or free to ship to Mike. 
Mike won the auction for me and is being a stand up guy and shipping it to me when it arrives.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Got it today. Nicer than I expected.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Got this yesterday, NOS with tags Sector Swiss diver-look. Not a mark on it anywhere. Bracelet is very cool. At 37 it's too small for me, but my daughter will love it.


----------



## Kieboom (Jun 4, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on this one, first seiko!! Decided to get a bracelet for it as well....


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

That's cool! What's the model number? 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Kieboom (Jun 4, 2014)

whoa said:


> That's cool! What's the model number?


SARX017, with the SARX015 bracelet...


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

soulbazz said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a SKX009J I've had my eye on for a few months. Now to decide if I want to bite the bullet and buy a sel bracelet for 50% the cost of the watch or stick with rubber/nato.
> 
> View attachment 1549085
> 
> (borrowed photo)


So i'm still waiting on the skx from creationwatches. I'm kind of annoyed, the website advertises Free 2-day DHL shipping. I order the watch 5 days ago and it has only just arrived in the US and probably won't arrive at my doorstep for another day or so.

In the meantime I also have this Citizen NY0040 coming in. I couldn't decide between the Seiko or the Citizen so I went with both 









I'm done for a while now.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My Huldra has landed!

Unfortunately it will be at least an hour before I get home to open it.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

docvail said:


> My Huldra has landed!
> 
> Unfortunately it will be at least an hour before I get home to open it.
> 
> ...


So not only do YOU have to suffer through the hour, you are making US suffer too? :-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

idkfa said:


> So not only do YOU have to suffer through the hour, you are making US suffer too? :-d


Your suffering has ended.

Diggin' it.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh dear. I'm about to fall off the wagon. I went in to try on the black-on-white bracelet model and they only had this. The rose gold is stunning. Now I'm torn. Going to get the price on a bracelet. 
Something like this will be incoming soon.

Sent from my doohickey with a thingamabob.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Just in. Blown away.










Flipped the Seiko to upgrade from the SMP 2252.50 to this. Not a shred of regret. This could be the one.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

blackdot said:


> Just in. Blown away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pick up. Would love to see some wrist shots.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

IRBilldozer said:


> Very nice pick up. Would love to see some wrist shots.


Thanks. On closer inspection, the bezel has been badly over-polished, such that the scalloped edges are uneven. Bit miffed. Three options:

a. Mod with black bezel as planned and forget about the flaw
b. Mod with black bezel and figure out how to swap the bezel inserts down the road 
c. Pay return shipping and get rid of it


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

blackdot said:


> Thanks. On closer inspection, the bezel has been badly over-polished, such that the scalloped edges are uneven. Bit miffed. Three options:
> 
> a. Mod with black bezel as planned and forget about the flaw
> b. Mod with black bezel and figure out how to swap the bezel inserts down the road
> c. Pay return shipping and get rid of it


Unless it's an easy fix that won't cost you more in the end than waiting for the right one then I'd say to return it and keep looking for a better piece. It's a beauty but those flaws are going to drive you crazy every time you put it on. Better to get one that you're really happy with.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Unless it's an easy fix that won't cost you more in the end than waiting for the right one then I'd say to return it and keep looking for a better piece. It's a beauty but those flaws are going to drive you crazy every time you put it on. Better to get one that you're really happy with.


The mod is straightforward. Fixing the flaw is not. Omega only sells full bezels, not bezel inserts. AFAIK, the bezel inserts are friction fit, but swapping them is uncertain territory. Argh, so hard to let it go. Apart from the flaw, it's really clean.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

blackdot said:


> The mod is straightforward. Fixing the flaw is not. Omega only sells full bezels, not bezel inserts. AFAIK, the bezel inserts are friction fit, but swapping them is uncertain territory. Argh, so hard to let it go. Apart from the flaw, it's really clean.


If the fix is questionable then the real question becomes can you learn to live with it? To me it would stand out of some part of the bezel edges was uneven due to overpolishing and I'd return it and keep looking but it really comes down to you personally. When I got my Sinn 142 D1 I noticed that the chrono seconds hand was faded and lost almost all of its color. It also has no lume on the dial and 2 small dings in the case. I decided that I'm sending it to Sinn for new hands, a new dial and case re-finishing but that's going to cost me around $600. It's worth the investment to me. Is it possible to send it to Omega or an authorized service center and have them put on a new bezel?


----------



## Blueox4 (Jun 24, 2014)

This came in yesterday. I love the green dial. I'll probably put a cordovan colored leather strap on.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> If the fix is questionable then the real question becomes can you learn to live with it? To me it would stand out of some part of the bezel edges was uneven due to overpolishing and I'd return it and keep looking but it really comes down to you personally. When I got my Sinn 142 D1 I noticed that the chrono seconds hand was faded and lost almost all of its color. It also has no lume on the dial and 2 small dings in the case. I decided that I'm sending it to Sinn for new hands, a new dial and case re-finishing but that's going to cost me around $600. It's worth the investment to me. Is it possible to send it to Omega or an authorized service center and have them put on a new bezel?


Nope, I could not.

I shot Al (Archer) a question, and he responded immediately:



> For the bezel, it's difficult to say if the white gold bezel insert would even fit in the bezel that is made for an aluminum insert, so I have no way of knowing if this swap can be done.
> 
> I can tell you the new bezel for the 22365000 is not cheap at $817.


:-(


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

blackdot said:


> Nope, I could not.
> 
> I shot Al (Archer) a question, and he responded immediately:
> 
> :-(


Wow, that's crazy but, unfortunately, not surprising. Of course it's up to you but I'd definitely return it and keep looking. You'll find another in better shape.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Wow, that's crazy but, unfortunately, not surprising. Of course it's up to you but I'd definitely return it and keep looking. You'll find another in better shape.


Yep, I have contacted the shop about the return.

I have located an NOS example with box and papers. Seller wants wire transfer, not PayPal. Seller appears to be legit, but there's no telling what he might do. Augh!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

blackdot said:


> Yep, I have contacted the shop about the return.
> 
> I have located an NOS example with box and papers. Seller wants wire transfer, not PayPal. Seller appears to be legit, but there's no telling what he might do. Augh!


Would he accept PP if you covered the fee? I dealt with a couple of people who only didn't want to use PP because of the 3% they take. Maybe if you offer to cover that then he'll accept. That way you're at least covered in case of fraud. Otherwise if you can vet him well enough then it's probably safe.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

If I may, be wary of those that require wire transfer. I lost a modest amount of money for a watch that I never received by falling for this. ebay also blamed me, cancelled my negative feedback and refused to offer any help.

Not saying that your vendor is in any way bent, just sayin'


K.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I've got a Choice Cuts strap ordered for my Seiko Pro Hunter










As well as a red rubber strap for my Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

plot said:


> I've got a Choice Cuts strap ordered for my Seiko Pro Hunter


Very cool strap! I'll have to keep an eye on Choice Cuts.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

From what I've read the quality is amazing, I can't wait to find out for myself!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

plot said:


> From what I've read the quality is amazing, I can't wait to find out for myself!


You'll have to report on it. I took a look at their Etsy page and I see some straps I could make use of.


----------



## xSnappsx (Dec 16, 2012)

Blueox4 said:


> This came in yesterday. I love the green dial. I'll probably put a cordovan colored leather strap on.


Looks fantastic!

I've been trying to track one down myself. Where did you wind up getting yours?


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Wanted this for a while, filling the black dial all-purpose diver slot with that wonderful 9015 movement. I managed to flip my 007J Seiko mod that I do not wear for this watch.
Pictures borrowed from seller, who claims it is runing +4. 
Very excited!!

















Quite a bit of watch for the money from what I have heard. b-)


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Wasn't a fan of the OMX at first, but I'm starting to like it. It's honestly been a watch that I have overlooked for quite some time. I'm sure it will treat you well.


EDIT:
checked out the ad for the watch, what a deal. That is a lot of watch for the money, between the watch itself, to the strap/bracelet and case. Great pick up.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> You'll have to report on it. I took a look at their Etsy page and I see some straps I could make use of.


I have one of their straps currently and one on the way. Here is my Maratac pilot on ChoiceCuts horween strap.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Just bought the Fossil Ansel FS 4683









It ticks all the boxes in my rule book
[1] Quartz
[2] Less than 150 US$
[3] Case bigger than 40 mm

I was looking for a good dress watch with a white dial and blue hands. I had this watch on my radar for quite some time. A store near my house had it for over the equivalent price of 120$. I am a happy man today.


----------



## SuperMeh (Jan 26, 2014)

Pop my form post cherry here, thanks Bugra your a top bloke.













And these for my black bay mob on my new purchased invicta.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

SuperMeh said:


> View attachment 1557607
> 
> Pop my form post cherry here, thanks Bugra your a top bloke.
> View attachment 1557615
> ...


Looked at that ad yesterday when I was casually browsing. Great pickup!


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> Wasn't a fan of the OMX at first, but I'm starting to like it. It's honestly been a watch that I have overlooked for quite some time. I'm sure it will treat you well.
> 
> EDIT:
> checked out the ad for the watch, what a deal. That is a lot of watch for the money, between the watch itself, to the strap/bracelet and case. Great pick up.


Thanks mate! 
I was concerned a tad about the lug to lug but I realized the Laco I just purchased is 50-51mm in size and it wears just fine on my puny wrist. 
I would need to be okay with these dimensions anyway if I get the chance to own the Stowa Seatime I have been lusting after. 
I've always had a thing for diver's watches and small brands. I'll report on the OMX but already the odds are in its favor.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Being in to cars, you really need to find a nice chrono. Not necessary, but adds a great look. Hopefully before the year is over I will have a Prototipo.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> Being in to cars, you really need to find a nice chrono. Not necessary, but adds a great look. Hopefully before the year is over I will have a Prototipo.


I have always been a bit stumped on that one actually. The Heuer Camaro on a rallye strap seems to make sense if I'm going classic. You can thank Romain (InsaneMainframe) for that one!










Then again the absolute stalwart in this field seems to be a Tag Carrera. The first watch that came to mind when I confronted this dilemma.










Stunning in itself and the tachy would be almost necessary in its usefulness. (Not that I could measure and drive.)

Right now I also like the looks of a Speedmaster (thanks Brad!) but then there is no tangible application to Motorsports, just NASA. My 63' is the same way, to me it is a field/aviation watch that just happens to have a chronograph. Being my only mechanical chrono though I really do like wearing it. 
Eventually I will make a thread about this and work through it, your observation is something I have definitely pondered in my obsession as a WIS. 
Oh, and if I had the money to justify a non-affordable quartz purchase that Protitipo would be on my short list along with the Zodiac Sea Dragon! I've ogled over both enough to be familiar with them.


----------



## Ant29 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on these two off the bay, been wanting them for a few years now.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

plot said:


> From what I've read the quality is amazing, I can't wait to find out for myself!


Pretty good quality.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

A couple dozen of these...





































Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

*Citizen AT2210-01H *










Finally found my Monaco homage.


----------



## VictorGG (Feb 22, 2014)

What model is this watch?!?

Wonderful!



quicksilver7 said:


> It arrived and Iike it. Nice retro feel to it. Pleasantly surprised.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

VictorGG said:


> What model is this watch?!?
> 
> Wonderful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a Halios Laguna. Sadly they don't make it anymore so keep an eye on F29 for it.


----------



## xSnappsx (Dec 16, 2012)

Borrowing stock photo until I can post my own. Can't get here soon enough.


----------



## VictorGG (Feb 22, 2014)

Incoming!! Got it on the sale!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, its been a while since I bought anything, so I figured I should either go big or go home. I'm normally a fan of quartz, but I've wanted to try a Tuna for a rather long time, and with Chino selling the SBBN015 for what I deem to be a really really good price, I figured it was now or never. Behold then, my newest and most bestest incoming!! I'm happy I waited to snag this instead of the 017. ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

dsbe90 said:


> This one's in the mail for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too...black dial. Should be here tomorrow. Good taste!

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger on my first watch from a micro brand. An Obris Morgan Pradata:


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> I just pulled the trigger on my first watch from a micro brand. An Obris Morgan Pradata:


Went Explorer myself since I couldn't fathom the size of that beast on my 6.5" wrists but I like the styling of their latest offering.
Wear it with pride!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

I have just bought a Benrus Citation electronic watch from ebay. Here are a couple of borrowed pics.
I think I need an intervention!


----------



## David Church (Mar 25, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on this last night for £25 including postage (UK seller)
Moscow Time WB083714 Automatic Brown Leather, Date. Water proof, Display case back, New boxed









I think I might be regretting it now looks a bit on the rough side after some sleep.
After a bit of later research I could find nothing outside of e-bay, apart from some references on an auction clearance back in May when a load sold for £9 each (plus auction fees).
Suppose I'll have to wait and judge it on arrival, but anybody else got any info on this brand/model?


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Has USPS slowed down after the 4th July holiday? Or maybe that's the last of the tracking that USPS provides when shipping outside of the US? I'm thinking it might be in the UK now.


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Wanted this for a while, filling the black dial all-purpose diver slot with that wonderful 9015 movement. I managed to flip my 007J Seiko mod that I do not wear for this watch.
> Pictures borrowed from seller, who claims it is runing +4.
> Very excited!!
> 
> ...


Nice one, congratulations!|> The Explorer is on my wish list too.
As I see it also comes with a cool lunch box. :-d


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have several things coming from china and thailand and they are taking much longer than in the past. Usually things come in 7-10 days, but these packages are taking 3 weeks or longer

So maybe everyone is slow right now


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Been waiting over 4 weeks for my MDV-102 coming from Mexico. Slow with summer vacations reduced workforce, I guess.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks that's put my mind at rest a bit.


----------



## Will P (Jun 18, 2014)

Just ordered this Nixon Falcon, I love how it looks, my only complaint is that it's a quartz. If I end up hating the quartz/don't love the watch all too much, I'm gonna look into buying an automatic movement just to see if I can switch it out. And if I do love it, I'll probably get the stainless steel version too. Or bronze/leather. Also went with amazon instead of world of watches because everyone else on here has complained about slow shipping from the shipping companies. Thank yeezus for Amazon Prime 2 day shipping.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got notice of shipping.








(I think that pic is doc's... I have it on my phone and I'm not sure  )


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

James_ said:


> Has USPS slowed down after the 4th July holiday? Or maybe that's the last of the tracking that USPS provides when shipping outside of the US? I'm thinking it might be in the UK now.


I'm having the same problem, my Stowa is being shipped from Turkey, it was sent out a week ago and USPS Tracking still says the origin post is preparing shipment. Perhaps it's just tracking that's slow.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

I am also having problem with USPS tracking (1st Class Package). I was suppose to receive my Wenger Aerograph Cockpit Chrono on 7/10 according to the expected delivery date but the tracking has not updated since 7/8 after leaving the first sort facility. From what I read, 5 days is the norm with 1st Class Package shipping. Hopefully the watch did not get lost in the way.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

plot said:


> I'm having the same problem, my Stowa is being shipped from Turkey, it was sent out a week ago and USPS Tracking still says the origin post is preparing shipment. Perhaps it's just tracking that's slow.





Y4BBZY said:


> I am also having problem with USPS tracking (1st Class Package). I was suppose to receive my Wenger Aerograph Cockpit Chrono on 7/10 according to the expected delivery date but the tracking has not updated since 7/8 after leaving the first sort facility. From what I read, 5 days is the norm with 1st Class Package shipping. Hopefully the watch did not get lost in the way.


Hmmm not very good. Just hope we get our stuff soon.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I haven't post here in a while. Not a watch (yet) but some goodies. All stock photos borrowed from Amazon.com














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bbmobbin (Jul 12, 2014)

I just purchased a Maratac 2012 pilot 46mm from the classified section here on the forum, hope it hits the mail soon!


----------



## jyyck (Mar 20, 2014)

Borrowed pic.


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd love to say my Ocean One Vintage Red was in the mail, but alas, Gunter said they were out of stock when I ordered and a awaiting another shipment. He said it should be on the way this week.

Here's hopin'.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

SuperMeh said:


> View attachment 1557607
> 
> Pop my form post cherry here, thanks Bugra your a top bloke.
> View attachment 1557615
> ...


Nice first post  Wear it in good health !


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


>


My watches with pop-off case backs would be essentially disposable without one of these.


----------



## Philippe-X (Jul 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX 009 on jubilee...because the 007 wasn't enough!

Picture taken from Google










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

That is one fine watch. Very nice. I will be adding one of those in the near future to go with my 007 as well.



Philippe-X said:


> Seiko SKX 009 on jubilee...because the 007 wasn't enough!
> 
> Picture taken from Google
> 
> ...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Kemmner Tonneau

Sort of a "Moby Dick" or white whale for me


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Three straps from NATO Strap Co: Gray Matter, The Captian, and Moto Italia. Needed a fresh change in color for my vacation to Miami.
Sent via Lumia


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Please USPS gods.... Give me my Tuna by midweek... I might break my keyboard typing in "usps.com" in the meantime.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

R.Palace said:


> Kemmner Tonneau
> 
> Sort of a "Moby Dick" or white whale for me


I can't believe Roland has those back in stock....Now I'm wishing I had had more than a grand in my Paypal last Thursday night ;-).


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

mike120 said:


> I can't believe Roland has those back in stock....Now I'm wishing I had had more than a grand in my Paypal last Thursday night ;-).


Haha yeah man, just got them in last week. I believe limited supply as always.

I ordered two and am thinking of selling one. Just not sure yet!


----------



## Vracer111 (Feb 1, 2013)

Whenever I first saw pictures of some Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Chronographs a few years back I really liked it...some don't like the asymmetrical design, I LOVE it! Flash forward to just now and I found a reputable site (grey market) with them at very good prices and just had to buy it. So I ordered the exact model shown below (H76552955)...










I will need to find the right leather and nylon Natos for it....


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

That looks very cool, where did you buy your Hamilton from?


----------



## That1dude (Jul 14, 2014)

Got a decent deal on this one:









SW200 movement, sapphire, 50m WR...
This model is a few (?) years old now and the prices are coming down.
I´m hoping to get it this week, it was shipped out today.


----------



## Justin Towns (Feb 7, 2013)

Well as of about 10 minutes ago I purchased one of these. So it may not be in the air yet, but it will be soon. I'm super excited as this is my first time stepping into the upper range of affordable. (Pics from google)









Sent from via carrier pigeon from Castle Black.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

My Pulsar chrono finally arrived:










I'm very happy with it.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

This 4 should be with me by Friday:








I also just managed to pick this one up, I know the case is knackered but I think this dial will really shine in a silver tc case that I have lying around.








Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will P (Jun 18, 2014)

Just ordered this for $9.50, it'll probably be a $100 investment though. Gonna need a LOT of repair work, in this order
a) New movement (gonna try to switch from hand wind to automatic or quartz. If automatic, switch to a see through caseback if possible)
b) New crystal or repair the crystal
c) New Band and lugs
d) Some serious case restoration
e) Maybe new dial (or restore the dial) and hands

Basically I bought it for the case, but it should make for a fun little project.


----------



## spicyWatch (May 6, 2014)

My Ocean GMT on my new crown & buckle strap that just came in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vracer111 (Feb 1, 2013)

cuica said:


> That looks very cool, where did you buy your Hamilton from?


https://www.discountshop.com/


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

James_ said:


> Hmmm not very good. Just hope we get our stuff soon.


Yahoo! It arrived today from Mexico!
Yesterday actually but I had to retrieve it from the Post Office this morning

New to me Marlin, MDV-102


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Please post the link to your purchase. I want this watch at any cost.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

sunny27 said:


> Please post the link to your purchase. I want this watch at any cost.


It was eBay BIN....Buy It Now and it was very expensive, but like you, I wanted it very much, so I clicked and paid under $200US, which will stun old timers who remember not too long ago when these were under $60US.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This violates one of my analog rules...it must have a sweep second hand, but, HEY, it's a MARLIN?

Marlin Ani-Digital MDV-700


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

Miles_Wilson said:


> I have always been a bit stumped on that one actually. The Heuer Camaro on a rallye strap seems to make sense if I'm going classic. You can thank Romain (InsaneMainframe) for that one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speedmaster was actually created for racing, hence the name; there are many models - like the Michael Schumacher editions - that reference this heritage. But yes, it was also good enough for space travel...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

Strapping up and dressing down a couple of my watches ready for our vacation thanks to an arrival from monkey swag today.


























The NATO strap was their cheapest offering but is fine for the beach. The Zulu though is excellent quality and may be the new permanent home for the ssc.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Tuxedo, for the Vostok 420 SE (silver dial)
Saturn and Gamma for the Aevig Huldra & L&H Spectre (both orange)
Captain (aye Cap'n!) for the SKX009
Condor for the Citizen Eco-Drive BM-8180 (my favorite quartz that I've ever owned)


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## chrisdalebrown (Jul 12, 2014)

My Invicta 8926ob will arrive tomorrow and my black perlon strap for it should be here next tuesday. Here's to hoping it's the NH35A version. Apparently it's hit or miss when ordering it off Amazon. We shall see!

Here's a look at what it will look like with the perlon..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

chrisdalebrown said:


> My Invicta 8926ob will arrive tomorrow and my black perlon strap for it should be here next tuesday. Here's to hoping it's the NH35A version. Apparently it's hit or miss when ordering it off Amazon. We shall see!
> 
> Here's a look at what it will look like with the perlon..
> View attachment 1565212


Of 7 recent Invicta automatics, most from Amazon, all but one were NH35A and it wasn't from Amazon.

This one arrived with NH25


----------



## chrisdalebrown (Jul 12, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Of 7 recent Invicta automatics, most from Amazon, all but one were NH35A and it wasn't from Amazon.
> 
> This one arrived with NH25


Nice! That makes me even more excited!


----------



## meth68 (Jun 27, 2014)

So excited to come home to a huge box from the post man, SevenFriday P3-1 looks even better in person!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I am loving this watch strap I just received! I gotta say it goes perfectly with my nighthawk, and wears quite comfortably for how thick it is.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

I got home and my personalized 10 - slot watchbox was waiting for me.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

My third expedition - T49827 which I just bought today in a steal of a deal (INR 2500 ~ US$ 41-42)


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

I just bought a Citizen BM8180, the watch I started my WIS journey with.

With this, I have 2 out of 3 original watches I selected to begin my watch journey: BM8180, SNK805, and BM8240.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Look what Mr. Postman brought me today:


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

Got my invicta 89260b today. Here's a quick unboxing 









The picture doesn't do justice of how beautiful this watch is and feels. It came with nh35a hacking movement manuel and automatic. The crown is screw down.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

ThePandava said:


> Got my invicta 89260b today. Here's a quick unboxing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Best Invicta made IMHO, with a great movement. Enjoy!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Got one of these to mod on the way, wish I could replace the crown with a screw down type:


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

> Got one of these to mod on the way, wish I could replace the crown with a screw down type:


I have the black version, so I'm curious, what do you plan to do?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

phlebas said:


> I have the black version, so I'm curious, what do you plan to do?


Domed acrylic or mineral to keep costs down, 10Watches dial and hands, leather aviator strap and maybe add a screw down crown but this one is conditional to price and availability!


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

cuica said:


> Got one of these to mod on the way, wish I could replace the crown with a screw down type:


Here's what I did to mine:









I love the case, but I do wish the sides were brushed.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

plot said:


> I am loving this watch strap I just received! I gotta say it goes perfectly with my nighthawk, and wears quite comfortably for how thick it is.


I like this combo a lot. I bet a Nighthawk would look good on this strap, too:









I will not go to Amazon to price a Nighthawk. I will not. Nope...not gonna do it.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

After hemming and hawing, I finally ordered this Accutron Amerigo. It's an odd beast, but I like it, and $300 for an ETA 2824-2 seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

These 2 straps finally came in.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> These 2 straps finally came in.


Looks great on the Laguna


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh yeah this is soon to be dispatched to me. Image borrowed from the web. This time it will be the 40mm version. Used the funds from my DB sale and a couple of straps. One in one out club.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd love to try the SD40. I love the case shape - I think it's that sharp crown guard and wide lugs


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

One of the best looking micro divers IMHO


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on my second micro branded watch, an Armida A7:


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

A classic DW5600E is on the way. After reading the Casio F-91W thread, I had to get a cheap, no frills watch.


----------



## besmi.flyingfish (Jun 25, 2014)

sunny27 said:


> My third expedition - T49827 which I just bought today in a steal of a deal (INR 2500 ~ US$ 41-42)
> 
> View attachment 1566223
> View attachment 1566225










I have the same watch. Loved it. But now, after using it 2 years, its not working and I can't find anybody to fix it...


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Not in the budget, not even original, but dammit, I gotta have it. Nighthawk and a red strap. Thanks a lot, plot 

I almost bought a PVD one from Hong Kong, but the Nighthawk seems to have a brushed case, and I love brushed SS cases.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

My first Pulsar - something I had to buy!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Got this bad boy on the way,

seiko ssc017p1









chico


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

neurogenesis said:


> View attachment 1568216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568217
> ...


Haha I hear ya! I have a feeling this will be my next purchase as well - I always come back to wanting a Nighthawk. Can I ask where you picked that strap up from?


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

heirmyles said:


> Haha I hear ya! I have a feeling this will be my next purchase as well - I always come back to wanting a Nighthawk. Can I ask where you picked that strap up from?


Amazon. It's a Hadley Roma silicone-layered leather strap, 22mm. I have it in three colors and three sizes, and I have backup copies. I love its un-textured surface and very white stitching, and it's inexpensive. Its only downside is it's not waterproof. It's got a leather backing.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

neurogenesis said:


> View attachment 1568216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568217
> ...


Glad to be of service  I second the choice of regular SS over PVD, I absolutely love the brushed finish on mine.

Have another wrist shot just for the hell of it!


----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

I placed an order for a Stowa Baumuster B a month ago with an expected delivery date of mid-October. I received an email earlier this week saying my watch was ready (I think someone canceled theirs from this last batch last minute), and after payment, it's going to be here Monday!!!! Can't wait I'm insanely excited


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

neurogenesis said:


> Amazon. It's a Hadley Roma silicone-layered leather strap, 22mm. I have it in three colors and three sizes, and I have backup copies. I love its un-textured surface and very white stitching, and it's inexpensive. Its only downside is it's not waterproof. It's got a leather backing.


Awesome, appreciate the info!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Well not quite incoming...but I placed the order. So come October this will be mine.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

IRBilldozer said:


> Well not quite incoming...but I placed the order. So come October this will be mine.
> 
> View attachment 1568600


You're relentless in your quest for German watches!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> You're relentless in your quest for German watches!


They've got me hooked. I tried to find something Japanese but zee Germans have got their hold on me.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

IRBilldozer said:


> Well not quite incoming...but I placed the order. So come October this will be mine.
> 
> View attachment 1568600


Have they changed the logo?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

whatmeworry said:


> Have they changed the logo?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Unfortunately yes. They have been phasing it in slowly. Most recently many of the Anteas are now available with the new dial. After some searching it seems any Marine Auto ordered starting at the beginning of May has the new logo. If I find a used one before October I may buy that instead and cancel my order. Because that S is just so damn beautiful. I hesitated to order this last night due to the logo but quickly got over it. The old logo looks loads better but all in all it is still a beautiful and well made watch for $650.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

IRBilldozer said:


> Unfortunately yes. They have been phasing it in slowly. Most recently many of the Anteas are now available with the new dial. After some searching it seems any Marine Auto ordered starting at the beginning of May has the new logo. If I find a used one before October I may buy that instead and cancel my order. Because that S is just so damn beautiful. I hesitated to order this last night due to the logo but quickly got over it. The old logo looks loads better but all in all it is still a beautiful and well made watch for $650.


That's too bad that they made this change. The new logo just looks unbalanced. The old logo, while incredibly simple, just worked better. Still a great watch though.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

IRBilldozer said:


> Unfortunately yes. They have been phasing it in slowly. Most recently many of the Anteas are now available with the new dial. After some searching it seems any Marine Auto ordered starting at the beginning of May has the new logo. If I find a used one before October I may buy that instead and cancel my order. Because that S is just so damn beautiful. I hesitated to order this last night due to the logo but quickly got over it. The old logo looks loads better but all in all it is still a beautiful and well made watch for $650.


This is the exact reason I opted to buy my Antea 390 used instead of new (well that and the price difference); while still aesthetically alright, the new logo looks nowhere near as good as the old one, especially on Stowa's more dressy watches.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Went on a buying spree - and have three watches incoming....

R2A had these Caspian Sea Monsters for 50% off in the latest newsletter. I could not resist.










Julian Kampmann (he is the ultimate enabler!) is sending me these two Alexander Shorokhoff pieces. Only one will stay - but I wanted to see them both in the flesh before deciding if I like the green or blue better.



















As always with AS, the movement is half the reason to buy the watches. This is the uncommon Poljot 31670 movement.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ haven't seen that movement before. 

Blue looks good to me.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> ^ haven't seen that movement before.
> 
> Blue looks good to me.


No, they are quite scarce. Only a few thousand units were ever produced, and production stopped in 1996. It's a variant of the 3105, which is basically a 3133 without the chronograph functionality. AS bought the last remaining pieces, reworked them and built 54 green and 54 blue watches.

Personally I like the green better in the pictures - but we'll see when they get here.


----------



## conntime (Jun 3, 2014)

new watch and new straps


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

No offense to the thread, but.....

Nothing and I'm damn proud of it.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Finally, I've got one of these on its way


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I just put down my deposit for one of the last 50 DOXA 1200T Professionals that are being made.








Now to sell my Seiko Ornage Knight and try and wait patiently until September.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Got a 46mm Maratac Pilot on the way.









Can anybody tell me if Maratac could be considered a micro brand? CountyComm is a fairly large company, but their watches are really limited.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> Finally, I've got one of these on its way
> View attachment 1569457


Haven't a clue how you managed to get a BeiHai nowadays.
Many congrats. mate.
Expect wods of piccies


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> I just put down my deposit for one of the last 50 DOXA 1200T Professionals that are being made.
> 
> View attachment 1569480
> 
> Now to sell my Seiko Ornage Knight and try and wait patiently until September.


Congrats! I have a NUMA 1200T and it's an amazing watch.


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ssa095 found it for a song on the bay. 60 bucks off street price.








While its not the sarb061, an unfindable grail, it shares enough design elements to be called a sarbo-light


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

arktika1148 said:


> Haven't a clue how you managed to get a BeiHai nowadays.
> Many congrats. mate.
> Expect wods of piccies


The magic of f29!


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

From Fred Amo's personal collection:



001/500 - With a one of a kind Globemaster dial... 
Latest incoming.. Paid a premium on this bad boy.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats on the globemaster, one of my favorite pepsi's


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

My bund from Patrik has arrived for my Sinn EZM 3. Here's the final result. It's a good match. The great thing is I can do strap only if I decide to leave off the bund part.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

My Armida A7 cam in today. Me Likes!!


----------



## LTR (Dec 13, 2012)

This watch has been on my radar for several months, finally the right piece popped up on f29, and tomorrow I should have my Blue Dialed HydroQuest.


----------



## Clindr (Jul 22, 2014)

I just bought my first watch, an Invicta Subaqua Noma 15619 Skeleton SS. Movement: Swiss made ISA 8172/220 quartz chronograph

Invicta 15619 Subaqua Skeleton Mechanical 47MM Chronograph Men's Watch - YouTube

I payed around 229 Dollar for it. What's your opinions about this watch?


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Every once in a while I feel the pull of a G-Shock. Gave in this time:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a Steinhart OVM on the way.









...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## fatbaldbloke (Jun 13, 2014)

Obris Morgan Pradata winging it's way from the other side of the planet.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

My Bulova Accutron Amerigo arrived yesterday. It's an odd duck, but I love its quirky, dressy look.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Clindr said:


> I just bought my first watch, an Invicta Subaqua Noma 15619 Skeleton SS. Movement: Swiss made ISA 8172/220 quartz chronograph
> 
> Invicta 15619 Subaqua Skeleton Mechanical 47MM Chronograph Men's Watch - YouTube
> 
> I payed around 229 Dollar for it. What's your opinions about this watch?


Not my style but all that matters is if you're happy with it. Congrats!


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Clindr said:


> I just bought my first watch, an Invicta Subaqua Noma 15619 Skeleton SS. Movement: Swiss made ISA 8172/220 quartz chronograph
> 
> Invicta 15619 Subaqua Skeleton Mechanical 47MM Chronograph Men's Watch - YouTube
> 
> I payed around 229 Dollar for it. What's your opinions about this watch?


Asking what people think about an Invicta anywhere on WUS (except the Invicta dedicated threads) is a dangerous proposition.

Only thing to say is, if you like it, then that's all that matters.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice! e been thinking about one of these myself if I can find one at the right price. Congrats!



LTR said:


> This watch has been on my radar for several months, finally the right piece popped up on f29, and tomorrow I should have my Blue Dialed HydroQuest.
> 
> View attachment 1571127


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

I have a Citizen Nighthawk with the white chapter ring on the way, I have always loved the look of these - and it fills a nice hole in my current collection:


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Nice Nighthawk just above my post! I'm always intrigued by those Nighthawks, but I decided to go the Seiko dressy watch route.

SARB035 on the way. It fills my cream dial "needs."


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Invicta isn't necessarily loved on this forum, besides the 8926 with nh35 movement. Appears to be an interesting watch. Not my style whatsoever, but all that matters is that you like it. Hang around, check out the WRUW threads to get an idea of what else you would like.

Congrats on your first purchase



Clindr said:


> I just bought my first watch, an Invicta Subaqua Noma 15619 Skeleton SS. Movement: Swiss made ISA 8172/220 quartz chronograph
> 
> Invicta 15619 Subaqua Skeleton Mechanical 47MM Chronograph Men's Watch - YouTube
> 
> I payed around 229 Dollar for it. What's your opinions about this watch?


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

This Aeromatic will be in the mail on Thursday, can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I haven't posted in this thread for some months now. Had an itch for a blue dial with brown leather strap, and, well, you guys know how it goes....









This will arrive tomorrow thanks to Amazon Prime. I already have an unused strap for it at home, so this will be ready to wear for the weekend.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, I've been on a total buying spree lately, and I think I'd best stop after this one. Just closed the deal on a Prometheus Sailfish from another WUS member. I think the sapphire bezel insert looks awesome! Very Blancpain Fifty Fathoms-like.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

I've got these two Crown & Buckle/Suigeneric straps on the way (plus a few other natos obviously).



















I'm very excited because I've liked the Suigeneric straps a lot from the first time I saw them, but their standard straps are too short for my wrist. These are 11" long like a typical nato.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> I've got these two Crown & Buckle/Suigeneric straps on the way (plus a few other natos obviously).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered the Gingham too. I was in the same boat as you with the strap length on my 7.5" wrist. I'm looking fwd to this one. Which watch are you going to pair this with, Josh?


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> I just ordered the Gingham too. I was in the same boat as you with the strap length on my 7.5" wrist. I'm looking fwd to this one. Which watch are you going to pair this with, Josh?


I've got a few it could work on. I'll have to see exactly what it looks like when it gets here. The blue or silver 6139s would probably look good. Or the Victorinox.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Incoming!

Steinhart too slow to ship... Hence, cancelled order for a nice quick fix


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

I am anticipating the arrival of a white Swiss Legend Cyclone.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Not expected until November, but I'm in for one of these.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Picked up this wonderful looking Villard vintage piece today. 









It will probably never get worn. However it will politely donate its ETA 2783 to another one of my watches.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Well done Brad. Let me know your thoughts on it when it arrives. You will probably get it before mine arrives with how USPS and Canada Post have been acting lately.



Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1573345


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Well done Brad. Let me know your thoughts on it when it arrives. You will probably get it before mine arrives with how USPS and Canada Post have been acting lately.


We'll see. I wasn't necessarily looking for one, but I've been interested in the 40mm version for a while. I happened to be browsing f29 at the same time as I had some money in my paypal account and this popped up. Not necessarily the colour scheme I thought I would go for, but the more I look at it, the more I like it. It's coming from within the UK (though not being posted until the weekend), so I should get it early next week.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Picked this up from R2A with a 50% off coupon. Couldn't pass up the deal. Unfortunately, I won't be getting it until my birthday in October!!! I present the Vostok Europe Ekranoplan.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bonus pic of an ekranoplan (from here)
http://englishrussia.com/2010/03/12/ekranoplan/


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

nice. I got the same a few month ago from r2a too. I put it on a nato









pantagruel said:


> Picked this up from R2A with a 50% off coupon. Couldn't pass up the deal. Unfortunately, I won't be getting it until my birthday in October!!! I present the Vostok Europe Ekranoplan.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

MEzz said:


> nice. I got the same a few month ago from r2a too. I put it on a nato
> View attachment 1573643


Looks awesome on that Nato! How is the OEM strap and deployant clasp?


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Both are good quality. I am not sure that the oxblood color, shiny OEM strap fits the character of the watch though. So that is why I went with Nato. The lug width of the watch is a very unusual 25 mm, but the 24 mm nato fits nicely ( from cheap nato straps).



pantagruel said:


> Looks awesome on that Nato! How is the OEM strap and deployant clasp?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

This came today as promised from Amazon. I had two brown straps without a home, and tried them both. I'm thinking I want a lighter brown though, but I'll take a couple of days and think about it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My Stowa has arrived!










And here she is beside my soon to be sold off Rodina


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

plot said:


> My Stowa has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You upgraded the Rodina to the Stowa. Question is; will you eventually upgrade the Stowa to the Nomos?


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

The only Fossil watch I have ever wanted to own - FS 4683 - just arrived today. My white dial blue hand quartz with no multi function dial/chrono has arrived!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> This came today as promised from Amazon. I had two brown straps without a home, and tried them both. I'm thinking I want a lighter brown though, but I'll take a couple of days and think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking Seiko. I like it better on the darker brown personally.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Nice looking Seiko. I like it better on the darker brown personally.


You're right. The blue is really deep, so the light brown looks out of place. I like the color of the darker strap, but it's really thick where they meet.....excuse to shop for a new strap, or try out a dark brown leather NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

looks good on the tan to me


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> looks good on the tan to me


So you're telling me NOT to shop for straps then?


----------



## xInZax (Jun 14, 2014)

This Orient Class just came in. I wasn't a big fan of the metal bracelet that came with, so I swapped it with a spare leather band. The lug to lug distance is a bit high though, so I'm not sure if this just looks silly on my tiny wrists. THe metal band wasn't as bad since it curved nicely. Either way, got a fantastic deal on this so I could not resist!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks great! I don't think it looks too big on your wrist at all.



xInZax said:


> This Orient Class just came in. I wasn't a big fan of the metal bracelet that came with, so I swapped it with a spare leather band. The lug to lug distance is a bit high though, so I'm not sure if this just looks silly on my tiny wrists. THe metal band wasn't as bad since it curved nicely. Either way, got a fantastic deal on this so I could not resist!
> 
> View attachment 1574764


----------



## xInZax (Jun 14, 2014)

Another! Need to thank waterdude for helping me on this one. Need to fix the self winding mechanism, but hand winding works just fine! Beautiful watch


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1573345


Congrats man. Besides in been my wedding present from my wife, it is an a fantastic watch. Enjoy it!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

will_454 said:


> I have a Citizen Nighthawk with the white chapter ring on the way, I have always loved the look of these - and it fills a nice hole in my current collection:
> 
> View attachment 1571829


I had one of those a few years back and loved it. Never saw one with the chapter ring in white. What's the particular name for that one or number? I'm going to have to get one of those again.

That's nice!

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Got the Steinhart OVM on Wednesday. This pic was taken within two minutes of ownership.... 









David


----------



## Will P (Jun 18, 2014)

It's here! Needs a band, movement, newly drilled lug holes and a new crystal.









Sent from my TI-84+ Silver


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> I've got these two Crown & Buckle/Suigeneric straps on the way (plus a few other natos obviously).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put the gingham on the Victorinox.


----------



## Vracer111 (Feb 1, 2013)

My Hamilton came in...I already received some NATO's from C&B about a week ago.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Vracer111 said:


> My Hamilton came in...I already received some NATO's from C&B about a week ago.


I love that Hammy. Congrats!


----------



## 2mas (Apr 7, 2014)

Just picked up my Rodina from the Post Office:








(on my small-ish wrist)
Love it though! :-d


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Here's how the Nighthawk looks on the red strap.









I have to say that Amazon without Prime sure sucks the joy out of ordering things. I think they intentionally punish non-prime customers. Joma had the watch to me in three days. Amazon took three days to ship the strap, and and it only took a day to reach the shipper's local office, but they sat on it for three more days before handing it to the post office, so I wouldn't receive it before the estimated date.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Very unique case!

And you can use TI-84+ calculator to access the internet???



Will P said:


> It's here! Needs a band, movement, newly drilled lug holes and a new crystal.
> 
> Sent from my TI-84+ Silver


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Another Seiko en route!

Looking forward to it dethroning my SNK805.


----------



## dexterkia (Jan 28, 2014)

.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I enjoy F71 too much to leave.  Anyways my first Victorinox came in. Quite happy with it.


----------



## Fonseca (Jul 22, 2014)

Orient Symphony, work gave me a fifty dollar Amazon gift card. So, I had to snatch one up!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Had to pull the trigger on these two today...Military + Pilot


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got shipping notification for yet another G-Shock













This was the one that took me out of the gentlemanly restraint challenge:rodekaart


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Drudge said:


> Had to pull the trigger on these two today...Military + Pilot


I had the pilot for a bit. Amazing piece but it was just a bit too big for me since it's 44mm and all dial. Congrats!


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I had one of those a few years back and loved it. Never saw one with the chapter ring in white. What's the particular name for that one or number? I'm going to have to get one of those again.
> 
> That's nice!
> 
> David


Hey David, sorry I only just saw your reply. It is the BJ2010-16F which is the Asian variant without nighthawk on the dial and the embossed/engraved caseback. As soon as I saw it I knew I had to have one and started looking for one, I don't think they can be bought new any more.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

ebay. The bastards got me again.

This watch has been for sale for weeks and I've been reluctant to order a used watch on ebay, and I know any bezel scratches are going to drive me batty, but I don't have a gen-1 40mm Officer, and I have no white-dialed Officer at all, and these models aren't getting any younger, so...


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I ordered 3 of these Portuguese Cork watch straps:









A 20/18mm Natural Cork, a 22/18mm Dark Cork and a 22/18 Natural Cork. I ordered PAM-ish style buckles to put o them.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

RAM75 said:


> I just put down my deposit for one of the last 50 DOXA 1200T Professionals that are being made.
> 
> View attachment 1569480
> 
> Now to sell my Seiko Ornage Knight and try and wait patiently until September.


Congrats, Alex!
I wish there was a way to try on a Doxa before dropping that kind of cash. A 5000T in black or blue just entered my grail list.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This one will be on its way to me. Very known over here, my first microbrand watch and IMO one of the nicest microbrand divers made.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

merl said:


> This one will be on its way to me. Very known over here, my first microbrand watch and IMO one of the nicest microbrand divers made.


Great choice Merl. Love mine. Make sure to light it up with some leather as well.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Congrats, Alex!
> I wish there was a way to try on a Doxa before dropping that kind of cash. A 5000T in black or blue just entered my grail list.


Thanks, Mark. I am taking a bit of a leap of faith on this by relying on recommendations of other WIS here and the brands reputation. I just love the case shape and of course that orange dial that they made famous.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

merl said:


> This one will be on its way to me. Very known over here, my first microbrand watch and IMO one of the nicest microbrand divers made.


Definitely another one on my want list


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Seiko scvf013 (seller's photo)









I had never seen this model before about a week ago, but I had to have it (even though I promised myself no more watches until we finish an upcoming move).

Movement 4s12 GMT
Made approximately 1998
1-piece case

This example has had the crystal replaced with a non-cyclops one, which I personally think is a plus. The rest looks original to my eye. If anyone has any insight that would be great!

ps. still waiting on my Citizen NY to arrive. It's been 20 days and counting....


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> I ordered 3 of these Portuguese Cork watch straps:
> 
> View attachment 1576763
> 
> ...


The natural cork looks good. Where did you order from?


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> The natural cork looks good. Where did you order from?


I ordered mine from the The Museu do Relógio (Watch Museum) in Serpa, Portugal. Portugal is the top exporter of natural cork in the world and the museum sells these straps to help support themselves. I am Portuguese by heritage, so I wanted to support them.

Their website is: Portuguese Cork Watch Straps


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

WrnrG said:


> You upgraded the Rodina to the Stowa. Question is; will you eventually upgrade the Stowa to the Nomos?


I probably wont, primarily because I find the Stowa's dial more attractive than the Nomos or Rodina. It's one reason why the Rodina never truly satisfied my craving for a Stowa.

If I do get a Nomos in the future though it'll probably be the Nomos Metro. The styling is absolutely fantastic and one of a kind, and I love wired lugs.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> I ordered mine from the The Museu do Relógio (Watch Museum) in Serpa, Portugal. Portugal is the top exporter of natural cork in the world and the museum sells these straps to help support themselves. I am Portuguese by heritage, so I wanted to support them.
> 
> Their website is: Portuguese Cork Watch Straps


Their prices are very good, too. I really enjoy my cork strap from them!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

soulbazz said:


> Seiko scvf013 (seller's photo)
> 
> I had never seen this model before about a week ago, but I had to have it (even though I promised myself no more watches until we finish an upcoming move).
> 
> ...


Hopefully this one stays longer than your ex 4s12 GMT 
Don't have mine anymore btw, though it was a nice watch.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

merl said:


> Hopefully this one stays longer than your ex 4s12 GMT
> Don't have mine anymore btw, though it was a nice watch.


Agreed! I just couldn't get over the cyclops and too small bracelet on the previous one. Supposedly this is one comes with a full sized bracelet. I'm especially excited about the one piece case too!


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

and









Both from Jackson. As is the pictures.


----------



## Will P (Jun 18, 2014)

m0tty said:


> Very unique case!
> 
> And you can use TI-84+ calculator to access the internet???


Gives the audemars look for far less.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

got mine after a bit of a wait , but they were so nice, soft and comfy. Congrats.


RAM75 said:


> I ordered 3 of these Portuguese Cork watch straps:
> 
> View attachment 1576763
> 
> ...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone who's had cork straps for a while - how do they age?
I'm particularly wondering about the colour darkening on the natural cork - or does it stay the same?
With our hot summer, I'm tempted by these. For goodness sake, I'm even wearing mesh for the first time in my life ;-)


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

My Prometheus Sailfish came in today, and all I can say is WOW! This is an instant favorite!


----------



## chrisdalebrown (Jul 12, 2014)

My perlon strap arrived from Italy today! Feels great and light on the wrist..I've heard it feels even better after it wears in.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

The lugs on this one are just too pretty to pass up.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> My Prometheus Sailfish came in today, and all I can say is WOW! This is an instant favorite!


Wow, this view sells it nicely. Congrats!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Anyone who's had cork straps for a while - how do they age?
> I'm particularly wondering about the colour darkening on the natural cork - or does it stay the same?
> With our hot summer, I'm tempted by these. For goodness sake, I'm even wearing mesh for the first time in my life ;-)


Kath, mine hasn't darkened noticeably. It's creased slightly, but it's still looks better than a creased leather strap. They're great for summer.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

chrisdalebrown said:


> My perlon strap arrived from Italy today! Feels great and light on the wrist..I've heard it feels even better after it wears in.
> 
> View attachment 1578168
> 
> ...


That's a cool strap. No holes needed.


----------



## chrisdalebrown (Jul 12, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> That's a cool strap. No holes needed.


Thanks. I love that about it. I have a pretty small wrist and I'm not a fan of loose fitting bracelets so being able to get a perfect fit is great.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Josh!
And nice one, Chris!
Perlon is cool - in both senses of the word


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

chrisdalebrown said:


> My perlon strap arrived from Italy today! Feels great and light on the wrist..I've heard it feels even better after it wears in.
> 
> View attachment 1578168
> 
> ...


That looks really great

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

lactardjosh said:


> Kath, mine hasn't darkened noticeably. It's creased slightly, but it's still looks better than a creased leather strap. They're great for summer.


+1 that's been my experience too. Great strap for summer wear when you don't want to use a Nato

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

and again...second one. listed as "for repair" - that might mean it just needs cleaning or complete rehaul. we will see...my watchsmith will be thrilled as always..one time he asked me "will you ever buy a watch that does not need rehaul?!"


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 1578507
> 
> 
> and again...second one. listed as "for repair" - that might mean it just needs cleaning or complete rehaul. we will see...my watchsmith will be thrilled as always..one time he asked me "will you ever buy a watch that does not need rehaul?!"


Awesome!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Since the orange and black Stuhrling debacle is over (two watches, each with scratched bezels), I went ahead and upgraded to one of these. It should be here next week.


----------



## Philippe-X (Jul 31, 2013)

Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor 2 in Blue. Will be my first Berhardt. Can't wait!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> Awesome!


well..it was suppose to be shipped today...now the wait. and again the wait for the possible rehaul...i think i will wear it in full untill the end of the year.


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

chrisdalebrown said:


> Thanks. I love that about it. I have a pretty small wrist and I'm not a fan of loose fitting bracelets so being able to get a perfect fit is great.


Chris, great looking strap. Would you mind providing a link to where you got it? Does it come in 22mm width (I think the Invicta is 20mm)?

My wrist is 6.5" (165mm). I was wondering what your wrist size was? 200mm+ bands always leave too much strap hanging out the side. That length looks perfect on you.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

My 3 new NATOs from NSCo arrived yesterday. Snuck home over lunch and snapped a back yard photo.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Just paid another member for my August purchase watch. 
A bit premature being the 29th but I secured an accurate well-kept example before it went to f29, and which I consider a little victory. 
The first few pictures give you an idea of my intention with a bright brown leather strap, mine will have accent white stitching. The example I paid for excludes the original strap and comes with a NATO, good thing I had a little budget left for the leather shoes! 
The last picture will give you an idea of exactly where my example is coming from! ;]

Shipping estimates are for my first day of vacation, maybe it'll be here when I return.




























Now I continue my restraint until September, the question is: will any leave the collection within that time? 
I have a project I'm backing but realistically it won't be paid for until the end of this year or so. Depends on production timing.


----------



## chrisdalebrown (Jul 12, 2014)

tincob said:


> Chris, great looking strap. Would you mind providing a link to where you got it? Does it come in 22mm width (I think the Invicta is 20mm)?
> 
> My wrist is 6.5" (165mm). I was wondering what your wrist size was? 200mm+ bands always leave too much strap hanging out the side. That length looks perfect on you.


No problem. Yes, the Invicta is 20mm. I received mine from an ebay user "bob_watchband9393" but I asked him for some info on shipping and he said he is on vacation until August 27th. (Luckily it arrived the next day..it was sitting at USPS Customs in NYC) Anyways, upon further research, if I could do it again I would buy from Otto Frei Call 1-510-832-0355 For Watch Parts just because they're in the US and I could've gotten 2 for the price I paid for mine. They don't have 22mm tho. The only place I've found that has 22mm black perlon straps is whatchs. They are more expensive but the buckle seems to be of better quality. Mine feels great, but the only flaw is the inside of the keeper where they melted the perlon together. It was a little rough, but a simple nail file removed the rough edge and it's completely fine now.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Got another Vostok SE on the way. Just bought it from someone on here. Had one before but sold it because I'm a nidiot.


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Just paid another member for my August purchase watch.
> A bit premature being the 29th but I secured an accurate well-kept example before it went to f29, and which I consider a little victory.
> The first few pictures give you an idea of my intention with a bright brown leather strap, mine will have accent white stitching. The example I paid for excludes the original strap and comes with a NATO, good thing I had a little budget left for the leather shoes!
> The last picture will give you an idea of exactly where my example is coming from! ;]
> ...


Congratulation, it looks classy! Rodina will my next purchase if i get a job (i have an interview tomorrow, figers crossed). I want the one with blue hands and white dial.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

My Maratac came in today. I switched the stock nylon strap out for this B&R style velcro strap. I know that this is only a 46MM watch, but it wears VERY large with the huge dial.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

ThePandava said:


> Congratulation, it looks classy! Rodina will my next purchase if i get a job (i have an interview tomorrow, figers crossed). I want the one with blue hands and white dial.


Good luck for the interview!

I have this due to land tomorrow as a reward for landing myself a job:


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

ThePandava said:


> Congratulation, it looks classy! Rodina will my next purchase if i get a job (i have an interview tomorrow, figers crossed). I want the one with blue hands and white dial.


Thank you. I was hoping it could serve as a dual purpose casual and formal wear! 
I wish you luck with it, though be careful when you get it because a paycheck can be a mighty enabler when it comes through!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> My Maratac came in today. I switched the stock nylon strap out for this B&R style velcro strap. I know that this is only a 46MM watch, but it wears VERY large with the huge dial.


Wait, ONLY a 46mm watch? Perhaps if you have a 9" wrist...

Great looking watch. I love the 4:00 crown on the Maratac Pilot.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Wait, ONLY a 46mm watch? Perhaps if you have a 9" wrist...
> 
> Great looking watch. I love the 4:00 crown on the Maratac Pilot.


LOL Nope just a very average 7" wrist. But the dial on the Maratac is bigger than any other watch that I own, including the 48MM Bulova Precisionists.

I like the crown too. It has a unique shape that is different from any watch that I've ever had before.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

It has been a busy month. 4 watches total, all of them have finally arrived! Now it's time to assess the collection and determine who stays and who goes. I would like to get back down to 10 watches, currently at 17.

















Quick impressions (from L-R),

Seiko skx009j- Now I understand what all of the hype is about. This is a fantastic watch! The case and bezel action is superb. It instantly became one of my favorites. The Seiko rubber strap is probably one of the most uncomfortable things I've ever worn however, so I had to switch to a strap I had lying around until I can get a proper replacement.

Citizen NY0040- Another solid affordable diver. I love the size and crown position, I've had issues with bigger crowns digging into the back of my wrist. The bezel action isn't as nice as on the Seiko and is a little "loose" in comparison. However the sweet glowy dial is unique in my collection and I really like Citizen's choice of handset and indices. Plus a black day/date wheel!

Casio AD-520- I've had my eye on one of these for a while. I took a flyer on an example that needs a bit of work but was purchased for a really good price. Crystal has some scratches, bezel is really tight, and I'm not sure if the left pusher is working or not yet. Case is really solid for such an inexpensive watch when new.

Seiko SCVF013- This one is a beauty. The bracelet is a work of art (and it fits!). The 4s12 movement is a peach. The one piece case is ... fantastic! I'm really excited about this one. It might need a servicing but wow am I impressed! This is my first one piece case and first limited edition Seiko. I'll try to get more pictures when I have more time with a proper camera.


----------



## ftrez (Jun 23, 2014)

On the way:

Android Parma T100:









Android Divemaster 200:









Android Vertigo:









Android Rotator:


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

ftrez said:


> On the way:
> 
> Android Parma T100:
> 
> ...


Were you in a prison or something? That divemaster looks great!


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

soulbazz said:


>


I vote for this one


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice Androids. All very nice designs. Very easy to get a bit too brave and end up with a crazy design.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Have my first Bond NATO strap in the mail. Should get here tomorrow. Not a big purchase, but it's my first watch related purchase since I've joined this site so I'm excited nonetheless.









(photo poached from google)


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Cancelled Steinhart due to sloth like shipping in favor of this bad boy.



Update:


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Got one of these and a black version on their way from Timefactors to put my Zeno Explorer on. That's when it gets back from Time-Design sometime in the next few weeks  It came running two minutes a day slow and has had to go back for regulation under warranty. They've been really good about it but their watchmaker is on holiday and apparently Time-Design closes for August so I may have to wait until September for it  I really miss it already.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Inquired about these sometime in mid June and Dan from Timeless contacted me today to let me know they were finally in! Should be here by Monday.

Tool is machined completely in house by Damasko and is made out of their ice hardened steel including the tips. I also needed another cloth anyways.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Big Chief can haz new watch?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

The Parma is my favorite Android these days. I nearly pulled the trigger on the blue one several times this summer. The large polished bezel is what held me back. Was afraid it would be too much bling for Chief. b-)



ftrez said:


> On the way:
> 
> Android Parma T100:


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> Inquired about these sometime in mid June and Dan from Timeless contacted me today to let me know they were finally in! Should be here by Monday.
> 
> Tool is machined completely in house by Damasko and is made out of their ice hardened steel including the tips. I also needed another cloth anyways.
> View attachment 1580362
> ...


Need more info! How would one acquire these if they are not near Timeless?


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

A watch to end all watches...

Surely, I have enough watches...except a blue dial one this time. 

A modded Seiko from our very WUS forum is on the way.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

lactardjosh said:


> Need more info! How would one acquire these if they are not near Timeless?


Just call Dan at Timeless. I've bought two watches from them and now these. I'm in Ohio and they're in Texas, so you don't need to be close. Overnight shipping for free on watches and he charged me $5 shipping on these. I'm sure Watchmann could get these as well. When I contacted Damasko about the tool they suggested I call either Timeless or Watchmann. I chose Timeless just because I had done business with them before.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> The Parma is my favorite Android these days. I nearly pulled the trigger on the blue one several times this summer. The large polished bezel is what held me back. Was afraid it would be too much bling for Chief. b-)


Let's be real here. You're from the Cleveland area and just don't want to be associated with Parma. It's OK, no one blames you.


----------



## happynz (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello. Newbie 1st post. Just recently have got into this affordable watch lark. 
Ordered these a few nights ago - a Seiko that is a pretty baby blue...










Also I have got on the HMT bandwagon. Got three of 'em comin' - a couple of Janatas and an Akash.


----------



## ftrez (Jun 23, 2014)

ThePandava said:


> Were you in a prison or something? That divemaster looks great!


LOL! No. I should have mentioned that 3 of those are for my sons so only 1 is mine.



James_ said:


> Nice Androids. All very nice designs. Very easy to get a bit too brave and end up with a crazy design.


So true and I may have gone there. The one that is for me is the Rotator. It has a non-functional 7750 style rotor on the dial. I originally dismissed this as a "gimmick" watch but suddenly decided WTF, I collect watches for fun, I might as well buy a fun watch. We'll see.



ChiefWahoo said:


> The Parma is my favorite Android these days. I nearly pulled the trigger on the blue one several times this summer. The large polished bezel is what held me back. Was afraid it would be too much bling for Chief. b-)


They sell the Parma in a brushed finish too. Maybe not the T100 models, which use the NH35 movement, but in their Miyota 9015 line. I highly recommend one.


----------



## LTR (Dec 13, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on a watch that has been haunting me. I have missed 2 other chances to pick it up, so today I finally grabbed one.

Tag Monaco


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

merl said:


> This one will be on its way to me. Very known over here, my first microbrand watch and IMO one of the nicest microbrand divers made.


The watch arrived today, great diver!
Finally able to take the deep dive now


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Water resistant to 300mm


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Love it, one of my favorites. Great pick up.



merl said:


> The watch arrived today, great diver!
> Finally able to take the deep dive now


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Love it, one of my favorites. Great pick up.


Thanks!
Since we both have an Okeah, isn't it time now for you to get a Laguna? ;-)


----------



## Triode (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello everyone, first post here, have been a follower and fan of the community for a long time!
Just received my new Momentum Atlas and we went for its first swim


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Triode!
Welcome! Great watch choice and outstanding avatar (I always told myself if I had twin girls they'd be Anode and Cathode


----------



## Triode (Jul 31, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi Triode!
> Welcome! Great watch choice and outstanding avatar (I always told myself if I had twin girls they'd be Anode and Cathode


Cheers  I am loving it so far and it's so light compared to my other watches I don't even notice it. Those are excellent names BTW ;-)


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I wish!

I think the Autodromo Prototipo will be my next big purchase. The Laguna definitely makes me think about that a little bit. Maybe some day.



merl said:


> Thanks!
> Since we both have an Okeah, isn't it time now for you to get a Laguna? ;-)


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

NATO strap came in. Here's how she looks on my vintage Seiko 5

















And the wrist shot:


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Whoops, 2 in one day. I will be good now I promise 

















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi Triode!
> Welcome! Great watch choice and outstanding avatar (I always told myself if I had twin girls they'd be Anode and Cathode


And for fun sometimes, you could call them Annie and Cathy


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Have wanted one of these since joining WUS. 
Picked up a pre owned for a great price. Thought my collection needed some color. Borrowed photo below.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

merl said:


> Finally able to take the deep dive now


Man, looks like you're really going to push the limits of it's WR in that pool, lol  Be careful.


----------



## abax_312 (Dec 21, 2013)

Been lurking here for a few months after getting some advice and starting my collection off with a Seiko 5. Now I've got two on the way that I'm pretty excited about.

First one I ordered was a Luch one-hander, I probably would have gotten a white face if I had already ordered the 1963 below but this one was a done deal by then:









My second one is pushing my limits for affordable but I'm justifying it because I need something to properly time the contractions of our first baby being born. =)
I ordered it from Thomas after scouring this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/1963-chinese-air-force-style-watches-thomas-others-821627.html









I've never replaced a strap before, does anyone have a suggestion for a place to look for a nice affordable leather strap?

Gotta put the brakes on this hobby...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ eBay or sectime


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

12167 with luminous dial, 43mm


----------



## abax_312 (Dec 21, 2013)

bay. Followed the post here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f130/russian-watch-luch-one-hand-480724.html#post5353210

Nice seller, one month on the post tho.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

abax_312 said:


> I've never replaced a strap before, does anyone have a suggestion for a place to look for a nice affordable leather strap?
> 
> Gotta put the brakes on this hobby...


Crown & Buckle (15% discount with promo code Watchuseek) and Panatime are trusted sellers with nice straps in the USA. I've also bought from ebay seller Goodcheapman, and found the straps to be more than decent for the price paid. Globalwatchband is another seller that has a nice variety and good prices.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks to Lactardjosh I was alerted that this one came back for sale briefly. Orient only released 90 of these in the US only (or is it 100 now since they got 10 more today?) and I've never had a yellow watch so I had to give it a try. Now, per my own rules, I'll have to either sell another watch or sell this one. I'll know pretty fast when I get it if it's not going to work for me and I know I at least won't lose money on it.


----------



## cyclones22 (Mar 15, 2014)

These 4 new bands arrived today courtesy of the Panatime clearance sale.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

neurogenesis said:


>


This watch arrived today. I like it a lot. The back is scratched to hell because the previous owner didn't know how to open it, but I knew that from the pictures. The bezel has some light scratches, which were also expected even if not pictured well. It wears small because of its profile and the small-ish dial. I think it will turn out to be one of my favorites. Today, though, I have too much on my mind to feel much like putting it on a strap or photographing it. So...pictures coming soon-ish.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Thanks to Lactardjosh I was alerted that this one came back for sale briefly. Orient only released 90 of these in the US only (or is it 100 now since they got 10 more today?)
> 
> View attachment 1582862


Nice pick-up. If they release it _again_, and I have money, I'll pick one up. I still need a yellow watch, too.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Thanks to Lactardjosh I was alerted that this one came back for sale briefly. Orient only released 90 of these in the US only (or is it 100 now since they got 10 more today?) and I've never had a yellow watch so I had to give it a try. Now, per my own rules, I'll have to either sell another watch or sell this one. I'll know pretty fast when I get it if it's not going to work for me and I know I at least won't lose money on it.
> 
> View attachment 1582862


Happy to be an enabler... Helps me not spend my money.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Geckota K1 Flieger ;-) Loving the 44mm case, understated crown and the beveled crystal on this Miyota 8215 powered pilot. |>







VIDEO:


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Another one from Yahoo Auctions, a titanium MRG-200


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Been eyeing one of these up for a while and couldn't resist any longer. 








Seagull 1963


----------



## dexterkia (Jan 28, 2014)

.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't want to share pics yet. But has anyone been very let down by packages from sizziling? I would have thought my ex wife sent this.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't want to share pics yet. But has anyone been very let down by packages from sizzlingwatches? I would have thought my ex wife sent this.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just caved in and bought a Rodina Bauhaus a few minutes ago, for $120 I just couldn't say no.









^Borrowed photo, I also have my eye out for an Alpha PN with display back, so I'll probably be back later next week posting about one of those in the mail


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> View attachment 1578916
> 
> 
> Since the orange and black Stuhrling debacle is over (two watches, each with scratched bezels), I went ahead and upgraded to one of these. It should be here next week.


Despite Amazon's best effort to deliver the slowest shipping possible to non-prime buyers, this arrived today, three days early!









... and it arrived without a flaw!

Some quick first impressions, although I suspect this is a pretty common watch out there and a lot of you have seen or own one:

- The bead blasted case looks great and is almost a convincing facsimile of titanium--very nice, but it's definitely not light like titanium.

- The 120-click bezel action is the smoothest, nicest bezel I own.

- The 22mm lugs have two sets of holes, for adjusting the spring bar to fit various straps/bracelets. Nice touch.

- Only two real disappointments/annoyances: The lumed hands and bezel pip appear to be pretty good, but the indices aren't very bright and the end of the seconds hand is painted red when orange or white would have matched the watch better.

All in all a nice watch. I totally got a bargain at $115 + tax.


----------



## nezadinkzveries (Oct 18, 2013)

Won this yesterday,defected, but in in finish it will be about 20 bucks, delivered. 
Sellers pictures.


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Liked the look of these two. Should be with me by Wed.

Sekonda 3445. My brother has the chrono version. Different font on hours though.










Always liked the Tag Monaco...
So got a Jaragar A-569 looky likey


----------



## Javam (Feb 18, 2014)

Returned from our holiday to a couple of packages. The first breaks my no batteries rule, but it's a classic and was less than £15:










The second pack relates to my continued quest to find a good leather strap option for the Orient Symphony. I decided to put the name to one side and try a Hirsch Princess:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Javam said:


> Returned from our holiday to a couple of packages. The first breaks my no batteries rule, but it's a classic and was less than £15:


I think we should start calling these Heisenbergs.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Have this coming to compare to my SCEB009

Seiko SBPP001


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Got this on the way.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

frtorres87 said:


> Got this on the way.


Are you giving your watch directions to get to your house?


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Are you giving your watch directions to get to your house?


Gotta make sure it arrives!


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got both of these in the mail at the moment:








Seagull 1963 reissue which should arrive on Thursday according to FedEx - along with a Timefactors black aviator strap as also shown in that picture, which should arrive on Wednesday.

I also ordered one of their sand coloured canvas straps to see what that looks like on the 1963 as I bought one recently for my Zeno Explorer and am very happy with it.


----------



## LTR (Dec 13, 2012)

LTR said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a watch that has been haunting me. I have missed 2 other chances to pick it up, so today I finally grabbed one.
> 
> Tag Monaco
> View attachment 1581129


Ughh heart break. I guess the Monaco will keep haunting me  The watch arrived DOA although the seller is very good I will get my money back, but now I have missed yet another one ughh. Did take some quick wrist shots though.









Is it to get a perfect 10:08 shot when the watch isn't running.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I have this incoming, finally!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

m0rt said:


> I have this incoming, finally!


Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Five new shoes


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Love it. It has been a while since I first seen you mention it. Better post pics



m0rt said:


> I have this incoming, finally!


----------



## kmusky (Jan 2, 2011)

My Helgray field officer should be in the mail soon!


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Another Seiko, well, this time in green dial color.

Surely, I don't need any more watches. Really.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

This just landed on my desk! Thanks alot Joachim aka Shounen!

An instant favourite |>


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> I think we should start calling these Heisenbergs.


Absolutely!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

My Nighthawk has reached the UK! Hopefully it'll be with my by the weekend. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Toh said:


> This just landed on my desk! Thanks alot Joachim aka Shounen!
> 
> An instant favourite |>
> 
> View attachment 1587467


Very nice pickup!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks! I thought i had gotten over this watch but when i saw it on f29 last week, just had to have it.

Suffice to say, the missus doesn't know about it, yet...



millenbop said:


> Very nice pickup!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Got a sterile 43mm PVD sub homage on route!

















chico


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

This









is incoming for this









It was the exact shade of brown that I wanted to try, and even though I found close shades, I kept coming back to this color. Not bad for an accepted ebay offer of $17.50.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just picked up my fourth Alpha PN. I keep buying one, selling it, and missing it. So I picked up my fourth and hopefully last Alpha PN with display back:











^Borrowed Photos


----------



## Shounen (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Toh for this smooth transaction. 



Toh said:


> This just landed on my desk! Thanks alot Joachim aka Shounen!
> 
> An instant favourite |>
> 
> View attachment 1587467


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

Newbie post... but thanks to finding this forum I've got a bit mad. I Treated myself to a Christopher Ward C7 IRR a little while ago and it re-ignited my watch passion. It isn't affordable in my eyes, but it marked a point in my life, so it was a special treat.

So, I've now got the following:
Parnis PR - Shipped...
Orient Mako EM75006W, Green bezal, white dial -Shipped
Perpetual PR-02 - Shipping Friday
Rodina white small seconds homage - in the quiet abyss stage....

Oh,and a couple of replacement straps and deployments ordered today (which I'll no doubt get first!)

Phil


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome Phil. Quite a little haul you've got incoming!


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

A white diver! Yes, I knew I needed one when I looked at it. How did I not know that white diver is a must for every collection?


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

nice! I have being waiting for this to be released, on the US side, no luck yet. Source?
And please moore pics/review when it arrives!


m0rt said:


> I have this incoming, finally!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

MEzz said:


> nice! I have being waiting for this to be released, on the US side, no luck yet. Source?
> And please moore pics/review when it arrives!


Are you saying that the American company Hamilton have released this in Germany for before US? That can't be right. I've seen it for sale here and there, just google the product ID. H35405741


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Welcome Phil. Quite a little haul you've got incoming!


Yes, gone a bit mad.... Watch fund is now empty and for a couple of months to come. Hope I don't see anything else I like!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

On a whim, I ordered the Android Alien:










And this Seiko 5 (SNK801K):


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

James_ said:


>


You have that actual watch in all its glory inbound? If so, I salute you.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Yup and I'll wear it. I got my dad, my sister and her boyfriend all solar atomic G Shocks. All pretty cool ones. Hopefully it will get a good laugh when we are all together. I'll try and get a group wrist shot.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Casio MDV 106 ($38.38 from Amazon) and Maratac stitched composite band from CountyComm (on sale for $6.00)


----------



## truman3 (Nov 30, 2013)

Got this in the mail today... and I'm pretty happy about it!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

while Hamilton origins are American, it is now owned by Swatch and is very much a swiss company, so Europe ( and germany!) gets it first.  Thanks for the ID, I shall google the !#!$ of it.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I blame it on you guys..and the recommendations for the essential watches in your collection.

and I blame it on the voices...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

MEzz said:


> while Hamilton origins are American, it is now owned by Swatch and is very much a swiss company, so Europe ( and germany!) gets it first.  Thanks for the ID, I shall google the !#!$ of it.


Oh. Ah. Right.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

The strap came in for my SNZH. I like the color alot, but it'll need to take some time to soften up a bit. Plus I'll need to change the buckle.....not loving the brushed look with the watch.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

a week more to go....


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Parted with a Hamilton, an Obris Morgan, a Vostok Amphibian and an Aevig. Some of those funds are going back into savings, but some went to this:








Super stoked!


----------



## Pj.....o5 (Aug 8, 2014)

Just received this titanium robert swan super tough from the bay.... very happy...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Pj.....o5 said:


> Just received this titanium robert swan super tough from the bay.... very happy...


love it. probably the toughest lookin watch out there...

hope you have appropriate tool for crown..a only screwdown crown that deserves its name in full


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Pj.....o5 said:


> Just received this titanium robert swan super tough from the bay.... very happy...


I like it. It looks like it was pulled off of this.


----------



## Pj.....o5 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks... lol.. the resemblance is uncanny....


----------



## jlgoh (Feb 6, 2014)

off the bay...


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on this










Been after a quartz beater for a while. Now to get a NATO for it, I am thinking either black with pvd fittings for a stealth look or orange for an in your face look.


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

Of the Bay


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

(Photo Credit: sarasate)

Have this incoming.. As a real watch to wear for water sports and not baby it.








(Photo Credit: Jake)

This piece will be as usual, babied. Love the look of this!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

That Dagaz looks awesome


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> That Dagaz looks awesome


Thanks Brad! I can't resist awesomeness..


----------



## Connavar (Apr 30, 2014)

Is it me or is the "2" and the "10" on this HMT (post 4783) incorrectly aligned and should be facing towards the outside of the watch ??


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheap case for a project from Ebay:


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Just got this. My first attempt. Let's hope it turns out OK.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

tomead said:


> Of the Bay
> View attachment 1591610


Love those lugs, tomead!


----------



## 3wheeler7 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi
After buying an 8926OB a couple of months ago (and loving it!) I've now ordered a 9403, same watch but a bit less sub-like.








Regards
Tony


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

tomead said:


> Of the Bay
> View attachment 1591610


Nice find. Do you have a model/ref.#?


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Little introduction of me; love began with a Omega SMP, have it for 7,5 years now and got my second watch, a Stowa Flieger AutoDate, gor my 30th birthday.

What I will have in the mail is this, probally next weekend, Vostok Europe Kosmodrom, which is a WUS limited, nr 84.










Actually the whole affordable theme quite attracts to me as my budget will be cut from going into a more expensive realm of watches.

I allready see some suggestions on a chrono which will be my next, but I dont like quartz or solar.... Any suggestions on a 500-750 euros automatic chrono?


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

I swear I should be a spokesperson for Countycomm. My third Maratac.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Finally bit the bullet and made a M2M deal on an Orange Monster. Excited to see what all the fuss is about and already wondering which watch I'll have to move if the monster demands enough wrist time.









(seller's photo)


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

JLesinski said:


> Nice find. Do you have a model/ref.#?


Not yet, the only thing I could tell from the pictures was that it's from 1969 (M9).


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

On their way.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Decided to pick up one of these


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

GuessWho said:


> Decided to pick up one of these


Guess Who can't blame you?


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> Decided to pick up one of these


Nice, I used to have a gold tone one when I was a teen, a gift from my dad.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Birthday watch inbound! Timex Expedition Trail Shock T49612. (Won't be on the wrist for a couple more weeks, though.)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Sold my Doxa 1200T and I just paid for this Doxa 1500T. The size is going to be better for me. I think I'll have it on Friday.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Always wanted one of these. I like to be different from the crowd, and I think this makes a great gshock alternative. Looks like it would make a great outdoor beater.



Fullers1845 said:


> Birthday watch inbound! Timex Expedition Trail Shock T49612. (Won't be on the wrist for a couple more weeks, though.)


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I'd like to get a Rolex GMT Master II someday, so I've decided to get one of these and see how it looks on me.


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Fonseca said:


> Orient Symphony, work gave me a fifty dollar Amazon gift card. So, I had to snatch one up!
> 
> View attachment 1575751


It's astonishing how a watch like this can be bought for so little money.....looks superb and with an in house movement.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This... I can not wait. I've been wanting one for several months.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> This... I can not wait. I've been wanting one for several months.
> 
> View attachment 1595760


Well done sir. Very well done. Congrats. Love mine. Blue is stunning.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Well done sir. Very well done. Congrats. Love mine. Blue is stunning.


Thanks. I've been wanting the blue one for months now. Glad to catch another White Whale.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> This... I can not wait. I've been wanting one for several months.
> 
> View attachment 1595760


I saw it in the sales corner and almost enquired.

Congrats.


----------



## sujith (Jul 6, 2014)

My first watch after becoming a wus addict. Hasn't reached me yet. resting at cousin's place... just love it from the pics itself


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

My Seiko 5 and Android Alien arrived earlier this week. Love 'em both:


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> I saw it in the sales corner and almost enquired.
> 
> Congrats.


Well I'm glad I jumped on it first ;-)


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Well I'm glad I jumped on it first ;-)


Congrats buddy! I saw the ad one f29, but ya beat me to it. :-!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> This... I can not wait. I've been wanting one for several months.
> 
> View attachment 1595760


I wasn't in the market for one but I may if I keep seeing pictures of it. It's a beautiful piece. Congrats!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

djwhyse said:


> Congrats buddy! I saw the ad one f29, but ya beat me to it. :-!





SteamJ said:


> I wasn't in the market for one but I may if I keep seeing pictures of it. It's a beautiful piece. Congrats!


Thank you guys. I was actually considering amother purchase, but this came along and had to go for it.

SteamJ, I'll make sure I do a nice photo shoot of it to see if I can convince you ;-)


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I rarely post here and now I have a few in a row, cool.

New toys to play with. My first attempt.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> I rarely post here and now I have a few in a row, cool.
> 
> New toys to play with. My first attempt.


Nice. Is that a pre-packaged kit?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Nice. Is that a pre-packaged kit?


No. Got an Invicta 8926 from Amazon and order a bunch of parts and tools from Otto Frei and Esslinger. Not sure what I'm going to build, but so far I'm having a blast.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

I dare not say that it is mine, until it is on my wrist. 36mm Omega AT 2504.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Just grabbed one of these from f29:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just grabbed one of these from f29:
> 
> View attachment 1596935


What model is this? wear it in good health!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

SteamJ said:


> What model is this? wear it in good health!


Steinhart Military Automatic:

Military automatic black - gallery - Steinhart Watches


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

That Steinhart looks fantastic! Getting so close myself to buying a Steinhart. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

tokeisukei said:


> That Steinhart looks fantastic! Getting so close myself to buying a Steinhart.


----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

I have one of these -









to pair with this watch









as I do not like the brown strap - what do you think?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Birthday watch inbound! Timex Expedition Trail Shock T49612. (Won't be on the wrist for a couple more weeks, though.)


Whoa, that's pretty awesome. Many happy returns!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Finally here!!!

Take a look.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1597704


For an as of yet unnamed watch, I assume?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> For an as of yet unnamed watch, I assume?


As you can tell, it will be a dressy, understated piece.


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

With hope that the Magestime has a Felsa 692.


----------



## Banana_stand (Jul 7, 2014)

After stalking these forums for a few months and trying to decide on my first automatic. Found the Orient Ray on sale and ordered it right away with a spring bar tool so I can replace that rubber strap with the dolphins.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

My first Parnis


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1597704


I'm not sure how those fancy 'organic' springbars are going to hold up...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

The Doxa 1500T is here. Luckily I had the tools I needed to resize it here at work so it's already on and it's absolutely perfect. The seller told me he'd rate it at 98% conservatively an he wasn't kidding. He bought it from Doxa only a few months ago and there's not a mark on it. It's also the perfect size so it was the right choice to flip the 1200T and grab this one.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

VSA alliance mechanical will be here on Tuesday.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> The Doxa 1500T is here. Luckily I had the tools I needed to resize it here at work so it's already on and it's absolutely perfect. The seller told me he'd rate it at 98% conservatively an he wasn't kidding. He bought it from Doxa only a few months ago and there's not a mark on it. It's also the perfect size so it was the right choice to flip the 1200T and grab this one.
> 
> View attachment 1597931


Congrats Jason. Looks great. Orange dial=Doxa in my opinion.


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Swiss Army Chrono Classic just came in today


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

Got this g shock g2900 form local classifieds









Needed a watch during my workouts and jogging


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> The Doxa 1500T is here. Luckily I had the tools I needed to resize it here at work so it's already on and it's absolutely perfect. The seller told me he'd rate it at 98% conservatively an he wasn't kidding. He bought it from Doxa only a few months ago and there's not a mark on it. It's also the perfect size so it was the right choice to flip the 1200T and grab this one.
> 
> View attachment 1597931


It really does look great. How do you like the orange vs blue?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> It really does look great. How do you like the orange vs blue?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Orange is definitely the way to go with Doxa. The blue was stunning but this is both historic and stunning. The orange is very impressive and the dial is printed so crisply that everything stands out that much better.

Here's a better shot showing off the dial.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Orange is definitely the way to go with Doxa. The blue was stunning but this is both historic and stunning. The orange is very impressive and the dial is printed so crisply that everything stands out that much better.
> 
> Here's a better shot showing off the dial.
> 
> View attachment 1598074


You're making me rethink my 1200t pre-order with this, but I've really moved from a 40-44mm sweet spot towards a 38-42mm sweet spot, so I may be OK.

Yours looks great on you and I'm a big fan of the orange and since Doxa brought it to market it was the best choice for me.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## carlos20_co (Jul 30, 2014)

TysonJones said:


> View attachment 1598038
> 
> 
> Swiss Army Chrono Classic just came in today


It looks really nice, I bought one of this last week and I'm still waiting for it. I got a call from fedex yesterday saying that it was held in customs because some details with the invoice, so I hope to have it here next week. Now that I saw your pics, I can't wait, it looks fantastic. Great watch.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> You're making me rethink my 1200t pre-order with this, but I've really moved from a 40-44mm sweet spot towards a 38-42mm sweet spot, so I may be OK.
> 
> Yours looks great on you and I'm a big fan of the orange and since Doxa brought it to market it was the best choice for me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


What's your wrist size? I have a 7.5" wrist. Doxa shows the 1200T as being ideal up to a 7.5" wrist and then the larger watches they consider 7.5" and up. I think if you have smaller than a 7.5" wrist and, better yet, 7" and under the 1200T should be perfect for you. And I can't recommend the orange dial highly enough.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

paulsb said:


> I have one of these -
> 
> View attachment 1597608
> 
> ...


I have the same watch on order but I am thinking either a black NATO for a stealth look or an orange NATO for an in your face look


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> What's your wrist size? I have a 7.5" wrist. Doxa shows the 1200T as being ideal up to a 7.5" wrist and then the larger watches they consider 7.5" and up. I think if you have smaller than a 7.5" wrist and, better yet, 7" and under the 1200T should be perfect for you. And I can't recommend the orange dial highly enough.


I'm a just shy of a 7.5" wrist myself, so I'm right on the border line. I'm trending smaller lately, so I hope it's a good size for me.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> I'm a just shy of a 7.5" wrist myself, so I'm right on the border line. I'm trending smaller lately, so I hope it's a good size for me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I think you'll be good. With your wrist size and the desire to go smaller the 1200T should be absolutely perfect for you. When are you expecting it?


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I think you'll be good. With your wrist size and the desire to go smaller the 1200T should be absolutely perfect for you. When are you expecting it?


The pre-order said the last batch would be ready in September.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Another digital


----------



## 1839cc (Mar 14, 2012)

I bought a Casio DW-5000 reissue from an auction site. This will be my first steel case/screwback G-Shock. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Today this extremely affordable beauty is coming in, Seiko SKN807:









Image is a repost from WUS, very nice pic


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1597704


Talk about a quick turnaround! Less than 24 hours later and it's here. 















I just need something to put it on now.


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Talk about a quick turnaround! Less than 24 hours later and it's here.
> 
> I just need something to put it on now.


Very nice, also the detailed lettering on the buckle. Enjoy it and please show us when it's on a watch


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Just got this snk807 in the mail. Changed the original canvas strap with this brown buffalo


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Oops. Wrong thread.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

As I cannot afford a Omega Seamaster got this .








First Accurist so see what its like.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

sv3rr3;8232[IMG said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/16/3asahese.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that strap. Good choice


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

Despite not seeing any reviews of it I decided to try the Ticino Marine Chronometer, and it's on its way now from Miami. Hope it doesn't suck!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm crazy, just got one watch delivered (as you saw), have one more ordered since a while back from MonsterWatch, a Black Bay homage based on the SKX007 ... no pictures, since my combo does not exist yet, as far as I know.

... and today I saw this watch. And ordered it.










Pic borrowed from this thread. And I need a detox.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Was looking to see when my Accurist would be delivered, and saw this for just £46 free postage. Damn, just had to do it.









No more . Still 4 out and 2 in this month so not too bad.


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Man I've got to stop this watch buying lark. I've got an SKX009 in the post that I just won on eBay.


----------



## nosduj (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## jconnt (Jul 1, 2014)

Vostok and all black nato on the way


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Mako XL...blue

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

Too clean to pass up. I need to cut the cord on my computer or get some psychological help. At least I have so many watches my wife doesn't notice the additions.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Got it today.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/man-wear-worlds-ugliest-casio-g-shock-gw6900-$40-1067802.html


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Citizen BM8476-07E came today










Changed out the stock strap. Now do I go do in your face









Or stealth mode









(On a 20mm NATO as the black 22mm NATO I have on order has yet to arrive)


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Underwatermechanic said:


> Citizen BM8476-07E came today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about split the difference mode?

The Racer X NATO Strap w/ Polished Hardware


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

GoJoshGo said:


> How about split the difference mode?
> 
> The Racer X NATO Strap w/ Polished Hardware
> 
> View attachment 1601396


Too many choices lol


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My laguna it's finally here. The watch is more beautiful than anticipated. I will do a more detailed photo shoot soon. But in the meantime...

























Switch to an aftermarket brown leather strap.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Not sure how this happened


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Not sure how this happened
> View attachment 1601525


Very nice Brad. I was looking at something slightly similar on ebay, until it realized it was being sold by International Watchman. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

ScratchWorks on Etsy


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

Oct Nov arrival


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> ScratchWorks on Etsy


Cheers! I keep forgetting about Etsy being a good source.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Gazza74 said:


> Cheers! I keep forgetting about Etsy being a good source.


Me too. I browse a lot of places quite often and don't buy, but when I go there I always end up buying something.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Not sure I am really "feeling" them.
They seem a mm off.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> My laguna it's finally here. The watch is more beautiful than anticipated. I will do a more detailed photo shoot soon. But in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 1601505
> 
> ...


Sigh, I really think I need to get one of these...



Bradjhomes said:


> Not sure how this happened
> View attachment 1601525


I don't know how it happened either but it's one of those mysteries that are better accepted and enjoyed.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Sigh, I really think I need to get one of these...
> 
> Yes you do. I can not stop looking at it. It feels great on the wrist. The bracelet is solid and feels great, but I had this strap waiting for it.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seiko SNKN01


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gorgeous. Wish I could afford one.


EL_GEEk said:


> My laguna it's finally here. The watch is more beautiful than anticipated. I will do a more detailed photo shoot soon. But in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 1601505
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DiverBob said:


> Seiko SNKN01


Is that one of the new releases? It's gorgeous. Very nice pickup DB!

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Yes the new fall 2014 retro style. Will post pics tomorrow when it arrives

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New watch box is here. Chose the 6 watch box to tempt myself to restrict my purchases. 3 out of the 6 slots are filled, one more will be filled tomorrow.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> New watch box is here. Chose the 6 watch box to tempt myself to restrict my purchases. 3 out of the 6 slots are filled, one more will be filled tomorrow.


Better order a second one now, so when you fill the first one, you can be sure to have a matching second one


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Is that one of the new releases? It's gorgeous. Very nice pickup DB!
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.





DiverBob said:


> Yes the new fall 2014 retro style. Will post pics tomorrow when it arrives
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


I love the design of this new style. What did you pay for it? I ask because Verizon has a rewards program and I can get it for $104 after using rewards points but I can't find it elsewhere so I don't know of that's a good price for it.


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Off goes the Helson Tortuga. With a Spectre and a Doxa in orange I didn't really have the need to keep a third watch in orange. The Tortuga is close enough in style and color to the Doxa to make it superfluous anyway. I traded it for a Dievas Classico that's shipping to me today. I've been wanting to try out the brand for a while and I like the look of this one. I should have it in a few days before the GTG.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Got it for $149. 104 is a nice price : )

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DiverBob said:


> Got it for $149. 104 is a nice price : )
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'd love to get your impression when you get it. If you like it I may go for it myself.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> I love the design of this new style. What did you pay for it? I ask because Verizon has a rewards program and I can get it for $104 after using rewards points but I can't find it elsewhere so I don't know of that's a good price for it.


Just saw it on Amazon for $175, although only 1 left in stock at the moment. Also saw an ended listing on ebay for $139.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Will post pictures up when it arrives today 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Off goes the Helson Tortuga. With a Spectre and a Doxa in orange I didn't really have the need to keep a third watch in orange. The Tortuga is close enough in style and color to the Doxa to make it superfluous anyway. I traded it for a Dievas Classico that's shipping to me today. I've been wanting to try out the brand for a while and I like the look of this one. I should have it in a few days before the GTG.
> 
> View attachment 1602162


Nice pick up J. Would love to hear your impressions. I've also been curious about Dievas.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Nice pick up J. Would love to hear your impressions. I've also been curious about Dievas.


Will do. I should have it before the weekend.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

neurogenesis said:


> Better order a second one now, so when you fill the first one, you can be sure to have a matching second one


Lol my fiance had gifted me a 10 watch box earlier, in which we keep both mine and her watches. I got this one as that was filling up, and also I want to fix 6 good affordable watches, which I wear regularly, and be stable with it for a long time.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Pictures do this watch no justice. Absolutely beautiful ! 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

This thread is worse than Drunk EBay.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DiverBob said:


> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


Wow, that is a good looking Seiko. I still have profits from a sale and I might see where they're going.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

DiverBob said:


> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


Love those Seikos!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DiverBob said:


> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


OK, now you're just taunting me on purpose. I'm really thinking I might have to get one of these.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> OK, now you're just taunting me on purpose. I'm really thinking I might have to get one of these.


Also, that can't possibly be safe...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

sv3rr3 said:


> Very nice, also the detailed lettering on the buckle. Enjoy it and please show us when it's on a watch


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Finally caved in


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> My laguna it's finally here. The watch is more beautiful than anticipated. I will do a more detailed photo shoot soon. But in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 1601505
> 
> ...





Bradjhomes said:


> Not sure how this happened
> View attachment 1601525





Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1602594
> 
> View attachment 1602595


Definitely a huge winner here, Brad. Congrats!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

DiverBob said:


> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


Great looking watch, Bob. Thanks for the pictures! How big is it?


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

44mm I believe









Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Which sellers are carrying the new seikos?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sammygator said:


> Which sellers are carrying the new seikos?


Also interested to know.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

VSA alliance mechanical just arrived. More and better pics later.


----------



## Tyler Dordun (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm here in the US and having an impossible time obtaining this watch. No one that sells it will ship it to the states. I've put in a considerable amount of hours to get where I am right now, messaging you specifically (I am not able to send you a private message). Did you ever do a review of this watch and if so, how did it hold up? Is it worth me further pursuing it? 

Please respond,

Cory M.R.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Also interested to know.


There is a guy in Cerritos that sells Seiko, Citizen and Pulsar. I went to his shop on a lunch break and he had Monsters that are only available in Japan, so he maybe worth a look.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> VSA alliance mechanical just arrived.


Oo, that's lovely, blowfish!
It looks so much better irl than in the seller's pic you posted. I would have totally passed it by, and here you are with a classy, elegant watch. Congrats!


----------



## Wotton1981 (Aug 17, 2014)

Just arrived


----------



## Triode (Jul 31, 2014)

That guy! Just ordered - pictures to follow 
(pic borrowed from jopex - thanks!)


----------



## bonkinator4 (Feb 9, 2013)

Got a package in..










Inside..










White Shark diver! 










Wristshot


----------



## DesiHype (Sep 6, 2013)

Just got this little guy in yesterday from London. Nothing too fancy, but clean look and sporty!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hjaldur (Apr 24, 2014)

Got a package from Russia yesterday! I've been wanting to get a Vostok for some time now and when I mentioned them to some friends they became really interested as well. We decided to join up and order a couple to see what all the fuss is about! Top left one is mine :roll:.

I swapped the bracelet for a green nato and decided to put the metal bracelet on my Orient Flight, something I have wanted to try for some time now. I think it looks good!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Hjaldur said:


> Got a package from Russia yesterday! I've been wanting to get a Vostok for some time now and when I mentioned them to some friends they became really interested as well. We decided to join up and order a couple to see what all the fuss is about! Top left one is mine :roll:.
> 
> I swapped the bracelet for a green nato and decided to put the metal bracelet on my Orient Flight, something I have wanted to try for some time now. I think it looks good!
> 
> ...


Good choice. The Vostok you picked is the nicest of the bunch. As for the bracelet, you'd be better off spending $20 for a cheap one on eBay. The Vostok "sadistic hair tearer" is one of the worst bracelets you're going to find anywhere.


----------



## Hjaldur (Apr 24, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Good choice. The Vostok you picked is the nicest of the bunch. As for the bracelet, you'd be better off spending $20 for a cheap one on eBay. The Vostok "sadistic hair tearer" is one of the worst bracelets you're going to find anywhere.


Haha, thanks for the tip. I haven't worn it much yet but it doesn't sound nice! I'll look into replacing it at some point.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Got a great deal on this one. I don't know if I'm going to keep it since I didn't like the first bambino.


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Gisae said:


> Got a great deal on this one. I don't know if I'm going to keep it since I didn't like the first bambino.


Why did you buy it then?


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Beena said:


> Why did you buy it then?


Because I didn't like the dial of the first one when I saw it IRL. It made the watch look really big. I do like this dial, and since it's more cluttered it will probably tone the size down a bit.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Also interested to know.


Alright, I remembered the name of the place, Time City. It's actually in Artesia, very difficult to tell when you've crossed over to another city in this area. Google the place (Time City Artesia) for the number and ask for Nara, he'll be able to answer whether or not he has new stuff in. I didn't buy anything when I visited the store, but customer service was great!


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

The summer is almost over...so another midsize diver is being added to my collection. 

My first Jubilee bracelet as well.

SKX013


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

This nato for my Omega  Repost from WUS


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

DiverBob said:


> Pictures do this watch no justice. Absolutely beautiful !
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


I just ordered the same. I blame you and your pics


----------



## ShenR (Feb 15, 2012)

Some natos from cheapestnatos. Need some variation instead of my ss bracelets


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

7 dollar real leather nato strap.. Gotta love eBay 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Shouldn't have looked a Meranom...



















That should satisfy my Russian craving for at least one month;-)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

The Dievas Classico has arrived. Some might call it a fairly sizable watch.

Seems fairly normal sized from this angle, no?









But at 18mm high it's anthing but petite.

















I honestly like the watch but I don't know that I can do one this tall. It was worth trading for since I wanted to try out Dievas for a while but there's a good chance I make this one available for sale or trade at the GTG on Saturday or on F29.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Reminds me of my Android Divemaster Espionage. Cool looking watch, but massive. It's wearable, but not my first choice.

So whats next?



SteamJ said:


> The Dievas Classico has arrived. Some might call it a fairly sizable watch.
> 
> Seems fairly normal sized from this angle, no?
> 
> ...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> Reminds me of my Android Divemaster Espionage. Cool looking watch, but massive. It's wearable, but not my first choice.
> 
> So whats next?


Good question. I'm going to wear it for the rest of the day and see how it feels and if I can keep it. It's a good quality watch. ETA 2824-2 movement and sapphire crystal but the thickness just seems a bit much. If I decide to not keep it then I'll see if anyone is interested on a trade on Saturday and, if not, it goes up FSOT by Sunday. Dievas watches tend to be very hard to re-sell though so I expect I'll have it in my possession for a while.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Not quite incoming yet, but I'm this far from pulling the trigger on of these








With one of these









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Ive got my first affordable in. Untill now very nice, the strap is crap comparing to my other leather strapped watch, but thats not a that big issue.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DanielW said:


> Ive got my first affordable in. Untill now very nice, the strap is crap comparing to my other leather strapped watch, but thats not a that big issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the new LE that was arranged through the Russian forum? It looks good.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

DanielW said:


> Ive got my first affordable in. Untill now very nice, the strap is crap comparing to my other leather strapped watch, but thats not a that big issue.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Been waiting to see a wrist shot of that one, came out looking very nice! Congrats!

I found the leather strap my VE came on was decent quality, although it was wayyy too long.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Yep thats the LE.

Im allready on the hunt for another strap, it might get custom made.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Bonka (Jul 2, 2011)

My latest find, and it's a dandy b-) Been looking for months for something within my criteria and used SARB031's rarely come up.



















Aristo 4H101SMIL aka "Aristocrat."

It replaces my lusting over the 031 and it has many traditional cues to boot. The 37.5mm, chunky retro style applied indices, plain white dial with an almost metallic champagne hue reflection right down to the domed acrylic crystal. ETA 2824-2 so easy service. Threw on a black Fluco to replace the Milanese bracelet.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just purchased Citizen 8110


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Just received this today! First Russian watch, and she's just about as old as I am.


----------



## imlying (Jan 13, 2014)

Picture is borrowed from bj_key2003!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

. New mesh bracelet for Vostok Amohibia.


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

DarkShot said:


> Just received this today! First Russian watch, and she's just about as old as I am.


What a beauty! Model? Brand?
I want one.
Congratulations for such a nice watch

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

debasercl said:


> What a beauty! Model? Brand?
> I want one.
> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Looks like the Poljot dual time or alarm, classic. 
Also debasercl, nice choice of phone. I had a G for a while, that's what led me to the Nexus 5.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah its a Poljot alarm from the 90s. I didn't really have much else to go off of in terms of the exact model, I just scoped out eBay for a few weeks in the hopes of one popping up and I got lucky. It's smaller than I thought but I love it either way.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

..curiosity killed the cat. I just had to try this: Gigandet Chrono


----------



## nezadinkzveries (Oct 18, 2013)

let us know impresions when it arrives 


sinner777 said:


> ..curiosity killed the cat. I just had to try this: Gigandet Chrono


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

DarkShot said:


> Yeah its a Poljot alarm from the 90s. I didn't really have much else to go off of in terms of the exact model, I just scoped out eBay for a few weeks in the hopes of one popping up and I got lucky. It's smaller than I thought but I love it either way.


@ nezadinkzveries: will do so. I will make my first review on WUS

@ darkshot: nice catch. friend of mine had one ,a lso form 90-ies, with screw in caseback and mineral crystal in mint condition. around 38 mm is actually not a small watch, crowns are big and L2L is probably around 43 mm. and just be careful not to overwind the alarm that is the weak pint...stunning little alarm watches.


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bulova Accutron II Snorkel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

So, I canceled my SKX007 custom mod order, since I basically got no money left and realized I mainly wanted the president bracelet, not the watch. Might get one in the future.

But, today, this morning, in fantastic little box, I got a custom made strap for my Pan Europ from Stone Creek Straps - Home. I haven't managed to take a proper picture to show it off, but here are two tries.


















A few hours later, my Zelos Helmsman showed up. Very speedy delivery. And it is stunning ... I think I managed to make it even more stunning actually by putting it on a strapcode endmill bracelet. What do you think?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Both NH35A automatics. 13928 & 11753 whose dial glows in the dark.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My Parnis has arrived! The case and bracelet are excellent quality, and I'm loving the ceramic bezel. The clasp unfortunately is a piece of crap. I had to go at it with a dremel for a bit to make it fit my wrist. It works for now, but if anyone has an extra 18mm sub clasp let me know!


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Wanted to take my dress watch-level a bit higher so i ordered this beauty  


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelstickler (Jul 22, 2014)

JSAR II






Image credit: senna89wc12
and
Maratac GPT


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I borrowed this from Ben at Tempest for the GTG tomorrow and now I'm buying it. I just totally fell in love with the bezel, the ceramic dial and the super domed crystal. It's only about 22mm thick.


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

Wanted a black chrono, this Timex was just the right price. The orange accents sold me on it.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> I borrowed this from Ben at Tempest for the GTG tomorrow and now I'm buying it. I just totally fell in love with the bezel, the ceramic dial and the super domed crystal. It's only about 22mm thick.
> 
> View attachment 1606628
> 
> ...


So which one of your currents are you going to sell? ;-)

Nice pick up.


----------



## SuperMeh (Jan 26, 2014)

Trading my Seiko Blumo for this very nice Aramar Arctic Ocean and a brown leather from the bay, plus two more invicta 8926oc's to be moded the dive watches are taking over my collection.













So I brought another Parnis Porto and brown shoes spice up the watch box













All pix pinched from the sellers


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> So which one of your currents are you going to sell? ;-)
> 
> Nice pick up.


It's big but it's so good looking in person and outrageously comfortable. It was a display model so it has a couple of small dings on the side of the case (that you can barely see) so Ben made me an offer I couldn't refuse.

I believe I'll be selling my Dievas. Both are really thick and I prefer the Tempest by far. I'm still following my own rules.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The Tempest looks like it will wear much better.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> The Tempest looks like it will wear much better.


I agree with Brad. I love that dome crystal on the Tempest. Looks great on your wrist.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Seiko Lord Matic 5606 - 7260 (if everything goes well) should land tomorow. With original box and bracelet. Always wanted to snag one of these babies but they were either on other part of the world or completely wrecked. Movement is interesting: hacking and handwinding. just hope that quickset function will work properly - this is a weak point of this movement. If it works - it will be very nice looking vintage automatic


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know how these things keep happening.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I don't know how these things keep happening.
> 
> View attachment 1607204


We do, Mark. Every one of us on this thread knows well and good. ?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My recently arrived Parnis sub GMT's clasp is pretty unbearable even after going at it with a dremel, so I'm getting an oyster bracelet from amazon for the clasp.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

The clasp was my only complaint on the Parnis GMT. It was a nice watch, but difficult to get your hand through



plot said:


> My recently arrived Parnis sub GMT's clasp is pretty unbearable even after going at it with a dremel, so I'm getting an oyster bracelet from amazon for the clasp.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Hamilton H32505511


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

A few hours later, my Zelos Helmsman showed up. Very speedy delivery. And it is stunning ... I think I managed to make it even more stunning actually by putting it on a strapcode endmill bracelet. What do you think?







[/QUOTE]

Very nice, like that a lot - you must have serial number one looking at the website...
Any chance of some more pictures, this might be my next purchase.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

It's number 31/50 actually.


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

Arr ok, their website doesn't update then.
Less time that I thought, doh!

Looks nice though, thanks


----------



## sharkyfisher (Mar 6, 2014)

plot said:


> My Parnis has arrived! The case and bracelet are excellent quality, and I'm loving the ceramic bezel. The clasp unfortunately is a piece of crap.


Wasn't one of these by any chance was it? 








Absolutely useless trying to get it over your hand! I had to swap mine for a bagelsport clasp I had laying about


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Yep, precisely that one...it's definitely a pain to put on, especially after coming back from the beach with sunburn :O


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

After recommending this in another thread, I just had to order it for myself

SARG003


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I sold my Bambino and I'm happy to buy from Long Island Watch again&#8230;


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I still want one of these. I recommend it all the time. Post some pics when you get it. There are very few other than stock pics from websites selling them.



millenbop said:


> After recommending this in another thread, I just had to order it for myself
> 
> SARG003
> 
> View attachment 1607996


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> I still want one of these. I recommend it all the time. Post some pics when you get it. There are very few other than stock pics from websites selling them.


Will do!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

One sub follows the other :roll:


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Fall 2014 Retro series


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm broke but happy.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ 




It's like raaaaaiiiiiiiiaaaaaiiiiin...


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

millenbop said:


> After recommending this in another thread, I just had to order it for myself
> 
> SARG003
> 
> View attachment 1607996


Love it man! I can foresee myself ordering the cream one in a moment of weakness.  Nice pickup!!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

The shroud from one of these:









to make this:



look like kind of like one of these:








(Thanks to the WIS I stole the photos from!)


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

Feedbacker said:


> View attachment 1606632
> 
> 
> Wanted a black chrono, this Timex was just the right price. The orange accents sold me on it.


Never thought I'd say this, but I think may favorite watch is a Timex. This is so comfy and sized exactly right. Really stoked.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Love it man! I can foresee myself ordering the cream one in a moment of weakness.  Nice pickup!!


Thanks! Ordered from Rakuten (Seiko3s), heard lots of good stuff about them. I will post pics and perhaps a small review as I did with the Landeron.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Just arrived. All sorts of nice and shiny


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

DarkShot said:


> Just arrived. All sorts of nice and shiny


Wow, that's lovely. What's the model?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My collection is missing a square watch and a funky seventies watch.
This nineties reissue of a seventies rally diver should fill those gaps ?

















Sellers photos


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

merl said:


> My collection is missing a square watch and a funky seventies watch.
> This nineties reissue of a seventies rally diver should fill those gaps 


Very nice. I've seen these and I love them. One day I need to get one. Congrats!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Very nice. I've seen these and I love them. One day I need to get one. Congrats!


Thanks m8!


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

merl said:


> My collection is missing a square watch and a funky seventies watch.
> This nineties reissue of a seventies rally diver should fill those gaps 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED one of those...


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been wanting one of those. Saw one a month ago, and wasn't looking to spend money at the time. It was much cheaper than the second one I came across, and really regret not buying it. I am becoming more and more jealous of your collection.



merl said:


> My collection is missing a square watch and a funky seventies watch.
> This nineties reissue of a seventies rally diver should fill those gaps 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texas_timex (Mar 6, 2012)

To help me endure the incredible heat of the dog days of summer, I've ordered the NØRSK Ice Princess!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

whatmeworry said:


> Wow, that's lovely. What's the model?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


It is! It's an Orient Disk ER200DW0. The case back display is tinted green too and it feels really well built for a ~$250 watch.

The best part is I stumbled across a crazy deal for it, Dutyfreeisland was selling it for $130 shipped. I jumped on that like a fat kid going for ice cream. First Orient watch, second automatic and third mechanical overall. Needless to say, I'm impressed with it.

There are different colour variations of the disk line as well as both a white dial and PVD case version of this exact model too. I really lucked out, since I got it for less than one would pay for a Bambino or Union.

There are a couple more pictures by a fellow WIS you could check out.


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Uzi protector beater watch with tritium illumination


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

cool! what is the model number on this one?


merl said:


> My collection is missing a square watch and a funky seventies watch.
> This nineties reissue of a seventies rally diver should fill those gaps 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks, SBSS013 and SKZ071


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Posting it again, I just love this thing.


----------



## happynz (Jul 29, 2014)

Just received this today. Cheers Mr Postman. 
Handsome wee thing, this Akash. Even has a warranty. Alright!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

While arguably not as cool as Merl's Seiko 5, I've got one of the 50th anniversary editions on the way:








Model SRP427


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Coming from Russia. Could be a long wait I suspect.Still time to choose a strap I guess.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> While arguably not as cool as Merl's Seiko 5, I've got one of the 50th anniversary editions on the way:
> 
> View attachment 1610622
> 
> Model SRP427


It has its own coolness, enjoy!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Picked up a couple of second hand affordables for a good deal on ebay recently. Didnt really mean to get a yin/yang set but that is just how the auctions went.

Casio AMW330-B - arrived with some minor wear, paid $20 shipped. Slapped it on a black and grey nato as soon as it arrived.








And an AMW330 is on its way. $21 shipped. Should be here tomorrow. Going to ditch the rubber on this one too but not sure what I am replacing it with yet.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I just ordered a Victorinox 241148 from watchzworld.com. I know it's hit or miss with that vendor from what I've read here. The 241148 has been discontinued and they were the only vendor that had it. I emailed them before I ordered to make sure it was actually in stock, and it was. Fingers crossed.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I like the picture. Great work


DarkShot said:


> Posting it again, I just love this thing.


I believe they came out in 1997, may be wrong. Saw two for sale last month. Going for about $400


MEzz said:


> cool! what is the model number on this one?


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

This is my first purchase and it's on its way. 
Searching for the next one already.


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

A nice Omega De Ville caliber 625 dress watch for my wife.

In the affordables section because at $150, it was extremely affordable!


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

tcortinag said:


> This is my first purchase and it's on its way.
> Searching for the next one already.
> View attachment 1611273


Love that one. Where did you get it from? How much did you pay? If you don't mind telling. 

What'd the model number?


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

I gifted myself a Wenger Roadster for my birthday! An excellent deal for 50$ new with tags

{image stolen from the internet}


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bulova Accutron Amerigo Chrono!

Bought used for £175!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I've wanted this one for soooooo long. I had the Rosso Corsa version and loved it, but the DBR has always eluded me.

Until now


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> I've wanted this one for soooooo long. I had the Rosso Corsa version and loved it, but the DBR has always eluded me.
> 
> Until now
> 
> View attachment 1611771


Very nice pickup! That's a very good example how to design a motor sports watch without using the pretty over-used racing stripes.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

josha840 said:


> Love that one. Where did you get it from? How much did you pay? If you don't mind telling.
> 
> What'd the model number?


That looks like an Orient Chicane. The white dial model is FER1X001W0

I don't know what the price equivalent in Mexico (or Sweden) would be, but in the U.S. they usually cost about $100-150 USD. Long Island Watch in the US (the largest Orient dealer, I believe) has them for $97 on the Grey Market. They're not very expensive and one of the few Orients with a display case back.

I've though about buying them many times, but they're just a little small for my size preference at 39mm/20mm lugs. The blue dial version is also very nice.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

millenbop said:


> Very nice pickup! That's a very good example how to design a motor sports watch without using the pretty over-used racing stripes.


But I _like _racing stripes :-(


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> That looks like an Orient Chicane. The white dial model is FER1X001W0
> 
> I don't know what the price equivalent in Mexico (or Sweden) would be, but in the U.S. they usually cost about $100-150 USD. Long Island Watch in the US (the largest Orient dealer, I believe) has them for $97 on the Grey Market. They're not very expensive and one of the few Orients with a display case back.
> 
> I've though about buying them many times, but they're just a little small for my size preference at 39mm/20mm lugs. The blue dial version is also very nice.


Thanks for the info. Actually thars about the perfect size imo!


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

josha840 said:


> Love that one. Where did you get it from? How much did you pay? If you don't mind telling.
> 
> What'd the model number?


I bought it from Long Island Watch, it's on closeout sale $79 
Island Watch - Affordable Quality Timepieces Online


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> That looks like an Orient Chicane. The white dial model is FER1X001W0
> 
> I don't know what the price equivalent in Mexico (or Sweden) would be, but in the U.S. they usually cost about $100-150 USD. Long Island Watch in the US (the largest Orient dealer, I believe) has them for $97 on the Grey Market. They're not very expensive and one of the few Orients with a display case back.
> 
> I've though about buying them many times, but they're just a little small for my size preference at 39mm/20mm lugs. The blue dial version is also very nice.


Yup Orient Chicane and bought from Long Island Watch, it's on sale at usd$79.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> But I _like _racing stripes :-(


You are of course entitled to think differently!  What I meant was that most people probably think "checkered flag" or "racing stripes" when designing something that is racing inspired. I prefer CW's design as it is not as obvious, it's not overly clear that it's a racing inspired watch, but it has enough cues, at least for me; British racing green and the big numbers in circles. So that's why I like this design better than the more common racing stripes in this case.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I've received word that this is on its way back after a service:


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Can't afford a Stowa right now so this is on the way. With AR Sapphire, seems like a winner.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> I've though about buying them many times, but they're just a little small for my size preference at 39mm/20mm lugs. The blue dial version is also very nice.


I'm pretty sure that it is 39mm including the crown. IIRC, when I owned the red dial Chicane, it was 37mm case.

edit: Apparently I am wrong. Orient USA says 39mm without the crown. I still think it was smaller than that.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Oilers Fan said:


> I'm pretty sure that it is 39mm including the crown. IIRC, when I owned the red dial Chicane, it was 37mm case.
> 
> edit: Apparently I am wrong. Orient USA says 39mm without the crown. I still think it was smaller than that.


Have to say I'm very tempted by the red dialled chicane

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm very very tempted, but that's really pushing it for sizing for me  

I have a 20.5cm/8" wrist. I own one 38mm watch, but that chicane's very iffy on being too small for me. 42mm/22mm and it would be a definite buy. I'll have to think about this one...

(Plus I already have one watch incoming... that's probably enough.)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Goodbye to the massive 11+ ounce Dievas Classico. I actually liked it despite the size but it had to go when I got the Tempest Viking. I've traded it for a Lum-Tec M38. There's a good chance I'll sell it but it's at least easier to sell a Lum-Tec watch than a Dievas and I can try it out in the meantime since I've been wanting to try out a Lum-Tec watch for a while.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Have to say I'm very tempted by the red dialled chicane
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


It was a nice watch. It would be perfect for your wrist size Olly. The only issue I had was that the bracelet was a bit iffy but it did the trick.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

This Seiko Sportman










And this Orient Datejust homage










sent from my magic brick


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Timex T49612 arrived!


----------



## NoSpoon (Jul 12, 2014)

Me too!!!



riseboi said:


> finally pulled the trigger on a Shogun.
> 
> View attachment 1180473
> 
> pic from 'A Blog to Watch'


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Goodbye to the massive 11+ ounce Dievas Classico. I actually liked it despite the size but it had to go when I got the Tempest Viking. I've traded it for a Lum-Tec M38. There's a good chance I'll sell it but it's at least easier to sell a Lum-Tec watch than a Dievas and I can try it out in the meantime since I've been wanting to try out a Lum-Tec watch for a while.
> 
> View attachment 1612326


Dude, you a serious about your flipping. Awesome. I like that Lum-Tec.


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

This just arrived. Haven't had time to wear it yet as the wife is pretty annoyed with all the boxes coming through the post recently. She has an uncanny habit of getting to the door first!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

have stuff shipped to your job. rookie.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Just picked up this retro looking Timex T2G781.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

I finally gave up resisting this SE dial option:








It'll make two silver dial Amphibian SE's for me, but they're just so cool.. In keeping with my current rules, this will be outbound. I just can't live with non quickset dates.


----------



## Caracal (Dec 17, 2012)

millenbop said:


> After recommending this in another thread, I just had to order it for myself
> 
> SARG003
> 
> View attachment 1607996


That is gorgeous! Great, now I want one.

Currently I'm waiting on a Seiko Sumo SBDC005, Raketa 24 Hour world-time, and a Laco Paderborn.

I swear to God if I have to talk to my bank a _fourth_ time to verify that the Laco purchase wasn't fraud, I am going to lose my mind.
I might anyway, waiting..

The Raketa:








The Sumo:








The Laco:


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

merl said:


> My collection is missing a square watch and a funky seventies watch.
> This nineties reissue of a seventies rally diver should fill those gaps ?
> 
> 
> ...


It arrived!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

merl said:


> It arrived!


Yep, I want one of these. Sigh...


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

merl said:


> It arrived!


I love it, congrats!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

And this makes two Seiko 5s in quick succession. I'm super pleased-- this one looks way better in person than I had hoped and so far I have to say it feels like a steal at current pricing.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

A likely franken russian watch, but could not resist the theme


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

A good old SKX007

After a restless week of thinking whether my newly acquired SKX013 is too small for my wrist and wondering how SKX007 would look on my wrist, I just ordered one. 

My collection is getting really diver heavy...and I don't really dive. Actually, I've not been to an ocean since last summer.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

m0tty said:


> My collection is getting really diver heavy...and I don't really dive. Actually, I've not been to an ocean since last summer.


Psh.... I live in the desert, treat sick people, fly airplanes, and see the ocean once a year at the most. Doesn't stop me from explaining to people that my Tuna can keep Helium atoms out of the case at depth ;-).


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Just made payment for these today.(Both are sellers pics)

I have been searching for a Raven Vintage without crown guards for months.









And I'll finally have a 3133 chrono in the collection again. I think that is all I need for mechanical chronos.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Oilers Fan said:


> Just made payment for these today.(Both are sellers pics)
> 
> I have been searching for a Raven Vintage without crown guards for months.
> 
> ...


Both beauties

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

40mm version N.O.A. 16.75 M006.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

MEzz said:


> A likely franken russian watch, but could not resist the theme
> View attachment 1614084
> 
> View attachment 1614085


It's a Molnija pocket watch movement with extra gearing to move the hour hand
Post factory work, and dial.
So a franken, but tres cool!


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> I've received word that this is on its way back after a service:
> 
> View attachment 1612019


I hope you'll be very happy with it. I've fallen back in love with mine again, really love wearing such a piece of blatant funk on my wrist.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> 40mm version N.O.A. 16.75 M006.


That is freaking cool!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

In



Out


----------



## Caracal (Dec 17, 2012)

m0tty said:


> A good old SKX007
> 
> After a restless week of thinking whether my newly acquired SKX013 is too small for my wrist and wondering how SKX007 would look on my wrist, I just ordered one.
> 
> My collection is getting really diver heavy...and I don't really dive. Actually, I've not been to an ocean since last summer.


Ha! That's what I'm wearing right now. It's my 'beater' watch. And, boy can it ever take a beating. It's bounced off of boulders as much as *I* have, while rock climbing.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Just arrived and it's far more gorgeous in person that I expected. Unfortunately I cannot wear it yet as the strap doesn't even fit around my wrist. :-(
Off to Amazon. . .


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I originally bought this to steal the movement, but then the original movement I bought showed up in the mail (I thought it was lost after 32 days shipping time). 









It arrives today: 36mm, stainless steel, eta 2783, acrylic crystal, red (maybe roulette?!?) date wheel, and a very pretty dial. This one may not get hacked to pieces.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> ...This one may not get hacked to pieces.


*****, you sound psychotic.

"It puts the lotion on its skin. Then it puts the lotion in the basket, or it gets the hose."

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Just arrived and it's far more gorgeous in person that I expected. Unfortunately I cannot wear it yet as the strap doesn't even fit around my wrist. :-(
> Off to Amazon. . .


That's a shame. I was the same the first time I got an Alpinist. I'm sure your will find a cool replacement.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ Yes, it will, Precious, won't it? It will get the hose!.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Just bought myself a birthday present. Don't know what the ship time is like from LIW (first order from them) but hopefully it will arrive sometime late next week or early the week after that.










I'll get a few straps for it after it arrives. I'm thinking a mid to light brown leather of some sort and a couple NATOs would look good


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

JLesinski said:


> Don't what the ship time is like from LIW (first order from them) but hopefully it will arrive sometime late next week or early the week after that.


In my single experience their shipping and feedback were quick and spot on! Nice choice too, that blue is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Miles_Wilson said:


> In my single experience their shipping and feedback were quick and spot on! Nice choice too, that blue is absolutely beautiful.


That's good to hear. I've heard a couple others say that LIW was a very reputable dealer and had great customer service


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Just arrived and it's far more gorgeous in person that I expected. Unfortunately I cannot wear it yet as the strap doesn't even fit around my wrist. :-(
> Off to Amazon. . .


Hopefully this fits. It's a 24 instead of 23.









And one of these for good measure.









First time I've tried one. Hell, first time I've worn a dressy strap, period. This might all be for naught.

But if not, I got this, too.









For this









Cuz Omar put the thought in my head. He's spending my money just like my wife! :-s


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

This just landed.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New Blasted Pradata


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Another eBay snag....hopefully all it needs is a cleaning ,a battery and a band.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

mardibum said:


> This just landed.


Good choice. Looks good on black or orange nato


----------



## Dan-W (Aug 22, 2014)

Got three on the way bulking up my collection, two for me one for the wife... happy wife, happy life...


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

Thinking of putting it on a tan leather . Will post some pics if it happens


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

67 has arrived at its destination to be sent on to me. Original seller couldn't figure out how to send to the UK, bless him. So he kindly sent it to another US member who is going to send it to me. Awesome dude Patrick.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

James_ said:


> 67 has arrived at its destination to be sent on to me. Original seller couldn't figure out how to send to the UK, bless him. So he kindly sent it to another US member who is going to send it to me. Awesome dude Patrick.


Congrats! It's a stunning piece. I had one for a fortnight and it's amazingly well made.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Guy is probably thinking you just bought him a new watch.

Looks good though. Too bad it doesnt come on that cool bracelet though.



James_ said:


> 67 has arrived at its destination to be sent on to me. Original seller couldn't figure out how to send to the UK, bless him. So he kindly sent it to another US member who is going to send it to me. Awesome dude Patrick.


----------



## rokr (Jun 25, 2014)

Original Seiko black monster


----------



## besmi.flyingfish (Jun 25, 2014)

A Steinhart Ocean One Black arrived yesterday... I am happy...


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I've got a few things on the way, following my complete failure at Augusterity.
SARB017 from Seiya (my first purchase from one of the Japanese big 3)







SARB bracelet from Seiya (and costing more than many of my watches, but I had to have it)







Rios New Orleans XS strap for the SARB from Watch Band Centre - This will be third New Orleans strap, I really like them








Shanghai 8120 reissue from good-stuffs - Love the 2 Shanghais I've had from them recently, so this was hard to resist for $50


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Did Seiya get new bracelets in stock?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

James_ said:


> Did Seiya get new bracelets in stock?


Yes, they went out of stock again briefly but they have them in at the moment by the look of it

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Congrats! It's a stunning piece. I had one for a fortnight and it's amazingly well made.


Cheers. Yeah I remember yours. Crazy how tastes change because when you had yours I didn't really fancy it. Then a couple of weeks ago it was a must have.



goody2141 said:


> Guy is probably thinking you just bought him a new watch.
> 
> Looks good though. Too bad it doesnt come on that cool bracelet though.


Don't think he likes Vostok much. He's into Rolex and Oris and stuff. Swiss or something. That reminds me I have to change my signature, sold the Longjeans yesterday.

Yeah would have loved the bracelet. Taking it as a positive though. It would have been a heavy combination and I have the original rubber strap incoming. I had a feel at a cheaper Vostok rubber and it's very comfortable.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Holy crap, just had a look at their prices.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

James_ said:


> Holy crap, just had a look at their prices.


Yes, they aren't cheap. I had one in 2010 on a SARB015 and it is a very good bracelet, but not really worth as much as a Monster

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan-W (Aug 22, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> I've got a few things oii the way, following my complete failure at Augusterity.
> SARB017 from Seiya (my first purchase from one of the Japanese big 3)
> View attachment 1616594
> 
> ...


Hope you dont mind I had to jump on that shangai, its now comin to me also


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Shanghai 8120 reissue from good-stuffs - Love the 2 Shanghais I've had from them recently, so this was hard to resist for $50
> View attachment 1616598


Wow. 8120 reissue...so did they do this before Eterna or after? Either way it's a great looking watch for the price


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> Wow. 8120 reissue...so did they do this before Eterna or after? Either way it's a great looking watch for the price
> View attachment 1616634


I'm guessing it's a reissue of an homage

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

whatmeworry said:


> SARB bracelet from Seiya (and costing more than many of my watches, but I had to have it)


I agree that the bracelet is a must. I only like the looks of it on bracelet.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

goody2141 said:


> I agree that the bracelet is a must. I only like the looks of it on bracelet.


They totally know that don't they!

I've had 2 017 Alpinists, always thought it really needed the bracelet. Even had a custom strap made for it but still couldn't the bracelet out of my mind.


----------



## Marco_25 (Jan 27, 2014)

I found this rarity on Friday and today I decided to buy.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

James_ said:


> They totally know that don't they!
> 
> I've had 2 017 Alpinists, always thought it really needed the bracelet. Even had a custom strap made for it but still couldn't the bracelet out of my mind.


The bracelet does suit it beautifully

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

One of the final 50 of the DOXA 1200T Professionals. They said they wouldn't be ready till sometime in September, but they got them out early. I'm stoked.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> One of the final 50 of the DOXA 1200T Professionals. They said they wouldn't be ready till sometime in September, but they got them out early. I'm stoked.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Congrats! I loved the quality of the 1200T and I love my 1500T so I know you're getting an amazing watch. I especially liked the bracelet on the 1200T.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Couldn't let this Stowa Flieger pass on a Dutch web marketplace:









I guess it will send my Maratac Mid Pilot to f29 :roll:


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

PM me about that Maratac


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

James_ said:


> PM me about that Maratac


Or me!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Shanghai 8120 reissue from good-stuffs - Love the 2 Shanghais I've had from them recently, so this was hard to resist for $50
> View attachment 1616598


If this was even just 38mm instead of 35mm, I would have bought one by now.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Basically BNIB.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

To replace my Rodina.....


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Der Amf said:


> To replace my Rodina.....
> 
> View attachment 1617366


Nice! I plan on buying the central seconds version this coming week. I have been putting off purchasing this watch for long enough. It's time to bite the bullet.


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

A rainy Monday just got better! 6 new straps and a pen! from Strapped For Time just arrived. Might give the pub a miss tonight.


----------



## naaaavjord (Aug 23, 2014)

Buzzing!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

I actually had that for a while ...one of the few Bulova designs that's really appealing. Just bloody too big for my skinny wrist. You seem to have the wrist to carry it though !



ChiefWahoo said:


> View attachment 1614981


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> Nice! I plan on buying the central seconds version this coming week. I have been putting off purchasing this watch for long enough. It's time to bite the bullet.


If there were a version with central seconds and no date, I would be buying that. Designers seem to get nervous about leaving dials uninterruped. Which with a sunburst dial like that is nuts!

And I've ordered this strap to put on it:


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

whatmeworry said:


> I've got a few things on the way, following my complete failure at Augusterity.
> 
> Shanghai 8120 reissue from good-stuffs - Love the 2 Shanghais I've had from them recently, so this was hard to resist for $50
> View attachment 1616598


And I'm another person you've inspired to pull the trigger on this watch. Also ordered a Crown & Buckle 'Lotus' strap to go along with it (I'm assuming the lugs will be 18mm - I didn't see it specified anywhere though).


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I just read a review on the Zungu, and sadly it appears the bracelet won't fit my wrist and spare links are not obtainable. I guess I will have to just admire this watch in pictures as leather is a no-go for me.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> I just read a review on the Zungu, and sadly it appears the bracelet won't fit my wrist and spare links are not obtainable. I guess I will have to just admire this watch in pictures as leather is a no-go for me.


Would buying someone else's bracelet solve that problem? eg mine's never going to go anywhere near my wrist?

Maybe once I've received it and taken it off my watch we can start a thread on f222 and do a feasibility study? :-!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Der Amf said:


> Would buying someone else's bracelet solve that problem? eg mine's never going to go anywhere near my wrist?
> 
> Maybe once I've received it and taken it off my watch we can start a thread on f222 and do a feasibility study? :-!


That could solve the problem.........depends on the cost to value ratio........BTW, which is f222??


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> That could solve the problem.........depends on the cost to value ratio........BTW, which is f222??


Straps and bracelets. I suppose you would have to hope that the guy who would otherwise just park the unused bracelet in the box isn't going to be a silly little sod when it comes to pricing it ;-)

When its arrived, I'll start a thread on f222 asking people for opinions on whether two of them could be used to expand it and how far, and I'll PM you to give you a heads up


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sure it would work. I think I would need 3 links at the maximum to achieve the fit I like. I await your notification.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Picture from a different WIS, but the exact watch coming. Looking forward to it, it'll end up living on a wide variety of nato straps.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Der Amf said:


> Would buying someone else's bracelet solve that problem? eg mine's never going to go anywhere near my wrist?
> 
> Maybe once I've received it and taken it off my watch we can start a thread on f222 and do a feasibility study? :-!


Nice gesture DA :-! (assuming you don't fleece him ;-) )

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Seiko SNK801 (the one on the left). Photo by photoshooter. It's an SNK80X with brused case and polished bezel. It looks awesome as-is, but from some of the internet pictures it looks like I might not like the dial texture. Anyway, I'm buying it for the case. If I don't like the dial I'll do a mod project with it. If I do like it, maybe it'll end up on a Hirsch Liberty. It comes on a (probably crappy) bracelet.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This three from Crown and Buckle, plus 4 more from Panatime. Just taking advantage of the Sale.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

I have been waiting on this Uhr-512 from Germany for a little over a week.









I'm like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Labor day discounted nato straps.


----------



## Caracal (Dec 17, 2012)

This thread is bad luck >:| My bank's over-zealous fraud department had me verify the legitimacy of the Laco transaction 3 different times and I think Laco put my order on hold. That's what I get for counting my hands before they tick. I mean chickens before they hatch. 9_9


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

As promised a pic with the tan leather strap . Quite pleased with it now.


----------



## jlgoh (Feb 6, 2014)

New dial from zenitar arrived for modding... loving the result =D


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Arrived today.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

What model is this? I absolutely love it!



James_ said:


> Arrived today.


----------



## aurimask (Aug 24, 2014)

C7 Rapide MK2 arrived today.
To all who want to buy this watch without seeing it real, it looks x100 more prettier in reality than in the photos.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Alpinist is still stuck in customs, been there since Saturday morning #woe

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Caracal said:


> This thread is bad luck >:| My bank's over-zealous fraud department had me verify the legitimacy of the Laco transaction 3 different times and I think Laco put my order on hold. That's what I get for counting my hands before they tick. I mean chickens before they hatch. 9_9


If it causes too much trouble you can always pick up a Paderborn from me! 
I do hope it works out though...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Lum-Tec M38 arrived. I actually like it but I traded for it with the express purpose of selling it. Now I have to really think about that since keeping it would violate my policy of one-in, one-out.


----------



## Caracal (Dec 17, 2012)

Miles_Wilson said:


> If it causes too much trouble you can always pick up a Paderborn from me!
> I do hope it works out though...


Ha. Thanks for the offer but I shot their customer service an email last night telling them I'd straightened my bank out and this morning I had an email with a FedEx tracking number. It'll be here tomorrow no later than 1030 hours.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

On its way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

A4VC said:


> On its way!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got my black one yesterday, it's awesome. Will post pics later and perhaps do a review


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

This


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Y4BBZY said:


> This


Oy. Looking forward to your impressions. I had my heart set on the X-wind but it wore a little smaller than I hoped at the AD. I'm looking for another large, sporty chrono from Hamilton and this may be my default choice. They're selling under a grand sometimes so it may eventually happen.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Oy. Looking forward to your impressions. I had my heart set on the X-wind but it wore a little smaller than I hoped at the AD. I'm looking for another large, sporty chrono from Hamilton and this may be my default choice. They're selling under a grand sometimes so it may eventually happen.


From what I heard they wore smaller due to the short lugs despite the 45mm case. That's a big reason why I wanted one due to their shorter lugs, plus it's a close homage to the silver Heuer Autavia

Sent from a Potato using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwells (Aug 22, 2014)

These two should be in tomorrow. I'm on a Casio binge right now!


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

Sprung for my first legit (not restored, not repainted, etc) HMT, the venerable Kohinoor in a nice blue-grey:










And my hunt for the right shoes for my Ministry/710 Amphibian continues. I've noticed I have a tendency to buy straps that I think look nice themselves, and then decide I don't like them on the watch. Hopefully not so with this:


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I really want that.

Hopefully my Vratislavia Conceptum, hopefully being shipped soon, will keep me happy.












Y4BBZY said:


> This


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Y4BBZY said:


> From what I heard they wore smaller due to the short lugs despite the 45mm case. That's a big reason why I wanted one due to their shorter lugs, plus it's a close homage to the silver Heuer Autavia
> 
> Sent from a Potato using Tapatalk


I have one, they wear smaller than some of my 41/42mm ones. I will never part with it, it is actually more awesome than most Autavias I've touched.

Hmm, got to get myself a Hamilton PanEurop from the 70s, I've seen a fantastic blue one


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

m0rt said:


> they wear smaller than some of my 41/42mm ones.


For someone with smaller than average wrists who is slowly coming to admit they have a problem with buying watches, these are the worst words in the world to hear.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> For someone with smaller than average wrists who is slowly coming to admit they have a problem with buying watches, these are the worst words in the world to hear.


Ha! I was just thinking that....

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Here I was thinking that all these new posts are becoming tempting with my 6.5" wrists...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Ha! I was just thinking that....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I NEED someone with a Sinn 556 to tell me it wears like a 44mm


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> I NEED someone with a Sinn 556 to tell me it wears like a 44mm


It wears like a 44mm watch would on someone with a proportionally larger wrist. ;-)
The 656 wore perfectly for me (sorry)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Two new watches came in last week. The Explorer is totally awesome with 34mm! It's super comfortable and has opened my eyes for smaller watches. I also got the SARG003 "Alpinist". It's not as common around here (yet) and people have requested lots of pictures, so I'll do a mini review later this week with lots of pictures, like I did with the Landeron. Micro-review: shiny, good wrist presence, comfortable, nice looking movement, and somewhat loud rotor.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> For someone with smaller than average wrists who is slowly coming to admit they have a problem with buying watches, these are the worst words in the world to hear.


Well, a 40mm or less watch looks like ladies watches on my probably fairly average-sized wrists (7 inches).


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> I NEED someone with a Sinn 556 to tell me it wears like a 44mm


The Sinn 556 hacks into the brains of everyone in visual range and makes itself appear to be the most desirable watch size for each of them. So, it will appear to be the perfect size, no matter your wrist size. You can see the seven brainwave transmitters built into the strap in this photo:


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

millenbop said:


> Two new watches came in last week. The Explorer is totally awesome with 34mm! It's super comfortable and has opened my eyes for smaller watches. I also got the SARG003 "Alpinist". It's not as common around here (yet) and people have requested lots of pictures, so I'll do a mini review later this week with lots of pictures, like I did with the Landeron. Micro-review: shiny, good wrist presence, comfortable, nice looking movement, and somewhat loud rotor.
> 
> View attachment 1620094
> View attachment 1620095


Absolutely love both of those. The Alpha was my second mechanical watch and still holds a special place in my heart. The Alpinist is no nonsense gorgeousness

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

whatmeworry said:


> Absolutely love both of those. The Alpha was my second mechanical watch and still holds a special place in my heart. The Alpinist is no nonsense gorgeousness
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> The Sinn 556 hacks into the brains of everyone in visual range and makes itself appear to be the most desirable watch size for each of them. So, it will appear to be the perfect size, no matter your wrist size. You can see the seven brainwave transmitters built into the strap in this photo:
> 
> View attachment 1620298


Why oh why must that photo follow me around the interwebs of WUS making me inch closer and closer to a 556. A or I? If I could get one for $850 with bracelet and rubber I would grab it immediately...probably most would.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ yup


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

SNZH55 Mod. I hope it doesn't suck in person.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

m0rt said:


> Well, a 40mm or less watch looks like ladies watches on my probably fairly average-sized wrists (7 inches).


I find that my Sinn 556A at 38.5mm looks perfectly fine on my 7 3/4" wrist(supporting what neurogenesis posted above). The rubber might make it wear a little smaller though. I might have to try it on a cheaper rubber strap just to see.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

For my birthday early next month. So glad the GMTs are back in stock at Steinhart. Ordered with the extra ceramic black bezel. 








Since I got into watches, I have sometimes gone haywire with my purchases but still trying to stay as I planned (the Mako and VSA were completely impulse buys). So I am aiming for a collection of 7 (6 automatic and one quartz eco-drive; 6 in my 6-watch box and one beater outside all the time). I am sticking to the one watch/brand, giving strong consideration to the green Seiko Alpinist for one of the two spots left in my watch box. Anyways, this Steinhart should be the last one for a long time, since there are only two spots left in my watch box, and the last one is meant to be for a more expensive classic chronograph (i.e. Sinn, Damasko, Tudor or more likely, Speedmaster Pro), which won't happen till I graduate. Whatever it is I have thoroughly enjoyed learning from all you wonderful people on f71 and WUS.
EDIT: Seems my fiance is getting into fountain pens so I am also spending a little bit of time there, will see if it lasts (she never liked watches, and rarely wore the Bulova Automatic I got her, however, she has taken my Seiko 5 SNK803).


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Not really in the mail, but I found this one while on vacation in Troyes, France.








I couldn't resist. It's nothing special but I fell in love with it


----------



## Caracal (Dec 17, 2012)

millenbop said:


> Two new watches came in last week. The Explorer is totally awesome with 34mm! It's super comfortable and has opened my eyes for smaller watches. I also got the SARG003 "Alpinist". It's not as common around here (yet) and people have requested lots of pictures, so I'll do a mini review later this week with lots of pictures, like I did with the Landeron. Micro-review: shiny, good wrist presence, comfortable, nice looking movement, and somewhat loud rotor.
> 
> View attachment 1620094
> View attachment 1620095


Woah the Alpinist is beautiful!


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Caracal said:


> Woah the Alpinist is beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the SARG. Thanks for the pic


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

merl said:


> Couldn't let this Stowa Flieger pass on a Dutch web marketplace:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the Stowa came in and I must say that I am very impressed with the looks and the finish of the watch. Lovely to see the hands most of the times being black and when hitting the light being very blue.
Here some quick photo's









Here it is next to the Maratac which became obsolete the moment I opened the aluminium Stowa box.








For me the Stowa is the better proportioned watch being a bit bigger, showing more dail and being more than 2mm thinner.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Merl, stop buying watches I want


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Merl, stop buying watches I want


I agree!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> I find that my Sinn 556A at 38.5mm looks perfectly fine on my 7 3/4" wrist(supporting what neurogenesis posted above). The rubber might make it wear a little smaller though. I might have to try it on a cheaper rubber strap just to see.


But the 556 is longer than usual.


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

IntendedEffect said:


> And my hunt for the right shoes for my Ministry/710 Amphibian continues. I've noticed I have a tendency to buy straps that I think look nice themselves, and then decide I don't like them on the watch. Hopefully not so with this:


I tried that bracelet with my Amphibia. It's not bad but it would suit a brushed case better.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Oilers Fan said:


> I find that my Sinn 556A at 38.5mm looks perfectly fine on my 7 3/4" wrist(supporting what neurogenesis posted above). The rubber might make it wear a little smaller though. I might have to try it on a cheaper rubber strap just to see.


This is probably true. I'd never thought of that. So, when I get my black 856, which is slightly larger at 40mm, I might have to put it on rubber, too. I'd really like the black bracelet to work, though.


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

isti said:


> I tried that bracelet with my Amphibia. It's not bad but it would suit a brushed case better.
> View attachment 1620643


Oh cool! Yeah, that looks pretty good but I could see the finish mismatch detracting from it. Oh well, maybe I'll just have to brush the watch itself...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Merl, stop buying watches I want


X2


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

IntendedEffect said:


> Sprung for my first legit (not restored, not repainted, etc) HMT, the venerable Kohinoor in a nice blue-grey:
> 
> And my hunt for the right shoes for my Ministry/710 Amphibian continues. I've noticed I have a tendency to buy straps that I think look nice themselves, and then decide I don't like them on the watch. Hopefully not so with this:


Just ordered the same bracelet for my Deep Blue.... At $20 shipped to the US I figured I couldnt really go wrong.... Thanks for the lead!


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

My Mako XL from LIW is all set to be delivered tomorrow. I feel like a little kid on Christmas Eve. 

On a related note, I've forgotten what types of packages I need to sign for. Does anyone who's done business with LIW recently recall if they had to sign for their package? It was sent USPS priority 2 day if that helps. My apartment building doesn't have a doorman or lobby attendant so if I'm in class when they try to deliver I may have to trek to the post office to get it; which could be problematic...


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

mike120 said:


> Just ordered the same bracelet for my Deep Blue.... At $20 shipped to the US I figured I couldnt really go wrong.... Thanks for the lead!
> 
> View attachment 1620950


I don't recall you having a Deep Blue?? I didn't think they made one in a size you would buy.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

mike120 said:


> Just ordered the same bracelet for my Deep Blue.... At $20 shipped to the US I figured I couldnt really go wrong.... Thanks for the lead!
> 
> View attachment 1620950


Its a nice thick bracelet. Pulls the hairs a little bit, but still nice for the price.







However, I highly recommend this one.
New Heavy Strap 22 24 26 Thick 6 mm Brushed Solid Stainless Bracelet Watch Band | eBay
Thickest bracelet I could find. Thicker and heavier than the watchadoos and band fever bracelets. Looks great, wears well, and is heavy and thick. Works perfect for my mammoth Android Divemaster. Would work great for a deep blue


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

I received an email asking if I would be so kind as to relieve someone of this:









and my response was:


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice. I've always been interested in that Sekonda. Could never find one like that, only gold plated cased ones. I doubt I would really wear it, but I do like it a lot.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

mike120 said:


> Just ordered the same bracelet for my Deep Blue.... At $20 shipped to the US I figured I couldnt really go wrong.... Thanks for the lead!
> 
> View attachment 1620950


Where is this strap from?


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

scrumpypaul said:


> Where is this strap from?


Precision.Tools is the eBay seller. Looks like "HKLoveStore" has it, too.


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

After a short summer hiatus from purchasing watches and from visiting this great forum, it's time to start adding pieces to my small watch collection again. The annual family vacation and a teenage son whose life lessons get more expensive with each passing year left a bit of a dent in my discretionary income. So to ease my way back into this hobby, I thought I'd start with a traditional looking dive watch from a company known for their great value, the Orient Blue Ray.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Have a few watches I want to try with this:







I think I will try it on my Vostok first, which cost about the same as this bracelet!


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Just ordered a SNZH57. Gonna pair it up with a sailcloth or carbon strap so it'll end upp something like this


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oilers Fan said:


> I don't recall you having a Deep Blue?? I didn't think they made one in a size you would buy.


You know me too well Landon.... It's one of their discontinued models, the All Purpose Quartz Diver. A catalogue case which was also sold by Momentum, Apeks, and about 1000 other brands. It's a very very wide case, but it actually has the shortest lug to lug of anything in my collection. I use it whenever I'm doing anything in the woodshop, and I broke he mesh that it was on, so new bracelet ahoy!!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

millenbop said:


> Just ordered a SNZH57. Gonna pair it up with a sailcloth or carbon strap so it'll end upp something like this
> 
> View attachment 1621542


That strap does so much more for that watch than the bracelet does :-!


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

IntendedEffect said:


> Precision.Tools is the eBay seller. Looks like "HKLoveStore" has it, too.


Thanks IE


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Missed out on the Laguna a few times on F29, now i can finally say i succeeded. My first Halios incoming. :-!









Anyway, is the blue dial more desirable or the grey/black?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ for me it is. 

Good catch!


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> ^ for me it is.
> 
> Good catch!


Cheers, Brad! Been hunting for a Laguna for months... Hopefully it's well worth the hunt. :-!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

djwhyse said:


> Cheers, Brad! Been hunting for a Laguna for months... Hopefully it's well worth the hunt. :-!


Both dials are great. The blue is very nice and I believe a bit more rare....
Good catch. I think I count 4 Laguna's around these parts now....


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> Nice. I've always been interested in that Sekonda. Could never find one like that, only gold plated cased ones. I doubt I would really wear it, but I do like it a lot.


Ah, this is going to get lots of wear! My blue f72 ST5 is trying to look very self-confident about the whole situation, but..... ;-)

And at first I'm going to wear it on a bright red strap, just because


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Both dials are great. The blue is very nice and I believe a bit more rare....
> Good catch. I think I count 4 Laguna's around these parts now....


Yeah, but each being snapped up almost instantly.. Great demand for it I guess?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

The Shanghai I ordered arrived today, got to say it really is rather lovely. 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

I am weak. Tiger Explorer 1016 homage (this dial, but on bracelet). A whopping 34mm. It'll be interesting to compare to my Smiths Everest, a much more 'loose' homage of the 5500 Explorer...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

djwhyse said:


> Missed out on the Laguna a few times on F29, now i can finally say i succeeded. My first Halios incoming. :-!
> 
> View attachment 1621651
> 
> ...


Great catch man. Congrats. You won't be disappointed at all. That was one of my White Whales and I just caught it last month. It is more beautiful in person. Enjoy it. 


Bradjhomes said:


> ^ for me it is.
> 
> Good catch!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

djwhyse said:


> Yeah, but each being snapped up almost instantly.. Great demand for it I guess?


Though the model is only a few years old, it is a classic. Great dial with minimal text, good dual crown case, well built. Love my grey/black one.
Congrats with your Laguna!


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Just showed up this morning. Photos taken with my phone so the quality isn't stellar

















And the wrist shot









Any suggestions on straps? I'm thinking a navy NATO, a gray/navy bond NATO, and a mid brown leather.


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

JLesinski said:


> Just showed up this morning. Photos taken with my phone so the quality isn't stellar
> 
> View attachment 1622013
> 
> ...


Nice Orient! Which model is that?
Congratulations.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

debasercl said:


> Nice Orient! Which model is that?
> Congratulations.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Mako II colloquially called the Mako XL. Think the specific model number is *CEM75002D*


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> For my birthday early next month. So glad the GMTs are back in stock at Steinhart. Ordered with the extra ceramic black bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The deadly duo. The slippery slope. I started with FPs.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

merl said:


> Though the model is only a few years old, it is a classic. Great dial with minimal text, good dual crown case, well built. Love my grey/black one.
> Congrats with your Laguna!


I agree with you. The design really is a classic. 1 of the best if not the best design from Halios IMO. Thanks btw mate!



EL_GEEk said:


> Great catch man. Congrats. You won't be disappointed at all. That was one of my White Whales and I just caught it last month. It is more beautiful in person. Enjoy it.


Yeah, i no doubt lost the White Whale to you in speed of scrolling f29 last month. :-d I'll have pics up when it arrives. :-!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

This went out









This will take its place.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Oilers Fan said:


> This went out
> 
> View attachment 1622339
> 
> ...


Nice exchange!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Nice exchange!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Thanks, Olly.

Next, once my paypal account has recovered a bit, will be the 22mm BoR bracelet with 20mm endlinks to fit the Sumo.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Oilers Fan said:


> Thanks, Olly.
> 
> Next, once my paypal account has recovered a bit, will be the 22mm BoR bracelet with 20mm endlinks to fit the Sumo.


Great combo

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

Nothing and im having serious withdrawals.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> This went out
> 
> View attachment 1622339
> 
> ...


Nice! Where did you buy it?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

The Obris Morgan Branco I had in the mail from the US arrived today, I have been after one of these for the last couple of months and finally found someone willing to ship it internationally. Ideally I wanted the tan strap but I am very happy with it, such a great value piece. Titanium blasted finish with the Miyota 8215, Sapphire with AR, 20ATM and C3 lume.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

It never ends













First time buying a NOS actually, this one was made the same year I was born (1990)


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Thanks, Olly.
> 
> Next, once my paypal account has recovered a bit, will be the 22mm BoR bracelet with 20mm endlinks to fit the Sumo.


Nice choice. Love mine on the BoR


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> Thanks, Olly.
> 
> Next, once my paypal account has recovered a bit, will be the 22mm BoR bracelet with 20mm endlinks to fit the Sumo.


And my bank account just cringed a little. I hadn't known there are 22mm bracelets w/ endlinks to fit the Sumo...


----------



## naaaavjord (Aug 23, 2014)

Got a good deal on this watch, 330$ shipped with two leather straps included, still 6 months remaining warranty and free shipping. Bought from a Norwegian watch forum.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Well .... Let's see what happens when this arrives


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

You quickly decide you don't like it and sell it to me at a huge loss?


----------



## nezadinkzveries (Oct 18, 2013)

Decided to take care of my affordable quartz guys









Now these three are alive!


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Well .... Let's see what happens when this arrives


You'll order the rubber strap.









That's what I did. Bought the thing on the bracelet, then bought the rubber, because...I guess I needed it to cost as much as possible.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Dongfeng Reissue


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Keeping the Blue Halios theme going on for the month...


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ordered the SS A7 yesterday. Should be on my doorstep on Monday.

Been wanting a cushion case diver to replace the Artego I let go awhile ago. Artego's finishing was a little rough around edges. Excited to get this one.

Borrowed Demo's pic for now...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

DiverBob said:


> Dongfeng Reissue


Gorgeous! What size?


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

38mm without crown


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

DiverBob said:


> Dongfeng Reissue


Gorgeous! What size?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Keeping the Blue Halios theme going on for the month...


Good timing. Bracelets are finally available after more than a year of waiting. It's why I sold mine


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Wanted the OVM for a while to go with my Ocean 1 Black DLC, and finally took the plunge. Should come next week I hope.









Now I've got two left on my must-have list (at least for now). The Cocktail Time, and a Marine watch from Steinhart or Stowa.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

It's here! Thanks nymfan!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan-W (Aug 22, 2014)

Can't wait.. Russia to Australia postage... probably going to be a while... ;-)


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Good timing. Bracelets are finally available after more than a year of waiting. It's why I sold mine


Thanks. I'm hoping the Delfin comes out very soon so I can order both.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

First time ordering from Panatime and Crown & Buckle. Took advantage of their last sale. Overall I am very impress with all of them.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Well .... Let's see what happens when this arrives





EL_GEEk said:


> Keeping the Blue Halios theme going on for the month...





ZASKAR36 said:


> Ordered the SS A7 yesterday. Should be on my doorstep on Monday.
> 
> Been wanting a cushion case diver to replace the Artego I let go awhile ago. Artego's finishing was a little rough around edges. Excited to get this one.
> 
> Borrowed Demo's pic for now...





Gazza74 said:


> Wanted the OVM for a while to go with my Ocean 1 Black DLC, and finally took the plunge. Should come next week I hope.
> 
> View attachment 1623431
> 
> ...





EL_GEEk said:


> First time ordering from Panatime and Crown & Buckle. Took advantage of their last sale. Overall I am very impress with all of them.


All awesome!

I'm going over to Timeless today to take a look at some Muhle Glashutte watches and make a determination as to what I get next when I sell my Sinn EZM3.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Still no Alpinist, should be here Monday 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Not a watch per se.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Didn't really come in through the mail but luckily this micro brand is close to me and I could go pick it up!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phong Vu (Sep 6, 2014)

This , a new orange zulu strap for my Orient Ray


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Couple straps inbound for my new Mako XL



















This one has brown stitching rather than the white in the photo.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> First time ordering from Panatime and Crown & Buckle. Took advantage of their last sale. Overall I am very impress with all of them.


Some great looking straps. I love C&B -- are the 3 on the left from them? I really like that green and tan.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I went over to Timeless Luxury Watches today and picked up a watch that I've been interested in. I fell in love with it immediately and walked out with a Muhle Glashutte Marinus GMT.









I was actually on the fence about a JeanRichard Aquascope Hokusai but I felt like the dial on the LE, as amazing as it is, would eventually feel like more of a novelty. Interestingly someone walked in with a Helberg CH1 superdome while I was in there. I should have taken a picture but that crystal was pretty impressive.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jjolly said:


> Some great looking straps. I love C&B -- are the 3 on the left from them? I really like that green and tan.


Thanks. Yeah the 3 on the left are from C&B, the ones on the right from Panatime. They are all great, but the C&B ones are stunning.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> I went over to Timeless Luxury Watches today and picked up a watch that I've been interested in. I fell in love with it immediately and walked out with a Muhle Glashutte Marinus GMT.
> 
> View attachment 1624301
> 
> ...


I have never seen the kinds of watches you buy in stores. I hope this store is near my hotel next week. I'll be sure to leave my credit card at home for safety.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks. Yeah the 3 on the left are from C&B, the ones on the right from Panatime. They are all great, but the C&B ones are stunning.


Time to go shopping..... Thanks to all of the enablers here!!


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks. Yeah the 3 on the left are from C&B, the ones on the right from Panatime. They are all great, but the C&B ones are stunning.


Mind telling me what the names of the green and are? I can't seem to find them on the site?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I have never seen the kinds of watches you buy in stores. I hope this store is near my hotel next week. I'll be sure to leave my credit card at home for safety.


Where's your hotel? I'll tell you how close it is.


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

Just in and waiting for the cleaning solution for my MasterMatic to come in.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

43mm of Stealth.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jjolly said:


> Mind telling me what the names of the green and are? I can't seem to find them on the site?


It's actually not green. Didn't realize: how green it looked in the pic. The straps are from Left ti Right
Ravena-Lotus-Formel


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

My first Doxa and a cool retro Timex.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Two from Szanto coming in this week. Really digging the vintage vibe on their designs.

2402 (cream dial on right)









1003 (Same as below but with Khaki strap)









Images are from their Instagram account.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

lactardjosh said:


> Two from Szanto coming in this week. Really digging the vintage vibe on their designs.
> 
> 2402 (cream dial on right)
> 
> ...


Can't blame you there mate, beautiful and unique! I'll have to check them out again on LIW.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

WatchNut22 said:


> My first Doxa and a cool retro Timex.


Got a model on that timex? really like that look.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

A watch that was my first ''real'' one when I was 10 years old, back in 1976. Then I lost it somewhere. Now want to have the same.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

WatchNut22 said:


> My first Doxa and a cool retro Timex.


You should just send that Aquaman  right over to me. All it will do is make you want to buy one of these. At least that's what happened to me. I miss my silver Aquaman.


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Just some brown straps this time.



















Coming from Spain for £10 each.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

idvsego said:


> Got a model on that timex? really like that look.


T2N392
T2N394
T2N587


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Hadley Roma Tan Alligator just came in for my Mako XL



















Graininess in the dial is because the photos were taken with my phone. I have yet to get a good quality picture of a watch with this thing.

EDIT:

Sorry, I had to add one more photo. She just looked so good sitting on my desk while I was working


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

This just in! My first Seiko diver!









Thanks nellythree


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Latest to arrive! An HMT Pilot and a modded Seiko SNKM77 with a Yobokies dial and hands. Love 'em both!

Now I really need to get a watch box of some sort, I've got 8 watches just sitting on my desk that need a home when not on my wrist


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

dhp178 said:


> Didn't really come in through the mail but luckily this micro brand is close to me and I could go pick it up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one. I've been eyeing the deep tech. Congrats.

My A7 Landed this morning.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just arrived two separate packages:
1) HMT White Pilot LE - my first handwind, and first ever used watch buy from f29, thanks to a top seller. This is a good test drive for me (looking to the Speedy Pro in the distant future) to see if I like acrylic crystals and handwind watches (just like the SNK803 was my first test drive for an automatic watch six months ago). But it is beautiful as well and has a HMT connection for me (I used to borrow my mom's silver HMT handwind when I was in high school but I suppose the watch got lost somewhere). Lets see how much I actually wear it.

















2) Nato straps from NATOStrapCo.
Triton NATO (I love this one)









and 
3) Bond 5 ring NATO








Why is the pin on the buckle bent on this one?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

This Strap (not sure what the colour Anthracite is but oh well)










For this:









and maybe this:


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

I have had 10 arrive this week, this is the only one I have had a chance to mess with. It had a bad 4th wheel and no second hand, but I had a parts movement. Now it just needs a crystal and it will be ready to slide on a NATO.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Nice one. I've been eyeing the deep tech. Congrats.
> 
> My A7 Landed this morning.


Thanks! I love it! And Steve is an awesome guy to deal with and talk to. I loved the design and lume and thought it was pretty neat that it was designed and such in the city I live in. So if by chance I did ever have any issues I could have it taken care of easily. Congrats on your A7!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

Spent two weeks trying to spend £300 or so on a dress watch and this popped up for £250. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> For this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking benarus! I've been eying a some magrette's as well. Was looking at the Moana pacific pro and the regattare, but can't decide. Love that case style. Know another watch that has a similar case style?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

dhp178 said:


> Good looking benarus! I've been eying a some magrette's as well. Was looking at the Moana pacific pro and the regattare, but can't decide. Love that case style. Know another watch that has a similar case style?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The base case style for both Benarus and Magrette is the Panerai cushion-style... Lum-tec is using it as well, for instance. SAS watch works... uhm ... probably more


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> Just some brown straps this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After getting a message to say dispatched yesterday they have now cancelled and refunded saying they are out of stock of the buckles. 
Bet they put the price up


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

I think I'm addicted...

Finally got a scuba dude, even better, it is one of the original Soviet ones!


----------



## Steve_O (Jul 12, 2014)

Making use of the WUS discount code from G.Gerlach, I finally decided which model I wanted to buy first and just pulled the trigger on this one:









The Lux-Sport! It was a toss-up between this and the PZL P.50, but that can wait until after the 1963 reissue pre-order and possible new Vostok Neptune! Few watch companies have drawn me in quite as much as G.Gerlach since I entered the world of watches; damn I'm excited.. :-x

(Image stolen from G.Gerlach site)


----------



## Strike151 (Aug 14, 2013)

Given up on being able to afford the Tissot Couturier (was hoping for an ebay bargain), consoling myself with a forum favourite.









Should arrive tomorrow or the day after...


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

DongFeng NOS arrives  Still waiting on DongFeng reissue set to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Dan-W (Aug 22, 2014)

Steve_O said:


> Making use of the WUS discount code from G.Gerlach, I finally decided which model I wanted to buy first and just pulled the trigger on this one:
> 
> View attachment 1627561
> 
> ...


Thank you for introducing me to this company, great watches at very reasonable prices, added to the wanted list...:-!


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Steve_O said:


> Making use of the WUS discount code from G.Gerlach, I finally decided which model I wanted to buy first and just pulled the trigger on this one:
> 
> View attachment 1627561
> 
> ...





Dan-W said:


> Thank you for introducing me to this company, great watches at very reasonable prices, added to the wanted list...:-!


Same with me. I'm thinking I'm going to place an order for a Batory here soon


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dan-W said:


> Thank you for introducing me to this company, great watches at very reasonable prices, added to the wanted list...:-!


Me too.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I've always been quite interested in G. Gerlach, but just haven't made the purchase yet.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Dan-W said:


> Thank you for introducing me to this company, great watches at very reasonable prices, added to the wanted list...:-!





JLesinski said:


> Same with me. I'm thinking I'm going to place an order for a Batory here soon





blowfish89 said:


> Me too.





goody2141 said:


> I've always been quite interested in G. Gerlach, but just haven't made the purchase yet.


I've owned 2 G. Gerlach watches. I truly miss the Otago I had on a bracelet. Definitely a mistake to sell that one. The quality is really impressive and I really love this one and the new Navigator... and pretty much everything else they've shown off coming up.


----------



## Steve_O (Jul 12, 2014)

Dan-W said:


> Thank you for introducing me to this company, great watches at very reasonable prices, added to the wanted list...:-!





JLesinski said:


> Same with me. I'm thinking I'm going to place an order for a Batory here soon





blowfish89 said:


> Me too.


I eagerly await my commission from your purchases  *rubs hands*.

Kidding, of course.. 


SteamJ said:


> I've owned 2 G. Gerlach watches. I truly miss the Otago I had on a bracelet. Definitely a mistake to sell that one. The quality is really impressive and I really love this one and the new Navigator... and pretty much everything else they've shown off coming up.


The new Navigator is an absolute beauty, I'd have bought it straight away if it wasn't for the size. I have embarrassingly small wrists and it just wouldn't fit. Fingers crossed for a small version!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Haven't had anything incoming in quite awhile and now I've got a ton coming soon.

First and foremost I received my payment email from Stowa so my Partitio Handaufzug is coming soon.










Then to go with that I may have went a bit overboard with 18mm strap options...

Extra brown strap from Stowa 








Nomos shell cordovan 








I was lucky enough to snag this Horween strap from C&B








Last but no least I'm having a customer made Horween strap that will look just like the one above except with this color leather 









Obviously I will post lots of photos when the entire haul is all in one place.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Grand Seiko HEQ! I discovered the SBGF015 earlier this year, one of the few 34mm and entry-level GS models. An NOS full set popped up on Yahoo JP, so I bit the bullet.

Double-domed, anti-reflective sapphire. Champagne sunburst dial. Dauphine hands with black line down the middle.









The photos that had me hunting since May.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Got this one waiting at UPS pickup as we speak! Hopefully will have it in hand by later today!

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Land Alticchron Titanium Mens Watch BN4026-09E


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My Blue Tropik SS is here. She is a beauty. More beautiful in person than expected This is my 2nd Halios and for sure it won't be my last.

Sorry for the bad pics


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

Its arrived and I love it.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> My Blue Tropik SS is here. She is a beauty. More beautiful in person than expected This is my 2nd Halios and for sure it won't be my last.
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics


Very nice. Are you going to order the bracelet now that its finally available?


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

quicksilver7 said:


> Very nice. Are you going to order the bracelet now that its finally available?


Oh sh**..... Bourbon + ePrey + no missus at home.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

The good news is that this got delivered to my workplace today. The bad news is that it arrived after I had left for the day o|



Gazza74 said:


> Wanted the OVM for a while to go with my Ocean 1 Black DLC, and finally took the plunge. Should come next week I hope.
> 
> View attachment 1623431
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Very nice. Are you going to order the bracelet now that its finally available?


Yeah, I will. I will probably wait for Delfin to come out to order it all together. I have plenty of watches on bracelet. Besides, I do love the way it looks on a leather band.

Here's on a Crown and Buckle Formel.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

impulse buy- T2N587









I'm pretty sure Vostok bezel/inserts fit. Want to put new bezel plus seiko inserts on it. Thinking SKX insert, possibly Rally.

Can anyone photoshop the rally bezel on it?


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Purchased watch off member duzy. 
Came today. Loving it. 

























Gf waxed my arms today for the kicks. My arms are usually hairy. I swear!


----------



## Triode (Jul 31, 2014)

Looky looky what arrived today in the post!
Even nicer in real life, plus it really isn't as massive as I feared it'd be 
All the best,
T.


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

Triode said:


> Looky looky what arrived today in the post!
> Even nicer in real life, plus it really isn't as massive as I feared it'd be
> All the best,
> T.
> ...


Congratulations, it's a beautiful watch!
What's your wrist size?
Cheers

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Some Shell Cordovan straps for Mr. and me.

Should Oxblood go on my Heuer and Black on my vintage Omega - or vice versa?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Gazza74 said:


> The good news is that this got delivered to my workplace today. The bad news is that it arrived after I had left for the day o|


Finally on my wrist this morning. I like it alot!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Very nice! I'd try them out vica-versa. The oxblood strap on the Omega will be unique.



blackdot said:


> Some Shell Cordovan straps for Mr. and me.
> 
> Should Oxblood go on my Heuer and Black on my vintage Omega - or vice versa?


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

watchobs said:


> Got this one waiting at UPS pickup as we speak! Hopefully will have it in hand by later today!
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Land Alticchron Titanium Mens Watch BN4026-09E


Well it arrived yesterday and couldn't be more pleased! Can hardly notice it on the wrist per it's titanium case and even with it's larger girth it (IMHO) doesn't look too large! Will take me (more than) a little while to figure out it's multi-complications via the Citizen novel/ guide provided ;-)! Here's a few "real life" crappy point & shoot pict. for the collective WUS discretion........


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Pre-ordered L&H Orthos, delivery in December.


----------



## Triode (Jul 31, 2014)

debasercl said:


> Congratulations, it's a beautiful watch!
> What's your wrist size?
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Thanks! It really is great, first day on my wrist and already got many comments from non-WISes 
My wrist is around 7.3" and it honestly feels like a very reasonably sized watch on my hand.




Gazza74 said:


> Finally on my wrist this morning. I like it alot!



That is a superb watch and probably my next (steinhart) purchase. Enjoy!

T.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Triode said:


> Thanks! It really is great, first day on my wrist and already got many comments from non-WISes
> My wrist is around 7.3" and it honestly feels like a very reasonably sized watch on my hand.


The O1V is amazing with the domed Sa crystal. With great difficulty, I chose the GMT 'pepsi' for my first Steinhart over the O1V but it wasn't easy.

About the G. Gerlach Lux-Sport, I love the looks, but noticed that it has a (modified?) Seagull movt. How easy is it to service this ? Do you have to send the watch back to Poland?


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

NATO straps arrived today. Big thanks to Nato strap co.

The solid navy "Pacific"

















And the navy with the white stripe "Gentleman"

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> Two from Szanto coming in this week. Really digging the vintage vibe on their designs.
> 
> 2402 (cream dial on right)
> 
> ...


These came in today. Here are a few Q&D photos. I plan on doing a full review of both models after about a week. Initial impression is very nice.



















Cool watch boxes


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just in Citizen 8110 "speedy". Really liking it, but a couple gripes. The white hands appear to be repainted. Also, when setting the time, the dial and movement actual can move slightly from side to side. One other thing is that the central second hands doesnt zero perfectly


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Just in Citizen 8110 "speedy". Really liking it, but a couple gripes. The white hands appear to be repainted. Also, when setting the time, the dial and movement actual can move slightly from side to side. One other thing is that the central second hands doesnt zero perfectly


Lovely, that model is somewhere on my lists  . I do however think that it is too small for me but I am not sure. Can you let me know the diam and lug2lug? Many thanks!

Were those issues mentioned in the ad?


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a cheap Fineat on teh way from China supposedly, been sitting in LA for 6 days. Hopefully one day it'll find its way onto a truck so I can be disappointed in it in person.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

There should be a way to zero the chrono hand. IIRC, you pull out the main crown them push one of the pushers until it sets to zero.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oilers Fan said:


> There should be a way to zero the chrono hand. IIRC, you pull out the main crown them push one of the pushers until it sets to zero.


I thought that that only worked with quartzes....?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Montaine automatic


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Just got this.










Now waiting for this.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just got poorer by $410, courtesy the small sale by SeiyaJapan.
Incoming: SARB 017 Alpinist  bracelet was out of stock. I promise (again with futility) that this is the last one because I have no money left and my watch box is full. Also I am not getting to wear the ones I already have and love. Will need to get a strap for the Alpinist though since the stock is crap and all my other watches are 22mm. The only other watch which I wish I could have included in the box is the beautiful Sinn 103 St, but it is out of my budget. I did not buy any chronographs in my recent spree out of respect to that one b-)

2010 - March 2014 - Didn't know about WUS. 3 quartz watches (Citizen, Fossil, Red Line) and one Seiko 5.
April 2014 - Joined WUS.
July 2014 - First post. 
Between July-Sept '14 - 200+ posts, bought 6 automatic/manual watches and depleted all reserves o|


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

mike120 said:


> I thought that that only worked with quartzes....?


Oh. I thought it was quartz. Didn't see the automatic on the dial. Hard to see on my phone.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Just got poorer by $410, courtesy the small sale by SeiyaJapan.
> Incoming: SARB 017 Alpinist  bracelet was out of stock. I promise (again with futility) that this is the last one because I have no money left and my watch box is full. Also I am not getting to wear the ones I already have and love. Will need to get a strap for the Alpinist though since the stock is crap and all my other watches are 22mm. The only other watch which I wish I could have included in the box is the beautiful Sinn 103 St, but it is out of my budget. I did not buy any chronographs in my recent spree out of respect to that one b-)
> 
> 2010 - March 2014 - Didn't know about WUS. 3 quartz watches (Citizen, Fossil, Red Line) and one Seiko 5.
> ...


*polishes enabler badge*

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> *polishes enabler badge*
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Thanks. The bracelet just came back in stock, and I got it too.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Merl, not sure of the dimensions, but seems around 39-40mm, the lug to lug is not much longer. It sits tall. I wish I would have got a thicker strap, I think it would look better with the taller case. The strap I bought for it is very thin.

The issues were not listed in the ad. I just messaged the seller to see what they have to say. I may return it.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Just in Citizen 8110 "speedy". Really liking it, but a couple gripes. The white hands appear to be repainted. Also, when setting the time, the dial and movement actual can move slightly from side to side. One other thing is that the central second hands doesnt zero perfectly


mountapo_merchant? I thought about bidding on that, but the size would've killed me. I've heard that he's a respectable dude. He'll probably make it right.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thats the seller. I didnt hesitate on bidding because he has 99% feedback. I got it for a pretty decent price as well. The size is great. As mentioned before, it does sit a little tall though.

I have yet to look at the movement. That is another thing I wanted to do, but havent been home since receiving it.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

This one.. sigh.. still unbelievable since I've been lusting on getting a gshock these past few weeks. Even traded plenty of pm's with iyonk, but still can't make my mind on it. 
But then again, the 090 was what initially sparked my desire on vostoks. Have the SE thread subscribed also didn't help my case. So there it is, my curiosity (lust) win and the trigger pulled. Now it's waiting time while i consider what to do with my other watches. True i only have three atm, but unused watches kinda hurt my feeling every time i picked one to wear. So yah...since i'm still planning on the gshock, maybe one or two will have to pay a visit to our local selling forum.

Tlapatlaked


----------



## threeonethree (Jun 5, 2014)

coming in the mail.. buy or skip?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Merl, not sure of the dimensions, but seems around 39-40mm, the lug to lug is not much longer. It sits tall. I wish I would have got a thicker strap, I think it would look better with the taller case. The strap I bought for it is very thin.
> 
> The issues were not listed in the ad. I just messaged the seller to see what they have to say. I may return it.


Thanks for the info. Hope the seller is a decent one!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Think I finally found the perfect strap for this one. 
Thanks Crown and Buckle


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1631222


You always find the best straps. Another winner.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1631222


I have the same strap!


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

SBBN015 courtesy of Higuchi on the way. Very excited to get this one......


----------



## Dan-W (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a cheap and cheerful watch box on the way to house my growing collection...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

It's a quartz but as close to a Sinn chrono as I will probably get. Impulse buy


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> It's a quartz but as close to a Sinn chrono as I will probably get. Impulse buy


I've been eying this one too! Very nice!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> It's a quartz but as close to a Sinn chrono as I will probably get. Impulse buy


Very nice!!!


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Still waiting for my Grand Seiko.

Meanwhile, I and my Chris Ward Amelia have been busy enablers. Bro just picked up a C11 MSL MK1, his first "serious" watch. We are hoping for the ETA.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My first Tuna is en route


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Drudge said:


> My first Tuna is en route


Mine too!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Quicksilver, great pick on the Gavox. Bout time you grabbed a good looking chrono.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on a Christopher Ward C7 Bluebird on a stainless steel bracelet and I ordered the black/blue leather strap with a deployant clasp at the same time.


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

Didn't know what I wanted so I got something completely different. Ordered the strap from olde aspen and it came the same day. If nothing else it looks interesting....in a slightly offense to the eyes way


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Quicksilver, great pick on the Gavox. Bout time you grabbed a good looking chrono.


 u dont like these? Feelings hurt now....


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1633158


Nice one Brad. Very sleek.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1633158


Are collecting all the LE Anteas like Pokemon or what? Nice find.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> u dont like these? Feelings hurt now....


Haha, forgot about the VSA. Also, wasnt sure if you still had the Magrette


----------



## Dan-W (Aug 22, 2014)

They arrived the wait was excruciating but worth it, Meet my orient symphony, my first orient and automatic, just a beautiful watch, the picture does not do it justice at all. Also meet my ruggedly handsome citizen eco-drive stealth black plated. Funnily enough I think the free nato strap could suite both... dress down the orient and add a bit of flare to the citizen...
Oh and a shout out to duty free island, delivering me two perfect watches and a nato... very happy...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Nice one Brad. Very sleek.


Thanks



IRBilldozer said:


> Are collecting all the LE Anteas like Pokemon or what? Nice find.


There are a couple more LEs I'd like, but I'm not really on a mission to get them all.


----------



## J_D0H (Aug 24, 2014)

Just ordered this Vostok mod from eBay...









...and then drew inspiration from here and ordered this strap from Bradystraps.com:









I'm hoping the red stitching will complement the red in the pepsi bezel, but I'm colourblind so it's a gamble!

EDIT: Just decided to change my order to white stitching since it will go with other watches....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium Precisionist...probably will put a brown leather strap on it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

J_D0H said:


> Just ordered this Vostok mod from eBay...
> 
> View attachment 1633874
> 
> ...


I really like that bezel on it. I think the strap will be a good match.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

This, to go with my blue 6139-6002:








and this:







to go with my 6138-0040 Bullhead


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Perfect follow-up to last post. My 1976 Seiko Bullhead arrived, and I put it on the "new" fishbone bracelet. Yay! I'm in the Bullhead club!


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Just ordered an Obris Morgan Pradata DLC. One of the few watches my wife and I agree on. We have very different taste.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Just ordered an Obris Morgan Pradata DLC. One of the few watches my wife and I agree on. We have very different taste.


Just finished sizing the bracelet on this new arrival...first dusty picture:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Today's haul of automatics


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Finally getting my dive watch fix, gonna have an SKX007 on the way shortly 










Considering getting a Super Engineer II to replace the stock Jubilee, I really dig the hefty look of it. That'll wait though, don't have the budget for a pricey bracelet like it at the moment.


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

Bought this on a whim hoping for the best, eBay with "pro hv ably just needs a battery" new battery and its ticking away. Pleasantly surprised about 20mm lug width.pin point scratches are strange but interesting old thing.








Update with correct time and date and bracelet purchased off eBay from a member here. I am not a bracelet guy but do enjoy fishing and have two boys so this fit well.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Strange thing. Did not hear anything back from Steinhart for two weeks since ordering (no reply to email or tracking number) but Fedex just showed up at my door with the watch. :-!
Don't feel like taking off the plastic. Got the extra ceramic bezel too, though I don't plan on swapping out the pepsi.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

While I'm at it, might as well show off one of my new favorite nato straps from Crown&Buckle.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Love that color combo!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

This is to make Olly happy. More after opening the package.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

This is finally coming to me. But need to get rid of the recently acquired Citizen Speedy and Timex T2N587, as well as my blue Zodiac Sea Dragon.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Have this nifty set for doing watch type stuff. Figured it's about time I got some real tools.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Have this nifty set for doing watch type stuff. Figured it's about time I got some real tools.
> View attachment 1636013


Now you just need a nice tool chest 

I recommend a Gerstner. Don't have mine around at the moment. You can even buy them in DIY kits.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Have this nifty set for doing watch type stuff. Figured it's about time I got some real tools.
> View attachment 1636013


I'm actually surprised you don't own this already


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally available again today


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> This is finally coming to me. But need to get rid of the recently acquired Citizen Speedy and Timex T2N587, as well as my blue Zodiac Sea Dragon.
> 
> View attachment 1635978


Stop buying all the watches I want....


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> This is finally coming to me. But need to get rid of the recently acquired Citizen Speedy and Timex T2N587, as well as my blue Zodiac Sea Dragon.
> 
> View attachment 1635978


I got to see one of these in person at the Dallas GTG. It's really as good looking in person as in pictures. Congrats!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Because football:


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Stop buying all the watches I want....


I often feel the same way.

Merl is another one I get quite jealous of

If I decide to sell it off for the blue accented Prototipo when they come out again, you will be the first to know.

Also, taking a look at the Gavox Squadron, that is fairly affordable after the vat is subtracted. May have to look in to that as a christmas present to my father, or for myself.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ Nice!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> I often feel the same way.
> 
> Merl is another one I get quite jealous of
> 
> ...


Yup Merl, Brad, ElGeek the list goes on and on...Waterdude is moving up the ladder with his high end watch collection now 
I will let you know when the Gavox arrives how it is. Between the Sinn, somewhere between Singapore and Canada, the Benarus in customs and the Gavox in la la land its been a bad week for watch arrivals in little ole Nova Scotia. One shining star is my H2O strap arrived today. Yeah....


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Yup Merl, Brad, ElGeek the list goes on and on...Waterdude is moving up the ladder with his high end watch collection now
> I will let you know when the Gavox arrives how it is. Between the Sinn, somewhere between Singapore and Canada, the Benarus in customs and the Gavox in la la land its been a bad week for watch arrivals in little ole Nova Scotia. One shining star is my H2O strap arrived today. Yeah....


Ha! I have one "expensive" watch. That'll do me a lot of good, living in a van... down by the river!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

My first H2O strap. Rugged look and well made. Happy with it. Should work well on the Benarus to


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

First day out.









^Nice Magrette!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Yup Merl, Brad, ElGeek the list goes on and on...Waterdude is moving up the ladder with his high end watch collection now
> I will let you know when the Gavox arrives how it is. Between the Sinn, somewhere between Singapore and Canada, the Benarus in customs and the Gavox in la la land its been a bad week for watch arrivals in little ole Nova Scotia. One shining star is my H2O strap arrived today. Yeah....


Instead of jealousy, lets call it desirable admiration


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I've got this ordered for my PVD SKX007. Sizing it is definitely gonna be an adventure


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> My first H2O strap. Rugged look and well made. Happy with it. Should work well on the Benarus to


This is awesome! What's the backing? Link?

You have an equally desirable collection btw. You've been through the ultimate list of divers IMO.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah really impressed with it so far. Can't wait to try it on the stealth benarus. 
Here is a link to the strap on H20 website. I got it on the sales forum unworn for a decent price. The backing appears to be leather but I will take a better look tonight.
canvas band, canvas strap, 24mm,


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> I often feel the same way.
> 
> Merl is another one I get quite jealous of
> 
> ...





quicksilver7 said:


> Yup Merl, Brad, ElGeek the list goes on and on...Waterdude is moving up the ladder with his high end watch collection now
> I will let you know when the Gavox arrives how it is. Between the Sinn, somewhere between Singapore and Canada, the Benarus in customs and the Gavox in la la land its been a bad week for watch arrivals in little ole Nova Scotia. One shining star is my H2O strap arrived today. Yeah....


Thanks guys, you guys also have great collections. I do now have the 'problem' that I own (or owned for some time) the affordable watches I've wanted the last couple of years and don't know where to go from here. I mean that I don't really lust for a specific watch at the moment and that is a first for me. Am I done? I don't know. Guess I'll enjoy what I have until the watch bug bites again


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gulfmaster, the latest G-Shock Just arrived from Seiya-san in Japan....very mind-blowing experience reading the manual about this amazing watch! Particularly like the positive display only available on this blue version.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

OVM just came in.

 "Oh, Happy Day..."


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

I have this cheeky chap on the way:









Got my tracking number this morning. Wahay!


----------



## LZS (Sep 18, 2014)

JP71624 said:


> OVM just came in.
> 
> "Oh, Happy Day..."


That is beautiful. What size wrist are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

JP71624 said:


> OVM just came in.
> 
> "Oh, Happy Day..."


Awesome!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

LZS said:


> That is beautiful. What size wrist are you if you don't mind me asking?


Pretty small. About 6.5" wrist I think.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Awesome!


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## LZS (Sep 18, 2014)

JP71624 said:


> Pretty small. About 6.5" wrist I think.


We're in the same boat, that's exactly what I wanted to hear :-d . I think you've swayed me, where did you buy it from?


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

LZS said:


> We're in the same boat, that's exactly what I wanted to hear :-d . I think you've swayed me, where did you buy it from?


Das watch factory in Deutschland!  
Right from Steinhart.
I've only had it for part of a day and I can already tell I really like it. I'm sure you would...but the Ocean Vintage One looks great, too (along with others they offer) if you like even MORE of a Rolex look.


----------



## LZS (Sep 18, 2014)

JP71624 said:


> Das watch factory in Deutschland!
> Right from Steinhart.
> I've only had it for part of a day and I can already tell I really like it. I'm sure you would...but the Ocean Vintage One looks great, too (along with others they offer) if you like even MORE of a Rolex look.


I've looked at the OVO, I just can't bring myself to like the plainness of the dial, it looks a little _too _bare for my liking. Still a great-looking watch though.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

LZS said:


> I've looked at the OVO, I just can't bring myself to like the plainness of the dial, it looks a little _too _bare for my liking. Still a great-looking watch though.


Well, you know why I like this one, then. 
PM me for more pics, or watch my IG and I'm sure you'll be seeing more soon!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JP71624 said:


> Das watch factory in Deutschland!
> Right from Steinhart.
> I've only had it for part of a day and I can already tell I really like it. I'm sure you would...but the Ocean Vintage One looks great, too (along with others they offer) if you like even MORE of a Rolex look.


I love the domed crystal on the Ocean 1 Vintage, and the no-date dial too. It was super hard for me to choose another Steinhart over it.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I love the domed crystal on the Ocean 1 Vintage, and the no-date dial too. It was super hard for me to choose another Steinhart over it.


The OVM and the O1V share those qualities!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JP71624 said:


> The OVM and the O1V share those qualities!


Actually, I do not like the OVM. The dome on the crystal is nowhere like the O1V (my main appeal for the O1V), and I don't like the 'vintage' color of the hour markers. In all of my watches, atleast one of the following is true - the hands are stylistic, or the dial/bezel has color, OVM doesn't fit either. The Steinhart I bought was the pepsi GMT which is as close to the GMT Master as it gets. They keep getting sold out. I have been very impressed with my Steinhart though, and it is the brand most likely to cause me to break my one watch/brand policy.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Actually, I do not like the OVM. The dome on the crystal is nowhere like the O1V (my main appeal for the O1V), and I don't like the 'vintage' color of the hour markers. In all of my watches, atleast one of the following is true - the hands are stylistic, or the dial/bezel has color, OVM doesn't fit either. The Steinhart I bought was the pepsi GMT which is as close to the GMT Master as it gets. They keep getting sold out. I have been very impressed with my Steinhart though, and it is the brand most likely to cause me to break my one watch/brand policy.


Then go out and buy an O1V!
As a vintage watch collector, if I, personally, want a dome sticking that far...I'll just wear one of my old watches. If I scratch the crystal, it's no big deal. I like the overall styling of the O1V a lot, but if there's one thing I would change it would be the crystal sticking out 3mm+ out from the watch. Makes the total thickness 16mm...which is the same as my Hamilton Pilot Pioneer with the H-31 (Valjoux 7750). Quite a difference between a base automatic being as thick as an automatic chronograph, if you ask me.

I guess I'll say it looks good, at least, though!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Just got this after selling my Huldra.

A Graf Zeppelin 100 Jahre Big Date with Eta 2826 from Sales forum.

I wonder how it will look on my 6.5 inch wrist. All over comments were good on Zeppelin watches. I hope the the quality won't disappoint me.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on a Zelos Helmsman Bronze which ticks off diver, dual crown and bronze from my list. It is unworn, but the previous owner experimented with some Liver of Sulphur to speed up the patina - which I think looks great. Now its the waiting game.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Yeah really impressed with it so far. Can't wait to try it on the stealth benarus.
> Here is a link to the strap on H20 website. I got it on the sales forum unworn for a decent price. The backing appears to be leather but I will take a better look tonight.
> canvas band, canvas strap, 24mm,


Thanks. I'm looking for something in canvas not backed by leather. The sweat factor just turns me off. As much as I like my new Hamilton, the leather prevents me from wearing it more, and it looks much better on leather than anything else. I sweat, the dye changes my arm color, I wash, I rinse, I repeat. :-/


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Got my Jomashop resizing kit from Amazon and now the new arrivals are ready to wear (sorry the pic is not the best). The Alpinist took me a lot of time to connect the bracelet with end links, Steinhart resize was a breeze due to the screws. I love both the watches - the Alpinist now looks much better than on the stock strap, the Steinhart has amazing wrist presence - I am going to wear this one till the pepsi bezel fades, and then I'm going to swap to the ceramic bezel and wear it till it breaks. I don't like the Steinhart clasp though since I don't have nails and absolutely cannot open it (to unlock it) no matter how hard I try.









Thus, my rapid acquisition of 7 watches (all of my collection essentially) in 2 months stops here, and I am done atleast for this year (oops I am on the HMT 40mm pre-order list too). The one watch I really want which is missing is an automatic chronograph, and my tentative plan is to get a pilot chronograph (Sinn 103/Steinhart Nav-B Chrono II) next year.


----------



## Steve_O (Jul 12, 2014)

I need that OVM in my life. I just don't think it will work on my 6" wrist :'( 

Is there such a thing as wrist botox?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks. I'm looking for something in canvas not backed by leather. The sweat factor just turns me off. As much as I like my new Hamilton, the leather prevents me from wearing it more, and it looks much better on leather than anything else. I sweat, the dye changes my arm color, I wash, I rinse, I repeat. :-/


The dye changes your arm color ? How/Why ? I wore my Citizen with the leather band for one year in year-round sunny SoCal, even washed my hands and wet it many times, but the only cosmetic change is that the leather strap got stained on the back (darker color) and has lots of creases.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Not permanently, but when I sweat with any of the three leather straps I've tried lately, the dye transferred to my skin. It eventually washes off after a shower or two. I assume this stops once the strap is no longer new, but I've not stuck with a strap long enough to confirm my theory.


----------



## JacobSimon (Jan 19, 2013)

A rodina small seconds is waiting for me back at the house in Georgia. But I'm at a conference in Orlando :/. It came the day after I left. Sigh.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

JacobSimon said:


> A rodina small seconds is waiting for me back at the house in Georgia. But I'm at a conference in Orlando :/. It came the day after I left. Sigh.


I live in Orlando, just wear mine for the time being!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Steve_O said:


> I need that OVM in my life. I just don't think it will work on my 6" wrist :'(
> 
> Is there such a thing as wrist botox?


I see people with my size wrist wearing 47+mm. If they can pull that off, I'm sure you can pull off this 41/42.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Been a while since I posted here, but this will be my first mechanical chronograph:


----------



## Steve_O (Jul 12, 2014)

JP71624 said:


> I see people with my size wrist wearing 47+mm. If they can pull that off, I'm sure you can pull off this 41/42.


It's the long, dead flat lugs that worry me most. Though my wrist is pretty flat too.

Thanks for the enabling words of encouragement though! Maybe I'll just get it and see, can always sell it on


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Steve_O said:


> It's the long, dead flat lugs that worry me most. Though my wrist is pretty flat too.
> 
> Thanks for the enabling words of encouragement though! Maybe I'll just get it and see, can always sell it on


What is the width of your wrist on top?
I'll be glad to take pics for you if it will help.

But yes...you are right. You can resell it for at least what you paid for it (including) shipping. Some people are marking them way up...not that I condone it.


----------



## Steve_O (Jul 12, 2014)

JP71624 said:


> What is the width of your wrist on top?
> I'll be glad to take pics for you if it will help.
> 
> But yes...you are right. You can resell it for at least what you paid for it (including) shipping. Some people are marking them way up...not that I condone it.


Really I'd say the max width, with watch strapped tight would be 50mm. The strap would have to drop straight down.

Pics would be great if you have the time, thanks.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

These two should be here next week.

While I love the look of Fleigers, on other people's wrists, I've never owned one that I bonded with. 
The Kentex is a slightly different spin on the traditional Fleiger.
Hopefully this one hits the mark.









Been eyeing a Ball for some time. 
The Streamliner is smaller, versatile and more refined in style, so it should be a good place to start. 
Price was a steal (I'm guessing it was mis-priced on eBay, probably near cost, because the same shop has a current auction for the same watch at nearly double. Supposed to be BNIB maybe I should cross the fingers on this one.)


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

It arrived!


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

This baby showed up today, looks and feels great! In my book the best looking affordable diver there is.









SNZH57


----------



## LZS (Sep 18, 2014)

Steve_O said:


> Really I'd say the max width, with watch strapped tight would be 50mm. The strap would have to drop straight down.
> 
> Pics would be great if you have the time, thanks.


I would also be interested in seeing more pictures of it, it's too nice!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Not gonna dive or even swim with this as it has no screw crown, 
but it'll be perfect for Halloween.

SNZJ21


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Its here


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Its here


Looking great!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Zelos Helmsman in bronze


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> Its here


Ooooh I'm jealous. More pictures, more pictures!


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Well..... After almost two months with no new purchases I finally pulled the trigger on a new acquisition. I have a Bronze Makara Octopus inbound from another member:


















This will be my first bronze watch.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I blame it on you guys....

we will see how it goes. *I need *(_who am i kidding, I DO NOT NEED_...) *a quartz beater* (_...and I have sold atleast 25 of those type in the past_) *that will run right out of the box* (_...and I have G-shock for that.._.) *with military looks* (a_nd I have modded Seiko for that purpose...that has been on rehaul for 6 months now...it is downside of being personal friend to a watchsmith..they do not take you seriously when you tell hem you want the watch to be rehauled_) *and full lume* (_..ok you got me , I want to try how this one looks..._)

sigh...it is a hard bargain between logic and madness. good thing I do not buy expensive wathes impulsively.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Tempted to get one of these - W&W Model 2 Horween strap, probably Crimson. Do you think its a good match for any of my watches ?

Strap:









My Watches:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1633158


And it's here!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> And it's here!
> View attachment 1639753


Your collection continues to impress, Brad. Congrats!


----------



## hututri (Sep 11, 2014)

Got this from eBay.










Casio g-shock gw3000 with replacement strap.



sinner777 said:


> I blame it on you guys....
> 
> we will see how it goes. *I need *(_who am i kidding, I DO NOT NEED_...) *a quartz beater* (_...and I have sold atleast 25 of those type in the past_) *that will run right out of the box* (_...and I have G-shock for that.._.) *with military looks* (a_nd I have modded Seiko for that purpose...that has been on rehaul for 6 months now...it is downside of being personal friend to a watchsmith..they do not take you seriously when you tell hem you want the watch to be rehauled_) *and full lume* (_..ok you got me , I want to try how this one looks..._)
> 
> sigh...it is a hard bargain between logic and madness. good thing I do not buy expensive wathes impulsively.


*YOU*

You're the type of guys i hate.
The ones who show me unexpected things that go directly on my "i want" list.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I think the tan would be better across thr board. The crimson would work on the bottom right and left probably. It might work on the Chr. Ward.



blowfish89 said:


> Tempted to get one of these - W&W Model 2 Horween strap, probably Crimson. Do you think its a good match for any of my watches ?
> 
> Strap:
> 
> ...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

hututri said:


> Got this from eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..you actually love for giving you revelations about inexpensive and cool watches, admit it...ah and cool G-Shock..good thing I have DW5600E and love it...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

hututri said:


> Got this from eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My M version says hello. It's great they make ANALOG G-Shocks.










Just got this new Gulfmaster, the only positive screen version, From Seiya-san.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

My new dial for my vostok. Hate that there is no quick date set for my vostok and hence ordered a no date dial.

Guess I like it better this way ~















The Russian wordings on the dial is so nice and unique 

Edit: It was a scuba dude dial at first


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

goody2141 said:


> Its here


Very nice. Nearly pulled the trigger on one last week.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I like the the way it looks a lot. Hmmmm, wasn't planning a Vostock purchase, never mind a mod, but that is tempting.



Marctan said:


> My new dial for my vostok. Hate that there is no quick date set for my vostok and hence ordered a no date dial.
> 
> Guess I like it better this way ~
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

As my next door neighbor says, that is "beautifulus maximus".



Bradjhomes said:


> And it's here!
> View attachment 1639753


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Its here


Great. Thanks. Now I am on the hunt for a white dial blue hands one. Perfect. Just lovely. $625 new is a bit much though.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Now it's 2 incoming...


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

quicksilver7 said:


> Great. Thanks. Now I am on the hunt for a white dial blue hands one. Perfect. Just lovely. $625 new is a bit much though.


Uh oh, I'm looking for the exact same watch.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

plot said:


> Uh oh, I'm looking for the exact same watch.


Good luck guys. I'm keeping mine but you can buy my bracelet for it if you want to


----------



## hututri (Sep 11, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> My M version says hello. It's great they make ANALOG G-Shocks.
> 
> Just got this new Gulfmaster, the only positive screen version, From Seiya-san.


I wanted your model because of the color of the metal part. But since the one i got was half price, i got it. I'm still wondering if i can just brush out that black color, or even simulate patina so i can brag about having a vintage g-shock from... 2014.

As i got into that recent buying spree, i got interested into analog casios. Well, it started with solar batteryless digitals, and grew into solar analog g-shocks.
Got this recent ad s800w, so recent no one talks about it. I saw one while looking at a s810 thread on WUS. Received it last week.










And size and design makes it quite close to a g-shock.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

hututri said:


> I wanted your model because of the color of the metal part. But since the one i got was half price, i got it. I'm still wondering if i can just brush out that black color, or even simulate patina so i can brag about having a vintage g-shock from... 2014.
> 
> As i got into that recent buying spree, i got interested into analog casios. Well, it started with solar batteryless digitals, and grew into solar analog g-shocks.
> Got this recent ad s800w, so recent no one talks about it. I saw one while looking at a s810 thread on WUS. Received it last week.
> ...


I like having a sweep second hand on Ani-digitals. AMW-320. $51 shipped online today.


----------



## JonathanFR (May 29, 2012)

Been wanting a mechanical panda chronograph for a really long time. After a long time of occassional bay-hunting, I am pretty happy with the $127 I spent for this poljot civilian 3133  Was quite lucky to find one with the copper inner bezel rather than a blue one which I didn't quite like, now I need to figure out how to clean the subdials and hands and perhaps relume the 8-o'clock mark..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Siblings




























Yellow just arrived....need to set it to local time and sync it tonight.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Great. Thanks. Now I am on the hunt for a white dial blue hands one. Perfect. Just lovely. $625 new is a bit much though.





plot said:


> Uh oh, I'm looking for the exact same watch.


I think I may sell this one off at some point for the blue accented one since I have the white and orange accented Seiko SCEB001. I just couldnt pass on the deal for this one though.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Great stuff all round people! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Incoming Marlin, MDV-302D










To join it's Marlin cousins:











And this latest I made from the parts of 3 Watches.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Have some parts on the way, may be with a lot of effort they will be a watch some day!


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow! That's a phenominal price for a 3133 based watch!



JonathanFR said:


> Been wanting a mechanical panda chronograph for a really long time. After a long time of occassional bay-hunting, I am pretty happy with the $127 I spent for this poljot civilian 3133  Was quite lucky to find one with the copper inner bezel rather than a blue one which I didn't quite like, now I need to figure out how to clean the subdials and hands and perhaps relume the 8-o'clock mark..


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Very Nice! I didn't know that G. Gerlach made a compressor style watch.



efauser said:


> View attachment 1641038


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> Very Nice! I didn't know that G. Gerlach made a compressor style watch.


From their site


> Navigator is initial model of our new series, cased with compressor-styled casual case.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

I forgot these (sorry docvail). Photos borrowed from the web since I don't have the watches, yet.

[ one picture removed by moderator - copyright infringement - please check rules ]
(sorry about that)


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

Two Timex chronos. Had the black pvd Ameritus chrono but wasn't too happy with it. Swapped it for a silver one and it's probably as close to a Speedmaster I'll ever get. Pics shamelessly stolen from the internet.


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

This crossed paths with me when browsing the web and I decided to pull the trigger. A used Ticino Type A B-uhr. Picked this up at Marktplaats.nl (the Dutch version of EBay) for a measly €70,-. I love the way it looks and it has a solid Miyota automatic on board.

I have been looking for a decent pilot style watch for a good price and this just ticks all the boxes.










EDIT: I almost forgot, my parents bought me the Invicta 8926 for my birthday. I think im going to mod the hell out of this one

Pics are from the almighty Google


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jvingerhoets1 said:


> EDIT: I almost forgot, my parents bought me the Invicta 8926 for my birthday. I think im going to mod the hell out of this one
> 
> Pics are from the almighty Google


That's an odd looking 8926...oh, see its a google pic....that's not really an 8926, but something close. For starters, 8926 Doesn't say "pro Diver" on the dial...not mention the wrong bezel...


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> That's an odd looking 8926...oh, see its a google pic....that's not really an 8926, but something close. For starters, 8926 Doesn't say "pro Diver" on the dial...not mention the wrong bezel...
> 
> View attachment 1641781


Wow, you're right! I must have been asleep already when I posted. Edited for accuracy. Thanks!


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

My GS is here!

Poor lighting for photos, unforch.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Top three things I love about my GS - to date, pun intended. 

Thing One 

Everything on the dial is applied, except "Grand Seiko" in raised print. All 60 of the minute markers. 

Thing Two

Independent hour hand, first in my collection.

Thing Three

The indices baffle me. I still can't tell whether they are cut down the middle, lined in black like the hands, or both.


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Cheap one for me this week. $37


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Figured it was time to try a Swatch, one of the very few Swatch watches that I actually like


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

millenbop said:


> Figured it was time to try a Swatch, one of the very few Swatch watches that I actually like
> 
> View attachment 1642222


Yeah, I like this one very much.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

My Makara Octopus just arrived:


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Stealth arrived and is begging for an isofrane. Weirdest package I have received so far in my buying years on Watchuseek. Thankfully waterdude was my go between and fixed things up. 
It's one heavy watch.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Have a Nighthawk inbound. I'm not usually a fan of busy faced watches but this one has grown on me as I've spent more time on WUS. Plus I've heard almost entirely positive things about it from those who have owned/do own it. It also sorta gets me into the pilot/flight watch arena. We'll see what I think when it gets here










photo poached from the almighty Google.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

I went digging through my strap collection, and I think I found the perfect new shoes for my new Octopus. This is thick, soft, and heavily vintagized water buffalo made for me by a strap maker in Barcelona Spain.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

One of these:









And one of these:









Familial birthday largesse was a little larger than expected. So I figured why stop at one watch, when with a little leftover PayPal money you can get two.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just delivered by the UPS man tonight, changed the strap to my favorite


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

wromg said:


> And one of these:


Oooohhh... Jealous of this one.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Excellent purchases everyone! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Just got the shipping notification for this lovely piece tonight! Should be in hand within a few days!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

very Bauhaus. I like it. Congrats.


millenbop said:


> Figured it was time to try a Swatch, one of the very few Swatch watches that I actually like
> 
> View attachment 1642222


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

wromg said:


> And one of these:


I've got one of these coming as well. Prices are good on Seiya right now.


----------



## Steve_O (Jul 12, 2014)

Look what the postman brought!..










Will get some decent pics later with my camera and without the crystal protector.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

My first Hamilton! So stoked!! My costliest watch so far.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

My bro's Christopher Ward C11 MSL is here! The case is super-nice - hefty, solid, beautifully finished. It feels fantastic. Go get one.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

They are all here now


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

phoenix844884 said:


> My first Hamilton! So stoked!! My costliest watch so far.


Congrats! I was getting ready to pull the trigger on a X-wind and you do this to me. Only thing holding me back is my fear of curved spring bars. LOL


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Congrats! I was getting ready to pull the trigger on a X-wind and you do this to me. Only thing holding me back is my fear of curved spring bars. LOL


This has curved springbars, now how is a newbie supposed to know that ? Till yesterday, I thought that the Speedy Pro obviously (duh) would have a hackable second hand.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Ordered a new Vostok Amphibian Neptune in green and got my name on the list for the Forum Edition NVCH-30 300M Amphibian. It has been a good day!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Steve_O said:


> Look what the postman brought!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G. Gerlach continues to impress me. Congrats!


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> G. Gerlach continues to impress me. Congrats!


Couldn't agree more. If I were to happen into a large sum of money the first leisure purchase I make, after all my debt is paid off, would be just about one of everything G. Gerlach makes. Love their styling

Wear it in good health Steve_O


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

For $35 on ebay, I decided to give it a try. Figured it would probably look good on my Seiko SCEB009 Bullhead quartz chrono and Prototipo


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seiko 5 Sea Urchin/mini-Sumo, made in Japan version, on SNPR strap


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Congrats! I was getting ready to pull the trigger on a X-wind and you do this to me. Only thing holding me back is my fear of curved spring bars. LOL


Go for it Chief! The X-Wind is also on my wishlist but a ways off. Need to recover from the biggest watch purchase of my life.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Finally arrived form Singapore...long trip but it made it safely.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Finally arrived form Singapore...long trip but it made it safely.





quicksilver7 said:


> Finally arrived form Singapore...long trip but it made it safely.


So nice you posted twice!

Awesome! I'd love to hear your thoughts when it arrives. Congrats!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Finally arrived form Singapore...long trip but it made it safely.


Very nice


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Weird...WUS has been acting up today for me. Sorry about the double post.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Deleted





quicksilver7 said:


> Weird...WUS has been acting up today for me. Sorry about the double post.


I've been having trouble today as well and I ended up with a double post on another thread. No worries.


----------



## opticsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Just showed up from FedEx. Detroit Watch 1701 black #34 of 50.


----------



## opticsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Detroit Watch 1701 Black. Double post


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Helson Bronze SharkDiver 45mm, right off the FedEx truck.
Went for the 45 because of the bronze crown not on the 40 and 42 versions.














































Titanium back keeps the bronze from staining one's skin green.













































































































On leather, 26mm


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

So much for that Pan Europ

Sent from my doohickey with a thingamabob.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dagaz MM strap showed up today for my Seiko Black Monster, which showed up a couple weeks ago.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Ordered my first G-Shock yesterday. Got it for about 200$ from a Norwegian seller, which is a bargain(with the prices we have over here).


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> So much for that Pan Europ


Ha! Wear it in good health. That is one manly looking watch. Now I gotta hunt it down for a price that will not make me cry.


----------



## Dan-W (Aug 22, 2014)

Shanghai arrived, worth the wait, very pleased...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

That is awesome! Kon Tiki homage?


----------



## Dan-W (Aug 22, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> That is awesome! Kon Tiki homage?


 I guess so, although I didnt realise that, I just liked the design and had to grab it. I first saw it on this thread actually and ordered it straight away...


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Waiting for a Steveo Strap for my CW Amelia - 19/16mm and short.


----------



## hututri (Sep 11, 2014)

9sse said:


> Ordered my first G-Shock yesterday. Got it for about 200$ from a Norwegian seller, which is a bargain(with the prices we have over here).


Nice watch, nice piece. Care to show us more?
That one catched my attention when i was looking for a g-shock, then i decided i didn't want a digital screen on my watch.
Got mine for even cheaper than you ^_^.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

hututri said:


> Nice watch, nice piece. Care to show us more?
> That one catched my attention when i was looking for a g-shock, then i decided i didn't want a digital screen on my watch.
> Got mine for even cheaper than you ^_^.


Thank you, I'll post some pictures when it arrives. I suddenly got a craving for a ana-digi watch, and this fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Yesterday, I got this: 


















Today, I have this:


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Buckle up, have more than a few photos in this post.

First, a short clip to get everyone in the mood. It's only 50 second long so watch it...






So, if the video didn't give it away...my Citizen Nighthawk showed up today. It actually showed up during lunch time but I haven't been able to spend any time with it until now.

First, I have a few observations. The crystal is flat yet it extends slightly past the level of the bezel. This slightly concerns me since I'm generally a loof when it comes to things like walking through doors or turning around without hitting my wrist, and therefore my watch, on something. Something tells me that I may need to pay to replace a cracked/broken/scratched-to-hell-and-back crystal on this at some point in time.

Second, the bracelet/links are an odd length/size. My ticker has a hitch in it's giddy up (ha! watch puns), or in other words, I have a heart condition and the medication my doctor prescribes causes me to retain water (read: my wrists swell sometimes). Normally this isn't a problem, but this bracelet being an odd length and the links being so small means that i don't have the leeway I normally prefer in a bracelet so that my wrist can change sizes throughout the day. Whether this means that I'll have to put a spring bar tool in my bag so that I can putz around with the micro adjustment during the day or not, I don't know yet. But it's an observation none the less.

Alright let's get to the photos.

Alas, my quest for getting good quality photos with an iPhone that is now 3 generations "out of date" goes on. Forgive the blurriness and the odd green tint is from a lamp on my desk with a green glass shade (stereotypical law library/law office desklamp).


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

JLesinski said:


> Buckle up, have more than a few photos in this post.
> 
> First, a short clip to get everyone in the mood. It's only 50 second long so watch it...
> 
> ...


Nice addition. However, I am pretty sure the Nighthawk is 42mm.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Oilers Fan said:


> Nice addition. However, I am pretty sure the Nighthawk is 42mm.


Yeah you're right. It's been a long week haha


----------



## tomead (Aug 4, 2014)

Got this one earlier this week.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Oilers Fan said:


> Nice addition. However, I am pretty sure the Nighthawk is 42mm.


Amazon says 41mm Amazon.com: Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch: Nighthawk: Watches
Jomashop says 42 mm. I guess its 42 because it does wear big.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Been watching for one of these exact Blue with Red Hands Aqua Expeditions to become available and late last night this one showed up on f/29 and got to cross off one grail on my grail list. 
That shade of "Electric Blue" sundial is enticing


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

This beauty from crown&buckle with brushed finish for my blue Orient Flight









sent from my magic brick


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

And here my collection is supposed to be getting smaller...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-300 Marlin with analog day/date


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin twins


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin MDV-103 on a blasted Super Engineers II deployant


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Ended up with an itchy trigger finger and finally ordered a Super Engineer II for my SKX007. It's gonna be a nice hefty piece of watch once this arrives!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lew & Huey Orthos on order... not in the mail yet...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

And&#8230; I'm posting here again.

This started with the Autodromo Protipo. I knew it was out of my reach. But it looked so good that I was browsing pictures. And that led to reading a review. And that review mentioned the Seiko meca quartz movement - 6T63 to be exact. That piqued my interest. I researched it a little bit and found that Seiko used in quite a number of modestly priced chronographs. I found one I really liked. It was readily available for under a hundred bucks at one point. And now there are a few sellers that are asking around $200. That's freaking ridiculous. I found an eBay seller with a long history of good transactions. We went back and forth a couple times and I got it for the old price.

Here it is. The Seiko SSB007.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just paid for this Rios for my SNZH53. Excellent transaction with soaking.fused.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Surprise arrival this morning!


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Was looking for a dress watch...missed.














Thoughts?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Incoming GW-9400RDJ with carbon fiber strap JDM.
Rangeman










Incoming GW-9300RD atomic version JDM with carbon fiber strap
Mudman










Have not located a JDM Gulfman yet.


----------



## CFCDH3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Scored a twofer. While shopping for the Mako I found the Chicane on Island Watch for $79.00 and put it on black leather. Ya gotta love a bargain!


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, very nice vostok harry!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just picked up two more














Both hand-wind, Timex is from the 70s/80s, I think the Slava is from the early 2000s


----------



## MK3 (May 14, 2013)

After trying to decide if it would be a good idea for a while, I got this coming. Casio DW 290, pic from Casios website.









Mission Impossible style for a grab'n'go beater at a great price. $36 from Amazon to the door in Canada.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

I am trying a couple of well priced leather watch straps with built in quick release spring bars from FandE Buckles and Bands. The dark brown and tan are on their way to me. For $30 shipped I can't really go wrong.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I just got these 3 straps in from Tonez Italy.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> I just got these 3 straps in from Tonez Italy.


Wow, those are great. Love the camo especially.


----------



## mamos (Dec 30, 2012)

*Aristo 47mm
*


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a strap in the mail for my Vostok, made by Aaron Pimentel. Grey canvas with red tribal stitching and eel keepers. In case you are looking for a custom strap I can only vouch for him, good response on email, good suggestions and for me he works with nice materials.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Fonseca (Jul 22, 2014)

Just came in the mail on Friday!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Another one from my grail list turned up on f/29 this morning.

Aramar Arctic Ocean II



















The list is getting whittled down fast.

Anybody have a Borealis Francis Drake to sell me? You know, the BB homage red bezel snowflake. PM me pls.

or a Kadloo Mediteranee

or a blue dial Pradata?


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Which one of you lucky fellas snagged the blue Autodromo in f29? Kudos on the purchase, excellent taste.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

plot said:


> Which one of you lucky fellas snagged the blue Autodromo in f29? Kudos on the purchase, excellent taste.


I was wondering the same. I was second in line. I didn't get the watchrecon notice until after I got out of work.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Another one from my grail list turned up on f/29 this morning.
> 
> Aramar Arctic Ocean II
> 
> ...


Getting the Francis Drake I was looking for:




























To go with my Sea Hawk



















Liking these snowflakes!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

will_454 said:


> I am trying a couple of well priced leather watch straps with built in quick release spring bars from FandE Buckles and Bands. The dark brown and tan are on their way to me. For $30 shipped I can't really go wrong.


Actually they are of decent quality, I got the rand, dark brown and black. They are holding up well!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> Actually they are of decent quality, I got the rand, dark brown and black. They are holding up well!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good to hear! Looking forward to receiving them.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> I was wondering the same. I was second in line. I didn't get the watchrecon notice until after I got out of work.


Don't hate me


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Just picked up. It arrived dead, but came back to life after 30 minutes in the sun.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> Don't hate me


You've been on a serious mission recently!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Don't hate me


How dare you?

I hope another one comes up soon. it would be nice to save $100. I would hate to hold out for a used one and miss out on the re-release

You will love it. If you dont, I would love to love it


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New to me today.....incredible blue dial. Deep Blue Aqua Expedition


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This toughie arrived too....for North American residents, these are difficult to track down as the German dealer working with Amazon in the EU refuses to ship to us. 
Thanks to the Austrian WUS member who sold me this 
Gigandet gunmetal Sea Ground G2-010


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Getting the SS bracelet for my blue Trident C60 (Chr. Ward).


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Getting the SS bracelet for my blue Trident C60 (Chr. Ward).


Read up on sizing it, but don't let it overwhelm you. It's actually pretty easy and worth the effort.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

waterdude said:


> Read up on sizing it, but don't let it overwhelm you. It's actually pretty easy and worth the effort.


Yeah I heard its complicated. Is it easy to connect the bracelet to the case (with end links) - I usually find that much harder ? I think I may end up taking this one to the local shop.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't recall the end links giving me fits, and sizing it was easy enough... after a good bit of research. Good luck!


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

Picked up this rubber strap from Amazon for my invicta 8926obv2.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Have the Tiger-Concept Big Crown in the mail; it should arrive today 









[Photo captured from Tiger-Concept official website]


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> You've been on a serious mission recently!


1 in 1 out though...trying to stick to my plan


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> How dare you?
> 
> I hope another one comes up soon. it would be nice to save $100. I would hate to hold out for a used one and miss out on the re-release
> 
> You will love it. If you dont, I would love to love it


If I don't love it then its yours. My Gavox came in today as well. Watch Box over flow'th


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Placed order today. Gnomon and EMS are so fast and efficient shipping watches half-way around the planet, I wouldn't be surprised to have it on hand by the end of this week.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

this is a beauty!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> 1 in 1 out though...trying to stick to my plan


The Benarus didn't stick around long.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> The Benarus didn't stick around long.


Sold fast, too.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I liked the Benarus. Not as much as my dart dial moray but it was nice. At 44mm and probably 30lbs with the bracelet it just wasn't for me. Plus the Proto needed to be funded.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sooo just as @ChiefWahoo and I were talking about Hamilton X-winds, and while his is a catch and release piece, I just snagged this nifty item off of eBay for a steal price. Just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> You've been on a serious mission recently!


Yeap, what Brad said. Congrats on a great pick up.


----------



## jyyck (Mar 20, 2014)

Had to pull the trigger with Orange Monster  It'll be my 2nd Seiko.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Was looking for a replacement leather strap to replace the 1 yr old stock one on my BL5250. Instead fit the bond nato I got during the labor day weekend, I think it works but 5 rings is too much for me. Also was a pain to fit because the gap between case and lugs is very small.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

gmt diver, on ruber though, pic stolen


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

The blue and the seethrough hands ;-)


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

cuica said:


> The blue and the seethrough hands ;-)


after a lot of hovering, drooling, hunt... on the marie masters, ended up buying this


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

20mm steel bracelet


----------



## WatchingTimeFly (Sep 30, 2014)

I was innocently minding my own business lurking around this forum and had to see the Seagull 1963 re-issue. Arrived really fast from HK.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just ordered the white dial Prometheus Piranha.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Deleted





ZASKAR36 said:


> Just ordered the white dial Prometheus Piranha.


This is one that's caught my eye recently. I really like it. I'd love to see a more detailed impression of it when you get it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Another gorgeous SNPR strap that is currently on sale at his website, Chestnut in color. 
and they smell soooooo good!

[of course it will have the holes inserted when sent out]


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

SteamJ said:


> This is one that's caught my eye recently. I really like it. I'd love to see a more detailed impression of it when you get it.


I'll definitely post pics and impressions. Been waiting for this one ever since Prometheus posted pics of it months ago.


----------



## LZS (Sep 18, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Just ordered the white dial Prometheus Piranha.


Wow, never seen/heard of this watch before but it looks amazing. Please post some pictures when you get it!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Passed by the post office today to pick my missed delivery  Tiger - Concept big crown with red second hand fitted. I like it very much so far


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

thelawnmoweroperator said:


>


Finally


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

30 watch watch box from www.acetimer.com.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

And she arrived.. Zelos Helmsman Bronze with grey dial - its my first bronze, first diver, first dual crown (on one side) and I am loving it.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

DanielW said:


> I have a strap in the mail for my Vostok, made by Aaron Pimentel. Grey canvas with red tribal stitching and eel keepers. In case you are looking for a custom strap I can only vouch for him, good response on email, good suggestions and for me he works with nice materials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And its here, love it, no stiffnes of the strap at all!



















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Jumped on the Ashford sale posted in the deals thread yesterday and ordered up this Hamilton Khaki Aviation in 38mm. I'm not 100% on the date window location, but it's better than at 3 oclock where it would cut into the numeral... If only it had a matching date wheel. Hopefully it'll work for me in person.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> Jumped on the Ashford sale posted in the deals thread yesterday and ordered up this Hamilton Khaki Aviation in 38mm. I'm not 100% on the date window location, but it's better than at 3 oclock where it would cut into the numeral... If only it had a matching date wheel. Hopefully it'll work for me in person.
> 
> View attachment 1652997


That's an interesting angle for the date. I don't think I've seen it like that before. It makes it a little more unique and it's a Hamilton so the quality will be there. Enjoy!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Placed order today. Gnomon and EMS are so fast and efficient shipping watches half-way around the planet, I wouldn't be surprised to have it on hand by the end of this week.


UPS is scheduled to deliver tomorrow, Thursday! EMS and Gnomon are amazingly fast....I ordered Monday....sent from Singapore thru China, Hong Kong, thru customs at JFK in NY to me in 4 days. And a quiet thanks to customs for letting it in duty free. Another reason NOT to use FedEx.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

will_454 said:


> And she arrived.. Zelos Helmsman Bronze with grey dial - its my first bronze, first diver, first dual crown (on one side) and I am loving it.


Congrats ! It looks fantastic! And the gray dial is superb! My new-to-me green dial says hello.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> That's an interesting angle for the date. I don't think I've seen it like that before. It makes it a little more unique and it's a Hamilton so the quality will be there. Enjoy!


It's something Omega sometimes do with their 4 o'clock date windows.









Not great for those who wear watches on their left hand IMO, but probably quite good for those who wear them on the right.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

vintage Rolex from 40s


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> It's something Omega sometimes do with their 4 o'clock date windows.
> 
> View attachment 1653027
> 
> ...


Oh that's interesting. I hadn't thought of that angle (get it - angle?)... I'm a lefty who wear my watch on the right wrist, so it might just work for me. Makes me wonder why you don't see dates at 7:30 or 8:00...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> It's something Omega sometimes do with their 4 o'clock date windows.
> 
> View attachment 1653027
> 
> ...





GoJoshGo said:


> Oh that's interesting. I hadn't thought of that angle (get it - angle?)... I'm a lefty who wear my watch on the right wrist, so it might just work for me. Makes me wonder why you don't see dates at 7:30 or 8:00...


I never thought about it like that. I also wear my watch on my right wrist so I can see the benefit for us southpaws.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Customs duty invoice from FedEx for my Steinhart. About $23.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> And&#8230; I'm posting here again.
> 
> This started with the Autodromo Protipo. I knew it was out of my reach. But it looked so good that I was browsing pictures. And that led to reading a review. And that review mentioned the Seiko meca quartz movement - 6T63 to be exact. That piqued my interest. I researched it a little bit and found that Seiko used in quite a number of modestly priced chronographs. I found one I really liked. It was readily available for under a hundred bucks at one point. And now there are a few sellers that are asking around $200. That's freaking ridiculous. I found an eBay seller with a long history of good transactions. We went back and forth a couple times and I got it for the old price.
> 
> Here it is. The Seiko SSB007.


So, the seller fell through on this one. He was honest and said there was a defect with the watch and the hunt started over. I now [hopefully] have this one coming (I just placed the order):


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> So, the seller fell through on this one. He was honest and said there was a defect with the watch and the hunt started over. I now [hopefully] have this one coming (I just placed the order):


I think I like the replacement better. Same movement?

Sent while distracted.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

So I went out for a casual stop into Timeless Luxury Watches and this happened...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aramar Arctic Ocean II on a Steinhart screwed-link bracelet


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Had a Seiko 5 delivered today. It will primarily serve as a weekend watch for me - something I can throw on in the morning and not be too concerned about knocking it about a bit. I can't speak to the size - I read 40.5, 41, and 42mm depending on the website so who really knows; I don't have a caliper set to measure it atm. I'm a bit surprised by how much weight the watch has to it. It's not a heavy watch by any means, but it was just heavier than I was expecting. I'm also not a big fan of the strap it came on. It's thick and cumbersome and bleh. I know I'll be being a bond NATO for it, any other ideas?

Finally, this next photo is something cool that came to mind. On the left is my grandfather's Seiko 5 (1969) which he left to me when he passed a few years ago and on the right is my new Seiko 5. Just cool to see the history and the changing styles, etc.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

The Swatch came today, bought from a user here in WUS. So far it's pretty sweet! Love the integration of the date window.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> So I went out for a casual stop into Timeless Luxury Watches and this happened...
> 
> View attachment 1653404


Wow. That's nice. Congrats.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> So I went out for a casual stop into Timeless Luxury Watches and this happened...
> 
> View attachment 1653404


Dont ya just hate when that happens...

"I'm just a hobo"


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

From a generous WUS member.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

I saw something shiny, and I just had to have it: a Prometheus Piranha, orange, speeding its way to me all the way from Portugal!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Francis Drake, originally from Portugal too, via Atlanta I believe.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> So I went out for a casual stop into Timeless Luxury Watches and this happened...
> 
> View attachment 1653404


Dude, you are on a roll. Congrats. She is a beauty.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Dude, you are on a roll. Congrats. She is a beauty.


Thanks! I'm done for the year now. I have 2 more watches coming this year and 2 more for early next year (plus one TBD) so I'm good for a while.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Thanks! I'm done for the year now. I have 2 more watches coming this year and 2 more for early next year (plus one TBD) so I'm good for a while.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

A Komandierskie just arrived. Screw the "silver lining", I want gold! And you've got to love the paper box it came in.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

New shoes (16mm croc) for my vintage Rolex.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

placed my first order with cheapestnatostraps.com yesterday. Got a dark brown leather and the navy/red/light blue.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Got a blue scuba dude incoming. Gonna do this with it



Then I'm going to transfer the movement, dial and hands into a 110 case. This picture gives a good idea of the difference in case shape


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> Jumped on the Ashford sale posted in the deals thread yesterday and ordered up this Hamilton Khaki Aviation in 38mm. I'm not 100% on the date window location, but it's better than at 3 oclock where it would cut into the numeral... If only it had a matching date wheel. Hopefully it'll work for me in person.
> 
> View attachment 1652997


Talk about fast shipping. Ordered yesterday, now on my wrist. Very impressed with this watch. The date window tugs at the balance of the dial, but I like to have a date. The detailing of the dial is very hard to capture in pictures, and very sharp looking. It's a brushed sunburst effect in the center, with record style circular brushing around the hour markers. Very well executed. It's also hard to capture the details of the hands, such as the white tip of the silver second hand. All very very nice. The strap is an odd 19mm size, but it does work perfectly with the proportions of the case... Hamilton does seem to have a penchant for odd lug sizes. The WR rating is only 50m. I'd really prefer a 100m just for peace of mind, but it really doesn't matter in the day to day.









Internally domed crystal is nice too:


----------



## slomo90 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here. Been looking to buy a watch for sometime now and finally pulled the trigger on this AVI-8.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

slomo90 said:


> Hi, I'm new here. Been looking to buy a watch for sometime now and finally pulled the trigger on this AVI-8.


Welcome! Good start to the collection. I've never handled one of their watches but I've heard good things and it looks good. Make sure you share with us your other additions as well. All the way from #2 to #200!


----------



## slomo90 (Sep 16, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Welcome! Good start to the collection. I've never handled one of their watches but I've heard good things and it looks good. Make sure you share with us your other additions as well. All the way from #2 to #200!


Thanks! Haha will sure do. I got this for sub $125 on Lazada (Malaysia) which I think is an awesome deal for this watch.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

22mm shark mesh from ebay (my first). October is strap month for me.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Francis Drake by Borealis


















































































Both Francis Drake & Sea Hawk










[









Francis Drake and custom 8926


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

James_ said:


> Got a blue scuba dude incoming. Gonna do this with it
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm going to transfer the movement, dial and hands into a 110 case. This picture gives a good idea of the difference in case shape


And this to put on it


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

This beauty from Rob at Topper:


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

James_ said:


> Got a blue scuba dude incoming. Gonna do this with it
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm going to transfer the movement, dial and hands into a 110 case. This picture gives a good idea of the difference in case shape


Cool. I'm waiting on a Pers bezel to finish a 110 case mod. Hands like the Blue Scuba Dude and dial like the 110 case.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Walton94 (Sep 2, 2014)

Was meant to be picking this SKA617 up from the jewelers today...









When the lady was removing the links for me, she noticed that they were coming out too easily and she wouldnt let me take the watch today. She didnt want me to take it because she was worried the bracelet my fall apart while i was wearing it, so they have ordered me another brand new one. Can't complain at their service and wanting me to get the best customer experience. Thanks Ernest Jones 

Roll on next Thursday...


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> This beauty from Rob at Topper:
> 
> View attachment 1654568


Good choice. I was tempted to buy that one myself.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sammygator said:


> Good choice. I was tempted to buy that one myself.


So was I, actually  I love a blue dial diver


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> So was I, actually  I love a blue dial diver


So was I, and my local AD offered a much better price. 
But some time passed, and I got the blue Trident C60 + Steinhart Pepsi GMT in about the same price. Still don't know whether I made the right decision.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Just for color, I think I like the blue of the C60 better.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> Just for color, I think I like the blue of the C60 better.


Yeah, I guess my fascination with watches started with the Omega SMP, and it was the waves that drew me in. Between the blue C60, pepsi Steinhart and yellow Mako, I believe I can survive forever without another diver. I am happy that I stayed in under $500 range, and will get some mileage on these watches.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Since I know he reads and posts here regularly. . .

Hey Jason. . .the one in Dallas. . .your inbox is full. 

Apologies for the interruption in programming. . .


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Yeah, I guess my fascination with watches started with the Omega SMP, and it was the waves that drew me in. Between the blue C60, pepsi Steinhart and yellow Mako, I believe I can survive forever without another diver. I am happy that I stayed in under $500 range, and will get some mileage on these watches.


What?!?! Only 3 divers?? You can't be serious.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Since I know he reads and posts here regularly. . .
> 
> Hey Jason. . .the one in Dallas. . .your inbox is full.
> 
> Apologies for the interruption in programming. . .


oops. Fixed that problem. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Arrived and I like it. Nice having a white dial in the collection and not a diver.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Arrived and I like it. Nice having a white dial in the collection and not a diver. O


Looks great man. If you happen to change your mind... I definitely want it.

Hows the Gavox?


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Arrived and I like it. Nice having a white dial in the collection and not a diver.


Congrats man! Looks awesome! Now that's how a racing inspired watch should look like.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Looks great man. If you happen to change your mind... I definitely want it.
> 
> Hows the Gavox?


You have first crack at it.  Was no happy about the duty and taxes....but oh well.
Gavox is quite good. The bracelet was a real pain to size. Pin and collar. Collar is in the middle of the end link and larger than most I have seen. Took a long time and I bent some pins  
Its a decent watch but I thinning the herd over the next few weeks so the Gavox may go.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Let me know on that as well



quicksilver7 said:


> Arrived and I like it. Nice having a white dial in the collection and not a diver.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Snagged this one off the sales forum the other day


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Arrived in under 4 days Singapore to USA from Gnomon with NO duty charged!
Delivered this time by the big brown UPS truck.

40mm with divers extension bracelet.














































[


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^I know. I was overjoyed too when I wasn't charged duty for my Alpinist from Seiya. Enjoy your watch.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yankee, how many watches have you bought in the last couple of weeks?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

The Rios came for my SNZH53. Loving this strap better than the lighter brown strap it was on previously.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Had a great sit down with with ChiefWahoo this afternoon. Made a deal for his black Mako XL










Had a bit of an issue with glare on this next one









Looks great with the wrist shot


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> Snagged this one off the sales forum the other day


Nicely done. Enjoy it


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2009)

My very first Vostok Amphibian blue scuba dude will be delivered Monday!

Also sapphire crystals for my Orient Mako II and Seiko Orange Monster are on their way to be from Harold. 

Also shipping OUT my Accutron Deep Diver to Bob Piker to get it running again.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Can't open till tomorrow night. Guess ?


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Can't open till tomorrow night. Guess ?


Something from G. Gerlach? If my heritage is serving me correctly, I believe "Priorytet" is Polish.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> Yankee, how many watches have you bought in the last couple of weeks?


A bunch, but only 2 today, both out-of-production NOS divers found on f/29 from Europe.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

This beauty:










sent from my magic brick


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

JLesinski said:


> Something from G. Gerlach? If my heritage is serving me correctly, I believe "Priorytet" is Polish.


That's right. Its a birthday gift from my gf.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I might talk my fiance in to getting me the RWD-6. I've also thought about giving her some cash so she can "buy" me the blue Prototipo in November. I don't think she likes that idea as much.

I actually have a huge list of watches for her, so she can have a choice



blowfish89 said:


> That's right. Its a birthday gift from my gf.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> A bunch, but only 2 today, both out-of-production NOS divers found on f/29 from Europe.


I have been following your purchases and collection for a while now and have enjoyed looking at your wristshots. Maybe you can do a SOTC for all of us here so that we can fully appreciate your complete diver collection, which I am guessing is huge beyond our collective comprehension. 

Keep 'em coming buddy. Wear them in good health.


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Had a few beers last night, hit Ebay and bought these two cheap watches!
















About 20 dollars for both and free shipping! Hope I won't regret it in a few days.


----------



## martynas (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm about to get my TISSOT PRS 200 






from TISSOT PRS 200 T067.417.33.041.00 - Laikrod how do u like it guys ?


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

martynas said:


> I'm about to get my TISSOT PRS 200
> View attachment 1656373
> from TISSOT PRS 200 T067.417.33.041.00 - Laikrod how do u like it guys ?


Looks nice! I'm more a stainless steel kinda guy though. And welcome to WUS!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Just bought a Hirsch Ayrton! Mest expensive strap I have.. Haha but liking it so far! Bought it for the incomming Hexa F74 diver










But wanted to try it on the Nighthawk aswell! I kinda like it..

What do you guys think?










-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

They say those straps are on par or even better on rubber quality with isofrane. So good job on deciding, i wouldnt spend it on a rubber strap.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

If those came in XL, I'd be buying that same one myself. They look awesome.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

2 new divers, out of production and NOS
Marlin MDV-104



















MTD-1048 Super Illuminator


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Some watch related stuff and a few straps incoming:

Watch Movement cufflinks off Etsy (only $26!)








A valet from our own mralastor here on WUS, Check out his Etsy shop The Wrist Fund








Two custom Straps from Detroit Strap Co. 
A vintage football leather strap:








A strap made from a vintage Brooks Motorcycle Jacket








A custom Horween Natural Dublin Leather strap from Etsy seller Vieux Halloo (only $40!)








Lastly a custom Horween Shell Cordovan strap in color #8 from NOSTime but mine will have black tread








Still waiting for my 6139-6002 to come in. USPS may have lost it in Miami.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice haul, Alex! I really like that valet. Too bad I asked for a cheap one for my birthday.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

My first Hmt. Vintage NOS Vijay. Not my pic


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing pics of this. I have a Smiths Everest and have been eying up the Armida, wondering if I might like it more...



MP83 said:


> This beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just received an N80 leather NATO for my Armida A7 brass.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

These should be here next week.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

So, I was browsing (mostly Amil's) Vostoks on the bay, when I hit an auction with 10 minutes on the clock (ha) for this Vostok Europe Arktika that "stopped working". ~$430 watch for ~$48. It'll be interesting to see what the problem is. I figure it's a net gain for me regardless. Dude's in the US too, so I don't have to wait a month to play with it.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Unboxed.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

A Tan Alligator strap and 18mm Stainless Steel Deployment Clasp incoming.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

GoJoshGo said:


> Looking forward to seeing pics of this. I have a Smiths Everest and have been eying up the Armida, wondering if I might like it more...


I did a direct comparison of the two a while ago. I preferred the Smiths so I sold the Armida.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had to feed the addiction today so ordered this. Already have the BM so I couldn't just have one........










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

James_ said:


>


Wow! where did you find this beauty?!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> Wow! where did you find this beauty?!


meranom.com

it says so on the picture. Meranom is the place to go for vostoks. Zenitar on ebay is pretty good as well.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> meranom.com
> 
> it says so on the picture. Meranom is the place to go for vostoks. Zenitar on ebay is pretty good as well.


Thank you, but it has been out of stock for so long at Meranom. Will check their website now.

Thanks again


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> Thank you, but it has been out of stock for so long at Meranom. Will check their website now.
> 
> Thanks again


I could be wrong then... I haven't checked the site.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just checked them now, it is out of stock  you gave me a little hope with your post


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is a link to my comparison of the Smiths Everest and Armida A6.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/smiths-everest-vs-armida-a6-comparison-review-lots-pics-957252.html


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Just ordered this one. Armida A1 42mm. Finally scratching the bronze/brass itch. There have been many I considered but none that checked all the boxes. I am hesitant to spend too much before I even know if I like a style so we shall see. I was just torn between brown and green dials.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Definitely leaning towards the older ones. Just snagged this of the bay.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

daniel_h said:


> Wow! where did you find this beauty?!


Ebay! Don't worry there is still hope. Meranom said they will be releasing the same model only without the date function.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

just arrived.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Excuse my lake of knowledge, but what model is this, was thinking of getting another one .


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

kev80e said:


> Definitely leaning towards the older ones. Just snagged this of the bay.
> View attachment 1658540


Always a fun watch! I enjoy mine.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

kev80e said:


> Excuse my lake of knowledge, but what model is this, was thinking of getting another one .


Keep an eye on this section of Meranom for more similar models in the future

Amphibian SE 110SE Meranom.com

And the exact model number of mine can be found here

Amphibian SE 110333LB Meranom.com

The model number differs slightly at the end depending on the strap.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks James


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Arrived and I like it. Nice having a white dial in the collection and not a diver.


dude that looks awesome! Did you pick up the one I sent you?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Since my Sinn 142 D1 (which is out for re-luming and re-finishing) was bought from someone without packaging or paperwork I went on eBay and picked up a Sinn box with the Sinn sizing tool so I can make it a little more complete of a set (seller's pic).


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I saw your name pop up and thought you already broke the "no more watches this year" rule. Way to keep scratching the itch.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I saw your name pop up and thought you already broke the "no more watches this year" rule. Way to keep scratching the itch.


Heh, well I've managed to maintain my one-in/one-out rule. When I bought the Damasko a little over a week ago I sold my Doxa to fund it and still have money left over to pay for the work on my Sinn. I'm not completely done for the year as far as any watches go. The next planned purchase is just to pay the balance of my preorder on the Magrette Dual Time in January.


----------



## youngpro (Oct 5, 2014)

New to the watch game.

My watch for 5 years has been the AX6002 from Armani. Nice watch.

I just bought these, they will arrive tomorrow and I will let you know what kind of quality or lack thereof you can get for 80 Sangdo piece lol









This you all are familiar with, but im putting a Jubilee bracelet on it, with some other mods to come.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA A1* _BRASS_, green dial b-)

Shipped this morning.

ARMIDA WATCHES



















Can't. Wait. So _x-cite_ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

In keeping with my recent focus on micro brands, I have a G.Gerlach ORP Dzik P52 on the way in from another member:


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

This used bad boy arrived today. A couple minor scratches on the case and bracelet, but nothing that wouldn't have happened with my wearing after a few weeks. Got a couple nice leather nato straps ordered just for this cheap beauty.


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> In keeping with my recent focus on micro brands, I have a G.Gerlach ORP Dzik P52 on the way in from another member:
> 
> View attachment 1659039
> 
> ...


Highly under-appreciated watch! The flexible strap lugs alone should get it more love.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-6900CS


----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2009)

Just came in today! 
It's awesome!

IMG_3406_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Orient Bambino


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm finding myself coming back to this thread with alarming regularity problem :-x)
Some cheap photography equipment for shooting watches and other small objects - inspired from DCP's SOTC thread - light tent, acrylic plate, lights etc.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

A few years ago I found a really nice ladies dress Swiss Octo, in nos condition, and bought it for my wife. She's always wearing it and I think for an little known brand - the fit and finish is excellent. Well, I just found this one and bought it for me. Love the MM look. 42mm without the crown.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Momentum deep 6 on the way baby ..... heard good things about the watch and wanted to see how a canadian brand would be like ...... so the only one left are Germans .... next stop by Christmas ....


----------



## P.B. (Dec 4, 2013)

Shanghai 8120 Kontiki Homage from Times International (picture credit) - very excited!


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just got this, not bad for $80. Simple and clean look.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Custom strap for the Partitio from PAC Straps should be here Friday.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MoodyKeyboard said:


> Momentum deep 6 on the way baby ..... heard good things about the watch and wanted to see how a canadian brand would be like ...... so the only one left are Germans .... next stop by Christmas ....


Which one?!


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, I really wasn't going to buy any more watches during October. The G. Gerlach isn't even HERE yet. But I saw this come up on WatchRecon and I just couldn't pass it up:

Prometheus Manta Ray Limited Edition. These don't come up very often.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> Well, I really wasn't going to buy any more watches during October. The G. Gerlach isn't even HERE yet. But I saw this come up on WatchRecon and I just couldn't pass it up:
> 
> Prometheus Manta Ray Limited Edition. These don't come up very often.
> 
> ...


Nice one. I'm glad you moved on it because I'd seen it and thought about it for a minute. If it stayed up for sale too long I might have caved eventually. Congrats!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Nice one. I'm glad you moved on it because I'd seen it and thought about it for a minute. If it stayed up for sale too long I might have caved eventually. Congrats!


Dang it. I was eyeing that one as well. Great pick up and good price. Enjoy it.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*RECEIVED !!*

ARMIDA 'A1' Brass


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Reno said:


> *RECEIVED !!*
> 
> ARMIDA 'A1' Brass


Is that the regular green pr sunburst?


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

@yankeexpress 1M-DV06O4B M1


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Some new natos from natostrapco.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MoodyKeyboard said:


> @yankeexpress 1M-DV06O4B M1


Kinda like the fake mesh band


----------



## MarktheStampede (Feb 23, 2014)

This! -


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

The fake mesh/beads is awesome. I have worn it on several watches. More substantial than mesh, lighter than a bracelet. I was surprised how much I liked it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> The fake mesh/beads is awesome. I have worn it on several watches. More substantial than mesh, lighter than a bracelet. I was surprised how much I liked it.


Me too!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Put a blasted version Super Engimeers II on this one, matches the blasted bezel ring....it came with a rubber diving strap.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

@yankeexpress love the super engimeers ... the one i ordered is









But now i am having second thoughts about the rubber strap .... damn it Yankeexpress why do you have to upload that picture lo l


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

It looks thin on your wrist or it is thin?


----------



## ShenR (Feb 15, 2012)

Placed an order for a forum favorite, just a minute ago:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ShenR said:


> Placed an order for a forum favorite, just a minute ago:
> View attachment 1673490


Yeah! Congratulations, I'm planning to get the exact one soon  where did you order it from?


----------



## ShenR (Feb 15, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> Yeah! Congratulations, I'm planning to get the exact one soon  where did you order it from?


Ordered it from rakuten (seiko3s), heard good things about him:
seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko メンズサイズネイビー boy diver's automatic watch ペプシベゼル Navy dial stainless belt SKX009K2


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Finally...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ShenR said:


> Ordered it from rakuten (seiko3s), heard good things about him:
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ãƒ¡ãƒ³ã‚ºã‚µã‚¤ã‚ºãƒ�ã‚¤ãƒ"ãƒ¼ boy diver's automatic watch ãƒšãƒ-ã‚·ãƒ™ã‚¼ãƒ« Navy dial stainless belt SKX009K2


Wow, that is a great deal!


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Finally...
> View attachment 1675122


Wow that looks so sweet. Very 6138-esque!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Under $59 delivered on bracelet with blue bezel


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Seiko SNHZ57 with a soon to be FFF mod









While I was at it, ordered an Invicta 8926OB with NH35 movement. Haven't decided which dial this one will get, probably something diver inspired by Dagaz. Not sure if I want to go the Black Bay homage route...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Parsedout said:


> While I was at it, ordered an Invicta 8926OB with NH35 movement. Haven't decided which dial this one will get, probably something diver inspired by Dagaz. Not sure if I want to go the Black Bay homage route...


Yeah ya do!


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Whelp, my Super Engineer II arrived today.

Lemme tell you, it's beautiful.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Finally...
> View attachment 1675122


N1 Brad, is that a LE? Saw the Sokol on their website, also very nice.
Looking forward to your photos and impressions.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Finally...
> View attachment 1675122


Im so jealous I missed on that one.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep, LE made for a Polish watch forum.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Aurochs looks nice, and I hate non-round cases.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Finally...
> View attachment 1675122


Wow. I was starting to think that was a China egg, never going to hatch.

Glad to see they got it done.

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Say hello to the big M


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Apparently my new plan is working: post a thread asking for watch ideas in a category. Then buy the ones you like from the people who reply. LOL
I liked this one Mezz suggested. Nearly bought a second square recommended watch this morning, but not from the person who suggested it.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I bought this shark mesh bracelet from goodcheapman on ebay (fast shipping, good seller) and put it on my C60 today. But for the life of me, I cannot unscrew the screws to size the bracelet. I could unscrew one of the screws, but none of the others. I suspect my small screwdivers are too small (I am using the ones which came with the cheap Jomashop watch repair kit from amazon) or it needs superhuman force. Any pointers ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

EL_GEEk said:


> Is that the regular green pr sunburst?


Regular (matte) green.










And I'm very pleased with my choice, the color is amazing :-!

It's a deep dark green, it looks fantastic :


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> I bought this shark mesh bracelet from goodcheapman on ebay (fast shipping, good seller) and put it on my C60 today. But for the life of me, I cannot unscrew the screws to size the bracelet. I could unscrew one of the screws, but none of the others. I suspect my small screwdivers are too small (I am using the ones which came with the cheap Jomashop watch repair kit from amazon) or it needs superhuman force. Any pointers ?


You could try heating the bracelet in warm water...should loosen loctite if that's the problem. If you need intermediate screwdriver sizes, you can buy a set at a hardware store. Or look for an eyeglasses repair kit, which should have slightly larger screwdrivers than you have.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I recall having the same issue with my mesh from the same seller. Good seller and nice mesh.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Wow. I was starting to think that was a China egg, never going to hatch.
> 
> Glad to see they got it done.
> 
> Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


Me too. I was starting to think the ST19 was jinxed for me.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just put an order in for one of these:







Looks like the Seagull 44mm army watch got a facelift!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Just need a watch to put it on now.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

Almost broke my "done buying watches for the rest of the year" pledge today but a promo email from Natostrapco came to the rescue. The following will be in the mail come Monday morning.

All photos belong to NATO strap co. The last photo is from a customer IG account. Fortunately I have the same watch so I'm confident it will look just as good on mine.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

My 
Parnis *********** Reserve Chronometer Watch and Cocktail time arrived today as I was walking out the door to go out of town for the weekend. Didn't even have time to unpack them. It's going to be a long weekend, especially if the longhorns lose tomorrow.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a snow monster mod fro Yobokies that's paid for but hasn't been sent out yet. I just bought a Rotary Chronospeed from an eBay seller in the UK last night. I've always had a soft spot for a Breitling Navitimer, but I wasn't going to pay Breitling Navitimer money. Finding that coupled with the offer from Panatime for a free Breitling style deployant clasp with the purchase of a Breitling deploy strap. I figured what better time to buy a Navitimer homage then now.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

efauser said:


> My
> Parnis *********** Reserve Chronometer Watch and Cocktail time arrived today as I was walking out the door to go out of town for the weekend.


That's brutal



efauser said:


> It's going to be a long weekend, especially if the longhorns lose tomorrow.


Hate to say it but I'm thinking that's going to be brutal as well. I picked Oklahoma to cover the 14 point spread


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Just came today:


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm afraid you may have made the correct bet. However, I hope you lose your a$$.


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Just put an order for these 20mm Alligator straps


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Got a model on that timex? really like that look.


T2n394. Or just search Timex Retro, they have a few different cool,models.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Under $59 delivered on bracelet with blue bezel
> 
> View attachment 1675306


Any idea what movement these use? Wonder if swapping hands is an option.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

120 said:


> Any idea what movement these use? Wonder if swapping hands is an option.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


It is quartz, Casio module 2784.
no idea about swapping hands compatibility.


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

Good Day,

Have a Marathon JDD on it's way to me. Awesome watch. Can't wait for it to arrive.

This is my second one. I let the first one go as I thought it may be a bit large, but that was really a big mistake. Like the dial layout and the size is really ok on my wrist. Love Tritium and Arabic numbers, and especially the font that is used on this watch and on the TSAR.

Regards,

Akitadog from the soon to be WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I just got this old Timex to use up some PayPal balance. I'll be replacing the strap, but otherwise it's looking better than I expected


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I must be very lousy. I still couldn't unscrew to resize the mesh, and I couldn't fit the C60 bracelet, so I tried this for now, from my Red Line blue rubber strap lying around - think it looks good. This watch is in my top 3.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

One of these Polish creations will be on the way next week.










And one of these custom Polish racing straps to put it on


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> It is quartz, Casio module 2784.
> no idea about swapping hands compatibility.


Thanks, that's a great looking watch nonetheless!


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> Seiko SNHZ57 with a soon to be FFF mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, are the lugs drilled on these now?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

bluloo said:


> One of these Polish creations will be on the way next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good strap choice.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

120 said:


> Umm, are the lugs drilled on these now?


Certainly looks like it from the pic. A good enhancement


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I've for my first perlon strap on the way, planning to pair it with my vintage Bulova Snorkel


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Decided to buy a Fake-ofrane for my MDV106. It might be the strap that Borealis makes, but I don't see where it says so on the buckle (this picture has it, but the one I bought doesn't appear to). Also known as Borofrane. $25


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

JLesinski said:


> Hate to say it but I'm thinking that's going to be brutal as well. I picked Oklahoma to cover the 14 point spread


How'd that work out for you?


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

efauser said:


> How'd that work out for you?


I went 1-4 on Saturday. Not a good day all the way around


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

JLesinski said:


> I went 1-4 on Saturday. Not a good day all the way around


Too bad.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I haven't post here in a bit, I think.
After a long search and a good deal IMO, I finally caught another "White Whale" of mine.

PROMETHEUS S80. (Borrowed pic)


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Cool looking Prometheus. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been looking for a brown or green dial watch for what seems like forever. This Bulova Precisionist Claremont caught my eye and is now in the mail. I can't wait to see the continuously sweeping second hand.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rocky_MTN said:


> I've been looking for a brown or green dial watch for what seems like forever. This Bulova Precisionist Claremont caught my eye and is now in the mail. I can't wait to see the continuously sweeping second hand.
> 
> View attachment 1705962


I gifted the exact same watch to my younger brother starting law school a year ago - I believe its his only good watch and he keeps it for the more formal occasions. The case shape is unique (crystal and case both curve downwards and bit squarish for close fit) and the second hand is very smooth. The color is kind of purple/brown IIRC.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> I haven't post here in a bit, I think.
> After a long search and a good deal IMO, I finally caught another "White Whale" of mine.
> 
> PROMETHEUS S80. (Borrowed pic)


Congrats. A seriously well made watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Rocky_MTN said:


> I've been looking for a brown or green dial watch for what seems like forever. This Bulova Precisionist Claremont caught my eye and is now in the mail. I can't wait to see the continuously sweeping second hand.
> 
> View attachment 1705962


Great watch! The smooth second hand is amazing!


----------



## Future (Sep 30, 2014)

I've got this coming around December. It's being made as we speak.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> I haven't post here in a bit, I think.
> After a long search and a good deal IMO, I finally caught another "White Whale" of mine.
> 
> PROMETHEUS S80. (Borrowed pic)


Nice catch. This is one of nicer looking Promethus watches.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Congrats. A seriously well made watch.


Thanks fellas. I've been wanting one for months now. It should be here by Monday or before. Wristshots very soon.


SteamJ said:


> Nice catch. This is one of nicer looking Promethus watches.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Future said:


> I've got this coming around December. It's being made as we speak.


Congrats, I really like Scott's work.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> I haven't post here in a bit, I think.
> After a long search and a good deal IMO, I finally caught another "White Whale" of mine.
> 
> PROMETHEUS S80. (Borrowed pic)


Great Pickup. Congrats.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

This


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonetto Cinturini for my DA36 is on it's way.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

My Sinn box arrived (yes, I bought a box on its own) and it's perfect as described by the seller. This will complement the Sinn 142 I have that did not come with a box.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> My Sinn box arrived (yes, I bought a box on its own) and it's perfect as described by the seller. This will complement the Sinn 142 I have that did not come with a box.
> 
> View attachment 1713322
> 
> ...


Does this means we will soon a Sinn 142 in the Sales Forum?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Does this means we will soon a Sinn 142 in the Sales Forum?


Heh, not a chance. I'm actually waiting on the watch to finish being re-lumed, re-painted and re-finished and then it's barely ever going to leave my wrist!


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

The Prometheus Manta Ray arrived today, and OMG this thing is a tank! It's solid, heavy and precise. There is ZERO play in the bezel and it feels like the tumbler on a bank vault when turned. This is the limited edition model with the serial numbered blue dial. It's got an ETA 2824-2, and the rotor is almost silent.







The bracelet on this thing is incredible! Every link is through bolted with a hex head on each side. It bends smoothly and silently, and just might be the best bracelet that I've had on a watch of ANY price. It's also got the trick clasp that Prometheus and a few other use with the push button micro adjuster. I'm sort of a strap guy, but I don't think that this watch will ever see a strap.



As an interesting side note, this is the exact same watch that is on the Prometheus web site pictures. Not the same model, the exact same watch, 29/50. All in all, this guy is a winner! The fact that it sells for WELL under $1k is amazing.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Heh, not a chance. I'm actually waiting on the watch to finish being re-lumed, re-painted and re-finished and then it's barely ever going to leave my wrist!


Great! Let me know when the others will be sold


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

A black monster (I had a custom made leather strap and no chunky watch for it ) and a 19mm Hadley Roma MS881

sent from my magic brick


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

I've been lurking for awhile but here is my first post. I have the Seiko 5 SNKM41 coming in the mail. Sharing a picture below. I also recently got an Invicta 8926 (NH35S movement) as my first automatic watch. I wanted to get a couple automatics with a style I liked that had good quality movements in them and these fit the bill. Very interested to see how they hold up over time. When I get back from deployment I will share my small budding watch collection (this is a new interest for me).


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

One of those late nights. Get home and start surfing eBay. (brilliant idea! ) End up buying two cheap Chinese watches. This one just arrived.








$10 all in delivered. Don't think I've got the guts to post the other one when and if it arrives. 
I hang my watch in shame!


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Hamilton Thin-o-Matic 38mm on the way.


Pic stolen from web


----------



## PoshLobster (Oct 12, 2014)

Timex easy reader t2n228. You don't see this model very often . Some NATO straps are coming with it too.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I got a PayPal "more details on your shipment" email pertaining to a transaction with Yobokies. My snow monster mod is on the way. My Rotary Chronospeed should be delivered today from the UK. All is good.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

One this one off ebay. I really loved the fit and finish on the Nero, but PVD watches just aren't me. So, up on f29 it goes and this is comes in. But yeah, I'm gonna need a black rally strap for it though. The blue may be cool, we'll see but a black will be necessary.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice. Black is a must. I really like the looks of the Nero strap. You could always pick that up through Autodromo. Ive made a few straps for mine, but the holes arent as big as I want them. 

Ive been contemplating the PVD one, but still want the blue. 

How much did you pay if I may ask?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> One this one off ebay. I really loved the fit and finish on the Nero, but PVD watches just aren't me. So, up on f29 it goes and this is comes in. But yeah, I'm gonna need a black rally strap for it though. The blue may be cool, we'll see but a black will be necessary.
> 
> View attachment 1720018


Nice pickup. I find the black one it come on too thin. Wish it had a bracelet standard as well.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> Nice. Black is a must. I really like the looks of the Nero strap. You could always pick that up through Autodromo. Ive made a few straps for mine, but the holes arent as big as I want them.
> 
> Ive been contemplating the PVD one, but still want the blue.
> 
> How much did you pay if I may ask?


The Nero is really nice, made me fall in love with the watch but it made me realize I'm just not a PVD fan on any watch. I paid just over 500 for the blue/white.



quicksilver7 said:


> Nice pickup. I find the black one it come on too thin. Wish it had a bracelet standard as well.


Yeah, but the tick is finding one thin enough on the ends that will fit in the tight space on these. PM me if you have a good source.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Dimodell Rallye fits, and is a nice strap with decent thickness.

I think the stock strap is fine in thickness. The black is just too glossy on the perforated. Bracelets should be easy to find.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> The Nero is really nice, made me fall in love with the watch but it made me realize I'm just not a PVD fan on any watch. I paid just over 500 for the blue/white.
> 
> Yeah, but the tick is finding one thin enough on the ends that will fit in the tight space on these. PM me if you have a good source.


thanks for mentioning...even with the stock photos the strap looked thin, and the underside didn't look like there was a lot of clearance room for strap changes...i was wondering if a regular rally strap would fit this watch - may have to go to plan b...


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Just bought this Timex (Pics stolen from https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/timex-sport-luxury-automatic-review-216993.html)

Automatic SeaGull ST2505 movement, Black PVD, Screw down crown, Solid links bracelet polished/brushed. All for $99.

I've just bought the last of three from here: Timex Men&apos;s Sport Luxury Automatic Black IP Stainless Steel Watch T2M516 753048283835 | eBay


----------



## GeneH (Jul 25, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> One this one off ebay. I really loved the fit and finish on the Nero, but PVD watches just aren't me. So, up on f29 it goes and this is comes in. But yeah, I'm gonna need a black rally strap for it though. The blue may be cool, we'll see but a black will be necessary.
> 
> View attachment 1720018


Wow, really like this one. What do I have to type in ebay to find it? Can't read the name of the watch


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

GeneH said:


> Wow, really like this one. What do I have to type in ebay to find it? Can't read the name of the watch


The watch is a Prototipo made by Autodromo. Not many on the bay. This color variant is sold out on the Autodromo site, but they say they will restock in November.

Sent from.....


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Pulsar PJN301, green-dial civie RAF chronograph, from f29, to match my black one, which was my first post-WUS purchase, also from f29. Seller's pic.


----------



## ftrez (Jun 23, 2014)

Hopefully here soon! (edited because picture was massive)


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Just opened the post.... and here's a surprise! 70's vintage Kronatron Electra, Swiss-made hand wind. "Electronically Timed". Very kool looking blue dial, goes nice with this shirt. It's a keeper.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> Pulsar PJN301, green-dial civie RAF chronograph, from f29, to match my black one, which was my first post-WUS purchase, also from f29. Seller's pic.
> 
> View attachment 1727794


Awesome!


----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

received the vostok 060634n yesterday. Lovely watch!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

For the Laguna


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Seiko snkn01


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Armida A9 no date


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> One this one off ebay. I really loved the fit and finish on the Nero, but PVD watches just aren't me. So, up on f29 it goes and this is comes in. But yeah, I'm gonna need a black rally strap for it though. The blue may be cool, we'll see but a black will be necessary.
> 
> View attachment 1720018


I was wondering why that watch fell off my watch list. Good for you!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Perlon watch straps - yay or nay ?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

djkay said:


> Seiko snkn01


That is amazing, didn't see it before, please post some wrist shots when it arrives safely!


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> That is amazing, didn't see it before, please post some wrist shots when it arrives safely!


Wii do.


----------



## gte937k (Mar 19, 2010)

Direct from Steinhart:


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

ftrez said:


>


Best looking Precisionist, by far. If it was 70's-sized I'd have one ordered by now.

ETA here's another awesome one, but it's also large:








(the bezel is fixed, btw--I checked)

ETA2 and another, 41mm:









Wouldn't this be awesome in 37mm or less? I'm going to have to watch what they do in the women's line.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

2 Brown Perlon incoming... One in 18mm for Ed's 1963 and one in 20mm for almost all of my other watches.












blowfish89 said:


> Perlon watch straps - yay or nay ?


That would be a yes ;-)


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

These two fantastic handmade straps from Etsy seller ScratchWorks, for my Hamilton Pan Europ


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

phoenix844884 said:


> These two fantastic handmade straps from Etsy seller ScratchWorks, for my Hamilton Pan Europ


Wow, those are impressive straps.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Perlon watch straps - yay or nay ?


Yay


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

phoenix844884 said:


> These two fantastic handmade straps from Etsy seller ScratchWorks, for my Hamilton Pan Europ


Awesome!

I've just found the perfect strap for my incoming Aurochs - thanks!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

On a VCM kick, order placed for two ST5 powered watches


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Perlon watch straps - yay or nay ?


Definitely yay. Especially on a smallish watch - having an immaculate fit helps it feel good


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

It's like Christmas morning


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

These came in right before I left town for a little vacation with the family.










They are from Detroit Strap Co and the leather is super nice. The top one is made from his grandfather's 50's Brooks Motorcycle jacket and is buttery soft. The bottom one is made from vintage football leather, perfect for football Sundays.

Here's a quick vacation shot










Have a great day guys and gals!

Sent from.....


----------



## Dan-W (Aug 22, 2014)

My latest,
Hamilton auto 40mm, very happy with this one, very versatile watch.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

tsis just arrived...

but, unfortunately I am just a middle man, tommorow it goes to its owner...although technically I payed for the watch so I am at this moment proud owner of brand new Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

This is the one I have been waiting for


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Skeptical said:


> This is the one I have been waiting for


What happened to their beautiful logo? Good looking watch btw!


----------



## dexterkia (Jan 28, 2014)

.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

About to head my way from Clover for my Damasko DA363.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

Oyster bracelet, solid links...for my Casio MDV-103








Jubilee bracelet, solid links...for my Seiko SNDC89


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> About to head my way from Clover for my Damasko DA363.
> 
> View attachment 1746370


That's gonna look awesome, Jason! I can't wait to see the pics.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This was an eBay impulse. It's a little beat up, but I'm up for the challenge. I just fell for the dial and it's texture. According to the database is from 1952, but I can't find the model. The movement looks amazing.


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

I have an Orange Monster coming my way! This watch has been growing on me and I finally decided to take the plunge and get one. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

Dan-W said:


> My latest,
> Hamilton auto 40mm, very happy with this one, very versatile watch.


This is on my list, what are your impressions?


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Just picked up this Alpha Explorer from a local seller for around 50$. Unworn and still had the plastic on the bracelet. It's not perfect, one of the lume dots is weaker than the other and the 6 o clock hour marker is slightly misaligned. Still, it's a nice enough watch for the price.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

9sse said:


> Just picked up this Alpha Explorer from a local seller for around 50$. Unworn and still had the plastic on the bracelet. It's not perfect, one of the lume dots is weaker than the other and the 6 o clock hour marker is slightly misaligned. Still, it's a nice enough watch for the price.


It's a beauty! Mine says hello.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Haven't posted on WUS in a few months. I need a new affordable every-day watch for work so I ordered an Orient Union. I was attracted by the dial, case and size (40mm), and especially the big day+date features. Should be with me on Monday I hope! b-)


----------



## chocoL8MAX (Mar 13, 2014)

Ordered a SARB065 Cocktail Time a couple of days ago. Love everything about this watch. So excited for its arrival.









Image courtesy of NikeTalk.

-David


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

!!!


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm on a roll! All downhill as per my wallet.

Placed my order for the Steinhart Apollon, finally, last night. After months and months of deliberation I finally caved.










And....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I bought this accidently:









well.it could have done worse...


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Affordable Casio splurge, I was looking for a small digital beater that I could put on a Nato easily, but when I saw the G-Shock-alike with vibrating alarm I couldn't resist getting that as well


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

Won this Benrus on ebay yesterday. I really do like the dial with applied markers and it's amazing, not sure about its accuracy but movement looks fine.


----------



## texas_timex (Mar 6, 2012)

The NØRSK Ansjenge Kválhi! (Orange Mako) This makes my third! I already have the NØRSK _Svart Ühyre (black -- London Olympics version) and the _NØRSK Ice Princess (white)! I'e reached the trifecta!


----------



## JacobSimon (Jan 19, 2013)

Finally pulled the trigger on a seagull 1963


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

My first German watch....image borrowed from Google


----------



## ShenR (Feb 15, 2012)

It's here and it's a beauty:







Had to pay 40€ in taxes and dues, but was worth it.


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

This.


----------



## Dan-W (Aug 22, 2014)

ciclismosam said:


> This is on my list, what are your impressions?


100 % happy, perfect size for me, quality is excellent, great vintage style look, can pretty much wear it with anything from tshirt to business suit. Formal dinner suit would be its only limitation.
The leather strap is exceptional quality so soft, and the double buckle is a nice touch. see through back with quite a nice movement. Face has good detail, the second hand is dark brown but if you look closely the sides of it matches the colour of the minute and hour hand, that level of design and detail I find very pleasant. 
If I had to find fault I would say the lugs and strap may be better as 22mm rather than 20mm and the bezel could be brushed to match the case, but that's really all I can think of.
My other watches are jealous because they are getting no wrist time... If I was forced to go to three watches, this would be one of them...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-104 Marlin white dial on Helberg cross-stitch strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fewsome automatic, custom white dial, green bezel, yellow second hand


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Arriving later...Marathon quartz with new version Tritium second hand Maple Leaf Limited production with the maple leaf bracelet option added.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Patiently awaiting a Fossil CH2846. Yes I have one already, but this one doesn't have a scratched crystal and has the original bracelet. Time to swap!










Also should be getting a Parnis submariner homage today, and eventually some different hands and a dial from ............


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Also expecting later.....another snowflake


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Invicta 7044 Abyss Coke bezel


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1048 Super Illuminator. Gonna have to keep this on the OEM folded-link bracelet due to the narrow 11mm lug width. Oh well, no leather in this bright flashlight.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Broke down my "not-buying-another-watch-this-year" embargo and plunked my hard earned cash for this beauty... Besides, it's an excuse to treat myself for soon to be here birthday


----------



## twelvegaugetim (Sep 29, 2014)

Waiting patiently for:

Seiko SNN241









and... Android Antforce Skeleton Automatic!


----------



## SuperMeh (Jan 26, 2014)

This very nice SKX007 heading down from the sunshine state.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Monday Postal deliveries are usually fun due to the stack up of stuff over the weekend, but today was particularly special due to the extreme generosity of a European WUS member who did the legwork needed to obtain these 3 Gigandet G2 subs that Amazon and the German dealer refuse to ship to North America, and are not available otherwise to my knowledge.

My good friend ordered them locally, then packaged them so as not to attract customs duty and carefully shipped them to me. I owe a favor big time!

Gigandet G2 subs, models 07, 08 and 019










Two of them came with OEM bracelets, but I'm still deciding what straps to attach them to, as they just arrived.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Also should be getting a Parnis submariner homage today, and eventually some different hands and a dial from raffle.s....


Arrived!










Bezel alignment is off 1/2 a minute though. DRAT!

(although looking at the seller's photo, it seems to be mis-aligned there too!)


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> MTD-1048 Super Illuminator. Gonna have to keep this on the OEM folded-link bracelet due to the narrow 11mm lug width. Oh well, no leather in this bright flashlight.


Where can I find one of these?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> Where can I find one of these?


This one is NOS along with the 104 I posted earlier from f/29 sales forum member in Croatia. He may have another.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-c...r-mtd-1048-rare-discontinued-nib-1092945.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Root Beer G2-019, Miyota non-hacking movement


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gigandet G2-08, Miyota non-hacking movement


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

f/29 snag


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Seems like an homage theme today. Afraid I'll be contributing to it...









Only with a black bezel insert.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I came back from a trip to the mountains and this showed up.










I ordered a Di-Modell black rallye with contrast stitch after Goody2141 suggestion










Still waiting on my Seiko silver Pogue to show up. Customs sent it back to the shipper and he resent it again. Hopefully another week or two now.










Sent from.....


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Bought this nato just because.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Also expecting later.....another snowflake
> 
> View attachment 1775426


Where did you buy it?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tcortinag said:


> Where did you buy it?


f/29, the WUS sales forum


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Re: MTD-1048 on f29(Apparently the quote didn't work)

Oh, yeah. I remember seeing that one on the sales forum. I was just a little late.


----------



## Corduroy_Pillows (Oct 17, 2014)

HMT Janata from hmtwatchesonline.com. Wanted to be guaranteed to get an original.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium and bronze, Steinhart Apollon for next week.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oops..... Well, before I decide if I really want to drop 4x what I have on watches up until this point on a watch, I'll quench the thirst with this guy from Chino.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

mike120 said:


> Oops..... Well, before I decide if I really want to drop 4x what I have on watches up until this point on a watch, I'll quench the thirst with this guy from Chino.
> 
> View attachment 1781082


What have you got your eye on?


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

whatmeworry said:


> What have you got your eye on?


Erm..... I've always wanted one (though I haven't mentioned it until right now) but haven't been able to justify it. Now I'm realizing that justification is highly overrated!! It might be on this tread as heading to my home in a few weeks or a month or never. But man it's hard to say no


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Titanium and bronze, Steinhart Apollon for next week.


Dude, it's like Christmas for you these days. Enjoy them all


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I needed a 22mm bracelet for my Sumo. The 20mm OEM just looks silly. I ordered a Yobokies 22mm BoR with 20mm endlinks to fit.









And, how could I say no to $58 shipped to my door?? I would have preferred SS, but black PVD is ok.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> And, how could I say no to $58 shipped to my door?? I would have preferred SS, but black PVD is ok.
> 
> View attachment 1781346


A good looking homage to an homage. Particularly like the MilSub bezel on it.^^^^


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

mike120 said:


> Erm..... I've always wanted one (though I haven't mentioned it until right now) but haven't been able to justify it. Now I'm realizing that justification is highly overrated!! It might be on this tread as heading to my home in a few weeks or a month or never. But man it's hard to say no
> 
> View attachment 1781290


Ah, very nice.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

richnyc said:


> Broke down my "not-buying-another-watch-this-year" embargo and plunked my hard earned cash for this beauty... Besides, it's an excuse to treat myself for soon to be here birthday
> 
> View attachment 1775962


This watch grew on me and then grew some more...great design. Something about it that adds a dollop of fun to the sturdy sensible tool watch specs


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> I needed a 22mm bracelet for my Sumo. The 20mm OEM just looks silly. I ordered a Yobokies 22mm BoR with 20mm endlinks to fit.
> 
> View attachment 1781330
> 
> ...


Those endlinks are a bear to get in place - the fit is SUPER tight (or at least it was for my particular bracelet). You _will_ scratch up the inside of the lugs trying. I'm not one to go to a jeweler, but to install this bracelet, I'd recommend it. Sizing it, on the other hand, is cake. It's worth the work though. I might wish for solid end-links, but it's a great looking bracelet.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Limited Edition Vostok Amphibia to replace my Scuba Dude that I gave to my son.










Planning on swapping the bracelet for red rubber divers.










I also have a red croc strap, but I think the rubber will match better.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> This watch grew on me and then grew some more...great design. Something about it that adds a dollop of fun to the sturdy sensible tool watch specs


Can't wait to get my hands on it. It should arrive some time next week. I had my eyes on it for some time and recently discovered that the case and bracelet are made from hardened SS steel and couldn't resist anymore. In a weird way, it reminds me of a Rolex Explorer I, just a bit, the case styling mostly... But it still looks very different as not to be confused as an homage


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

richnyc said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on it. It should arrive some time next week. I had my eyes on it for some time and recently discovered that the case and bracelet are made from hardened SS steel and couldn't resist anymore. In a weird way, it reminds me of a Rolex Explorer I, just a bit, the case styling mostly... But it still looks very different as not to be confused as an homage


Definitely School of Explorer, but all its own watch :-!


----------



## miatast (Oct 15, 2014)

Corduroy_Pillows said:


> HMT Janata from hmtwatchesonline.com. Wanted to be guaranteed to get an original.
> 
> View attachment 1780858


Are those used watches? the one pictured looks so blemished


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

It's finally here. One of my White whales. She is as pretty as I thought and more.










The previous owner had replaced the original hands for these










Not being a fan of the look, I switched them back to the original.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Der Amf said:


> Definitely School of Explorer, but all its own watch :-!


Aye, it's definitely a gentleman adventurer's timepiece


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Another batch of half-price Fewsome custom quartz. See the Fewsome thread for a boatload of pictures of the color combinations

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/anyo...fewsome-com-make-your-own-watch-675448-9.html


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

EL_GEEk said:


> It's finally here. One of my White whales. She is as pretty as I thought and more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To my eyes the original hands definitely work better


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

Rudi K said:


> Just opened the post.... and here's a surprise! 70's vintage Kronatron Electra, Swiss-made hand wind. "Electronically Timed". Very kool looking blue dial, goes nice with this shirt. It's a keeper.


I LOVE IT.

WOWZA! Need some bigger photos though


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> It's finally here. One of my White whales. She is as pretty as I thought and more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Geek. I agree on the hands. Nice pickup.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

2 more straps








Leather 3 ring Zulu
And
Suigeneric


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> This one is NOS along with the 104 I posted earlier from f/29 sales forum member in Croatia. He may have another.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-c...r-mtd-1048-rare-discontinued-nib-1092945.html


sorry, this was the last one MTD1048..ever. MDV104 can be found but hardly.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> It's finally here. One of my White whales. She is as pretty as I thought and more.
> 
> Not being a fan of the look, I switched them back to the original.


Wow, that's really a beauty, Marcos. Congrats!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Agreed on the S80. The original hands are perfect. Congrats on the pickup. That's always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone. It's good to finally have it and not to mention, I got descent deal for it.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Wanted a red Chicane for a while and couldn't resist the 52 buck deal at Island Watch. It'll probably need up near double that with shipping and import duty, but still a good deal


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Wanted a red Chicane for a while and couldn't resist the 52 buck deal at Island Watch. It'll probably need up near double that with shipping and import duty, but still a good deal


Right up your alley eh, Olly. I'm surprised you haven't owned one already. Nice pick up.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Oilers Fan said:


> Right up your alley eh, Olly. I'm surprised you haven't owned one already. Nice pick up.


Yeah, I've been considering it for a while


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Got another one inbound from China


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Its a fabulous deal - the Red Chicane now, though I'm tempted to get a red watch myself, I'll hold off and focus on what I planned for the next year.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Not my pictures, but hopefully soon my watches.

(F)ERAS004W:










SRP313:


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

Astraeus said:


> Not my pictures, but hopefully soon my watches.
> 
> (F)ERAS004W:


I like the Orient. Where did you find it?


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Stitches said:


> I like the Orient. Where did you find it?


Cheers, I ordered one from eBay. Watches88 dot com also carries it.


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

What, you worry?


whatmeworry said:


> ...couldn't resist the 52 buck deal...It'll probably need up near double that with shipping and import duty, but still a good deal


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Well the Halios leather came in from his new strap maker. Very impressed for $55 shipped. Goes well with my Laguna I think.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Well the Halios leather came in from his new strap maker. Very impressed for $55 shipped. Goes well with my Laguna I think.


IMO anything looks good with the Laguna. That's a great combo.


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

This baby!


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

doomguy10011 said:


> This baby!
> 
> View attachment 1809122


Really underrated watch. I absolutely love mine.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JDM Seiko SNZH53J1 made in Japan version of the blue diver. It was only $4 more than the K1.










Bulova Precisionist chronograph


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Takes a while to get here, ordered this today










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, I'm done for a long time... Just pre-ordered.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SteamJ said:


> Yeah, I'm done for a long time... Just pre-ordered.
> 
> View attachment 1813338
> View attachment 1813346


I was very tempted by this exact combo, but my brief fling with the CH6 let me know it would just be too big for me.

The quality was fantastic though. I hope you like it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I was very tempted by this exact combo, but my brief fling with the CH6 let me know it would just be too big for me.
> 
> The quality was fantastic though. I hope you like it.


Yeah, it's certainly not small. Interestingly it's a slightly smaller diameter but still 2mm longer than the CH6. It's pretty much right at the upper end I'll wear but I've been wearing my Tempest Viking and I've been comfortable with the size. It also have a 52mm length like the CH8 but a slightly larger diameter.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Yeah, I'm done for a long time... Just pre-ordered.
> 
> View attachment 1813338
> View attachment 1813346


Haha. That didn't take long. That's a very nice looking piece. Can't wait for wrist shots.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Yeah, I'm done for a long time... Just pre-ordered.
> 
> View attachment 1813338
> View attachment 1813346


Hmm looks very Squale 50 Atmos-ish

probably much bigger though haha


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Yeah, I'm done for a long time... Just pre-ordered.
> 
> View attachment 1813338
> View attachment 1813346


Thats the same version I am considering but without the dome. Even though he decided to go with a smaller version I still think it will be too big. Too bad because its a decent deal especially with the Maddog strap and half price iso.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Lots of waiting, but it's finally here!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Thats the same version I am considering but without the dome. Even though he decided to go with a smaller version I still think it will be too big. Too bad because its a decent deal especially with the Maddog strap and half price iso.


52mm as a length is pushing it but the Viking proved that it can work on my 7.5" wrist as long as it's curved sufficiently. Still this is me we're talking about so if it arrives in June then expect to see it on F29 in August or September. I like to think that won't be the case but I know me.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Yeah, I'm done for a long time... Just pre-ordered.


I shall join you. And I finally scratched the bronze itch


----------



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)

Vertis one hand quartz, I am very curious if it can positively surprise me, considering its price.

Pic borrowed from a WUS member:


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

couldn't pass a new one of these for $159 shipped to m door Canadian.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> couldn't pass a new one of these for $159 shipped to m door Canadian.


Wow! That's a good price  where did u order it from?


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I saw the Seiko SRP427 in a thread about rally stripes on the dial and I fell in love. That watch is now on the way.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

hi Daniel I got it from Amazon. Seems to be going back and forth between 171 and 139 plus tax


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Another strap for the Laguna. I need more 22mm watches.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> hi Daniel I got it from Amazon. Seems to be going back and forth between 171 and 139 plus tax


Thank you! Wear it on good health


----------



## tonhe (Oct 22, 2014)

I've got a ton on the way. Longines Hydroconquest 41mm w/Blue Dial, Lew and Huey Spectre in Orange, Maratac SR-1, an Marina Militare, a Seiko diver, and a pre-ordered Hager GMT.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thats quite the haul


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

quicksilver7 said:


> couldn't pass a new one of these for $159 shipped to m door Canadian.


For $159, I might take the bait as well.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


> Another strap for the Laguna. I need more 22mm watches.


Nice. Where is it from ?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Snpr strap. Chestnut horween. I bought it used on the forum though.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

While waiting for my L&H Orthos to arrive sometime in Dec, I ordered a Parnis 40 mm GMT master ii from the bay, 77$ shipped, sapphire and ceramic bezel; not bad I guess.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Oops, I did it again!

I REALLY thought I was going to get past October without buying any more watches......... But then this one popped up on WatchRecon at a great price:

















It will be my first Magrette. It's also one that I don't see very often, which is nice.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Couldn't resist. Under $150 shipped. Round 4 with an SKX.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Oilers Fan said:


> Couldn't resist. Under $150 shipped. Round 4 with an SKX.


Nice. Glad u were able to snag one. One of the best deals this year for us Canucks in my opinion


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

So I might have just impulse bought this.

Scratches a couple itches for me: white dial chrono, dress chrono, 1/5th second chrono function, big date, comes with a bracelet and has 20mm lugs.

For $160? Couldn't help but go for it.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> Oops, I did it again!
> 
> I REALLY thought I was going to get past October without buying any more watches......... But then this one popped up on WatchRecon at a great price:
> 
> ...


What a great deal!


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Bought this a week back










And now waiting for this










A real nice deal $139  cant beat the price ......


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Hah, if it wasn't enough as is Duart of NEWW just got back to me about some work I got him to do so this bad boy aught to be on it's way back home soon too! 

Just an SKX007 with a double domed sapphire and plongeur hands installed. Stoked!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MoodyKeyboard said:


> Bought this a week back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Mine in mesh says hello.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MoodyKeyboard said:


> And now waiting for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$124 shipped from 4 different dealers

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0DJ36K33NK2T18WRG3VM


----------



## tonhe (Oct 22, 2014)

I bought one of these last week from Amazon.. came to my door all jacked up though. Bezel was scratched, and wouldn't move. Annoying to say the last. At least amazon has a good return policy even for market place purchases.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> $124 shipped from 4 different dealers
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0DJ36K33NK2T18WRG3VM


I am in Canada ..... so it is the same when you do the conversion


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Yankeexpress ... a quick question. Whats the difference between skx009, skx009k and skx009k2 ...


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

This arrived today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MoodyKeyboard said:


> Yankeexpress ... a quick question. Whats the difference between skx009, skx009k and skx009k2 ...


K is built in either Malaysia or Singapore or China.
J is built in Japan.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> K is built in either Malaysia or Singapore or China.
> J is built in Japan.


But the movement would be the Japanese right? And the size is the sane 43mm?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

MoodyKeyboard said:


> But the movement would be the Japanese right? And the size is the sane 43mm?


Yup

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MoodyKeyboard said:


> But the movement would be the Japanese right? And the size is the sane 43mm?


Correct


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies people


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

Orient Chicane


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

mystopp said:


> This arrived today


Nice cat but they tend to feel a little unbalanced on the wrist.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well... This will be heading my way soon. Not sure I need two, but the blue is so pretty

Prototipo


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

goody2141 said:


> Well... This will be heading my way soon. Not sure I need two, but the blue is so pretty
> 
> Prototipo
> 
> View attachment 1837722


Wow, you've definitely moved up market from when you started here goody. Nice watch.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh I know. All of those Infantry watches just weren't cutting it. Less than a year ago I didn't have a watch that cost me more than $70.

And thanks. After I get it, I think I'm going to do some heavy thinking on if I should keep both the blue and the orange one. There are so many watches that I want to get.



Oilers Fan said:


> Wow, you've definitely moved up market from when you started here goody. Nice watch.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> Well... This will be heading my way soon. Not sure I need two, but the blue is so pretty
> 
> Prototipo
> 
> View attachment 1837722


Very nice. This is one I've seen online and in person and it's just as impressive in person as it is in pictures. Congrats!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

Ruhla lady star  hand wind, 29mm case.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Finally got around to ordering a 19mm Nato for my CWC G10. First purchase from Crown & Buckle


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Nice cat but they tend to feel a little unbalanced on the wrist.


Their alarm complication is great though, this guy wakes me up at 6am sharp every day


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

mystopp said:


> Their alarm complication is great though, this guy wakes me up at 6am sharp every day


Wow, you got lucky. I set mine for that time but he still goes off at about 3am every morning. At least our other one doesn't seem to have an alarm feature.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mrsgarkenzie said:


> Ruhla lady star  hand wind, 29mm case.


"Lady Star"?

That's what we've been calling SteamJ...


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Black Bay/Sub homage mashup just landed from Tiger Concepts:









Still have 2 Russians in the mail - going on 2 months for one of them... :-(


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

Dammit! Seems like I've become a WIS... Three incoming, so from 0 watch on 2013 to 6 or 7 on 2014!

Vostok Scubadude for modding:








Vintage Seiko 7005-8070:








And the new 1963 from here:









Let's see how I hide them from my GF!
Cheers.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Decided to get a nicer strap for my 16 year old SKX173 so got a wjean MM300 strap.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Casio EF-503 , like the twisted lugs on this Speedy homage.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNZHJ1, Made in Japan version only $4 more than the K1, on Helberg strap....has older non-hacking movement. Like the sword hands and sunburst dial.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OWC snowflake


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

Just bought an Archimede UA7949-A1.1 Pilot XLA from f29. That's been on my wish list for a while.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

41mm GSAR new version with 15 Tritium tubes including on sweep second hand. ETA 2824-2 movement and Made in La Chaux de Fonds, Switzerland.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yankee, I think you broke my internet


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

goody2141 said:


> Yankee, I think you broke my internet


Sorry Man! My apologies.

FWIW, I'm the last house on the Comcast cable in the northern boonies. On occasion, the internet breaks.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brace yourself....was totally shocked at how much I like this watch. It is BIG without being huge and the smooth motion of a 16 beat sweep is soothing....

Precisionist 8-hand chrono, sweeps at 16 beats per second, super smooth motion.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Recent arrival, AMW-S320 nice old Solar ani-digital diver in need of a cleaning


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Breaking my own rule about analogs without a sweep second hand, but this discontinued Solar/Atomic with positive screens, in nice condition at a fair price was a good impulse buy and with 3 simultaneous time zones will be handy in flight and at work.

GW-2500B is inbound


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Since the OVM-DLC is not available, decided to Order another OceanBlack to mod with a MilSub bezel from Steinhart and Sword hands from Raffles.










To make something close to this without the patina lume.










Now to find a professional to install the hands.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

yankeexpress - You are on a great roll buddy! Excellent purchases all round. Please do a SOTC thread so we can admire all your watches at the same time.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

yankeexpress, you need your own incoming thread.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

This just arrived. I ordered it over a month ago. Well worth it. The dark sunburst blue is incredible


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Yankee, I think you broke my internet





lactardjosh said:


> yankeexpress, you need your own incoming thread.


Yankee is the new SteamJ...

"BUY ALL THE WATCHES!"

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Skeptical said:


> This just arrived. I ordered it over a month ago. Well worth it. The dark sunburst blue is incredible


Gorgeous!

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Roamer Searock 



Shipping was FAST! $20 for overnight UPS express from Netherlands to NY.

Here it is with mesh swap.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

lactardjosh said:


> yankeexpress, you need your own incoming thread.


This


----------



## babarlo (Oct 14, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> This just arrived. I ordered it over a month ago. Well worth it. The dark sunburst blue is incredible


Which model is it? It is very very nice. I really like the blue dial tone.

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

Bought this . Stole the picture


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> yankeexpress, you need your own incoming thread.


Yes but are they incoming or already arrived.....hmmmm 
Mind = Blown


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

babarlo said:


> Which model is it? It is very very nice. I really like the blue dial tone.


It's the Orient Star Standard Date WZ0031DV.


----------



## misc320 (Aug 28, 2014)

Seiko SSB011, which I have a feeling my son my 'borrow" for a while


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

misc320 said:


> View attachment 1854082
> 
> 
> Seiko SSB011, which I have a feeling my son my 'borrow" for a while


Ohhh man if that had a tachy bezel/second hand instead of having small seconds and central seconds I'd be all over it. Great pickup nonetheless


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

JLesinski said:


> Ohhh man if that had a tachy bezel/second hand instead of having small seconds and central seconds I'd be all over it. Great pickup nonetheless


The SSB045 has the tachymeter bezel at least. I picked up one used on eBay a while ago for about $35 since the bracelet had a broken end link.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> The SSB045 has the tachymeter bezel at least. I picked up one used on eBay a while ago for about $35 since the bracelet had a broken end link.
> 
> View attachment 1854394


Now that I'm looking at these photos more closely, is that dial at 6 a slaved small seconds or a small seconds for the chrono function? If it's the later, I don't have as big of a problem with it having a running central seconds hand and the lack of a tachy bezel... Hell, I might even pick one up if that's the case.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

JLesinski said:


> Now that I'm looking at these photos more closely, is that dial at 6 a slaved small seconds or a small seconds for the chrono function? If it's the later, I don't have as big of a problem with it having a running central seconds hand and the lack of a tachy bezel... Hell, I might even pick one up if that's the case.


It's got a VK64 Meca-quartz movement so the central seconds is for the chrono only and the sub-dial at 6 is just a regular running small seconds.


----------



## misc320 (Aug 28, 2014)

misc320 said:


> View attachment 1854082
> 
> 
> Seiko SSB011, which I have a feeling my son my 'borrow" for a while


So I just buy the SSB011 on Amazon today forgetting I bid for a watch on ebay, check and I wind up winning this (before I bought the first one) as the only bidder. Hope its good. At least I won't mind if my kid borrows one. Seiko SSB037P2. Going to have to make sure I get the mail before the wife does. (As you can guess I like the style)


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

misc320 said:


> So I just buy the SSB011 on Amazon today forgetting I bid for a watch on ebay, check and I wind up winning this (before I bought the first one) as the only bidder. Hope its good. At least I won't mind if my kid borrows one. Seiko SSB037P2. Going to have to make sure I get the mail before the wife does. (As you can guess I like the style)
> 
> View attachment 1854434


Interesting. It's identical to my SSB045. I wonder if it's just a different movement inside. Is this one a meca-quartz?


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

Bought the citizen nighthawk from a seller in scwf. Really excited!









Seller pic


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Still in limbo at the customs office, definitely the longest I've had to wait for something to process through customs too. Takes a day or two at most, usually.

The wait is killing me.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

And of course a nice small package slips through unscathed.

At least I received some new nato straps, so I got that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

My Magrette came in this afternoon, and it's beautiful. I immediately swapped out the strap that it came with for a custom Ostrich Leg strap. I think that it looks great on this watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Received this amazing Grey Suede strap today.....attached to a Titanium case with a bronze bezel Apollon!



Also has a black bezel and a stainless steel bezel included..

But the strap is killer! So is the Apollon!


----------



## Corduroy_Pillows (Oct 17, 2014)

One handed Luch incoming. Props to woodhome25 for offering WUS members a discount.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Corduroy_Pillows said:


> One handed Luch incoming. Props to woodhome25 for offering WUS members a discount.


Is this an Ebay seller or a WUS user? Been eyeing this one since my colleagues at work started spending some time in Poland!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2014)

This Alpha Saphir 379C quartz cheapo. looks and wears very nice in person. I will post a proper pic tomorrow.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

It seems I may have splurged a little over the past two days... Not only have I effectively doubled my (very modest) watch collection, I've also gone from owning no automatics to suddenly owning 3 of them! Now on their way -:


MWC "Flinders" (white dial)
Seiko SRP309 "Orange Monster" (What can I say? It's really grown on me!!)
Seiko SNK809 "Seiko 5" (plus a replacement black leather strap with off-white stitching)
Oh dear... what have I done?!?!?! :-d


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

rOAMer SEAROCK arrives. Swapped out bracelet for more subtle/less blingy mesh. Love this watch! Dial is beautiful, and that eta 2824 is smooth round the clock. Screw down crown was nice surprise with 100m WR. Orange tipped sec. hand is epic.


----------



## Corduroy_Pillows (Oct 17, 2014)

I thought that was his name in both WUS & Ebay. I was wrong, name and links below. Just message and ask for the WUS discount.

Ebay - woodhome25 
WUS - Citron


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DB Sea Ram Auto is on the way...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Had no idea they now made the Ram in an auto. Good thing that didn't exist last spring. . .


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Well lookie at what arrived today.

Call me a sinner, but I think this one can pull off the dressed down nato look myself.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I;ve been contemplating getting one of these. For some reason I really like it, and it doesn't fit my normal need for a tach bezel of some sort. This thing would look great on a tan or brown strap.



DarkShot said:


> Well lookie at what arrived today.
> 
> Call me a sinner, but I think this one can pull off the dressed down nato look myself.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> DB Sea Ram Auto is on the way...
> 
> View attachment 1874234


Thanks for the heads up.....got a discounted one at the DB Halloween sale.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

New strap from Patrik @ Clover Straps arrived today for my Damasko DA363. I love it!


----------



## MarktheStampede (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Casios. I finally reclaiming a Calculator watch like I had in Elementary School.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

CamM77 said:


> It seems I may have splurged a little over the past two days... Not only have I effectively doubled my (very modest) watch collection, I've also gone from owning no automatics to suddenly owning 3 of them! Now on their way -:
> 
> 
> MWC "Flinders" (white dial)
> ...


1. You've begun a quest for which there's no happy end for your bank account.

2. You're about to learn what your preferences are in sizing! Small/Medium/Large incoming!


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> 1. You've begun a quest for which there's no happy end for your bank account.
> 
> 2. You're about to learn what your preferences are in sizing! Small/Medium/Large incoming!


I came to the realisation long ago that my horological tastes generally exceed the amount by which I'm prepared to deplete my bank balance. That's why I've taken a real liking to this section of the forums. I never realised there were so many great affordables around. My bank balance will still take a hit, but it's considerably more justifiable now.

As for sizing preferences, that will certainly be interesting. I consider my current G-Shock to be on the larger side, but I think my understanding of relative size is about to undergo recalibration. ;-)


----------



## LZS (Sep 18, 2014)

Payday, which means one thing:









(borrowed image)


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

LZS said:


> Payday, which means one thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, congrats! I have the SARG003, love it.


----------



## LZS (Sep 18, 2014)

millenbop said:


> Very nice, congrats! I have the SARG003, love it.


Thanks! I've been putting it off for a while due to my skepticism over the simplicity (dullness?) of it. But I can't hold it off any longer!


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

LZS said:


> Thanks! I've been putting it off for a while due to my skepticism over the simplicity (dullness?) of it. But I can't hold it off any longer!


Well I think it looks great


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Went to a Costco for the first time today, and saw this - rather underwhelmed, nothing sang to me.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Went to a Costco for the first time today, and saw this - rather underwhelmed, nothing sang to me.


I always thought it was weird that Costco tried to play around in this space. Between watches and high dollar wine and name brand cigars (Cohiba & Arturo Fuente) it just never made sense to me. I get that Costco shoppers generally have some disposable income, just due to the cost of a membership and their choice of locations, but it's like dude I came here for the 50 lb. sack of potatoes and the 500 pack toilet paper. If I want a watch/apple computer/cigar I'll go to my AD or dealer/apple store/tobacanist


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

all titanium with full lume dial


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> all titanium with full lume dial


What? Just one pic? Did your interwebs break?

I hate when that happens.

J/K...

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Card through the door to say my red Chicane is at the post office and I owe them £15 customs duty (£8 of which is their fee). In all that means I paid under £65 for the watch, which seems pretty good. Won't be able to collect it until Wednesday though


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

docvail said:


> What? Just one pic? Did your interwebs break?
> 
> I hate when that happens.
> 
> ...


Very funny....no tap in use here....just safari on an iPad Air. Pics to follow delivery.

BTW, Waiting with baited breath for Orthos.


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

A big one (Seiko Sumo SBDC001) and a small one (Orient 469ED1):


----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)

Thanks WUS forums for the great reviews and contact information. 
Thank you Roland!


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

An unexpected gift 




























Along side the riseman


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

docvail said:


> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


Hahaha... I like it!


----------



## TooPoorForThis (Mar 7, 2014)

two things: 
1) Jaragar Mens Watch Elegant White Black Automatic 6 Hand Multifunction Free SHIP | eBay









who really cares, at the price of a fancy pizza? if it breaks after a couple weeks i won't be too phased. i plan on ripping out the autowind rotor since it's ugly, obstructs the view and probably won't work very well anyhow.

2) Seiko 5 Automatic 21 Jewels SNKL71K1 SNKL71K SNKL71







good ol' seiko 5. i'm a sucker for dauphine hands.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

This week! Finally!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I've had quite an itch for an AP royal Oak for the past few months.










Unfortunately I am not a multi-millionaire and do not see myself spending $15k on a watch anytime soon, or really ever.

Thus I've decided to get the SARX013. Beautiful in it's own way while still slightly resembling the AP. I'm guessing it's one of those watches that looks even more amazing in person. I was also debating on whether or not to get a L&H Cerberus in white instead, but the blue chapter ring doesn't fit my criteria.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Snagged a good deal at the DB Halloween sale.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Got this for 50$
Still on the way.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Not in the air per se, but I pre ordered a no date version this yesterday


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I found that birth year Seiko from a seller in F29. It looks a little rough but it's supposed to be running perfectly and he's going to purchase a bracelet and replace the bezel insert before sending it from the Philippines. He's a very active seller here and it was a great price so I'm confident I'll be happy when it arrives.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats, Jason. I thought of pulling the trigger on a 1973 over the weekend myself. I just knew it would be too small and I'd rarely wear it.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Congrats, Jason. I thought of pulling the trigger on a 1973 over the weekend myself. I just knew it would be too small and I'd rarely wear it.


This is definitely one of the few vintage Seikos that I think will be a good size on my wrist. I've tried others that were too small but this is 41mm diameter and 47mm lug to lug so it should fit nicely on my 7.5" wrist. It'll likely be a while before I get it though since seller has to buy the insert and the bracelet and then add them before shipping. I imagine shipping from the Philippines will take several weeks as well.

EDIT: He already completed the new bezel insert and bracelet and he's QC'ing it before sending it out. I think it turned out great. He definitely used either an original insert or not one of the cheap stick on ones since it's shiny like the aluminum should be. I'm a little iffy on the bracelet choice but it does seem to fit well and I can replace it with a more accurate one fairly cheaply if I need to. I'm looking forward to this one.

And the pics:


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I like that bracelet. Next time I'm in Dallas, I'll have to see that. I'm now rethinking my decision.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Got my 007 back from Duarte at NEWW, definitely pleased. Real fast turn around time and quick to respond to any inquiries I had. A set of Plongeur hands and a double-domed sapphire later and I'm one happy camper 

Cerberus should be here within the next hour or two at that, meaning today is gonna be a fabulous day.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> This is definitely one of the few vintage Seikos that I think will be a good size on my wrist. I've tried others that were too small but this is 41mm diameter and 47mm lug to lug so it should fit nicely on my 7.5" wrist. It'll likely be a while before I get it though since seller has to buy the insert and the bracelet and then add them before shipping. I imagine shipping from the Philippines will take several weeks as well.
> 
> EDIT: He already completed the new bezel insert and bracelet and he's QC'ing it before sending it out. I think it turned out great. He definitely used either an original insert or not one of the cheap stick on ones since it's shiny like the aluminum should be. I'm a little iffy on the bracelet choice but it does seem to fit well and I can replace it with a more accurate one fairly cheaply if I need to. I'm looking forward to this one.
> 
> ...


Fantastic buy. I've had my eye on a pogue for a little while now. Just need the money and the watch to be present at the same time


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Following up on my expensive purchases I just made two more. One is a planned purchase, something I had been waiting for. The other was an impulse buy, but going with my favorite style of chronographs. Let the pictures do the talking. 

Thanks a lot to Patti for this one. 









and

Thanks a lot to Fabrice for this one.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

JLesinski said:


> Fantastic buy. I've had my eye on a pogue for a little while now. Just need the money and the watch to be present at the same time


If you wait for the right buy then you can get some incredible deals. I got this one for only a little over half of what I see a lot of them sell for. It's not pristine but it's certainly good enough. There was another one up recently that I could have had for $80 but it wasn't running so it would have required a service that would have been a minimum of $150.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Super stoked. Seller's Pic:









Also preordered this:








but I don't like homages?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Incoming two perlon straps (black, blue) for my only two 18mm watches - Seiko SNK803 and HMT Pilot white with blue hands.


----------



## SuperMeh (Jan 26, 2014)

I really must try to spend less time on this forum its seams like I'm buying a new watch every bloody week, just pre-ordered this after selling my Arctic Ocean I a few weeks ago looks to address the problems I had with the original.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SuperMeh said:


> I really must try to spend less time on this forum its seams like I'm buying a new watch every bloody week, just pre-ordered this after selling my Arctic Ocean I a few weeks ago looks to address the problems I had with the original.


Which problems were those? Thanks.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

You would think for someone who can't sell a @#[email protected]#$ watch lately, I'd stop buying. . .









My third time buying this watch. Hopefully I keep it this time.

(seller's pic)


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> If you wait for the right buy then you can get some incredible deals. I got this one for only a little over half of what I see a lot of them sell for. It's not pristine but it's certainly good enough. There was another one up recently that I could have had for $80 but it wasn't running so it would have required a service that would have been a minimum of $150.


It seems like the pristine ones go for 500-800, "good/workable" for for 300-400, and "TLC required" go for about 150. I'm looking to be in that middle category. I just haven't had the $400 in my account when I've seen one that I want.

EDIT: like the one sitting on f29 right now. Reasonable shape, recently serviced. He wants $350 obo, I'd probably offer $250-300 paypal/shipped, but I just don't have that cash free right now.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Keep yer paws off my Pogue, Lesinski!!!


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Keep yer paws off my Pogue, Lesinski!!!


If you buy it, you better bring it over for me to look at one of these days


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

JLesinski said:


> It seems like the pristine ones go for 500-800, "good/workable" for for 300-400, and "TLC required" go for about 150. I'm looking to be in that middle category. I just haven't had the $400 in my account when I've seen one that I want.
> 
> EDIT: like the one sitting on f29 right now. Reasonable shape, recently serviced. He wants $350 obo, I'd probably offer $250-300 paypal/shipped, but I just don't have that cash free right now.


I saw that one and I would have gone for it if it was made in 1974. It's a good price. I'll tell you that I paid $200 for mine including the new bezel insert and bracelet and it's supposed to be running perfectly and resetting to zero. If that's the case then I got an amazing deal on it. My only real concern was buying a watch from the Philippines but the seller has a massive amount of good feedback as a seller so I'm pretty reassured about what I'm getting. Even if I have to spend $150 to get it serviced at some point I'm still running in a good price range.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> This is definitely one of the few vintage Seikos that I think will be a good size on my wrist. I've tried others that were too small but this is 41mm diameter and 47mm lug to lug so it should fit nicely on my 7.5" wrist. It'll likely be a while before I get it though since seller has to buy the insert and the bracelet and then add them before shipping. I imagine shipping from the Philippines will take several weeks as well.
> 
> EDIT: He already completed the new bezel insert and bracelet and he's QC'ing it before sending it out. I think it turned out great. He definitely used either an original insert or not one of the cheap stick on ones since it's shiny like the aluminum should be. I'm a little iffy on the bracelet choice but it does seem to fit well and I can replace it with a more accurate one fairly cheaply if I need to. I'm looking forward to this one.
> 
> ...


Congrats Jason. That's a great find. It looks awesome. Great way to celebrate your 40 years of life.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Italian made. But not made in Italy. 
























My Invicta 2625 transformed into this beauty. I love this site.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

JLesinski said:


> If you buy it, you better bring it over for me to look at one of these days


Now that I know what Jason paid, I'm holding out.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

Finally!!!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tcortinag said:


> Finally!!!!!


Very nice! Mine says hello! Like the minute hand, wave textured dial and the MilSub bezels


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Bought one of these from Man Of Kent! Should be here by the end of the week or early next.









And these from Meranom.com. Got my tracking number yesterday and apparently it takes 2-3 weeks to ship.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

kayjf said:


> View attachment 1917378


I might need that


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kayjf said:


> Bought one of these from Man Of Kent! Should be here by the end of the week or early next.
> 
> View attachment 1917370
> 
> ...


Please updated us when the steiny arrives; I love this watch but not sure why it is not that popular around here. Maybe will order the yellow one as a Christmas gift for myself


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Just ordered an Armida A1 brass-blue sunburst and A6. Also preordered a Lew and Huey red Orthos. 

Can't stand the wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> Please updated us when the steiny arrives; I love this watch but not sure why it is not that popular around here. Maybe will order the yellow one as a Christmas gift for myself


The yellow was a limited production run I think. I'll definitely post pictures in the WRUW threads.

I too am surprised it doesn't get much of a mention. I could only find one video on YouTube too. I might fix that


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

Still waiting for my NY0040 Promaster


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

My latest one of the new Accutron IIs. I'll have to buy a diver version next...


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

The first of my three recent auto purchases arrived in yesterday's mail... Thanks Suj! :-!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Just placed an order with Freda so these should be in by the end of the week hopefully:

Di-Modell Pilot for the DA36








and Hirsch Merino for the C60


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

I bough myself a Christmas present from my girlfriend..


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

IRBilldozer said:


> Just placed an order with Freda so these should be in by the end of the week hopefully:
> 
> Di-Modell Pilot for the DA36
> View attachment 1920738


Isn't that basically the same strap it comes with?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

whoa said:


> Isn't that basically the same strap it comes with?
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


Yep it is literally the same one exception won't say Damasko. When I ordered my DA36 it came with one that had lime green stitching, bit too loud for my tastes. The strap however is really nice and very comfortable, not to mention reasonably priced.


----------



## SuperMeh (Jan 26, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Which problems were those? Thanks.


Straight lugs on my skinny wrists, I had a few dramas with the ETA it had poor power reserve only lasting 8-9 hours fully wound. With that colour blue dial the different coloured lume between the hands and dial just never agreed with me.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

I have a Planet Orient coming in a few days.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

GoJoshGo said:


> Also preordered this:
> View attachment 1914866
> 
> 
> but I don't like homages?


Thanks I ordered a blue one....

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

IRBilldozer said:


> Yep it is literally the same one exception won't say Damasko. When I ordered my DA36 it came with one that had lime green stitching, bit too loud for my tastes. The strap however is really nice and very comfortable, not to mention reasonably priced.


Ah ok.. Yes that lime clash a bit with the rest!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Inbound:
Orient
OWC 5517
Commodore
Orthos
Sea Turtle
OceanBlack
Vintage GMT
EF-503 blue
BB homage
Sea Ram


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Inbound:
> Orient
> OWC 5517
> Commodore
> ...


Vintage GMT what? I'm curious!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Vintage GMT what? I'm curious!











Known as the Vintage GMT, I guess to differentiate from the Black, Coke & Pepsi GMTs. 
All are OceanGMT. Only the Vintage has these hands and bezel.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Inbound:
> Orient
> OWC 5517
> Commodore
> ...


You, sir, are on a mission.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

cittizaan said:


> My latest one of the new Accutron IIs. I'll have to buy a diver version next...


Where are you guys finding all these Bulova watches ?

Someone posted a nice Bulova Diver recently. Might flip my Vostok for it ..


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Bought a Seiko SNKK45 earlier this year to harvest the movement. Thought it's a shame to let the blue dial go to waste. So I have an old 6309-729 incoming:









Which will get this dial









Plus this bezel









And these hands.









And now we play the waiting game. Blame Doc and his blue Orthos for putting this color scheme in my head.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

GoJoshGo said:


> You, sir, are on a mission.


I was just scoping this one out today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just Dropped off by the guy in the Big Brown Truck, Miyota 9015, 
discounted at the DB Halloween sale.



















This came yesterday, ETA-2824-2


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Just Dropped off by the guy in the Big Brown Truck, Miyota 9015,
> discounted at the DB Halloween sale.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice low number on the Deep Blue. What's the bezel made out of?

And dibs on that Helson! I thought about jumping on this one on F29 at one point. That white dial is stunning.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> Nice low number on the Deep Blue. What's the bezel made out of?


DB bezel is ceramic. Yeah, cherry picking on f/29 is fun. Looking forward to
OWC 5517 MilSub with A-10 Soprod movement and fully lumed bezel. 
Check out the shape on the tapered minute hand!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Methinks Yankee has won the lottery! Great pickups!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> DB bezel is ceramic. Yeah, cherry picking on f/29 is fun. Looking forward to
> OWC 5517 MilSub with A-10 Soprod movement and fully lumed bezel.
> Check out the shape on the tapered minute hand!


How do you like the OWC? It looks great but a bit on the expensive side to me!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> How do you like the OWC? It looks great but a bit on the expensive side to me!


It has not arrived yet. Just departed the UK today. 
Think they are built well of good materials.
Have an older snowflake with the Sea-Gull movement.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> It has not arrived yet. Just departed the UK today.


Oh! That's tough, I hope it arrives safely soon. I hate waiting. Please report when it arrives


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> Oh! That's tough, I hope it arrives safely soon. I hate waiting. Please report when it arrives


OWC customers are used to long waits, apparently


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

That looks like a very nice-looking mod. Can't wait to see the outcome.



Aitch said:


> Bought a Seiko SNKK45 earlier this year to harvest the movement. Thought it's a shame to let the blue dial go to waste. So I have an old 6309-729 incoming:
> 
> View attachment 1922786
> 
> ...


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

I finally broke down and ordered a Seiko Alpinist and Blumo from ibuyjp. Because common sense is obviously in short supply, I also bought the Alpinist bracelet from Seiya. The good news is that it was on sale for a whopping $9.00 off.

I guess there's not going to be much under the tree this year; perhaps some new undies?


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

Found out that I should see these two in the arriving in the mail sometime in the next 2 weeks! Super excited!


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

So, this arrived by mail  









Sorry for the glare, it's sunny in my room. Coincidence maybe


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

Marctan said:


> Where are you guys finding all these Bulova watches ?
> 
> Someone posted a nice Bulova Diver recently. Might flip my Vostok for it ..


Don't know if it's any help to you, but I just looked up what was available on eBay last Friday and bought the version I liked the most. I found it very easy to get a lot of the newer Bulovas that way, rather than a real world shop.


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

This finally cleared customs and arrived


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> View attachment 1922010
> 
> 
> Known as the Vintage GMT, I guess to differentiate from the Black, Coke & Pepsi GMTs.
> All are OceanGMT. Only the Vintage has these hands and bezel.


Ohh, the Ocean Vintage GMT. Yes I know the model, 'vintage GMT' was just vague and could have meant a whole lot of different watches.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> This is definitely one of the few vintage Seikos that I think will be a good size on my wrist. I've tried others that were too small but this is 41mm diameter and 47mm lug to lug so it should fit nicely on my 7.5" wrist. It'll likely be a while before I get it though since seller has to buy the insert and the bracelet and then add them before shipping. I imagine shipping from the Philippines will take several weeks as well.
> 
> EDIT: He already completed the new bezel insert and bracelet and he's QC'ing it before sending it out. I think it turned out great. He definitely used either an original insert or not one of the cheap stick on ones since it's shiny like the aluminum should be. I'm a little iffy on the bracelet choice but it does seem to fit well and I can replace it with a more accurate one fairly cheaply if I need to. I'm looking forward to this one.
> 
> ...


Very nice. LOL Birth year? My FIRST decent watch was a 6139-6002 that was new when I joined the Air Force. Great watch, but now I feel old........

Here's mine:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> Very nice. LOL Birth year? My FIRST decent watch was a 6139-6002 that was new when I joined the Air Force. Great watch, but now I feel old........
> 
> Here's mine:


Heh, and it still looks great. Very nice piece. And age is just a state of mind. I turn 40 in a week and some days I feel like 20 and others like 60.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I've been saying that I would order one of these as soon as my retailer of choice got it back in stock due to a store credit.

I've been checking daily for weeks.

Today I checked, and had to double-check because it was really there. LOL










Citizen Navihawk JY8030-83E on the way ~


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I've been saying that I would order one of these as soon as my retailer of choice got it back in stock due to a store credit.
> 
> I've been checking daily for weeks.
> 
> ...


That is busy.. Real busy.. But really cool! Congrats

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

I've got a Hamilton Khaki H70455733 incoming.


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gavox squadron pvd. 40th bday present from my lovely wife! She feeds the affliction!


----------



## Maxiumos (Mar 27, 2014)

Not reall a watch yet but I have all of this coming in the mail and I am about to take along trip so it should arrive right before I get home.































The dial I have coming is yellow lume not orange but I am super excited


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

7t32 powered Seiko Panda


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

This on the way .


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Succumbed to Sumo SBDC001 last night.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

m0tty said:


> Succumbed to Sumo SBDC001 last night.


*
NICE *! :-!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Finally, at long last, procured an Obris Morgan Branco via f29.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Finally, at long last, procured an Obris Morgan Branco via f29.
> 
> View attachment 1945378


Well done! Welcome to the club.


----------



## DevoD (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been curious about Momentum watches so I found a good deal on the Base-Layer. Gonna get rid of the rubber strap it comes in and put on a nice thick NATO on it.


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

Bought myself an early birthday present; got this headed my way







(image not mine, I'll post pics when it arrives)


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

This watch just arrived today from Australia. I got the Vollmer bracelet from Long Island Watch a few days ago ~


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> This watch just arrived today from Australia. I got the Vollmer bracelet from Long Island Watch a few days ago ~
> 
> View attachment 1948106


This is a great looking watch; wear it in good health.

Dammit I have to leave this group


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

One of these! Hopefully on the way soon


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Nothing and it sucks ;(


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Jpstepancic said:


> Nothing and it sucks ;(


I feel your pain.


----------



## pbcya (Jun 17, 2014)

I have this coming on Monday. It's my first automatic watch. Can't wait!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow. You're not easing your way into the autos, are you? LOL


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> One of these! Hopefully on the way soon


I've been waiting for those to be released. Wonder why I have never been contacted??


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

pbcya said:


> I have this coming on Monday. It's my first automatic watch. Can't wait!
> View attachment 1950146


Read this and double your joy while you wait !
Hamilton JazzMaster Maestro Auto Chrono Watch | Outside Context


----------



## pbcya (Jun 17, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Wow. You're not easing your way into the autos, are you? LOL


I've been buying quartz watches for a while now and I need to step it up. I already know what my next watch will be.


----------



## pbcya (Jun 17, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Read this and double your joy while you wait !
> Hamilton JazzMaster Maestro Auto Chrono Watch | Outside Context


Thanks, will do!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I've been saying that I would order one of these as soon as my retailer of choice got it back in stock due to a store credit.
> 
> I've been checking daily for weeks.
> 
> ...


Bit worried about the empty space underneath "200m WR"


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Couldn't help myself.


----------



## jlgoh (Feb 6, 2014)

For my modding project. =D


----------



## GeneH (Jul 25, 2013)

Bought this one for approx. $99 + orange strap...arrival in 2 weeks! yay


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Read this and double your joy while you wait !
> Hamilton JazzMaster Maestro Auto Chrono Watch | Outside Context


Absolutely love the look of this watch on the steel bracelet. I think this is being added to my wish list... :think:


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

Arrived and now on this white hirsch.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Can't stop spending this week. Just ordered this from Klepsoo, now to look for a nice dark distressed leather strap:


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Took advantage of a recent sale on cheapnatostraps.com and I am totally impress with Sofie's work. For the price, they are excellent quality and value.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

gave in to this


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

The Seiko Blumo, Alpinist and SARB017 bracelet arrived today. I'm happier than Navin Johnson with a new phone book.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Congrats! Those are two of my most worn watches in my collection, although I never sprung for the bracelet for the Alpinist. Beautiful watches, both of them.



efauser said:


> The Seiko Blumo, Alpinist and SARB017 bracelet arrived today. I'm happier than Navin Johnson with a new phone book.
> View attachment 1957426
> 
> View attachment 1957434


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks. Somebody mentioned on another thread that they couldn't wait until it was socially acceptable to wear a watch on each arm. I now know the feeling.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Can't stop spending this week. Just ordered this from Klepsoo, now to look for a nice dark distressed leather strap:
> 
> View attachment 1955986


WOW! What a combo. I've got the 2 tone blue but I think I'd prefer that!


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

pbcya said:


> I have this coming on Monday. It's my first automatic watch. Can't wait!
> View attachment 1950146


Great choice.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

VSA Officer, 3rd gen, 40mm.

I've been kicking myself for not buying this during the Joma VSA sale, and I've been working really hard lately, so surely I should treat myself to a new watch, right?

I've been away lately, and I'm going to go away again until this watch requires a WRUW post. Did I mention I've been working really hard lately?


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Received the invicta 8926 ob for my first mod today ....










Top (L - R) tissot e662, momentum deep 6 m1, invicta 8926, tag heuer formula 1

Bottom (L-R) vostok, wife 's invicta, gshock riseman, gshock ga110, tissot quadrato


----------



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)

I just picked up my 'gamble' from the post office: Vertis one hand watch. First impressions: the looks are good, especially for its price, no damages or imperfections are visible. Only thing is that the hand is a little shaky, so the accuracy is not that good, but after all it is a one hander..



















After switching the 'genuine leather strap' to a NatoStrapCo strap, and setting the time:


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

After eyeing them for a very long time, I finally pulled the trigger on a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical Field green dial. I recently just decided that I want to have a nicer, more expensive watch as a daily wearer than my usual daily wearer (Invicta 8926ob). Something that I can really treasure and be proud of. While looking at many, many different watches, I found that Hamilton seems to offer the best bang for the buck. For right at $293 shipped (from Jomashop with UPS 2nd day air) I'm getting a sleek 38mm Swiss made watch with an ETA 2804-2 manual wind movement, sapphire crystal, water resistance 165ft, slim case, nice big crown etc.; from a big brand with some real history behind it. Where else can you find that kind of bargain for $300 for a Swiss watch?

What really draws me to this watch is the simplicity of it. It's just got a nice, military/rugged, yet refined and sleek/elegant style to it that really speaks to me. I also love the way the big crown looks on the small case, a look that I'm a sucker for. I also like the matte finish (bead blasted?) SS case. Looks very understated and tough, like a fine piece of machinery. Of course, it's hard to judge a watch only based on pictures, as it's always a lot different when you see it in person, but I have a good feeling about this one. I was just looking for a nice, simple military style watch that has a heritage all its own, instead of an homage like I usually always buy. And I think I found what I was looking for in this Hamilton. b-)


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Just ordered a Vostok Radio Room dial Amphibia and a Casio DW290 from eBay


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> After eyeing them for a very long time, I finally pulled the trigger on a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical Field green dial. I recently just decided that I want to have a nicer, more expensive watch as a daily wearer than my usual daily wearer (Invicta 8926ob). Something that I can really treasure and be proud of. While looking at many, many different watches, I found that Hamilton seems to offer the best bang for the buck. For right at $293 shipped (from Jomashop with UPS 2nd day air) I'm getting a sleek 38mm Swiss made watch with an ETA 2804-2 manual wind movement, sapphire crystal, water resistance 165ft, slim case, nice big crown etc.; from a big brand with some real history behind it. Where else can you find that kind of bargain for $300 for a Swiss watch?
> 
> What really draws me to this watch is the simplicity of it. It's just got a nice, military/rugged, yet refined and sleek/elegant style to it that really speaks to me. Of course, it's hard to judge a watch only based on pictures, as it's always a lot different when you see it in person, but I have a good feeling about this one. I was just looking for a nice, simple military style watch that has a heritage all its own, instead of an homage like I usually always buy. And I think I found what I was looking for in this Hamilton. b-)


The Hammie is exceptional value and a great watch. I'd still have mine if it hadn't worn a little large for me


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

EF-503SG-7


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> EF-503SG-7


I'm usually not a fan of gold/gold tone but that's a pretty smart looking watch


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Addition to my post earlier .... the bezel ring lume marker for the invicta i bought yesterday fell lol after three hours of use lol .... well get the replacement on Monday. I think since i was planning for a mod so it should include the bezel r ring as well just in case


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JLesinski said:


> I'm usually not a fan of gold/gold tone but that's a pretty smart looking watch


There is also this version, EF-503SG-9, but haven't found it at a good price yet. Got the 7 for $85 delivered. 









And there is a black/gold as well, but it is a bit over the top.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> There is also this version, EF-503SG-9, but haven't found it at a good price yet. Got the 7 for $85 delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty good too. There might be a Casio in my future


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.








saw this for $78


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

That doesn't even look that ostentatious


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Probably wasted my money, because it isn't a sporty watch, but I finally ordered a Beijing Zungu. I have wanted one forever.







(pic is stolen from the interwebz)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Probably the cheapest 28,800 bph (with Miyota 9015) 
Maratac GPT-1


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Does the Maratec sell for less than any of the new Obris Morgans?? The Explorer and Pradata both have 9015's. If it does, it's an amazing deal.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Oilers Fan said:


> Does the Maratec sell for less than any of the new Obris Morgans?? The Explorer and Pradata both have 9015's. If it does, it's an amazing deal.


The updated Ticino pilot watch has a 9015 and retails for $199.

http://www.sizzlinwatches.com/proddetail.php?prod=ticino_pilot_typea


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Oilers Fan said:


> Does the Maratec sell for less than any of the new Obris Morgans?? The Explorer and Pradata both have 9015's. If it does, it's an amazing deal.


Working south, GPT retails for $349, was on sale last week for $239 and I got this one off f/29 for $200 mint used. There is another modded GPT asking $295. 
New Pradata are all sold out. Good used Obris are under $300.
My Pradata when new were $289, for the blasted version and DLC was $299, if memory serves.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

My Seiko SNK809 arrived in the mail today along with the leather strap I'll be using swapping in to replace the stock canvas one. I'm meant to be getting this as a Christmas gift so it's not going to see any wrist time until then.
















On the other hand, my new SRP309 "Orange Monster" - which arrived in the same box - is all mine and ready for its maiden wearing!!
















My first 3 automatics


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well I wanted a blue faced watch and couldn't resist the price of $118.00 delivered, so placed order for this SNZH53 today. Pic is borrowed.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Well I wanted a blue faced watch and couldn't resist the price of $118.00 delivered, so placed order for this SNZH53 today. Pic is borrowed.
> 
> View attachment 1984490


You are gonna love that blue!

Seiko SNZH53J1, Made in Japan version was only $4 more than the K1. 
Like the Sword hands and sunburst dial.

Helberg strap is much quieter than the OEM bracelet.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

My Gerlach Navigator just arrived and is still in the box but I had to take a photo. It came with a bracelet, NATO and leather strap; so many choices, so little time.


----------



## bigmoonface (Oct 22, 2014)

Vintage Rado DiaStar 1/E Officially Certified Chronometer arrived today from ebay Japan. Stunning piece for under 200 euros.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

bigmoonface said:


> *Vintage Rado DiaStar 1/E Officially Certified Chronometer arrived today from ebay Japan. Stunning piece for under 200 euros.*
> 
> View attachment 1985010


Congrats on your first post and also the absolutely stunning Rado. I need to put one back in my collection one of these days and yours is beautiful example of why.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My Seiko SARX013 arrived today but I haven't made it home to unpack it just yet. I've purchased this as well:










I'm getting tired of my green bezel Invicta 8926 and wanted something better quality. For anyone potentially interested, I'll have my 8926 on f29 pretty soon.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> You are gonna love that blue!
> 
> Seiko SNZH53J1, Made in Japan version was only $4 more than the K1.
> Like the Sword hands and sunburst dial.
> ...


Thanks......actually got the K version, as where I ordered it from the J was almost $20 more. Personally I prefer the Spanish 2nd language on the K anyway. My intentions are to put it on a leather strap as I really like the pictures I've seen it with. Yours looks good |>


----------



## bigmoonface (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks Jason, I own a number of vintage Rado's but this has to be my favourite!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

It has arrived! My crappy phone pic really doesn't do the watch justice.


----------



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)

The tracking number for my Getat just became active, so I guess that counts as incoming.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Can't wait...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Straps are here - detailed description in new thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-strap-my-vsa-alliance-mechanical-1215738.html


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

Pic stolen from seller


----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Broke down and added a Seiko 5 to the collection. Absolutely no need for it, but it was only $60 with free shipping.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

awcwsp01 said:


> Broke down and added a Seiko 5 to the collection. Absolutely no need for it, but it was only $60 with free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 1993250


The same thing happens to me very so often


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I have one of these to enjoy today, instead of a watch, because today is apparently a postal holiday.










Got up early to get to the post office before work, too.

When do I get a day off?


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

efauser said:


> My Gerlach Navigator just arrived and is still in the box but I had to take a photo. It came with a bracelet, NATO and leather strap; so many choices, so little time.
> 
> View attachment 1984562


It also comes with a bracelet??? Now, I just might have to buy one.


----------



## ViciousV (Oct 8, 2013)

After weeks of looking at the different models and reading reviews, this should be coming the end of the week from Amazon. They dropped the price by $100 in my time looking at them. It went back up the day after I ordered it. SMH?


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

OmarShablotnik said:


> I've been saying that I would order one of these as soon as my retailer of choice got it back in stock due to a store credit.
> 
> I've been checking daily for weeks.
> 
> ...


Awesome sauce.


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

efauser said:


> My Gerlach Navigator just arrived and is still in the box but I had to take a photo. It came with a bracelet, NATO and leather strap; so many choices, so little time.
> 
> View attachment 1984562


Got leather, NATO and an extra buckle, but no bracelet.


----------



## Alexhall10 (Oct 29, 2014)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> After eyeing them for a very long time, I finally pulled the trigger on a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical Field green dial. I recently just decided that I want to have a nicer, more expensive watch as a daily wearer than my usual daily wearer (Invicta 8926ob). Something that I can really treasure and be proud of. While looking at many, many different watches, I found that Hamilton seems to offer the best bang for the buck. For right at $293 shipped (from Jomashop with UPS 2nd day air) I'm getting a sleek 38mm Swiss made watch with an ETA 2804-2 manual wind movement, sapphire crystal, water resistance 165ft, slim case, nice big crown etc.; from a big brand with some real history behind it. Where else can you find that kind of bargain for $300 for a Swiss watch?
> 
> What really draws me to this watch is the simplicity of it. It's just got a nice, military/rugged, yet refined and sleek/elegant style to it that really speaks to me. I also love the way the big crown looks on the small case, a look that I'm a sucker for. I also like the matte finish (bead blasted?) SS case. Looks very understated and tough, like a fine piece of machinery. Of course, it's hard to judge a watch only based on pictures, as it's always a lot different when you see it in person, but I have a good feeling about this one. I was just looking for a nice, simple military style watch that has a heritage all its own, instead of an homage like I usually always buy. And I think I found what I was looking for in this Hamilton.


I was just looking to get the same one


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

bigmoonface said:


> Vintage Rado DiaStar 1/E Officially Certified Chronometer arrived today from ebay Japan. Stunning piece for under 200 euros.
> View attachment 1984994
> View attachment 1985002
> View attachment 1985010


Love the bracelet. Congrats


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just got this Super President with Monster clasp included, for my Seiko SKX175. Liking it much better than the stock Jubilee.



















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

I have crumbled and placed a deposit with Peter for my first custom alligator - black with ivory stitching, 4mm at lugs, 2mm at tail. I didn't want the grain to be terribly masculine and rectangular or oversized, as my wrists are thin. So, I've asked for something like this - medium and a little rounded:









That is not my Pam. My watch does not have red accents, and the buckle is not a deployant. Should I opt out of the red lining?

For those who are not familiar with Peter's shop, this post sums it up.



Dixan said:


> Here's how I'd rate these straps, in terms of quality:
> 
> Omega OEM straps = 100%
> JLC OEM straps = 98-99%
> ...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

white BFS...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> View attachment 2002098
> 
> 
> white BFS...


Nice catch! Though I am about to sell my black one, it is a great watch!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

do not sell it...or I will be tempted to buy it from you. ...actually my watchsmith had sold me this one, it is on the way. I saw it on local ads and called him at 7 AM..or atleast I thought I called him. 

actually I missed a number and got some random confused girl who was even more confused when I shouted on the phone:

"..what? you have white BFS and you have not told me! you bstard! pack it up and send it ASAP"

"? ...errmmm..what? who is it? what is BFS? how much time is it?"

" ermmm..I am calling for the Seiko in the ad...ooops! is this 0xxxxxxxxxx8?"

"no this is 0xxxxxxxxxx7! and it is 7 AM, and are you $%&!? nuts!?" 

(clank...beeep..beeep)

well played.

he was laughin his a$$ off when I told him.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> do not sell it...or I will be tempted to buy it from you. ...actually my watchsmith had sold me this one, it is on the way. I saw it on local ads and called him at 7 AM..or atleast I thought I called him.
> 
> actually I missed a number and got some random confused girl who was even more confused when I shouted on the phone:
> 
> ...


Lol, well done 

I am almost sure that I will sell it because it just doesn't get enough wristtime. It has some strong competitors 
Anyway, enjoy the white one!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

thank you I will. It will be the third one in my holly triumvirate. with Spork, Bambino...I do not even count DW5600 as a watch, it is actually a alarm clock and stopwatch that accidently tells time. 

all the rest of the crowd has to go. keep an eye on my ads, some interesting stuff will show up till the end of the year.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Well I wanted a blue faced watch and couldn't resist the price of $118.00 delivered, so placed order for this SNZH53 today. Pic is borrowed.
> 
> View attachment 1984490


Ordered this leather to put on the watch I ordered Monday.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New arrival! Put a new strap on Maratac GPT-1, 46mm with Miyota 9015, drilled and sharply turned down lugs and domed sapphire crystal.


----------



## jargon51 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on this one: Damasko DA363 on bracelet. Should be here tomorrow according to Dan at Timeless Luxury. By the way, he was fantastic to deal with.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

jargon51 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this one: Damasko DA363 on bracelet. Should be here tomorrow according to Dan at Timeless Luxury. By the way, he was fantastic to deal with.
> 
> View attachment 2007546


Great choice! I also bought mine from Dan (second watch I bought there) and they host our Dallas GTG so it's a great store to support and you're going to love this Damasko. Congrats!


----------



## jargon51 (Aug 22, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Great choice! I also bought mine from Dan (second watch I bought there) and they host our Dallas GTG so it's a great store to support and you're going to love this Damasko. Congrats!


Thanks Jason!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

My Steinhart Ocean 1 has arrived!


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

amp74 said:


> Gavox squadron pvd. 40th bday present from my lovely wife! She feeds the affliction!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Squadron. Very Sinnesque! If only it were mechanical...


----------



## superdive90 (Nov 6, 2014)

Didn't really like the Parnis so I got a Tisell, hah.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

One of these should be on the way soon.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Haven't had something incoming in months (!), so figured I'd try this rally strap on my SNN209. The case is sort of 70's looking so thought it would be cool with a big hole rally strap with orange accents. We'll see how it turns out.








Sellers pic








My pic, in need of a strap change


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

superdive90 said:


> Didn't really like the Parnis so I got a Tisell, hah.
> View attachment 2012042


Would love to hear your impressions of it, as well as where you ordered it from. Cheers!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

The rectangle of the date window and the grooves of the subdial aren't singing the same song


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

However, I am curious as to where you bought it since I am interested in another Tisell watch. I don't believe they sell to the US


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I may have found a way to buy the Tisell watches. Looks like there is a website to buy goods from Korea, thebestbuykorea.com



Oilers Fan said:


> One of these should be on the way soon.
> 
> View attachment 2012050


Wow, that looks classy. Certina makes a few models that would make great daily drivers. Love this and the DS-1.

Would love to see some nice outdoor or inside the car pics of this


----------



## DevoD (Nov 5, 2014)

Just got my Momentum Base-Layer. Looks great, size isn't as big as my large Maratac. Lume is okay. It's solid feeling, it has a unique look and looks more like a $150+ watch.


----------



## BCouto (Oct 30, 2014)

Can't quite afford an Alpinist, besides, I like the look of this one more.


----------



## superdive90 (Nov 6, 2014)

Gazza74 said:


> Would love to hear your impressions of it, as well as where you ordered it from. Cheers!





goody2141 said:


> However, I am curious as to where you bought it since I am interested in another Tisell watch. I don't believe they sell to the US


So far so good. Wearing it nearly every day. I got it from tisell.kr but had a relative bring it back for me. 
Site says that the crystal is sapphire with AR coating but I'm not sure. 
Looks great, keeps decent time and nothing's broken on me.. yet...  
My only complaint is that it is a little loud but oh well.



Der Amf said:


> The rectangle of the date window and the grooves of the subdial aren't singing the same song


Yeah, it feels like the window is just kinda "there"... it's a nice-to-have though..


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

I GOT SOMETHING!!! I GOT SOMETHING!!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251688394040?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I've been looking for one for a long time and the price was just right. If anyone is looking for a cheap 10 watch box with an extra storage drawer late me know.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

This beauty


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Been on a digital kick lately. So it's time for my first Pro Trek. PRG 270-7.










In case you're wondering, that's not me dangling from the rock. I'm much better looking... ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Been on a digital kick lately. So it's time for my first Pro Trek. PRG 270-7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe that's a female in the photo.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Believe that's a female in the photo.


I don't think so.


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

I wasn't planning on a double purchase but when I was looking for a dress watch with white face and brown strap and it just went on from there. I decided on the Orient Bambino with roman numerals for my dress watch. Long Island watch has a good price, as of 13 Nov at least. I decided to double up and get the Seiko SKX007, even though I really have no need of another diver. Something about the 007 just calls to you though...it will become my new beater and my Invicta 8926 will become a gift at somepoint. I also decided to get a wjean super oyster II to go with the rubber band that comes with the 007. Definitely excited because the 007 has such an awesome reputation! I will definitely be keeping my eye out for a 6105 as well because that is a classic that I really want!


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Badass Monaco (quartz):


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Bombfrog Minesweeper:









and since I was ordering from Brady Straps, a blue sailcloth w/white stitchingfor my SKX009.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Just a little look before it goes back in the box until Christmas, have to see that everything is in order after all.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

After two months of waiting -apparently they're running out of matte case from the factory thus the one month delay- finally it arrived. Did I love it? Yes I do! The watch really beautiful. The matte case finish, the sunburst dial, the blue... oh god I LOVE it!
But we just didn't "click".
Call me crazy, but the 090 case feels like it wears smaller than my previous 710. Same diameter, longer lug to lug, and I still say it wears smaller than a ministry? Definitely there's something wrong in my head...
Sigh...
Now I have to find a new home for her 

Tlapatakled


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

domoon said:


> After two months of waiting -apparently they're running out of matte case from the factory thus the one month delay- finally it arrived. Did I love it? Yes I do! The watch really beautiful. The matte case finish, the sunburst dial, the blue... oh god I LOVE it!
> But we just didn't "click".
> Call me crazy, but the 090 case feels like it wears smaller than my previous 710. Same diameter, longer lug to lug, and I still say it wears smaller than a ministry? Definitely there's something wrong in my head...
> Sigh...
> ...


I've owned both style cases and I felt that they wore about the same. I'm surprised it feels smaller especially with the shrouded lugs. The 090 is actually my favorite case from Vostok. If you like the style, and have the money to spend, the G. Gerlach Otago is similar in design but much larger.


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Ordered a Deep Blue Sea Ram quartz. $159 from Jomashop.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Postman arrived with this Panda yesterday 
EF-503SG Quartz


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> I've owned both style cases and I felt that they wore about the same. I'm surprised it feels smaller especially with the shrouded lugs. The 090 is actually my favorite case from Vostok. If you like the style, and have the money to spend, the G. Gerlach Otago is similar in design but much larger.


Based on the drawing, 090 should be bigger. Same diameter, longer lug to lug. Also from most reviews here, people always said that 090 is the largest vostok of all. Judging from the photo on my screen, it clearly looks (slightly) bigger.
Only explanation I can made up is the oval case shape, since 710 case base is actually squareish so it's acceptable to me. Maybe I set my expectation too high-size wise that when it comes it feels a little disappointed-heck I even have two transparent case backs coming from poljot24. 
I'm not looking at 50mm monster sized watch. a local forum friend actually offered a 47mm parnis flieger trade, but since my 47mm expedition feels slightly too big I hesitated. my mdv106 is what I feel perfect so now I'm looking at 43-45mm size range (maybe a 44mm titanium case sterile mm homage from the bush man).

Tlapatakled


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

My first ABC watch (from the for sale forum on wus)
Sellers pic


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Arrived this week


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I stumbled upon this yesterday evening and immediately hit the BUY NOW-button. I've seen the original first hand (it is gigantically expensive, since it's made of white gold) and I have been hoping for a homage to come along.


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Postman arrived with this Panda yesterday
> EF-503SG Quartz


I'd love to see that one on a leather strap! Beautiful face.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

m0rt said:


> I stumbled upon this yesterday evening and immediately hit the BUY NOW-button. I've seen the original first hand (it is gigantically expensive, since it's made of white gold) and I have been hoping for a homage to come along.
> 
> View attachment 2034178


Wow! This looks nice, ive received my first Parnis, GMT Master ll, and i really love it, where did you order this one from?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> Wow! This looks nice, ive received my first Parnis, GMT Master ll, and i really love it, where did you order this one from?


Liv Morris.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Liv Morris has it

PARNIS CHRONOGRAPHEN - LIV MORRIS

I haven't seen it on the usual sellers sites yet.

It does have the meca-quartz vk64 movement as well. Same movement as the Autodromo Prototipo


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

My first Citizen - BK2530B-50E. This was an absolute impulsive buy and a killer deal. I bought it at about 9-30 PM, just as the tiny watch shop, which had it displayed in a shelf, was closing. It has very good lume. I indulged in a bit of low light photography by the sea side.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Liv Morris has it
> 
> PARNIS CHRONOGRAPHEN - LIV MORRIS
> 
> ...


And that's how I found it, searching for meca-quartz movements.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Ticino titanium big pilot arrived this week. 








Very happy so far.
Myota 9015 28800 bph movement seems to be very good, + 9 sec in 48 hrs. 









Only two negatives:
1. The enormous diamond crown digs into the wrist (e.g., when typing on the keyboard)








2. Caseback is solid steel. Solid or display in Ti would have been nicer. 









But those are small gripes.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Parnis above - what's the original one in white gold.. ?


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

m0rt said:


> And that's how I found it, searching for meca-quartz movements.


I just started a thread listing meca-quartz watches. I had this one on there.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/list-meca-quartz-watches-1224386.html


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> The Parnis above - what's the original one in white gold.. ?


Panerai 520









Obviously not incoming for me

btw, you can save $6000 on it at Jomashop

http://www.jomashop.com/panerai-wat...ch&ref=frgle&gclid=CJXEvryD_sECFY4-MgodLV4AkQ


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> Panerai 520
> 
> Obviously not incoming for me
> 
> ...


:roll: If I'm going to spend $55k on something it won't be purchased online.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow, in my country of birth (not US), 18k gold is actually considered crappy/impure/contaminated, and commonly thought that it will flake off (14k is just insulting). Jewelry is mostly on 22k or 24k (which is pure gold). I wonder how it passes as real gold on all these high-end watches. I understand pure gold is hard to work with, but could do 22k atleast for lesser prices.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

22k is too soft for watches. It is alloyed to make it more robust, harder and less susceptible to damage.


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Arrived!
An amazing bit of kit From Rpaige

​














































​


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Wow, in my country of birth (not US), 18k gold is actually considered crappy/impure/contaminated, and commonly thought that it will flake off (14k is just insulting). Jewelry is mostly on 22k or 24k (which is pure gold). I wonder how it passes as real gold on all these high-end watches. I understand pure gold is hard to work with, but could do 22k atleast for lesser prices.


24-22k gold jewelries are scam. Don't believe a scent of it. Like Yankee said gold needs to be alloyed with other metals, or else it's too viscous


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> I just started a thread listing meca-quartz watches. I had this one on there.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/list-meca-quartz-watches-1224386.html


Nice!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ThePandava said:


> 24-22k gold jewelries are scam. Don't believe a scent of it. Like Yankee said gold needs to be alloyed with other metals, or else it's too viscous


The problem with the 24k gold is that it is so soft, you can't really make a watch case of it. That's why it has to be alloyed.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

I have a Hirsch Lucca Golden Brown incoming (the one to the right). It's my first expensive strap so really looking forward to it. Gonna pair it up with my SARG003.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I've sold a a few and now how a couple incoming.

First a '77 Seiko Bellmatic with a silver linen dial-it's most likely a franken-matic, but it looks cools and runs well and they took my low ball offer on eBay. So, I'm OK with it. I'm getting a replacement NOS silver alarm ring for it since that one looks a little yellowed. We'll see.









Second a Victorinox INOX Black
This has really grown on my and is just a tough as nails watch that I can wear and not worry about and still look great. Only thing I'm not thrill with is the 21mm lug width. I hear it's easy to squeeze 22m straps on without much of a problem. 20mm straps work on my Pouges with 19mm lugs, so I think it will be OK.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Received an orange Modena rubber strap for this incoming SUN023. 

Borrowed pic of a correct color strap on SUN023


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

I shouldn't have, but I've been hunting for one of these on & off for a while now. Nailed one in great condition from Amil.









*Mouse over to Zoom
-
Click to enlarge*


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

And








(Borrowed pics)
With these two, it was love at first sight!
Also have an SKX009 and 7002-7001 on the way.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

RAM75 said:


> Second a Victorinox INOX Black
> This has really grown on my and is just a tough as nails watch that I can wear and not worry about and still look great. Only thing I'm not thrill with is the 21mm lug width. I hear it's easy to squeeze 22m straps on without much of a problem. 20mm straps work on my Pouges with 19mm lugs, so I think it will be OK.
> View attachment 2050722


Would like to know your impressions once you got it 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

I haven't been able to get the SARB065 out of my head for ages.

So? Ended up ordering one


----------



## Sangi (Sep 18, 2014)

Ordered an Orient Star Retrograde in black. Such a beauty in my opinion.








_Borrowed pic._


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

New old guy arrived and is ticking away happily on my desk. I'll let him settle for a couple of days before the modding begins...










I'm on a phone!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

What plans do you have for him?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> What plans do you have for him?


All these are going on.... 


Seiko Hydroconquest parts by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Just ordered this off a fine gentlemen on here. Stock photos but keep an eye out for it in some WRUW threads by the end of the week.

















I love the design, especially that rotor.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

Aitch said:


> All these are going on....
> 
> 
> Seiko Hydroconquest parts by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


Share the final pic, it's going to be awesome


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ferrari Quartz, was Jomashop deal of the day recently.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

> Two thousand zero zero / Party over, oops out of time.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Astraeus said:


>


Hmm.. That's on the edge :-D

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been wanting to do something similar. I'm in need of a quality blue/orange watch, would love a chrono, but not many to choose from. Can't wait to see the end product.



Aitch said:


> All these are going on....
> 
> 
> Seiko Hydroconquest parts by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## MosquesAndKebabs (Sep 11, 2014)

So this came today ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

FedEx delivery this morning


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> FedEx delivery this morning


What do you drive yankee? It looks interesting from the bit i can see here

Nice watch too :thumbup:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

soulbazz said:


> What do you drive yankee? It looks interesting from the bit i can see here
> 
> Nice watch too :thumbup:


Thanks. It's the PRO-4X with 6-speed stick version of the Xterra by Nissan, built in USA. 
Only the PRO-4X has the white gauges. 
Axle deep in Quebec.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

This fella, wife wanted a watch with a moonphase/day&night indicator and I'm hoping to surprise her










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> I've been wanting to do something similar. I'm in need of a quality blue/orange watch, would love a chrono, but not many to choose from. Can't wait to see the end product.


For those that asked - I present the Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest.


Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

The rally strap showed up today. It's pretty sweet, like it better than I thought I would.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Aitch said:


> For those that asked - I present the Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest.
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


That is awesome!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aitch said:


> For those that asked - I present the Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest.
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


There is also a Glycine Combat Sub with this color scheme. This looks amazing!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Aitch said:


> For those that asked - I present the Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest.
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


That looks soo sweet  - please make one for me.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> That looks soo sweet  - please make one for me.


Make it two!


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

Another Gigandet this time the G2 auto. A bit blingy for my usual taste but a strap will tone it down to my taste.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Aitch said:


> For those that asked - I present the Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest.
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


That looks really phenomenal. Great job!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Just came home to a notice in my mailbox that this is waiting for me at the Post Office.

Seiko SCEB009 Bullhead Chronograph


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Time for part 5 folks...

Link to part 5:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-part-5-a-1246922.html


----------

